# Eine Würdigung



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2010)

*Eine Würdigung*

Ich will wieder mal auf "dicke Hose" machen - muss einfach sein 

Damit das nicht so auffällt tarne ich es mit einer Würdigung an die gute Leistung von meinen Mit-Falter-Freunden

Also, *das* mach mir Freude: 

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - ein GRATS an HENNI 

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - KNUT und CYRANO im "Endanflug"

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - und wieder 3 neue Millionäre

Und dann natürlich (bescheiden wie ich nun mal bin) 

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - der "Alte" hat sein vorletztes Hauptziel erreicht 

Natürlich, das will ich einmal mehr heftigst betonen, zählt jeder Beitrag und wird ebenso heftig verdankt
Aber manche "ragen" halt etwas heraus


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wie ist das mit dem "vorletzten Hautpziel" zu verstehen , hörst du nach dem nächsten auf ?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem "vorletzten Hautpziel" zu verstehen , hörst du nach dem nächsten auf ?


 
Jein mein Freund

Mein letztes grosses Ziel ist das Erreichen der TOP-100
Wenn das geschafft ist werde ich etwas kürzer treten

Einerseits fressen mir die Stromkosten schon etwas sehr am Budget
Andererseits ist es aber vor allem der Strom*verbrauch *- und nicht alles davon ist öko - der mir ein schlechtes Gewissen macht

Geplant ist eine "Gesundschrumpfung/Optimierung" der Rechner um mit möglichst wenig PPD-Verlust möglichst viel weniger Stromverbrauch zu erreichen


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ne Idee wär es ja einem i7-Rechner nen P6T7 zu verpassen und sechs oder sieben der Grakas für die es einen Singleslotwasserkühlr gibt umzurüsten. So hast du schonmal den Strom für ein oder zwei CPUs eingespart, nebenbei könnte man das Netzteil "besser" auslasten .


----------



## Henninges (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ein GRATS an HENNI



danke bee... und, grats zu deinem 50mio milestone !


----------



## MESeidel (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle die einen neuen Meilenstein erreicht haben 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Geplant ist eine "Gesundschrumpfung/Optimierung" der Rechner um mit möglichst wenig PPD-Verlust möglichst viel weniger Stromverbrauch zu erreichen



hmm könnte etwas Kopfrechnen beanspruchen^^
Eine stromsparende Neuanschaffung rentiert sich ja erst langfristig.
Andererseits weiß ich nicht wie die Stromtarife bei euch liegen.

@nfsgame
Hast du aktuellere Links zum Thema PPD/W?
Vielleicht sollte man das mal wieder sammeln und posten.
Besonders GPU3 und SMP2 betrifft....


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die GW. Aber erst wenn ich mal die 6,572,290 voll habe, damit ich Hamartia ein habe, dann bin ich fröhlich... *g* Der scheint zwar immo nichts zu produzieren, aber ich hoffe doch, wenn der Winter kommt, brauch der was wärmendes in seinem LKW...

na dann, auch dicke GW an alle Falter! und n kleines bisschen mehr für die obelixe, die große meilensteine schleppen...

Mfg


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch Gratz an die:4000000

xD zufällig bin ich dabei


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächste "Packung"

Der September war mit *29,601,906* Punkten der beste Monat aller Zeiten
Und die letzten 24 Stunden brachten ein Hoch von *1,221,738* Punkten; Rekord, soweit ich weiss

Hier trefft ihr einen neuen 6-fach-Millionär PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Grats an *ADG=Mike_GERMANY*

Ihr seid einfach ein Super-Haufen


----------



## Muschkote (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich sehe grade, dass ich die 10.000.000 Marke überschritten habe.
Ich würdige mich mal eben selbst: 
Und ich stoße darauf an: 
Und ich hoffe wir geben weiter so Gas:


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Leistung - grosses GRATS an Muschkote

Und dann hätten wir noch
brauni_wrn - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Noch ein *BIG* GRATS an den 8-fachen Millionär


----------



## nfsgame (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ums mal aktuell zu halten :

Glückwunsch @

The Master of MORARE für seine 5Mio Punkte

Cyrano68 / Onimicha für seine 3Mio

AM-Subaru / Fate TH für seine 2Mio

Knutowski für 3Mio Punkte.

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt alle erwischt, Bumble kann mich ja zur Not ergänzen wenn er Murphy beschwichtigt hat .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Bumble kann mich ja zur Not ergänzen wenn er Murphy beschwichtigt hat .


 
Ist nicht nötig - passst schooo
Und nachdem jetzt (hoffentlich) der MASTER den "anderen Kerl" wieder zurück in den Regen geschickt hat müsste alles im Grünen sein
Einfach immer die Tür geschlossen halten


----------



## Henninges (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...müsste alles im Grünen sein...



gefällt mir...wirklich !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist nicht nötig - passst schooo
> Und nachdem jetzt (hoffentlich) der MASTER den "anderen Kerl" wieder zurück in den Regen geschickt hat müsste alles im Grünen sein
> Einfach immer die Tür geschlossen halten



Negativ.
...
Netzwerkinfrastruktur komplett tot.
Jedes Jahr in den Herbstferien das gleiche Spiel. Letztes Jahr hatte der Bautrupp die Straße fast vernichtet. und nen Wassereinbruch im Kabelschacht verzapft. Frag mich was da nun abgeht.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wollte nur kurz anmerken - unser Team hat jetzt einen Falter in den Top-100


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz 

machst aber trotzdem weiter, oder?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@nfsgame

Danke für die Würdigung ^^
Mal sehen wie schnell ich das Feld von hinten aufgerollt habe 



@Bumblebee

Gratulation für deine Erreichung der Top100


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gratz
> 
> machst aber trotzdem weiter, oder?


 


Fate T.H schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> 
> Gratulation für deine Erreichung der Top100


 
Danke euch beiden
Und ja - ich mache schon noch weiter
Aber nachdem ich nun das letzte meiner "Grossziele" erreicht habe gehe ich es etwas gemütlicher an - ....etwas....


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Quatsch... nächstes Ziel Top10? xD


----------



## TECRIDER (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Bumble,

auch von mir eine schöne Gratulation! Ne Tolle Leistung!



Grüße, Teci


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Bumble,
> auch von mir eine schöne Gratulation! Ne Tolle Leistung!
> Grüße, Teci


 
Danke, Teci

Mal noch was Anderes:

Das Team von EVGA hat die Weltspitze übernommen - das nötigt mir auch Respekt ab


----------



## nfsgame (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die fangen wir schon noch ab .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Vorerst letzter WU Beitrag meinerseits. Ich falte nun die letzte SMP WU, dann schalte ich wieder zum alten Forum. Ich werde aber bei Gelegenheit wieder hier und da vorbei schauen und ein paar Punkte wieder beitragen...
> 
> LG


Dann ein Dankeschön für deine temporäre Unterstützung!

Nochmal nachgetreten:

Glückwunsch an TOM@O, für seine 5. Mille  .


----------



## JeansOn (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ihr seid ja sowas von gnadenlos ...*

Da hat einer auf sein smiley-Schild geschrieben *"PCGH rockt"* - klar, stimmt schon. Aber hier rockt vor allem *eine ganz eng verquickte Gruppe mit bumblebee an der Spitze.* Liegt hier nicht Deutschland trotz aller Tüchtigkeit einiger, der Schweiz zu Füßen?

*Außerdem:* Seit einiger Zeit Platz 20 fürs Team, ein 24Std-Schnitt von über 1.000.000 ...
Rechnen die eigentlich richtig? Ich kanns nicht glauben.
In diesem Sinne (auf alle hier) ein Gläschen in die Rinne ('nen lecker Kölsch, was sonst) ^^ 


LG
JeansOn


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



JeansOn schrieb:


> *Ihr seid ja sowas von gnadenlos ...*
> 
> Da hat einer auf sein smiley-Schild geschrieben *"PCGH rockt"* - klar, stimmt schon. Aber hier rockt vor allem *eine ganz eng verquickte Gruppe mit bumblebee an der Spitze.* Liegt hier nicht Deutschland trotz aller Tüchtigkeit einiger, der Schweiz zu Füßen?
> 
> ...


Oder gar einige mehr ?
Aber Recht hast du:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

rockt!


----------



## acer86 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

bin erst knapp 2 Monate beim PCGH Folding Team aber,

muss schon sagen so viel einsatz für´s Team und die Forschung Hut-ab,
Bumblebee


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da muss ich mich anschließen, weswegen ich hoffe, dass er uns noch möglichst lange erhalten bleibt 
Unser Team wäre lange nicht da, wo es heute ist, ohne Bumblebee.

P.S.: Ich kam übrigens nicht umhin folgendes Zitat zu bemerken:


JeansOn schrieb:


> [...]In diesem Sinne (auf alle hier) ein Gläschen in die Rinne _('nen lecker Kölsch, *was sonst*)_ ^^


Z.B. fränkisches, richtiges Bier =P


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt macht ihr mich aber grad etwas sehr 

Danke - mehrfach

Danke euch Allen für das/die Kompliment(e)
Danke aber vor allem für *EUREN BEITRAG* ohne den auch ein Bumble gar nichts reissen würde

Das Einzige was wirklich mein Verdienst (und nicht dasjenige von meiner Hardware) ist, dass ich manchmal ansteckend wirke
Mit dem "was der kann das kann ich auch" haben schon Einige ihre Faltleistung dauerhaft gesteigert

Und was das "der Schweiz zu Füssen liegen" angeht
Ohne ein paar Schweizer und Ösis und ganz viele Deutsche würde niemand bei F@h die PCGH(x) zur Kenntnis nehmen
Dank solchen "Wahnsinnigen" wie uns *sind* wir eine ernstzunehmende Grösse
Bloss PCGH(x) weis das nicht (wirklich) zu schätzen
Wenn ich sehe was bei EVGA abging und immer wieder abgeht dann könnte man(n) echt neidisch werden

Aber lassen wir das...


----------



## JeansOn (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Oder gar einige mehr ?
> ...



mit einem ersten Gläschen fängt das doch immer an, selten hört es damit auf 



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Z.B. fränkisches, richtiges Bier =P


Wenn ich wo auf Reisen/Urlaub bin, dann interessieren mich alle lokalen Leckereien. - Ich fänd es echt cranc in München oder Berlin Kölsch zu trinken. Darum bin ich auch immer wieder froh, daheim zu sein und den Unterschied zu kennen. 
Vor drei Jahren war ich in Nizza: Ich mag seitdem Camembert ...

Bumble kann von sich ablenken und Zuspruch umverteilen wie er will. Alle nicken dann brav mit dem Kopf und kennen die Wahrheit


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats +


----------



## LuXTuX (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na GZ 

noch so ein cheater


----------



## Schmicki (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@T0M@0

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Tolle Leistung! 

Mit welchen Gerätschaften hast du denn die 5 Mio. zusammenbekommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nee, nee, nee - jetzt muss der arme T0M@0 sich schon selber hier eintragen

Ich muss wieder besser aufpassen .....

Also - da hätten wir einen neuen Doppel-Millionär - GRATS @ AdamD - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dann ein Dankeschön für deine temporäre Unterstützung!
> 
> Nochmal nachgetreten:
> 
> Glückwunsch an TOM@O, für seine 5. Mille  .





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee - jetzt muss der arme T0M@0 sich schon selber hier eintragen
> 
> Ich muss wieder besser aufpassen .....
> 
> Also - da hätten wir einen neuen Doppel-Millionär - GRATS @ AdamD - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Großes Geräusper ^^'. Ich hab es sofort bemerkt gehabt und anständig gratuliert . Dann eben nochmal !


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Großes Geräusper ^^'. Ich hab es sofort bemerkt gehabt und anständig gratuliert . Dann eben nochmal !


 
Nee, nee - das hattest du ganz feini-feini gemacht
Es war einfach für die Tomate nicht offiziell genug und so hat er es selber nochmals angesprochen erm -schrieben

Er fühlte sich also zu einer Art von forcierter Auto-Selbst-Würdigung veranlasst    (Da soll noch einer sagen, dass ich nicht herrlich schräge Worte schöpfen kann )


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



LuXTuX schrieb:


> Na GZ
> 
> noch so ein cheater



Danke 



Schmicki schrieb:


> @T0M@0
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Tolle Leistung!
> 
> Mit welchen Gerätschaften hast du denn die 5 Mio. zusammenbekommen?



thx 

Aktuell: 
Phenom2 x4 @3,7Ghz
GTX460 @825/1650
GTX260 @750/1550

was vorher alles mal so gefaltet hat:
Athlon x2
8600GT
Core2Duo
Pentium 3 650Mhz xD



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich muss wieder besser aufpassen .....



Ja 



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Großes Geräusper ^^'. Ich hab es sofort bemerkt gehabt und anständig gratuliert . Dann eben nochmal !



mist, das muss ich überlesen haben, sorry 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Er fühlte sich also zu einer Art von forcierter Auto-Selbst-Würdigung veranlasst    (Da soll noch einer sagen, dass ich nicht herrlich schräge Worte schöpfen kann )



jane ist klar


----------



## The Master of MORARE (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Kein Ding... Aber dass du deshalb gleich eine gewisse Jane klarmachen musst !?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Brilleputz*, ach der Spruch is alt .


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich Tarzan! Du Jane! xD

aber wieder back to Topic 

auch ich danke allen faltern für ihre guten taten


----------



## LuXTuX (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich hab ja auch bald meine erst mio, sin ja nur noch ... *hust.röchel*

wie war das mit der ersten mio?


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



LuXTuX schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch bald meine erst mio, sin ja nur noch ... *hust.röchel*
> 
> wie war das mit der ersten mio?


 
Ja, *hüstel* - dauert bei dir noch "a Weng"


----------



## LuXTuX (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Soooo viel isses ja nun auch ned mehr 

Irgendwann baue ich das hier um.
Board und CPU aus dem Linux Server in mein Gamerechner. Da meine gtx260 nen knacks weg hat, kommt eine 460er rein (bessere Vorschläge?).

Also dann SMP mit AMD Athlon II 250 (irgendwann nen X4) und GPU (gtx460) unter Winblöd 7 64Bit. Was macht man nicht alles für "World of Warcraft Cataclysm"  

Weiterhin geplant mein Arbeitrechner mit Ubuntu 10.10 (wird eher 11.04 oder so) auf einem AMD Phenom X6 1090dingensda. GPU falten is da nicht (mit wine und so, neeee, da steike ich). kommt dann erstmal meine geforce 8400GS? vom alten Server rein, oder die gtx260, mal schauen.

Wenn das steht, denke ich über weitere Falteroptimierungen nach 
Ich hoffe ja, das stanford mal weitere/bessere/schönere Clients veröffentlicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats +


 Von mir auch eine herzliche Gratulation.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder 3 neue Millionäre - willkommen im Club 

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz den neuen Millionären


----------



## einjojo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Euch,

ohne eure tipps wärs nicht so schnell gegangen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



LuXTuX schrieb:


> Soooo viel isses ja nun auch ned mehr
> 
> Irgendwann baue ich das hier um.
> Board und CPU aus dem Linux Server in mein Gamerechner. Da meine gtx260 nen knacks weg hat, kommt eine 460er rein (bessere Vorschläge?).
> ...



also ich würde sagen nimm lieber ne 470 gtx die hat nen bissle mehr roh(r) leistung 
zum theme grünes falten..also ne 9800gt ohne extra strom anschluss oder 2 + nen q9xxx mit 12 mb cache ... oder halt nen neier i5/i7 mit max 95 watt tdp undervoltet und leicht übertaktet sollte doch auch unter der 300 watt marke sein und mehr als genug leistung abwerfen... mein alter opteron 180 plus 2 8600 gts hatte auch knapp 4000k gemacht und das ganze bei max 100 watt durchschnitts verbrauch laut strom zähler


----------



## LuXTuX (2. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja, hängt bissl vom preis ab 
mal so eben mind. 50 tacken mehr, mal schauen.

aber erstmal will mein zahnarzt kohle sehen, schiebt die neue hardware noch weiter nach hinten *heul*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> [...]mein alter opteron 180 plus 2 8600 gts hatte auch knapp 4000k gemacht und das ganze bei max 100 watt durchschnitts verbrauch laut strom zähler



Ganze 4000000 . Ich hoffe nicht auf Stromkosten in Euro !
Ich denke 4000PPD kommen hin .


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na was sagt man(n) denn dazu

Der PS3-733 hat nicht nur die sechste Million in der Tasche sondern wird heute auch noch einen Spitzen-Tagesverdienst "einzahlen" 

Und auch stefan667 arbeitet fleissig(er) an seiner zweiten Million


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an Bumblebee

Für seine 60 Millionen die er dem Team und Der Forschung gespendet hat


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke sehr - leider ist meine Laune etwas getrübt - siehe RuKa


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Gratulation an Bumblebee
> 
> Für seine 60 Millionen die er dem Team und Der Forschung gespendet hat


Kann mich dem nur anschliessen! 

@Bumblebee: Was meinst du mit "RuKa"?


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@A.Meier

er meint mit RuKa =* Rumpelkammer hier im Forum
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> @A.Maier
> 
> er meint mit RuKa =* Rumpelkammer hier im Forum*


2 Sachen:
1. Hab ich gerade selber gemerkt.
Mein Beileid für Bumblebee.

2. Ich schreib mich mit "e" und nicht mit "a". A.Meier-PS3 
Ich weiss, Meier kann man auf 6 verschiedene Arten schreiben.


----------



## acer86 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Entschuldigung @ A.Meier

Ich hab den Beitrag von vorhin mit den Handy Geschrieben und die Rechtschreibkorrektur hat bei Meier Leider Maier daraus gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schon gut, mach dir keinen Kopf deswegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da bisher noch keiner unserem Zubertus zur neunten Million gratuliert hat hole ich das gerne nach
Spitze, Bruder 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Willkommen, shadowliner und (etwas verspätet) Olize, im Club der Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Grund zum Freuen

Der 26. war ein ausgesprochen erfolgreicher Tag für uns
Nicht nur das Tagestotal von 1,386,005 Punkten war 

Daneben hat nun fc die dritte Million angehäuft 

Ausserdem wird morgen um diese Zeit unser Cyrano 68 die 3-Millionengruppe hinter sich gelassen haben


----------



## JeansOn (27. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da bisher noch keiner unserem Zubertus zur neunten Million gratuliert hat hole ich das gerne nach
> Spitze, Bruder
> 
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:
> Willkommen, shadowliner und (etwas verspätet) Olize, im Club der Millionäre




Mit diesem bewaffneten Flugtier in unseren Reihen braucht PCGH gar keine Reklame mehr für unser Team zu machen. 
Die sparen sich also sogar das Reklame machen, für F@H. Und trotzem: Ich habe das Gefühl, daß unser Team ein Selbstläufer geworden ist, ich hätte das vor einem halben Jahr noch nicht für möglich gehalten. (Da waren wir Platz 24 oder so) Gewiß ein Verdienst dieses Seelenfängers. Gewiß spreche ich aus aller Mund: danke.

In diesem Sinne aber auch einmal eine Gratulation an alle des Teams 70335: 


tolle Gemeinschaft,
super Hilfsbereitschaft
hohe Aktivität
unglaublicher Einsatzwille, beim Herauskitzeln der letzten, versteckten ppd
geniales Detail-Wissen im Umgang mit F@H-Programmen und im Zusammenhang  von WUs - ppd
klasse Initiativen (unsere Stats)
gut gemachte How-Tos
jo. aba so isset.

*Und ach:* Hat eigentlich einer bemerkt, daß dieses Stechtier vor zwei Tagen die 62. Million gemacht hat? Nein? Kein Wunder? Eine einzige Anhäufung? Dann mach doch mal einer einen Bumble-Würdigungs-Thread auf ^^

Na, dann erstmal von mir meine Gratulation dazu.
Hehe, wir haben es eigentlich einfacher: Wir müssen nur den Einen beobachten und können uns freuen ...  
Und dann kommen noch einige andere, die hier nicht so oft zu lesen sind. Die kann man eigentlich auch nicht vergessen (beim freuen).


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



JeansOn schrieb:


> Mit diesem bewaffneten Flugtier in unseren Reihen ....


 
Danke, das geht runter wie Öl 
Du hast gut zusammengefasst was unser Team ausmacht; und leider auch, was uns abgeht (PCGH)
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema

Hier soll es ja darum gehen, dass erreichte Milestones nochmals dezidiert gewürdigt werden
In diesem Sinne - es rappelt schon wieder im Karton - eine Gratulation an (mattinator) *mattifolder* zu seiner achten Million 

Dabei soll aber in keiner Weise vergessen werden, dass jeder Beitrag zählt und ein Bumble nicht "besser" ist, bloss weil er höhere PPD erreicht
Gerade deshalb schliesse ich mich deiner Gratulation an das *Team* gerne an


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich finde unser Team-Klima auch gut, besonders wenn man mal in die Foren anderer Teams schaut, da sieht man nicht viel. Da sind zum Teil noch Beiträge aus dem letzten Jahr auf der aktuellen Seite (xtremesystems).
Also:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Team xtremesystems scheind mit ein loser Zusammenschluss von Einzelkämpfern zu sein.  Macht doch viel mehr Spass zusammen. 
Das sieht man doch was ein gutes Team ist, wir halten zusammen und das wird uns noch sehr weit nach vorne bringen. 

Gutes hat die ganze Wetteiferei: Die Wissenschaft kann sich nicht über zu wenig Rechenkraft beklagen und wir leisten ein Beitrag an die Allgemeinheit. 

Jetzt müsste man nur noch den verbrauchten Strom beim "Amt für legalen Diebstall" (Steueramt) abziehen können und die Falt-Welt wäre perfekt.


----------



## JeansOn (28. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Dabei soll aber in keiner Weise vergessen werden, dass jeder Beitrag zählt und ein Bumble nicht "besser" ist, bloss weil er höhere PPD erreicht
> Gerade deshalb schliesse ich mich deiner Gratulation an das *Team* gerne an



Doch, das ist es ja gerade. Logisch, jeder Beitrag zählt. Aber beim Vergleichen müssen andere sich schon zu größeren Blöcken zusammenschließen, um wenigstens genausoviele Punkte zu machen.
Du bist soviel wert wie: 


27,42 nfsgames oder
18,89 Meier
x-Tausend JeansOn
bezogen auf die momentane, durchschnittliche 24-h Faltleistung. 
Habe die beiden mal genommen, weil die nach Dir gepostet haben.

So. Und dann kommt noch das Fachwissen dazu und das läuft in keine ppd-Rechnung mit ein.    => Bumble ist damit zusammengenommen, besser. 
*Keine Widerrede, sonst treibt es hier einer auf die Spitze:* Ein Würdigungsthead nur für Stech-Plagegeister mit Abstimmung ^^

Das soll keine Schleimspur werden hier, auch wenn ich hier schon mal zu "höheren Tönen" greife. Ich habe aber manchmal das Gefühl, daß hier EINER besonders gibt und ALLE anderen lassen es sich gefallen. - Oder habe ich da was nicht richtig bis zum Ende gelesen?

*OK. Ich will mich nicht doof stellen:* Den bumble würde es hier nicht sehr lange geben, ohne nfs, master, matti, meier und wie sie alle heißen. Ich muß jetzt nicht alle erwähnen, die Liste ist echt lang. Ich habe also den Eindruck, hier besteht eine Verbindung zwischen den Akteuren auf Gegenseitigkeit und auf Augenhöhe. Das muß genau hier in diesem Thread auch mal gesagt werden. "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" dazu.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kann man so oder so sehn.
Sicher, Bumble ist unser bester Falter aber trägt er deswegen die Nase zu hoch? Nein, definitiv nicht. 
Ich gönne ihm den Erfolg von Herzen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid so gut, ihr lasst mir ja gar keine Ruhe mehr *keuch - keuch*

Gratulation:

- an Perseus88 zu seiner fünften Million; leider hat er gestern um 6pm CST zu falten aufgehört .... 

- an Standeck zu seiner achten Million; noch 2 Monate und du hast dir SilentKilla - und somit Platz 10 - geschnappt


----------



## schrotflinte56 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

oh mann...
das team ist produktiver denn je
mit nur ein paar ppd`s fliegt man ja schnellstens  aus den top100 raus.
das wäre früher undenkbar gewesen.
was mich trotz meines damaligen "stromnachzahlungsschock" in regelmäßigen abständen dazu bringt produktive wochenenden einzulegen und selbst diese müssen sich jetzt schon bei mir häufen

also an dieser stelle meinen ehrlichen respekt zu der leistung des folding teams!

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*keuch* *röchel*

Schon wieder ein neuer Millionär - acer86

Grosses *GRATS*


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz acer86


----------



## kerryblue88 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

lechz, keuch, hust .... gratz.... ich kommeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## T0M@0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## acer86 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Möchte mich hier auch noch mal beim Team Bedanken die mir meine 

Unzähligen Fragen beantwortet haben und mir immer Weiter geholfen haben 

wen mal nix mehr ging 
ohne Euch hätte ich das nicht geschafft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@acer86

Auf die nächste Mio.


----------



## nfsgame (30. November 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle bei denen ich es die letzte Zeit verpasst hab zu gratulieren .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder rappelts....

Grosses GRATS an den The_Master_of_MORARE zu seiner sechsten Million


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön


----------



## acer86 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an The Master of MORARE


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@The Master of MORARE

Auch meinen Glückwunsch, kriegst mich noch.  Bei der Dynamik im Team kommt man ja gar nicht mehr zum Lesen der normalen News.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an The Master of MORARE


----------



## Henninges (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gratz an alle bei denen ich es die letzte Zeit verpasst hab zu gratulieren .



dem schliesse ich mich mal voll und ganz an...


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute sind kerryblue88 und Deagle04 dran; beide sind nun dem "Millionärsclub" beigetreten

*GRATs* dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch Grats an kerryblue88 und Deagle04. 
Die erste vielen.


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja dan Schließe ich gleich mal an,  Grats an kerryblue88 und Deagle04


----------



## trucker1963 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an alle Neu-Millionäre.  
Hatte in letzter Zeit viel Stress auf Arbeit und konnte das ganze nicht so verfolgen.Werde versuchen vor Weihnachten auch noch meine 2.Mille voll zu machen.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin jetzt unter den TOP 100...


----------



## mattinator (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das geht ja hier wie's Brezelbacken, Glückwunsch an die neuen Mitglieder im Millionärsclub und willkommen Tranceangel2k unter den Top-100.


----------



## kerryblue88 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Anläßlich meiner ersten Million wollte ich zu einigen Fragen und Themen gestern noch Stellung beziehen, aber wie ja alle wissen, ist der Wintereinbruch dazwischengekommen. Na ja, es schneit natürlich nicht an oder in meinem PC, aber nach stundenlangem Schneeschieben war ich einfach zu kaputt, um noch groß zu Schreiben. Wird aber noch nachgeholt, auch eingedenk der Tatsache, dass ich für die Freischaltung des Marktplatzes 100 Beiträge abliefern muss. 

Ich finde dieses System großartig , als ich das Gegenteil behauptet habe, habe ich doch glatt eine Verwarnung kassiert. Aber dann wurde mir versichert, dass nur 60 Tage nach der Anmeldung ausreichend seien. Auf Nachfrage, dann doch 100 Beiträge. Schön, wenn zwei Moderatoren sich nicht einig sind. 

P.S. Sollte es wiederum Anlass zur Kritik geben, dann bitte nur den entsprechenden Passus streichen und nicht wieder den ganzen Beitrag. Bitte......


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder wackeln die Wände

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass wir schon jemals vorher an einem Tag 1,539,796 Punkte abgeliefert haben 

Kapitan ist neu im Club der "Steinreichen" (30 Mio. Punkte) 
Schmicki hat die zweite Million auch voll gemacht 

Ihr seid einfach der Wahnsinn


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das find ich aber auch. 

Weiter so, dann können wir unsere produktion weiter steigern


----------



## nfsgame (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Holla die Faltfee! Das wird ja immer besser .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an Kapitan.


----------



## Schmicki (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schmicki hat die zweite Million auch voll gemacht



Es ist mir eine Ehre vom großen Bumble namentlich genannt zu werden. 

Fairerweise muss man dazu sagen, dass die 2 Millionen Punkte nicht alleine von mir erfaltet worden sind. Mein Bruder und ein guter Freund von mir haben kräftig mitgefaltet. Sie haben von mir die Hardware bekommen und falten für mich. Outsourcing - ist ja gerade in Mode. 

Natürlich hätte ich erst gar nicht angefangen zu falten ohne dieses Forum.
An dieser Stelle ein großes Lob an das ganze PCGH-Team und den (hyper)aktiven Mitgliedern die schnell und geduldig auf Probleme eingehen, bis eine Lösung gefunden ist. Zum Wohle der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf ein Neues

Nun hat trucker1963 seine Drohung also wahr gemacht; 2 Millionen auf dem Konto 
und

Willkommen, p00nage, im Club der Millionäre


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Der Truck kommt halt langsam aber beständig vorwärts.


----------



## Schmicki (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Der Truck kommt halt langsam aber beständig vorwärts.



Glückwunsch trucker1963!

Ich hoffe doch, dass du jetzt Winterreifen drauf hast. Sonst könntest du noch ins Schleudern kommen.


----------



## p00nage (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen, p00nage, im Club der Millionäre



Danke, garnicht mitbekommen ^^ war letzten Tage zu beschäftigt


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kriege wohl nie Ruhe hier ... 

GRATs an T0Mat0 für seine sechste Million


----------



## p00nage (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz T0Mat0


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke, hätte mir gestern fast selber gratuliert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein GRATs an T0Mat0 für seine sechste Million 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich kriege wohl nie Ruhe hier ...


Sei doch froh, so weisst du wie produktiv wir sind.


----------



## mattinator (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@T0M@0

Auch meinen Glückwunsch. Wenn man Eure PPD's sieht, könnte man fast neidsch werden. Aber irgendwie muss ich schon die Balance zwischen Folding, meiner Brieftasche und der Umwelt halten.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und dann war es wieder mal soweit ...

PS3-733 hat seine siebte Million angehäuft 
und
vodun ist neu im Club der Millionäre


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz den beiden


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 jetzt ist es "amtlich" - es liegen noch Kohlen in den Haushalten rum 

Die 1,545,644 PPD von gestern sind rekordverdächtig 

Zudem ein (etwas verspätetes) Grats an Vitapower für seine 2. Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was soll man da noch sagen? 

Grats an Vitapower.


----------



## Dragon1801 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk an unser PCGH Folding-Team: 1 Mio. Punkte 

Damit hab ich auch grad so noch mein Jahresziel erreicht  

Über die Feiertage gönne ich meinem Rechner auch etwas Ruhe und Anfang Januar wird die 2. Million in Angriff genommen.

Da das vermutlich mein letzer Post für dieses Jahr sein wird wünsche ich allen Faltern ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Grüße
Dragon1801


----------



## The Master of MORARE (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na das ist doch was!
Alles Gute!


----------



## acer86 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja dan schliesse ich mich mal an Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Ersten Mille, und auf zur nächsten


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein herzliches GRATs zur ersten Million; schöne Feiertage und auf ein Neues nächstes Jahr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Da reibt man(n) sich die Augen 

*1,620,006 Punkte *- gestern 

Da verblasst daneben fast die vierte Million von DesGrauens 
Sie soll aber nicht übersehen werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an DesGrauens.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, deine 68 sind ja auch schön rund so knapp vor der 70.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Rund 10 Tage bis da hin; reicht möglicherweise grad noch so bis Jahresende


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das wär ja mal ne Silvesterbombe .


----------



## nfsgame (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Gib Gas, Bee, noch sinds 9 Tage^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Volle Bulle, Bumblebee!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja nee - wassndassn-nun
Da macht TECRIDER seine 20 Millionen voll  und Bumble sooogt nix 

GAAANZ herzliche Gratulation,  und


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch TECRIDER


----------



## acer86 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja dan, Reihe ich mich mal ein und sag auch Glückwunsch TECRIDER zu deiner Zwanzigsten Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kommt auch nicht alle Tage vor. 
Herzliche Gratulation TECRIDER.


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da schließe ich mich doch mal freudig an, Glückwunsch TECRIDER ! Auf die nächsten zwanzig.


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Vielen Dank für die Grats! 

In letzter Zeit habe ich mit meinen mitteln nochmal ein bisschen Gas gegeben, um das Team zu unterstützen!

In den nächsten Tagen wird bei mir allerdings dann alles runtergefahren. Und es wird eine größere Zwangs Faltpause bei mir kommen.

Wie schon mal angekündigt, kommt nun endlich im Januar der große Umzug in ein neues Heim. Mit viel Platz. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wann ich wieder Online sein werde, da dort auch einiges an Renovierungsarbeiten geleistet werden muß.

Leute, es war hier immer eine Klasse Zeit mit euch. Dieses Jahr hatte ich, gegenüber letztes Jahr, nur sehr wenig Zeit mich hier im Forum ordentlich einzubringen. Dafür habe ich abends oft mitgelesen was hier so geht. So ab und an bin ich dabei auch mal des öfteren ins schmunzeln gekommen mit welcher Hingabe manch einer sich in die Sache reinkniet und welche Materialschlachten es bis jetzt gegeben hat. Respekt! Und ich würde einfach mal behaupten, das der (Team)-Geist hier im F@H Forum bei PCGH stimmt!
Und ich möchte nochmal an alle hier appellieren, macht weiter so!!!

Und ich werde nächstes Jahr irgendwann bestimmt wieder mit meinen Maschinen online sein und das Team unterstützen.

Und bumble deine Stromrechnung möchte ich wirklich nicht haben! Mit den 3 Rechnern hier bei mir Zuhause kommt schon einiges zusammen.  Und wenn ich wieder komme möchte ich dich immer noch Aktiv und an erster Stelle sehen!

Grüße an alle hier im Forum, Teci


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das selbe hast du doch Ende 2009 schon angedroht, nicht ?


----------



## TECRIDER (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Das selbe hast du doch Ende 2009 schon angedroht, nicht ?


 
Hab ich?! Hast du recht. Nur stimmen jetzt die Vorraussetzungen dafür. Sprich, jetzt wird es wirklich wahr! Und ich hoffe innigst das jetzt nichts mehr schief geht dabei. Eigentlich hätten wir schon Anfang dieses Jahr umziehen sollen. Allerings gab es da noch einige kleine unüberwindbare Probleme die bis zum 31.12. so scheint es zumindest rechtlich gelöst sein sollten.
Das eine Zimmer hier steht nun schon fast ein ganzes Jahr hier mit Umzugskartons voll. Die wollen endlich raus Bin ich Froh wenn das alles vorbei ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Cya, Teci - war wieder schön mit dir
Komm baldigst wieder; schon wegen der Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine herzliche Gratulation an D!str(+)yer für seine 1. Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eine herzliche Gratulation an D!str(+)yer für seine 1. Million.


 
Na dem Post schliesse ich mich doch freudig an


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 

Wie war das, die erste Mille ist die schwerste  
Naja, über die Feiertage werde ich leider ne Faltpause einlegen, da ich in der ganzen Familie unterwegs bin


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hätte ich fast etwas verschlafen - das kommt vom Übertakten 

Grosses GRATS an Zubertus für seine 10 Millionen


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch Zubertus


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Leistung Zubertus. Grats


----------



## acer86 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch nachträglich an Zubertus

Und einen weiteren Glückwunsch an A.Meier-PS3 für seine zweite Million


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Und einen weiteren Glückwunsch an A.Meier-PS3 für seine zweite Million


 
Na das hat doch prima geklappt mit dem Weihnachts-/Neujahrs-Geschenk 
Grats an A.Meier-PS3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na das hat doch prima geklappt mit dem Weihnachts-/Neujahrs-Geschenk
> Grats an A.Meier-PS3


Danke. 
Sogar zwei Tage früher als erwartet.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch einen glühstrumpf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an Bumblebee für seine 70. Million. 

Jetzt hätte ich fasst Nobix übersehn: auch dir Grats zu deiner 1. Million 

An dich The Ian denken wir auch, Grats zu deiner 2. Million.


----------



## acer86 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch zu deiner 70 Million Bumblebee


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch an alle einen Glückwunsch


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch nen dickes gz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an Red_Aggen für seine 1. Million.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich weiß den zwar gerade nicht einzuordnen, aber ich gratuliere ihm mal trotzdem .

Edit: Beim nächsten Update sind die 4Mio fällig :d. Läuft ja bis jetzt alles wie am Schürrchen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich weiß den zwar gerade nicht einzuordnen, aber ich gratuliere ihm mal trotzdem .
> 
> Edit: Beim nächsten Update sind die 4Mio fällig :d. Läuft ja bis jetzt alles wie am Schürrchen .


Ist momentan auf Teamplatz 134. 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich finde, egal ob sich ein Teammitglied hier am Forum beteiligt oder nicht, hat er ein Recht auf eine Würdigung hier. 

Hatte schon bald den Verdacht ob du 4. Million-Silverster-Knall willst machen und brauni_wrn den 9ner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine herzliche Grats an nfsgame für seine 4. Million.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke .


----------



## Schmicki (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team für diese tolle Jahresleistung! 

Möge es nächstes Jahr so weitergehen! 

Guten Rutsch zusammen!


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team für diese tolle Jahresleistung!
> 
> Möge es nächstes Jahr so weitergehen!
> 
> Guten Rutsch zusammen!


Dem kann man wohl nichts mehr hinzufügen 

Viel spass beim rein falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team für diese tolle Jahresleistung!
> 
> Möge es nächstes Jahr so weitergehen!
> 
> Guten Rutsch zusammen!


Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## acer86 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team für diese tolle Jahresleistung!
> 
> Möge es nächstes Jahr so weitergehen!
> 
> Guten Rutsch zusammen!


Da kan ich mich nur Anschließen 

@nfsgame 
Glückwunsch zu deiner 4 Million


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an Alle - ihr habt kräftigst zugeschlagen dieses Jahr - also auch von mir ein grosses


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team für diese tolle Jahresleistung!
> 
> Möge es nächstes Jahr so weitergehen!
> 
> Guten Rutsch zusammen!


Dem kann ich mich auch nur anschließen. Kommt alle gut rüber, ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2011.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## muckelpupp (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...es ist zwar nicht viel, aber hab heute Nacht die ersten 500.000 points in etwas mehr als 10 Wochen zusammengekratzt. So gesehen ein guter Start ins neue Jahr.

Hardware für das neue Rig liegt auch schon zum grössten Teil hier bereit - plane es aber vllt. sogar parallel zu betreiben und verspreche mir einiges davon! Fehlt nur noch `ne _evga_ 580 HC... 

Aber keine Sorge, werde nicht überlaufen - trotz attraktivem Bonussystem bei der aktuellen Nr. 1 der Weltrangliste, sondern dem Team bis zum erreichen der Top 10 erhalten bleiben. Schauen wir mal, wie es nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit bestellt ist 

Trotzdem sollten wir ggfs. überlegen die Last auf mehrere Schultern zu verteilen. Vor allem die Zahl unserer aktiven User erscheint mir rückläufig. Mehr Werbung evtl. über dir Hauptseite der _pcgh_?

In diesem Sinne euch allen ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt und keep on folding!!!
Ciao


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollten wir ggfs. überlegen die Last auf mehrere Schultern zu verteilen. Mehr Werbung evtl. über die Hauptseite der _pcgh_?
> 
> In diesem Sinne euch allen ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt und keep on folding!!!
> Ciao


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang (oder zumindest in den der RED. )


----------



## nfsgame (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielleicht wäre es im Feedbackthread besser aufgehoben . Thilo hat den Link dahin schon und wird sich in den nächsten Tagen näher damit beschäftigen .

Achso: Guten Morgen und frohes neues .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es im Feedbackthread besser aufgehoben . Thilo hat den Link dahin schon und wird sich in den nächsten Tagen näher damit beschäftigen .
> 
> Achso: Guten Morgen und frohes neues .


 
Moin-Moin, Daniel
Und ja - dahin gehört das definitiv (auch)


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Etwas spät aber trotzdem von Herzen:

*BIG GRATs *an brauni_wrn zu seiner 9. Million

Und dann wäre da noch der RuneDRS666, er hat seine 2. Million voll gemacht


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Läuft ja wie am Schnürchen hier


----------



## Trymon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich nutze diesen Thread um hallo zu sagen und mich zu den Neu-Faltern zu bekennen. Bin auch gleich dem pcgameshardware Team beigetreten.
Als Falter dienen ein betagter Athlon X2 mit einer 9600GT und eine PS3. Der PC liefert nicht wirklich enorm viel Faltleistung. Die CPU bietet rund 140 PPD, also nicht erwähnenswert, und die Grafikkarte rund 3100 PPD.

Mit der PS3 sieht es natürlich wieder anders aus. Leider wird nicht angegeben wie viele PPD diese liefert. Denke aber, dass genügend hier auch eine PS3 zum Falten abstellen werden, solange sie nicht anderweitig genutzt wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal hallo, Trymon und willkommen beim Team

Bitte lies dich hier auch in die "How-To's" ein, die stehen alle angepinnt oben
Ich denke zum Beispiel, dass man aus deinem X2 mehr herausholen könnte

Hier im speziellen noch dasjenige der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...64-howto-falten-mit-der-playstation3-ps3.html

Ansonsten möchte ich diesen Thread möglichst "sauber" halten und für die Gratulationen reservieren

In diesem Sinne, fold on und wir lesen uns in den entsprechenden Thread's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an brauni_wrn zu seiner 9. Million. 
Grats an RuneDRS666 zu seiner 2. Million. 

@Trymon: Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Zubertus05 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da hätte ich fast etwas verschlafen - das kommt vom Übertakten
> 
> Grosses GRATS an Zubertus für seine 10 Millionen



Joo Danke Jungs, und an alle mit Falter


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an Cyrano68/Onimicha zur 5ten Mio .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Cyrano68/Onimicha zur 5ten Mio .


Von mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Maximal GRATS, Onimicha


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumble: Wie ich hörte musst du dich bald warm anziehen, oder die Klima anschalten, es wird kuschelig da oben. Der frischgebackene fünffache Millionär will vielleicht aufrüsten .


----------



## acer86 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Cyrano68/Onimicha zur 5ten Mio .



auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Onimicha (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein fröhliches Halloo an alle Falter / Punkte-Hamster   !!!

Ich bin leider zu selten hier im Forum und daher muß ich nun (nachträglich) auch mal meinen Dank und Lob an alle Mitstreiter loswerden. 

Ich freu mich, dass Ihr alle so begeistert wie ich unsere Stats verfolgt, die Teilerfolge bemerkt und hier auch so richtig feiert !

Für all das Feedback und den emotionalen Rückhalt für unser " etwas verrücktes Treiben " vielen Dank  !!! 

Das Team gefällt mir !!  

und für 2011:  " Alles Gute und viele, viele Punkte für Alle !!


----------



## Henninges (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*singend:"...weil wir die beeeeesten sind, halli-hallo..."*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist bisher wohl viel zu kurz gekommen; nämlich, dass wir NFS für seine Tätigkeit als F@H-News-Schreiberling zu danken haben .
Danke NFS .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ist bisher wohl viel zu kurz gekommen; nämlich, dass wir NFS für seine Tätigkeit als F@H-News-Schreiberling zu danken haben .
> Danke NFS .


 
Nöö - ist er nicht, das ist schliesslich sein Job als freier Mitarbeiter 
Ernsthaft, hast recht, darf man(n) ruhig auch mal verdanken 

Oy, NFS,  für -Arbeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nöö - ist er nicht, das ist schliesslich sein Job als freier Mitarbeiter
> Ernsthaft, hast recht, darf man(n) ruhig auch mal verdanken
> 
> Oy, NFS,  für -Arbeit


Schliess ich mich an.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke .

Freier Mitarbeiter bin ich durch die Testberichte in der Print zum Thema Sound (-karten und seit neustem auch -systeme). Folding ist ein freiwilliger Zusatz .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Standeck sollten wir nicht vergessen
Der macht einfach klammheimlich seine 9. Million voll... SUPER, mein Freund


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Standeck sollten wir nicht vergessen
> Der macht einfach klammheimlich seine 9. Million voll... SUPER, mein Freund


Klammheimlich?  Eine lauuuutes Graaaaats!!!!


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz auch von mir @standeck


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Januar 2011)

Gibts ja nicht was hier schonwieder alles los ist. Ich gratuliere natürlich auch allen die wieder eine mille mehr haben. Und auch einen dank an nfs, der mir noch den verbrauch aller grafikkarten im excel format zusenden wollte xD


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Und auch einen Dank an nfs, der mir noch den Verbrauch aller Grafikkarten im Excel-Format zusenden wollte xD


 
 Kannst den Zaunpfahl wieder wegpacken - hast fein gewunken


----------



## nfsgame (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an RuneDRS der seine 2Mio vollgemacht hat und so den 60ten Platz erklimmen konnte.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - GRATs an Rune


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Exakt. Gratulationsrune an selbigen !


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Januar 2011)

Grats


----------



## acer86 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats.


----------



## Schmicki (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an p00nage für seine 2. Million! 

Gibst ja mächtig gas und hast einen schönen Graphen bei der "Daily Production History" hingefaltet. 

Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, Gratulation an Timmy99 für seine 1. Million!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an p00nage für seine 2. Million!
> 
> Gibst ja mächtig gas und hast einen schönen Graphen bei der "Daily Production History" hingefaltet.
> 
> Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, Gratulation an Timmy99 für seine 1. Million!


@p00nage: Auch ein Grats von mir. 

@Timmy99: Auch dir ein Grats.


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, ich hab mein bestes gegeben, nur könnte es demnächst passieren dass ich paar tage nicht falten kann (will i7 920+ board verkaufen) und mir was neues zulegen  und während ich prüfungen stehen auch an ( stört schon weng beim schlafen ) aber ma schaun


----------



## Timmy99 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Danke für alle Grats
Leider werde ich in ca. 2 Tagen wieder pausieren müssen.
Da komme ich wieder zu Mutti zurück, und der gefallen die blauen Lichter und das sanfte Lüfterrauschen nicht *Schön die Stromrechung umschreibt*.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch beiden auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch 

@p00nage: viel glück bei der Prüfung


----------



## Standeck (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Standeck sollten wir nicht vergessen
> Der macht einfach klammheimlich seine 9. Million voll... SUPER, mein Freund



Vielen Dank mein Freund! Auf EWIG Team 70335!!! 

Was besseres und netteres kann man mit seiner Rechenleistung und mit seinem Geld eigentlich nicht anfangen als gegen Krankheiten zu kämpfen. Ich hoffe inständig das dieser Einsatz aller hier im Team eines Tages mit einer großen Meldung in den Nachrichten belohnt wird das nun endlich ein Mittel gegen die Krankheiten gefunden worden sind gegen die wir hier so unermüdlich "anfalten".

Der sportliche Aspekt ist momentan natürlich wohl der größte, aber dieses Endziel bleibt dennoch bestehen und sollte nicht vergessen werden. Vor allem natürlich nicht von Stanford. Sollte das Ziel nicht erreicht werden können sollten sie die Server lieber abschalten oder die Rechenleistung für was besseres nutzen als für schlichte Punkterekorde. Vor allem in Hinsicht der drohenden Klimakatastrophe und dem Energiemangel der droht. Als Falter wie wir hier im Team die ihre Rechner non Stop laufen lassen muß man immer auch bedenken aus wie viel miesen Quellen der viele Strom gewonnen wird den wir hier nutzen dafür.

In diesem Sinne: Auf die nächsten Millionen!!!

LG Standeck


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wohl gesprochen! Perfekte Worte für eine Einleitung zum Thema folding@pcgh! Danke Standeck


----------



## acer86 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja wollte mal eine Würdigung ans ganze Team richten für die 700Millionen die wir alle zusammen getragen haben.

Weiter so  dan können wir auch den 19 Platz halten


----------



## Schmicki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an T0M@0 für seine verflixte *7.* Million!


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation an T0M@0 für seine verflixte 7. Million!



Danke, garnicht mitbekommen xD


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an T0M@0 für seine verflixte *7.* Million!


 
Anschliessisieren ich mich tue; die Faltmacht ist stark in diesem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an T0M@0 für seine verflixte *7.* Million!


Auch von mir ein grosses Grats.


----------



## acer86 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein GRATS an T0M@0


----------



## Schmicki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere herzlichst CrankFrank zu seiner *2.* Million!


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2011)

Danke 

Und von mir auch einen herzlichen an crankfrank


----------



## Standeck (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Anschliessisieren ich mich tue; die Faltmacht ist stark in diesem



Ich schließe mich dem auch an, Meister Yodabee. 

Oder sollte ich euch lieber Darth Valtler nennen??


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und natürlich auch von mir einen Schulterklapps an crankfrank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An crankfrank ein Grats zur 2. Million und auf zur 3.


----------



## Mettsemmel (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an T0M@0 und crankfrank


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder gibt es was zu gratulieren

zappels_arsch hat seine erste Million voll gemacht, GRATs "Brother in Falt"


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Um ehrlich zu sein, der Name sagt mir nichts 

Trotzdem herzliche Gratulation zur ersten Million, *George-Gordon*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, der Name sagt mir nichts
> 
> Trotzdem herzliche Gratulation zur ersten Million, *George-Gordon*


Vielleicht ist er auch so wie ich vor 3 Monaten ein "stiller Mitfalter". 

Aber troztdem auch von mir ein Grats.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Januar 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na gestern war ja mal wieder "Powerfalten" angesagt

Mit 1,609,169 Punkten habt ihr, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, das zweithöchste je erreichte Resultat abgeliefert

 an das Team - ihr rockt einfach die Hütte


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na gestern war ja mal wieder "Powerfalten" angesagt
> 
> Mit 1,609,169 Punkten habt ihr, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, das zweithöchste je erreichte Resultat abgeliefert
> 
> an das Team - ihr rockt einfach die Hütte



@Bumblebee: Du hast aber auch ganz schön rangeklotzt: 285.159 Punkte bei einer Teamtagesleistung von 1.609.169 Punkten sind das gute 17,7% 
Verdient mal wieder ein Respekt.


----------



## Henninges (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...meine 74k gestern nicht zu vergessen...*brüst*


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Henninges schrieb:


> ...meine 74k gestern nicht zu vergessen...*brüst*



Sieht aus wie eine fertige BigWU, nicht zu verachten  !!


----------



## Henninges (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ganz genau...gute 96 stunden powerfalten...allerdings ohne übertaktung...reines stock ergebniss der 870er i7 cpu...es geht sicher noch mehr, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht an der taktschraube drehen...wie man sieht berechtigt.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Henninges schrieb:


> ...meine 74k gestern nicht zu vergessen...*brüst*


 
Ja, solche "Peaks" machen Freude


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


@Henninges: Coole Sache. 
Beim mir hätte das Ding ein OC im Rahmen der Standartspannung erlebt.


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na gestern war ja mal wieder "Powerfalten" angesagt
> 
> Mit 1,609,169 Punkten habt ihr, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, das zweithöchste je erreichte Resultat abgeliefert
> 
> an das Team - ihr rockt einfach die Hütte



Vielleicht liegts mit an der Falter des Monats-Aktion
Ich finde das beflügelt


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder mal Zeit für 

Luxtux ist jetzt auch im "Millionärs-Club" - heftigste Gratulation


----------



## acer86 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein Grats an Luxtux


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch nen gz,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nadann schliess ich mich den Grats an.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Januar 2011)

Weiter so


----------



## LuXTuX (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

juhu, naaaaaa endlich 
sag, die erste Mio ist die schwerste


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich noch einer

Unser Malte_Schmidt_PC hat die Millionengrenze nun auch geknackt


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Januar 2011)

Gratz Herr Rootserverfalter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein Grats von mir, Malte_Schmidt_PC


----------



## p00nage (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir nen gz


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neue Einträge in die "Millionen-Meute"

proleto hat nun seine erste Million
und
Slartibartfass hat seine zweite angehäuft

Beiden ein grosses GRATs


----------



## acer86 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Großes Grats

hab auch 2Mille voll gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Neue Einträge in die "Millionen-Meute"
> 
> proleto hat nun seine erste Million
> und
> ...


Auch von mir beiden ein Grats


----------



## p00nage (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir wieder an allen nen fettes gz


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schon verrückt - jetzt rappelts wieder

Ein  geht an
- AdamD für 3 Millionen
- fc für 4 Millionen

Aber was mich echt aus der Fassung bringt:
Kann es wirklich sein, dass wir alle acer's zweite Million übersehen haben  
Offensichtlich 
Sorry Brother, war keine Absicht *schäm*

Also* P A R T Y* für acer86


----------



## acer86 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon verrückt - jetzt rappelts wieder
> 
> Ein  geht an
> - AdamD für 3 Millionen
> ...



Ist nicht schlimm  sind ja gerade erst mal 2 Tage das ich 2 Mille habe, Danke für die Gratulation


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Glückwünsche! Und es geht weiter!


----------



## Galakt0r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Malte Schmidt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Glückwünsche!


 
Ah, hast es doch (noch) gefunden 

Aber ist ja auch erst 2 Tage her seit ich dich eingetragen habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schon verrückt - jetzt rappelts wieder
> 
> Ein  geht an
> - AdamD für 3 Millionen
> ...


 Was sind wir für Freunde wenn wir das übersehn? 
Grosses Sorry  und ein ganz grosses Grats! 

Auch an AdamD und fc ein Grats.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sorry acer 

Großes GRATZ nachträglich (natürlich auch an alle anderen neuen Millionäre)


----------



## Schmicki (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten* für seine 4. Million!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten* für seine 4. Million!


Auch von mir ein Grats PCGH_Carsten.


----------



## acer86 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir Natürlich auch ein Grats an PCGH_Carsten


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

er faltet wieder? Ist ja geil 

Gratz PCGH_Carsten


----------



## tom7 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten* für seine 4. Million!



Auch von mir Gratulation! Ich finds richtig klasse, dass jmd von der Redaktion wieder mitfaltet und beobachte das nun schon seit einigen Tagen.

Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation an *PCGH_Carsten* für seine 4. Million!


 
Nun komm ich auch noch angewackelt...

Grosses *GRAT*s an Carsten 

Und dann wäre da noch MESeidel, der hat doch gleich mal die *SIEBEN* vor seinen Millionencounter gesetzt - dafür natürlich ein  vom Feinsten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats an MESeidel.


----------



## acer86 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat aber einer Gas gegeben und seine dritte Million voll gemacht 

ein großen Applaus für *A.Meier *


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an A. Meier-PS3 zu seiner dritten Million 

Nachtrag:

 So langsam wird mir der acer86 unheimlich; woher weiss der Kerl eigentlich was ich grad posten will


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats und alle die auch noch kommen.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch  mach weiter so!


----------



## Schmicki (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation auch von mir an *A.Meier-PS3*.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun hat der xXxatrush1987 (das ist der ohne Falt-Signatur  ) wie "angedroht" seine Million voll gemacht

Gratz, Falt-Bruder  - nun musst du bloss noch deine Falt-Sig... ach? das hab ich schon erwähnt??


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Januar 2011)

Gratz und so xD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratuliere xXxatrush1987 . EIn neuer Millionär!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx^^

nun heißt es die 2te million voll zu machen und natürlich weiter gute laune hier ausstrahlen.

mfg


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an xXxatrush1987.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an xXxtrush1987 Respekt. Auch noch an alle an die ich noch keine Würdigung verteilt hab


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Freunde, nun ist es geschehen

Wir sind einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht (also neu auf Platz *20*)
Den Platz 19 holen wir uns aber in ca. 3 Tagen zurück

Möglicherweise fragt sich der Eine oder Andere warum ich, da wir doch zurückgefallen sind, das hier würdige

Nun, eigentlich ganz simpel
Ihr habt euch lange erfolgreich gegen diese "Überrundung" gewehrt; das verdient Respekt


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die beiden Herzen schlagen seit eben wieder. Mal sehen wer zuletzt lacht ;D.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kurze, kleine und vlt auch blöde Zwischenfrage:

Wie (um Himmels Willen ) kann ich sehen wann (voraussichtlich) ein Milestone geknackt wird?
Dümpel noch im bei 570k rum und es wäre ein Ansporn zu Wissen WANN da was geknackt wird 

MfG Yappi

Yappi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, nun ist es geschehen
> 
> Wir sind einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht (also neu auf Platz *20*)
> Den Platz 19 holen wir uns aber in ca. 3 Tagen zurück
> ...


Dafür falten wir viel effizienter als die, die uns überholt haben. 
Sie (Folding@SweClockers.com) > Pro aktives Midglied ~3234Punkte pro Tag
Wir > Pro aktives Midglied ~4936Punkte pro Tag


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja nach den 24hr avg werden wir momentan max. Platz 18.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wollte nur noch kurz anmerken:

AndreasausHagen gehört jetzt auch zu den Millionären
ebenso wie benjasso
und ausserdem
tripod[pcgh] hat seine zweite Million vollgemacht

 an alle


----------



## p00nage (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch nen gz an alle  weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

jawoll, weiter so


----------



## acer86 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle.


----------



## Onimicha (29. Januar 2011)

Glückwünsche an alle neuen Millionäre ! Let's rock !!? 


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und Platz 19 haben wir auch wieder zurück...  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man kann uns überholen, aber los wird man uns deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Henninges (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich..ich..ich... ...denke ich werde beim nächsten update die vierte mille "wech" haben...*schulterklopf*


----------



## p00nage (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz Henninges


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



p00nage schrieb:


> gz Henninges


 
Na dem schliesse ich mich doch mit Freuden an 

Ausserdem hat die Rennsemmel...  Quatsch, ich meine Mettsemmel, seine zweite Milllion gebunkert  - und keiner hatts (gestern) gemerkt


----------



## Henninges (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke !


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

großes GRATZ auch von mir


----------



## The Master of MORARE (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRAHATZ !


----------



## acer86 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an beide, weiter so.


----------



## Mettsemmel (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dem schliesse ich mich doch mit Freuden an
> 
> Ausserdem hat die Rennsemmel...  Quatsch, ich meine Mettsemmel, seine zweite Milllion gebunkert  - und keiner hatts (gestern) gemerkt



Danke danke, ich habs auch grade erst bemerkt xD
Zuerst wartet man monatelang darauf und zählt die Tage und dann verpasst mans noch^^


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und wir haben einen neuen Millionär 
RubixX ist in den Club aufgenommen worden 

Ausserdem hat lordraphael1000 seine vierte Mio. voll gemacht


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch den beiden! Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an beide und weiter so.


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein großes gz an beide


----------



## acer86 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dan will ich mich auch mal einreihen, von mir auch ein gz an Beide


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach ich bin schon ganz nervoso 
- mit dem nächsten Update werden wir den neuen Spitzenplatz *18* erreicht haben


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch 

@Hummel: den 18. Platz haben wir uns aber auch verdient ;D


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nen dickes Gz an alle, nun haben wir ja Teamplatz 18 erreicht


----------



## Henninges (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*huch*

seh ich eben erst das wir uns einen platz nach oben gebügelt habe... ((:


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*huch* - Henni hat es gemerkt 

GRATS an alle - Spitzenleistung


----------



## Henninges (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

na aber immer doch... (:


----------



## magic 007 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Superleistung hier von allen!

keep on folding


----------



## Schmicki (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Juchuuu, Platz 18. Gratulation an das ganze Team. 

Team 70335 - Falten, bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## chris1995 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Echt Geil! 
Wenn ich jetzt noch in den top 500 bin wird das ein Super Februar!!!
Chris


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yay, wir habens total drauf^^
High-Five an alle!


----------



## dualmono (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

eine Meldung aus den hinteren Rängen:
ich will mal eben YassoKhuul erwähnen, der vermutlich seine Erste BIG gefaltet hat! 
Ist mir aufgefallen, weil er der Erste ist, der mich überrundet hat. Mach weiter so! Bin gespannt wann der nächste vorbei zieht!


----------



## chris1995 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wer wohl!!
Ich werd auch einen Angriff starten in ein Paar wochen
Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was soll man da noch sagen, ausser 

Weiter so Jungs!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an Cyrano68 für seine sechste Million!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ein Grats gleich hinterher.


----------



## acer86 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats

jetzt zeigt das SR-2 Monster was es kann


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und von mir erst ...


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Gratz


----------



## Onimicha (5. Februar 2011)

Gratz auch von mir an alle !

Toll dass es jetzt mit dem Team immer besser vorwärts geht !  Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr Leistung verdoppelt  - YEAHrr !!

Herzliche Gratz auch hier nochmal an alle Neueinsteiger -  keep on folding !!


----------



## Schmicki (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, hat es denn keiner bemerkt?

 *Bumble* hat *80.000.000* Punkte vollgemacht! 

MAXIMALE Glückwünsche! 

​


----------



## chris1995 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dan Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Und ich bin auch schon unter den Top 500
chris


----------



## magic 007 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Big PARTY für unsern Meister Bumblebee!


----------



## Onimicha (6. Februar 2011)

80 Mio. - Bumblebee   3-facher Kotau !!!


----------



## acer86 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Großes Grats an Bumble für seine 80 Mille


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats Bumblebee!


----------



## p00nage (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch nen gz von mir


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Waaaaahnsinn- 80Mio. , Suuper


----------



## Henninges (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an unsere hummel !


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*WAAAAH* - ich bin reich ... 

Danke euch allen für die Schulterklopfer

Btw.
Thornscape hat die 8 Millionen voll gemacht
und
Standeck kaut jetzt schon an der elften Million rum

Suuuuper das


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nadann auch beiden ein Grats.


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Februar 2011)

Ganz großes Gratz an den Bumble und den anderen beiden


----------



## lordraphael (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und wir haben einen neuen Millionär
> RubixX ist in den Club aufgenommen worden
> 
> Ausserdem hat lordraphael1000 seine vierte Mio. voll gemacht




Vielen Dank


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke an dieser Stelle noch dem acer86
... Ich wusste, dass ich noch was vergessen hatte ...

Mit *1,646,979 *Punkten haben wir gestern einen neuen HIGH-SCORE realisiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Mit *1,646,979 *Punkten haben wir gestern einen neuen HIGH-SCORE realisiert


Was soll man das sagen aussert das ?


----------



## tom7 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, schon 80 Gratulation (nachträglich) noch an Bumblebee!!
Natürlich auch an die anderen beiden, meinen "Nachbar" Standeck und selbstverständlich sowieso uns allen
Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schon wieder ein Kandidat für "Klaps auf Schulter"

Perseus88 hat die sechste Million am Trockenen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Perseus88, weiter so.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## Perseus88 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön.


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch nen gz von mir, kommt zwar zz nicht soviel ppd aber aktiv bleib ich trotzdem


----------



## trucker1963 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und Schmicki hat die 3Mio. geschafft !


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Februar 2011)

Schmicki lebe hoch!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Und Schmicki hat die 3Mio. geschafft !


 
.. wofür er auch von mir ein  bekommt

Und shadowliner hat jetzt die zweite Million auf dem Konto


----------



## Schmicki (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Und Schmicki hat die 3Mio. geschafft !



Danke, danke, vielen Dank! Ohne euch hätte ich das nie geschafft! 

Aber nach dem Milestone ist vor dem Milestone.
Stillstand ist Rückschritt.
Es ist egal wieviel man faltet, Hauptsache man faltet.

 Moment einen hab ich noch:

*The show must go on!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gut gesprochen und ein Grats von mir.


----------



## p00nage (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Danke, danke, vielen Dank! Ohne euch hätte ich das nie geschafft!
> 
> Aber nach dem Milestone ist vor dem Milestone.
> Stillstand ist Rückschritt.
> ...



von mir auch noch nen gz


----------



## Mettsemmel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Danke, danke, vielen Dank! Ohne euch hätte ich das nie geschafft!
> 
> Aber nach dem Milestone ist vor dem Milestone.
> Stillstand ist Rückschritt.
> ...



Glückwunsch 
Erinnerst du dich noch an die Zeiten, in denen wir uns wilde Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen in den Stats geliefert haben?^^


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und shadowliner hat jetzt die zweite Million auf dem Konto


 Gratz


----------



## Schmicki (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Erinnerst du dich noch an die Zeiten, in denen wir uns wilde Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen in den Stats geliefert haben?^^



Semmel, daran kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. *schwelg* 
Aber auch wenn ich jetzt eine Runde Vorsprung habe, habe ich noch ein Auge auf dich. Du könntest ja in naher Zukunft mit einem neuen Boliden (Bulldozer) zum überholen ansetzen. Auch die lang erwartete Vitaminspritze (Client v7) für Radeons könnte dir in die Karten spielen.

Mettsemmel gib gas! 


Back on topic: Gratulation an shadowliner!


----------



## tom7 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an den Punkte-Millionär muckelpupp!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



tom7 schrieb:


> Gratulation an den Punkte-Millionär muckelpupp!


 
Auch von mir


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch! Man tut, was man kann. 'system MMXI: endeavor' steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung. Mal sehen, was sich dann Punktemäßig so tut...  
a presto


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz muckelpupp


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zwei Dinge zum Feiern

ernei hat seine zweite Million geschafft - grats und 

Dann aber habt ihr "Kohlenschaufler" es geschafft, *an zwei Tagen hintereinander* absolute Top-Werte hinzulegen (und beide Male am Top-Score zu kratzen)

Das ist einfach SPITZE... , nein, *IHR* seid Spitze


----------



## Henninges (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an ernei...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls ein Grats an ernei.


----------



## alexander@alexander (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Ihr mich am liebsten lynchen würdet:

Grats an mich Meine erste Bonus-Punkte-Wu (p6069) wurde mir Gutgeschrieben.

ABER vor allem: Grats an euch, Ihr seit ein gutes Team denn 

Gruss alexander


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats


----------



## Onimicha (13. Februar 2011)

Auf den neuen siebenfachen Millionär Master of Morare ein dreifaches, kräftiges Hurra, Hurra, Hurra !!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an Master of Morare! 

Ein grosses Grats an Julian Kruck für seine 2. Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Auf den neuen siebenfachen Millionär Master of Morare ein dreifaches, kräftiges Hurra, Hurra, Hurra !!!


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an Master of Morare!
> 
> Ein grosses Grats an Julian Kruck für seine 2. Million.


 
Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen - ausser einem


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an Master of Morare!
> 
> Ein grosses Grats an Julian Kruck für seine 2. Million.



Dankedanke  Ging schneller, als ich dachte ... so ganz ohne Faltserver .

Auch: Gratulation an den Rest .


----------



## p00nage (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch nen gz an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wen haben wir denn da?? - den *T0Mat0*
Geht der doch einfach hin und wirft noch ne achte Million in den Speicher ...

Ganz grosses GRATs , Bro 

Das wiederum konnte dann der *mattifolder* nicht auf sich sitzen lassen und darum hat er nun neun Millionen auf dem Konto... Grosses Schulterklopfen auch für dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an beide.


----------



## trucker1963 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes   an die mehrfachen Millionäre.


----------



## nfsgame (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an Cyrano68, der heute Nacht mit der letzten SR2-Big die 7Mio geknackt hat und schon fast die 7,25Mio inne hat .


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gratz an Cyrano68, der heute Nacht mit der letzten SR2-Big die 7Mio geknackt hat und schon fast die 7,25Mio inne hat .


 
*Das glaub ich jetzt nicht *

Natürlich - nachträglich - noch ein grosses GRATs von mir; und glaub mir, du warst in meinem letzten Post durchaus auch aufgezählt 
 k.A. wieso es nicht übernommen wurde


----------



## Onimicha (16. Februar 2011)

" I love You all "  - Grats to all "milestoners" !!
hatte schon ein bisschen allein gefeiert - schön , dass es aber hier in unserem Team nicht unbemerkt bleibt und jeder mitfeiert !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Gratz an Cyrano68.


----------



## acer86 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an Cyrano68


----------



## Onimicha (16. Februar 2011)

Schön wie hd0h durchs Feld pflügt !!


----------



## Onimicha (16. Februar 2011)

Und noch jemand geht steil:

          xXxatrush1987
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=70335&u=372588#372588


----------



## tom7 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an Cyrano68/Onimicha, beeindruckender 6-stelliger PPD Wert

und ebenso an T0Mat0 und mattifolder!

Gruß


----------



## Julian Kruck (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein grats an alle!



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an Master of Morare!
> 
> Ein grosses Grats an Julian Kruck für seine 2. Million.



oh, nochmal danke! habs voll verpennt  ^^


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> von mir auch ein grats an alle!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, nochmal danke! habs voll verpennt  ^^


du hast die 2.000.000 pt so schnell überfaltet, dass du es garnicht mit bekommen hast..


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder mal ein Name der mir so nichts sagt (Sorry..  )

Nichts desto trotz - ganz herzliche Gratulation an HaWePe zu seiner dritten Million

Und dann natürlich die 20 (*zwanzig*) Millionen von madgerrit39 
Du bist *HAMMMMA*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an beide.


----------



## Onimicha (17. Februar 2011)

20 Mio. von madgerrit39 sind ja gar kein Meilenstein mehr -  das ist n richtiger fetter Brocken.    - Respekt !!!


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Februar 2011)

Danke euch  

Hab es wieder mal nicht mitbekommen. Mach gerade Urlaub in Östereich.

Grats auch an die anderen mitfalter


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesmal gibt es einen neuen HIGH-SCORE zu vermelden
1,661,687 sind *S P I T Z E*


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Klasse Jungz...heeem ich hoffe mit meinen 75k was dazu beigetragen zu haben..bigadv FtW


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Diesmal gibt es einen neuen HIGH-SCORE zu vermelden
> 1,661,687 sind *S P I T Z E*


Ich will ja die Freude nicht schmällern, aber ne kritische Frage ist hier angebracht: Sind wirklich alle Punkte von gestern oder sind da noch ein paar von vorgestern drinn? 
Wir hatten schliesslich gestern das Problem mit den Punkteservern und das schön zu Tagesbeginn. 

So oder so


----------



## nfsgame (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Net schlecht . Ich glaub ich brauche wieder nen Falter .


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

mit dieser Woche haben wir zusammen alle 10,9 mio Punke erreicht. Neuer Rekord..bin ja nicht bescheiden, aber ich behaupte nächste Woche geht noch mehr..ich halte mich jedenfalls ran, bigadv ist ein segen für uns alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Donner und Doris  *1,765,986* sind ein beeindruckender neuer *HIGH-SCORE *

Ausserdem ein Grats an *Rauh_Thomas *zu seiner ersten Million
Auch wenn mir der Name nichts sagt,  für die vierte von *jahest*

@Rune


> ich halte mich jedenfalls ran, bigadv ist ein segen für uns alle!


Seh ich genau so - und werde heute wohl endlich den C i7-950 anwerfen können
Nächstes WE *hoff* kommt dann noch der SB2600K dazu - dann rockt die Hütte


----------



## Schmicki (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Donner und Doris  *1,765,986* sind ein beeindruckender neuer *HIGH-SCORE *



Gratulation an *UNS*! 

So, jetzt aber erstmal einen


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> So, jetzt aber erstmal einen


Bin schon beim dritten  - mein Kreislauf will irgendwie nicht richtig anlaufen heute


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

heute ist Sonntag, da muss nix anlaufen..


----------



## nfsgame (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle Meilensteingewinner .

@Bumble: Wie wäre es mit ner Wette? Beim letzten Teamtreffen hats doch mit den 200k geklappt .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An beide ein Grats  und


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Gratz an alle Meilensteingewinner .
> 
> @Bumble: Wie wäre es mit ner Wette? Beim letzten Teamtreffen hats doch mit den 200k geklappt .


 
Wird schon noch *zwinker*


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

also Steht die Wette? du schaffst es bis zum 5.3.11 die 300.000 ppd zu knacken`!?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute gibt es mal eine ganz besondere Würdigung...

Herzliche Gratulation zur siebten Million - lieber *PCGH_Team_Account* 

Und dann noch - zur Feier des Tages - ein Witz

 ... kommt ein Zyklop in ein 3D-Kino


----------



## acer86 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz Großes GRATS an A.Meier-PS3 für seine Vierte!!!!! Million, 

Weiter so


----------



## caine2011 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

allen ein großes gz

wer faltet eigentl. auf den teamaccount?

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Ein ganz Großes GRATS an A.Meier-PS3 für seine Vierte!!!!! Million,
> 
> Weiter so


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. 

Ein Grats an Cyrano68 für seine 8. Million.


----------



## Schmicki (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Ein ganz Großes GRATS an A.Meier-PS3 für seine Vierte!!!!! Million,



Auch von mir Gratulation zur vierten Million!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir!


----------



## Onimicha (25. Februar 2011)

Von mir auch


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Gratz an alle Meilensteingewinner .


 
jooobi an alles den größten Teil der Meilen sehen wir ja zum Treffen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ist es Zeit zum 

PS3-733 wird wohl bald den "Geldspeicher" ausbauen müssen - jetzt lagern da schon neun Millionen "Talerchen" 
Und ausserdem ist der Team - HIGH-SCORE jetzt auf* 1,802,361 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an PS3-733.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich glaub mein Schwein faltet , kranker High-Score O.O.

Und ein Gratz an PS3-733!


----------



## acer86 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an PS3-733 

Echt Wahnsinn der High-Score


----------



## acer86 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Beim nächsten Update müsste es soweit sein, Bumble hält sein versprechen und Knackt die 300000PPD pro Tag

Schon mal ein Grats in Voraus


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Update müsste es soweit sein, Bumble hält sein Versprechen und knackt die 300000PPD pro Tag


 
Uhhh, wenn du dich da bloss nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hast - die letzten Meter sind immer die härtesten *keuch*
Aber danke für dein grosses Vertrauen 

btw. *versprochen* habe ich das nie


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt hat acer86 doch recht behalten...

Aktuell 306,381 im 24hr average


----------



## T0M@0 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hoch lebe der Bumblebee


----------



## tom7 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aktuell 306,381 im 24hr average



 Echt krasser Wert, Gratulation auch von mir!!!


----------



## caine2011 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

großes gz an unseren absoluten topproducer 

was ist denn als nächste erweiterung geplant?
bzw. was modifizierst du demnächst?
wann gibts das update bei deinen falt-serverthread?

mfg caine2011

ps: vote 4 usergroup: "bumblebee fanboys" XD


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch echt krass, du Faltest am Tag mehr wie ich im Monat


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle Gratulanten

Der Wert von (aktuell) 313,446 PPD 24hr avg ist aber auch mit "Investitionen" verbunden
Habe vor 2 Wochen die entgültige Stromabrechnung (für 2. Hälfte 2010) bekommen; als ich nach der ersten Ohnmacht wieder zu mir gekommen bin hatte ich immer noch etwas Herzrasen 

Daher auch:


caine2011 schrieb:


> was ist denn als nächste erweiterung geplant?


Kauf von GTX(560 oder 550)Ti und *ERSATZ* der alten GraKa's; mindestens die 9800er und die 250er werden "rausfliegen"


caine2011 schrieb:


> bzw. was modifizierst du demnächst?


"Modifikation" wird sein, dass ich mich von den Rechnern mit dem Q6600 und dem Q6700 trennen werde
In beiden Fällen (GraKa's und CPU's) ist aus heutiger Sicht das P/L-Verhältnis unterirdisch schlecht


caine2011 schrieb:


> wann gibts das update bei deinen falt-serverthread?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es dieses WE ein Update geben wird


----------



## Onimicha (2. März 2011)

Mensch, jetzt klotz ich mit meinen 110.000 schon so richtig ran, aber das ist im Vergleich zu den 300.000 von BB ja fast "zurückhaltend" - Respekt !!
Über die Stromabrechnung konnte ich diesen Monat auch wenig schmunzeln  - aber welche Rechnung ist schon schön !?!


----------



## chris1995 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation auch von mir! Wenn du so weiter machst knakst du noch die 400k am Tag!
Weiter so!
MfG Chris


----------



## trucker1963 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an acer86 zur 3. Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an acer86 zur 3. Mio.


 
Auch von mir ein grosses GRATS 

Allerdings kann man nun auch dem Gratulanten gratulieren 

In diesem Sinne Glückwunsch an trucker1963 zur 3. Mio.


----------



## acer86 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Großes Grats an trucker1963 zu seiner Dritten Million

Danke an alle


----------



## T0M@0 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## P@inkiller (4. März 2011)

Grats!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an acer86 und trucker1963.


----------



## Julian Kruck (4. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein grats an die beiden.
bald hab ich auch meine 3mille... fehlen nur noch 717000^^ des is ja a katzensprung


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, es steht wieder Schulterklopfen auf dem Programm

Gratulation an xXxatrush1987 zu seiner 2. Million 

Ausserdem, mit 1,790,819 Punkten, gestern das zweithöchste Team-Resultat "ever"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an xXxatrush1987.


----------



## Lorin (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## acer86 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an xXxatrush1987


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke euch allen, zur feier des tages ist auch meine gtx570 explodiert nachdem ich einen accelero extreme plus montiert hatte.
spawas sind hochgegangen da die kleinnen kühler von arctic wohl etwas schwach auf der brust sind.

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gehört zwar nich hier hin aber: Mein Beileid xXxatrush1987.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gehört zwar nicht hier hin aber: Mein Beileid xXxatrush1987.


 
Stimmt schon - hat wenig mit "Würdigung" zu tun - aber trotzdem:
Auch von mir ein  von Herzen kommendes


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

großes gratz an ThoSch_0815 für seine 2te million!

mfg


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt schon - hat wenig mit "Würdigung" zu tun - aber trotzdem:
> Auch von mir ein  von Herzen kommendes


Dafür das: Ein Grats an ThoSch_0815


----------



## trucker1963 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein fettes  an die 2-fachen Mio.-näre .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Ein fettes  an die 2-fachen Mio.-näre .


 
Jupp - das selbe auch von mir


----------



## Thosch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

THX 4 Grats ! Na seit die 560er den Strom verbrät läuft das auch zig-x besser. Ein X6 solls noch werden dann is Schluss ... auf dem MB.
Respekt allen für die Leistung. Wenn man sich die Monatsleistungen ansieht dann sind wir bald beim Doppelten des Vorjahres.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun ein *HURRA* für hd0h - 3 Millionen ist er nun "schwer"


----------



## acer86 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Großes Grats an hd0h für seine 3 Million 

p.s. hast es mir ganz schön schwer gemacht vorbei zu kommen


----------



## T0M@0 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz Großes GRATZ auch von mir an alle neue mehrfachen Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein Grats von mir hd0h.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, jetzt ist wieder mal Knutowskie dran...

Ich gratuliere zu 5 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats an Knutowskie


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## nfsgame (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haben wir Bumblebee eigendlich schon zu seinen 90Mio gratuliert ?


----------



## magic 007 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Anscheinend nicht

BIG GRATZ an unseren "Meister"


----------



## T0M@0 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Haben wir Bumblebee eigendlich schon zu seinen 90Mio gratuliert ?


----------



## acer86 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh.. da hätten wir doch fast den groß Meister Bumble vergessen zu seiner 90st Million zu gratulieren, das geht bei dir aber auch wie´s Plätzchen Backen

Wir warten alle schon auf das Große 100 Millionen Jubiläum


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GROSSES GRATS Bumblebee.


----------



## Schmicki (11. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

MAXIMALE Gratulation an Bumble!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs - ihr seid aber auch das beste Team "wo gibt" - da ist das einfach (eine Freude)


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zeit zum ....

- gratulieren 
... Tranceangel2k hat die zweite Million geschafft 
... Cyrano68 - der mich fast ein wenig jagt - hat die *10.* vollgemacht 

- entgratulieren 
... vor dem Update waren wir noch 1 Stunde vom Rang 18 entfernt; nun sind es 3,3 Stunden


----------



## acer86 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zeit zum ....
> 
> - gratulieren
> ... Tranceangel2k hat die zweite Million geschafft
> ... Cyrano68 - der mich fast ein wenig jagt - hat die *10.* vollgemacht :bier



Auch von Mir ein Grats an beide


----------



## trucker1963 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes Grats


----------



## T0M@0 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an beide.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Tag fängt gut an > Wir haben Platz 18 zurück!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Hoch auf UNS!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf UNS!


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Tag fängt gut an > Wir haben Platz 18 zurück!


 
Ist das so?? - ich denke nicht .... 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

na die paar Punkte da reist du doch schon alleine Bumble!

€: ein wenig mehr Optimismus bitte!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> na die paar Punkte da reist du doch schon alleine Bumble!
> 
> €: ein wenig mehr Optimismus bitte!


 
... Auch der Bumble kann nicht alles alleine reissen - auch wenn es ihm manchmal so vorkommt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun haben wir es (grade so knapp) auf die *18* zurückgeschafft
Der Platz ist aber (noch) nicht sicher; xtremesystems.org liegt xtremeknapp hinter uns in Lauerstellung
Also, weiterfalten wie Hölle ....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also ein ständiges "Hin und Her". 

Als ich meinen Beitrag schrieb waren wir schliesslich auf 18 gelistet.


----------



## nfsgame (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Falter läuft wieder fürs Erste...


----------



## caine2011 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich hab ständig inet probs...

sonst würde auch vion mir mehr kommen

hoffentlich halten wir die 18

was ist eigentl. los dass unsere faltleistung in den letzten 2 tagen so weggebrochen ist?

mfg caine2011


edit: woher kommt der wert denn her auf eoc: 03.17, 6pm	  213	2

nur 2 units in der ganzen zeit?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> edit: woher kommt der wert denn her auf eoc: 03.17, 6pm 213 2
> 
> nur 2 units in der ganzen zeit?


So sieht ganz so aus als hätte die Jungs von Standfort ein kleines Problem mit den Punkteservern gehab > wir waren nicht die einzigen mit dem Punkteeinbruch. 

Übrigens: Die Frage gehört in die Rumpelkammer, hat schliesslich nichts mit einer Würdigung zu tun.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zeit zum ....
> 
> - gratulieren
> ... Tranceangel2k hat die zweite Million geschafft
> ... Cyrano68 - der mich fast ein wenig jagt - hat die *10.* vollgemacht


 
Danke, Danke. War pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag, die 2. Million.


----------



## caine2011 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratulation @Tranceangel2k


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wollte nur noch kurz anmerken, dass RuneDRS666 nun auch zu den Dreifach-Millionären gehört


----------



## Henninges (20. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats rune... (:


----------



## caine2011 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## T0M@0 (20. März 2011)

Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## magic 007 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja da denkt man nix Böses und dann macht doch der PCGHGS einfach seine zweite Million voll 

Herzliche Gratulation


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja da denkt man nix Böses und dann macht doch der PCGHGS einfach seine zweite Million voll
> 
> Herzliche Gratulation


 
Danke, danke!

Ich hab auch schon brav im Forum Werbung gemacht 



> PC: Firefox und zu Testwecken den IE9
> Notebook: Firefox und Iron (wenn Firefox probleme macht)
> F@H PC: Opera
> 
> ...


Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...hrome-co-nutzen-pcgh-leser-2.html#post2824447

edit2: danke  A.Meier-PS3


----------



## magic 007 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wer steckt eigentlich hinter diesem team-account?


----------



## nfsgame (23. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schau ins News-Archiv auf der Main (Alles wichtigen Infos zum Folding@Home PCGH-Team 70335)...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an PCGHGS.


----------



## Schmicki (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein neuer Doppel-Millionär, der ein beachtliches Tempo vorlegt:

Gratulation an *RubixX*


----------



## caine2011 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratulation an alle neuen doppelmillionäre


----------



## Thosch (24. März 2011)

@ alle Millionäre, ob alte oder neue, mehr davon.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Joo - der RubixX macht mächtig Dampf
Gut so; weiter so; Gratulation


----------



## acer86 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein großes Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an RubixX.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. März 2011)

Von mir auch gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an lordraphael1000 zu seiner 5.Million. 

Wird bei mir morgen oder übermorgen auch soweit sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an lordraphael1000 zu seiner 5.Million.
> 
> Wird bei mir morgen oder übermorgen auch soweit sein.


 
Na da schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal an


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichste Grüße und Grüße an Acer86 für seine vierte Mille..


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2011)

Meinen glückwunsch


----------



## lordraphael (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an lordraphael1000 zu seiner 5.Million.
> 
> Wird bei mir morgen oder übermorgen auch soweit sein.


 
Hehe  Vielen Dank auch wenn du mich in so ner Woche ungefähr eingeholt hast 

@Bumblebee: Dankeschön


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weiter gehts...

Chrissyx wurde zum Millionär befördert 

Und auch von mir noch ganz herzliche Gratulation an acer87


----------



## magic 007 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

herzliche glückwünsche an acer87 und Chrissyx auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an Chrissyx und ein noch Grösseres an acer86


----------



## T0M@0 (25. März 2011)

Man kommt hier ja garnicht aus dem gratulieren raus XD


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

taja Freunde einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an uns selbst für dieses klasse Team(gefühl)


----------



## acer86 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen ihr seid einfach ein klasse Team


----------



## Chrissyx (25. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schöön!  Damit gehöre ich auch endlich zum Club der Millionäre.^^
Für so ein tolles Team falte ich auch gerne die nächste Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weiter geht's

5 Millionen für A.Meier-PS3


----------



## magic 007 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

BIG gratz an A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Schmicki (27. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an A.Meier-PS3!

Um diesen Punktestand nur mit der PS3 hinzufalten, hättest du knapp 14 Jahre 24/7-Falten müssen!


----------



## T0M@0 (27. März 2011)

Gratulation!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an all die Millionäre!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle.


----------



## nfsgame (27. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## acer86 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an A.Meier für seine 5 Million


----------



## Onimicha (27. März 2011)

Gratulation allen neuen Millionären !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wer *Laufwunder* ist; auf alle Fälle ist er unser neuester Millionär 

Die *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* hat ihren Umsatz verdoppelt und meldet am sofort mehr als 2 Millionen 

Ein weiterer Kandidat aus der "kenn ich eigentlich nicht-Gruppe" ist *LJay_Marquez86* aber falten kann_er - schon 4 Mio. auf'm Konto 

Gratulation an alle - weiter so...


----------



## magic 007 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an die drei!


----------



## T0M@0 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

großes *GRATZ* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle drei.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich feiere mich selbst bin endlich top 40!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann mal auch GRATS für dich, Rune


----------



## ernei (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden, jeden Tag lese ich hier die Gratulationen.
Ich möchte mich diesen auch anschliessen, es ist ein Wahnsinn was das Team so an Punkten produziert.
Macht weiter so!!!!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich bei allen Leuten bedanken, die mit für die Falter des Monats gestimmt haben.
Ihr habt dafür gesorgt, dass meinem Faltserver wieder Leben durch ein, wie NFS eben mitteilte A450 von Cougar *freu*, eingehaucht wird.
Dafür ein dickes DANKESCHÖN .


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Scheee - Gratulation an den Master


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Dafür ein dickes DANKESCHÖN .


Gern geschen. 

Irgend jemand muss ja was gegen die fehlenden Punkte unternehmen.


----------



## Schmicki (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei allen Leuten bedanken, die mit für die Falter des Monats gestimmt haben.
> Ihr habt dafür gesorgt, dass meinem Faltserver wieder Leben durch ein, wie NFS eben mitteilte A450 von Cougar *freu*, eingehaucht wird.
> Dafür ein dickes DANKESCHÖN .



*Gratulation*. Vergiss nicht ein paar Bilder zu machen!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> *Gratulation*. Vergiss nicht ein paar Bilder zu machen!


 
Bilder vom wieder flottmachen bekommt ihr zuhauf .


----------



## ernei (29. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

auf das der Falter immer genug Power hat.
Die Macht sei mit Dir.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. März 2011)

Danke an die Newsletter Schreiber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Danke an die Newsletter Schreiber


Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da denkt man nichts böses und Tom@0 komplettiert so ganz locker nebenbei sein 9. Million. 
Grosses Grats.


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da denkt man nichts böses und Tom@0 komplettiert so ganz locker nebenbei sein 9. Million.
> Grosses Grats.


 
Da denkt man nichts Böses und A.Meier-PS3 gratuliert einfach dem Tom@0 

Auch vom mir grosses GRATS


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Un von mir auch Ein großes GRATS


----------



## magic 007 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dann schließe ich mich den gratz mal an


----------



## lordraphael (31. März 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls vielen dank war interessant zu lesen


----------



## Lorin (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wer *Laufwunder* ist; auf alle Fälle ist er unser neuester Millionär
> 
> Die *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* hat ihren Umsatz verdoppelt und meldet am sofort mehr als 2 Millionen
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Würdigung  Dass das ausgerechnet in meinem Urlaub soweit sein musste. Gar keine Zeit gehabt drauf anzustoßen... hehe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Muschkote, der macht's > 16. Millionen! Grosses Grats.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der Muschkote, der macht's > 16. Millionen! Grosses Grats.


 
Ja, und in einem Monat wird madgerrit39 den Tecci überholen ....

Und dann hat Mettsemmel noch was Tolles rausgefunden


Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Zweitbestes Monatsergebnis ever


 


47,820,181 Monatsproduktion März


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, und in einem Monat wird madgerrit39 den Tecci überholen ....
> 
> Und dann hat Mettsemmel noch was Tolles rausgefunden
> 
> ...



na dan auch ein Grats von mir an Muschkote


nicht schlecht die Monats Produktion, wen es so weiter laufen würde wäre das


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle 70335er


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen neuen Millionär: magic 007. Grats. 

Ich gratuliere meiner PS3 zu ihrer 3'000ster abgeschlossener WU.


----------



## acer86 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an magic 007 weiter so

eigen Lob st...... naaa ja wen dir schon keine dafür Gratuliert dan werd ich das jetzt mal machen Gratulation zur 3000st WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hab ich ja nicht mir (auch wen es sich vielleicht so anhört), sondern meine PS3 gewürdigt, die unermüdlich für uns gefaltet hat und das ohne Knurren und Murren. 

Ausserdem, wer sagt den dass man nur die Faltperson würdigen kann?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Obwohl es nun hier schon ein Thema ist/war - versprochen ist versprochen ...

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Trotzdem es nicht grad die effizienteste Falterei ist - oder gerade deswegen...

Ein *DANKE* an alle PS3ler für ihren Einsatz und ein ganz spezielles an A.Meier-PS3 für seine 3000ste WU
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Und wenn ich eh schon da bin 

Auch von mir ein GRATS an magic_007
Dann wäre da auch noch die zweite Million von damaze2 zu erwähnen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann, ein Grats an damaze2.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an: magic_007, damaze2 und die gute PS


----------



## magic 007 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an damze2 und danke an euch für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und wieder gibt es Einiges zu vermelden ...

picar81_4711 hat (s)einen Nachbrenner gezündet und ist nun im Club der Millionäre 



 **FANFARE** 

Und ausserdem ist der Team - HIGH-SCORE jetzt auf *1,808,243 * 



 **FANFARE**


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an picar81_4711.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## magic 007 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an dich picar81_4711


----------



## Onimicha (3. April 2011)

Grats an magic_007, damaze2 und Picar81_4711  !!!


----------



## Onimicha (3. April 2011)

Letzte Woche habe wird das erste mal die 11 Mio. geknackt - 
Keine Atempause - Geschichte wird gemacht - es geht voran 


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe wird das erste mal die 11 Mio. geknackt -
> Keine Atempause - Geschichte wird gemacht - es geht voran 


 
Glückwunsch


----------



## acer86 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe wird das erste mal die 11 Mio. geknackt -
> Keine Atempause - Geschichte wird gemacht - es geht voran 


 
Ein Große´s Grats zur 11ten Million 


Aber habt ihr das ergebniss gesehen von gestern 1800000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit: sorry Bumble ich hätte woll mal auf der Seite davor nachsehen sollen ob das schon Jemand bemerkt hat,  na ja Doppelt hält besser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@acer86: Da war der gute Bumblebee wieder einmal schneller > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...35/119786-eine-wuerdigung-53.html#post2858189


----------



## p00nage (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wir haben den Daily Highscore schon wieder geknackt, der

 Team - HIGH-SCORE ist jetzt auf 1,850,462 !!

Gz an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



p00nage schrieb:


> Team - HIGH-SCORE ist jetzt auf 1,850,462 !!


 
Ein klares   und 

Jungs - ihr seid


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## T0M@0 (7. April 2011)

Glückwunsch an uns alle


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


>


----------



## magic 007 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an uns!


----------



## Timmy99 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes GRATZ an Bumblebee, unser großer Meister hat die 100.000.000 geknackt 
Dieses Ereignis drüfte am 8.4.2011 um ~3:00 Uhr eingetreten sein.
Großes Lob von mir, und Respekt für die hohe Punktzahl. Irgendwann, in einigen Jahren, werde ich vielleicht auch mal am 100.000.000 Meilenstein kratzen dürfen 

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## ernei (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Bumblebee,

100 Millionen!!!!!! Hochachtung für diese Leistung! Mach weiter so .


----------



## acer86 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi Bumble

Ein Gratulation und volle Hochachtung für den Aufwand den du dir für´s Falten und für´s Team Ständig auf dich nimmst

*Bumblebee rockt!!!!*


----------



## The Master of MORARE (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Exakt .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumblebee rockt die Hütte.


----------



## Schmicki (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumblebee rockt die Hütte.



Aber *Max**IMAL ! 
*


----------



## magic 007 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

RIESIGE Glückwünsche an dich Bumblebee

Und viel Spaß bei deiner Ein-Mann-100-Millionen-Party


----------



## PCGHGS (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

100 Millionen Punkte  

und Bumblebee


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumblebee unser Herr und Meister 
Auch von meiner Seite GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## T0M@0 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an den PCGH Folding GuRu Bumblebee


----------



## Onimicha (8. April 2011)

Maximale Gratulation Bumblebee -
Ein echt geiler Meilenstein !!!


----------



## shorty71 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ne Gratulation!
Klasse Leistung.


----------



## p00nage (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir noch nen dickes GZ


----------



## dr_breen (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls!  
Wieso hab ich den Thread eigentlich noch nicht benutzt?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, Zeit mich bei euch allen zu bedanken

Nicht nur für die Gratulationen sondern auch für das Team
Um so einen Meilenstein zu schaffen muss man nämlich nicht bloss falten
Nein, man muss auch ein Umfeld (sprich Kumpels) haben die mittun

Also sind meine 100 Millionen auch ein wenig die euren 

Nochmals danke und auf die nächsten 100 Millionen


----------



## chris1995 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch!
Du Faltest die nächsten 100Millionen, und ich falte meine 1.Million!
Mfg Chris


----------



## caine2011 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

alles gute bumble wünsche dir viel glück für die nächsten 100mio

ps: gibts dann eine 200mio feier?XDDD

mfg caine2011


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun hat LaSamurai die zweite Million auch voll - GRATS und 

Und dann The_Ian - 3 Millionen jetzt auf dem Konto


----------



## magic 007 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückliche Wünsche an LaSamurai und The_Ian


----------



## shorty71 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch Glückwünsche!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an beide.


----------



## dr_breen (9. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls!
*aufpunktestandschiel*


----------



## chris1995 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere dirzu deiner ersten Million dr_breen!
Weiter so!
MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dirzu deiner ersten Million dr_breen!
> Weiter so!
> MfG Chris


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## caine2011 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

alles gute unserem neuen millionär, weiter so


----------



## Schmicki (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dirzu deiner ersten Million dr_breen!
> Weiter so!
> MfG Chris


 
Gratulation dr_breen! Die erste Million ist die Schwerste, danach läuft es wie von selbst!


----------



## Onimicha (10. April 2011)

Glückwünsche an die neuen Millionäre ! 
Endlich einmal ein echter Millionär zu sein - fühlt sich toll an, oder !?! 

Grats an The_Ian zu dritten Mio. !!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an dr_breen zur 1.Mio.


----------



## shorty71 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Ein Gratz an die neuen Millionäre. Ich arbeite auch an der ersten!


----------



## dr_breen (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Fehlt nur noch ein Speicher in dem man baden kann.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Danke! Fehlt nur noch ein Speicher in dem man baden kann.


 
Na da hab ich doch was für dich - so als Anregung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da hab ich doch was für dich - so als Anregung


Wieviele Speicher hast du den selber oder hast du "nur" einen der dafür mit 5Fr-Stücke gefüllt ist?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So langsam müssen wir mehr Sessel in den Millionärsclub stellen
Ich vermute, dass *Mastermaisi777* und *A2TheJK* sich doch auch hinsetzen möchten 
Gratulation an die beiden neuen Millionäre


----------



## T0M@0 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle, denen ich seit dem letzten Besuch hier noch nicht gratuliert habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann, ein Grats an Mastermaisi777 und A2TheJK.


----------



## dr_breen (11. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieviele Speicher hast du den selber oder hast du "nur" einen der dafür mit 5Fr-Stücke gefüllt ist?


 
Um die Millionen unter zubringen müsste man in halb Bern die Wohnungen räumen. 

Ein Hoch auf die neuen Millionäre!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neue Kandidat zum gratulieren: 

jk hat nun 3 Millionen vorzuweisen 
und der =ADG=Mike_GERMANY sogar 7 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was kann man das schon machen ausser Grats? Noch ein grösserers Grats an beide.


----------



## Julian Kruck (12. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke leute , werd aber jetz nen gang runterschalten. 8800GT ist raus gekommen und so aktiv werd ich jetz im vorfeld des abis auch nicht mehr sein können


----------



## caine2011 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute haben wir ein neues allzeithoch von

1,913,772

erreicht

leute weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*uns auf die Schulter klopf* xD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## nfsgame (14. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weia, ich hab gedacht ich guck nicht richtig... .


----------



## Onimicha (14. April 2011)

 Noch ein kleiner Schritt bis zu den 2 Mio. - man kann's schon "riechen"   


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der gute Timpen_Karl-Heinz machte gerade seine 3.Million komplett. Grats.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. April 2011)

Gratulation!!! B-)


----------



## nfsgame (16. April 2011)

Allen denen ich nochnicht Gratuliert habe ein Gratz^^.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> Heute haben wir ein neues allzeithoch von
> 
> 1,913,772
> 
> ...


 
70335 rulz the world!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Allen denen ich nochnicht Gratuliert habe ein Gratz^^.


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an - konnte ja wegen Abwesenheit nicht "direkt" jubilieren

Natürlich sind mir beim Anblick der 1,913,772 Punkte auch fast die Augen rausgefallen  definitiv

Weiter so


----------



## shorty71 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir schaffen die 2 Mio. auch noch.

shorty


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Millionäre die ihr nächste Million zusammen haben:

Ein grosses Grats an *PS3-733* für seine 10.Million. 

Ein zweites grosses Grats an *acer86* für seine 5.Million.


----------



## Eifelaner (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann mal dickes Grats


----------



## T0M@0 (17. April 2011)

Gratulation euch beiden


----------



## acer86 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes Grats an PS3-733

und danke an alle


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

5 mille feines Ding, das hast du dir hart erfaltet


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an die zwei


----------



## shorty71 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Klasse gemacht, ihr zwei.


----------



## Schmicki (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *Runè* zu seiner *4.* Million! 

Ich sehe dich schon im Rückspiegel, da muss ich wohl noch ne Schüppe drauflegen...


----------



## caine2011 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Hoch jagt das nächste

1,949,486

wieder ein Allzeithoch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris1995 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wir werden immer besser! Wenn das so weitergeht steht da bald 2,000,000!!
Und ich bin auch bald Millionär!
gratz an alle Mitfalter!
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, die 1,949,486sind ein echter 
Habt ihr ganz fein gemacht 

Und an den Runè natürlich ein maximales  zu seiner Leistung


----------



## s|n|s (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was soll denn 1,949,486 sein?


----------



## Malkolm (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die tätsächlich erfolgte Punktproduktion pro Tag 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gz an alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosser Grats an *Runè* 

Was soll man dazu sagen ausser


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da fehlt uns ja nur noch eine Big zu den 2.000.000 ...


----------



## shorty71 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die ist gerade in Arbeit !


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


 
Da bist du nicht der Einzige


----------



## Onimicha (18. April 2011)

Dann sind wir jetzt alle guter Hoffnung dank shorty71 ?!?  


----------



## shorty71 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na ja, vielleicht nicht auf einmal, aber Stück für Stück mit Eurer Hilfe.


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Dann sind wir jetzt alle guter Hoffnung dank shorty71 ?!?  


 
Du hast doch heute auch schon ne Big losgelassen und lässt in dem für heute gültigen Zeitraum auch noch eine los .


----------



## chris1995 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> wir werden immer besser! Wenn das so weitergeht steht da bald 2,000,000!!
> Und ich bin auch bald Millionär!
> gratz an alle Mitfalter!
> Chris


 

ich sollte Hellseher werden!
Da sind schon die 2,074,109
Meine Gpus und der i7 970 werkeln seit 12h
MfG Chris


----------



## nfsgame (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> ich sollte Hellseher werden!
> 9


 
Höchstens auf Tele5 oder AstroTV.

Das sind die Points* LAST 24H*, nicht die Punkte die wir an einem Tag (was Yesterday heißen würde und sinnvollerweise erst am Ende des Rechnungszeitraumes erfasst wird, siehe Graph) erfaltet haben.


----------



## Eifelaner (18. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wenn ich mir das hier nach ein paar tagen so angucke, hab ich wohl im winter für meinen neuen rechenschieber das budget zu schmal bemessen


----------



## Onimicha (18. April 2011)

Eifelaner schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mir das hier nach ein paar tagen so angucke, hab ich wohl im winter für meinen neuen rechenschieber das budget zu schmal bemessen



Mit n'er fünfstelligen PPD-Leistung biste doch gut dabei !?!  
Man kann die Performence mit der Zeit dann immer nochmal steigern  - erstmal vorsichtig rantasten und die Stromrechnung im Blick behalten, damit's keine Überraschung gibt ! 


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der gute Jason D. Runè (RuneDRS666) hat gerade seine 4.Million komplettiert > grosses Grats


----------



## caine2011 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

noch ein bisschen aufwärts gings die 2mio haben wir aber knapp verpasst

trotzdem 1,962,744  sind neuer rekord 



mfg caine2011


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats

ja im prinzip bin ich gut dabei, hab gestern abend noch etwas oc betrieben, die GPU macht das auch brav, aber die CPU nicht, trotz allen tests ist F@H heute nacht abgeschmiert, ich geb mal noch was strom drauf und dann gucken wa

stromverbrauch? mein 3 personen haushalt ist doch mit 6000kwh im jahr gut dabei, da ist nur ein rechner 24/7 ohne folding mit drin


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2011)

Grats Rune


----------



## Onimicha (19. April 2011)

Freunde, Falter, Landsleute,

die Wochenproduktion ist auf über 12 Mio. gestiegen :

Datum:    Punkte:          WUs:
04.10.11	12,233,713	9,427.          
04.03.11	11,942,006	9,297
03.27.11	11,167,059	9,868
03.20.11	10,918,010	10,140
03.13.11	10,749,324	9,866
03.06.11	10,732,803	9,718

Es geht voran - wir falten effektiver und die neuen Mitfalter tragen auch spürbar zu unsere Erfolgsstory bei.   

Team # 70335 rockt  !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Freunde, Falter, *Landsleute*,
> 
> die Wochenproduktion ist auf über 12 Mio. gestiegen :


 
Du bist Deutscher?? - dann geht mich das nichts an


----------



## Onimicha (19. April 2011)

das ist wohl eine Sache der Bildung wie's aussieht: 
"Freunde, Römer, Landsleute" ist der Beginn einer sehr aufrüttelnden Rede zu Cäsars Beerdigung.  
" Freunde, Falter, Landsleute " da handelt es sich um eine Ansprache von Personen und deren Verschiedenartigkeit wird durch deren Nennung bemerkt - es werden dabei nicht die angesprochen, die alle Typen in sich vereinen, sondern es ist eine Aufzählung bei der sich Angesprochene sich zugehörig fühlen können.
Dass man das Wort "Landsleute" nicht mehr vorurteilsfrei verwenden darf war mir leider nicht so geläufig.

Das ist nun das zweite mal das hier wohl bewusst etwas einfach mal "nicht-normal"     gelesen, sondern daran rumgedeutelt wird.  - aber ich lern daraus: vielen Dank !

Von Faschos und anderen Intoleranten möchte ich mich hier eindeutig distanzieren ! 

Schade dass man hier auf solche "Geisteskinder" trifft !


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumble hats sicher nicht so gemeint, er lässt ja öfter mal Sprüche .


----------



## T0M@0 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Onimicha: Ist alles nur spass hier, nicht gleich an die Decke gehen


----------



## Onimicha (19. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist alles nur spass hier, nicht gleich an die Decke gehen



Ha ha , wenn ich Dir so' "Nazi" - Stempel aufdrück' , fänd's Du das lustig ? 
Ich nich' !!! 



----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.... Und Bumble betritt den Raum ....

Er guckt streng in Richtung Onimicha, schüttelt den Kopf (aber nur ganz leicht) und beginnt zu reden:

Kumpel, auf die Idee, dass dich mein Joke in die "Nazi-Ecke" drängen könnte wäre ich in 1000 Jahren nicht gekommen
Für diese Vorstellungsgabe gebe ich dir eine 6 von 6 (das Beste - nur um weiteren Mis-Interpretationen vorzubeugen)

Der Gebrauch von  und  hätte dir eigentlich von Anfang an klar machen müssen, dass es nicht böse gemeint sein *konnte*
Für deine Wahrnehmungsgabe kann ich dir bloss eine 3 von 6 geben

Dann zu der Bemerkung:


> das ist wohl eine Sache der Bildung wie's aussieht:


Es ist *gerade* meine (universitäre) Bildung die mir dabei hilft an dieser Stelle keinen passenden Kommentar abzugeben
Einfach nur so viel: 1 von 6 - *setzen*

Für mich ist die Sache damit gegessen und ich würde mich gerne wieder dem Falten zuwenden
Ist das für dich auch ok??


----------



## Onimicha (19. April 2011)

@ Bumblebee : hatte ich geschrieben dass  "Du" mich in dieses Licht gesetzt hast ?  Also lies lieber selber nochmal, Herr Lehrer - wenn Du in Ruhe falten willst dann verkneif Dir doch Deine zurechtweisende Kommentare ! 

Es war der Eifelaner der das alles so toll braun gefärbt hat " heim ins Reich "

Ist echt n Knaller was man hier so von Euch geboten bekommt nur weil das Wort " Landsleute "  benutzt wurde ! 
Reisst doch mal alles schön aus dem Zusammenhang und macht n Fass auf !! 

vielen Dank für den "freundlichen, rücksichtsvollen" Umgang im Team !


----------



## magic 007 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey hey hey, 
ich glaub hier sollten sich die Gemüter erst einmal wieder beruhigen.
Es ist hier offensichtlich zu einer Fehlinterpretation deiner Aussage, Onimicha, gekommen. Diese wurde jetz aber wohl wieder beseitigt.
Und ich denke nicht dass dir hier ein unfreundlicher Umgang wiederfahren ist, du darfst aber auch nicht alle Aussagen 100% ernst nehmen, vorallem wenn sie mit Smilys beendet werden!


----------



## nfsgame (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da liegt das Problem in der PCGHX-App, sie zeigt keine Smilies an. Und so wie ich weiß geht Onimicha mit dieser on...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich stelle mal wieder fest wie harmoniesüchtig ich bin und wie sehr es mich berührt wenn eben diese abwessend ist

Ich verstehe deine Aufregung nicht, Onimicha, aber das ist auch egal weil das nicht der entscheidende Punkt ist
Viel entscheidender ist, dass dir bestimmt niemand auf die Zehen treten wollte - ich nicht und Eifelaner wohl auch nicht
Wenn dir nun was quer in den Hals kam tut mir das leid - war *ECHT* keine Absicht

Ich möchte es nun aber wirklich ruhen lassen und zum "default" zurückkehren....


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> Es war der Eifelaner der das alles so toll braun gefärbt hat " heim ins Reich "


 
Was hier auch nicht tolleriert wird. Daher wurde der Post von mir entfernt!
Damit sollte der Fall erledigt sein.  Lasst die Vergangenheit einfach ruhen. Egal ob´s nur zum Spaß gemeint ist, oder nicht.

Bumblebee hat sich in aller Form bei dir entschuldigt. Nun liegt es an dir, ob du die Entschuldigung an nimmst.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Onimicha (19. April 2011)

Ich mag ebenfalls keinen Unfrieden. Weder im Team, noch für mich - daher: Schwamm drüber, die Sache ist nun auch für mich vom Tisch  


----------



## Henninges (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*[offtopic]*was'n hier los...

kaum poste ich mal "drei tage" nix, flippen hier alle aus ?

tztztztztz,...

kommt mal alle wieder von dem "hohen ross" herunter, ist doch kein kindergarten hier...
*[/offtopic]*

grats an rune...und den rest !


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was hier auch nicht tolleriert wird. Daher wurde der Post von mir entfernt!
> Damit sollte der Fall erledigt sein.  Lasst die Vergangenheit einfach ruhen. Egal ob´s nur zum Spaß gemeint ist, oder nicht.
> 
> Bumblebee hat sich in aller Form bei dir entschuldigt. Nun liegt es an dir, ob du die Entschuldigung an nimmst.
> ...


 
Ich entschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form für diese Entgleisung von mir! Wird nicht wieder vorkommen und war auch in keinster weise böse gemeint!
Das dieser "Scherz" nach hinten los gehen könnte hab ich garnicht bedacht in dem moment als ich das getippt habe! Das tut mir wirklich leid!
In Zukunft werd ich erst Denken - dann Tippen!
Auch möchte ich mich noch kurz bedanken, dass man mich nicht direkt verbannt hat.

Gruß

Eifelaner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an shorty71 zu seiner 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an shorty71 zu seiner 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.


 
Jupp - viele viele mehr... Grats und


----------



## Eifelaner (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## magic 007 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

RIESIGE Glückwünsche!


----------



## T0M@0 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir


----------



## shorty71 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen,vielen Dank!
Sobald die Server-Version von Bulldozer draußen ist, leg ich mir eine zweite Dualsockel Maschine zu, dann gibts Falten für Erwachsene


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an shorty

ähm lol wo arbeitest du denn? so ein serversys ist sehr(sehrsehrsehrsehr!!!!!!)teuer
allein ecc-ram +prozessoren hui...dann noch sas platten und die mb´s sind auch happig

das ist echt was für erwachsene...als armer student hingegen...

mfg caine2011


----------



## Eifelaner (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wer hätte sowas nicht gern privat zum spielen

musst du dir als stundent am besten einen job suchen wo sowas steht


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ne da hatte mein arbeitgeber was gegen...

ich hab bald 3mio !!!!!


----------



## Onimicha (20. April 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Grats an shorty71 zu seiner 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen ! 

Die erste Million ist immer die schönste, denn sie wird immer die Spitze des Bergs darstellen 

Und gleich mit "fetter" Leistung dabei  - Respekt !!! 


----------



## shorty71 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs (und vielleicht Mädels), dieser Thread hat ja schon ne psychologische Wirkung - Das geht runter wie Öl!

Nochmals vielen Dank an "alle".

shorty

@ caine:

Das Falt-System war ein Schnäppchen, hat mich gerade mal 750€ gekostet.
Und SAS-Platten sind nicht verbaut, nur ne 60GB SSD (wg. Stromverbrauch).


----------



## chris1995 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wo gibts den sowas? (Haben will)
MfG Chris


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mal schauen obs heute was wird mit den 2Mio...


----------



## chris1995 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

mein gulfi läuft!
Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *sunotech* zur 1.Million


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *sunotech* zur 1.Million


 
Aber sicher doch - auch von mir ein GRATS

@ nfs Mit den 2 Millionen... erm... hüstel... *1,664,461*


----------



## Eifelaner (21. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch ein Grats von mir 

Genau nur 1,664,461 lass dich mal nicht so hängen Bumblebee


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja, fast ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der *Kapitan* sammelt munter Punkte > 40.Millionen!  Ein ganz grosse Grats.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke für die Glückwünsche...(konnte ich grade lesen, da ich die Woche weg war)

bei meiner fünften müssten wir eingentlich nen Fass auf machen


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jop, aber nicht das dann auch wieder so lustige Facebookeinträge bei rauskommen .


----------



## shorty71 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein "Gratz" an alle neuen Millionäre (Multi-Millionäre).


----------



## Eifelaner (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Guten Morgen udn auch ein Grats von mir, good job


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der *Kapitan* sammelt munter Punkte > 40.Millionen!  Ein ganz grosse Grats.


 
*PUSH UP*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle der "Nummer 2" noch ein kräftiges  übermitteln
"Irgendwann sitzen sie in meinem Stuhl - Commander"


----------



## Onimicha (22. April 2011)

Grats an den Kapitan !! 
Merry 40 Mio. Milestone 

Lass die Hardware weiter schwitzen, in 1,9 Jahren hab ich Dich sonst eingeholt - im Falle des Lottogewinns natürlich schon früher 


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2011)

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht vergessen - die 3. Million von caine2011


----------



## shorty71 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein "Gratz" an caine2011, weiter so!


----------



## caine2011 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen - die 3. Million von caine2011


Vergessen wir nicht > Ein grosses Grats.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vergessen wir nicht > Ein grosses Grats.


 
von mir auch ein  an caine2011


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## Henninges (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

caine...was für ein comeback...grats !


----------



## Eifelaner (22. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

graaats


----------



## Onimicha (22. April 2011)

Drei  gehn an caine2011 !


----------



## Onimicha (23. April 2011)

frisch geschlüpft :       2,085,137    letzte 24-Std.-Leistung    


----------



## nfsgame (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das sind immernoch die "Last 24h" nicht die im Graphen eingetragene Tagesproduktion .


----------



## Onimicha (23. April 2011)

Ich glaub die 2 Mio.-Grenze haben wir inzwischen geschafft - es liegt nur an den Schwankungen der Ergebniserfassung/-darstellung


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, nur was wir anstreben ist ein Eintrag bei EOC mit einer 24h-Average von über 2 Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die 2.Mio-Durchschnitt kommt schon noch, nur etwas Geduld.


----------



## Manicmanuel (23. April 2011)

Hey ich bin bei roundabout 8300 Punkten... Hab ja nur ein paar Firmenrechner mit dem standard Client "infiziert" und den Server mim SMP  

Aber auch wenn's nur n paar sind .... Ich tröpfel bei euch mit!


----------



## Manicmanuel (23. April 2011)

Und ich gab den Client mit meinem Passkey auf dem Stick an meinem Schlüsselbund  ich bin ein wandelnder Virus..... Ich infiziere heimlich....


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Hab ja nur ein paar Firmenrechner mit dem standard Client "infiziert" und den Server mim SMP
> 
> Aber auch wenn's nur n paar sind .... Ich tröpfel bei euch mit!


 
Wir sind für alle Punkte dankbar die du beisteuerst
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Firma davon weiss - sonst könnte es klein, bunt und hässlich werden


----------



## PMueller1 (23. April 2011)

.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kündigungsschreiben.


----------



## PMueller1 (23. April 2011)

.


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

meins war s/w


----------



## Manicmanuel (23. April 2011)

Ich hab meine immer in Hellblau verfasst... Auch die für meine ehem. Mitarbeiter.... Auf deren Wunsch natürlich.... Klar ist alles geklärt......


----------



## caine2011 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

btt: alles gute  	 A.Meier-PS3 	  zu 6001115 pkt. (laut f@h stats page)

weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (23. April 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> btt: alles gute A.Meier-PS3 zu 6001115 pkt. (laut f@h stats page)
> 
> weiter so


 
Hehe, sowas nennt man voauseilende Gratulation
Da für mich nun auch "Betty-bye-Boo-Time" ist und ich ins Heiabettchen gehe auch von mir schon mal (50 Minuten zu früh) ein GRATs zu 6 Millionen


----------



## shorty71 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Klasse gemacht, die 6 Mio. .


----------



## magic 007 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückwunsch dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen.


----------



## acer86 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Riesiges Grats an A.Meier-(ex)PS3


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

Glückwunsch A.Meier-PS3


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz zur 6.Mio


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

Soldat0815  ist Millionär geworden - Grats !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Onimicha schrieb:


> Soldat0815  ist Millionär geworden - Grats !


Ich glaube, du hast dich ein bis'chen in den Namen verheddert: Nich der gute Soldat0815 (Soldat0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats) ist Millionär geworden, sondern der Jever_Pilsener (Jever_Pilsener - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats).
Schaut mal ganz genau bei Jever_Pilsener hin > ihm fehlte vor der letzten WU 1Punkt (!) zur 1. Million! 


Ein Grats an *Jever_Pilsener* zur 1.Million, mögen noch sehr viele folgen.


----------



## p00nage (24. April 2011)

Gz


----------



## Onimicha (24. April 2011)

jauh,  Grats to Jever_Pilsner !! 

Soldat0815 macht in 4 Tagen schon seine zweite Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an Jever 
Dann noch an p00nage ein grosses  zu seiner dritten Million

Und noch was in eigener Sache - weil ich ja sooooo bescheiden bin 
Ich habe es endlich geschafft 400 KPPD im 24 h Average anzuhäufen


----------



## shorty71 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir an alle ein "Grats".


----------



## Eifelaner (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

oha, na dann an alle mann ein "Waidmanns Falt"


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Eifelaner schrieb:


> oha, na dann an alle Mann ein "Waidmanns Falt"


 
Faltermanns Dank


----------



## chris1995 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GLückwunsch auch von mir!
Bin auch bald Millionär!
MfG Chris


----------



## Schmicki (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Alter Falter! Hier purzeln ja die Milestones am laufenden Band! Gratulation!

Besondere Anerkennung an unseren Falter "First class", ich meine "First place". Der faltet ja, als ob der Teufel hinter ihm her wäre!


----------



## p00nage (25. April 2011)

Gz bumble  und thx all , "endlich" hat's jmd gesehen :-d


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats *p00nage*. 

Weiter so Bumblebee.


----------



## nfsgame (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle die einen neuen Meilenstein erreicht haben .


----------



## haha (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fetten Dank!!! Schraub mich auch weiter nach oben ( gerade 600000 MS) ... und richtig fetten Respekt an euch alle für eure großartigen und überragenden Faltleistungen!!!macht echt Laune in dem Team! in diesem Sinne: Keep on Foloding  .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



haha schrieb:


> Fetten Dank!!! Schraub mich auch weiter nach oben ( gerade 600000 MS) ... und richtig fetten Respekt an euch alle für eure großartigen und überragenden Faltleistungen!!!macht echt Laune in dem Team! in diesem Sinne: Keep on Foloding  .


 
So einen amüsanten Post hab ich lange nicht mehr hier gelesen  .

Keeping on folding too.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der *RubixX* schauffelt fleissig > seine 3.Million ist komplett. Grosses Grats.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da sag ich dem RubixX ein herzliches GRATS 

Aber ein  geht auch an chris1995 für seine erste Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats an chris1995 zur 1.Million, mögen sehr viele folgen.


----------



## Onimicha (26. April 2011)

Ein  auf chris1995 und drei  auf RubixX - heh, das macht Spaß !! "rülps" 


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch gz an beide


----------



## chris1995 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke!!
Und jetzt mit voller Kraft vorraus!
Chris


----------



## T0M@0 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch auch von mir an alle Meilenstein-Erreicher


----------



## Eifelaner (26. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Prost


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also ich weiss ja nicht ob das jemanden interessiert 

trotzdem... - mein Faltergebnis von gestern  *516,999* Punkte 

Leider aber trotzdem - irgendwie "*ent*-würdigend" - die Total-Leistung vom Team  *1,483,416* Punkte


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hast du Neue Hardware, oder hast du einfach ein paar Bigs auf einmal fertiggemacht?
Riesige Leistung mach weiter so!
MfG Chris


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

he das interessiert wohl jemand habe es in der ruka schon würdigend hervorgehoben


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Hast du Neue Hardware, oder hast du einfach ein paar Bigs auf einmal fertiggemacht?


 
3 BIG's sind an einem Tag fertig geworden



caine2011 schrieb:


> he das interessiert wohl jemand habe es in der ruka schon würdigend hervorgehoben


 
Nett von dir, danke - ich meinte allerdings die Tatsache, dass *obwohl* ich mit aller Kraft ranklotze das ziemlich verpufft


----------



## haha (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Joa nachdem letze Woche das Team glaube ich Spitzenwert erreicht hat bricht es doch gerade ganz schön ein. Bei mir persönlich hat der PC ganz schön abgespackt aber ich denke nicht dass das was ausmacht  naja werd heute meine GTX 285 verkaufen und mir noch ne zweite GTX 580 holen. Leider net mehr rechtzeitig zu "Tanz der Moleküle" aber bringt hoffe trotzdem was


----------



## caine2011 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen dank an nfsgame für das stetige verfassen von news für die mainpage!


----------



## Henninges (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

stimmt, das gehört auch mal "gewürdigt"...


----------



## magic 007 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle denen ich noch nicht gratuliert habe und herzlichen dank an nfsgame


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> vielen dank an nfsgame für das stetige verfassen von news für die mainpage!



Da hast du sowas von recht - auch von mir ein herzliches DANKE SCHÖN an nfs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> vielen dank an nfsgame für das stetige verfassen von news für die mainpage!


 Genau. 

Bumblebee weiter so!


----------



## chris1995 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hab 1000wus! Schulterklopf 
Bumblebee weiter so!! Du bist echt
MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1000wus! Schulterklopf



Doppelschulterklopf


----------



## acer86 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Riesiges Grats an alle die ich in letzter Zeit vergessen habe


----------



## nfsgame (27. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Ein Riesiges Grats an alle die ich in letzter Zeit vergessen habe


 
Von mir das selbe .


----------



## Onimicha (28. April 2011)

Grats an  The Master of MORARE  zur 8. Mio. 


----------



## magic 007 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückpunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Glühstrumpf* - so heisst das


----------



## caine2011 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückwunsch an soldat0815 zur 2 mio

Soldat0815 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

mfg caine2011


----------



## Henninges (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

es purzeln die milestones, es lugt der mai, was ist das nur für eine grandiose falterei...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *The Master of MORARE* und *Soldat0815* zur ihren neuen Milestones.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Thx an alle es wird nicht die letzte sein


----------



## T0M@0 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Glühstrumpf* - so heisst das


----------



## haha (28. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

700000 wären geschaftt


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dies ist so eine Art "Halbzeitwürdigung" des ersten "Maitanz-Tages"

Wenn ihr die zweite Hälfte so weiterfaltet werden wir zwar die 2 Millionen nicht knacken aber sehr nahe rankommen (1'956'432 Punkte)
Wenn wir auch nur "a Weng" mehr ranschaufeln; von mir müssten zum Bleistift noch 2 *BIG*'s aufschlagen  - dann packen wir es bereits am ersten Tag der Aktion

Cross your fingers and fold on


----------



## chris1995 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dan Lob an uns alle!!
Weiter so!!!
MfG Chris


----------



## Henninges (29. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich bin hier am limit...mehr geht nicht...mein zimmerchen ist jetzt noch bei gut 28°c...ganz kuschelig, ja, aber wenn ich aus dem raum gehe bekomme ich ne gänsehaut...LOL


----------



## nfsgame (29. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das Gehäuse kann man nicht anfassen wo Kühlkonstruktion der Graka die Luft hinpustet (nach hinten ).


----------



## p00nage (29. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dies ist so eine Art "Halbzeitwürdigung" des ersten "Maitanz-Tages"
> 
> Wenn ihr die zweite Hälfte so weiterfaltet werden wir zwar die 2 Millionen nicht knacken aber sehr nahe rankommen (1'956'432 Punkte)
> Wenn wir auch nur "a Weng" mehr ranschaufeln; von mir müssten zum Bleistift noch 2 *BIG*'s aufschlagen  - dann packen wir es bereits am ersten Tag der Aktion
> ...



Bei mir sollte gerade eine Big fertig geworden sein  also ca 75k punkte von mir  (weil rechner 3h down war und net gemerkt)


----------



## Malkolm (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das sieht gut aus! Noch 2 Updates stehen an und wir benötigen nurnoch gut 320.000 Punkte um die magischen 2 Millionen zu knacken


----------



## shorty71 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yes, hab mich in die Top 100 gefaltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 JUBEL 


*YESSSSSSSSS*

2,193,530 Punkte - elefantös riesenhafte Leistung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf uns!


----------



## chris1995 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf uns, und ich bin unter den top 20 producern im team
mfg chris


----------



## caine2011 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

epische ergebnisse!!!

weiter so

gz an shorty und vor allem


----------



## Manicmanuel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   ... und ich bin mit rund 60.000 Punkten unter den Top 1000 im Team. 

Edit:

Mein "kleiner" schwitzt ganz schön ....  alle Lüfter auf Anschlag hat er noch immer rund 70°C und die Graka macht nen "Sound" ...so kenn ich die garnet.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Mein "kleiner" schwitzt ganz schön .... alle Lüfter auf Anschlag hat er noch immer rund 70°C und die Graka macht nen "Sound" ...so kenn ich die garnet.



Was wieder einmal beweist... "von nix kommt nix" 

Oder aber...
Hier ist ziemlich ruhig - ich höre die Vogel (und nicht die GraKa's) pfeifen; aber der (WaKü-)Aufwand ist schon enorm und die Lautesten stehen im kühlen Keller


----------



## T0M@0 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die 70335er!!!


----------



## acer86 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Gratz , gleich am ersten tag die 2Mille grenze geknackt 

Keller Rechentechnik ist was Feine´s


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> JUBEL
> 
> 
> *YESSSSSSSSS*
> ...




Ich bin mir sicher, wenn wir auf einen ganz bestimmten Tag zielen würden und auch viele die "Falterhalde" einsetzten würden, würden wir auch die 3Mio ohne grosse Probleme knacken.


----------



## Schmicki (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an UNS! 

Aber jetzt nicht schwächeln! Heute muss auch ein gigantomanisches Ergebnis rauskommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nicht schwächeln! Heute muss auch ein gigantomanisches Ergebnis rauskommen!



Nicht, dass ich mich dagegen wehren würde .... 
Ich weiss nun aber nicht wie viele Punkte da "von der Halde" kamen
Von meiner Seite ist heute keine/maximal eine *BIG* zu erwarten
Sofern also nicht einige Freunde heute "rüberschieben" können wird es eng
Die erste Portion war mit 193,359 Punkten noch nicht so "über" - schauen wir mal was bei 6am dann stehen wird


----------



## nfsgame (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## p00nage (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch nen GZ ans Team, von mir ist heute aber auch nicht viel zu erwarten. Des mit dem zielen auf einen Tag ist mit Big Wu´s schwer.


----------



## shorty71 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, habe gerade auf unserer Teamseite vorbei geschaut. Da ist mir aber die Schublade runter gefallen.


----------



## Henninges (30. April 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich bin begeistert !


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Absolut überirdisch

*2,313,016 Punkte*

Ihr seid einfach Spitze


----------



## Schmicki (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt können wir uns wirklich gratulieren. Diese spektogale Punkteausbeute ist der Hammer!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was wir vor lauter Jubel nicht vergessen sollten....

Tahooma hat seine erste Million voll gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Ein Grats an Tahooma zur 1.Mio, mögen viele folgen.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch Tahooma und dem ganzen Team


----------



## Tahooma (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, danke euch 

hab allerding in den letzten Tagen den Clienten um Stunden länger laufen lassen dafür.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Tahooma schrieb:


> hab allerding in den letzten Tagen den Clienten um Stunden länger laufen lassen dafür.


 

Einmal mehr... von nix kommt nix


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es geht wieder rund: 

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *T0mat0* zur 10.Million. 

Ein Grats an *Tahooma* und *Joterich *zu ihren ersten Million, mögen viele folgen. 

Ein weiteres Grats an *Klefreak_gletscherfloh* zur 3.Million.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an *T0mat0* zur 10.Million.


 
Noch nicht ganz  aber schonmal Danke xD

Glückwunsch auch an Tahooma, Joterich und Klefreak_gletscherfloh


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz  aber schonmal Danke xD
> 
> Glückwunsch auch an Tahooma, Joterich und Klefreak_gletscherfloh


Wahrscheinlich hattest du sie schon komplett als ich dir gratulierte. 

Ups, hab doch glatt übersehen das wir Tahooma schon vor paar Tagen gratuliert haben (), aber wie sagt man so schön: Doppelt hält besser.


----------



## p00nage (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch nen GZ  weiter so


----------



## Henninges (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

graaaaaatz !


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saubere Sache - ein  an alle "Ranklotzer"

Und dann wäre da noch der Henninges zu erwähnen..
Sein Speicher muss nun 5 Millionen fassen - wird wohl bald anbauen müssen 
Grosses Grats, Bro


----------



## Henninges (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...Und dann wäre da noch der Henninges zu erwähnen...


 
danke bro!


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein grosses Grats von mir Henninges.


----------



## acer86 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mit ebenfalls


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir auch


----------



## shorty71 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allen Millionären ein "Grats"!


----------



## The Master of MORARE (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmals bei unseren Sponsoren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für das mir als Falter des Monats gesponsorte Netzteil und die 9800GX2 für den Faltserver bedanken.
Dankesehr COUGAR und ASUS!


----------



## magic 007 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an all die, die seit meinem letzten Besuch einen neuen Meilenstein erklommen haben!




The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmals bei unseren Sponsoren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Echt TOP dass ihr uns derartig unterstützt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schliess mich an und grosses Lob.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich möchte auch mal danke sagen, an all jene, die sich hier immer engagieren, seit ewigen Zeiten dabei sind und natürlich auch an all jene, die noch lange bei uns bleiben!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da schlug doch mein Radar wieder mal Alarm und meldete:

"2 Millionen für Malte_Schmidt_PC"
Da sag ich doch, GRATS und


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Selbstverständlich auch ein Grats von mir an Malte_Schmidt_PC.


----------



## caine2011 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz an malte schmidt oder toxy wie er früher mal hieß


----------



## Henninges (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

graaats toxy !


----------



## shorty71 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir!


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Malte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also wenn shorty71 so weiterfaltet (aktuell 2 Millionen) dann werde ich ihm seinen Namen entziehen müssen

Allerdings darf er dann selber aussuchen ob er

- notsoshorty71
- longy71
- heavyshorty71

heissen will 

Erstmal GRATs und  zum milestone


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats shorty71, weiter so.


----------



## caine2011 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

shorty ist absolut p***o was seine ppd angeht der überholt mich glatt in 1,5monaten...oder auch nciht wenn ich noch zulege

auf jeden fall herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## shorty71 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs, ihr seit zu gut zu mir !

Vielen Dank!


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat *Ichse* auch schon über 3 Millionen - Gratulation
Darüber ist er wohl so erschrocken, dass er gleich zu falten aufgehört hat 

Und dann *Knutowskie*; ein kleines Schrittchen nur - und schon ist er über 6 Millionen "schwer"


----------



## shorty71 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Klasse gemacht, Ichse u. Knutowskie!
Weiter so


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Mai 2011)

100.000 nicht die Welt aber ein kleiner Beitrag zu einem großen Ganzen.


----------



## Schmicki (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation zu deinen ersten 100000 Punkten! Aber das ist ja nur der Anfang! Und jeder Beitrag wird gerne angenommen, ob groß oder klein!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle drei.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> 100.000 nicht die Welt aber ein kleiner Beitrag zu einem großen Ganzen.



Ein GRATs an dich...
... und an alle Anderen "vor-Millionen-Falter"
Wie Schmicki schon richtig angemerkt hat - wir nehmen alle Beiträge gerne an
Allerdings, wenn ich jeden von euch auch noch im Auge behalten müsste dann wäre das ein Full-Time-Job
Darum hatte ich beschlossen erst ab der ersten Million "öffentlich" zu würdigen

Also nicht Geringschätzung sondern lediglich Selbstschutz


----------



## xX jens Xx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Acer86 hat seine 6Millionen voll gemacht!! 
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 6.Million.
Ein zweites grosses *Grats an ThoSch_0815* zur 3.Million.


----------



## shorty71 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes Grats an beide Multi-Millionäre.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz!


----------



## acer86 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Gratz an *ThoSch_0815

*und danke an alle


----------



## Thosch (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dank und Gratz @all zurück.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

(Spätes) Grats auch von mir


----------



## Malkolm (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gestern zum ersten Mal regulär (ohne geplante Aktion) die 2Millionen Marke geknackt!
Gz an alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern zum ersten Mal regulär (ohne geplante Aktion) die 2Millionen Marke geknackt!
> Gz an alle!



Stimmt...
War mir aber keine Meldung wert - ich bin wohl durch "meine Jungs" viel zu verwöhnt 

Grats uns allen - das haben wir fein gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## shorty71 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein definitives


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *hd0h* zur 5.Million.


----------



## Forseti (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Multimillionäre am laufenden Band


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Forseti schrieb:


> Multimillionäre am laufenden Band


 
Ja, es nimmt kein Ende 

Grats an *hd0h* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *DesGrauens* zur 5.Million. 

Ein zweites grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - da schliesse ich mich an


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir


----------



## haha (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen lieben Dank!!!  ... ich werde dann spätestens am Montag wenn mein neues NT aka Corsair AX1200 da ist richtig durchstarten zur 2ten Million  und natürlich fette Grats an *DesGrauens*!

Faltmanns Heil!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun *mattifolder*; *BIG* Grats zu den 10 Millionen


----------



## haha (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawoll mega dicke Grats auch von mir an *mattifolder. *10Mille einfach nur beindruckend!!!


----------



## caine2011 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an alle die ich seit tagen schon ignoriert habe...bitter im rl und foldserverstress


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und nun *mattifolder*; *BIG* Grats zu den 10 Millionen


Dem schliesse ich mich an, weiter so.


----------



## shorty71 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch meinen Glückwunsch.


----------



## acer86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Großes Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen.



Absolut - auch von mir ein 

Und dann *Schmicki* - erste *BIG* durchgefaltet und gleich noch die 5 Millionen voll gemacht - das gibt ein grosses


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und dann *Schmicki* - erste *BIG* durchgefaltet und gleich noch die 5 Millionen voll gemacht - das gibt ein grosses


Auch von mir ein grosses Grats.


----------



## shorty71 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ Schmicki:

Klasse gemacht, ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Schmicki (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank! 5 Milliönchen sind schon ein Grund zu feiern! Mein Faltzwerg wird dafür sorgen, dass es nicht die letzte Million bleiben wird. Mein Bruder und ein guter Freund dürfen aber nicht vergessen werden. Denen habe ich (nicht ganz selbstlos) Grafikkarten spendiert, die auch einen erheblichen Anteil zu den 5 Millionen beigesteuert haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur 3.Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur 3.Million.



Genau wie du sagst


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch


----------



## acer86 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats an *PCGHGS

*Und ein Dickes Grats an A.Meier zu seinem 20ten Team Rang


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Und ein Dickes Grats an A.Meier zu seinem 20ten Team Rang


Danke.  Schauen wir mal wie lange noch so wie ihr hinter mir her seit.


----------



## acer86 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke.  Schauen wir mal wie lange noch so wie ihr hinter mir her seit.



Na ja in 4Wochen kommt schon Bulldozer, wen du dir dan schon ein zulegst werde ich es nicht mehr schaffen dich zu überholen


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und nun wieder b.t.T. 

Also *GROSSES* Grats an den Meier - unaufhaltsam drängt er an die Spitze


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch nen gz an allen die in letzter Zeit nen milestone erreicht haben.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an unsere F@H-Mod's


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  

Mein nächstes Ziel: Platz 50 im Team Rank  

Mein persönlicher Rekord: *670.556* *Punkte* in einem Monat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch unseren *p00nage* vergessen wir nicht, Grats zur 4.Million.


----------



## p00nage (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, bei mir sollte es aber jetzt schneller gehen solang der pc net wieder größere Probs macht ^^ Beile erste ma über 1mio/monat an, könnten sogar so 1,3Mio oder so werden.


----------



## acer86 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein dickes Grats an p00nage zur 4Mille


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> auch von mir ein dickes Grats an p00nage zur 4Mille


 /sign


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch unseren *p00nage* vergessen wir nicht, Grats zur 4.Million.



Dem schliesse ich mich an



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an unsere F@H-Mod's



Danke schön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an unsere F@H-Mod's


Grats euch beiden.


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an p00nage


----------



## p00nage (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke noch allen, werd natürlich weiter hin versuchen mein bestes zu geben und natürlich auch Glückwunsch an unsere F@H-Mod's


----------



## Z28LET (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch wenn es schon fast nix mehr besonderes ist, gestern die 2,3 Mil, 
Grats ans ganze Team!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schon fast nix mehr besonderes ist, gestern die 2,3 Mil,
> Grats ans ganze Team!



Doch, doch - es ist nach wie vor eine *GANZ* tolle Sache - also ein kräftiges  an uns alle für die *2,320,097 PPD*
Ist btw. auch (knapp) ein neuer Rekord


----------



## Z28LET (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hast ja auch selbst über 500.000 Punkte beisgesteuert! 
Nice


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## shorty71 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allen ein "Grats", die ich in letzter Zeit vergessen hab.

Achso:


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

[OMG][/OMG]


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt lasst es aber gut sein - ja??

Btw. 

Hilfe, ich habe mich angesteckt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Hamsteln* zur 3.Million. 

@Bumbelbee:  ist doch das beste Smiley für das was unser Team leistet oder etwa nicht.  Ich für meinen Teil werd es munter weiter verwenden.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, so - da ist also einer am Punkte *Hamsteln* (sorry, der musste sein)

Grats - weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## nfsgame (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *renn*

Achso, und eine Sammelgratullation an alle neuen Meilensteinerreicher.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Milestone von Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH, Grats zur 3.Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir


----------



## chris1995 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein gratz an alle Meilensteinerreicher auch von mir!
MfG Chris


----------



## shorty71 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Millionärs - Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BOOOOMMMM* - und plötzlich waren es 82,762 Punkte mehr auf dem Konto von *xXxatrush1987*

Damit katapultiert er sich in die Hallen der 3er-Millionäre 

Und weil es so schön war noch ein GRATs an Bumblebee zu seinem neuen Rekord von *546,827 *Punkten....
 ooops - das bin ich ja selber


----------



## Z28LET (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir an euch beide --> Gratulation!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

fettes gz an bumble für seinen neuen rekord!

und auch allen anderen herzlichen glückwunsch zu ihren milestones udn frohes falten

mfg


----------



## acer86 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls ein Riesiges GZ an Bumble  546000 Punkte


----------



## shorty71 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ Bumblebee

Ganz großes Kino, das du da erfaltest.


----------



## Lorin (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Auf zur 4ten Million!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats *xXxatrush1987 *zur 3.Million. 

Grosses Grats an *Bumblebee* zum persönlichem Rekord, versetz uns weiter in Staunen!


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Und ein fettes gz an Bumblebee und die anderen Neu- oder "Erweiterungs-"millionäre möchte ich natürlich auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## caine2011 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an die neuen meilenstein erreicher

und @bumble: wir meinen das nicht böse wenn wir dich vergessen wenn du wieder etwas neues außergewöhnliches erreicht hast, wir sind es aber von dir halt schon gewohnt, deshalb schlage ich einen neuen smiley vor: :bumblebeerockt:


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> und @bumble: wir meinen das nicht böse wenn wir dich vergessen wenn du wieder etwas neues außergewöhnliches erreicht hast, wir sind es aber von dir halt schon gewohnt, deshalb schlage ich einen neuen smiley vor: :bumblebeerockt:


 
Da mach dir bloss keine Gedanken deswegen
Ich vermisse nun in dieser Hinsicht absolut gar nichts

Von mir etwas Neues zu vermelden ist eh schwierig geworden..
Beispiel: *Next Milestone: 200,000,000 Points in 6.5 Monaten*

Ich habe diesen Thread ja aber auch nicht aufgemacht damit man mir huldigt sondern damit den Falterfreunden auch jemand mal ganz dezidiert *DANKE* sagt

Was nun den Smiley anbelangt - der müsste dann, wenn schon, eher heissen :bumblebeeshardwarerockt:


----------



## caine2011 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

es gehört auch jemand dazu der sich die hinstellt und die kosten auf sich nimmt, und nciht zu vergessen: der glaube das dadurch etwas gutes passiert

aber das tun alle die hier mitmachen deshalb:


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> es gehört auch jemand dazu der sich die hinstellt und die kosten auf sich nimmt, und nicht zu vergessen: der glaube das dadurch etwas Gutes passiert
> 
> aber das tun alle die hier mitmachen deshalb:


 
Absolut meine Rede -


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wäre schon dafür auch den Bumble für jede neue Millionen zu Gratulieren ist ja nur ca. alle 2,5Tage

PS. Glückwunsch an alle denen ich noch nicht gratulliert habe und in Zukunft nicht gratullieren werde


----------



## Manicmanuel (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hihi, ja das ist schon eine beachtliche Faltleistung...... ich freu mich immer wenn ne Null mehr dran ist..... das dauert bei Bumblebee wohl aber noch eine ganze Weile.

so etwa 5,5 Jahre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bumblebee: Gefallen sie dir?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Gefallen sie dir?


 
 sieht gut aus  - danke für die Mühe


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein tolles Resultat vom Team *2,291,793 Punkte* haben wir gestern zusammengetragen 

Mit *ShiftOnYou* weilt nun auch ein weiterer Millionär unter uns


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Ein Grats an *ShiftOnYou*, mögen viele folgen.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

allen grats

und @a-meier: siehe im meine falter thread

 to you


----------



## The Master of MORARE (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, so einen hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal gepostet .

Aber: Wir rocken alle^^!


----------



## acer86 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Großes Grats an A.Meier für sein 7te Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *shorty71* zur 3.Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Glückwünsche und auch die die noch kommen. 

@The Master of MORARE: Siehe Ruka


----------



## shorty71 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ A.Meier, Grats zur 7ten Million.
   Und vielen Dank!


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an shorty und a.meier


----------



## Schmicki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zu der verflixten *7* gratuliere ich *A.Meier-PS3* natürlich auch ganz herzlich! 

Weitere Glückwünsche an *shorty71*!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach nein aber auch - der Meier hat schon 7 Millionen - was für eine Freude 

Grats auch von mir und auf zur nächsten - sind ja bloss gut 4 Wochen


----------



## Henninges (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats auch von mir an alle neuen milestone inhaber...die sache mit dem "xyz rockt smiler" ist aber auch eine verdammt gute idee !


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an Onimicha/Cyrano68 für seine 18te Million! 

Und natürlich auch an alle anderen!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gratulation an Onimicha/Cyrano68 für seine 18te Million!



Jupp - dem schliesse ich mich an - auch wenn es "ausserhalb der Reihe" ist und er eigentlich erst wieder in 2 Wochen "offizielle Streicheleinheiten" bekommt (20 Millionen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Onimicha/Cyrano68* zur 18.Million.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an die oni

und danka auch an a.meier dass er sich die mühe mit den smileys macht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Luxtux* zur 2. Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuXTuX (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dängööö .... *undweiterfaltschwitzkeuch*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *Luxtux* zur 2. Million.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, auch von mir dazu ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *The_Master_of_MORARE* zur 9. Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

OHA, Gratulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an *The_Master_of_MORARE* zur 9. Million.


 
Aber sicher doch


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
Ich habs total verpennt. Hatte mich so drauf gefreut und wollte reinfeiern. Aber auch gut!
DANKE Leutz  .


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein ganz grosses Grats an *The_Master_of_MORARE* zur 9. Million.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
ABER WIE! Gratulation!


----------



## acer86 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an den MASTER


----------



## Henninges (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats morare !


----------



## The Master of MORARE (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yapyap! Danke Euch. Nun reichts aber langsam^^.


----------



## shorty71 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja, einer geht noch: Grats an Morare und alle andern "Milestoner".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der *caine2011* gibt Gas > Grosses Grats zur 4. Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz caine2011


----------



## acer86 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich auch ich auch 

Gratulation @ caine2011


----------



## shorty71 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weiter so, caine2011!


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir gz, wenn du so weiter machst hast mich bald wieder... Pc ist wegen Linux immer noch down


----------



## caine2011 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke,danke an alle

@poonage: können ja nen faltwettbewerb untereinander machen   (aber erst wenn die gtx560 wieder da ist )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *stefan667* zur 2. Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein ganz großes Grats an "stefan667".


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, auch von mir ein grosses Grats an stefan667


----------



## caine2011 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückwunsch zur 2ten million


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Stefan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *M8ix *zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, der *M8ix *hat sich mit einer  *BIG * gleich mal in den Millionärsclub katapuitiert  dafür


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

großartig, weiter so M8ix


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und dann kam *hd0h*; einmal PLATSCH mit der ganz grossen Kelle (2 x *BIG*) und die sechste Million in der Tasche


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch hier meinen herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats an *hd0h* zur 6.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

HEY! Ein neuer Punkterekord gestern  mit sagenhaften 2,358,294 Punkten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Endlich mal wieder ein Grund zum das normale Rock-Smiley zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Definitiv 

Ich hatte es gesehen - bin aber von euch so verwöhnt, dass ich es gar nicht erwähnt hatte
 Schande über mich


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> HEY! Ein neuer *Punkterekord* gestern  mit sagenhaften 2,358,294 Punkten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur 8.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz adg


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - Grats auch von mir


----------



## Z28LET (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine Würdigung auch noch an Bumblebee für den Sprung auf Platz 50 der Weltrangliste! 
Platz 49 ist ja jetzt direkt auch in Sichtweite!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Eine Würdigung auch noch an Bumblebee für den Sprung auf Platz 50 der Weltrangliste!
> Platz 49 ist ja jetzt direkt auch in Sichtweite!


 
Danke schön 

Was mich übrigens auch sehr gefreut hat ist unsere interne Rangliste mit 12 (in Worten *zwölf*) Faltern über 30 KPPD
... und 6 über 50 KPPD - das rockt gewaltig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onimicha (30. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich übrigens auch sehr gefreut hat ist unsere interne Rangliste mit 12 (in Worten zwölf) Faltern über 30 KPPD
> ... und 6 über 50 KPPD - das rockt gewaltig



Das verfolge ich auch derweil mit wachsender Begeisterung 
Hier wir inzwischen richtig rangeklotzt - dank guter Team- und Eigenmotivation und immer besserer Technik  
Auch der Zuwachs an neuen Faltern, die ja in unserem Forum immer wieder gute Hilfestellung erfahren, tut sein Übriges.
Erfreuliche Tendenz - hoffentlich kriegen wir im Herbst erneut einen Schub, wenn die Temperaturen sich wieder normalisieren. 
70335 - ich liebe es ! 


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle Meilensteiner und den Rest des Teams 

und vor allem an alle die trotz der Temps heute weiterfalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Milestones fliegen uns um die Ohren :

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 7.Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein grosses Grats an *RubixX* zur 4.Million. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ein Grats an *zappels_arsch* zur 2.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ein Grats an *Yappi* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss noch ein Grats an *Bumblebee* zu seinem 50. Platz der Besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Milestones fliegen uns um die Ohren :
> 
> Ein ganz grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 7.Million.
> 
> ...



Dito, dito, dito und dito


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Muchas Gracias

Aber könnte mir jmd die Punkte in €uros umtauschen


----------



## Schmicki (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats! Grats!! Grats!!!

an *acer86, **RubixX, **zappels_arsch, **Yappi! *


----------



## nfsgame (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dito, dito, dito und dito


 
Jawoll !

@Yappi: Hör bloss auf mit spanisch .


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Milestones fliegen uns um die Ohren :
> 
> Ein ganz grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 7.Million.
> 
> ...


 
 weiter so


----------



## acer86 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Milestones fliegen uns um die Ohren :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 DITo


und danke an alle


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Der Smilie hat irgendwas zweideutiges 



topic: Gratulation Bumblebee und an die anderen f@h Millionäre


----------



## shorty71 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats an alle neuen Millionäre,

besonders an Bumblebee für seinen Eintritt in die "Top 50".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere gelbe Ratte gibt Gas > ein Grats an *Timmy99* zur 2.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an pikatchu(oder wie sich das vieh schreibt)

und natürlich auch an alle anderen milestone überwinder


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unsere gelbe Ratte gibt Gas > ein Grats an *Timmy99* zur 2.Million


 


caine2011 schrieb:


> grats an pikatchu(oder wie sich das vieh schreibt)
> 
> und natürlich auch an alle anderen milestone überwinder


 
Ja, auch von mir ein  dafür

Ausserdem hat *Centurion* die zweite Million auf sicher


----------



## Schmicki (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an unsere Milestoner! 

So langsam kommen wir wettertechnisch in die heiße Phase. Bei mir sind es schon 27 °C unterm Dach, wird aber heute garantiert die 30 °C knacken. Daher auch ein Dank an alle leidensfähigen Falter, die auch bei saunaartigen Temperaturen noch weiterfalten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat *Centurion* die zweite Million auf sicher


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





caine2011 schrieb:


> grats an pikatchu(oder wie sich das vieh schreibt)


So (Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte) hat er sich selber schon bezeichnet > siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...n-mit-der-playstation3-ps3-9.html#post2671611 .


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> So (Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte) hat er sich selber schon bezeichnet....


 
.. man lernt doch immer wieder dazu


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *Onimicha/Cyrano68* zur 20.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein grosses Grats an *shorty71* zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses GRATZ den beiden und


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und die nächste "Portion" ..

*Maeyae* ist über die Grenze in den Millionärsclub gehüpft


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## shorty71 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, euch allen!


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an shorty und cyrano


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch den dreien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein Grats von mir an *Maeyae* zur 1.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onimicha (7. Juni 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz grosses Grats an Onimicha/Cyrano68 zur 20.Million<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=424388"/>
> 
> Danke für die freundliche Aufmerksamkeit !!
> Mein nächstes Ziel liegt nun in 1,1 Jahr Entfernung : "Kapitan" einholen - oh Mann 
> Grats an alle neuen Millionäre und Meilensteiner !!! 


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Musst du wohl noch ne Kohle (2600K?) nachschieben, was ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der *Tranceangel2k* ist munter am falten > Grats zur 3.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Top 50 im Team Rank


----------



## caine2011 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratulatiion an alle neuen(multi-)millionäre


----------



## shorty71 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> gratulatiion an alle neuen(multi-)millionäre



Auch von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur 6.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch Socken können rocken > ein Grats an *socke* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an "socke" und ""Schmicki"!


----------



## caine2011 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch gratulation an die beiden


----------



## Onimicha (12. Juni 2011)

Hoch soll'n sie leben,
lang soll'n sie falten,
dreimal hoch ...
(und jetzt alle)


----------



## caine2011 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hoch hoch hoch


----------



## shorty71 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hoch, höher, noch höher!


----------



## Schmicki (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön, Danke, Danke, Vielen Dank!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *muckelpupp* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juni 2011)

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Dave* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs! Ihr seid die wirklichen Helden! Musste fast zwei Monate pausieren aber der große Moment steht kurz bevor: system MMXI-Endeavor ist so gut wie fertiggestellt und bald geht es ans folden... watch our for my stats! 
Ciao und bis bald


----------



## tom7 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation nachträglich noch an muckelpupp


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, zurück aus Pfingsturlaub und natürlich auch von mir ein grosses *GRATs* an alle "Neu-Reichen"


----------



## davidof2001 (14. Juni 2011)

Danke für den coolen Smilie.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *JayxG *zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *JayxG *zur 4.Million
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da schließe ich mich an! Grats auch von mir!


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats all denen den ich in den letzten tagen nicht glückwünsche aussprechen konnte


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *JayxG *zur 4.Million


 
Auchvon mir ein  dazu


----------



## acer86 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> grats all denen den ich in den letzten tagen nicht glückwünsche aussprechen konnte



DITO


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle die ich noch nicht gegratzt hab XD


----------



## haha (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dickes grats an alle neuen Millionäre!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *jk (Julian Kruck)* zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *JayxG *zur 4.Million
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
WIE WAS? DER FALTET WIEDER? IHN GIBTS NOCH!? 

GRATULATION!  (meld dich mal wieder )


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *jk (Julian Kruck)* zur 4.Million


 
Jupp - grosses Grats auch von mir


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## Schmicki (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute gratuliere ich mal unseren Großfalter *BUMBLEBEE* zu seiner...

130 Million! in Worten (einhundertunddreißigmillionen)


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Heute gratuliere ich mal unseren Großfalter *BUMBLEBEE* zu seiner...
> 
> 130 Million! in Worten (einhundertunddreißigmillionen)


 
Danke vielmals - und es geht weiter


----------



## shorty71 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Alter Falter - 130Mio. - Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.
Weiter so und herzlichen Glückwunsch @ Bumblebee.


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Juni 2011)

Auch meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was soll ich da noch sagen, ausser


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Riesen Glückwunsch zur 130Mille


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Manicmanuel (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin gerade auf Platz 300 gerutscht. 


THIS IS ... SPA ...ÄÄ .. FOLDING!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses *GRATs* an* A.Meier-PS3* zu seiner nächsten Million 

Acht davon in der Tasche und nun auf zur Neunten


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## acer86 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein dickes Grats an A.Meier zur 8Million


----------



## haha (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Leicht verspätete fette Gratz an    muckelpupp zur    2ten Mille! Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für alle Glückwünsche und auch die, die noch kommen werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder Zuwachs

*ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* hat seine 2 Millionen voll gemacht 

*Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* kann nun 4 Millionen sein eigen nennen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## haha (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankööö!!! Und weiter gehts! ...@*A.Meier-PS3* geiles Smiley


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ein weiterer "Gewinner"

*hd0h* hat jetzt 7 Millionen auf seinem Konto


----------



## Lorin (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankedanke 

Schön dass der Sommer noch nicht so wirkklich einzug gehalten hat. Da kann man die Temps besser halten und mehr Punkte erzielen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
sign


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *PCGHGS* zu seinen 4 Millionen


----------



## haha (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*hd0h & **PCGHGS *dicke congrats für die neuen Millionen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Juni 2011)

Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Eigentlich kein neuer Rekord - die *2,467,801 Punkte* die wir gestern abgeliefert haben
Schliesslich sind da auch noch die letzten vom Vortag dabei

Aber gut ausschauen tut es trotzdem


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *p00nage* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats p00n !


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *p00nage* zur 5.Million



Natürlich auch von mir ein


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## shorty71 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ pOOnage:


----------



## p00nage (26. Juni 2011)

Thx all und natürlich von mir auch nenngz an alle die in letzter Zeit nen milestone erreicht haben.


----------



## acer86 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein Grats an p00nage


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 8.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *acer86* zur 8.Million



Graz acer - haddu fein macht


----------



## Schmicki (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein Grats an *acer86 
*


----------



## acer86 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle ihr seit echt ein klasse Team


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Juni 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir auch ein Grats an acer86



Von mir auch


----------



## shorty71 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein Grats an *acer86
> *



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

HHMMMM - irgendwie hat shorty71 grad eine* BIG *fallen lassen

Da ist wieder eine Million voll geworden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haha (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dicke Gratz!


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Juni 2011)

Gratulation


----------



## Onimicha (28. Juni 2011)

Gratulation unseren neuen Millionären / Meilensteinern !!

Heute lies sich ein 24Std-Schnitt von über 2 Mio. beobachten  
Das liegt sicherlich nicht nur am unserem Mega-Falter, da haben also auch andere nochmal ne Schüppe drauf gelegt. 
Und die fleißigen Neueinsteiger lassen echt hoffen, dass trotz abnehmender Zahl der Aktiven unsere Teamleistung gehalten wird und bei günstigeren Temperaturen vielleicht sogar wieder gesteigert werden kann   
Team 70335 rockt !!!


----------



## shorty71 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs (oder Mädels), vielen Dank.


----------



## p00nage (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Shorty auch von mir noch nen gz , faltest zz nur mit dem 970er?


----------



## shorty71 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bis Gestern lief der Gulfi allein, hab jetzt den SB "zugeschaltet" und will mal sehen was dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiteres  zum ausschenken

*Ratzinger_Sepp* hat nun neu 6 Millionen auf dem Konto


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *socke* zu seiner zweiten Million


----------



## shorty71 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein (oder mehrere) Grats an alle neuen Millionäre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onimicha (2. Juli 2011)

Eine Würdigung der Teamleistung wäre hier auch mal wieder angesagt:

Seit August letzten Jahres haben wir unsere Leistung mehr als verdoppelt !!
( -> Monatsproduktivität )

Team # 70335 rockt 


----------



## haha (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dicke Grats an* socke*!!! Hol mich nur nicht so schnell auf!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *malkolm* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *malkolm* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen



Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Den Dank muss ich zurückgeben, ohne ein so nettes Team wäre es wohl nicht soweit gekommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *RubixX* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *RubixX* zur 5.Million



Jupp, von mir das gleiche


----------



## acer86 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an RubixX zur 5 Million und an alle die in letzter Zeit ein Meilenstein erreicht haben


----------



## shorty71 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

5-Mio. Grats an RubixX.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur 9.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein zweites grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur 7.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Meier steht einfach am Morgen zu früh auf ...

Grosses GRATs an die beiden *ADG=Mike_GERMANY* und *Schmicki *zu ihren Meilensteinen


----------



## Bagui (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GW Jungs weiter so.
Bei mir dauerts noch ein wenig zu solchen Ergebnissen


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzs


----------



## Schmicki (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, Jungs. Ihr seid zu gütig.  
Wow, jetzt habe ich schon die 7. Mille voll. Dank meinem Goliath purzeln die Milestones.

Aber wir sind noch lange nicht am Ziel, also *volle Kraft voraus*!


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WOW ! ! ! 
Morgen werden wir die 1 000 000 000 überschreiten  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*weiter so !!!*


----------



## kubi-1988 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Beim letzten Update wars dann so weit, die 1 000 000 000 wurde geknackt. 

Deswegen von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Mitfalter.


----------



## Z28LET (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch ans ganze PCGH Folding Team zur Milliarde!


----------



## p00nage (7. Juli 2011)

Gz an alle


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Juli 2011)

Nice


----------



## Wikinger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle, aber jetzt nicht schlapp machen gelle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> !!!



SIGN !


----------



## acer86 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


>



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen - ausser einem


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *ThoSch_0815* zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawolle, grosses Grats an *ThoSch_0815*


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Juli 2011)

Grats


----------



## Thosch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

THX @ all. Und Grats auch von mir an alle "Überspringer".


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch alles gute


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen neuen Millionär unter uns - es ist *OIGEN*
Ganz herzliche Gratulation und ein  von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Juli 2011)

Gratz Oigen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *fc* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allen neuen und erweiterten Millionären in letzter Zeit ein Gz. Ich schaue momentan zu selten hier rein um alle aufzählen zu können *schäm*.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *fc* zur 5.Million



.. signed ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *shorty71* zur 6.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## shorty71 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Viiiiielen Dank!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - auch von mir - für shorty71 ein


----------



## Onimicha (14. Juli 2011)

Shorty71 - alter Streber 
Ich glaub ich behalt Dich mal besser im Auge, hmm ?!?  
 Gratz 


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und der nächste zum Gratulieren ...

*The_Ian* ist jetzt Vierfach-Millionär


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
seh ich auch so


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun ist es auch bei *Knutowskie* geschehen...

*BING BING* - LEVEL UP - 7 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und der Nächste ....

BIG Grats an *hd0h* zu seinen 8 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen bin ich mit dem nächsten Milestone drann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *r4ffzahn* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein grosses Grats an *caine2011* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation, Glückwunsch und Respekt an alle neuen Milestoner!


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation, Glückwunsch und Respekt an alle neuen Milestoner!


 
 seh ich aber auch so


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Gratulation, Glückwunsch und Respekt an alle neuen Milestoner!



Ein herzliches "ditto" von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JayxG* zur 5.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan sind alle Milestones auf einem Haufen, komm ja kaum nach mit Smileys machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JayxG* zur 5.Million



Dem schliesse ich mich an 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Momentan sind alle Milestones auf einem Haufen, komm ja kaum nach mit Smileys machen.


 
 Darum lasse ich dir gerne den Vortritt beim Gratulieren *MUAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## acer86 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

eine Gratulation an A.Meier zu seiner 9ten Million


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> eine Gratulation an A.Meier zu seiner 9ten Million


 Dito!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja der Meier rockt


----------



## Onimicha (17. Juli 2011)

Gratz allen Neu-Millionären und Meilensteinern !! 


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an unsere Rennsemmel Mettsemmel für die dritte Million!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allen (neu-) Millionären ein Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Gratulation an unsere Rennsemmel Mettsemmel für die dritte Million!



Das unterschreib ich gerne


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

sehr gut Mettsemmel


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank Leute 
Jetzt hab ichs endlich geschafft, trotz der Faltpausen, die ich in letzter Zeit leider ab und zu einlegen musste, da es hier einfach unerträglich heiß wurde 

Auf zur 4. Million!
...denn _nach_ dem Meilenstein ist _vor_ dem Meilenstein!


----------



## Schmicki (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an die Semmel!  Jede geschaffte Million ist etwas besonders Schönes! Man kann nie genug davon bekommen!


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn's doch nur mit dem Geld auch so schön bergauf gehen würde


----------



## haha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fette Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur 3.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mettsemmel (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## haha (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

DANKE!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Cracken* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/444288-eine-wuerdigung-chrissee_aka_das_leipold.png


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt bin ich schon wieder im Rückstand mit Gratulationen
Also:  an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* und *Cracken*


----------



## haha (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dicke Grats an *Cracken *für die 2 Mille*!!!
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *socke* zur 3.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein zweites grosses Grats an *Rauh_Thomas* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *socke* zur 3.Million
> Ein zweites grosses Grats an *Rauh_Thomas* zur 2.Million



Definitiv ein  für die beiden - fold on


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hui, hab grad den Rumpelkammerbeitrag geschrieben und hab die 2. Million gesehen. Vielen Dank, ich versuch wieder weiter stark dran zu bleiben.

Und auch alle Daumen hoch an alle anderen Mitfalter und besonders die Forumberater und Topfalter!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juli 2011)

Grats


----------



## haha (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das dritte Grats des Tages geht an *Baggi17* für die 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein dickes Grats an alle die in letzter zeit ein Meilenstein erreicht haben


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Muschkote *zu 19 000 000 Punkten


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratulation an alle die ich nicht bedenken konnte in den letzten wochen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Grats an *Muschkote *zu 19 000 000 Punkten



Der Gratulation schliesse ich mich gerne an - auch wenn es kein "offizieller" Milestone ist


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats


----------



## shorty71 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle noch nicht gegratsten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Muschkote *zur 19.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein weiteres Grats an *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und ein weiteres Grats an *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* zur 5.Million


Grats


----------



## caine2011 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Muschkote (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich beglückwünsche auch alle anderen und bedanke mich für die Würdigung.

Auf zur nächsten Million.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und ein weiteres Grats an *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* zur 5.Million



Gratulation auch von mir


----------



## haha (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle neuen offiziellen und inoffiziellen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *shorty71*; die nächste Million ist voll 

7 im Sack und die achte schon fast in Griffnähe


----------



## Schmicki (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*shorty71*, auch von mir ein dickes Grats!

Ich merke schon deinen heißen Atem im Nacken! Aber: Ranfahren ist eine Sache, Überholen eine ganz andere!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ganze PCGH-Team rockt!

Congrats an alle Milestoner


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2011)

Grats


----------



## caine2011 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

alles gute an shorty


----------



## shorty71 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tausend und zwei "Danke", Jungs (und vielleicht Mädels)!


----------



## Schmicki (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja was sehen denn da meine alten Augen?

Bumble macht seine *150.* Million voll und keiner merkt es!

Gratulation an unseren Folder No.1!


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön herr bumble


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an shorty71 und Bumblebee


----------



## caine2011 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch alles gute an bumble


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön - man tut was man kann... bzw. die Hardware


----------



## shorty71 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein  an unsere Nr.1 Bumblebee.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ernei (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Güsse an alle und besonders an Bumble.
150000000 miiillllliiioooonen !

Gratulation

Ernei


----------



## Henninges (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



grats bee !


----------



## Onimicha (31. Juli 2011)

Grats an shorty71 und Bumblebee  !! 


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Gratulation an Bumble und shorty71!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Folding@home Wallpapers*

Ein Grats an *joessli85* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2011)

*AW: Folding@home Wallpapers*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *joessli85* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen



Auch von mir ein "Willkommen bei den Millionären"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Hamsteln* zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grats  auch von mir


----------



## shorty71 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Millionäre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2011)

PCGHGS


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Joooo - LAOLA für PCGHGS


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

alles gute an pcghs und mal ein echt geiles profilbild


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Milestones sind am burzeln:
Ein grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur 8.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres grosses Grats an *RubixX* zur 6.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein grosses Grats an *Cepherlon* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. August 2011)

Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses GRATs an all die Burzler


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Milestones sind am burzeln:
> Ein grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur 8.Million
> 
> Ein weiteres grosses Grats an *RubixX* zur 6.Million
> ...


 Grats 



caine2011 schrieb:


> alles gute an pcghs und mal ein echt geiles *profilbild*


 Quelle


----------



## Mettsemmel (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle


----------



## Schmicki (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur 8.Million



Vielen Dank, euch! Es macht aber auch einfach spaß für so ein tolles Team zu falten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *nichtraucher91* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *nichtraucher91*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

höhö wie war das mit "join the dark side - we have cookies"?
Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> höhö wie war das mit "join the dark side - we have cookies"?
> Danke


"join the bright side - we create cookies"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an* Dave* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Dave *


----------



## davidof2001 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke Leute.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *p00nage* zur 6.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein zweites grosses Grats an *A2TheJK* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder war der Meier schneller 

Grats euch beiden


----------



## acer86 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Dickes Grats an P00nage und A2TheJK 

und an alle anderen die in letzter Zeit ein Meilenstein Erreicht haben


----------



## T0M@0 (12. August 2011)

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Wikinger* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Wikinger *und ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein paar Milestones:
Ein grosses Grats an *hd0h* zur 9.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Grats an *Sir_Danus* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter letzt hab ich meine 10.Million vollgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (12. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an unseren Meier und natürlich auch an die anderen Millionäre!


----------



## T0M@0 (13. August 2011)

Oha, na dann meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## shorty71 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes Grats an unseren A.Meier und seine 10 Mio. Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



shorty71 schrieb:


> Ein großes Grats an unseren A.Meier und seine 10 Mio. Punkte.


 
Ja, auch von mir ein herzliches GRATs  - natürlich auch an die anderen Millionäre


----------



## acer86 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und Natürlich auch von mir ein großes Grats an A.Meier zur 10Mio Schallmauer


----------



## Onimicha (13. August 2011)

acer86 schrieb:
			
		

> und Natürlich auch von mir ein großes Grats an A.Meier zur 10Mio Schallmauer



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !!


----------



## Sir_Danus (14. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Hoffe es folgen noch einige Mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fast wäre *Klefreak_gletscherfloh* im allgemeinen Rummel untergegangen
Aber nur fast - also - etwas verspätet - GRATs zu verdienten 4 Millionen 

Dann hat *shorty71* die 8. Million voll gemacht  dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein grosses Grats an unsere *socke *zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs, großes Danke!


----------



## T0M@0 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein großes Gratz an alle neuen Meilensteiner


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein GRATs an *socke* 
Und dann wäre da noch *HaWePe*; der hat nun auch 4 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *schramme* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein GRATS an *schramme *

Plus ein "geniess den Urlaub" an Meier


----------



## acer86 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> Plus ein "geniess den Urlaub" an Meier


     DITO

und auch von mir ein Grats an *schramme*


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *The_Master_of_MORARE* zur 10.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein zweites grosses Grats an *JayxG* zur 6.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. August 2011)

Gratulation euch beiden...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (21. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein dickes Danke! Hab das eben ganz zufällig bemerkt, werde aber von nun an kürzer treten müssen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir heftiges GRATS an *The_Master_of_MORARE* und an *JayxG *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur 10.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. August 2011)

Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist uns ein Milestones-Erreicher noch fast untergegangen, wenn ich das richtig sehe hat *malkolm* vor 3 Tagen seine 2.Million komplettiert. 

Ein grosses Grats an *malkolm* zur 2.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das ist uns ein Milestones-Erreicher noch fast untergegangen, wenn ich das richtig sehe hat *malkolm* vor 3 Tagen seine 2.Million komplettiert.
> 
> Ein grosses Grats an *malkolm* zur 2.Million



Kann vorkommen - es ist ja auch mächtig heiss
Also, auch von mir ein verspätetes GRATs


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heiss trifft es gut, meine Faltkammer ist zu warm zum schlafen derzeit  Aber wozu hat man eine Freundin zu der man auswandern kann 

Danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun darf wieder *xXxatrush1987* ein  für seine vierte Million entgegennehmen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an *Muschkote* zur 20.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur 4.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, da ist wieder kräftig was gegangen

GRATS an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* und natürlich an *Muschkote *(nicht ganz so gross geschrieben  )


----------



## haha (25. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die netten Glückwünsche! Kommt mir glatt gefühlte 5 Grad Celsius kälter vor in meiner Bude ...

Und natürlich ganz *fette GRATS* an alle die ich in letzter Zeit aus Mangel an Zeit und Hitzemüdigkeit nicht beglückwünschen konnte!!!


----------



## Muschkote (25. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank und auch von mir ein Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *und *xXxatrush1987* zur 4. Million und natürlich all die anderen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *RG_Now66* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

DANKE 
jetzt kann ich auch in den Millionärs Club




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *RG_Now66* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *lsd-mann* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *lsd-mann* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen



.. seconded ..


----------



## haha (28. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dicke Glückwünsche auch von mir an* RG_Now66 *& *lsd-mann *zur 1ten Million und viele weitere die hoffentlich folgen !!! 

Willkommen im Millionärsclub !


----------



## T0M@0 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Grats an alle denen ich noch nicht gratuliert habe


----------



## shorty71 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein dickes Grats an alle, die ich nicht gegrats hab .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haben wir noch genügen Stühle in unserem Millionärsclub? 

*Henninges* und *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* ersetzten ihre 5er zu je einem 6er Millionärsclubstuhl > grosses Grats an beide



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mit *linber24* ist ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club > Grats zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (29. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke !


----------



## Lorin (29. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke auch 
Wäre schneller gegangen, aber ich musste letzte woche die Faltrechner pausieren lassen. Die Büros wurden dank der Aussentemperaturen zur Sauna. Aber jetzt läuft wieder alles.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben wir noch genügen Stühle in unserem Millionärsclub?



Aber sicher doch... 
Auch für den *Geroellheimer* ist da noch Platz - mit einem GRATS 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Henninges* und *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* ersetzten ihre 5er zu je einem 6er Millionärsclubstuhl > grosses Grats an beide
> 
> und mit *linber24* ist ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club > Grats zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen




Auch den dreien ein herzliches


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Julian Kruck* will auch einen neuen Stuhl, ein grosses Grats zur 5.Million


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Japp - stimmt - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür von mir auch ein


----------



## Lorin (30. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir!


----------



## Bagui (30. August 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fettes GZ an alle Milestoner!!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (30. August 2011)

Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Stuhlwechsel steht an: 

*reodd* tauscht seinen gegen einen 2er aus > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Spät, aber auch von mir ein GRATS an *reodd*

Und dann stellt sich mir die Frage warum *shorty71* bisher "ungegratst" davon gekommen ist - ist doch keine Art - sowas 

Also GROSSES GRATs an *shorty71 *zu seiner neunten Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bumblebee: Bin wegen dieser "PC-Krücke" (Internet-Seitenaufbau 20s+ ) in der Firma halt unterm Tag nicht im Netz.


----------



## shorty71 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs, ihr seid die "Besten".  Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere *socke* will auch einen neuen Stuhl > grosses Grats zur 5.Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- was soll man da mehr sagen


----------



## T0M@0 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes GRATS an shorty7, reodd und socke!


----------



## Julian Kruck (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Julian Kruck* will auch einen neuen Stuhl, ein grosses Grats zur 5.Million
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke a.meier  ging leider nicht so schnell wie bei dir, aber ich hab mein bestes gegeben und gebs auch immer noch und habs auch noch vor länger zu geben

*zitat auspack* : schaun wir mal wer den längsten atem hat 

und natürlich danke und gratts an alle andere, lassts knacken jungs! pcgh rockt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hab wir eigentlich bei unserem Tischler einen grossen Mengenrabatt? 


*Rauh_Thomas* tauscht sein 2.Mio-Modell gegen das 3.Mio-Modell aus > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Rauh_Thomas* tauscht sein 2.Mio-Modell gegen das 3.Mio-Modell aus > grosses Grats



Auch von mir Gratulation zum neuen Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler ersäuft ja bald in der Arbeit: 
*Schmicki* bekommt einen 9.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Schmicki *nun also auch noch...
MaNNmAnnMaNN - das wird eng im Raum mit all den vielen Stühlen 

Nee - ganz grosses GRATs


----------



## Schmicki (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen herzlichen Dank! 

Ich hätte gerne einen richtig heißen Stuhl! 

*FOLD ON!*


----------



## Hellboy29 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Schmicki *nun also auch noch...
> MaNNmAnnMaNN - das wird eng im Raum mit all den vielen Stühlen
> 
> Nee - ganz grosses GRATs



Dann soll er ne Bank machen


----------



## shorty71 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein ganz großes Grats an Schicki .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat* LaSamurai* die dritte Million erfaltet - Grats und


----------



## shorty71 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein 5.Mio-Stuhl für *ThoSch_0815* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt absolut - Grats auch von mir


----------



## Thosch (11. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

THX @ alle! Und das war ein recht langer Weg bis zu den 5 Mille. Mir aber, trotz der Steigerung durch den Umstieg von der 4870 auf die 560Ti im März noch zu langsam. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Umsomehr habe ich Respect vor denen die schon an meiner jetzigen Marke vorbei sind !  
Gats von mir auch an alle die eine Marke erreicht haben in letzter Zeit !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Irgendwie hat niemand *caine2011* gratuliert
Dann hole ich das mal nach - Grats zu deinen 6 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat niemand *caine2011* gratuliert
> Dann hole ich das mal nach - Grats zu deinen 6 Millionen


Der caine2011 wäre nicht vergessen gegangen, bin erst jetzt ins Forum gekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. September 2011)

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bestellt den Tischler, *Perseus88 *bekommt auch ein 7.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Perseus88 *auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Perseus88 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

THX @ all.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Pfeifft den Tischler nochmal zurück, *RubixX* will auch noch einen 7.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats @RubixX


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 für  *RubixX*


----------



## naluwams (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats @ alle Folder

einfach weil sie falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass *r4ffzahn* für seine 3 Millionen auch einen neuen Stuhl will 
Grats und weiter so


----------



## Thosch (14. September 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Neumöbelbesitzer !!
Aber was wird mit den alten Sitzgelegenheiten ?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Aber was wird mit den alten Sitzgelegenheiten ?


 

Ist doch klar - die werden gefaltet


----------



## acer86 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und dan nach Stanford geschickt 


Grats an alle Falter die in letzter zeit einen Meilenstein Erreicht haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 4.Mio-Stuhl geht an *Tranceangel2k* > Grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats an  *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## LuXTuX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

na herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Da ich meine GTS gegen eine AMD6850 eingetauscht habe, faltet nur noch mein Bastelboard mit DualCore vor sich hin.
Die neue Grake macht auf BitCoins.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Damit acer86 nicht allein mit seinem 8.Mio-Sthuhl ist, bekommt er Gesellschafft von *Knutowskie* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Damit acer86 nicht allein mit seinem 8.Mio-Stuhl ist, bekommt er Gesellschaft von *Knutowskie* > grosses Grats



Also da muss ich nun präzisieren..
Selbstverständlich bekommt Knutowskie* einen eigenen Stuhl*
Grosses Grats dazu


----------



## Wolvie (17. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier werden ja ganze Wälder abgeholzt nur um die Stühle zu bauen !
Schön wenn die Mio's so vor sich hin purzeln 

GRATZ an alle (Multi-) Millionäre !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler bekommt einen ganz seltenen Stuhl zu bauen, den hat er erst einmal für Bumblebee gebaut > Einen 30.Mio-Stuhl 
Ein ganz grosses Grats an *Onimicha/Cyrano68* zur 30.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder war "mein" Meier schneller .. 

Natürlich auch von mir ein ganz *GROSSES* Grats an *Onimicha/Cyrano68* 
Für den Wert gibts von mir sogar ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann möchte ich noch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfügen für den Mann der immer unsere Stat's im Auge behält


----------



## T0M@0 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt bekommt unser Tischler nochmal so eine Spezialanfertigung von einem Stuhl:
Unser *Kapitan* hat sich den 50.Mio-Stuhl mehr als verdient > Mega grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt bekommt unser Tischler nochmal so eine Spezialanfertigung von einem Stuhl:
> Unser *Kapitan* hat sich den 50.Mio-Stuhl mehr als verdient



Ein wahres Wort - und ein  von mir an *Kapitan*


----------



## Tranceangel2k (20. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

DANKE schön für die Glückwünsche...


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2011)

Alle Achtung, 30 Mille ... da hab ich noch schlappe 26 vor mir ... großes Grats v.mir !!


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2011)

Bekomme ich ja Schwindelgefühle bei 50 Mille ... WOW ... Bigbigbig Grats. *daumen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem unser Tischler eine kurzen Kurzurlaub einlegen konnte, steht der nächste Stuhl in der Auftagsliste:
Unsere *socke* hat so schnell gefaltet, dass sie schon auf einem 6.Mio-Stuhl Platz nehmen darf > Grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir gehen herzliche Gratulationen an die *socke*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler bekommt den nächsten Stuhl-Auftrag:
Unser *hd0h* hat sich den ersten Langzeit-Stuhl verdient > Ganz grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein dreifach HOCH für *hd0h*


----------



## T0M@0 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur 10. Mille


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler kann sich defintiv nicht über leere Auftragsbücher beklagen:
*shorty71* bekommt auch seinen ersten hartverdienten Langzeitstuhl > Ganz grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alcatr4zz* tauscht seinen 1.Mio-Stuhl gegen das 2.Mio-Modell aus > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser Tischler kann sich defintiv nicht über leere Auftragsbücher beklagen:
> *shorty71* bekommt auch seinen ersten hartverdienten Langzeitstuhl > Ganz grosses Grats zur 10.Mio
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ditto sag ich da nur


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler macht einen Stuhl für ein ganz neues Mitglied in unserem Milionärsclub:
Grats an *kubi-1988* zur 1.Million, mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shorty71 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs, den 10 Mio.-Stuhl hätte ich fast nicht mitbekommen, habe schon länger nicht mehr in die Stats geschaut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Stuhl ist in Produktion:
*p00nage* bekommt das 7.Mio-Modell > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Stühle


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und danke an alle "Aufgestiegenen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler wird sich wohl langsam Gedanken über einen Gehilfen machen, so wie wir bei ihm Stühle bestellen :
Unser *PCGHGS* bekommt ein 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (23. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke von mir auch nen gz an alle, war lang nicht mehr wirklich auf pcghx, hab halt nur pc noch weng laufen lassen. Bin zurzeit eher im Sportfieber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächster Stuhlauftrag ist bei unserem Tischler eingegangen:
*JayxG* tauscht sein 6er-Modell gegen das 7er-Modell aus > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (24. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist ja wie ne Überschwämmung, Grats @ all Millis.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Stuhl:
*folding_hoomer* bekommz gerade sein 2.Mio-Modell > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser Tischler wird sich wohl langsam Gedanken über einen Gehilfen machen, so wie wir bei ihm Stühle bestellen :
> Unser *PCGHGS* bekommt ein 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke 






Grats @all Mills


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei 3.Mio-Stühle gehen an* ernei* und *malkolm* > beiden ein grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ernei (27. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi,



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei 3.Mio-Stühle gehen an* ernei* und *malkolm* > beiden ein grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 da muss ich erst ins Forum, um zu merken das ich 3 Mille voll habe! Und das obwohl ich nur noch mit einem statt drei Rechner Falte
(2x Graka Hitzetod gestorben, RIP 17.7.11 GT8800, 1.9.11 2.GT8800 + ASRock 680i Penrynboard)
3,001,763     Danke für die Würdigung


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2011)

Auch von mir großes gratz... Und RIP


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich glaube wir sollten uns zum Tischler noch einen Zimmermann zulegen, wir müssen langsam echt ans vergrössern unseres Millionärsclub denken:
*Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* wechselt seinen 6.Mio-Stuhl gegen den 7er aus > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei neue Mitglieder *mae1cum77* und *rapidclean* bekommen beide ihren 1.Mio-Stuhle > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Stuhl:
*Dave* neuer Stuhl ist das 3er-Modell > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle neuen Millionäre und Multimillionäre!


----------



## davidof2001 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke


----------



## rapidclean (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, endlich bequem sitzen...da geht noch was   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lorin (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke für die Glückwünsche. die 10 Mio rücken näher!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Stuhlwechsel steht an:
xXxatrush1987 bekommt seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie sieht eigentlich ein Soldaten-Stuhl aus?

Unser *Soldat0815* kämpft sich durch > grosses Grats zur 3.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naluwams (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glück Wunsch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Stergi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Graz an alle, die im laufe des Jahres die Stühle erklummen haben


----------



## RG Now66 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stergi schrieb:


> Graz an alle, die im laufe des Jahres die Stühle erklummen haben


bereits alles gesagt, was zählt

und natürlich ein Gratz an alle aktiven Falter


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, von mir nun auch Rundumschlag und GRATs mit  an alle "Aufgestiegenen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler hat nicht mal am Sonntag Ruhe :
Cepherlon nimmt auf dem 3.Mio-Stuhl Platz > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *Cepherlon*


----------



## Stergi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch  GRATS an *Cepherlon*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmehr Sonntagsarbeit für unseren Tischler:
*Knightmare80 *tritt unserem Millionärsclub bei > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris1995 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle die in der letzten Zeit einen Meilenstein erreicht haben
Weiter so 

MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Knightmare80 *auch von mir


----------



## Stergi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Knightmare80* du mögest mir ein Vorbild sein ^^


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht mal am Montag hat unser Tischler einen freien Tag:
den unser *Wolvie* tritt nun auch unserem Millionärsclub bei > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht mal am Montag hat unser Tischler einen freien Tag:
> den unser *Wolvie* tritt nun auch unserem Millionärsclub bei > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen



So langsam kommen wir in Erklärungsnotstand
Was nützt es wenn wir mit grünem Strom falten wenn wir so viel Holz für neue Stühle verbrauchen 

... Auch von mir ein megaheftig Grats an *Wolvie*


----------



## Stergi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Verdammt bumblebee du hast recht, ich höre bei 999.999 Punkten auf um die Wälder zu schonen 

Grats an *Wolvie*

der arme Tischler muss am Feiertag arbeiten ^^


----------



## Wolvie (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.

Und Gratz an die (Multi-)Millionäre der letzen Tage!

PS: Das Holz ist natürlich nur aus nachhaltig angelegten Wäldern *schönred*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler hat ein paar Tage um sich zu erholen, aber jetzt ruft ein Stuhl nach ihm:
Aus *zappels_arsch*'s 2.Mio-Stuhl wird ein 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *zappels_arsch *


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Stergi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun ist wieder -Bedarf

Grats an* Manicmanuel* zu seiner ersten Million


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Manicmanuel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manicmanuel (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön... ich falte zwar nur mit wenigen .. aber dafür stetig....


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an *Manicmanuel *zur 1 Mio


----------



## Stergi (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

genau, GRATZ zur ersten Mio! auf das tausende Mio's folgen werden


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun ist es für *r4ffzahn* wieder mal soweit

Willkommen auf dem 4-Millionen-Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## naluwams (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

herzlichen glückwunch an die neuen milionäre.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt wird es wieder zweistellig...

*GROSSES* GRATs an *Schmicki* zu seiner zehnten Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es wieder zweistellig...
> 
> *GROSSES* GRATs an *Schmicki* zu seiner zehnten Million


Mach es dir bequem auf deinem erstern Langzeitstuhl *Schmicki* > ganz grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2011)

Gratz Schmicki!!!


----------



## Wolvie (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an Schmicki, dem Mann der mich zum i7 brachte... 10Mio sind schon was

... und natürlich auch ein Gratz an die anderen


----------



## TEAM_70335 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an meinen Lieblingsfaltkollegen aus meiner Region, welcher mich immer fröhlich durch das Ranking begleitet...die Rede ist vom The_Ian!!! Fünf Mille hat er nun, aber es gibt noch viel zu tun, mach weiter so mögen die Proteine vor Angst selber falten..


Edit: verdammt zu früh, dacht jetzt beim Update sei es geschafft...fehlen noch paar Pünktchen..


----------



## Schmicki (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> GRATZ an Schmicki, dem Mann der mich zum i7 brachte... 10Mio sind schon was
> 
> ... und natürlich auch ein Gratz an die anderen


 
Vielen Dank und ein GRATZ zurück an das beste Team der Welt!


----------



## The Ian (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Gratulation an meinen Lieblingsfaltkollegen aus meiner Region, welcher mich immer fröhlich durch das Ranking begleitet...die Rede ist vom The_Ian!!! Fünf Mille hat er nun, aber es gibt noch viel zu tun, mach weiter so mögen die Proteine vor Angst selber falten..
> 
> 
> Edit: verdammt zu früh, dacht jetzt beim Update sei es geschafft...fehlen noch paar Pünktchen..



vielen dank...ja ist schon schön wenn man zusammen die rangliste hochklettert...also lass auch du nicht nach...wird mal zeit, dass du mich wieder überholst


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Gratulation an meinen Lieblingsfaltkollegen aus meiner Region, welcher mich immer fröhlich durch das Ranking begleitet...die Rede ist vom The_Ian!!! Fünf Mille hat er nun, aber es gibt noch viel zu tun, mach weiter so mögen die Proteine vor Angst selber falten..
> 
> 
> Edit: verdammt zu früh, dacht jetzt beim Update sei es geschafft...fehlen noch paar Pünktchen..


 
So, jetzt ist es amtlich - GRATs an *The_Ian *


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Oktober 2011)

Grats


----------



## Stergi (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz! auf des ich auch bald mal nen ordentlichen Sitzplatz bekomme xD - solange hoch die Tassen für unsere neuen Milionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist es amtlich - GRATs an *The_Ian *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Millionärsclub hat ein neues Mitglied

Glückwunsch an *Raknison*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für Sir_Danus der seinen neuen 2 Mio-Stuhl einsitzten muss. 
Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas2 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Juhuuuu! Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! So motiviert es einen richtig!
Übrigens mein kleiner Falt- File- Media-Server mit Wakü im Lian Li Q11 wird jetzt dann gebaut.
Die Aquatuning-Bestellung ist jetzt nach ca. 1 Monat Wartezeit endlich eingetroffen. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden in meinem Thread.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein großes GRATZ


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - dem kann ich mich anschliessen


----------



## Stergi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir gibt es noch ein GRATS oben drauf!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere *socke* macht es sich gerade auf seinem neuem 7.Mio-Stuhl bequem > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

lass rocken socke


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *socke*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *RG_Now66* ist seinen neuen 2.Mio-Stuhl am einsitzten > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch *RG_Now66* ist seinen neuen 2.Mio-Stuhl am einsitzen > grosses Grats



Jooo, auch von mir ein  zu deinem Aufstieg


----------



## RG Now66 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und natürlich den neuen Stuhl.
Auf die 3 Million und noch viel weiter !!!

mfg RG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Rauh_Thomas* freut sich über seinen neuen 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Rauh_Thomas* freut sich über seinen neuen 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats



Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass er sich freut; wir jedenfalls freuen uns mächtig
In diesem Sinne ein  für *Rauh_Thomas*


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten zwei dürfen es sich auf ihren neuen Stühle bequem machen:
*RubixX* seinen 8er und *Mastermaisi777 *seinen 2er > beiden ein grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris1995 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich habs auch geschaft ich darf 2 millionen mein eigen nennen 
Also selber Schulterklopf

MfG Chris


----------



## Schmicki (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch geschaft ich darf 2 millionen mein eigen nennen


 
Na da gratuliere ich doch ganz herzlich! Weiter so!


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an: RubixX, Mastermaisi777 und chris1995


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Danus (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ein  für Sir_Danus der seinen neuen 2 Mio-Stuhl einsitzten muss.
> Weiter so



Danke 

Habe auch mein gesetztes Ziel die 100 Marke erreicht.

grrr wer hat mich da nur überholt und wieder auf Platz 101 geschoben 

 Aber auch du hast die 2 mille geschafft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*RuneDRS666* wurde sein alter 4.Mio-Stuhl zu unbequem und deshalb hat er sich alle Mühe gegeben um das 5er Modell zu bekommen > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man man man
Manche gehen ja ab wie ein Schnitzel...

 RuneDRS  Grats!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *RuneDRS666* wurde sein alter 4.Mio-Stuhl zu unbequem und deshalb hat er sich alle Mühe gegeben um das 5er Modell zu bekommen > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 danke!


der_yappi schrieb:


> Man man man
> Manche gehen ja ab wie ein Schnitzel...
> 
> RuneDRS  Grats!


 danke!
Top 40 ich komme dazu brauch ich aber mindestens 6 mio und mehr..


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> danke!
> Top 40 ich komme dazu brauch ich aber mindestens 6 mio und mehr..


 
Gratz (also wenn du RuneDRS666 bist XD)


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Sir_Danus schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Habe auch mein gesetztes Ziel die 100 Marke erreicht.
> 
> grrr wer hat mich da nur überholt und wieder auf Platz 101 geschoben


 So nun stoßen wir aber an, also  und auf dein gestztes Ziel und meines (unter Top 50)


----------



## Schmicki (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an den einzig wahren *Rune*!


----------



## naluwams (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation dir* RG_Now66* weiter so


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, Danke noch ein


----------



## TEAM_70335 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gratz (also wenn du RuneDRS666 bist XD)


 ich kann gern einen Screenshot für dich machen, wenn es dir lieb ist..


Schmicki schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Gratz an den einzig wahren *Rune*!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Gratz an: RubixX, Mastermaisi777 und chris1995


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die nächsten zwei dürfen es sich auf ihren neuen Stühle bequem machen:
> *RubixX* seinen 8er und *Mastermaisi777 *seinen 2er > beiden ein grosses Grats
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir alle so erfolgreich weiter machen, können wir bald Platz 18 einnehmen und halten  (werden zwar bald eingeholt, können aber auch zwei Teams überholen  )

In dem Sinne: Keep on folding!

Gratz uns allen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin zurück und kann gleich mal einen Rundumschlag starten
Grats an alle neu Aufgestiegenen - ihr brings


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler hatte ein paar Tage frei:
*caine2011* bekommt einen 7.Mio-Stuhl und *Hamsteln* einen 5.Mio > beiden ein grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses GRATs an *caine2011* und *Hamsteln* auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weiter so caine2011 und Hamsteln


----------



## TEAM_70335 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch Glückwünsche..das habt ihr euch schwer erfaltet..


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein (spätes) Grats @*RG Now66, Sir_Danus, RubixX, Mastermaisi777, chris1995,* *caine2011**, **Hamsteln, RuneDRS666 
*


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> ein (spätes) Grats @*RG Now66, Sir_Danus, RubixX, Mastermaisi777, chris1995,* *caine2011**, **Hamsteln, RuneDRS666
> *


 
Vielen Danke und natürlich auch ein Grats an alle anderen Milestoner weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was man durchaus auch wieder einmal würdigen darf ist die Gesamtleistung des Teams

Wir haben inzwischen über 1.2 *MILLIARDEN* Punkte erfaltet

 für die 70335


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Was man durchaus auch wieder einmal würdigen darf ist die Gesamtleistung des Teams
> 
> Wir haben inzwischen über 1.2 *MILLIARDEN* Punkte erfaltet
> 
> für die 70335


 
 Weiter so Leute!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

sieben null drei drei fünf...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Tischler bekommt Arbeit:

Einmal ein neuer 5.Mio-Stuhl für *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats2


----------



## haha (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an das geilste Folding Team der Welt!!!  Der Weg war steinig und hart aber ich bin ihn gerne gegangen ^^ ... die Jahresendabrechnung war ein bissel dick ... aber werd bald wieder aktiv sein brauch nur neue Verdienstmöglichkeiten  für den neuen Stuhl! Gratzzz an alle anderen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun hat wieder mal einer von uns seinen ersten Stuhl entgegen genommen
Grats an* Knutschi* zu seiner Million


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Knutschi*


----------



## freibier47906 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,Danke...die erste Million ist ja bekanntlich die schwerste  . Da mach ich meinem Forennamen mal alle Ehre und schmeiß mal ne Runde Frei ...laßt es Euch schmecken...denn


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz freibier47906  Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute kann unser Tischler gleich zweimal den gleichen Stuhl bauen:
Je einmal für *JayxG* und für *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey - 2 Achterstühle, die mit dem roten Polster - find ich gut
 für *JayxG *und für *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH*


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Oktober 2011)

Grats


----------



## naluwams (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle neuen Milionäre. weiter so.





freibier47906 schrieb:


> Danke,Danke...die erste Million ist ja  bekanntlich die schwerste  . Da mach ich meinem Forennamen mal alle  Ehre und schmeiß mal ne Runde Frei ...laßt es Euch  schmecken...denn



Das wird notiert und verhalten  (das machen dann 4243 Bier(stand 31.10.11) minderjärige noch nicht abgezogen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *Julian Kruck* holt gerade sein 6.Mio-Stuhl beim Tischler ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (1. November 2011)

Gratz Julian


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation jk


----------



## naluwams (2. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratulation julian


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *trucker1963 *fährt gerade beim Tischler vor und holt sich seinen 4.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und  für unseren  *trucker1963 *


----------



## trucker1963 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,Danke, der Truck kommt zwar nicht so schnell voran ,dafür aber ausdauernd.  

Muss leider Spritpreisen (Stromkosten) etwas Tribut zollen.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *jk* und *trucker1963*


----------



## T0M@0 (4. November 2011)

Gratz auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 2.Mio-Stuhl geht an *Wolvie* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste 2.Mio-Stuhl geht an *Wolvie* > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 Wolvie


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Wolvie*


----------



## RG Now66 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch alles Gute und ein  an *Wolvie* und seinen neuen 2 Mio. Stuhl


----------



## Wolvie (5. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da will man nur den anderen Gratzen und erfährt, das man selbst wieder ne Mio geschafft hat.  Hab ich gar nich gesehen.
Danke. 

GRATZ den anderen! 
Ranklotzen, bevor wir überholt werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere* socke* hat gerade seinen neuen 8.Mio-Stuhl vom Tischler bekommen > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey - grosses Grats an unsere *socke *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich drei neue Stühle! 

1. geht an *p00nage* für seine 8.Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. geht an *picar81_4711* für seine 3.Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der 3. geht an *Ronny* zu seiner 1.Mio > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ich hechel wieder hinterher... *keuch*

Grosses Grats an *p00nage, picar81_4711* und *Ronny *


----------



## T0M@0 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Wolvie (8. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch Gratz


----------



## RG Now66 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ich stachel noch mal alle zu Höchstleitungen an.
*-> Gratz an alle und los los los ! -> * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*darkEmperor* hat sich seinen 1.Mio.Stuhl verdient > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz 2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zwei weitere Millionäre haben ihr neuen Stühle in Beschlag genommen:
*Knutowskie* weiht gerade seinen 9er ein > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*lsd-mann* macht es sich auf seinem neuen 2er-Stuhl bequem > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (10. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz  Gratz  Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein heftiges GRATS an *Knutowskie *und *lsd-mann*


----------



## T0M@0 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Knutowskie und lsd-mann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder haben zwei Mio-Stühle ihre neuen Besitzter gefunden:
Auf dem 7.Mio-Stuhl macht es sich *PCGHGS* bequem > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 2.Mio-Stuhl beheimatet nun *malkolm* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So jetzt im Wochenende ein grosses Gratz für das beste Team => *70335* 
und ein  für alle neuen Milestoner.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses  für *PCGHGS* und *malkolm*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz knut. der gute wird bald noch ein wenig mehr ppd machen  sobald ich mit meinen energie versorger geredet hab und die mit ziehn werde ich mich auch auf den weg in die top 50 machen


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke @all 

Gratz *malkolm*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dave* wurde es auf seinem 3.Mio-Stuhl zu unbequem, darum hat er sich jetzt einen 4er zugelegt > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Meier war schneller....

Aber auch von mir ein GRATS an *Dave *


----------



## davidof2001 (14. November 2011)

Vielen dank Leute. Man tut was man kann.


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2011)

Gratz


----------



## PCGHGS (15. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Dave 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 5.Mio-Stuhl hat in *Rauh_Thomas* seinen neuen Besitzer gefunden > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Rauh_Thomas


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Rauh_Thomas



ditto


----------



## trucker1963 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Rauh_Thomas


 auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Cepherlon* hat sich heute seinen neuen 4.Mio-Stuhl erarbeitet > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schmidde* hat sich seinen ersten Stuhl verdient > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. November 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> Cepherlon hat sich heute seinen neuen 4.Mio-Stuhl erarbeitet > grosses Grats<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=490376"/>
> Schmidde hat sich seinen ersten Stuhl verdient > Grats und mögen viele folgen<img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=490380"/>



Großes gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Henninges *tauschte gerade seinen 6er-Stuhl gegen den 7er-Stuhl ein > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*picar81_4711* tauscht seine Stühle im Rekordtempo aus > Grosses Grats zum 4.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da geht ja ganz schön was ab...

Grosses GRATs an *Cepherlon, Schmidde, Henninges *und den "Turbo" *picar81_4711*


----------



## caine2011 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats auch von mir


----------



## trucker1963 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da geht ja ganz schön was ab...
> 
> Grosses GRATs an *Cepherlon, Schmidde, Henninges *und den "Turbo" *picar81_4711*


 

Auch von mir an die Genannten ein Riesen


----------



## Henninges (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*huch*...schon 7.000.000 punkte...hab ich noch nicht mal mitbekommen...

dankääää... (:


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an Henninges und natürlich auch dem ganzen Rest der in letzter Zeit jubilierte .


----------



## PCGHGS (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats* Rauh_Thomas, Cepherlon, Schmidde, Henninges *und *picar81_4711 
*


----------



## Schmidde (17. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hui hui...der erste Stuhl 

Vielen Dank an das Team für die Glückwünsche


----------



## tomas2 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



tomas2 schrieb:


> Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!



Mutschoss Garssiasss - oder wie der Spanier heisst


----------



## RG Now66 (18. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!



Gratz !! Bee das ist mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## T0M@0 (18. November 2011)

tomas2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!



Gratz dem Großem Bumblebee!!!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Bumble hat die 200 Mio. das ist einfach geil...er ist der beste und 70335 rockt einfach..von mir einen persönlichen Gruß
ich habe irgendwie Lust auf unseren 70335-Gott einen kleinen Scheiterhaufen mit PC-Teilen zu opfern


----------



## LuXTuX (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein gz 

Mein Falter wird in den nächsten Tagen umziehen. In eine dunkle kalte Tonne.
Ich habe mir ein Laptop bestellt und ich brauche den Platz. Einen neuen Faltserver wird es aber wieder geben, wenn das "Kleingeld" dafür da ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Was soll man da noch sagen?*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ThoSch_0815* holt sich gerade seinen 7.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*r4ffzahn* erfaltet sich seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sunotech* bekommt seinen 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*mihapiha* holt sich seinen 1.Mio-Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. Ich hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass ich mit dem zweit-Team auch die Million knacke..


----------



## Henninges (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



tomas2 schrieb:


> Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!



dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen...grats bee !


----------



## nfsgame (18. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Henninges schrieb:


> dem ist wohl nichts hinzuzufügen...grats bee !


 
Dem schließe ich mich ebenfalls an .


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats aber auch an *ThoSch_0815, r4ffzahn, sunotech *und *mihapiha *


----------



## Thosch (19. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Was soll man da noch sagen?*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BIG-Grats auch von mir @ alle die ne neue Marke erklommen haben !     Und danke für die Vorschusslorbeeren !  !  Nix für ungut, ist aber erst der 6-Mille-Hocker. Und bis zur Bumbles-Gipfelmarke    schaff ichs wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr ... aber im nächsten, da fang ich gleich mit der richtigen HW an !!


----------



## T0M@0 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz!


----------



## caine2011 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich soll euch von raffzahn einen herzlichen dank ausrichten

und ich finde das natürlich auch eine herausragende leistung von allen teammembern insbesondere bumblebee

(wie wir mmoler sagen: du bist nicht epic, du bist legendary)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*moses85* hat sich seinen ersten Stuhl erfaltet > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *moses85* hat sich seinen ersten Stuhl erfaltet > Grats und mögen viele folgen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - genauso isses, Gratulation


----------



## caine2011 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats


----------



## T0M@0 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## ernei (21. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Bumblebee,



tomas2 schrieb:


> Ein ganz dickes GZ an Bumblebee für seine 200ste! Million. Echt unglaublich diese Leistung!!!



ich ziehe meinen Hut, Hochachtung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*RG_Now66* ist munter am falten und hat sich heute sein 3.Mio-Stuhl geholt > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz zur 3. 

RG_Now66


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

3 Millionen - saubere Sache - GRATs


----------



## RG Now66 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, 

3mio sind besser als 2mio aber 4 wären noch besser , also weiter gehts.

Und noch ein  für das* beste* Team =


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Mastermaisi777* schnappt sich gerade sein 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*computertod* erfaltet sich gerade seinen ersten Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an unsere beiden neuesten "Aufsteiger" *Mastermaisi777 *und *computertod *


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Mastermaisi777* schnappt sich gerade sein 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an unsere beiden neuesten "Aufsteiger" *Mastermaisi777 *und *computertod *


 
dem schließe ich mich an 

In letzter Zeit gehts hier ganz schön rund


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 

Gratz an die anderen Aufsteiger !


----------



## RG Now66 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner  weiter so !
( Und ein extra  für meine grössten Konkurenten Mastermaisi777...  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wen es so weiter geht, steht bald schon wieder eine neue Clubvergrösserung an. 

*Cyberien* erfaltet sich die erste Mio > Grats zum ersten Stuhl und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  mehr - diesmal für *Cyberien*


----------



## T0M@0 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

n1 Cyberien 

keep on foding


----------



## Wolvie (24. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

[ironie]
Ich fordere eine Faltbeschränkung, auf Grund der hohen Geschwindigkeit, in der hier die Milestones purzeln! Da kommt doch keiner mit dem Gratzen hinterher. 
[/ironie]

Dickes Gratz an alle - und vorallem an die 200 Mio. Hummel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *HarterKern* hat sich gerade seinen ersten Stuhl erfaltet > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Wolvie: Schau lieber weg.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *HarterKern*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*RubixX* faltet unermütlich und bekommt dafür nun seinen 9er-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dem kann ich mich anschliessen


----------



## haha (25. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fette Grats an alle neuen Besitzer eines heiss begehrten Stuhles in der PCGH-F@H-Millionärslounge(-club) !!!!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. November 2011)

Gratz auch von mir


----------



## RG Now66 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



haha schrieb:


> Fette Grats an alle neuen Besitzer eines heiss begehrten Stuhles in der PCGH-F@H-Millionärslounge(-club) !!!!!!


 Dito


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *caine2011* faltet unermüdlich und holt sich seinen 8er-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an computertod für seine erste Million!

caine2011 und alles anderen natürlich auch ein kräftiges Gratz!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz, *caine2011 *


----------



## computertod (26. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx für die Gratz, mal sehen was sich übern Winter noch so reisen lässt


----------



## caine2011 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dankeschön


allen anderen auch ein grats und weiter so!


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein spätes Grats an: *moses85*, *RG_Now66*, *Mastermaisi777*, *computertod*, *Cyberien*, *HarterKern*, *RubixX* und *caine2011*


----------



## T0M@0 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein nachträgliches


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein spezielles GRATs geht an *fce4ever*

Hast dich echt gut "in Szene gesetzt" ... vorstellen und gleich darauf Millionär 

Und dann *Peter_L.* - Doppelmillionär 
*Centurion *hat sich schon den Dreierstuhl geschnappt ... 

.. So langsam müssen wir wirklich anbauen ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an 





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*nooby-on-mp3* macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und rockt > grosses Grats zum 4.Mio-Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *nooby-on-mp3* macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und rockt > grosses Grats zum 4.Mio-Stuhl



Auch von mir ein


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstaunlicherweise hat noch niemand gratuliert zur *Rückeroberung von Platz 19*

Nun - ich tu es hiermit und voller Stolz auf euch alle - super Job


----------



## Z28LET (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sehr schön, so muss es sein!


----------



## RG Now66 (1. Dezember 2011)

Platz19  geile arbeit vom  besten Team der Welt


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wer das Gefühl kennt wenn der Turbo im Auto so richtig "anbläst" der kann folgendes nachvollziehen

*A.Meier-PS3* hat gerade  *360,686  *Punkte abgeliefert


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da macht der Server scheinbar was er soll .


----------



## Henninges (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gefällt mir...


----------



## Wolvie (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle!


----------



## Schmicki (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *A.Meier-PS3* hat gerade  *360,686  *Punkte abgeliefert


 
Und das ist noch nicht das Maximum. Bei ungestörter Faltweise sind über 400000 Punkte drin! 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte *mattinator* ein ganz grossen Dank aussprechen für seine Hilfe beim Einrichten meines Servers.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wer das Gefühl kennt wenn der Turbo im Auto so richtig "anbläst" der kann folgendes nachvollziehen
> 
> *A.Meier-PS3* hat gerade  *360,686  *Punkte abgeliefert


 WOW Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* faltet fleissig und holt sich nun in kürzerster Zeit seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*A2TheJK* geht unbeirrt seinen Falterweg > grosses Grats zum 3.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*darkEmperor *bleibt am Ball und holt sich seinen zweiten Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses GRATs auch von mir an *picar81_4711*, *A2TheJK *und *darkEmperor *


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes GRATZ an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Krokonowaka* nimmt gerade auf seinem hart erarbeiteten 2.Mio-Stuhl Platz > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein verdientes  für *Krokonowaka*


----------



## Wolvie (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Werden hier hohe Zahlen durch den Raum geschoben.. eine wahre Freude

GRATZ @all !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Tranceangel2k* faltet was das Zeug hält und holt sich den 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Krokonowaka und Tranceangel2k


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Tranceangel2k *auch von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz @all


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 2.Mio-Stuhl geht an *Raknison* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Smiley-rockt-Sammlung wird langsam echt gross.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an *Raknison, *dass du Meier's Smiley-Sammlung vergrössert hast 
Und natürlich ein GRATs für die zweite Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke an *Raknison, *dass du Meier's Smiley-Sammlung vergrössert hast


Der ist schon seit seiner 1.Mio drin.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* faltet munter für die gute Sache und holt sie die 9.Mio-Sitzbank > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*B_R_G* - for the win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas2 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die netten Gratz!!! Motiviert mich noch mehr Power zu investieren. 
Danke auch an die beste Community die es gibt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wolvie faltet was das Zeug hält und holt gerade seinen 3.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da füg ich doch mein GRATs für *Wolvie* gleich an


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Wolvie (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke

Und GRATZ den anderen.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.... Diesmal waren es nur *285,649* Punkte - *A.Meier-PS3*, du lässt nach


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und nun knallt *Muschkote* gleich mal *281,441* Punkte hinterher 

*70335 FTW *


----------



## Z28LET (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute wird definitiv mal wieder ein neuer Tagesrekord eingefahren! 
Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... Diesmal waren es nur *285,649* Punkte - *A.Meier-PS3*, du lässt nach


Sorg dafür das ich bzw. mein Server ne P6904 bekomme, dann bringe ich dir ~460'000Punkte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten zwei Stühle wurden ausgeliefert:
*xXxatrush1987* hat einen 6.Mio-Stuhl bekommen > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sir_Danus* bekommt das 3er-Modell > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mensch, Mensch, hier ist was los! Da weiss man ja überhaupt nicht, wo man anfangen soll zu Gratzen! 

GLÜCKWÜNSCH ALLERSEITS!


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Lob an die  -schreinerei die gerade Überstunden machen müssen, um uns die ganzen Stühle zu liefern.
*
Und ein grosses Gratz an alle Milestoner*.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ein Lob an die  -schreinerei die gerade Überstunden machen müssen, um uns die ganzen Stühle zu liefern.
> *
> Und ein grosses Gratz an alle Milestoner*.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen  für *xXxatrush1987 *und *Sir_Danus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Schreinerei bekommt einfach keinen Feierabend :
*HeartofLightning* hat gerade seinen 2.Mio-Stuhl in Auftrag gegeben > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir_Danus (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle 
Und auch von mir grosses Grats an *xXxatrush1987 *und*HeartofLightning *


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was bin ich froh, dass mein 200-Millionen-Stuhl auf einem (unverdienten) Sockel steht; "da unten" sind die Stuhlreihen langsam ganz schön eng... 

Ganz grosses GRATs an *HeartofLightning *


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt wird's eng - auch *ghost__dog* nimmt seinen Millionärs-Stuhl entgegen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz:* Raknison*,* Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH*, *Wolvie*, *xXxatrush1987*, *Sir_Danus*, *HeartofLightning *und *ghost__dog*


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Gratz:* Raknison*,* Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH*, *Wolvie*, *xXxatrush1987*, *Sir_Danus*, *HeartofLightning *und *ghost__dog*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*TH-ECK* faltet munter und holt sich gerade den 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* 

Und nicht zu vergessen die *383,358* Punkte von *picar81*


----------



## davidof2001 (9. Dezember 2011)

Und damit seine 6te Mille.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Und damit seine 6te Mille.


Glatt übersehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!

Hui, ich habe eben gesehen, dass ich vor zwei Jahren meine erste WU abgeliefert habe. Passend dazu habe ich die 12. Million erfaltet.
Da ja Eigenlob stinkt, gratuliere ich lieber dem *besten Team (70335) der Welt* (mindestens)! 
Ohne diese unermütliche Hilfsbereitschaft im Forum, bis hin zur Selbstaufopferung, wären wir nicht so weit gekommen. Hach, zur Weihnachtszeit werde ich immer so rührseelig.


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Schmicki schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation!
> 
> Hui, ich habe eben gesehen, dass ich vor zwei Jahren meine erste WU abgeliefert habe. Passend dazu habe ich die 12. Million erfaltet.
> Da ja Eigenlob stinkt, gratuliere ich lieber dem besten Team (70335) der Welt (mindestens)!
> Ohne diese unermütliche Hilfsbereitschaft im Forum, bis hin zur Selbstaufopferung, wären wir nicht so weit gekommen. Hach, zur Weihnachtszeit werde ich immer so rührseelig.



Grosses Gratz an Schmicki


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Club hat ein neues Mitglied bekommen:
*Freyn* bekommt gerade seinen ersten Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club, *Freyn* - hast es dir verdient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Durch den Serverausfall haben sie ein paar Stühle aufgestaut:
*Knutowskie* holt sich seine ersten Langzeit-Stuhl > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*folding_hoomer* holt gerade sein 3.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Manicmanue*l erfaltet sich sein seinen 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Z28LET* dürfen wir als neues als neues Clubmitglied begrüssen > Grats und mögen viele Mio's folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön... Da hat das Update nach der Downtime eine kleine Überraschung für mich heute morgen bereit gehalten.

Auf zur 3.


----------



## Z28LET (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle!
Ohne euch hätte ich das nie gemacht!


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Durch den Serverausfall haben sie ein paar Stühle aufgestaut:
> *Knutowskie* holt sich seine ersten Langzeit-Stuhl > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gratz!!!


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Durch den Serverausfall haben sie ein paar Stühle aufgestaut:
> *Knutowskie* holt sich seine ersten Langzeit-Stuhl > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio
> 
> 
> ...




Herzlich willkommen bei uns, Z28LET - auf ein gutes "Zusammenfalten" 

Glückwunsch an meine "Mitfalter" für Ihre nächste Millionen - und danke für Eure Würdigung - ich fühle mich geehrt 
Aber ohne Euch wär ich längst noch nicht so weit . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Platz 18


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats: *TH-ECK, picar81_4711,* *Knutowskie, **Freyn**, **Manicmanue*l, *Z28LET und** folding_hoomer 
*


PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, Rundumschlag....

Grosses GRATS an *Knutowskie**, **Manicmanue*l, *Z28LET und** folding_hoomer *

und natürlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Platz 18 ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*PCGHGS* faltet und faltet und faltet usw. > grosses Grats zum 8.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *PCGHGS* faltet und faltet und faltet usw. > grosses Grats zum 8.Mio-Stuhl



Grosses GRATs auch von mir 

Und nun hat mihapiha wieder mal zugeschlagen - ein  zu seinem *312,934* Punkte-Beitrag


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an PCGHGS


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *picar81_4711* nimmt gerade auf seinem neuen 7.Mio-Stuhl Platz > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an *PCGHGS, **picar81_4711 *weiter so.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist ja heftig wie es wieder rappelt und klingelt hier

Grosses GRATs an *picar81_4711*


----------



## mihapiha (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und nun hat mihapiha wieder mal zugeschlagen - ein  zu seinem *312,934* Punkte-Beitrag


 


Ich hab mit dieser WU heute am bisher am meisten im Team gefaltet. Genial!
Danke. Ich hoffe auch einmal eine P6904 WU mit den neuen Opterons zu bekommen. Würde gerne über 400k für eine WU bekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dieser WU heute am bisher am meisten im Team gefaltet. Genial!



Na da kriegt aber einer die ganz dicke Hose 
Ich gönn es dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hoffe auch einmal eine P6904 WU mit den neuen Opterons zu bekommen. Würde gerne über 400k für eine WU bekommen


Will auch eine.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kleiner Nachtrag...

Die abgelieferten *283,960* Punkte von picar81_4711 verdienen aber auch einen 

Das gibt heute wieder mächtig  am Ende des Tages


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab 4 core i 7 und 4 gtx 550 ti am laufen (unter win 7) aberehr als
25000 ppd kommt nicht raus  laufennaber nur 8 std pro tag


----------



## mihapiha (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neue 285,483 meinerseits


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Rauh_Thomas* ist munter dabei und holt sich seine 6.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - mihapiha hat den Nachbrenner gezündet  - nochmals *285,483* Punkte - sieht nach einem neuen Rekord aus

Und natürlich ein  für *Rauh_Thomas* 

Ihr alle seid einfach ein genialer Haufen


----------



## acer86 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle die ein Meilenstein in letzter Zeit erreicht haben ihr seit klasse

und WOW an mihapiha für sein Punkte run


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und Muschkote haut nochmal *286.459* Punkte hinterher, womit unser Team ein neues (reguläres) Tageshoch von *3.371.211* (!) Punkten erreicht hat!

->


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Und Muschkote haut nochmal *286.459* Punkte hinterher, womit unser Team ein neues (reguläres) Tageshoch von *3.371.211* (!) Punkten erreicht hat!
> 
> ->


 

Ich denke an dieser Stelle sollte man mal mihapiha ein fettes Dankeschön aussprechen für den Punktesegen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Und Muschkote haut nochmal *286.459* Punkte hinterher, womit unser Team ein neues (reguläres) Tageshoch von *3.371.211* (!) Punkten erreicht hat!
> 
> ->






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Geht doch  Mit rund 1,2 bis 1,5 Millionen Punkten wöchentlich meinerseits, denke ich dass wir auch über der 3 Millionen Marke bleiben können.
Da ich zuvor nicht (oder fast nicht) für dieses Team gefaltet habe, denke ich dass mein Beitrag zu sehen sein wird. Da müssen nur die richtigen WUs kommen 

Da kann man schon gut den Unterschied sehen: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/extra_page.php?s=&u=526918


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - mihapiha hat den Nachbrenner gezündet  - nochmals *285,483* Punkte - sieht nach einem neuen Rekord aus
> 
> Und natürlich ein  für *Rauh_Thomas*
> 
> Ihr alle seid einfach ein genialer Haufen



 - ich weis nicht so recht  - ob wirklich genial . .  . .  oder verrückt   

Aber Genie und Wahnsinn liegen ja bekanntlich nahe beieinander  

Trotz aller Zweifel  - ganz große Gratz auch von mir an alle  - macht einfach weiter so . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hab ich wohl jemanden  >


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*p00nage* lässt sich nicht aufhalten und holt sich den 9.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*tripod[pcgh]* holt sich gerade seinen 3.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *p00nage* und *tripod[pcgh]*


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Meilensteiner


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *PCGHGS* faltet und faltet und faltet  usw. > grosses Grats zum  8.Mio-Stuhl


 Thx 

  Grats: *Picar81_4711, Rauh_Thomas,* *tripod[pcgh] *und* p00nage 

*


----------



## tripod (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke 

gz auch an alle anderen


----------



## p00nage (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch, von mir auch nen gz an allen anderen  bin zz leider nicht so aktiv hier im Forum ...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *mihapiha* zu seiner *318,724*-Punkte-Granate


----------



## mihapiha (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Gratulation an *mihapiha* zu seiner *318,724*-Punkte-Granate


 
 Habe auch die 100k PPD Durchschnitt geschafft und auch noch 2 Millionen Punktemarke überschritten!


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Dezember 2011)

mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch die 100k PPD Durchschnitt geschafft und auch noch 2 Millionen Punktemarke überschritten!



Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl jemanden  >



Wie, bitte schön, kommst Du denn auf so eine absurde Idee? 
Auch von mir für alle neuen Milestoner große Gratz  - ganz besonders für *mihapiha* für seine *318,724*-Punkte-Rakete*   * 
Noch ein paar davon, und Du schiesst auch an mir vorbei    - (ich glaub, ich brauch´n Server . . .  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gerade bekommt *Klefreak_gletscherfloh* seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

281,713 auch von Muschkote 

Ich denke ich werde meinen Spielerechner nicht unbeaufsichtigt während der Ferien falten lassen. Die circa 115k Durchschnitt vom Server werden genügen müssen.
Was meint ihr? Zwei Wochen unbeaufsichtigt für einen übertakteten Core i7 980X mit Wakü ist doch etwas zu viel oder nicht?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gerade bekommt *Klefreak_gletscherfloh* seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats



Auch von mir ein 



mihapiha schrieb:


> 281,713 auch von Muschkote



Auch dafür natürlich ein mächtig grosses GRATs an *Muschkote*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde meinen Spielerechner nicht unbeaufsichtigt während der Ferien falten lassen. Die circa 115k Durchschnitt vom Server werden genügen müssen.
> Was meint ihr? Zwei Wochen unbeaufsichtigt für einen übertakteten Core i7 980X mit Wakü ist doch etwas zu viel oder nicht?



Nun, es ist ein gewisses Risiko damit verbunden, stimmt, aber ich lasse meine Kisten durchlaufen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*caine2011* lässt sich nicht aufhalten und holt sich den 9.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz caine2011


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle Milestoner, weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *caine2011 *


----------



## mihapiha (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neue *390,982*-Punkte-Rakete meinerseits. Ich habe mich entschlossen meinen PC während meiner Abwesenheit ausgeschaltet zu lassen. 
Die Faltfarm bleibt aber aktiv. Aber der PPD Durchschnitt sollte mit dieser oder mit der nächsten WU am höchsten sein


----------



## haha (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fettes Grats an alle Milestoner und Astronauten hier !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Neue *390,982*-Punkte-Rakete meinerseits. Ich habe mich entschlossen meinen PC während meiner Abwesenheit ausgeschaltet zu lassen.
> Die Faltfarm bleibt aber aktiv. Aber der PPD Durchschnitt sollte mit dieser oder mit der nächsten WU am höchsten sein



Ja, gratulier dir nur ruhig selber - das spart uns die Arbeit 

Dafür ein megaheftig  an...
- *A.Meier-PS3* für die überirdischen *396,752* Punkte
*- picar81_4711* für seine *279,076*-Punkte-Granate

das geht ja ab wie Schmitts Katze


----------



## Z28LET (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwünsche!

Wow!


----------



## mihapiha (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, gratulier dir nur ruhig selber - das spart uns die Arbeit
> 
> Dafür ein megaheftig  an...
> - *A.Meier-PS3* für die überirdischen *396,752* Punkte
> ...



Lass mir die Freude  Außerdem haben wieder die 3 Millionen Punkte an einem Tag geknackt. Geht doch wunderbar.
Ich bin außerdem fast bei 200k PPD Durchschnitt. Leider wird es nicht mehr besser werden  Aber immerhin falten wir wie die Wilden. 

Mann, macht es wieder mal Spaß in einem Team zu sein wo die Punkte noch einen Unterschied machen! Sogar unter den Top 100 bin ich jetzt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*RG_Now66* war fleissig und bekommt dafür einen 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*JayxG* faltet was das Zeug hält > grosses Grats zum 9.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *RG_Now66* war fleissig und bekommt dafür einen 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> *JayxG* faltet was das Zeug hält > grosses Grats zum 9.Mio-Stuhl






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Dezember 2011)

Dankee, wow schon der 4 Mio-stuhl..
Das geht echt schnell 

So und noch ein  für alle und ein frohes Fest.


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Schmicki (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle Milestoner und frohe Weihnachten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* faltet als wäre der Teufel hinter im her > grosses Grats zum 8.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*mihapiha* macht sich noch selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und besorgt sich den 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Octopoth* bekommt zu Weihnachten seine Mitgliedschaft in unserem Millionärsclub > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Dezember 2011)

Gratz


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*r4ffzahn* erfaltet sich zu Weihnachten den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-falter:
*malkolm* erfaltet sich sein 5.Mio-Weihnachtstuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tahooma* erfaltet sich zu Weihnachten seinen 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz r4ffzahn, malkolm und Tahooma


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bin wieder daaa - und gratse gleich mal allen


----------



## RG Now66 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz r4ffzahn, malkolm und Tahooma


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz r4ffzahn, malkolm und Tahooma


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da die EOC endlich wieder online sind, gibt es jetzt die aufgestauten Stühle zu vergeben:

Zwei 9.Mio-Stühle gehen an *acer86* und *picar81_4711* > beiden ein grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei 4.Mio-Stühle gehen an* LaSamurai* und *Soldat0815* > beiden ein grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwei 1.Mio-Stühle gehen an *Eifelaner* und *Hisuichan* > Grats an beide und mögen viele Mio's folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ich jemanden übersehen habe, bitte melden.


----------



## acer86 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
und Gratz an alle die "neue Stühle" bekommen haben  * IHR ROCKT  *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, da war ganz schön Stau im Eingang zum Millionenraum

Grats euch allen und  für die Leistung


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zwei 9.Mio-Stühle gehen an *acer86* und *picar81_4711* > beiden ein grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gratz


----------



## T0M@0 (30. Dezember 2011)

Gratulation


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz auch von mir.


----------



## Tahooma (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle, dir mir gratuliert haben.

Und ich gratuliere allen, denen ich noch nicht gratuliert habe 

Ansonsten wünsch ich euch allen nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier noch die offizielle Gratulation zu Deiner *451.226*-Punkte-Rakete - mihapiha - *SPITZENWERT*


----------



## mihapiha (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Das geniale ist, dass meine Faltfarm etwas unter 3 Tage zum Falten braucht. Idealerweise wären also rein theoretisch 150k PPD möglich. Das hätte ich mir nie gedacht!


----------



## Eifelaner (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hehe danke Jungs hatte das schon total verdrängt  Ich gratuliere auch und wünsch euch allen schon einen guten Rutsch denn ich bin ab morgen in Hamburg  Nordisch wuhuhu Nordisch By Nature


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Cepherlon* erfaltet sich den 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*tom7* er faltet sich munter den 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cepherlon* und *tom7*


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Cepherlon* und *tom7*


 
Gratz, weiter so.


----------



## tom7 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Dank Euch und Glückwunsch an alle Milestoner


----------



## chris1995 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle die wieder ein Ziel erreicht haben und gleichzeitig einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viele Punkte 

MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder eine Granate von picar81_4711..

Grats zu *382,854* Punkten


----------



## acer86 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber die Größte Granate geht wo ganz klar an das Team was mit Massiven Server Einsatz und Team Faltaktionen innerhalb von eine Monate 14 Millionen mehr Produziert hat als im Vormonat    Ihr Rockt Einfach Alle, es macht echt ein Riesen Spaß ein kleiner Teil dieses Wahnsinn`s Team´s zu sein


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Aber die größte Granate geht wohl ganz klar an das Team was mit massivem Server-Einsatz und Team-Faltaktionen innerhalb von einem Monat 14 Millionen mehr produziert hat als im Vormonat...



... Ein wahres Wort


----------



## mihapiha (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die 2,5 Millionen Punkte meinerseits über die letzten zwei drei Wochen sind aber ganz schon untergegangen. Das Team hat sich so massiv gesteigert zum Vergleich des Vormonats, dass ich wirklich dachte, dass meine Punkte einen Unterschied machen würden. Unglaublich. Tolle Leistung vom ganzen Team. 

Ich teste gerade ein paar neue Einstellungen (CPU-Z Validator 3.1) und werde demnächst wieder mit meinem Spiele-PC mit falten. Hoffentlich können wir den Dezembermonat noch toppen! Das Monatsergebnis ist schon toll, aber schaut euch einmal in Ruhe die Wochenergebnisse an. Der Anstieg über die letzten 3 Wochen ist wirklich brachial!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich frag mich gerade ob es überhaupt Sinn macht *mihapiha* den 4.Mio-Stuhl zu geben > ergreift ja schon bald nach dem 5er. 
Grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*folding_hoomer* bekommt seinen 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an *mihapiha* und *folding_hoomer *weiter so.

(Nebenbei: Der 4-Miostuhl ist schon sehr bequem oder??  )


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ein Gratz an *mihapiha* und *folding_hoomer *weiter so.



Da schreib ich doch *DITTO*


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da schreib ich doch *DITTO*


 
*Dinto*


----------



## mihapiha (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> (Nebenbei: Der 4-Miostuhl ist schon sehr bequem oder??  )


 


Danke, aber so bequem auch nicht. Ich denke der 5 Millionenstuhl ist viel besser


----------



## Amigafan (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ein Gratz an *mihapiha* und *folding_hoomer *weiter so.
> 
> (Nebenbei: Der 4-Miostuhl ist schon sehr bequem oder??  )



Vielen Dank und große Grats auch an alle meine Mitfalter und Milestoner . . .

Letztendlich tragt auch Ihr alle die "Schuld" daran, dass ich mein Monatsergebnis von November auf Dezember fast verdreifacht habe  

Schämt Euch, und ab in die Ecke!  

Mal sehen, wie lange mir dieser Stuhl "gefällt" . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*The_Ian* ist munter dabei und erfaltet sich den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ichse* Punktestand füllt sich stetig und bekommt nun den 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GROSSES* Gratz an *The_Ian* und *Ichse*


----------



## The Ian (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke euch...auf dass die rechner glühen für die nächsten paar milliönchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hoffe unsere Tischler hat bei den 4.Mio-Stühlen vorgesorgt:
Die nächsten zwei 4.Mio-Stühle gehen an *Wolvie* und *Mastermaisi777 *> beiden ein grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an  *Wolvie* und *Mastermaisi777 
*


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Wolvie *und *Mastermaisi777 *

*NACHTRAG*: ... und *picar* wird mir nun langsam unheimlich - wieder *274,379* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und *picar* wird mir nun langsam unheimlich - wieder *274,379* Punkte


und komplettiert damit auch seine 10.Mio > grosses Garts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> und komplettiert damit auch seine 10.Mio > grosses Garts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vielen Dank!  Bin momentan mit Bleifuß unterwegs......damit wir das Team weiter nach oben schieben.....


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Januar 2012)

Gratz


----------



## mihapiha (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation auch von meiner Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz: *mihapiha*, *folding_hoomer*, *The_Ian*, *Ichse*, *Wolvie*, *Mastermaisi777* und *picar81_4711*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da isser wieder - der Bleifuss von picar81_4711 - weitere *274,379* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und auch wieder ein "Vollgasbeitrag" von* mihapiha* - *317,907* Punkte; nach den *279,102* von 6 Stunden vorher steppt da wieder ganz schön der Bär


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dave* ist munter am falten und holt sich den 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Dave* ist munter am falten und holt sich den 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats



Grats Dave 

Und ein  geht an *Muschkote* für weitere *314,773* Punkte


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Januar 2012)

Gratz Dave


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*caine2011* hat so munter gefaltet das er jetzt auf seinem ersten Langzeitstuhl platz nehmen darf > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidof2001 (5. Januar 2012)

Danke Leute. 
Und an alle anderen Milestoner auch eine Gratulation.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *caine2011*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder lässt der *picar81_4711* seine Muskeln spielen - Grats zu weiteren *222,542* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und wieder lässt der *picar81_4711* seine Muskeln spielen - Grats zu weiteren *222,542* Punkten



Und nochmals "Schwarzenegger" - weitere *224,517* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An dieser Stelle mal wieder ein  für alle unsere Corefalter und ganzbesonders unseren Häuptling Bee,
weiter so !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat *mihapiha* wieder mit der grossen Kelle serviert - *317,271* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Hamsteln* füllt munter sein Punktekonto > grosses Grats zum 6.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*darkEmperor* erhöht seinen Punktestand > grosses Grats zum 3.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hamsteln* und *darkEmperor *zu den neuen Stühlen 
.. und dann natürlich auch ein grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* für den *256,192* Punkteregen

... und dann noch der Nachtrag - *264,298* Punktesegen von *mihapiha *


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Hamsteln *und *darkEmperor *weiter so !


----------



## Eifelaner (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gewinne Gewinne Gewinne Grats an euch, tolle Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club bekommen:
*Kazadbaruk* verdiente sich seinen 1.Mio-Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club bekommen:
> *Kazadbaruk* verdiente sich seinen 1.Mio-Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ein neuer im Kreis der Millionäre


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle fleissigen Falter! Jetzt holen wir nochmal tief Luft und stemmen uns auf den 17. Teamplatz!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Kazadbaruk*; der erste Stuhl ist immer der schönste


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an Kazadbaruk zur ersten Mio. ,mögen viele folgen.


----------



## trucker1963 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein großes  von mir. Macht weiter so.


----------



## Lorin (9. Januar 2012)

Gratz an die Milestoner auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*trucker1963* ist stetig am falten und holt sich den 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da hat sich doch der *trucker1963 *ein  verdient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Julian Kruck* faltet ausdauernd mit und holt sich den 7.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt kommt ein Stuhl den bis jetzt erst unser Bumbelbee inne hatte  und das ist auch schon läger her :
*Onimicha/Cyrano68* war so mit Eifer und Ausdauer dabei das er den 40.Mio-Stuhl bekommt > ganz grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz 

Und was macht man nun mit 40 Stühlen?


----------



## Henninges (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ali baba und seine freunde zum tee laden ?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Uiii - da muss ich ja schon wieder ganz schön "rumgratsen"

Also: *Julian Kruck*, Grats und  zu deinem neuen Stuhl

*Onimicha/Cyrano68*, du wirst schnell feststellen, dass der Stuhl sehr gut gepolstert ist - man sitzt ja auch länger drauf - *GROSSES* Grats an dich 


.. und ein Nachschlag ...

*picar81_4711* hat wieder mächtig zugeschlagen  *495,763* Punkte sind auf uns niedergeprasselt 
Dafür gibt es von mir ein


----------



## Julian Kruck (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke leute!
ich muss sagen, das war eher zufall dass ich mitbekommen habe, die 7millionen geknackt zu haben 
Bin nicht mehr so aktiv hier, falte aber doch im stillen noch ausdauernd mit  und lass abundan mal nen blick auf die stats fallen, um zu sehen ob noch alles in ordnung ist.
Also in diesem sinne, lass knacken und auch von mir ein grats an alle die hier mitfalten 

PS: @ a.meier: mal sehen wer den längeren atem hat


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Onimicha/Cyrano68 *auch von mir ein  für den 40Mio.Stuhl... (was für eine Hausnummer 40 000 000  ) weiter so.

Und Gratz an *Julian Kruck *zum 7Mio.Stuhl und an *picar81_4711 *zur seiner Montser WU mit* 495,763 
*


----------



## Eifelaner (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

krasses grats, sind echt mal ein hausnummern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Julian Kruck schrieb:


> PS: @ a.meier: mal sehen wer den längeren atem hat


Ich momentan sicher den Tieferen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 6.Mio-Stuhl bekommt *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* 

... und natürlich für die zusätzlichen *223,314* Punkte von *picar81_4711* - die haben uns zu einem sehr guten Tagesresultat verholfen


----------



## Schmidde (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ein Stuhl den bis jetzt erst unser Bumbelbee inne hatte  und das ist auch schon läger her :
> *Onimicha/Cyrano68* war so mit Eifer und Ausdauer dabei das er den 40.Mio-Stuhl bekommt > ganz grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und unser guter Kapitan?


----------



## TEAM_70335 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grüße noch an The Ian für die 6 dicken Brätzeln und auch an Herr Leipold fürs überholen und die 6 mio klar machen...und ich feiere mich selbst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schmidde schrieb:


> Und unser guter Kapitan?


Weil er im  unterwegs ist, hab ich ihn übersehen.


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kriegt ein  von mir


----------



## Henninges (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

warum hält sich der aberglaube, freitag der 13. sei ein unglückstag ?


----------



## Eifelaner (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freitag_der_13.

So lange wie es abergläubische Menschen gibt, ...


----------



## haha (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle! Und immer gemeinsam weiter so  fette Gratz an alle Milestoner und Neureichen   !!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Henninges schrieb:


> warum hält sich der aberglaube, freitag der 13. sei ein unglückstag ?


Merkst doch selber warum > niemand merkt das du deinen 8.Mio-Stuhl geholt hast  > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH* erfaltet sich ihre 1.Langzeitbank > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Lasst bloss meine besser Hälfte nicht hören das Freitag der 13. ein Unglückstag sei > sie ist an einem Freitag der 13. geboren und ihr wärd einen Kopf kürzer > so gesehen wär es euer Unglückstag.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Henninges* und *Birkhart_Relocations_GmbH*


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zu würdigen wären da natürlich auch noch die exorbitanten *462,202* Punkte von *Muschkote*


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an UWE64LE für die 10 Mille


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner  weiter so.


----------



## Wolvie (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein "Roundhouse-GRATZ" an die Punktelieferanten.
Geht ja echt ab hier...

Und alle Daumen hoch für  - nachher klettern wir auf Platz 17!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir hamms - *Platz 17 *

Einmal mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*malkolm* war fleissig beim falten und bekommt dafür seinen 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an *ALLE*!


----------



## Malkolm (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und GZ ans ganze Team


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an alle! Platz 17!!!
Vor allem auch an Thosch und Schmidde, die ihre Server bald in Betrieb nehmen!

Jetzt gehts rund......werde die nächsten Tage auf 300k PPD kommen, da gibt es viel Turbo!


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2012)

Leute, ihr seit spitze!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein GRATs an *malkolm*


----------



## Eifelaner (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

geht schon ab hier  Grats an uns alle und natürlich malkolm


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Eifelaner schrieb:


> Grats an uns alle und natürlich malkolm


 Dito!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein kleiner Punktesegen von mir > *288'026* 

Sich selber loben macht man zwar nicht, aber meine BigWU von heute Morgen ging unter > vermutlich weil sie noch zum gestrigen Tagesergebnis dazugezählt wurde.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Punktesegen von mir > *288'026*



Sorry für das Versehen und ein doppel- für dich


----------



## Lorin (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 10 Mios.... läuft doch 
Danke für's Gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*ThoSch_0815* war fleissig am falten und holt sich den 7.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich war fleissig am falten und bekomm nun den zweiten Langzeit-Stuhl (20.Mio)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich bin fleissig am Gratulieren und darum...

Gratz an *ThoSch_0815* und ganz besonders an *A.Meier-PS3 *


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dickes Gratz* an *ThoSch_0815* für 7 Mio. und *A.Meier-PS3* für 20 Mio.!!!


----------



## RG Now66 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir für *ThoSch_0815* und *A.Meier-PS3 *


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> *ThoSch_0815* für 7 Mio. und *A.Meier-PS3* für 20 Mio.


Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Meine abgelieferte BigWU von heute Morgen ging schon wieder auf das gestrige Tagesergebnis  > 279'193Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Meine abgelieferte BigWU von heute Morgen ging schon wieder auf das gestrige Tagesergebnis  > 279'193Punkte



Erstmal Grats - echt eine Hausnummer

Ich frage mich bloss - sollte man dich nun zum *A.Meier-PS4* befördern??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*RubixX* holt sich den ersten Langzeitstuhl > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*lsd-mann* ist munter dabei und bekommst den 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nichtraucher91* holt sich auch schon den zweiten Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu guter Letzt ein neues Mitglied im Club:
*Chris2k2* faltet seine erste Mio > Grats und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Bumblebee: Frag mich wieder wenn ich ne PS4 mein Eigen nenne.


----------



## Eifelaner (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an alle faltkollegen


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Januar 2012)

Gratz weiter so


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *RubixX* holt sich den ersten Langzeitstuhl
> *
> lsd-mann* ist munter dabei und bekommst den 3.Mio-Stuhl
> *
> ...


Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats - doll gemacht


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *RubixX* holt sich den ersten Langzeitstuhl > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Gratz


----------



## mihapiha (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle *picar81_4711* würdigen. Gestern gab es ein *617,285* Punkte Paket bestehend aus 3 WUs. 
Außerdem kamen die ersten *319,496* Punkte von einer P6903 WU wie ich doch mal annehme und der 14 Millionen-Stuhl! 
Toll!

Gratulation.

P.S.: @ picar81_4711: Auf die 319k habe ich lange gewartet!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun wollte ich dies alles hier gebührend würdigen - und da kommt mir doch ein mihapiha zuvor ...

Trotzdem - *GROSSES* Grats an *picar81_4711* 

Und dann - ganz frisch - sind da noch *317,634* Punkte von *Muschkote* zu vermelden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*farming* betritt als neues Mitglied unseren Club und bekommt den 1.Mio-Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelaner (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats farming


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle *picar81_4711* würdigen. Gestern gab es ein *617,285* Punkte Paket bestehend aus 3 WUs.
> Außerdem kamen die ersten *319,496* Punkte von einer P6903 WU wie ich doch mal annehme und der 14 Millionen-Stuhl!
> Toll!
> 
> ...



Leider bekam ich bei einer P6903 WU keine Bonuspunkte, obwohl ich sie einwandfrei abgeliefert habe, es wurden nur die Basispunkte angerechnet....gefaltet hab ich sie mit einem 980X, das Problem hatte ich vor Wochen auch schon mal....


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Eifelaner schrieb:


> grats *farming*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Millionärsclub


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Manicmanuel* ist munter dabei und holt sich den 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Manicmanuel* ist munter dabei und holt sich den 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Große Grats an *Manicmanuel* für seine 3. und *RG_Now66* für seine 5. Mio - weiter so . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Manicmanuel* und *RG_Now66*

*OOPS:*

Da habe ich doch glatt *A.Meier-PS3* vergessen; bzw. seine *398,174* Punkte
Und nun neu auch noch *319,973* Punkte von *picar81_4711*

Beiden noch ein heftig verdientes


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jay Neuer Stuhl = neues Glück 
(Ich hoffe ich werde noch viel mehr Schreinerarbeiten veruhrsachen  )
Auch ein  von mir an alle Milestoner, weiter so


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *fc* für das Erreichen der 6. Mio - fold on . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ *fc *- grosses Gratz zum neuen Milestone 

@ A.Meier - nun kriegen wir wohl entgültig Konkurrenz beim "Erstgratsen"


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ A.Meier - nun kriegen wir wohl entgültig Konkurrenz beim "Erstgratsen"



Nur die "richtige"  Quelle nutzen - erspart das Suchen und bietet eine *7-Tage History* . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @ A.Meier - nun kriegen wir wohl entgültig Konkurrenz beim "Erstgratsen"


Solange Amigafan mir nicht nicht auch noch die "rockt"-Smileys streitig machen will, soll er es ruhig machen > wie beim falten kommt es beim "Erstgratsen" auf die Ausdauer an.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Schmidde - der hat gesessen 

*304,079* Punkte hat er mal kurz fallen lassen


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für Schmidde! Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! Weiter so......


----------



## Schmidde (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke 
Meine 2mio sind mit der WU auch endlich geknackt worden


----------



## Z28LET (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwünsche auch dazu!

Die Mios werden jetzt erst mal nur so purzeln bei dem Output!


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Schmidde* für:
1. seine erste big mit 304.079 Punkten
2. seine 2. Mio - mit *dem* Server macht das "Punktezählen" Spass  




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange Amigafan mir nicht nicht auch noch  die "rockt"-Smileys streitig machen will, soll er es ruhig machen >  wie beim falten kommt es beim "Erstgratsen" auf die Ausdauer an.


 @ Bumblebee

Keine Angst, Ihr beiden - ich will Euch weder den Spass verderben noch Euch "arbeitslos" machen  - ich sorge nur dafür, dass Ihr auch niemanden überseht (Zaunpfahl raushol)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Amigafan: Schmidde wär schon nicht vergessen gegangen, aber irgendwo her muss ja auch das Geld zum falten herkommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Amigafan: Schmidde wär schon nicht vergessen gegangen, aber irgendwo her muss ja auch das Geld zum falten herkommen.


 
Genau - bei mir wächst die Kohle auch nicht auf den Bäumen 

Und natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Abductee* ist nun auch Mitglied in unserem Millionärsclub > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Abductee* ist nun auch Mitglied in unserem Millionärsclub > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


 
Auch von mir ein Willkommen im Club und ein 

Dazu noch ein  an *picar81_4711* zu seinen *222,496* Punkten


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte *Abductee *auch willkommen heissen und ein  auf fleissiges falten......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*nooby-on-mp3* faltet fleissig und holt sich jetzt dafür den 5.Mio-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=388429


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. Ist erstaunlich wie viel man mit mp3 erreichen kann  - grosses Grats an *nooby-on-mp3*


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Januar 2012)

Gratz an alle neuen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Centurion* ist immer munter dabei und holt sich den 4.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzan  *Abductee, **nooby-on-mp3 *und *Centurion *weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir große Grats an *Abductee* für seine 1.,* nooby-on-mp3* für seine 5. und *Centurion* für seine 4. Mio - und selbstverständlich auch an *picar81_4711* für seine 222.496 Punkte - immer weiter so . . .


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Centurion *

... Schaut euch mal die Punkte von *picar81_4711* an ...


----------



## Schmidde (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Centurion *
> 
> ... Schaut euch mal die Punkte von *picar81_4711* an ...



Ist das schon die 3. Big heute?
*Augen-reib-und-nochmal-genau-hinschau*
...tatsächlich!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Der Computer der ersten Enterprise würde aber keine WU vor der Deadline fertig bekommen





Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... Schaut euch mal die Punkte von *picar81_4711* an ...



.....der Computer der Enterprise gibt schon einiges her....


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es gibt noch nachzutragen:
- Muschkote mit seinen *318,997* Punkten
und
- A.Meier.PS3.5  mit seinen *398,489* Punkten

Beide verdienen ein  und ganz generell ein


----------



## Wolvie (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Damt!  Sind das Zahlen die man hier liest.... 280... 320... und knappe 400K für eine WU...
GRATZ!


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Januar 2012)

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Garts an *Rauh_Thomas* für das Erreichen der 7. Mio - fold on . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*p00nage* war so munter und lange dabei das er jetzt seinen 1.Langzeitstuhl erhält > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rauh_Thomas* und *p00nage *


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch an *p00nage* für seine 10. Mio . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rauh_Thomas* und *p00nage 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*fce4ever* ist munter dabei und holt sich den 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da schick ich *fce4ever *ein  und ein "falt4ever"


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  für *fce4ever *und seinen 2 Mio-Stuhl


----------



## acer86 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

von mir auch ein an fce4ever und natürlich an alle die in Letzter Zeit einen neuen "Stuhl" zu feiern hatten *IHR ROCKT!!*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich habe es hier gestern etwas schleifen lassen hier - darum (verspätet) noch der Nachtrag:

Grosses Grats und danke an *picar81_4711* für zusätzliche *455,515 Punkte* und *Muschkote* für weitere *316,976* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Uwe64LE* ist unser neustes Mitglied im Club > Grats zu 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Uwe64LE *im Club - der zweite Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## RG Now66 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Uwe64LE *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder hat *picar81_4711* zugeschlagen - *222,655* Punkte-Update

Noch eine (Rand-)Bemerkung von mir

Natürlich sind auch "kleinere" Mengen herzlichst willkommen; ich möchte nicht, dass ein anderer Eindruck entsteht
Aber solche "Granaten" sind halt einfach Zucker auf die Torte - ihr rockt aber alle


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, Jungs.

Ich würde ja auch lieber solche Granaten abliefern, aber die Entscheidung
für einen eigenen Server ist nicht so leicht.


----------



## T0M@0 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratzn


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *fc4ever* für seine 2., *Uwe64LE* für seine 1. und *Wolvie* für seine 5. Mio . . .  - und natürlich auch an alle unsere "*Groß-Punkte-Lieferanten*"


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grat*zzzz* an *Wolvie *

Ausserdem fängt* picar81_4711* an mir Angst zu machen - schon wieder *371,017* Punkte


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Wolvie*, weiter so!* *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats @all*  











*22.01 - 30.01.2012


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Würde ja gerne mal wieder was auf der Main machen 

Wenn mir jemand Stickpunkte per PN schickt, gibts morgen eine News.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal wieder was auf der Main machen
> 
> Wenn mir jemand Stickpunkte per PN schickt, gibts morgen eine News.



Erstmal ein  an dich von mir; schön, dass du mal vorbeischaust und uns auch auf der Main etwas "portieren" willst
Stickpunkte (?Stichpunkte?) sollte dir - idealerweise - nfs zukommen lassen; falls das nicht klappen sollte "spring ich in die Lücke"

Dann, weil wir hier ja würdigen, Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* für einen weiteren *289,502* Punkte-Boost


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und der nächste Einschlag - diesmal von *Muskote* - *326,104* Punkte - locker aus der Hüfte 
Damit besetzt er auch den *30-Millionen-Stuhl* und festigt *Platz 4* in der Falter-"Hitparade"


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *PCGHGS* für seine 9.  Mio und *Muschkote* für seine 30.  Mio . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*PCGHGS *rockt auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats an *PCGHGS* für seine 9.  Mio und *Muschkote* für seine 30.  Mio . . .


 
Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es macht ganz den Anschein als ob wir auf einen neuen Tagesrekord hinfalten
Der "Halbtageswert" ist jetzt schon auf  *1,829,564* Punkten 

Dies dank - und hier wird wieder mit Freuden gewürdigt - 

- *223,881* Punkten von *picar81_4711*

und *räusper* *hust*

*- 275,651 *Punkten von *picar81_4711*

... ich beantrage für ihn einen Waffenschein


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumblebee: Vielen Dank! Bei diesen Worten hüpft mein Herz..... 
@Alle: Jetzt steigen wir gleich auch Platz 16! Lasst uns auf dieses Ereigniss !!!


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen heute auch noch an *Raknison* für seine 3. Mio - und an *picar81_4711* für seine stete "Punkteschubserei" 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Alle: Jetzt steigen wir gleich auch Platz 16! Lasst uns auf dieses Ereigniss !!!



Wir ssind bereitsss auf Bladss 16 - higggss    un Brosssd . . .   - 
Edit: Siehe kakaostats.com/tsum.php?t=70335


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawolle - ihr habt recht - *PLATZ 16 *

Da hüpft mein Herz *bumm* *bumm* *falt-falt* *bumm* *bumm*

Ein grosses *GRATs* an uns alle 

Und nun noch ein kurzes Zaunpfahlwinken  das wäre doch was für die Main - oder Thilo??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


*Raknison* faltet kräftig mit und bekommt nun seinen 3.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses Gratz* an das beste Team der Welt F.C. ach qwatsch* 70335*


----------



## nfsgame (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und nun noch ein kurzes Zaunpfahlwinken  das wäre doch was für die Main - oder Thilo??


 
Aua, wink doch nicht so dolle   (->).


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hab ich doch gestern vor lauter *PLATZ 16* den *Raknison *nicht gegratzt 
Das hole ich doch glatt noch nach


----------



## T0M@0 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Gratz 70335


----------



## ernei (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi,

Platz 16!, das Team ist super! Gratz an alle Mitfalter
Ich bin mal optimistisch, wir schafen noch die Top10.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ernei schrieb:


> Ich bin mal optimistisch, wir schaffen noch die Top10.


 
 Ich mag Optimismus...
Bis Platz 12 (Oveclockers Australia) sind es momentan 14 Jahre


----------



## mihapiha (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wahnsinn. Platz 16! Also Gratulation von meiner Seite. Einfach eine unglaubliche Teamleistung!


----------



## Manicmanuel (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Möhöhö und ich hab den ersten Monat in dem ich ne volle mille gebracht hab .
Es sind mitlerweile 60.000 Punkte / 24 h und ich hoff das bleibt mindestens dabei...
In Zukunft kommt in meinen Hauptrechner auch noch ne 560 ti zu der 580er um noch etwas mehr zu schaufeln


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> In Zukunft kommt in meinen Hauptrechner auch noch ne 560 ti zu der 580er um noch etwas mehr zu schaufeln



Na das ist doch eine Ansage...


----------



## Wolvie (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gehts hier ab... bald jeden Tag mehrere WU's mit mehreren 100k Punkten... Neune Millionäre... Neuer Teamrang...
So gefällt mir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas2 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Danke an alle Gratzer. Es macht einfach einen Riesenspass für das beste Team zu falten.
Und die Würdigungen motivieren immer weiter und weiter zu falten.

PCGH rockt!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle 

Gratz an *Muschkote *und *Raknison* 



*70335 rockt!*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich mag Optimismus...
> Bis Platz 12 (Oveclockers Australia) sind es momentan 14 Jahre



Ein "absehbarer" Zeitraum . . .  
Wie heist es so schön:

Wer ein Ziel erreichen will, muss den Weg dorthin in "kleine" Schritte einteilen . . . 

Das wäre der erste "kleine" Schritt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Sir_Danus* füllt seinen Punktestand stetig und nimmt gerade auf seinem 4.Mio-Stuhl Platz > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp, grosses Grats an *Sir_Danus*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder mal *picar81_4711* mit *273,108* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*LaSamurai* füllt sein Punktekonto stetig und bekommt nun sein 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres grosses Grats geht an unseren *Bumblebee* für seine erste Big-BigWU mit ca. 240'000Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Sir_Danus* für seine 4. und *LaSamurai* für seine 5. Mio - und natürlich an *picar81_4711* und *Bumblebee* für ihre "Bigpoints" . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Gratulationen - hab echt etwas gebibbert 

Grosses Grats an *LaSamurai *

Und dann wäre da noch der Update von *Muschkote* - *318,542* Punkte


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt auch noch von mir ein  auf *Bumblebee* für seine erste ServerBIG und auf *Muschkote* für sein Punktegeschoss......


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *picarr81_4711* - granatenstark wie immer - grats zu weiteren *222,519* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ging unserem Bumbelbee wieder mal was unter :
*290'977* Punkte von meiner BigBigWU


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich spendiere mal ein  an alle unsere vom Serverwahn gebeutelten Mitfalter, unser Team steigert sich enorm  weiter so !
(Ich kann mir momentan noch kein Servergeschoss leisten...)


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ging unserem Bumbelbee wieder mal was unter :
> *290'977* Punkte von meiner BigBigWU



Ja *DONNER UND DORIS* - was ist mit diesem Bumble los - vergisst der einfach *290,977* Punkte

Aber ist doch wieder mal typisch - kaum hat er selber mal ein BIG_BIG-ie zu melden wird er blind 

Tja, Hummel und Blindflug - dass wird noch böse enden 
Nix für Ungut - Bro. - kommt nimmer nicht mehr vor 

Tatbeweis - ich habe die *301,082* Punkte von *Schmidde* nicht übersehen - Grats dafür


----------



## Z28LET (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, schaut euch mal die Punkte für die letzten 24h an!


----------



## Sir_Danus (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche, Jungs.

... und für uns alle ein munteres falten auf die 15 hin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*r4ffzahn* macht munter Punkte und bekommt nun den 7.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*bertm* ist eines Mitglied in unserem Club und bekommt seinen ersten Stuhl > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *bertm* für seine 1. und *r4ffzahn* für seine 7. Mio . . . - und natürlich unseren "großkopferten"  Punktemachern 

Edit:
BTW - wir haben die "Punkteausbeute" von November 2011 zu Januar 2012 um 20 Mio gesteigert . . .  
Das sind "*nur*" gute 32% mehr 

Das geht doch sicherlich besser


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich fange mal "klein" an
Grosses Grats an *r4ffzahn* und *bertm *

Aber nun schaut euch mal den Update an 

801,009 Punkte - (auch) dank *picar81_7411* und *ThoSch* der wohl grösste Punkteupdate in unserer Geschichte 

Ein  an das ganze Team - das ist überirdisch ...


----------



## Wolvie (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *sprachlos*


----------



## Schmidde (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch vor einem Jahr (Feb 2011) lag die gesamte Monatsausbeute bei Rund 43Mio.
Innerhalb *der ersten zwei 1/2 Tage* des Februars dieses Jahres haben wir bereits *1/6*, nämlich 7Mio rangescheffelt!!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, schlecht sieht die "Endabrechnung" von gestern nun nicht aus; *picar81_4711* hat dann nochmal schnell 454,159 Punkte  rübergeschoben 

 Das macht dann - summa_summarum *3,596,947* "Tages"-Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, schlecht sieht die "Endabrechnung" von gestern nun nicht aus; *picar81_4711* hat dann nochmal schnell 454,159 Punkte  rübergeschoben
> 
> Das macht dann - summa_summarum *3,596,947* "Tages"-Punkte



Dafür dem Team ganz große Grats    - und Eifelaner zu seiner 2. Mio . . .


----------



## Eifelaner (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir natürlich ein  an *Eifelaner *


----------



## Schmicki (4. Februar 2012)

Ihr seid alle wahnsinnig! Gratz an das ganze Team!

Fold on!


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmicki schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle wahnsinnig!



Jau!  

Wahnsinn und Genie
stehen so dicht wie nie
hier in diesem Team
und falten "wie ein Dream" . . .


----------



## nfsgame (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Reim ist fein, ich glaub es pfeift mein Schwein !


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ruft einer "Proteine falten"
dann können wir nicht an uns halten
es glühen unsre Rechenwerke
denn falten, dass ist unsre Stärke
und wenn dann die Rekorde purzeln
dann weil wir all im Teamwork wurzeln

.. ich habe fertig ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas2 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die vergangenen Monate waren schon krass bezüglich Wachstum!
Der Artikel auf der Main bringt zudem noch ein paar temporäre Falter mehr in nächster Zeit. Klasse!
Das macht einfach nur Freude zusammen so eine Leistung zu vollbringen.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder eine Zuwendung von *picar81_4711* - *224,108* Punkte werden dankbar entgegengenommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*TH-ECK* faltet fleissig und bekommt nun seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *TH-ECK* für seine 5. Mio . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TH-ECK* 
.... und noch eine Zuwendung von *picar81_4711* - *270,951* Punkte - danke


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *TH-ECK*
> .... und noch eine Zuwendung von *picar81_4711* - *270,951* Punkte - danke



Ich gebe alles was ich habe......bitte denkt an mich, wenn das Ende naht.......

.....danke, danke.......ich sage auch Danke an meine Brüder, die fleissig mitfalten.......lasst uns gemeinsam falten......


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Muschkote* für seine *456,902* - , *A.Meier-PS3* für seine *290,688* - und *picar81_4711* für seine *224,108* und *270,951* - Punkte - Rakete . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, von mir auch ein  für *Muschkote* und *A.Meier.PS3*, das war wieder ein Punkteregen, da muss ja etwas wachsen......


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ja, von mir auch ein  für *Muschkote* und *A.Meier.PS3*, das war wieder ein Punkteregen, da muss ja etwas wachsen......



Ja, das war ein *999,364*-Punktehammer


----------



## Muschkote (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön und grosses Gratzi an *alle* anderen. 
Hät ja fast geklappt mit der Mio. / Update.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das Mio-Update kriegen wir auch noch hin.


----------



## Schmidde (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...in 22h gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein hübsches Update


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> ...in 22h gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein hübsches Update



... noch ca. 13 Stunden bis zu deinem Update.... *gespannt bin*

Btw. ein "schönes" Update von mir steht auch (bald™) an


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ok picar ... so langsam reichts - jetzt wirfst du schon wieder *323,379* Punkte auf unser Konto 

Es kommt noch soweit, dass ich im 24h-average überholt werde 

Nee, ernsthaft, einmal mehr ein Grats - auch zu den *20 Millionen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bumbelbee: Hast ja für den Fall der Fälle noch ein paar Pünktchen Vorsprung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Club wächst und wächst :
*Special_Flo* ist unser neustes Mitglied > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Special_Flo* für seine 1. -  und *picar81_4711*  sowohl für seine 20. Mio als auch für seine *323,379* Punkte . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Special_Flo *


----------



## Special_Flo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Special_Flo *



Danke ... ich mache weiter die beiden gx2 karten Glühen xD


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



			
				A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
			
		

> *TH-ECK* faltet fleissig und bekommt nun seinen 5.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> *Special_Flo* ist unser neustes Mitglied > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


 
Grats


----------



## T0M@0 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Schmidde* für seine 3. Mio . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir großes  für seine *432,585 Punkte!*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also gratse ich auch mal noch hinterher...

*Schmidde *für *432,585 *Punkte und den dritten Millionenstuhl

*picar81_4711* für *273,880* zusätzliche Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein grosses Grats an alle BigWu&BigBigWU-Falter.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an Muschkote für seinen *317,998* Punkte-Beitrag


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich trink gerade ein  für *289,115* Punkte von *A.Meier-PS3*,


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Manicmanuel* für seine 4. Mio - und unsere "Dauergroßpunkt-Lieferanten"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich trink gerade ein  für *289,115* Punkte von *A.Meier-PS3*,


Danke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Manicmanuel*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  für *Manicmanuel,* weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Manicmanuel*, den *PS3-Meier *und *picar91_4711*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Juhu, wir haben einen 24h Team-Avg. von *3,000,000* erreicht!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Genau du sagst es... ​


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner,
und ein  für das beste Team der Welt


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön, ich darf mich ja derzeit als größten "nicht Server"-Falter brüsten


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na - da ging ja noch was die letzten beiden Updates...

Grosses Grats an* picar81_4711* für die beiden *274,493*- und *441,110*-Punkte-Spenden


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun hat es wieder bei Muskote eingeschlagen - Grats zu *326,649* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das kam doch glatt nochwas zum Gratsen

*T0Mat0* besetzt nun den 20-Millionen-Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WOW Gratz *T0Mat0 * weiter so.


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch von mir an *T0M@0* für seine 20. Mio . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, endlich mal wieder hier in den Thread geschafft


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *T0Mat0* besetzt nun den 20-Millionen-Stuhl


 Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... er ist schon eine Plage, dieser *picar81_4711* ... 
seinetwegen leiert noch meine Tastatur aus - so häufig muss ich gratsen 

Was solls - da muss ich durch - er hat halt schon wieder *321,880* Punkte abgeliefert


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An* Muschkote*  für seine Punktebombe von mir ein , sehr explosiv!
Hey *T0M@0*, auch von mir ein sportliches  für die 20 Millionen*.


*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/29722-muschkote.html


----------



## Amigafan (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an unseren "Neumillionär" *Ultimo* für seine 1. Mio  - lass dieser weitere folgen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an unseren "Neumillionär" *Ultimo* für seine 1. Mio  - lass dieser weitere folgen . . .



Den hatte ich doch glatt übersehen  Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*folding_hoomer* faltet fleissig und holt sich den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Yappi *ist immer stets dabei und bekommt nun den 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelaner (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *folding_hoomer*  und *Yappi *


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *folding_hoomer* faltet fleissig und holt sich den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Gratz, weiter so!


----------



## T0M@0 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Yappi *ist immer stets dabei und bekommt nun den 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Große Grats auch von mir an Yappi für seine 2. Mio . . . 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *folding_hoomer* faltet fleissig und holt sich den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die Grats  

BTW:Ist es nicht Usus, vor dem Verteilen des "6.Mio-Stuhls" dem "Delinquenten" erst den "5.Mio-Stuhl" zur "Strafe" aufzuerlegen?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke für die Grats
> 
> BTW:Ist es nicht Usus, vor dem Verteilen des "6.Mio-Stuhls" dem "Delinquenten" erst den "5.Mio-Stuhl" zur "Strafe" aufzuerlegen?


Und keiner hats gemerkt > *Upps!* 


Hat einer schon mal auf das gestrige Tagesergebnis geschaut > *4,719,890* Punkte 
Sind auch ein paar Punkte vor Vortag drinn, aber schön anzuschauen.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Waaas? Die 2Mio sind jetzt geknackt?
_FreuWieBolle_

Thx und Gratz an  folding_hoomer


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an: *Ultimo*, *Yappi* und *folding_hoomer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Waaas? Die 2Mio sind jetzt geknackt?
> _FreuWieBolle_
> 
> Thx und Gratz an folding_hoomer


Wir arbeiten bereits an der 4Mio pro Tag, gell Jungs und Mädels.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten bereits an der 4Mio pro Tag, gell Jungs und Mädels.


 Ich meinte "meine" persönlichen 2 Mios 

Das ihr Groß-Farmer die Punkte hochtreibt kriege ich schon mit


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Gross-Farmer" *picar81_4711* startet den Reigen mit *272,245* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und nun eine Mörder-Lieferung von* Muschkote* -   *458,669* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Etwas kleiner - aber nicht weniger o-ho; die *85,574* Punkte von Schmidde


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der "Gross-Farmer" *picar81_4711* hat nochmals mit *267,658*  Punkten zugeschlagen  

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesmal sind es "nur" *90,320* Punkte von *picar81_4711* - aber immerhin


----------



## bingo88 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und nun eine Mörder-Lieferung von* Muschkote* -   *458,669* Punkte


 nett 

Als ich damals auf nem Dual Xeon X5570 (8x 2.93 GHz + 8x HT) gefaltet habe, war ich froh über 90k am Tag...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*fc* ist immer munter dabei und holt sich seine 7.Mio9-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein grosses Grats an alle Big&BigBig-WU'ler. 

Die übersehenen *289'799* Punkte von mir sollen auch nicht unerwänd bleiben. 



Edit: Fragt mich nicht was los ist, aus mir unbekanntem Grund werden die Anhänge nicht richtig gespeichert bzw. angezeigt.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls große Grats von mir an *fc* für seine 7. Mio - und an alle "Großbäcker" . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *fc* ist immer munter dabei und holt sich seine 7.Mio9-Stuhl ab > grosses Grats


 
Jawolle - GRATs auch von mir 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die übersehenen *289'799* Punkte von mir sollen auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben.


 
Da habe ich bloss ein  zu bieten ...


----------



## Muschkote (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die "Grats" und auch Grats an alle anderen.
Die nächste Granate ist in Arbeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder was zum gratsen
*ThoSch_0815* hat *225,425* Punkte gespendet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und wieder was zum gratsen
> *ThoSch_0815* hat *225,425* Punkte gespendet


und damit auch gleich seine 8.Mio komplettiert > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch *Cepherlon* war nicht untätig und holt sich den 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *ThoSch_0815* für seine 8. und *Cepherlon* für seine 6. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *fc*, *ThoSch_0815* und *Cepherlon*


----------



## Thosch (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle "Stühlerücker" !  Großartig !!   Dankt nicht mir sondern meinem Falter, der hats gemacht (und nicht Ric..a !), ich hab ihn lediglich mit Futter versorgt ...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch an *Cepherlon* 

Und dann ging es gestern (9pm) ja noch mal ganz schön zur Sache

- *picar81_4711* mit *222,473* Punkten
- *Wolvie *mit *352,174* Punkten

Beiden ebenfalls ein megaheftig-Grats


----------



## Z28LET (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein regulärer 3h Update Rekord !


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Ein regulärer 3h Update Rekord !



Definitiv ja, *regulär* gab es noch nie über 1 Mio. Punkte


----------



## Wolvie (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dafür hab ich auch 5 Tage am Stück gefaltet 

GRATZ allen Anderen! Mittlerweile arbeiten wir ja am 3 Mio Tagesschnitt.

Edit: HA! Komm ich heut ja glatt noch auf 6 Mio... wenn's läuft, dann läuft's...


----------



## Z28LET (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Müsste ja gleich soweit sein, oder?! 

Hast ja auch gut aufgerüstet für die Punkte!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Edit: HA! Komm ich heut ja glatt noch auf 6 Mio... wenn's läuft, dann läuft's...



Das kann ich offiziell bestätigen - GRATs an Wolvie zu seinem 6-Millionen-Stuhl 

Ausserdem auch ein  für die *455,200* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch von mir an *Wolvie* für seine 6. Mio . . .
Jetzt muß ich mich aber "ranhalten" - sonst hast Du mich gleich überholt . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Wolvie *zum 6. Mio-stuhl  weiter so!
Und ein Gratz an alle die mit ihren Servern rannklotzten statt zu klekkern


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun war wieder mal *Schmidde* dran - Grats zu *219,898* Punkten


----------



## Schmidde (15. Februar 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Nun war wieder mal Schmidde dran - Grats zu 219,898 Punkten



Und das mit einer 8101...mal schauen wie weit ich da noch von der Deadline weg war


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes  für alle die fleissig falten, vor allem auch an die, die unter 100K PPD schaffen, denn ohne Euch wären die "Großfarmer" nicht mal die Hälfte wert!


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Februar 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes  für alle die fleissig falten, vor allem auch an die, die unter 100K PPD schaffen, denn ohne Euch wären die "Großfarmer" nicht mal die Hälfte wert!



Danke <3 meine Karten glühen xD


----------



## nfsgame (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Meine CPU faltet auch 24/7 ...


----------



## sc59 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Respekt 460625  Punkte von  Muschkote  

Gratulation  an alle die PCGH so nach vorne treiben


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sc59 schrieb:


> Respekt 460625 Punkte von Muschkote
> 
> Gratulation an alle die PCGH so nach vorne treiben



Jawoll - echt "granatig" - Grats an *Muschkote*


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen von mir an *malkolm* für seine 7. Mio - nicht zu vergessen *Muschkote* für seine 460625-Punkte-Granate . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *malkolm* für seine 7. Mio und *Muschkot *für diese Punktgranate


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *picar81_4711* zu weiteren *270,406* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder eine grosszügige Spende - diesmal *242,477* Punkte von *folding_hoomer*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesmal ist *Schmidde* der grosszügige Geber - Grats zu *216,846* Punkten


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes  für *Schmidde (216,846)* und *folding_hoomer (242,477)* auch von mir!
Und dann auch noch an  *Manicmanuel*  für seine >100k PPD ein sportliches !


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank an *picar81_4711* für *271,745* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *Manicmanuel*, *Schmidde *und *picar81_4711* für Ihre big-Points . . .


*@Bunblebee*

Das ist keine Spende, sondern eine Notwendigkeit um zu verhindern, von Wolvie wieder überholt zu werden


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *@Bumblebee* <==
> 
> Das ist keine Spende, sondern eine Notwendigkeit um zu verhindern, von Wolvie wieder überholt zu werden



Ok, ich formuliere um... Danke, dass dein "Nichtüberholtwerdenwollen" uns so viele Punkte beschert


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* rockt wieder mal die Hütte - *454,380* - Punkteupdate


----------



## Wolvie (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Das ist keine Spende, sondern eine Notwendigkeit um zu verhindern, von Wolvie wieder überholt zu werden


 
Jaja.. renn du nur weg  Ich krieg dich bestimmt auch noch 
Und psst: Die nächste Woche wirst wohl noch Ruhe haben, weil da das Sys unter Wasser gesetzt wird, aber dann........

GRATZ den "Kleinen" - die dürfen bei dem Punktehagel nicht unter die Räder kommen


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Manicmanuel* für seine 5. Mio, an *picar81_4711* für seine Punktegranate und natürlich an alle hier nicht genannten Mitfalter für Eure unermüdliche Unterstützung . . .   




Wolvie schrieb:


> Jaja.. renn du nur weg  Ich krieg dich bestimmt auch noch
> Und psst: Die nächste Woche wirst wohl noch Ruhe haben, weil da das Sys unter Wasser gesetzt wird, aber dann........



Ich will Dich nicht enttäuschen, aber glücklicherweise stirbt ja die Hoffnung zuletzt - wir werden sehen . . . 
Und lass bitte das Sys beim "unter Wasser setzen" nicht absaufen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Manicmanuel* für seine 5. Mio



.. seconded ..


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Manicmanuel* für seine 5. Mio


 
Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und noch ein *103,241* Punkte-Beitrag von* Schmidde*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Muschkote* will den Tag gleich mal richtig starten und wirft *457,912* Punkte in den Topf


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. nach Muschkote lässt sich auch *picar81_4711* nicht lumpen und steuert *223,268* Punkte bei


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Schmidde*, *Muschkote* und *picar81_4711* für Ihre "Beiträge" . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun noch die Aufarbeitung der Nacht

Grats an* picar81_4711* für weitere *75,430* Punkte
und
*Schmidde* für seine *104,333* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und *Muschkote* mit *110,360* Punkten eröffnet den heutigen Reigen 

btw. von mir müsste heute auch wieder "was" kommen


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. Zeit zum gratsen ..

Da hat doch *A.Meier-PS3* glatt wieder *100,776* Punkte beigesteuert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Kapitan* ist unermüdlich und ehrgeizig am falten das er den 60.Mio-Stuhl erhält > ganz grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*rapidclean* faltet munter und holt sich den 2.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kapitan* und *rapidclean *

Und ganz generell mal wieder ein


----------



## rapidclean (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. oh cool jetzt werde ich schon mit mit dem "Kapitan" in einem Post genannt.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



rapidclean schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche. oh cool jetzt werde ich schon mit mit dem "Kapitan" in einem Post genannt.



... und das dann noch von einem Bumblebee


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Kapitan* für seine 60. und *rapidclean* für seine 2 Mio - weiter so!  
Große Grats gehen natürlich auch an unsere "Dauergroßpunktelieferanten"  , die ich jetzt nicht namentlich erwähnen will, denn:


*Exorbitant große Grats* gehen an das *gesamte Team* für das Überschreiten der 1,5 Milliarden Punkte-Marke

1.500.000.000
​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jeeeesus - habt ihr das gesehen?? - Mir wird schwindelig

Punkteupdate: *1,598,910  *das ist *R E K O R D*

Heftigsten Dank an *picar81_4711* für die 2 WU's mit total *832,651* Punkten 
und an *folding_homer* für die *256,388* Punkte
und an *Thosch* für *224,517* Punkte

Den Rest habe dann wir Anderen "zusammengekratzt"


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Exorbitant große Grats* gehen an das *gesammte Team* für das Überschreiten der 1,5 Milliarden Punkte-Marke
> 
> 1.500.000.000
> ​


 
Gratz auch von mir an das beste Team der Welt!


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jeeeesus - habt ihr das gesehen?? - Mir wird schwindelig
> 
> Punkteupdate: *1,598,910  *das ist *R E K O R D*
> 
> ...


 

Danke Dir, Bumblebee (diesmal richtig )

Grats für diesen *phänomenalen Updaterekord* auch von mir an das gesamte Team . . .  
und nebenbei hab ich auch noch die 7. Mio gerockt - so macht das Spass


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow!
Geht's hier ab...

FETTES GRATZ  ans das GESAMTE Team !

Und ein spezielles Grartz an folding_hoomer


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *Kapitan* (60 Millionen Punkte), *rapidclean* (2 Millionen Punkte) und *folding_homer* (7 Millionen Punkte)





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Heftigsten  Dank an *picar81_4711* für die 2 WU's mit total  *832,651* Punkten
> und an *folding_homer* für die *256,388* Punkte
> und an *Thosch* für *224,517* Punkte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmal frohe Kunde...

*picar81_4711* hat schon wieder *74,132* zusätzliche Punkte beigetragen und sei hiermit herzlich gegratst; nun ist er auf einem Tagestotal von  *981,259* Punkten 

N.B. Alles deutet auf einen neuen (regulären) Tagesrekord - mal sehen was am Schluss auf dem Konto ist


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

AB-AR-TIG!!!


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiteres Mal: *Danke* für die Grats . . . 

Große Grats gehen aber ebenso "verdient" an *inteRACtivEs* für seine 1. Mio - willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dave* erfaltet sich gerade sein 6.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal Grats an *inteRACtivEs* und *Dave* für ihre Milestones

Und dann natürlich - *grosses Kino*

Neuer Tagesrekord für unser Team *3,906,362* Punkte 

Ein erneuter Beitrag von *picar81_4711* - *76,204* Punkte - keine Ahnung wo er die immer hernimmt 
*Wolvie* wirft auch noch* 246,610* Punkte ein 
Und* A.Meier-PS3* runded den Reigen dann noch mit *105,855* Punkten ab 

Ihr seid alle (auch die NICHT-Bigger) ein* Superhaufen*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und weitere *376,694* Punkte von* picar81_4711* 

Ich weiss nicht womit er diese vielen Punkte erfaltet; jedenfalls nicht "nur" mit den beiden Systemen im sysprofile 
Wäre ev. ja auch mal interessant seinen *kompletten* Fuhrpark zu kennen *Zaunpfahl wieder wegpack*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. es nimmt kein Ende (glücklicherweise  )

Gratz an *Muschkote* für seine *327,375* Punkte


----------



## der_yappi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man man man
Da gehen manche nicht mehr ab wie ein Schnitzel sondern eher wie ein Steak 
Was die alle da zusammenfalten

Gratz an alle aktuellen Milestoner und die BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG-Falter


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. es wird ja schon langsam zur Gewohnheit - das liegt an seiner Faltfarm...

Grats an* picar81_4711* zu weiteren *104,772* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Dave* für seine 6.Mio, an das *gesamte Team* für einen neuen Tagesrekord und natürlich auch an *picar81_4711*, *Wolvie*, *A.Meier-PS3* und *Muschkote* für Ihre "Bigpoints" . . .


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Wow! Hier gehts ja Rund! 
Von mir auch mal ein grats an alle! 


In 14h gibts von mir auch mal wieder was, die 6904er lässt sich etwas Zeit....und ich hab leider "nur" *einen* Server


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> In 14h gibts von mir auch mal wieder was, die 6904er lässt sich etwas Zeit....und ich hab leider "nur" *einen* Server


 
So um den Mittag rum sollte von mir auch wieder eine 6903 abgeliefert werden


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *folding_hoomer* und seine *84,388* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, Bumblebee  - Dir aber auch ein   für Deine *81.648* und die regelmäßig "kleineren Beiträge", die hier auch mal einer Würdigung bedürfen, aber immer "unter den Tisch fallen"
Die mehr als 500K Punkte täglich kommen ja schließlich nicht "von nichts" . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke, Bumblebee - Dir aber auch ein   ...


 
Ich bedanke mich - und tu weiterhin mein Bestes...

Gleichzeitig auch wieder mal ein grosses GRATs an das *ganze Team* 
Das aktuelle Update hat es wieder mal bewiesen; wir machen auch massig Punkte ohne die "Server-Junkies" 

Einer der Junkies (ich) rechnet beim nächsten Update allerdings mit einer "leicht" höheren Zahl


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Schmidde* für die *407,667* Punkte


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein  für *Schmidde* (407.667 Punke) und an *Bumblebee* für sein 336.608 Punkteupdate


----------



## Amigafan (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Schmidde* für seine *4*. Mio ,  für seine *407.667* und *Bumblebee* für seine *336.608* Punkte . . . 

Edit:

Große Grats gehen an *Perseus88* für seine *8*. Mio . . .


----------



## Schmidde (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke 


Hat heute sogar gereicht um unter den Top 20 ins unserem Team an Folding Hoomer vorbei zu rutschen....aufs Treppchen reicht es noch nicht ganz  





Und *natürlich* ein großes Grats an den Rest des Teams


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Perseus88* auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Merkwürdig 
Schon der zweite Update heute ohne dass ich jemanden spezifisch "begratsen" kann

Na gut - Rundumschlag - ihr seid *alle* "gratswürdig" und somit ein  für alle


----------



## Eifelaner (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

lol spinner  dir aber auch ein grats bumble 

hab grad noch nen Xeon e5606 assimiliert aber das ist mal ne krücke  Projekt 6098 - 2800PPD


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Merkwürdig
> Schon der zweite Update heute ohne dass ich jemanden spezifisch "begratsen" kann
> 
> Na gut - Rundumschlag - ihr seid *alle* "gratswürdig" und somit ein  für alle


Gibt bald wieder was von mir > ca. 21Uhr sollte meine P6903 fertig werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ah - endlich - Durststrecke beendet 

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *453,339* Punkte
und ebenso
Grats a *Wolvie* für *83,882* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *picar81_4711* für *453,339* und *Wolvie* für *83,882* Punkte




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ah - endlich - Durststrecke beendet



Ich kenne drogensüchtig, spielsüchtig, internetsüchtig . . .  - aber gratssüchtig . . . ?  

Bumble, Bumble - muß man sich jetzt Sorgen machen - wegen "Gratsentzug"?


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch ein Gratz- von mir an alle vom besten Team der Welt und ein guten Start ins Wochenende


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Eifelaner schrieb:


> hab grad noch nen Xeon e5606 assimiliert aber das ist mal ne Krücke  Projekt 6098 - 2800PPD


 
Gehe auch kurz OT
Der Xeon e5606 hat halt wirklich nicht viel zu bieten; kein Turbo und kein HT - da kommt tatsächlich nicht viel rum - leider

Aber nun wieder BTT

.. also gratsen 

*picar81_4711* schiebt nochmals *75,327* Punkte rüber - Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächste Portion Würdigung

*Muschkote *deponiert *319,405* Punkte
und
*A.Meier-PS3* sorgt mit seinen* 288,480* Punkten für noch bessere Laune

Grosses Grats an beide "Bigger"


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und noch eine Portion *picar81_4711*  - diesmal warens *305,055* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neuer Tag - neues Glück - und *picar81_4711* macht munter weiter 

Grats zu weiteren *275,878* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Muskote* für *109,448* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein würdiger Abschluss des (Falt-)Tages - die *373,035* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Reigen geht munter weiter

Grats an *Schmidde* für weitere *302,126* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und eine weitere "Portion" *picar81_4711* - *224,358* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Update - wieder was zum gratsen...

*223,155* Punkte von *picar81_4711* (von wem denn sonst  ) gibt es zu verdanken


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  für *360,170 Punkte* von *Bumblebee!!! *

Auch an alle, die etwas weniger falten, eine große !!!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/252-bumblebee.html


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  für *360,170 Punkte* von *Bumblebee!!! *


 
Danke schön 



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch an alle, die etwas weniger falten, eine große !!!


 
Ganz meine Meinung 

Und dann noch Grats an *picar81_4711* für weitere *74,725* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats von mir an *Muschkote*, *picar81_4711*, *Schmidde* und *Bumblebee* für diverse Bigpoints . . .


----------



## Manicmanuel (27. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch mit vielen clients einen kleinen Beitrag über lage Zeit zu leisten. Klar kann ich mit den Server-Faltern nicht mithalten, aber ich liefer stets 60.000-80.000 ppd. Keep on folding.. Ich hab auch mit 69, dann 500 und schließlich 2000 ppd angefangen.  Jeder Beitrag zählt und wenn es auch nur die 69 punkte pro Tag sind.... 
Und manchmal bin ich in den top 5 der
24h Lieferanten


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Ich versuch mit vielen clients einen kleinen Beitrag über lage Zeit zu leisten. Klar kann ich mit den Server-Faltern nicht mithalten, aber ich liefer stets 60.000-80.000 ppd. Keep on folding.. Ich hab auch mit 69, dann 500 und schließlich 2000 ppd angefangen.  Jeder Beitrag zählt und wenn es auch nur die 69 punkte pro Tag sind....
> Und manchmal bin ich in den top 5 der
> 24h Lieferanten



Weiter so!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Ich versuch mit vielen clients einen kleinen Beitrag über lange Zeit zu leisten....



Genau das ist die Butter auf dem Brot


----------



## Schmidde (27. Februar 2012)

Manicmanuel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuch mit vielen clients einen kleinen Beitrag über lage Zeit zu leisten. Klar kann ich mit den Server-Faltern nicht mithalten, aber ich liefer stets 60.000-80.000 ppd. Keep on folding.. Ich hab auch mit 69, dann 500 und schließlich 2000 ppd angefangen.  Jeder Beitrag zählt und wenn es auch nur die 69 punkte pro Tag sind....
> Und manchmal bin ich in den top 5 der
> 24h Lieferanten



Klar kannst du mit den Servern mithalten...sieht man ja auch momentan an deiner Platzierung unter den Top Producern bei uns im Team...Platz 5   
Das "Problem" bei den Servern ist halt das sie auf einen Schlag massig Punkte abliefern, pro Wu dabei aber 2-3 Tage brauchen. An die 100k-120k PPD die ich mit meinem Server schaffe (wenn keine faule WU dazwischen kommt) kratzt du ja auch schon fast.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Klar kannst du mit den Servern mithalten...sieht man ja auch momentan an deiner Platzierung unter den Top Producern bei uns im Team...Platz 5
> Das "Problem" bei den Servern ist halt das sie auf einen Schlag massig Punkte abliefern, pro Wu dabei aber 2-3 Tage brauchen. An die 100k-120k PPD die ich mit meinem Server schaffe (wenn keine faule WU dazwischen kommt) kratzt du ja auch schon fast.



Absolut richtig...
Wenn du auf der ersten Seite nachschaust dann siehst du, dass ich *mit dem Server* keine 100 KPPD erfalte

.. von wegen PPD - Grats an *folding_hoomer* zu weiteren *250,229* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Rauh_Thomas* für seine *8*. Mio, *Bumblebee* für seine *66.808* Punkte und *an alle*, die täglich Ihren Beitrag zum Teamerfolg leisten . . . 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. von wegen PPD - Grats an *folding_hoomer* zu weiteren *250,229* Punkten


 
Danke für die Grats  - und schon faltet die Nächste . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Rauh_Thomas* für seine *8*. Mio...



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich an - obwohl die 8. Million genau genommen erst *jetzt* voll ist


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *306.395* und *Bumblebee* für *70.845* Punkte


[OT]


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dem Grats schliesse ich mich an - obwohl die 8. Million genau genommen erst *jetzt* voll ist



. . . wenn man auf "folding.extremoverclocking.com" wartet. Da ist "folding.stanford.edu/German/Stats" des Teams (logischerweise) aktueller . . .  
[OT off]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *306.395* Punkte



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an

Kommt nun neu noch dazu, dass ...

*picar81_4711* weitere *454,127* Punkte in den Pot wirft und mir damit gefährlich nahe kommt 
*Muskote* auch noch *107,669 Punkte* beisteuert


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *picar81_4711* weitere *454,127* Punkte in den Pot wirft und mir damit gefährlich nahe kommt
> *Muskote* auch noch *107,669 Punkte* beisteuert



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *RG_Now66* füllt munter sein Punktekonto > grosses Grats zur 6.Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Tranceangel2k* ist munter und stetig dabei und holt sich nun die 6.Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RG_Now66*  und *Tranceangel2k *


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr ein  für die *273,721* Punkte von* picar81_4711*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* lässt nach - nur noch *74,433* Punkte 

Nee - natürlich Grats - Bro.


----------



## nfsgame (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Boti261980: Beiträge ohne Themen- und gar Teambezug bitte unterlassen. ->Post gelöscht.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke fürs Gratzen das neue Stuhlmodel ist auch super...
(die neuen 80xx GPU-WUs sind wie ein Nachbrenner )

*An dieser Stelle auchmal von mir ein Gratz an alle Milestoner und Großfarmer *


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Grats! Freut mich immer wieder.....

Auch von mir ein  für *RG_Now66*  und *Tranceangel2k!!!*


PS: Ab dem Wochenende werde ich meinen 980x-Spiele-PC als Falter abschalten, da ich unbedingt mal wieder zocken möchte(Portal 2)....Aber es fließen dennoch 500k PPD.....


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Rauh_Thomas* für  seine *8*. Mio,





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Tranceangel2k* ist munter und stetig  dabei und holt sich nun die *6.*Mio





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch *RG_Now66* füllt munter sein  Punktekonto > grosses Grats zur *6.*Mio


 Grats


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich werf hier auch mal wieder ein "Gratz" in die Runde! Team 70335 rockt die Schei*** fett


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch von mir an *Tranceangel2k* und *RG_Now66* für ihre *6*. Mio sowie den "Klein-" und "Großpunktebäckern" des Teams - *also allen*  


Edit:

Große Grats gehen ebenfalls an *picar81_4711* für seine *30*., *Manicmanuel* für seine *6*. und *bertm *für seine *2*. Mio - weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kommt man ja mit gratsen gar nicht mehr nach - also ein Rundum-Wohlfühl-Grats-Paket an alle 

Spezielle Erwähnung aber schon an *A.Meier-PS3* für seinen neuesten Wurf - *400,508* Punkte


----------



## davidof2001 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Damit ist er sogar unter die TOP1000 weltweit gerutscht. 

GRATULATION


----------



## Amigafan (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Wolvie* für seine *7*. Mio, für seine *259.249*,  an *A.Meier-PS3* für seine *400.508*, an *Schmidde* fur seine *225.686* und an *Bumblebee* für seine *90.556* Punkte . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




davidof2001 schrieb:


> Damit ist er sogar unter die TOP1000 weltweit gerutscht.
> 
> GRATULATION


Unter den Top1000!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Wolvie* für seine *7*. Mio, für seine *259.249*, an *A.Meier-PS3* für seine *400.508*, an *Schmidde* fur seine *225.686* . . .



Da gratse ich doch glatt mit


----------



## Wolvie (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber, wies hier abgeht.... und schaut mal unseren Tagesschnitt an, die 3 Mio sind mittlerweile eigentlich geschafft. 
Gratz!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Sauber, wies hier abgeht.... und schaut mal unseren Tagesschnitt an, die 3 Mio sind mittlerweile eigentlich geschafft.
> Gratz!


 
Das sehe ich genau so
Rein rechnerisch kommen wir im Monat Februar (trotz weniger Tagen) auf einen *neuen Rekord* von gegen *89 Millionen* Punkten
Und wir  *verdoppeln*  damit den Februar 2011

Geteilt durch die 29 tage gibt das einen Schnitt von gut *3 Millionen* pro Tag

Oder anders formuliert:


 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris1995 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WOW Gratz an uns alle  Ich bin auch grad wieder bisl aktiver dabei! Weiter sol Leute!!!


----------



## der_yappi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die "Kleinfalter" rocken aber auch *schnief*--*und-beleidigt-dreinschau*
Nicht nur "ihr da oben" 
Unser Kleinmist bringt auch Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Die "Kleinfalter" rocken aber auch *schnief*--*und-beleidigt-dreinschau*
> Nicht nur "ihr da oben"
> Unser Kleinmist bringt auch Punkte


Bumblebee hätte den Smiley auch nehmen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumblebee hätte den Smiley auch nehmen sollen.


 
Nun - ich dachte der  sagt eigentlich alles - falsch gedacht 
Aber bitte schön - denn es stimmt ja wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es gibt wieder einiges zu würdigen....

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *308,847* Punkte
und
Grats an *Muschote* für *320,995* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *PCGHGS* für seine* 10*., *fc* für seine *8*. Mio, *picar81_4711* für seine *308.847* und *Muschkote* für seine *320.995* Punkte . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

10 Millionen für *PCGHGS* - auch von mir ein Grats
08 Millionen für *fc *- und schon wieder schliesse ich mich hoomers Grats an

ein allgemeines  plus (sicher ist sicher) ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifelaner (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an uns alle


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke noch für die Grats, hab gar nicht bemerkt, dass die 8.Mio schon abgeschlossen wurde. Ich war auch schon sehr stark am Überlegen, auch eine Serverplattform zum Falten zu nutzen. Das ppd/Watt Verhältnis ist ja auch sehr ansehnlich im Gegensatz zu meinen Rechnern.  Ich war auch schon fast soweit ins Server Geschäft einzusteigen, wenn ich nicht einen Schneehaufen mitgenommen hätte. Hab gestern die Rechnung beglichen, da wären sogar 2 volle Opteron Systeme mit je 2x 6272 dabei rausgekommen. So ein Mist!  Jetzt wird das doch so schnell nix


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *GRANATENUPDATE*  - *1,081,643* Punkte

Grosses Grats an alle - besonders an
*picar81_4711* - mit seinen "läppischen" *828,803* Punkten


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GRANATENUPDATE*  - *1,081,643* Punkte
> *picar81_4711* - mit seinen "läppischen" *828,803* Punkten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an alle - besonders an
> *picar81_4711* - mit seinen "läppischen" *828,803* Punkten


 
Les ich da richtig Bumble?
>820.000 Punkte vom Picard????

Da geht einer aber ab wie ein Schnitzel 

Ein Gratz an *ALLE* Punktelieferanten


----------



## Schmidde (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GRANATENUPDATE*  - *1,081,643* Punkte
> 
> Grosses Grats an alle - besonders an
> *picar81_4711* - mit seinen "läppischen" *828,803* Punkten



...da will dich wohl jemand entgültig vom Thron stoßen?! 

Auch von mir ein *GROßES* Grats!!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> ...da will dich wohl jemand entgültig vom Thron stoßen?!



Ja, das plant er wohl 
Auf der anderen Seite sitze ich ganz gemütlich auf meinem >250 Millionen-Thron und gucke zufrieden


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GRANATENUPDATE*  - *1,081,643* Punkte
> 
> Grosses Grats an alle - besonders an
> *picar81_4711* - mit seinen "läppischen" *828,803* Punkten



Da schliesst man sich doch gerne an . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Schmidde* hat dann den Erfolg noch komplettiert und *225,821* Punkte beigesteuert


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten Geschenkpakete kommen von

- *picar81_4711* mit *223,041* Punkten
und
- *folding_hoomer* mit *252,360* Punkten


----------



## Schmidde (2. März 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Schmidde hat dann den Erfolg noch komplettiert und 225,821 Punkte beigesteuert



Fehlen ca. 2.200 Punkte zum nächsten Stuhl


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Fehlen ca. 2.200 Punkte zum nächsten Stuhl



Danke für die Vorwarnung


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzliches  an das ganze Team, vor allem auch an die nicht-Big-WU-Falter!!! Weiter so......wir haben momentan einen Teamdurchschnitt von ca. 3.300.000 PPD!!!
@Bumblebee: Du gibst jetzt aber auch ganz schön Gas! - Hab keine Angst, ich bleibe im Windschatten......deine PPD sind nicht zu übertreffen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee ......deine PPD sind nicht zu übertreffen.....



Aber sicher sind die das - braucht nur entsprechende Hardware

Und nun zu unserer beliebten Rubrik "Gratsen am Freitag Nachmittag" 

Die* 222,156* Punkte von *picar81_4711* fallen definitiv in diese Kategorie
und
die *289,411* Punkte von *A.Meier-PS3* analog genauso

Besonderes GRATs an *alle Anderen* für *268437* Punkte ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und wieder wurden reichlich Punkte angehäuft

Spezielles Grats an *picar81_4711* für seine* 271,428* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein besonderes Grats geht an *nooby-on-mp3* der so locker nebenbei seine 6.Mio komplettiert hat > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats . . . 

Große Grats gehen an *nooby-on-mp3* für seine *6*. Mio, an *Schmidde*, *picar81_4711*, *A.Meier-PS3* und *alle Anderen* für ihre Punkte . . .   

Mögen die big-WU-Falter das Fleisch in der Suppe sein, so sind alle Anderen das Salz in der Suppe:
Das Eine "schmeckt" nicht ohne das Andere . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke für die Grats . . .
> 
> Große Grats gehen an *nooby-on-mp3* für seine *6*. Mio, an *Schmidde*, *picar81_4711*, *A.Meier-PS3* und *alle Anderen* für ihre Punkte . . .
> 
> ...


 
Schön geschrieben
Und auch von mir ein Grats an *nooby*


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da ging ja noch was - also Grats an

*picar81_4711* für *90,922* Punkte
*Muschkote* für *326,285* Punkte

Das Team rockt bis zum Horizont und darüber hinaus


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *picar81_4711* für *90.922*, *Muschkote* für *326.285* und *Bumblebee* für *89.252* Punkte . . . 
Wenn Ihr so weiter rock-t, gibts bald ne Hose . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an alle Milestoner und ein schönes WE.


----------



## Wolvie (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gestern sind wir mit 3,806 Mio nur um 100k unter unserer Bestleistung geblieben *anmerk*
Seit September kann man einen krassen ANSTIEG der Punkte sehen --- und es ist noch kein Land in Sicht! 
Gratz an alle Falter!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Gratz an alle Falter!



.. und Grats an dich für deinen *259,045* Punkte-Update


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Gratz an alle Falter!





Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und Grats an dich für deinen *259,045* Punkte-Update




Diesen Grats will ich mich "ausdrücklich" anschliessen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und wieder ein Grats an *picar81_7711* zu *304,556* Punkten

N.B. ich gelange zu der Befürchtung, dass meine letzte 6901 im Datenhimmel gelandet ist


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *304.556* und *Bumblebee *für *93.204* Punkte 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> N.B. ich gelange zu der Befürchtung, dass meine letzte 6901 im Datenhimmel gelandet ist



Hoffen wir mal, dass die Punkte noch "eintrudeln"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass die Punkte noch "eintrudeln"



Nope, immer noch nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*folding_hoomer* hat seine 8.Million komplettiert > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *folding_hoomer* hat seine 8.Million  komplettiert > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke für die Grats  - der Ansporn, um noch mehr Punkte zu machen   




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nope, immer noch nicht



Du hast mein Mitgefühl . . . 
Es ist immer sch . .  ade., wenn Punkte ohne ersichtlichen Grund flöten gehen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *folding_hoomer* hat seine 8.Million komplettiert > grosses Grats



auch von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> auch von mir ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nocheinmal Danke  - und das alles nur, damit mich Wolvie nicht wieder einholt *hechel . . . keuch*


----------



## Schmidde (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich vermisse auch noch die Punkte für meine 8101  Wurde um kurz vor 23Uhr hochgeladen....müsste also im letzten Update schon mit drin gewesen sein


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *223.245*, *Muschkote* für *108.718* und *Bumblebee* für *70.309* Punkte 

*@Schmidde*

Leider weiterhin keine Punkte, warum auch immer


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *223.245*, *Muschkote* für *108.718 *Punkte


 
Auch von mir ein Grats an die beiden - und dank ihnen wieder >3 Millionen/Tag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal eine etwas spezielle Würdigung austeilen

Sie geht an *Thosch*, der sich nicht davon abhalten lässt nach jedem Absturz wieder einen neuen Anlauf zu nehmen

Ganz grosses  für deine Einstellung


----------



## Henninges (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

number nine...


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Henninges* für seine *9*. Mio und *Bumblebee *für *110.675* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Henninges*  auch von mir


----------



## Henninges (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx... (:


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Baggi17 *für seine *2*. Mio  - und an *Thosch* für seine "nimmermüden" Neuversuche und sein Durchhaltevermögen - Respekt


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach?? *Baggi17* hat auch schon 2 Millionen - Reschpeckt aber auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ach?? *Baggi17* hat auch schon 2 Millionen - Reschpeckt aber auch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber auch *Henninges* war nicht untätig und holt sich seinen 9.Mio-Stuhl > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, *Henninges*,Grats  auch von mir

Plus ein ebensolches für die *75,525* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## T0M@0 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## RG Now66 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner, weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und eine weitere Portion *picar81_4711 *- diesmal *454,600* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*JayxG* war so ausdauernd am falten, dass er sich nun den ersten Langzeitstuhl abholen darf > ganz grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *JayxG *für seine *10*. Mio, an *picar81_4711* für weitere *454.600* und *Bumblebee *für *80.075* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein kräftiges  für *JayxG* auch von mir


----------



## Thosch (5. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal eine etwas spezielle Würdigung austeilen
> 
> Sie geht an *Thosch*, der sich nicht davon abhalten lässt nach jedem Absturz wieder einen neuen Anlauf zu nehmen
> 
> Ganz grosses  für deine Einstellung


THX. Grats auch an alle Mitfalter für ihre Punkte und Milestones. 
Ja was soll ich auch machen, hab mir das Teil ja zum Falten zusammengebaut, also wird so lange gefeilt bis es rund läuft. Was es ja auch im Mom tut.   Irgendwann muss es doch mal gehen ...


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats nachträglich an *Bumblebee* für *145.811* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats nachträglich an *Bumblebee* für *145.811* Punkte


 
Danke - das war die nächste 6901 - die wurde übermittelt ...

Aber auch sonst hat "die Maschine noch kräftig gebrummt"

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *309,029* und *274,856* Punkte
Grats auch an *Muschkote* für *107,334* Punkte

So sind wir auch gestern auf fast 3 Millionen gekommen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder eine kleine "Streicheleinheit" für *picar81_4711* - Grats für weitere* 74,416* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *picar81_4711* für *309.029*, *274.856* und *74.416*, an *Muschkote *für *107.334*, an *Bumblebee *für *72.409* Punkte und an *alle Anderen* für die ebenso wichtigen "Kleinbeiträge"


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na du bist grad der Rechte,* folding_hoomer* .... 

Gratz zu *73,740* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na du bist grad der Rechte,* folding_hoomer* ....
> 
> Gratz zu *73,740* Punkten



Danke - man "tut", was man kann 

Grats auch an Dich für weitere *89.509* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber jetzt rumpelts im Karton...

Grats an einen entfesselten *Meier* für *399,435* Punkte
und
 *MEGA*-Grats an *Schmidde* für *301,808* Punkte


----------



## chris1995 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Mitfalter  Weiter so  Bei mir sollte heute auch gut was kommen denn ich hab mal auf V7 umgestellt und jetzt zieht er nur noch 80xxer WUs  Und auch die Graka tut was sie kann 

In diesem Sinne:

MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Schmidde* für seine *5*. Mio (endlich, hast lange genug darauf gewartet ), seine *301.808*, *A.Meier-PS3* für *399.435* und *Bumblebee *für seine *71.977* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stimmt, aus lauter  für die *BIG_BIG* von *Schmidde* habe ich glatt übersehen, dass er auch die fünfte Million voll gemacht hat
Nachträglich dafür auch noch ein 

Ausserdem hat auch *picar81_4711* weitere *75,293* Punkte beigetragen


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, aus lauter  für die *BIG_BIG* von *Schmidde* habe ich glatt übersehen, dass er auch die fünfte Million voll gemacht hat
> Nachträglich dafür auch noch ein


 . . .   



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausserdem hat auch *picar81_4711* weitere *75,293* Punkte beigetragen



Grats dafür auch von mir 

*Aber*:  
Auch Du läst es heute krachen und steuerst weitere *107.719* Punkte bei  - wo soll das blos hinführen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Amigafan schrieb:


> *Aber*:
> Auch Du läst es heute krachen und steuerst weitere *107.719* Punkte bei  - wo soll das blos hinführen


Weisst du den nicht, dass sich Bumbelbee zu Weihnachten ein persönlichen Tagesdurchnitt von 1.Mio wünscht?


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Abductee *für seine *2*. Mio, *picar81_4711* für *223.609* und *Bumblebee *für weitere *76.254* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Abductee *für seine *2*. Mio,
> *picar81_4711* für *223.609* Punkte



Ja, auch von mir ein heftiges Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke, bin aber momentan sehr gefrustet von meinem kleinen falter.
ich kann machen was ich will, der geht nicht mehr über 20k am tag.
http://kakaostats.com/pop_up_chart.php?id=1807955&name=Abductee&chart=ddaily


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat doch *Schmidde* grad mal wieder *104,204* Punkte abgeliefert


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schockschwerenotundkatzenstein 
Da sind ja wieder ein paar Pünktchen zusammengekommen

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *452,834* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *Schmidde *für *104.204*, *picar81_4711* für *452.834* und *Bumblebee *für *89.250* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an *Wolvie* geht ein  für *87,199* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. na *DAS* ist ja wieder mal eine Streicheleinheit für unser Konto... 

Grats an *picar81_4711* für weitere *311,186* Punkte - ich spüre schon seinen kalten Hauch im Nacken 

Grats an *Muschkote* für weitere *323,538* Punkte


----------



## RG Now66 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An dieser Stelle will ich dem ganzen Team Danken  

Nach ca. 10 Monaten intensievem Falten (und mehreren Problemen und Fails ) hab ich mein erstes Zeil erreicht,
auf Platz *50 *vorzustoßen  *Eigenlob*

Ich find das super mein Beitrag zum Team zu leisten und hoffe dass wir auch noch weiter viel Spass beim Falten haben werden.

*Auf das beste Team der Welt*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle will ich dem ganzen Team Danken



Und wir danken DIR plus ein Grats zu Platz 50

Ausserdem ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* für seine *86,397* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausserdem ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* für seine *86,397* Punkte



Danke, aber die Grats gebe ich gleich weiter an:
*Wolvie *für *87.199*, *Muschkote *für *323.538*, *picar81_4711* für *311.186* und *Bumblebee *für *98.359* Punkte sowie an *RG Nov66* zu seinem *50*. Platz und *allen anderen Teammitgliedern* zu Ihren Plätzen und Ihrer Unterstützung   

Große Grats gehen außerdem an *phila_delphia* für seine *1*. Mio - herzlich willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen, *phila_delphia*, auf dem ersten Stuhl - mögen noch viele Möbel folgen


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, hier nun noch die "Nachtabrechnung"

Doppelgrats für *picar81_4711* für *74,390* und* 74,416* Punkte
Grats an *ThoSch* für *222,148* Punkte

Grats an das Team für* 3,276,136* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, hier nun noch die "Nachtabrechnung"
> 
> Doppelgrats für *picar81_4711* für *74,390* und* 74,416* Punkte
> Grats an *ThoSch* für *222,148* Punkte
> ...



Grats dazu auch von mir, erweitert durch Grats an:
*Bumblebee *für *100.787* und *288.165* Punkte 
*picar81_4711* für *273.766* Punkte - ein guter "Einstieg" in diesen Freitag


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Grats dazu auch von mir, erweitert durch Grats an:
> *picar81_4711* für *273.766* Punkte - ein guter "Einstieg" in diesen Freitag



Ja, der *picar* hat wieder ganz schön hingelangt (Grats btw.); bin ihm im letzten Moment noch entkommen


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ah - eine Lieferung von *A.Meier-PS3* - Grats zu *289,530* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für *289.530* und *Bumblebee *für weitere *94.336* Punkte 

So darf es weitergehen (mein "Scherflein"  ist schon abgeliefert, aber leider noch nicht in diesem Update  ) - dann liefe es auf ein (mögliches) neues "Tageshoch" hinaus


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, *folding_hoomer*'s "Scherflein" ist angekommen - Grats zu *349,286* Punkten

Und ja, im Moment sieht es sehr gut aus von wegen Tageshoch


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, *folding_hoomer*'s "Scherflein" ist angekommen - Grats zu *349,286* Punkten
> 
> Und ja, im Moment sieht es sehr gut aus von wegen Tageshoch



Danke, meine erste 6904  - Dir aber auch ein Grats zu weiteren *82.533* Punkten 

Edit:
Grats auch an *Wolvie *für *92.331* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat *Wolvie* auch noch* 92,331* Punkte in den Pot geworfen - Grats dafür


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich muss leider ankündigen, dass meine alte Firma den F@H Beitrag nichtmehr fortführen wird da ich nun nichtmehr da bin. Meine PPD werden leider wieder sehr einbrechen....
Werde aber in der nenen einen Versuch starten


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen noch einmal an *Bumblebee *für weitere *75.749* Punkte 

*@Manicmanuel*
Schade - aber für den Neuanfang alles Gute . . .

Edit:

Ein weiteres Mal gehen Grats an *Bumblebee *für *101.943* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein  - einmal mehr für *picar81_4711* und diesmal *317,271* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt hat *Schmidde* wieder zugeschlagen; Grats zu *300,559* Punkten


----------



## Schmidde (10. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt hat *Schmidde* wieder zugeschlagen; Grats zu *300,559* Punkten


 
Kann ja nicht einfach tatenlos zusehen wie hier ständig Punkte auf unser Konto gepackt werden


----------



## Amigafan (10. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *317.271*, *Schmidde *für *300.559* und *Bumblebee *für *89.330*, *87.343* und *71.253* Punkte 

Edit:
Weitere Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für *321.199*, *picar81_4711* für *250.879* und *Bumblebee *für *91.502* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

na dann gratsen wir mal wieder los 

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *250,879* Punkte und *Muschkote* für *321,199* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch was zum Gratsen: 

*picar81_4711* für weitere *385.867* Punkte 
*Bumblebee *für weitere *75.051* und *94.509* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Und noch was zum Gratsen:
> 
> *picar81_4711* für weitere *385.867* Punkte



... und weil er sich ja schlecht selber auf die Schulter klopfen kann - Zusatzgrats an *folding_hoomer* für *74,733* Punkte
Zudem hat *picar81_4711* nochmals *109,681* Punkte abgeliefert - auch dafür ein 

Und dann - einmal mehr ein wohlverdientes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an *ALLE*


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zudem hat *picar81_4711* nochmals *109,681* Punkte abgeliefert - auch dafür ein
> 
> Und dann - einmal mehr ein wohlverdientes
> 
> ...




Diesen Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an , erweitert mit Grats an:

*picar81_4711* für weitere *74.381* Punkte 

*Bumblebee *für *73.420*, *87.741* und *84.114* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Genau, Grats an *picar81_4711* für weitere *74.381* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weitere Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *71.199* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Wolvie* ist auf dem Weg nach oben > grosses Grats zum 8.Mio-Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Wolvie *zum 8-Mio-sthul


----------



## Thosch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats@all !! Tolles Team ! ...auch wenn ich nen Platz verloren habe...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wolvie *- der 8er steht dir gut 

Grats für weitere *223,586* Punkte an *picar81_4711*


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Wolvie *- der 8er steht dir gut
> 
> Grats für weitere *223,586* Punkte an *picar81_4711*



Grats dafür auch von mir  , erweitert durch:
Grats an *Bumblebee *für weitere *102.773* Punkte 

Edit:
Und noch eine "Punktelieferung" von *Bumblebee* mit *70.958* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh haua_haua

Da sieht man wieder mal wie relativ alles ist - die *2,275,441* Punkte von gestern erscheinen mager, wenn man verwöhnt ist...


----------



## T0M@0 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiteres Grats geht an *A.Meier-PS3* für seine *287,526* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für *287.526*, *Bumblebee *für *92.574* und *101.233* und *picar81_4711* für *83.090* Punkte 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oh haua_haua
> 
> Da sieht man wieder mal wie relativ alles ist - die *2,275,441* Punkte von gestern erscheinen mager, wenn man verwöhnt ist...


Da ist uns wohl allen "die Puste" ausgegangen . . .


----------



## Wolvie (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da ist uns wohl allen "die Puste" ausgegangen . . .


 Macht sich wohl bemerkbar, das ich mein System abgeschaltet hab 
Nein, Spaß...

GRATZ euch allen!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erneut eine "Einzahlung" von *picar81_4711* - *272,268* Punkte 

Aber auch der Rest von euch hat gut Kohlen geschaufelt


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Erneut eine "Einzahlung" von *picar81_4711* - *272,268* Punkte



Grats dazu auch von mir . . . 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber auch der Rest von euch hat gut Kohlen geschaufelt



 . . . z. B. "unser" *Bumblebee *mit *85.875* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zwei neue Mio-Stühle haben zu ihren Besitzern gefunden:
*moses85* bekommt seinen 2.Mio-Stuhl und mit *Grav3* haben wir einen neues Mitglied in unserem Club > beiden ein grosses Grats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch von mir an *Grav3* zu seiner *1*.Mio (willkommen im "Millionärsclub"), *moses85* zu seiner *2* Mio und *Bumblebee* zu weiteren *75.338* Punkten 


Edit:

Und noch einmal Grats an *Bumblebee *für *90.634* Punkte


----------



## Thosch (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Moin@all !
Grats an alle die neue Milestones erreicht haben und überhaupt an alle aktiven Falter. Es ist erstaunlich wie zahlreich die Punkte hier eintrudeln. Hat uns zwar nicht vor dem Abrutschen auf den 17.Platz bewahrt aber darauf kommts in erster Linie ja nicht an. Vllt. ist der Eine oder Andere mal auf so ein Ergebnis angewiesen. Wollen wir's nicht hoffen, passieren kann aber vieles.
Obwohl Eigenlob stinkt ... ich klopf mir mal selbst auf die Schultern und nehm' mir mal meinen 9-Mille-Hocker ...   ("Eingereicht" gg. 03:00Uhr MEZ) Freut mich tierisch das endlich der "halbe" läuft ohne zu Zucken und Jammern, so wie's sein soll.  
Auf zu den nächsten Punkten !


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an all die Milestoner und Punkteschaufler


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an:

*Thosch *für seine *9*. Mio und für *83.126* Punkte 
*Bumblebee *für *85.360*, *307.929* und *97.304* Punkte 
*Muschkote *für *318.066* Punkte 
*picar81_4711* für *74.768* Punkte 

und an *alle Anderen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *jk* für seine *8*. Mio 


Edit:

Weitere Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *313.683* und *Bumblebee *für *73.576* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für seine *6*. Mio und für *434.320* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

nebst einem Grats an alle Falter geht auch mein Dank an hoomer, dass er so fleissig gratst -ich habe im Moment echt grad (zu) viel um die Ohren


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> nebst einem Grats an alle Falter geht auch mein Dank an hoomer, dass er so fleissig gratst -ich habe im Moment echt grad (zu) viel um die Ohren



Kein Problem , wenn ich Dich damit unterstützen kann - aber alles will ich nicht übernehmen, bei manchem brauche ich trotzdem "Hilfe" , denn "selbstgegratse" liegt mir nicht . . .


----------



## Schmicki (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> ...bei manchem brauche ich trotzdem "Hilfe" , denn "selbstgegratse" liegt mir nicht . . .



Ich will! 

GRATZ an *Amigafan *aka *folding_hoomer* für seinen *9*ten Millionenstuhl!


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Soldat0815 *für seine *5*. Mio und an *Bumblebee *für weitere *87.474* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen noch einmal an *Bumblebee*, "den Unermüdlichen", für weitere *94.210* Punkte  



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da "rumpeln" die Stühle:
 2 mal 9 Mio, 1 mal 8 Mio, 1 mal 6 Mio, 1 mal 5 Mio, 1 mal 2 Mio und 1 mal 1 Mio  - so etwas nenn ich erfolgreiches Falten   


Edit:

Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für *109.827* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an* picar81_4711* für *439.303* und *Bumblebee *für *83.420* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Rundumschlag-Grats" an Alle


----------



## acer86 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erst mal ein dickes GRATS an alle 

und auch ein Dickes Grats an unseren Team Leader *Bumblebee*,  als ich vor 1,5jahren mit den Falten angefangen hab hat er jeden Tag etwa 350-400K PPD gemacht, jetzt ist er schon an der 700k PPD Schallmauer, eine Fast Verdoppelung seiner PPD Produktion innerhalb von nur 1,5jahren, Hut ab und ein dickes *" Bumblebee Rock"*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Erst mal ein dickes GRATS an alle
> 
> und auch ein Dickes Grats an unseren Team Leader *Bumblebee*, als ich vor 1,5jahren mit den Falten angefangen hab hat er jeden Tag etwa 350-400K PPD gemacht, jetzt ist er schon an der 700k PPD Schallmauer, eine Fast Verdoppelung seiner PPD Produktion innerhalb von nur 1,5jahren, Hut ab und ein dickes *" Bumblebee Rock"*



Danke für die netten Worte; dass du dich noch an "früher" erinnern kannst 

Ja, ich habe seither (auch) mächtig aufgerüstet - wie Dr. Rush und Col. Young zu sagen pflegten "for the sake of the crew" 
Allerdings sind in dieser Zeit auch einige Veränderungen bei den Klienten geschehen.
Neuestes Beispiel sind sicherlich die neuen GPU3-Klienten 8031 - 8033; die spülen pro (als Beispiel) GTX560Ti gegen 6000 PPD mehr auf das Konto

Es war mir immer ein Anliegen mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen und das werde ich auch weiterhin tun
Also, danke nochmals


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *78.441*, *82.147* und *92.140* Punkte


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches, großes  auf Abductee
für sein Update von *221.429 Punkten*! Weiter so.....


----------



## RG Now66 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner  weiter so!
und ein *" Bumblebee Rock"*  für den Häuptling.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sag es doch, bis Weihnachten wenn nicht vorher hat er seine Mio pro Tag.


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Abductee *für *221.429* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*malkolm* nimmt gerade auf seinem neuen 8.Mio-Stuhl Platz > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *malkolm *für seine *8*. Mio und an *Schmidde *für *105.330* Punkte 


Edit:

Große Grats gehen ausserdem an *bertm *für seine *3*. Mio und *Bumblebee *für weitere *74.164* Punkte


----------



## phila_delphia (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen außerdem an *phila_delphia* für seine *1*. Mio - herzlich willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


 
Auch ich sage DANKE und schicke meine ersten GRATZ an *GRAV3*, der mich unermüdlich vor sich her treibt  und mich so motiviert!_ Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Dich zu Deiner ersten Million._ Außerdem ein Dank an das ganze Team - auch für den Support bei Fragen und Problemen!

Liebe Grüße

Philipp


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *83.442* und *88.297* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* (kann sich ja nicht selber...) für *82,965* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* (kann sich ja nicht selber...) für *82,965* Punkte


 
 . . . wobei sich auch *Bumblebee *nicht lumpen läst und seinerseits *88.435* Punkte "zum Besten gibt"  


Edit:
 . . . und noch einmal *71.065* Punkte "nachschiebt"


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann würdigen wir doch mal *picar81_4711* für seine *269,112* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na dann würdigen wir doch mal *picar81_4711* für seine *269,112* Punkte



Das will ich aber meinen . . .


Edit:

Und noch einmal "Nachschub" von *Bumblebee *mit *85.109* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also - was haben wir da:

- *picar81_4711* mit *224,699* Punkten
- *A.Meier-PS3* mit *401,927* Punkten
- ein *Superteam* mit *noch viel mehr* Punkten

 Grosses Grats an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* setzt sich mit weiteren *249,448* Punkten vom Rest des Feldes ab...

Oder wie OBI der Ben Kenobi zu sagen pflegt "run, picar, runnnnn


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Oder wie OBI der Ben Kenobi zu sagen pflegt "run, picar, runnnnn



.. und *Muschkote* rennt hinterher mit *320,677* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an:
 - *picar81_4711* für *224.699* und *249.448* Punkte 
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *401,927* Punkte  
 - *Muschkote *für *320,677* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee* für *84,144* und *81,155* Punkte 
 - *dem gesamten Team* für den nicht unerheblichen "Rest"


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja nee - jetzt dreht er entgültig im Rotbereich - der *picar81_4711*

Haut der doch einfach * 679,297 Punkte*  auf das Konto

Nun heisst es - um bei obigem Thema zu bleiben .. run, Bumble, ruuunnnnn


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja nee - jetzt dreht er entgültig im Rotbereich - der *picar81_4711*
> 
> Haut der doch einfach * 679,297 Punkte*  auf das Konto


 
 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun heisst es - um bei obigem Thema zu bleiben .. run, Bumble, ruuunnnnn



Das tust Du doch - mit weiteren *97.663* Punkten


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt muss ich mal Bumblebee mit 338,428 Punkten würdigen, ich hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich heute so viel Ehre bekommen habe......

Aber auch wieder an alle anderen ein großes Lob......die Top 20 werden immer härter........


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt hast Du aber den Turbo dazugeschaltet, *Bunblebee *- und der beschert Dir (und dem Team) *338,428* Punkte  

Edit:

 - schaut mal auf die Punkte bei "Halbzeit"! 
Wenn uns da noch das eine oder andere "Vögelchen" zufliegt . . .


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> - *picar81_4711*  für *224.699* und  *249.448* Punkte
> - *A.Meier-PS3* für *401,927* Punkte
> - *Muschkote *für *320,677* Punkte
> - *Bumblebee* für *84,144* und *81,155* Punkte





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja nee - jetzt dreht er entgültig im Rotbereich - der *picar81_4711*
> 
> Haut der doch einfach * 679,297 Punkte*  auf das Konto


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat der *Wolvie* auch noch *287,188* Punkte auf's Konto gepackt


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* schiebt schon mal mit *90,337* Punkten den Reigen an


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wolvie *für *287.188*, *picar81_4711* für *90.337* und *Bumblebee *für *93.040* und *98.408* Punkte 


Edit:
Grats gehen ausserdem an *Schmidde *für *301.536*, an *Muschkote *für *108.245*, an *A.Meier-PS3* für *97.791* und *Bumblebee *für *92.017* Punkte  - so "darf" es heute "weiterregnen"


----------



## Schmidde (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Puh, dann kamen die Punkte ja doch noch an...dachte heute Morgen schon das währe wieder ne Null-Nummer gewesen da die WU eigentlich schon heute Nacht gesendet worden ist 

Achja...ich klopp mir auch mal selbst ein wenig auf die Schulter für die 1000e WU


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen noch einmal an *picar81_4711* für "schlappe" *433.752* Punkte   
Wird Zeit, dass auch meine "Punktesammlung" eintrifft


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. März 2012)

Ich dümpel nur noch so rum...


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Boah - da steppt der Bär 

3 Updates und schon 1,786,107 Punkte - ihr rockt alle gewaltig


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und eine "Einzahlung" von *folding_hoomer* - Grats zu weiteren *320,855* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke . . . 

Grats an *Thosch *für *224.517* und *Bumblebee *für weitere *76.657* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Danke . . .
> 
> Grats an *Thosch *für *224.517* Punkte


 
.. da war einer schneller 

Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weitere Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *71.126* Punkte 


Edit:

 . . . zu denen sich noch einmal *75.898* Punkte "gesellen"


----------



## Amigafan (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* für *106.036* und *Bumblebee *für *80.495* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an picar81_4711 für seine *40*. Mio und für weitere *89.417* Punkte  


Edit:

Große Grats gehen ausserdem an *chris1995 *für seine *3*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für *111.340* Punkte


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an picar81_4711 für seine *40*. Mio
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Große Grats gehen ausserdem an *chris1995 *für seine *3*. Mio


 Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt - ich schliesse mich an


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *86.467* Punkte 


Edit:
 . . . und weitere *91.278* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da kommt doch Freude auf...

*Abductee* deponiert *223,404* Punkte auf dem Konto


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und nun der *folding_hoomer* mit weiteren *85,828* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da kommt doch Freude auf...
> 
> *Abductee* deponiert *223,404* Punkte auf dem Konto



Grats auch von mir  , erweitert durch Grats an:
  - *r4ffzahn *für seine *8*.Mio 
 - *picar81_4711* für *458.575* Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee *für *83.448* und *89.367* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die "Erweiterten" können sich hier ihr *GRATS* abholen 

Des Weiteren drängt sich ein weiteres Grats für *321,086* Punkte von *Muschkote* auf 

Ausserdem ein  an alle - wir haben bisher einen guten (Tages-)Lauf


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Die "Erweiterten" können sich hier ihr *GRATS* abholen
> 
> Des Weiteren drängt sich ein weiteres Grats für *321,086* Punkte von *Muschkote* auf
> 
> Ausserdem ein  an alle - wir haben bisher einen guten (Tages-)Lauf




Auch diesen Grats "stimme" ich zu . wiederum erweitert durch Grats an:

 - *fc* für seine *9*. Mio 
 - *Bumblebee *für *164.631* Punkte


----------



## Wolvie (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ @all !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*+*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*=


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Amigafan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch eimal Grats für *picar81_4711* für *225.175* und *Bumblebee *für *76.476* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an*LaSamurai* zur 6.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an*LaSamurai* zur 6.Mio



Ditto - und ausserdem Grats an alle zu *4,026,417* Punkten als Tagesergebnis

Einen "nicht unwesentlichen Beitrag" dazu verdanke ich *picar81_4711* mit *309,483* und *334,272* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an*LaSamurai* zur 6.Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ditto - und ausserdem Grats an alle zu *4,026,417* Punkten als Tagesergebnis
> 
> Einen "nicht unwesentlichen Beitrag" dazu verdanke ich *picar81_4711* mit *309,483* und *334,272* Punkten



Große Grats dazu auch von mir, erweitert mit Grats an:

 - *picar81_471*1 für weitere *74.502* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *101.508*, *70.527* und *311.363* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *284.597* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie *für seine *9*. Mio und für *119.208* Punkte


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an:* r4ffzahn*, *fc*,* LaSamurai* und *Wolvie 
*


----------



## Schmicki (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WOW  WOW  WOW!

*Das ganze Team faltet fett die Hütte!*

GRATZ  GRATZ  GRATZ


----------



## Amigafan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Bumblebee *für weitere *71.647* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein super herzliches  an *Mastermaisi777*, der jetzt über 50K PPD beisteuert, der sich erfolgreich bei HP-Cloud-Service angemeldet hat!!!!!
Dann auch wieder an *alle anderen(<100PPD)* eine große : Ihr seid einfach super!

Und dann noch auf *Bumblebee, unserem Chef* ein dreifaches : Du bist immer so fleissig mit den Würdigungen, da machts gleich nochmal so viel Spaß!!!! Dankeschön!
Auch *Amigafan* würdigt immer super mit, dankeschön......


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da bleibt mir doch nur eins zu sagen: 

Grats an *Bumblebee *für *72.840* Punkte - und an das *gesamte Team*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... Du bist immer so fleissig mit den Würdigungen, da machts gleich nochmal so viel Spaß!!!! Dankeschön!



Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache 
Auch von mir ein herzliches *DANKESCHÖN* an "meine Mitwürdiger"; ihr macht das ganze komplett 

Aber vor allem natürlich ein *DANKESCHÖN* an das ganze Team  - nur dank euch haben wir Stoff zum würdigen


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Bumblebee *für *71.942* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* setzt mit* 221,838* Punkten wieder zu der Jagd auf mich an 

Grats und weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* A.Meier-PS3*, deine *288,162* Punkte werden gerne genommen


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *221.838*, *A.Meier-PS3* für *288.162* und *Bumblebee *für *83.839 *Punkte 


Edit:
Weitere Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *90.423* und *Bumblebee *für *71.349* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Amigafan/folding-hoomer* treibt es bunt, drum sind die 10.Mio jetzt auch rund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ganz ohne Reim


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Amigafan/folding-hoomer* treibt es bunt, drum sind die 10.Mio jetzt auch rund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*90,724* Punkte von *picar81_4711*
*320,790* Punkte von *Muschkote*
*239,209* Punkte von *folding_hoomer*

Da geht was


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*74,502* Punkte von *picar81_4711*

Es geht weiter ..


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 BOAAH  - ich höre ein Grollen in meinem Rücken...

*458,385* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Zubertus* ist in die 20.Millionenliga aufgestiegen und auch *Sir_Danus* lässt sich mit seinen 5.Mio's nicht lumpen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. März 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein super herzliches  an *Mastermaisi777*, der jetzt über 50K PPD beisteuert, der sich erfolgreich bei HP-Cloud-Service angemeldet hat!!!!!


Vielen dank! Ich hoffe nur dass das Programm noch lange läuft und viele gute punkte auf das pcgh Konto wandern!
Zeitweise werde ich auch meinen Laptop mitrechnen lassen, der schafft bis zu 11k PPD CPU only (bei knapp 70 watt Stromverbrauch ). 
 


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats 

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle "Aufsteiger" und "Punktebäcker"


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Punktebäcker" - guter Ausdruck - gefällt mir 

Und natürlich auch von mir ein Grats an alle - speziell an *Zubertus* und *Sir_Danus*


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> "Punktebäcker" - guter Ausdruck - gefällt mir





Grats gehen an: 
 - *Muschkote *für *108.236* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *89.426*, *76.962* und *79.182  *Punkte 
 - *mattifolder *für *94.868* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Muschkote *und *mattifolder*

Nicht zu vergessen *74,089* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen *74,089* Punkte von *picar81_4711*



 . . . und weitere *90.032* Punkte von Dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an A.Meier-PS3 für 97'387 Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Heeeeiligs Blechle*....

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *425,709* Punkte
Grats an *Wolvie* für *293,726* Punkte
Grats an *uns alle* für ein 922,163 Punkte-Update 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an A.Meier-PS3 für 97'387 Punkte.



Ach übrigens... ==> Ein Grats an A.Meier-PS3 für 97'387 Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Heeeeiligs Blechle*....
> 
> Grats an *picar81_4711* für *425,709* Punkte
> Grats an *Wolvie* für *293,726* Punkte
> ...





Da gratst man doch gerne mit . . .  

BTW:
Meine letzten Grats bis Samstag Nacht oder Sonntag Morgen - also *schönes WE an alle*


----------



## T0M@0 (24. März 2012)

Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das ganze Team für *3,888,767* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats gehen an *Schmidde* für seine *7.Mio* und je ein grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* und *HaWePe* für ihre *5.Mio's*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  an *Abductee* für seine 223,836 Punkte !


----------



## RG Now66 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats gehen an *Schmidde* für seine *7.Mio* und je ein grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* und *HaWePe* für ihre *5.Mio's*. 

Weiter so!

OT: Jetzt wird mir *Mastermaisi777* ja doch wieder gefählich, also "Fold on"


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und - neben den anderen Grats noch eins für *picar81_4711* der weitere *74,484* Punkte beigesteuert hat


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* legt noch einen drauf - weitere *223,268* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Henninges* war so unermüdlich dabei, dass er nun auch 10.Mio's sein eigen nennen darf > ganz grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Henninges *zum ersten Langzeitstuhl

Und ein Nachschlag von *picar81_4711* - weitere *270,156* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an:

 - das *gesamte Team* für *3.888.767* Punkte 
 - an *Henninges *für seine *10*. Mio  
 - *Schmidde *für seine *7*. Mio 
 - *Mastermaisi777 *und *HaWePe *für ihre *5*. Mio 
 - *Abductee *für *223.836* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *74.484*, *223.268* und *270.156* Punkte 
und last, but not least:
 - *Bumblebee *für *93.595*, *105.082*, *349.759*, *72.731*, *95.545* und *115.218* Punkte  

*Tadel* an alle Gratser:
Ihr solltet Euch schämen, solche Punktegranaten von   *Unserem Master Bumble*  einfach unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen, wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da muss ich gleich noch ein paar Grats "nachlegen":
 - an *das gesamte Team *für ein *überragendes Update* von *1.074.183* Punkten   

Davon "entfallen" auf 
 - *Muschkote* : *326.785* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* :* 275.174* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Da muss ich gleich noch ein paar Grats "nachlegen":
> - an *das gesamte Team *für ein *überragendes Update* von *1.074.183* Punkten
> 
> Davon "entfallen" auf
> ...



Jawoll - *grosses* Grats

Auf *folding_hoomer* "entfallen" davon auch noch *245,707* Punkte 

Alles in Allem grosses Kino


----------



## Henninges (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Punktestände füllen sich munter, so das *Dave* 7.Mio's und *proleto* 2.Mio's vermelden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - absolut


----------



## davidof2001 (25. März 2012)

Danke Leute. Ich bin auch fast drann diesen Monat eine Million zu knacken. 

Grats an das Team. Wenn alles klappt, schaffen wir diesen Monat sogar 100 Millionen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun können wieder* A.Meier-PS3* gegrapschen.. ääh begratsen 

Ein  für *295,305* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Dave *für seine *5*. und *proleto *für seine *2*. Mio 

Grats gehen weiterhin an:
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *295.305* Punkte 
 -  *Bumblebee *für *95.352* und *70.948*Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da macht gratsen Spass 
diese gehen an

 - das *gesamte Team* für ein Update mit  *824.005*  Punkten 
 - *picar81_4711* für megamäßige  *531.377*  Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee  *für *80.999* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Langzeitstuhl geht an *acer86* > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Langzeitstuhl geht an *acer86* > grosses Grats zur 10.Mio



Grats dazu auch von mir, 

erweitert durch Grats an *Bumblebee *für *79.446*, *73.795* und *74.630* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir an *acer86* und ein grosses Grats zur 10.Mio


----------



## acer86 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke   hat auch lange gedauert bis ich die 10Mio zusammen gekratzt habe.  

und auch von mir eine Dickes Grats an alle die ein neuen Meilenstein erreicht haben


----------



## RG Now66 (26. März 2012)

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da sind ein paar Grats durch die Ritze gerutscht....

*Muschkote* mit *108,279* Punkten
*Schmidde* mit *302,966* Punkten
last but not least
*mattifolder* mit *281,464* Punkten

Grats an alle - und auch an den Rest der "Truppe"


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar Grats durch die Ritze gerutscht....
> 
> *Muschkote* mit *108,279* Punkten
> *Schmidde* mit *302,966* Punkten
> ...



Grats auch von mir, erweitert durch Grats an *Bumblebee *für *89.268* und *80.319*   Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weitere Grats gehen an:
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *98.332* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für weitere *82.235* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da gibt es noch *432,900 *Punkte von *picar81_4711* zu vermelden 

Ansonsten war das Resultat gestern leider nicht grad so  - aber nachdem ja  wird das auch wieder besser


----------



## haha (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fetten Glückwunsch und Dankeschön seit langem ma weider von mir an alle neuen Millionäre und Multimillionäre. Keep on Folding!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste 7.Mio-Stuhl geht an* RG_Now66* > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

  - *RG_Now66* für seine *7*. Mio 
  - *picar81_4711* für *432.900*, *271.904* und *177.236* Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee *für *115.239*, *82.483*, *95.075*, *95.246*,   *70.670*, *86.220*, *70.695* und *307.498* Punkte  
 - *Schmidde *für *104.264* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zeit zum Gratsen...

Der Update von *720,377* Punkten verdanken wir

- *Muschkote* mit *316,976* Punkten
- *Schmidde *mit *104,170* Punkten

- und natürlich einer Menge von "Non-*BIG_BIG*ern" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *AdamD *für seine *4*. Mio 

Grats gehen außerdem an:
 - *Muschkote *für *316.976* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *104.170* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *70.322* und *80.935* Punkte 


Edit:

UUPS - da war jemand schneller  - aber nicht bei Allem


----------



## RG Now66 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Danke fürs Gratzen *

und wieder ein neuer (und bequemerer) Stuhl, hoffe das noch mehr folgen werden...

An dieser Stelle auch von mir *ein Fettes Gratz an alle Milestoner und Großfarmer*


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *265.615* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *AdamD*


----------



## Amigafan (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Abductee *für *223.858* und *Bumblebee *für *84.927* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats an *picar81_4711* für weitere *440,722* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Guten Morgen

Mit *223,404* Punkten hat *picar81_4711* unser Resultat nochmals nach oben geschönt


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und es geht weiter..

*picar81_4711* hat wieder den Turbo gezündet *224,290* und *91,214* Punkte
*A.Meier-PS3* schmeisst noch *290,660* Punkte obendrauf
Und dann *folding_hoomer* mit *242,836* Punkten

Mit dem *tollen* Rest vom *Team* haben wir schon *1,369,410* Punkte gebunkert; andere machen das nicht in *24 Stunden*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das nächste tolle Update hebt uns auf *1,993,247* Punkte 

Danke an *mattifolder* für seine *287,911* Punkte


Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:

Wir werden das Monatsergebnis vom März 2011 mehr als verdoppeln
Und die Chancen stehen gut, dass wir die 100 Millionen pro Monat knacken


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wahnsinn! Solche brutalen Teamupdates werden momentan gemacht, ist einfach schön, es anzuschauen.....auch dank mattifolder für 287,911 Punkte und  A.Meier-PS3 für 290,660 Punkte und alle anderen, die heftig mitfalten!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir *an alle* oben namentlich und nicht namentlich genannten  

Große Grats gehen an *tom7 *für seine *3*. Mio 

Grats gehen auch an *Bumblebee *für *74.176*, *86.010*, *71.284*, *84.848* und *89.117* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für folding_hoomer der 229,682 Punkte beisteuert.....


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *nooby-on-mp3* für seine *7*. Mio 

Grats gehen weiterhin an *Bumblebee *für *74.532*, *75.627* und *88.162* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *tom7 *
Grösseres Grats (sind ja auch mehr Millionen  ) an *nooby-on-mp3*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es geht voran.... oder auch ...

Kein Tag ohne eine Granate von *picar81_4711* - diesmal *311,504* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es geht voran.... oder auch ...
> 
> Kein Tag ohne eine Granate von *picar81_4711* - diesmal *311,504* Punkte




Grats dazu auch von mir, erweitert durch Grats an *Bumblebee *für *85.138* und *77.076* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun wird es wohl doch noch knapp mit der 100 Millionen-Monatsmarke
So oder so werden wir einen neuen Rekord aufstellen 

Ausserdem darf ich noch *98,118* Punkte von *A.Meier-PS3* würdigen


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun wird es wohl doch noch knapp mit der 100 Millionen-Monatsmarke
> So oder so werden wir einen neuen Rekord aufstellen
> 
> Ausserdem darf ich noch *98,118* Punkte von *A.Meier-PS3* würdigen



 . . . und *71.072* Punkte von *Bumblebee*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. neues Update .. neues Glück 

Grats an *Muschkote* für *319,950* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom7 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *tom7 *für seine *3*. Mio :


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *tom7 *



Vielen dank an alle Gratulanten, immer wieder nett wenn der faltfortschritt hier registriert wird!
Gruss


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *folding_hoomer* und seine *82,097* Punkte

Ein Doppel- für *Schmidde* und *302,149* Punkte

Und ein *GO GO GO* für das Team; Stand vor dem letzten Märztag *97,038,831* - wir können es schaffen


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *Bumblebee* für *350,707* Punkte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Schmidde* zur 8.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein zweites grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur 6.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zu guter Letzt ein Grats an *ulle* zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Grats an *Schmidde* zur 8.Mio
> 
> Ein zweites grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur 6.Mio
> 
> und zu guter Letzt ein Grats an *ulle* zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen




Dazu auch große Grats von mir, erweitert duch:

Große Grats an *Wolvie *für seine *10*. Mio und seinen 1. Langzeitstuhl  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. neues Update .. neues Glück
> 
> Grats an *Muschkote* für *319,950* Punkte





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Doppel- für *Schmidde* und *302,149* Punkte





PCGHGS schrieb:


> Gratz an *Bumblebee* für *350,707* Punkte



Grats auch von mir , erweitert durch zusätzliche Grats an:

 - *Bumblebee *für *101.976*, *97.533*, *90.632*, *114.373*,  *  83.531* und *77.778* Punkte 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und ein *GO GO GO* für das Team; Stand vor dem letzten Märztag *97,038,831* - wir können es schaffen




   Der Rubikon - ääh - die *100.000.000 Punkte-Marke* ist überschritten   

*Exakt: 100.126.926** Punkte*

Dazu ein *megagroßes Grats *an das *gesamte Team*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Moin. Ein Riesen-Grats @ all ans Team für die *fetten* 100 Mille des Monats März !!    

  Alle Achtung !!    Darauf lasst und


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem nun bereits die ganz grossen Buchstaben hervorgekramt wurden brauche ich das nicht auch noch zu machen

Will nur noch anfügen, dass ich mächtig stolz auf euch alle bin - ihr seid und bleibt ein absolutes Superteam 

==> Wenn das nun auch noch auf der Main erscheint ist es *fast* perfekt <==

*Ganz* perfekt wäre es, wenn in der *Printausgabe* mal ein richtiger Artikel über das Falten erscheinen würde - so über 2-3 Seiten
Realistischerweise muss man aber da wohl sagen "die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt"


----------



## Thosch (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also für die Aprilausgabe ist es def. zu spät, aber vllt. wenn man denen das mal so richtig unter die Nase reibt ... und das hier auch einige das Server-mäßig tun ... und wenn nicht in der PCGH dann in einem Linuxmagazin ... ??
Vllt. sind wir aber auch nur die "geduldeten" "Namensausleiher" ...?
Damit´s nicht ganz  wird ... nochmal ein *fettes* Grats ans Team, und vor allem mal an die "Kleinfalter", die trotz der BIG-Falter noch nicht die Lust verloren haben !! :respect:


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach mal im Vorschlagthread in der Feedback-Topic posten .


----------



## Schmidde (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein RIEßEN GRATS an das komplette Team, einfach der HAMMER!! 



Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen....  !!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mattifolder* für seine *289,677* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Einfach mal im Vorschlagthread in der Feedback-Topic posten .



Na das habe ich doch glatt gemacht - schaden kanns jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Grats ans Team, und vor allem mal an die "Kleinfalter", die trotz der BIG-Falter noch nicht die Lust verloren haben !! :respect:


Danke.
Nachdem meine 70.000er WU hier sang- und klanglos untergegangen ist, während sich die "Mr. BIG´s" gegenseitig zu Tode gratzen ,
bin ich froh, wenn mein kleiner Einsatz auch mal gewürdigt wird.


----------



## Amigafan (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *mattifolder* für seine *289,677* Punkte



 . . . und *Bumblebee *für *102.069* Punkte 



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Danke.
> Nachdem meine 70.000er WU hier sang-  und klanglos untergegangen ist, während sich die "Mr. BIG´s" gegenseitig  zu Tode gratzen ,
> bin ich froh, wenn mein kleiner Einsatz auch mal gewürdigt wird.



Sorry - diese Punkte sind schlichtweg übersehen worden  - werde mich in Zukunft bemühen, auch die weiteren Seiten nach "Punktegranaten" zu durchforsten . . .
Leider ist es manchmal sehr schwierig, wenn man mal 24h und länger nicht on kann, nachzuvollziehen, wer was "geliefert" hat . . .


----------



## Thosch (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... na ja, manchmal artet das Gratsen ganz schön aus, aber  das liegt in der Sache selbst und ist dennoch schön ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> . . . und *Bumblebee *für *102.069* Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - diese Punkte sind schlichtweg übersehen worden


Nicht nur diese > *A.Meier-PS3* *102,098* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Nachdem meine 70.000er WU hier sang- und klanglos untergegangen ist...


 
Tut mir auch leid - aber kann vorkommen - ich werde mal mein "Radar-System" überarbeiten


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht nur diese > *A.Meier-PS3* *102,098* Punkte


 
Es fällt langsam auf, dass du häufig(er) übersehen wirst
Ich muss mich fragen ob du irgendwie später als alle anderen ge-updated wirst oder wie das kommt

Und dann noch Grats an einen "Mr. Big" - *271,745* Punkte für *picar81_4711*


----------



## Amigafan (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *271.745 *Punkte  



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nicht nur diese > *A.Meier-PS3* *102,098* Punkte



Sorry auch dafür, aber mehr als 24h off machen eine "Totalüberwachung" meinerseits unmöglich, zumal ich teilweise nicht in Deutschland bin . . . 


Edit:
Dafür sind mir aber Wolvie´s 10. Mio als einzigem nicht entgangen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das jemand mal übersehen wird kann ja mal vorkommen (ist mir auch schon bei den Mio-Grats mehrfach passiert), aber es ist einfach aufällig, daß ich häufig übersehen werde.

Ist ja auch nicht so das ich sofort reagiere wen ich mal übersehen werde und warte immer ein paar Punkte-Updates ab.


Edit: Seltsam, von mir fehlt der komplette Beitrag mit Wolvie's Grats und dem Grats für die 100Mio des Teams (ich hatte was mit einer grösseseren Menge Smileys zusammen gestellt).


----------



## Amigafan (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für weitere *77.095* Punkte 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das jemand mal übersehen wird kann ja mal vorkommen (ist mir auch schon bei den Mio-Grats passiert), aber es ist einfach aufällig, daß ich häufig übersehen werde.
> 
> Ist ja auch nicht so das ich sofort reagiere wen ich mal übersehen werde und warte immer ein paar Punkte-Updates ab.



Es steckt aber keine böse Absicht dahinter, dass Du übersehen wurdest - das ist schon häufiger mal passiert, auch mir  - und sollte bitte nicht persönlich genommen werden. 
Wir sind alle Menschen und machen Fehler . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Es steckt aber keine böse Absicht dahinter, dass Du übersehen wurdest - das ist schon häufiger mal passiert, auch mir - und sollte bitte nicht persönlich genommen werden.
> Wir sind alle Menschen und machen Fehler . . .


Ist schon klar das da keine böse Absicht dahinter steckt > Wir sind nur Menschen und machen Fehler.


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:
 - *picar81_4711* für *109.586* und *526.484* Punkte  
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *97.791* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *80.461* Punkte 
 - das* gesamte Team* für den nicht unerheblichen "Rest" der Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, die *526,484* Punkte von* picar81_4711* sind *HAAAAAMMERMÄSSIG* - grosses Grats

Aber die *73,625* Punkte von *folding_hoomer* verdienen auch ein 

Und natürlich auch von mir ein *DANKE* an das ganze Team


----------



## Wolvie (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ÜBER 100.000.000,00 Punkte in 4 Wochen... ihr habt doch echt einen an der Waffel 
Auf weitere 100 Mio im April! 
Gratz!


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Auf weitere 100 Mio im April!
> Gratz!



Im April wirds aber schwieriger, da gibt es nur 30 statt 31 Tage zu falten......auch von mir ein großes und eine  an alle Mitfalter, an die Großen und die Kleinen für die 100.000.000 Punkte im März! Respekt!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da hat doch einer nachgelegt 

Grats an *Schmidde* für *298,198* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nach so einem Spitzenergebnis ist wohl erst einmal Luftholen angesagt - daher nur wenige Grats . . .

Diese gehen an:
 - *Schmidde *für *298.198* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *78.270*, *94.622* und* 86.984* Punkte 

Edit:
Grummel - da war Bumble einen Hauch schneller


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für sagenhafte *454.506* und *malkolm *für *96.126* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch vom mir ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und weiter gehts

Grats an *picar81_4711* für *223,836* und *328,090* Punkte


----------



## Thosch (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats auch mal wieder von mir !!  ...  Ich bin da  aussen vor ... !!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Au Mamma - das ist schon fast (unverschuldete) Anti-Würdigung

Die letzten Updates waren maximal grottig, *198,356*, danach *191,212* und nun *156,136* Punkte 

Entweder gehen da Punkte ins vorläufige Nirvana, es werden mehr grottige WU's ausgeteilt oder ich bin zu verwöhnt von uns....


----------



## Amigafan (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *fc* für seine *10*. Mio und seinen *1*. Langzeitstuhl  - willkommen im "Club" 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und weiter gehts
> 
> Grats an *picar81_4711* für *223,836* und *328,090* Punkte


 
 . . . und an *Bumblebee *für *73.160*, *70.067*, *71.840*   und* 80.389*   Punkte 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Au Mamma - das ist schon fast (unverschuldete) Anti-Würdigung
> 
> Die letzten Updates waren maximal grottig, *198,356*, danach *191,212* und nun *156,136* Punkte
> 
> Entweder gehen da Punkte ins vorläufige Nirvana, es werden mehr grottige  WU's ausgeteilt oder ich bin zu verwöhnt von uns....



Lass es als "Ruhe vor dem (Punkte-)Sturm" durchgehen - oder als "Zwischentief"


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Schmidde* für *103,757* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (3. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schon geht es wieder los 

Grats gehen an
 - *Bumblebee *für *316.235* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *103.757* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* für *235,688* Punkte


----------



## Thosch (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alle* Punktebringer !!!   Aber ein Abwärtstrend ist schon zu erkennen ... irgendwie ... ick hör` ne Verschwörung kommen ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Grosses Grats zur *10.Mio*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Grosses Grats zur *3.Mio*


----------



## RG Now66 (4. April 2012)

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner , weiter so !


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die beiden aufgestiegenen Millionäre


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

2. Versuch . . . 

Große Grats gehen an *Abductee *für seine *3*. Mio  - fold on . . . 

Grats gehen ausserdem an:
 -* picar81_4711* für *274.425* und *177.889* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *76.029* Punkte 

(Komischerweise sind diese Grats von heute früh im "Nirvana" gelandet )

Weitere Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *83.127* Punkte 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... und ein Grats an *folding_hoomer* für  *235,688* Punkte



Danke dafür - und das ist das "Ergebnis"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Raknison *für seine *4*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch an *Raknison *für den* 4. Mio-Stuhl  *


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *Raknison *

und an *picar81_4711* für weitere *271,791* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für  seine *50*. Mio und für* 271.791* und *450.342* Punkte  

Grats gehen an  *A.Meier-PS3* für *292.368* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Plus noch ein weiteres Grats an *Muschkote* für *317,543* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Plus noch ein weiteres Grats an *Muschkote* für *317,543* Punkte


 
 . . . und an *Bumblebee *für *91.741* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für seine *2*. Mio 

Grats gehen weiterhin an *Bumblebee *für *81.921* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal generelles Grats an alle Milestoner und sonstigen Falthasen (ist ja Ostern  )

Spezielles Grats an *ThoSch_0815* für *77,434* Punkte
und
*picar81_4711* für *74,029 *Punkte; es dauert wohl nicht mehr lange bis er (zeitweise) die Tagesspitze übernimmt - siehe unten


Die "goldenen Eier" P803x sind ja leider selten(er) geworden und entsprechend ist unser "Output" gesunken
Aktuell ist es (bei mir) so, dass eine "anständig getaktete" 2600K *mehr* Punkte generiert *als 2 GTX 560Ti *- da muss man durch...

Ich danke euch (und würdige es), dass ihr diese -WU's nicht abwürgt und sie tapfer durchkaut

Es war - gehört aber eigentlich nicht hierher - eine maximal schlechte Entscheidung von Stanford diese "BIG-WU's" so zugänglich zu machen
Persönlich hatte ich seit langem nicht mehr so viele Probleme mit EUE's und ähnlichen "Nettigkeiten"
Die "alten" (GPU2-) Karten falten stressfrei und ich bin froh, dass ich noch ein paar von denen am Start habe


----------



## nfsgame (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Lasst euch von den WUs nicht moralisch plattmachen . Das gibts immer mal: Ich erinnere an die P6800 und P6801 zu GPU2-Zeiten mit Fahcore_14 und 1888 bzw 472 Punkte . Mensch, war dasn Gefluche  ... 

Überlebt haben wirs trotzdem .


----------



## Thosch (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da sollte Stanford da evtl. ne Rückmeldung bekommen, sonst bleibts so oder wird schlimmer.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für seine *2*. Mio


Danke.
Hat Dank der grottigen WU nun doch länger gedauert als geplant.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf *Schmidde* ein herzliches  für seine 297,380 Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *picar81_4711* für *74.029* Punkte 
 - *ThoSch_0815* für *77.434* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *297.380* Punkte 
 - das *gesamte Team* für die "Faltarbeit" und Euer Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Definitiv ein  für *Schmidde*


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein  für *Bumblebee*´s *94.840* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *HeartofLightning *für seine *3*. Mio  

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *79.998* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *HeartofLightning *für *3* Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *picar81_4711* für *262,459* Punkte


----------



## chris1995 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also heute mal wieder ein Lob an das ganze Team

Ich hab heut mal nachgeschaut und festgestellt das ich inzwischen die 3Mio voll hab  

Ich wünsche euch schöne Ostern und viel Erfolg beim falten.

MfG Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ne Runde Rumgratsen...

- *A.Meier-PS3* verdanken wir *295,087* Punkte
- *picar81_4711* fügt weitere *223,631* Punkte hinzu
- *Schmidde* vervollständigt das Trio mit* 104,058* Punkten

Supersache das


----------



## der_yappi (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da glühen die Faltknechte wieder und hauen einen Sechssteller nach dem anderen raus 

Und wieder einige Millionen-Knacker mehr.

PCGH-70335 Yeeeehhaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Abductee* gibt sein Bestes mit 223,995 Punkten, prima!!! Heute schaffen wir mal wieder einen Tagesrekord?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Und *picar81_4711* gibt sein noch Besseres - grosses Grats zu 637,707 Punkten 

Das ist aber noch nicht Alles *FANFARENTUSCH* - er *übernimmt* (kurzzeitig  ) die *Führung* in der 24h Average-Liste


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GROSSES* Grats an das *ganze Team* für  *4,444,033* Punkte  phänomenal und 

Vor allem hat da *picar81_4711* (natürlich) wieder zugeschlagen; *272,654* und *453,118* Punkte sind eine echte Hausnummer 
Dazu dann noch *81,586* Punkte von *folding_hoomer*

Ihr 70335er seid alle Wahnsinnige und ich bin stolz ein Teil davon zu sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haben wir uns ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gelegt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unser Club wird grösser und grösser, neustes Mitglied ist *Axim* mit seiner *1.Mio* > Grats und mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Axim *- mögen viele folgen

Und dann noch je ein  für *Muschkote* und seine *319,928* Punkte
und weitere *74,321* Punkte von *picar81_4711*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesmal hat *folding_hoomer* einen grösseren "Brocken" abgeliefert - Grats zu *228,895* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun stockt *picar81_4711* sein Konto nochmal mit *90,673* auf


----------



## chris1995 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmals ein großes Gratz an alle Millestoner, zum nächsten Update sollte meine 2000WU fertig sein  ICh lass meine i7 jetzt mal durchlaufen um zu schaun was da so an PPD möglich ist und damit von hinten nicht zuviele überhollen  



MfG Chris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Muschkote* hat dank seiner bereits erwähnten BigWU (*319,928* Punkte) seine *40.Mio* komplettiert > *ganz grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Muschkote* hat dank seiner bereits erwähnten BigWU (*319,928* Punkte) seine *40.Mio* komplettiert > *ganz grosses Grats*


 
...hatte ich doch glatt übersehen ... - Grats natürlich auch von mir 

Und dann noch ein Grats an *malkolm* für *264,206* Punkte
Nicht zu vergessen die *90,097* Punkte von *picar81_4711 *- wird Zeit für meinen zweiten Server


----------



## RG Now66 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner und Großfarmer, weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat *Muschkote* wieder auf den Stapel draufgelegt - Grats zu *108,210* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *9.Mio* und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *2.Mio*


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir allen neuen Milestonern und allen "Punktebäckern"  große Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nur um den gestrigen Tag noch abzuschliessen ...

Grats an
- *picar81_4711* für* 68,957* und *403,099* Punkte
- *Schmidde* für *300,082* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder kräftig viel zum Gratsen

- *A.Meier-PS3* mit *286,436* Punkten
- *Muschkote *mit *109,371* Punkten
- *ThoSch_0815* mit *72,112* Punkten

Ein  für alle


----------



## Muschkote (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Würdigungen.

Ich Gratze mal eben an *das gesamte Team*, weiter so.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *folding_hoomer* zu *86,657* Punkten (ich gratse übrigens von meiner neuen Wohnung aus - es geeeeeht  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *9.Mio *und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sich zur *5.Mio*

Beiden ein grosses Grats


----------



## Schmidde (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sich zur *9.Mio *und
> ...


 
Danke 
Nach dem nächsten Stuhl dauert es dann wohl etwas länger bevor ich wieder einen neuen Untersatz bekomme 


Achja, auch von mir ein Grats @ alle anderen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr rockt *alle* - grosses Grats

Und ein spezielles für... - na wen schon  - *picar81_4711* für* 89,933* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für seine *9*. und *Centurion *für seine *5*. Mio 

Grats gehen weiterhin an:

 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *286.436* Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *109.371* Punkte 
 - *ThoSch_0815* für *72.112* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *89.933* Punkte 						
 - *Bumblebee *für *79.239*, *312.353*, *76.794* und *77.775* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats für *picar81_4711* - diesmal waren es *452,645* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Schmidde* für *103,456* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und noch ein Grats für *picar81_4711* - diesmal waren es *452,645* Punkte





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *Schmidde* für *103,456* Punkte



Diesen Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an, erweitert durch Grats an *Bumblebee *für *98.326* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weitere Grats gehen an
- *Muschkote* für *109,706* Punkte
- *Wolvie* für *81,378* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* für seine *7*.Mio 

Grats gehen an:
 - *Muschkote *für *109.706* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie* für *81.378* Punkte


----------



## haha (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankööö!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats geht an *folding_hoomer* für *250,190* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *105.580* Punkte 




haha schrieb:


> Dankööö!



Bittööö!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nur um zu vermelden was eh jeder sofort sieht

Wir haben *Platz 16* zurück - danke an *ALLE* für ihren Einsatz


----------



## sc59 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nur um zu vermelden was eh jeder sofort sieht
> 
> Wir haben *Platz 16* zurück - danke an *ALLE* für ihren Einsatz



juhu. party . PLATZ 16.
Gratulation ans ganze Team.


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wer gibt einen aus?


----------



## RG Now66 (12. April 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um zu vermelden was eh jeder sofort sieht
> 
> Wir haben Platz 16 zurück - danke an ALLE für ihren Einsatz



  Gratz ans ganze Team!


----------



## Thosch (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*HOCH die Tassen !!!!  *


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an das *gesamte Team* für das erreichen des *16*. Platzes  

Grats gehen ausserdem an:
 - *Abductee *für *223.768* Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *109.362* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *91.163* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da gratsen wir mal noch schnell *picar81_4711* für seine *223,200* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da gratsen wir mal noch schnell *picar81_4711* für seine *223,200* Punkte



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachschlag von *picar81_4711* - *306,100* Punkte

und *folding_hoomer* legt noch *71,200* Punkte drauf

Grats an beide


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... neuer Stoff zum gratsen 

- *A.Meier-PS3* spendet *288,207* Punkte
- *picar81_4711* gibt *272,290* Punkte dazu

Beiden ein


----------



## ProfBoom (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und Tosch hat die 10 Mio. geknackt! *grats*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Tosch *


----------



## T0M@0 (13. April 2012)

Gratz Tosch


----------



## Thosch (13. April 2012)

... THX ...  geil  ...


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *ToSch_0815* für seine *10*. Mio und damit seinen *1*. Langzeitstuhl und an *Mastermaisi777 *für seine *6*. Mio 

Grats gehen an:
 -* picar81_4711* für *306.100* und *272.290 *Punkte 
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *288.207* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie *für *110.095* Punkte 
 - *Bunblebee *für *343.333* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> - *Bunblebee *für *343.333* Punkte


 
Schön, dass (nach 2 *BIG_BIG*'s die keiner gegratst hat) auch mal wieder eine gewürdigt wird 
Und bloss mit einem keinen Schreibfehler


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats für* picar81_4711* - diesmal *103,061* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bumblebee schrieb:


> (nach 2 *BIG_BIG*'s die keiner gegratst hat)


Bei deinem Punkteausstoss ist es auch nicht gerade einfach herauszufinden in welchem Punkteupdate die Server-WU drinsteckt.


----------



## Thosch (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

He hee ... Dank an alle "Gratser" und Grats an alle Milestone-"Erreicher", auch an die BIG-Points-"Bringer" ... Und ab So o. Mo wirds bei mir auch anders werden ...


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:
 - *picar81_4711* für *103.061* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *98.289* Punkte 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schön, dass (nach 2 *BIG_BIG*'s die keiner gegratst hat) auch mal wieder eine gewürdigt wird
> Und bloss mit einem keinen Schreibfehler



Wenn ich fast 24 Stunden nicht on bin, kann ich solche Bigs nicht nachvollziehen - da muß ein Anderer ein Auge darauf werfen - sorry 
 Nur - es fühlt sich dafür niemand "zuständig"


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> ... Und ab So o. Mo wirds bei mir auch anders werden ...


 
Na da fühlen wir doch alle freudig-positive Erwartung 



Amigafan schrieb:


> Wenn ich fast 24 Stunden nicht on bin, kann ich solche Bigs nicht nachvollziehen - da muß ein Anderer ein Auge darauf werfen - sorry
> Nur - es fühlt sich dafür niemand "zuständig"


 
Ich habe damit auch absolut kein Problem - es ging mir nur darum, dass auch ich manchmal "übersehen" werde - no big deal 

Grats an den "Megafalter" *picar81_4711* für *266,727* und *451,446* Punkte
plus
*Schmidde* für seine *294,565* Punkte
plus
an den Rest des wilden Haufens


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an den "Megafalter" *picar81_4711* für *266,727* und *451,446* Punkte
> plus
> *Schmidde* für seine *294,565* Punkte
> plus
> an den Rest des wilden Haufens



Diesen Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an, erweitert durch Grats an *Bumblebee *für* 70.780*   Punkt


BTW - ich habe schon einmal einen Tadel ausgesprochen, dass Deine "dicken Dinger" übersehen werden, wenn ich mal nicht on bin - geändert hat es nichts . . .


----------



## T0M@0 (14. April 2012)

Also mal ehrlich, man muss einem ja nicht zu jeder WU gratulieren. Ist irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## Schmicki (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber wir gratsen doch so gerne! 

Gratulation an das ganze Team, besonders an die "kleinen" Faltwütigen unter uns, die keine riesigen WUs raushauen und daher viel zu wenig gegratst werden!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, man muss einem ja nicht zu jeder WU gratulieren.


 
Da hast du recht - das ist nicht zwingend



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie lächerlich.


 
Das seh ich nicht so
Als ich das hier ins Leben gerufen habe ging es mir darum, dass - zu bestimmten Anlässen - auch mal ein "Grats" oder ein "Danke" angebracht sind
So ein freundschaftlicher Klaps auf die Schulter wirkt motivierend und hilft einem durch maches dunkle Tal

Durch die *BIG_BIG*-Falterei gibt es nun eben einfach mehr Gründe zum gratsen
Aber wie ich schon vorher angemerkt habe; es macht auch nichts wenn mal nichts kommt


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so


 

Ich auch nicht   , daher:

Grats an *Bumblebee *für weitere *72.130* und *80.948* Punkte


----------



## Wolvie (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> [...]
> So ein freundschaftlicher Klaps auf die Schulter wirkt motivierend [...]


Da dürften manche schon blaue Flecken bekommen haben vom "klapsen". 

Weiter so! Für 70335 faltet man gern


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und weiter geht das gratsen

- an *Muschkote* für *316,295* Punkte
- an *picar81_4711* für *74,579* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (14. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> und weiter geht das gratsen
> 
> - an *Muschkote* für *316,295* Punkte
> - an *picar81_4711* für *74,579* Punkte




 - an *Bumblebee *für* 176.708* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Perseus88 *für seine *9*. Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Großes Grats geht an *Perseus88 *für seine *9*. Mio.



Dem schliesse ich mich an
Und dann noch Grats an *picar81_4711* für weitere *222,587* Punkte
und an *ThoSch_0815* für *225,107* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *ToSch_0815* für *225.107* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *222.587* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *107.693* und *78.607* Punkte 
 - und an den "*Rest der coolen Gang*"


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es gibt wieder was zu würdigen

Grats an *mattifolder* für *395,573* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder was zu würdigen
> 
> Grats an *mattifolder* für *395.573* Punkte



 . . . und an *Bumblebee *für weitere *74.557* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch eine Würdigung

Sie geht an *folding_hoomer* für *243,749* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für *70.666* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und eine letzte Portion vom Falt-Tag

Grats-es gehen an:
- *A.Meier-PS3* für *289,479* Punkte
- *Wolvie* für *224,676* Punkte
- *mattifolder* für *25,300* Punkte

Und natürlich und vor allem *an* alle *unsere "Normal-Falter"* die still und (zu) oft unbemerkt die Basis für unsere Erfolge sichern


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erste Portion des heutigen Tages 

- Grats an *picar81_4711* zu *310,641* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zweite Portion...

- *picar81_4711* mit *275,038* Punkten (ja, schon wieder )
- *Wolvie* mit *298,957* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *289.479* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie* für *224.676* und *298.957* Punkte  
 -  *picar81_4711* für *310.641* und *275.038* Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee *für *91.631*, *73.795,* *75.871* und *89.379* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratsen, Portion 3 ...

- *Schmidde* für *303,784* Punkte
- *malkolm* für *258,542* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *robi_md* für seine *1*. Mio - willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"  


Grats gehen an:

 - *Schmidde *für *303.784* Punkte 
 - *malkolm *für *258.542* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für* 84.494* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, letzter Eintrag für heute; natürlich hat *picar81_4711* nochmal was drauflegen müssen 
Grats zu weiteren *74,665* Punkten

Und willkommen,*robi_md*, im Club der Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *picar81_4711* für *74.665* Punkte 
 - *ToSch_0815* für *74.746* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee* für *76.237* und *81.673* Punkte


----------



## Schmicki (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und das nächste Punkteupdate geht an:

*Bumblebee* für *86,080 *Punkte!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine neue Runde bringt wieder mal viele Punkte
- *453,339* für *picar81_4711*
- *82,893* für *folding_hoomer*

Grats und


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... nächste Grats-Runde

 Natürlich konnte sich *picar81_4711* (wieder) nicht beherrschen 

Grats zu weiteren *259,348* Punkten; hast die Führung um nicht mal 400 Punkte verpasst 
Ich will damit sagen ... *GIB DIR GEFÄLLIGST MEHR MÜHE* ...


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *picar81_4711* für *453.339 *und* 259.348*Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee *für *86.080* und *77.947* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was etwas zwischen die Zeilen gefallen ist sind die *20,076* Punkte von* Wolvie* ....


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ab wann wird eig gegratzt für große WUs ? Wo ich gerade die 20k sehe, für die ich aber natürlich wie für alle anderen Erfolge mal ein großes GZ! hinterlasse .


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Bumblebee *für weitere *117.700* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ab wann wird eig gegratzt für große WUs ? Wo ich gerade die 20k sehe, für die ich aber natürlich wie für alle anderen Erfolge mal ein großes GZ! hinterlasse .



*Namentlich* gegratst wird dann, wenn ein User ein aussergewöhnliches Resultat abliefert

Also zum Beispiel der *picar81_4711* der wieder *90,346* Punkte obendrauf packt
Und erst recht natürlich der *Muschkote* mit seinen *456,114* Punkten


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

....und *Bumblebee* mit *359,668 Punkten* und das *gesammte Team* mit einem *1,107,753 Punkteupdate*!!!


----------



## Wolvie (18. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Namentlich* gegratst wird dann, wenn ein User ein aussergewöhnliches Resultat abliefert


Nja.. 20k sind jetzt nicht die Welt... mich würd eh mal interessieren wo die herkommen. 

Gratz euch allen!


----------



## Amigafan (18. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *picar81_4711* für  *90.346,** 223.472* und *310.709*   Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *456.114* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *359.668*, *85.100* und* 86.333* Punkte 
 - das *gesamte T**eam *für ein *1.107.753* Punkte-Update


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen noch einmal an *Bumblebee *für *97.728* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für *304.601* Punkte und damit das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls  

Grats gehen an:

 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *283.371* Punkte 
 - *ToSch_0815* für *75.783* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *138.590* und *98.618* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (19. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *Wolvie *für *286.950* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für* 224.699* Punkte 
 - das *gesamte Team* für ein *954.149*-Punkte-Update


----------



## RG Now66 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Schmidde *zum 10 Mio-Stuhl


----------



## Amigafan (20. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *Bumblebee *für *77.911*, *76.839* und *155.653* Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *320.858* Punkte 
 - *malkolm *für* 258.031* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *102.906* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für* 448.513* Punkte 
 - *folding_hoomer* für *81.088* und *244.816* Punkte 

Ich hoffe, trotz Serverausfall niemanden übersehen zu haben . . .


Edit:

Fast . . . 
Große Grats gehen an *malkolm *für seine *10*. Mio und seinen *1*. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Fast . . .
> *malkolm *für seine *10*. Mio und seinen *1*. Langzeitstuhl


 Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle für ihre Faltleistung


----------



## Amigafan (21. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *Wolvie *für *228.046* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *272.177*, *274.425*, *308.438* und *334.939* Punkte  
 - *Bumblebee *für *98.279* und *77.573* Punkte 
 - *ToSch_0815* für *75.499* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *103.253* Punkte 
 - *folding_hoomer* für* 81.388* Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für *291.483* Punkte sowie für seine *30*. Mio und den *3*. Langzeitstuhl  

Weitere Grats gehen an:

 -* picar81_4711* für *90.019* und *91.292* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *70.333* und *74.889* Punkte


----------



## Malkolm (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Riesen GZ A.Meier !


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Riesen GZ A.Meier !



Auch von mir - ich hoffe, dass du das liest


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir - ich hoffe, dass du das liest


Momentan schreib ich zwar nicht soviel ins Forum, aber ich lese jeden Beitrag.


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für *103.852* Punkte


----------



## T0M@0 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz A.Meier-PS3  Weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio - weiter so!  

Grats gehen ausserdem an:

 - *Wolvie *für *298.128* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für *119.455* und *99.322* Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *2.Mio*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation - ihr rockt alle


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *kubi-1988* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio - fold on  


Grats gehen weiterhin an:

 - *Bumblebee *für *86.748* und *72.570* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie *für *345.821* Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *450.437* Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an malkolm (*BIG_BIG* gefaltet) und alle anderen Falter (ganz *BIG* gefaltet)


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: A.Meier-PS3, sunotech und kubi-1988


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *722.452* Punkte und damit das Erreichen der *60*. Mio  


Grats gehen weiterhin an:

 - *Bumblebee *für* 87.435* und *358.767* Punkte  
 - *ToSch_0815* für *290.810* Punkte 
 - das *gesamte Team* für ein *1.197.169* Punkte-Update - intergalaktisch


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für *722.452* Punkte und damit das Erreichen der *60*. Mio
> 
> 
> Grats gehen weiterhin an:
> ...



Da sage ich bloss "ditto"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *7.Mio*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio 


Grats gehen auch an:

 - *Bumblebee *für *78.998*, *89.220*, *70.098* und *90.535* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *224.381* Punkte 
 - das *gesamte Team* für das *ausgezeichnete Tagesergebnis* von *3.731.588* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super-Leistung - grats an alle


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier gehts tierisch ab --- gorßes Grats an *ALLE* Falter, ob "Big" oder "normal" ...


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an:

 - *picar81_4711* für *224.381* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für weitere *105.742* Punkte


----------



## T0M@0 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz LaSamurai und ans ganze Team!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *Special_Flo* lässt sich nicht lumpen und rockt sich zur *2.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Special_Flo*


----------



## Amigafan (26. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Special_Flo* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio 

Grats gehen weiterhin an:

 - *Bumblebee *für *136.369*, *106.824*, *88.106*, *79.350*, *81.301*, *72.489*, *86.744*, *90.432* und *73.524* Punkte 
 - *picar81_4711* für *234.751*, *90.466*, *215.490* und *223.291* Punkte 
 - *Wolvie *für *90.523* und *281.197* Punkte 
 - *Muschkote *für *223.651* Punkte 
 - *A.Meier-PS3* für *254.739* Punkte 
 - an* alle nicht namentlich erwähnten* für Ihre "Faltleistung"


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch *Special_Flo* lässt sich nicht lumpen und rockt sich zur *2.Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Gratz


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke euch allen
Und weiter gehts mit voller kraft.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Danke Danke euch allen
> Und weiter gehts mit voller kraft.


 
Gratulation


----------



## Amigafan (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *bertm *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio 


Grats gehen auch an:

 - *malkolm *für *270.065* Punkte 
 - *Bumblebee *für* 135.117* und *80.861* Punkte 
 - *Schmidde *für *102.751* Punkte 


BTW: Es ist wohl nicht nur die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit, sondern auch die "Gratsmüdigkeit" ausgebrochen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *bertm *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio



Auch von mir ein Grats 



Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW: Es ist wohl nicht nur die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit, sondern auch die "Gratsmüdigkeit" ausgebrochen . . .



Nope
Aber wie ich hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/213576-wird-zuviel-gegratst.html verifizieren konnte besteht ein klarer Trend zu

*Weniger wäre mehr *

Darum bin ich zurückhaltend(er) geworden


----------



## T0M@0 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz bertm


----------



## Amigafan (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *Rauh_Thomas* für das Erreichen der 9. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an *Rauh_Thomas* für das Erreichen der 9. Mio



Auch von mir ein heftig Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Auch mal eine Würdigung wert - und wesentlich besser als die 8007 wohl sind... Folding@home: FAH logo mosaic


----------



## RG Now66 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner  ,weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben seit gestern einen neuen Millionär unter uns

Grats an *JayJay2k4*


----------



## RG Now66 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *JayJay2k4 *zum 1. Mio-Stuhl, mögen noch viele folgen


----------



## Amigafan (29. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *JayJay2k4* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"  
 - *nooby-on-mp3* zum Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (29. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *nooby-on-mp3* - reife Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz JayJay2k4 und nooby-on-mp3


----------



## Amigafan (30. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Dave *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats nun auch an  *Dave *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidof2001 (30. April 2012)

Vielen dank Leute. 
Und von mir auch eine Gratulation an alle neuen Milestoner.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wollen wir die Hardware Canucks in Sicherheit wiegen??
Die gewinnen grad wieder etwas Abstand und freuen sich (sicherlich) 
Mei was werden die ein böses Erwachen haben ...


----------



## Thosch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und da fällt mein Falter aus ... Habs eben nochmal probiert aber kein Starten mehr drinnen.


----------



## PAUI (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

so ein mist. also ist es doch es Mobo oder?


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wollen wir die Hardware Canucks in Sicherheit wiegen??
> Die gewinnen grad wieder etwas Abstand und freuen sich (sicherlich)
> Mei was werden die ein böses Erwachen haben ...


 Allerdings fällt die Tagesausbeute gerade etwas...wird wohl wärmer draussen . Kriege gerade regelmäßig 800x und 764x mit recht mäßiger Ausbeute. Die nerven, jetzt, wo ich mein Lüftungskonzept optimiert habe. Und das wo gerade die 8019/20er fast 21k PPD machen auf meiner GTX 570@938mV, wenn man sie denn bekommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Allerdings fällt die Tagesausbeute gerade etwas...wird wohl wärmer draussen .



das ist wohl (vorläufig) weniger das Problem, sondern...



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Kriege gerade regelmäßig 800x und 764x mit recht mäßiger Ausbeute.
> Und das wo gerade die 8019/20er fast 21k PPD machen auf meiner GTX 570@938mV, wenn man sie denn bekommt.



Genau, diese "Schrott-WU's" drücken ganz schön aufs Resultat; geht aber allen GPU3-Faltern so

Und darum bin ich so froh um dieses Team 
Durch die "bunte" Durchmischung (BIG_BIG, BIG, nicht BIG, GPU3 und GPU2) der Clienten die wir durchkauen können wir immer wieder den einen oder anderen Drop auffangen


----------



## Schmicki (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation ans Team für den ungebrochenen Falteinsatz, auch wenn es hier und da mal hakt oder die WUs nicht erste Sahne sind. 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau, diese "Schrott-WU's" drücken ganz schön aufs Resultat; geht aber allen GPU3-Faltern so


 
Richtig, genau diese WUs haben dazu geführt, dass ich meine Monatsfaltleistung von 1 Mio. ganz knapp verpasst habe. 
Egal, ein neuer Monat wartet auf uns und ein riesen Sack an WUs, die gefaltet werden wollen!

*HAUT REIN!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *7.Mio* und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *2.Mio*.
Beiden ein grosses


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sich zur *7.Mio* und
> ...


 Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Habe das mal an die Karte weitergereicht, jetzt grinst sie beim Falten....


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sich zur *7.Mio* und
> ...


 
Großes Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *2.Mio* > ebenfalls ein  für ihn.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *Tranceangel2k* für das Erreichen der *7*. sowie an *mae1cum77* und *Z28LET* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Mai 2012)

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da werf ich doch auch noch ein "Grats an *Z28LET*"in die Runde


----------



## Z28LET (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön euch allen! 

Auch meinerseits Grats an alle Milestoner!


----------



## Tranceangel2k (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an ALLE...


----------



## Wolvie (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ran halten Jungs und Mädels !! 

In 4-5 Tagen haben wir die Canucks wieder eingeholt !! 

Noch mal vor der Sommerpause zum Endspurt anlegen !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal vor der Sommerpause zum Endspurt anlegen !!


Hört sich ja ganz danach als wilst du in den Sommerferien kleinbei geben.


----------



## Wolvie (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich nicht. 
Aber vielleicht andere, die ihre Systeme drosseln wegen Hitze, Urlaub etc...


----------



## Amigafan (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Verwirrung geht an:
 - hardfolding.com 
für Ihre wild durchmischte Datenbank . . . 


Edit:
Leider zu spät die Konfirmität der "Daten" überprüft


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *drewes.matthias* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio
> - *madgerrit39* für das Erreichen der* 20*. Mio
> - *jk* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio



Kann ich mit Freuden unterschreiben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*mallkuss* beehrt unser Club mit seiner *1.Mio* > Grats und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats an *mallkuss* zum Erreichen der *1*. Mio und die Aufnahme in den "Millionärsclub"


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein "willkommen im Club", *mallkuss*


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz mallkuss


----------



## mallkuss (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen, macht viel Spaß hier


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir sind auf *Platz 15* gerutscht! _Ein großes Lob an alle Falter!!!_
Das müssen wir geniesen, denn lange wirds nicht andauern.....


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nein, leider wird es nicht so lange andauern...

*Falls* aber mein zweiter Server mal endlich zusammengebaut ist (warte immer noch auf Board und CPU's)
und
*Falls* wieder ein paar "anständige" Serien von GPU-WU's kommen

... dann könnten die Verfolger noch ganz schön was zu kauen bekommen  

Erstmal aber ein *mächtiges*  an alle


----------



## Amigafan (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *Krokonowaka* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - das *gesamte Team* für das Erreichen des *15*. Platzes  **

Allen weiterhin ein "Happy Folding"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sich zur *7.Mio*


----------



## Amigafan (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *Mastermaisi777* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein Grats an *Krokonowaka*  und *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Krokonowaka und Mastermaisi777


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Krokonowaka*  und ganz besonders an  *Mastermaisi777 
*


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (8. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank! Da die HPCS beta jetzt beendet ist muss ich meine Falttätigkeit leider wieder einstellen, aber die 7 Millionen wollte ich noch knacken


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *phil.cf* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratzomat phil.cf


----------



## Amigafan (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *phil.cf* zur ersten Mio. und an *nfsgame *zur 5. Mio


----------



## nfsgame (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Leute ! Und natürlich auch fettes Gratz an die anderen Meilensteiner !


----------



## T0M@0 (10. Mai 2012)

Gratz nfsgame


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an alle


----------



## Amigafan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *RG_Now66*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*AndreasausHagen* und* Kazadbaruk* komplettieren gleichzeitig ihre jeweilige* 2.Mio* > beiden ein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die frisch gebackenen Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Gratz an die frisch gebackenen *DOPPEL*-Millionäre



Auch von mir ein


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Danke an alle*, 

mögen noch viele weitere Mio's folgen. 
und nebenbei: *Gratz* an *AndreasausHagen* und* Kazadbaruk *zur *2 Mio. 
*


----------



## Amigafan (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen auch von mir an *AndreasausHagen *und *Kazadbaruk *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz RG_Now66, AndreasausHagen und Kazadbaruk


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Muschkote (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein extremes Mega-Grats an *Octopoth* für Seine (wenn ich nicht irre) *1. BigBig-WU *
Weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Ein extremes Mega-Grats an *Octopoth* für Seine (wenn ich nicht irre) *1. BigBig-WU *
> Weiter so


----------



## Malkolm (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz an alle Milestoner und Neueinsteiger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Ein extremes Mega-Grats an *Octopoth* für Seine (wenn ich nicht irre) *1. BigBig-WU *
> Weiter so





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Ein extremes Mega-Grats an *Octopoth* für Seine (wenn ich nicht irre) *1. BigBig-WU *
> Weiter so



Auch von mir ein-zwei


----------



## Octopoth (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank! 

Edit: Ein riesen Grats geht an Bumblebee für das Erreichen der 300 Mio. Punkte! Wahnsinnn! Weiter so!


----------



## tom7 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Edit: Ein riesen Grats geht an Bumblebee für das Erreichen der 300 Mio. Punkte! Wahnsinnn! Weiter so!



Wow, Gratulation Bumble, nicht nur eine unglaubliche Leistung, auch die Zahl sieht optisch toll aus


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Mai 2012)

Gratz Bumbel !
300 Milionen ist echt schon eine Mega Leistung. Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch allen

Die 300 Millionen sind auch etwas euer Verdienst; nur weil ich hier so viele gute (Falter-)Freunde habe bin ich dahin gekommen
Und nur deshalb mache ich auch weiter...

Also 300 Millionen sind toll - aber  ist toller


----------



## Schmicki (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratulation an unsere Bumblebiene! Das muss gefeiert werden!*
*300 *Millionen  *300 *Millionen​


----------



## T0M@0 (16. Mai 2012)

Gratz Bumble


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

super leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *> *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  * Große* Grats auch von mir an *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio *  *​


----------



## Wolvie (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*DICKES GRATZ* an die Hummel 
300.000.000 Punkte sind ne Marke...


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  für *Bumblebee* mit seinen 300.000.000 Punkten! Respekt! Mein Server allein würde über 6 Jahre!!! brauchen, um dieses Punktepaket anzusammeln......


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mein Server allein würde über 6 Jahre!!! brauchen, um dieses Punktepaket anzusammeln......



Na ja, meine Kisten falten ja auch schon lange 

Nochmals Danke an alle


----------



## Schmidde (16. Mai 2012)

Wo kam denn dieses 1.089.631 Punkte Update bitte plötzlich her?!


----------



## PAUI (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*großes gegratze* auch von mir an alle Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* schaufelt kräftig Punkte und ist inzwischen bei *70.Mio* angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

BOAHHH - *70 Millionen* *BIIG* Grats - Bro


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz- an *picar81_4711 *für die 70 Millionen, weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio


----------



## T0M@0 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz picar81_4711


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *LasseB *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - mögen noch weitere folgen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Willkommen dem neuen Millionär *LasseB*


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *picar81_4711* und *LasseB *


----------



## PAUI (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an: *picar81_4711* und *LasseB * weiter so


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Je ein Grats an *LasseB* und *WesWarland* zu ihren *1. Mio's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein Willkommen an den neuen Millionär *WesWarland *
Ich freue mich schon auf deine zweite 

Und *Abductee* hat nun auch die vierte Million auf's Konto geschaufelt


----------



## T0M@0 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Abductee und WesWarland


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

2. Versuch 

*Große* Grats gehen an *WesWarland* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Millionärsclub" - und *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich denke, dass es wieder mal Zeit ist für ein 

In den letzten Tagen wurde wieder einiges mehr auf's Konto geschaufelt als zuvor
Dadurch holen wir nach vorne wieder auf und nach hinten gibt es mehr Luft 
Ich habe seit Tagen auch keine 764x-er mehr bekommen - was sich sehr positiv auf mein Outcome auswirkt
Geht euch ev. auch so; ich wünsche es euch jedenfalls

Trotzdem, ein grosses *GRATS* an alle - ihr habt euch durchgebissen und nun geht es wieder aufwärts


----------



## Wolvie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an... ach einfach an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Starbuck82* ist unser neustes Mitglied in unserem Millionärsclub > Grats zur *1.Mio* und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Starbuck82*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*benjassos*'s Punktestand hat die *2.Mio* überschritten > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz **


----------



## T0M@0 (22. Mai 2012)

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir, *benjasso*


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *benjasso *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes *Gratz* an alle neuen *Milestoner* ,weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *phila_delphia*


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz phila_delphia


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *2.Mio*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *5.Mio*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *8.Mio*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur *9.Mio*

Allen ein grosses Grats und


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *bertm* für das Erreichen der *5*., an *LaSamurai* für das Erreichen der *8*. und an *r4ffzahn *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio  - weiter so!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *bertm* für das Erreichen der *5*., an *LaSamurai* für das Erreichen der *8*. und an *r4ffzahn *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio  - weiter so!


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Blumen + ein großer Dank an Euch und das ganze Team . Gleichzeitig wünsche ich mir, dass wir wieder über 200 Aktive hätten (besser 250).


Viele Grüße und einen guten Tag!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *bertm* für das Erreichen der *5*., an *LaSamurai* für das Erreichen der *8*. und an *r4ffzahn *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio  - weiter so!



Genau ein  für alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *1.Mio*- für *TheRealBecks* > mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches Willkommen im Millionenclub, *TheRealBecks*  <-- real Becks


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle Milestoner, weiter so


----------



## T0M@0 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz TheRealBecks


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *TheRealBecks *zur *ersten *Million und damit der Eintritt in den beliebten Millionenclub


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *TheRealBecks* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sich zur *3.Mio* >


----------



## PAUI (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* von mir an *Rapidclean *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an *Rapidclean *


----------



## rapidclean (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche ! Und zur Feier des Tages hab ich mit gleich einen Clynelish (Whisky) gegönnt.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



rapidclean schrieb:


> ... hab ich mit gleich einen Clynelish gegönnt.



Ein Single Malt aus den Northern Highlands ist immer was Feines  - wobei ich den Lagavulin fast noch lieber trinke


----------



## rapidclean (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ah, ein Insider.  Zur Vollständigkeit halber; es war dieser =>

TheWhiskyCask

cu


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



rapidclean schrieb:


> Ah, ein Insider.  Zur Vollständigkeit halber; es war dieser


 
TheWhiskyCask <== da weis einer zu geniessen 

Nun aber zurück zum Topic:

*Knutschi* wirft noch ein paar Punkte auf sein Konto und holt sich den zweiten Stuhl


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *3*. und *Knutschi *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gestern war wieder ein "gut viele Punkte für das Team geschaufelt"-Tag - danke an alle 

Da die "Canucks gone wild"-Phase wieder vorbei ist (Beavers_Gone_Bananas ist nahezu faltlos) rückt die Überrundung erneut in greifbare Nähe)
Dann haben wir unsere *15* wieder - die verdienen wir ja auch; wenn dann noch die Server-Probleme unserer Freunde gefixt sind geht es entgültig Richtung *14* *träum*

Weiter so - ihr seid ein ganz toller Haufen


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ernei *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ernei* und grosses Grats an alle - wir haben die  *15*  wieder


----------



## Schmicki (31. Mai 2012)

Grats, Grats, Grats!


----------



## T0M@0 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## RG Now66 (31. Mai 2012)

Grosses Gratz an das ganze Team


----------



## ernei (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi,

danke.

 Und ja ich glaube weiterhin, dass wir die TOP 10 irgendwann schaffen!


----------



## sc59 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *ernei* und grosses Grats an alle - wir haben die  *15*  wieder


 
Gratulation an alle milestoner 
und natürlich ans Team zu Platz 15.


----------



## naluwams (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats an alle für die erfolge unseres teams und die der einzelenen falter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *5.Mio* > 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Ichse *


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio und an das *gesamte Team* für das Wiedererlangen des *15*. Platzes


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das  Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - und an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - und an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio



Auch von mir ein  an die beiden


----------



## naluwams (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke
Ich hätte die am liebsten für mein  gekrigt (30/03) aber kurz vor mein  hatte meine Motherbord einen Kurzschluss,
und so musste ich bis jetzt warten weil Ersatzteile teuer sind und das erst recht als Student.

Danke aber nochmals


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *großes Gratz *an *naluwams *zur 1 Million  mögen noch viele folgen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naluwams (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke nochmal


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich ein besonderes Grats deponieren

Es geht an den "neuen" User *kirk81_4711* 
Irgendwie erinnert mich der Name an einen anderen, sehr verdienten Falter von unserem Team


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Hamsteln *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats @*Hamsteln *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *jk *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *jk *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


Auch von mir


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz* jk*


----------



## naluwams (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz jk  immer schön weiter falten


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Abductee*, der seinen Server jetzt am laufen hat und kräftig Punkte schaufelt......


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Alcatr4zz *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Alcatr4zz*

Und @*Abductee*, häppy schaufel


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio - und des *2*. "Langzeitstuhls" 

BTW:
Lauf nicht so schnell - ich komme ja nicht hinterher


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da schliesse ich mich an - Spitzenleistung - *Wolvie *


----------



## RG Now66 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz  *Wolvie  ,* weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolvie (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio - und des *2*. "Langzeitstuhls"
> 
> BTW:
> Lauf nicht so schnell - ich komme ja nicht hinterher


Hab lange Beine, sry.. damit renn ich schon mal davon 

Danke euch allen!
Wär ich immer noch beim "ComputerBase/Hardware Luxx Folding Team" würd ich bestimmt schon laaaange nicht mehr falten!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Wär ich immer noch beim "ComputerBase/Hardware Luxx Folding Team" würd ich bestimmt schon laaaange nicht mehr falten!



Ich nehme das als Kompliment und bedanke mich im Namen des Teams


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sich zur *9.Mio* >


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dave *


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *Dave *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Juni 2012)

Gratz Dave , weiter so!


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen neuen Millionären


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*kirk81_4711* ist auch schon im Millionärsclub  > Grast und mögen viele Mio's folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen im Club, *kirk81_4711* 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch *archer81_4711*


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen neuen Millionären


----------



## Amigafan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an* kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio


----------



## Wolvie (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön wenn's so viele Milestones hagelt. 

GRATZ!


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *TOP 10*  

Versprochen:
Ich bleibe Dir auf den Fersen - erst mal die 20.Mio vollmachen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *TOP 10*



Grats auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Wolvie


----------



## Wolvie (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Huch  dann doch schon...

Danke! 

PS: @Amigafan: Ich guck, das ich noch 1-2 Plätze hochkomm, das Platz is' für dich.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Brutales Teamupdate:* _1,226,256 Punkte!!!!_


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Brutales Teamupdate:* _1,226,256 Punkte!!!!_



... wollt ich auch grad posten ...
Grosses Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich bei diesem Monsterupdate gleich noch zur *5.Mio*.

Ps: Könnte vielleicht auch noch ein neuer Tagesrekord werden, von mir kommen in ~3h auch noch ~400'000 Punkte.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an:

 - *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio 
 - *das gesamte Team* für ein Update von *1.226.256* Punkten 


Edit:

*Große *Grats gehen an *Brzeczek *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Abductee* zu seiner *5*
Zweites Grats an *Brzeczek *für seine erste Million

*GROSSES* Grats an *das gesamte Team* für das Tagestotal von *4,125,836* Punkten


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *das gesamte Team* für *4.125.836* Tagespunkte 
 - *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein paar Jahre schon stehe ich jetzt im  Dienste der Wissenschaft und des Teams 70335.
Nun bin ich langsam müde und würde mich gerne mal setzen.

Ist noch ein Stuhl frei?


----------



## Wolvie (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ProfBoom schrieb:


> Ist noch ein Stuhl frei?


Das 70335 hat seinen eigenen Wald mit ständig nachwachsenden Bäumen und zudem findige Tischler, so das uns der Nachschub (hoffentlich) nie ausgeht. 

Gratz an die Milestoner!


----------



## JeansOn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere ganz herzlich. (auch zum Geburtstag) 
Ich halte viel von Leuten mit Deiner Ausdauer. ...

Ob noch ein Stuhl frei ist?
Ich kann es nicht sagen. :/ Mir fehlt wohl die rechte (erlauchte) Sicht.
Dann ist noch die Frage zu klären, ob die, die so viele Stühle haben, daß man damit eine Herberge einrichten könnte, ein kleines bischen den Stühle-Kreis optimieren können und wollen.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes *Grats an *ProfBoom *auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ChRiSssE_aka_das_Leipold* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *ChRiSssE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## haha (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!!! Und weiter gehts ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben ein neues Mitglied in unserem Millionärsclub: *monoFlux* > Grats und mögen viele Mio's folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio



... und von mir


----------



## RG Now66 (14. Juni 2012)

Ein Rundumschlag an alle neuen Milestoner:

Weiter so !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats geht an *folding_hoomer* zu seiner *20.Mio* und seinem zweiten Langzeitstuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats geht an *folding_hoomer* zu seiner *20.Mio* und seinem zweiten Langzeitstuhl



Spitzenleistung - Grats auch von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke . . .

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio  - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *PAUI*


----------



## PAUI (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke  auch von mir große Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich lass hier auch mal ein gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkomen im Club der Millionäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *2.Mio*


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

super das es wieder so viele meilensteine gibt


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mir geht langsam das  aus - eins noch für *mallkuss*


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

O.T.: Mir ginge das  dieses Wochenende nicht aus - in Amberg ist Altstadtfest     O.T. OFF.

Also ein  auf jeden im Team . . .


----------



## Speeedy (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz und Anerkenneung auch von mir an alle Mio's, Milestonerer's und natürlich auch den Rest des Team's.

Habe selbst seit 4 Jahren nichts mehr gefalten und will jetzt wieder (mit hoffentlich bald neuer Hardware) wieder 24/7 einsteigen.

Und allen denen ich gratuliert habe nacheifern.

Schönes Wochenende allen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WB beim Falten - Speeedy - schön, dass du (wieder) bei uns mittust
Bin dann mal gespannt auf die "neue HW"


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und ein  an das ganz Team - schon 2 Tage hintereinander einen Tagesschnitt von rund *3,8 Millionen*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein  und ein  an das ganz Team - schon 2 Tage hintereinander einen Tagesschnitt von rund *3,8 Millionen*


Und das bei sommerlichen Temperaturen!


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:
 -  *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio  - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
 - *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *Sir_Danus* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> -  *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio  - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> - *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio
> - *Sir_Danus* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


 Gratz


----------



## sc59 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.
und gleichfalls Gratz an alle Meilstone gewinner


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hatte eigentlich *sc59,**kirk81_4711* und *Sir_Danus* schon mal gratuliert
Erstaunlicherweise ist dieser Post verschwunden

Seis drum - nochmals ein GRATS an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711* hat nun auch schon die *80.Mille* voll >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nooby-on-mp3* füllt auch munter sein Konto und ist nun bei der *9.Mio* abgekommen >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *80*. und *nooby-on-mp3* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Juni 2012)

Gratz weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* und *nooby-on-mp3*


----------



## Amigafan (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an 

 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"  - und für ein *Punkteupdate* von *413.755* Punkten 
Da geht aber einer "in die Vollen" **
 - *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DaN_I* - du gibst echt Gas 
Grats an *RG_Now66* - der erste Langzeitstuhl ist schon mal in der Polsterung


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen neuen Stuhl-Besitzern


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Ja, jetzt ist der erste Langzeit-Stuhl mal wieder einen Schritt näher gekommen...


----------



## PAUI (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an* DaN_I* und *RG_Now66*.
und ans ganze Team und an alle Freizeitfalter ein großes Gratz.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Abductee *


----------



## Abductee (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, wo nehmt ihr eigentlich die Übersicht dafür her?
Points Update? PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schmicki (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier her: PC Games Hardware Milestones Page - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gratulation zur 6. Million!


----------



## Wolvie (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abductee schrieb:


> Danke, wo nehmt ihr eigentlich die Übersicht dafür her?
> Points Update? PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats > ganz unten, du bist einer der beiden *+2* der 6. Milestone Group.


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner  weiter so!


----------



## Speeedy (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an Abductee wieter so, bist ja auch schon der 8 beste Producer.

Ich hab heute immerhin meinen 50.000 Milestone erreicht.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Kapitan *für das Erreichen der *70*. und *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Schmicki (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an unseren stillen *Kapitan* für unglaubliche *70* Millionen Punkte. 

Weiterhin Grats an alle Milestoner, Vielfalter, Dauerfalter, Neueinsteiger und an die deutsche Nationalmannschaft!


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an *Kapitan *zur *70 Mio*. und an *kirk81_4711* zur *4. Mio*. 

Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *Kapitan* -grosses Kino

Und natürlich Grats an *kirk81_4711*


----------



## Abductee (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist schon a Wahnsinn wie unser Team die Punkte ranschaufelt


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *50*.Mio 
 - *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch für *Muschkote* nun ein redlich verdientes 
und für *TH-ECK* ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich würdige mal die Würdiger die immer so toll und zuverlässig würdigen 

Doof?? - es geht so... - was tut man(n) nicht alles damit wenigstens alle gut 24 Stunden ein neuer Post im Forum steht

- und ausserdem haben sie es ja *wirklich* mal verdient


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das hat die Glocke aber laut gebimmelt - *1,154,174* Update


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *2.Mio* > 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*war leider etwas zu langsam:
Teamupdate 22.00h: 1,154,174 Punkte!!!*
Großes Lob an die gesamte Faltmannschaft!
Und auch noch nachträglich an die Milestoner:* Abductee, **Muschkote, **TH-ECK und **Kapitan*


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *das gesamte Team* für ein *1.154.174-Punkte-Update*  
 - *computertod *für das Erreichen der* 2*. Mio 
 - (und nachdem es Keinem aufgefallen ist ) *folding_hoomer* für das Erreichen der *Top 10* (vor mehreren Tagen . . . )


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein Grats an *computertod *

@Amiga/hoomer - sei nicht (allzu) traurig darüber
Ich habe bisher darauf gar nie geachtet - trotzdem noch ein (verspätetes)


----------



## Speeedy (26. Juni 2012)

Gratz auch von mir an alle Milestoner, Top 10er und das gesamte 70335 Team.


----------



## Wolvie (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *das gesamte Team* für ein *1.154.174-Punkte-Update*
> - *computertod *für das Erreichen der* 2*. Mio
> - (und nachdem es Keinem aufgefallen ist ) *folding_hoomer* für das Erreichen der *Top 10* (vor mehreren Tagen . . . )


*DICKES GRATZ!*
Jetzt bist au endlich wieder "bei mir"  

Und selbstverständlich auch ein megamächtiges 
Gratz!
an all die anderen Milestoner.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> @Amiga/hoomer - sei nicht (allzu) traurig darüber



Doch . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, *Tranceangel2k* auch schon bei der *8.Mio* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio 
 - *Tranceangel2k *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Grats an die beiden

.. und ich glaube, ich lehne mich nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster wenn ich mal behaupte, dass wir mit der Monatsleistung wieder in die Gegend vom April kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *Abductee *für die *7*. Mios


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Abductee * kriegt auch von mir ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Abductee* und Tranceangel2k  falten sich nach vorne!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein "Rundumschlag" - seit 6 Tagen ist die Tagesproduktion kaum unter 3 Millionen gefallen - das ist 

Einmal mehr - 

.. und wir sind auf dem Weg zum zweitbesten Monatsresultat


----------



## Amigafan (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja diese jungen Raumschipper... immer hart am (Solar-)Wind
In diesem Sinne, Grats an *kirk81_4711* zu "WARP 5"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an alle Milestoner, weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATS 1:

Trotz massiven Verhinderungsmassnahmen seitens Stanford (lausige GPU3-WUs und Serverkills) haben wir das zweitbeste Monatsresultat abgeliefert
Megaheftiges  an das ganze Team zu *91,750,926* Punkten

GRATS 2:

Wir sind ja gleich mal mit *1,320,088* Punkten in den neuen Monat gestartet; ein guuuuter Anfang


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*   Megagroße *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für ein *1.320.088-Punkte-Update*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Und auch von mir ein großes Lob an alle:*
Schon wieder ein genehmigungspflichtiges Punkteupdate von 
*1,271,564 Punkten!!!*


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Und auch von mir ein großes Lob an alle:*
> Schon wieder ein genehmigungspflichtiges Punkteupdate von
> *1,271,564 Punkten!!!*



*Große* Grats dazu auch von mir - und die Genehmigung  , weiterhin solche Punkte-Updates "rauszuhauen"


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Und auch von mir ein großes Lob an alle:*
> Schon wieder ein genehmigungspflichtiges Punkteupdate von
> *1,271,564 Punkten!!!*



Holla die Waldfee - ein  und  an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und noch ein 

Den 1 Juli haben wir mit *5,256,677* Punkten abgeschlossen


----------



## Wolvie (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

5,256,677 Punkte? 
Aber sonst gehts euch noch gut, ja?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> 5,256,677 Punkte?
> Aber sonst gehts euch noch gut, ja?



Wenn wir schon "durchdrehen", dann gescheit - halbe Sachen liegen uns halt nicht   

Und darauf ein


----------



## Amigafan (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das war am Mittag vom 29. Juni


Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio



und nun das ...


Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio



.. die Enterprise läuft eindeutich nicht mit Rapsöl 
Grosses Grats - Bro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DaN_I* zur dritten Million und zu *Platz 100* in unserem Ranking


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *DaN_I*


----------



## PAUI (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

fette Gratz an *DaN_I
*


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## RG Now66 (5. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir ein Gratz und ein   an alle neuen Milestoner und Faltwütigen.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio und nachträglich an *DaN_I* für das erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein  an *Skaazi*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Muss ich auch mal wieder graten, an alle Milestoner und überhaupt an alle Aktiven !!


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz und ein  für *Abductee *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur* 4.Mio*

Beiden ein


----------



## mallkuss (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


 
danke für die Glückwünsche von euch allen  bin nach 2 Wochen Schottland und Irland wieder daheim und im Forum!
Hatten ja fetten Zuwachs in der Zwischenzeit hier!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *tom7*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*picar81_4711's* zweites ich *kirk81_4711* erfaltet gerade seine *7.Mio* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *tom7 *für das Erreichen der *4*. und *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *kirk81_4711* - macht Laune


----------



## tom7 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *tom7*






Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *tom7 *für das Erreichen der *4*. und *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio



Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Dave *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls - mögen noch unzählige folgen . . .


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz Dave*


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *Gratz Dave*


----------



## davidof2001 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tja, dann werde ich hier die nächsten Monate nicht mehr namentlich erwähnt. Egal.

Danke Leute und weiter so!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir heissen *jared566* herzlich in unseren Millionärsclub willkommen und wünschen viele weitere Mio's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jared566 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank  Bis Ende des Jahres will ich mind die 5 Mio knacken


----------



## RG Now66 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir heissen *jared566* herzlich in unseren Millionärsclub willkommen und wünschen viele weitere Mio's


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gratz weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir heissen *jared566* herzlich in unseren Millionärsclub willkommen und wünschen viele weitere Mio's



Ich hätt's nicht besser schreiben können


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für das *Erreichen der TOP 1000* !


----------



## Amigafan (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an *kirk81_4711*


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Enterprise rockt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DaN_I *und *Abductee *


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an *DaN_I* und *Abductee*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen Millionären


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio und des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio und des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


 Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio und des *3*. Langzeitstuhls



Suuper Sache - Grats


----------



## RG Now66 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio und an *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio und des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


 

Großes Gratz  weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kirk81_4711* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *3.Mio*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allen ein


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *kirk81_4711* - der Langzeitstuhl wartet ...


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Tahooma *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio und an *Rauh_Thomas* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *große Grats an*: *Rauh_Thomas, **Tahooma, **DaN_I, **Abductee, **Starbuck82, **Wolvie
*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir *großes Grats *an: *Rauh_Thomas *und *Tahooma, *


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir *große Grats an*: *Rauh_Thomas, **Tahooma, **DaN_I, **Abductee, **Starbuck82, **Wolvie
> *


 Und auch von mir noch mal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *3.Mio *>


----------



## RG Now66 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz -  an alle neuen Milestoner und Faltwütigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *reodd* - weiter so


----------



## Wolvie (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Falter!


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *reodd *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *und *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *und *mallkuss *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Schmidde* ist auch schon bei seinem *2.* Langzeitstuhl angekommen > Grosses Grats zur *20.Mio* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grats* auch von mir nachträglich an: *reodd, **Uwe64LE, **mallkuss und Schmidde  *


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Schmidde *zum Erreichen der *20*. Mio und des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats. Auf zur 4. Mille.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Schmidde *


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz reodd, Uwe64LE, mallkuss und Schmidde


----------



## mallkuss (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio und des *9*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

90 mit sechs Nuller ist schon a Wahnsinn


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also nee, *picar81_4711*, das kanns jetzt nicht sein 
Dein Drängeln beschert dir in weniger als einem Monat über 100 Millionen; und ich bin nimmer alleine im "drei-stellen-millionen-olymp" 
Dabei war es hier so schön ruhig 

Ernsthaft, *grosses Grats* zu deinem 9. Stuhl und mögen die Server mit dir sein 

[Egomanie on] Übrigens hab grad mit dem aktuellen Update die 350 voll gemacht [/Egomanie off]


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Juli 2012)

Grosses Gratz picar81_4711  weiter so!  




			
				Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Also nee, picar81_4711, das kanns jetzt nicht sein
> Dein Drängeln beschert dir in weniger als einem Monat über 100 Millionen; und ich bin nimmer alleine im "drei-stellen-millionen-olymp"
> Dabei war es hier so schön ruhig



Tja bumble,
Dann musst du jetzt wohl in den "vier-stellen-million-olymp" aufsteigen !


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an Dich ein großes Grats, lieber *Bumblebee* für Deine *350.000.000*!!!
(Ich bin nur noch eine Serverlänge von Dir entfernt mit PPD......da werd ich mir *irgendwann* noch einen zulegen müssen....)


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz Bumblebee und picar81_4711!


----------



## Schmidde (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Mächtiges* Dankeschön für die ganzen Glückwünsche 
Zum Glück sind die Langzeitstühle recht bequem, da lässt es sich auch etwas länger darauf aushalten 


Von mir auch ein *großes Grats* an die restlichen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen *r4ffzahn* auf deinem ersten Langzeitstuhl und deiner damit verbundenen *10.Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *r4ffzahn *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio


----------



## PAUI (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir für *picar81_4711* mit seine *90* Mio.

und an *Bumblebee* für seine *350* Mio.

natürlich auch große Gratz an *r4ffzahn* für seine *10*Mio.


----------



## Schmicki (25. Juli 2012)

Oha! Hier ist ja ganz schön was los. Keine Spur von Sommerloch!

Na dann Gratulation an ALLE aktiven Mitfalter, ob mit einem großen oder kleinen Milestone.

PCGH rockt!!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *r4ffzahn* und willkommen im ersten Boss-Level 



Schmicki schrieb:


> Oha! Hier ist ja ganz schön was los. Keine Spur von Sommerloch!



Ganz im Gegentum
Trotz Sommertemperaturen faltet ihr alle wie von der Hummel gestochen - *grosses* Grats und  an alle


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls 





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegentum
> Trotz Sommertemperaturen faltet ihr alle wie von der Hummel gestochen - *grosses* Grats und  an alle



Du meinst wohl eher:
 . . . wie vom Bumblebee gestochen . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sunotech *und an *Abductee *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Herzliche Grats* gehen auch von mir an *r4ffzahn, **sunotech und **Abductee!
*Und an das *gesamte Team*, das jetzt chronisch über 3.000.000 PPD macht!


----------



## T0M@0 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio und an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *TOP 100*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *picar81_4711* - mit dem letzten Update hat er mich an der Spitze platt gemacht 
Es steht *673,806* zu *672,976 *


----------



## Abductee (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



     Über 900k ppd!!!
Kakao Stats - Production History - picar81_4711​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke *Abductee*! Aber das war ja nur eine Punktespitze......

*Große Grats an*: *TH-ECK* und *mallkuss
Weiter so!
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich bereits zur *5.Mio*


----------



## Amigafan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DaN_I* für das erreichen der *5*. Mio und an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *TOP 100*


----------



## Wolvie (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mit über *711k PPD* hat Picar81_4711 sich jetzt ein kleines, deutliches Stücken von Bumblebee mit ~699k PPD abgesetzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Wolvie schrieb:


> Mit über *711k PPD* hat Picar81_4711 sich jetzt ein kleines, deutliches Stücken von Bumblebee mit ~699k PPD abgesetzt.



So ist das 
Dieser Teufel mit seiner Enterprise... neee - mit seinen Enterprisenen (Mehrzahl)
Werde mir wohl doch noch einen dritten Server hinstellen müssen - denn nenne ich dann, als WingCommander der ersten Stunde, TIGERS CLAW 
Dann putz ich ihn weg 

.. Moment mal... es geht ja gar nicht darum wer den längsten ...erm... Radiator hat
Jeder Punkt (den er mehr als ich erfaltet) ist ein guter Punkt für Wissenschaft und Team
Insofern auch von mir ein  für seinen Einsatz


----------



## Uwe64LE (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch ... an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *TOP 100*


Danke, Danke. Ich hatte mich schon damit "abgefunden", dass das bei all den respektablen Monsterergebnissen untergeht.
Auf lange Sicht sollte irgendwas um Platz 30 das Maximum ohne Server sein.
Nun sind die 4 Mille erstmal primäres Ziel.

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Uwe64LE *- jetzt heisst es halten und ausbauen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachträglich von mir auch noch an *DaN_I* und *Uwe64LE ein sehr großes Gratz!



*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zu seinem ersten Langzeitstuhl > Grosses Grats zur *10.Mio* und ein


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Perseus88* -


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *3.Mio*, auch ihm ein grosses


----------



## PCGHGS (3. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *ulle*


----------



## RG Now66 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an alle Milestoner 
weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Milestone holt sich* LaSamurai* mit seiner *9.Mio* > grosses Grats und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an:

 - *Perseus88 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio 
 - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *LaSamurai *


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an:
> 
> - *Perseus88 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio
> - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio
> - *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


...und von mir auch *an das Trio* große Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und das *Trio* aus* Schmicki (20Mio), nooby-on-mp3 (10Mio) *und* MESeidel (8Mio) *kommt gleich hinterher > allen ein *grosses Grats*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

....und an das gesamte Team, wir haben jetzt über 2,000,000,000 Punkte!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und das *Trio* aus* Schmicki (20Mio), nooby-on-mp3 (10Mio) *und* MESeidel (8Mio) *kommt gleich hinterher > allen ein *grosses Grats*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ....und an das gesamte Team, wir haben jetzt über 2,000,000,000 Punkte!!!



Das ist ganz grosses Kino


----------



## Amigafan (5. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und das *Trio* aus* Schmicki (20Mio), nooby-on-mp3 (10Mio) *und* MESeidel (8Mio) *kommt gleich hinterher > allen ein *grosses Grats*





picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ....und an das gesamte Team, wir haben jetzt über 2,000,000,000 Punkte!!!


 
*Diesen Grats* schliesse ich mich gerne an . . .


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow . Leute, ihr seid spitze! Werde mir nachher mal was zurechttippseln .


----------



## PAUI (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir Große Gratz an alle.


----------



## Schmicki (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und das *Trio* aus* Schmicki (20Mio), nooby-on-mp3 (10Mio) *und* MESeidel (8Mio) *kommt gleich hinterher > allen ein *grosses Grats*



Vielen Dank Leute für das grosse Grats! Das geht runter wie Öl und ist Balsam für die geschundene Falterseele. 
Hat ja schon ein wenig gedauert, die 20 Mio. zu erfalten.
Habe mir jetzt zur Aufgabe gemacht 1 Mio Punkte im Monat zu erfalten, was durch die teils schlechten WUs noch erschwert wird. Aber mein Bruder und mein Kumpel unterstützen mich, um das Monatsziel zu erreichen. 

Ohne unser Team wäre ich nie so weit gekommen und so lange dabei geblieben.
 Daher ein  an *ALLE!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ....und an das gesamte Team, wir haben jetzt über 2,000,000,000 Punkte!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ....und an das gesamte Team, wir haben jetzt über 2,000,000,000 Punkte!!!


 
An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein *Mega Großes GRATZ* an


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2012)

Allen ein großes Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *
 - RG_Nov66* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls - Willkommen in diesem "erlauchten" Kreise . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an
> *- RG_Nov66* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls - Willkommen in diesem "erlauchten" Kreise . . .


 
Ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut dir als erster zu gratulieren - verpasst wegen Stromausfall 

Je nun - dafür schreibe ich deinen Namen richtig 
*Grosses* Grats an *RG_Now66*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*MEGA*-Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zu seinem 4. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## RG Now66 (8. August 2012)

Ein Danke ans ganze Team ,ohne euch würde es keinen Spaß machen und ich würde jetzt nicht auf meinem ersten Langzeitstuhl sitzen können. 

Und ein Gratz  an alle neuen Milestoner und neuen Stuhlbesitzer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle Gratser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio und des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *große Gratz* an *RG_Now66 und **A.Meier-PS3!*


----------



## Amigafan (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *stefan667 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio 
 - *mattifolder *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und des *2*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *100*. Mio und des "*Centesimus*-Stuhls"  

Ab jetzt, mein lieber Bumble, bist Du nicht mehr alleine im 9-stelligen Bereich


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Auch von mir noch ein  für *stefan667, **DaN_I *und* mattifolder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *stefan667 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio
> - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio
> ...



Donner und Doris - ein Rundumschlag bester Güte
Grats an alle und willkommen, picar, im "Neunstelligen"


----------



## RG Now66 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *stefan667 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio
> - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio
> ...


 
Großes Gratz   
weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Octopoth* lässt sich auch nicht lumpen und rockt sich zur *2.Mio* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Er faltet jetzt auch ganz groß, ein  auf *Octopoth*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem *Octopoth* wird gratuliert
hat 2 Millionen kumuliert


----------



## davidof2001 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an folding_hoomer aka Amigafan.

Endlich unter den TOP1000 der Welt.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (13. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



davidof2001 schrieb:


> Gratz an folding_hoomer aka Amigafan.
> 
> Endlich unter den TOP1000 der Welt.



Danke - ein wahres Wort: Endlich . . .  


*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits auch an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (14. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (14. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

cool danke, ein wunder das ich mal wieder hier drinne steh.

EDIT: von mir auch Gratz zu *Octopoth* seiner *2*. Million.


----------



## Octopoth (14. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank liebe Falterkollegen 

Große Grats gehen natürlich auch an *PAUI* für das Erreichen der *2. Mio*. 

Mal sehen wer von uns zuerst die 3 Mio erreicht


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen natürlich auch an *PAUI* für das Erreichen der *2. Mio*.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes  auch von mir nochmal auf *PAUI* und *folding_hoomer!
Update: *Ausserdem ein großes Gratz an *Bumblebee*, der läuft mir immer davon, momentan stehts *753,853* PPD zu *740,239* PPD für Bumblebee.


----------



## T0M@0 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *2*. und an *Z28LET *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *2*. und an *Z28LET *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio



Auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *2*. und an *Z28LET *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


Und ein  auch von mir.....


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *finsterling *für das Erreichen der *1*.Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein Stuhl "wartet" schon


----------



## PAUI (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*große **Gratz *an finsterling zur *1*. Million .
auch *Große Gratz* an *phila_delphia  *für die *3*. Millionen.


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *finsterling* und *phila_delphia*


----------



## RG Now66 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner 
weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey! Herzlichen Dank für die Grats und von mir auch ein Fettes

*DANKE!!!*

an Euch alle. Ihr seid Spitze!!!

Grüße

Phila


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.....und von mir ein  auf *finsterling *und *phila_delphia! *Weiter so.......................und noch ein Bier auf die Beiden


----------



## Octopoth (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats gehen an *finsterling* und *phila_delphia* Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes  auf *folding_hoomer für 30 Mio.* und an *TH-ECK für 9 Mio*.


----------



## Octopoth (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Großes  auf *folding_hoomer für 30 Mio.* und an *TH-ECK für 9 Mio*.


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Großes  auf *folding_hoomer für 30 Mio.* und an *TH-ECK für 9 Mio*.





Octopoth schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen!



Ich auch, ich auch


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir mal wieder an alle Milestoner und Durchhalter großes Grats !! Weiter so !!


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *monoFlux für seine 2 Mio.*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich spende auch ein  für *monoFlux *


----------



## Thosch (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und Abductee für seine 13. Mille ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Und Abductee für seine 13. Mille ...


Weil es heut so warm ist, trink ich auch noch ein  auf *Abductee*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Weil es heut so warm ist, trink ich auch noch ein  auf *Abductee*!


Ich auch (hier 38°C beim Motorradfahren in Thüringen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Großes  auf *folding_hoomer für 30 Mio.* und an *TH-ECK für 9 Mio*.



Danke für die Grats 

*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *9*. und an *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Supie, *DaN_I*, da gibts ein  dafür


----------



## Octopoth (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *folding_hoomer, TH-ECK , monoFlux und DaN_I*


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein*  auf DaN_I.
*(Heut habs ich beim Motoradfahren in Berchtesgaden getrunken.....auch bei fast. 38 Grad)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und jetzt muss ich wirklich nochmal *unser Team inklusive unserem Admiral Bumblebee loben*, denn wenn man so manch andere Teams anschaut, die geben viel Gas und ist nichts dahinter. Beispiel Team  Hewlett Packard Momentan sind sie wieder nicht mehr im aufholen.... Und wir haben zum Team    awachs bald aufgeschlossen und überholt.....mit unseren *chronischen >3.000.000 PPD*. Bin voll begeistert!


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *chronischen >3.000.000 PPD*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, ihr seid das beste Team wo gibt auf Welt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedy (21. August 2012)

> 3.000.000 PPD sind echt genial!
Große Gratz ans gesamte Team!


----------



## Schmicki (21. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BEINDRUCKEND!* 

Und dies im Sommerloch, bei schwitzigen Temperaturen.

Gratulation an ALLE!


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein sehr großes  für *Speeedy*. Er hat seine *1. Mio.* geschafft. Super, weiter so.....


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich heisse *Speeedy* im Millionärsclub willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedy (22. August 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr großes  für Speeedy. Er hat seine 1. Mio. geschafft. Super, weiter so.....



Herzliches Danke schonmal an alle für die Grats.

Bin zwar sowieso erst seit Juni richtig aktiv aber finde es witzig das man der verlinkten Statistik genau ansieht wann ich im Urlaub war und das nach meinem Urlaub meine neue Hardware gekommen war.  
Diese läuft im Moment noch auf Standardtakt und ich hoffe das ich, wenn ich mal die Zeit zum übertakten finde, noch 1-2 Plätze in der producerlist aufsteigen kann.

Bin auf jeden Fall froh meinen Teil bei PCGH beiträgen zu können und ohne euch wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so aktiv dabei.

Deswegen  an die ganze community von mir.


----------



## Amigafan (22. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio


----------



## Thosch (22. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die erste ist immer am schwierigsten. Grats und weiter so !


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *Octopoth* für seine *3. Mio!* Da sauste er mit seinem Punkteupdate gleich mit 131K Punkten darüber hinaus!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Octopoth *


----------



## acer86 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hab mich hier schon länger nicht mehr blicken lassen, aber will das jetzt mal wieder nachholen, 

An alle die ein Meilenstein in letzter Zeit sich geangelt haben, fühlt euch Maximal Gewürdigt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 

*Große *Grats gehen ausserdem an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *TOP 5*!


----------



## Octopoth (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank  


Und natürlich von mir auch *große Grats* an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *TOP5*


----------



## Thosch (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an BEIDE !! Weiter so !!   ... Top5 -> unerreichbar für mich ...  ...


----------



## Speeedy (27. August 2012)

Von mir auch gleich doppelte Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, Team-Rang 5 ist schon eine Hausnummer - Grats Bro


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein und ein  auf *A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## PCGHGS (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an *Octopoth *(3 Mio.) und* A.Meier-PS3 *(Top 5)* 
*


----------



## nfsgame (27. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz!


----------



## T0M@0 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Thosch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Amigafan (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bluematrix2 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein Stuhl steht bereit


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats - *Bluematrix2 -* und willkommen im Stuhlsaal 

Wenn ich denke wie wir in einer kleinen Besenkammer angefangen haben ....


----------



## Thosch (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir !!   (Langzeit-)Millionärsschwemme erwünscht !!     Bei mir war die Kammer schon Geschichte, das war schon eine Kaschemme !!


----------



## nfsgame (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kann mich an meine erste Million gar nicht mehr erinnern ... Ich glaube damals hab ich mich noch mit MESeidel gebattelt und der Faltserver bestand aus einem (furchtbar ineffizienten) Q6700 @ 3,6GHz und 9800GT + 9500GT unter Wasser ...


----------



## Amigafan (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  auf *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* und *Bluematrix2* *Respekt!*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Acu von mir ein Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 1.Mio war am 1.Nov.2010


----------



## Amigafan (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## haha (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Gratz. Da macht man sich doch direkt auf zur 10ten Mille...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt


----------



## Octopoth (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein dickes *Grats* an alle Milestoner!


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf *DaN_I* ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, der Monat September hat gegonnen

Der August war gar nicht mal so übel und hat uns mit *97,371,760* Punkten das drittbeste Ergebnis gebracht

Da ist definitiv wieder mal ein  und ein  für das ganze Team angebracht

Wir sind gut auf Kurs für Platz 14; HP macht zwar wieder leicht mehr Punkte als wir aber das sehr unregelmässig
Möglicherweise werden sie uns irgendwann überholen aber dem blicke ich - zusammen mit euch allen - gelassen entgegen


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Milestoner !!    Weiter so !



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> Meine 1.Mio war am 1.Nov.2010


 Ist das das Datum unter _First Record_ ?? Dann wäre es bei mir der 19.06.´08 ... lang ist´s her ... 
Wie haben wir gehofft und gebangt um den Teamplatz 19, und jetzt sitzen wir schon auf der 15 rum ...


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Möglicherweise werden sie uns irgendwann überholen aber dem blicke ich - zusammen mit euch allen - gelassen entgegen


Darauf ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, der Monat September hat gegonnen
> 
> Der August war gar nicht mal so übel und hat uns mit *97,371,760* Punkten das drittbeste Ergebnis gebracht
> 
> ...


....und in rund 1 Jahr haben wir vielleicht noch die zwei anderen Teams überholt, dann haben wir evtl. sogar dann Platz 13....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thosch schrieb:


> Ist das das Datum unter _First Record_ ?? Dann wäre es bei mir der 19.06.´08 ... lang ist´s her ...
> Wie haben wir gehofft und gebangt um den Teamplatz 19, und jetzt sitzen wir schon auf der 15 rum ...


Bei Standford kann man sich so was holen (ThoSch_0815 + ThoSch_0815) und ich hab hier die von meiner 1.Mio an der Wand. 
_First Record_ ist deine allererste abgelieferte WU auf diesem Faltnamen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist schon brutal, unter PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats produzieren *die ersten 8 von den Top 20 Producers alle über 100K PPD!* *Respekt!*


----------



## PAUI (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Großes *Gratz* an Alle für die *3,641,039 *wir nähern uns langsam aber sicher der* 4,000,000 *Punkte täglich*.


*


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> ........Da komme ich mir mit meinem "kläglichen"  6272er-Opteron-Server vor wie zu meinen Falt-Anfangszeiten mit der  4870er GraKa !!


Heute ist Gratz-Tag bei mir: Ein  auf *Thosch*, der jetzt auch *über 100K PPD* macht!!!
_
Update:_
...und ein Gratz an *xXxatrush1987*, der jetzt seine *7. Mio.* voll hat!!!


----------



## Wolvie (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Heute ist Gratz-Tag bei mir: Ein  auf *Thosch*, der jetzt auch *über 100K PPD* macht!!!
> ...


 Beschrei`s nicht so laut, bin froh das der so gut und ruhig sein Ding vor sich hin macht. Trotzdem Danke und auch Grats an alle Milestoner !!

Und    oder  drauf !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *xXxatrush1987*, weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *3.Mio* >


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *RESEYER.
*


----------



## Amigafan (2. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an* xXxatrush1987* für das Erreichen der *7*. und an *RESEYER *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *RESEYER.
> *



Auch von mir ein grosses


----------



## PCGHGS (2. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an* xXxatrush1987* für das Erreichen der *7*. und an *RESEYER *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


 Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio



.... und von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *10.Mio* und seinem ersten Langzeitstuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *jk* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Octopoth (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir gehen Grats an *xXxatrush1987*, *RESEYER*,  *Raknison *und *jk*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *5.Mio* >


----------



## Amigafan (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *10.Mio* und seinem ersten Langzeitstuhl





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir  an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio



Auch von mir ein großes !


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gerne heisse ich *jk* im Stuhlzimmer willkommen - hinten links ist noch etwas Platz 

Und ein Grats natürlich auch an *sunotech* - den halben Stuhl hast du schon


----------



## RG Now66 (4. September 2012)

Ein grosses Gratz für alle neuen Stuhlbesitzer und Milestoner.   weiter so !


----------



## tomas2 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Würdigung liebe Teamkollegen!
Nach einer ausgedehnten Falt-Sommerpause möchte ich mich nun wieder vermehrt dem Falten widmen.
Die einen mögen sich vielleicht erinnern, - ich war der Typ welcher ein schwarzes LianLi mini-ITX Case mit einem Wakü Bullauge versehen wollte.
Leider habe ich die finalen Bilder nie geliefert *schäm*, jedoch ist der Media-File und Falt-Server schon seit einem Jahr in Betrieb.

Letzte Woche musste ich ein neues Mainboard einbauen, da das ****Intel DH67CF eigentlich während der gesamten Lebenszeit immer Zicken gemacht hat. Zudem hat das Mainboard alle paar Minuten auf 1.6GHZ runtergetaktet (wieso auch immer...) und ist mit dem i7 2600K bei Auslastung von 4 Kernen immer max. auf 3.4GHZ gelaufen.

Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt das ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE zugelegt, mit dem ich nun ein schönes UEFI und auch sämtliche Overclocking-Funktionen zur Verfügung habe.
Bei 3.9GHZ alle 4 Kerne und 1.17V Core Voltage (Offset -0.05V) läuft es faltstabil bei Core-Temperaturen von 55-60 Grad (Wakü). Ich bin begeistert bis jetzt von dem MoBo.

P.S: Sobald ich Zeit habe grabe ich meinen alten Thread des Media Falters nochmals aus und versehe ihn mit einem aktuellen Foto (von aussen).
Weiter schreibe ich was hin zu den erreichten PPD's sowie Verbrauch in Watt.

Viele Grüsse Raknison !! Das Team rockt!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wie das Team rockt... *1,012,222* Update


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  an *Uwe64LE für seine 4. Mio.!*


----------



## T0M@0 (5. September 2012)

Gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein Grats an *Uwe64LE *


----------



## Octopoth (5. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Uwe64LE*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es gehen wieder *EXTREM* *große Gratz* an *DaN_I für seine 9 Mio.* und an *bertm für seine 6 Mio.* Da wird wieder ganz *EXTREM* gefaltet......weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Es gehen wieder *EXTREM* *große Gratz* an *DaN_I für seine 9 Mio.* und an *bertm für seine 6 Mio.* Da wird wieder ganz *EXTREM* gefaltet......weiter so!



Auch von mir ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ausserdem ein großes  und einen flotten  für *WesWarland mit seinen 2 Mio.!*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kriegt *Wes* von mir auch eine


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Nun wird PCGH_Carsten verdrängt und dann auf zur 5. Mille


----------



## Amigafan (6. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *9*., *bertm *für das Erreichen der *6*. und *WesWarland *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Team-PPD-Ausstoß bekommt jetzt schon Beine, obwohl *A.Meier-PS3* und *mihapiha* noch nicht Ihre Monster am laufen haben......es genügt anscheinend, wenn wir darüber diskutieren.....*4,164,850 Punkte* haben wir letzten Tag geschafft!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Der Team-PPD-Ausstoß bekommt jetzt schon Beine, obwohl *A.Meier-PS3* und *mihapiha* noch nicht Ihre Monster am laufen haben......es genügt anscheinend, wenn wir darüber diskutieren.....*4,164,850 Punkte* haben wir letzten Tag geschafft!!!!



Wollt ich auch anmerken, aber dieser Enterprise-Jokey war schneller 

Team - ihr seid suuuper


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



phila_delphia schrieb:


> ... [Selbstfeiermodus an]* ...ich bin seit heute in den TOP 100!!! Yipieh!!!* [Selbstfeiermodus aus]


 
[Fremdfeiermodus an]* ...er ist seit heute in den TOP 100!!! Yipieh!!!* [Fremdfeiermodus aus]

 und Grats 



phila_delphia schrieb:


> sind wir weiterhin auf Erfolgskurs! Da sag ich nur:
> 
> [Teamfeiermodus an]* go 70335, go, go, go!!! *[Teamfeiermodus aus]


 
Maximal *extrem* einverstanden


----------



## Octopoth (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist wirklich unglaublich. Dabei falte ich erst seit zwei Tagen hier und es gibt schon solche Erfolgserlebnisse  

Nein, jetzt mal im ernst: 4 Millionen Punkte an einem Tag ist wirklich unglaublich, und eine wirklich unglaubliche Team-Leistung! Auf 158 aktive Mitglieder verteilt sind dass ja fast 22k PPD! Unglaublich!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Auf 158 aktive Mitglieder verteilt sind dass ja fast 22k PPD! Unglaublich!



Ich sag ja immer (wieder) "bestes Team wo gibt"


----------



## Amigafan (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *TOP100* und an das gesamte Team für ein Tagesergebnis von *4.164.850* Punkten  

Solche Tagesergebnisse sind - in meinen Augen - *extrem *anstrebenswert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Teamupdate: 1,448,814 Punkte! *


----------



## mihapiha (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

eigentlich sind es zweimal 700k da einmal nicht geupdatet wurde. Aber trotzdem - tolle Leistung!


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ok, dann so:     *Teamupdate: 2 x 724,407 Punkte! *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein sehr extremes  auf* Muschkote!* Er hat die *60 Mio. voll!!!!*


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

BOAH - extrem - *60 Mio.... **Muschkote *rockt aber auch ganz schön die Hütte


----------



## Octopoth (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BIG* Gratz *Muschkote*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extrem* *große* Grats auch von mir an *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches, *extremes*  auf *mihapiha für seine 6. Mio!*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches, *extremes*  auf *mihapiha für seine 6. Mio!*



Aber absolut  ... und auf viele weitere Meterkiesel erm.. Meilensteine

Btw. wenn wir so weitermachen werden es bald *LICHTJAHRBERGE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *Muschkote* (60. Mio) und *mihapiha *(6. Mio.)


----------



## Amigafan (11. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Ichse *


----------



## paco.g (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären worum es hier eigentlich geht? Mit diesem "falten" kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


Ein  und einen auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



paco.g schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären worum es hier eigentlich geht? Mit diesem "falten" kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen



Aber sicher doch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paco.g (12. September 2012)

Das hört sich ja cool an, da würde ich gerne mit falten helfen. Sagt man das so? Sieht es dann so aus, dass ich rechenpower zum falten zur Verfügung stelle?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



paco.g schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja cool an, da würde ich gerne mit falten helfen. Sagt man das so? Sieht es dann so aus, dass ich rechenpower zum falten zur Verfügung stelle?


Genau. 

Um unseren Würdigungsthread hier nicht zu sehr zu verwässern, wären wir dir dankbar wen du deinen Fragen in der Rumpelkammer (RuKa) stellst, die ist nämlich für solche Fragen genau der richtige Ort.


----------



## Z28LET (13. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yes, geschafft, ich bin auch in den Top 100. 

Und da, obwohl ich ursprünglich mal nur in die Top 300 unseres Teams wollte.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *mihapiha*, der jetzt wieder unter den *Top-10* in der Top 20 Producers-Liste ist und knappe *100K PPD* wieder schafft
.......und auch ein  auf *Z28LET*, der seine Falterei nicht mehr aufhörte und jetzt auch in den *Top 100* *in der Rangliste* ist....


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## mihapiha (13. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Leider ist bis zum Neuerwerb einer Faltfarm bei rund 100k PPD Schluss. Mehr erfaltet der arme 3930k einfach nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *extremes * und einen  auf *Octopoth für seine 4. Mio!*


----------



## Muschkote (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön für all Eure Würdigungen.


----------



## Amigafan (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Drei Dinge

- ein Grats an *Octopoth* 

- ein "Guten Morgen" an die Frühaufsteher die vor mir gegratst haben 

- ein  an das ganze Team - seit 7 Tagen wieder nonstopp über 3.1 Mio Tagesproduktion


----------



## mihapiha (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir wieder ein großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner. 
weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *DaN_I für seine 10. Mio.* Jetzt faltest mit großen Schritten voran! Weiter so.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Leistung,  *DaN_I *- ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.....und ein *sehr großes Gratz* auf *A.Meier-PS3*, der hat seine *erste BIG-WU mit seinem neuen Server abgegeben*, das waren *276,212 Punkte!*
Das müsste eine 8101er gewesen sein, da kommst auf knappe 19min TPF, oder? *Respekt!*


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .....und ein *sehr großes Gratz* auf *A.Meier-PS3*, der hat seine *erste BIG-WU mit seinem neuen Server abgegeben*, das waren *276,212 Punkte!*
> Das müsste eine 8101er gewesen sein, da kommst auf knappe 19min TPF, oder? *Respekt!*



Dem kann ich mich anschliessen 

Ausserdem ein  an alle - das waren *4,901,014* Tagesproduktion

Ausserdem2 werde ich heute noch die verfizierten Daten vom "neuen" SR2 posten - schaut guuuuuut aus


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tolle Teamleistung. Wirklich toll!


----------



## DaN_I (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Danke schön für alle eure Würdigungen  
Ihr seid ein super Team !!!
Und auch von mir große Gratz an die Millestoner der letzten Zeit und auch an alle anderen Falter vom Team für eure *extremen* Leistungen (4,901,014 an einem Tag - Wow!)  
... weiter so, Team Rank 14 wartet schon auf uns!


----------



## Amigafan (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> .....und ein *sehr großes Gratz* auf *A.Meier-PS3*, der hat seine *erste BIG-WU mit seinem neuen Server abgegeben*, das waren *276,212 Punkte!*


 
Diesen Grats schliesse ich mich (un)gerne an 

Grummel . . . 
Wieder einer weniger, den ich erreichen oder überholen kann


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *großes Gratz* und ein  auf* Knightmare80 *für seine* 3. Mio! *Und das ziemlich genau: *3,000,020 Punkte!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mann, ihr seid alle extrem verrückt. Weiter so


----------



## Amigafan (17. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 




Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Mann, ihr seid alle extrem verrückt. Weiter so



Besser so als *extrem *verrückt in der Klappse


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats auch von mir an *Knightmare80 *


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an das komplette Team.


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *3*. und an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *3*. und an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


Dem stimme ich zu und spendiere auch ein  und einen  für die zwei!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *3*. und an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio



Ich spende sogar   - hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?
Grats an  *Starbuck82 *und* mallkuss *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


Auch von mir ein  für *jared566!*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und von mir ein Grats an *jared566 *


----------



## Jared566 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke 

Die erste Mille war ja recht schwer - die 2. ging da schon leichter von statten


----------



## Thosch (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle (Neu-)Millionäre !!


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an *DaN_I* von mir persönlich, da ich ihn wegen der PPD im Rückspiegel sehen kann.....was ist da los?* Über 220K PPD.*...nicht schlecht.....
Aber natürlich auch an *alle anderen* ein , die fleissig mitfalten in diesem Konzert....da darf kein Ton fehlen...auch die fast nicht wahrnehmbaren Töne mit <10K PPD.......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mihapiha (19. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow. Alle großen WUs auf einmal? 

Team-update von 1,017,311 Punkten. Genial!


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Meine 8101er war noch nicht dabei 
...sollte heute aber auch noch kommen


----------



## mallkuss (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch für die Glückwünsche!! Jetzt gehts weiter zur 5. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio



Jupp, Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir auch ein  auf *Raknison*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner* 
weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *2.Mio* >


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Speeedy* zum zweiten Stuhl


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Speeedy* zum zweiten Stuhl


Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Amigafan (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. 

*Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stuhl Nummer 4 für *Krokonowaka* - Grats


----------



## Octopoth (23. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle neuen Milestoner!


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein  von mir auf *Krokonowaka!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Seit langem gibt es mal wieder was zu Grats'en:
*Helix* gehört nun jetzt auch zu uns Punktemillionären > Grats und mögen viele Mio's folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Helix *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"  - Dein Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Helix! 
*


----------



## PAUI (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

große Gratz an *Helix* für die erste Mille


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen auf den ersten Stuhl, *Helix* - ein  für alle

Und dann schon mal ein "Vorausgratsen"
Wenn ihr für die restlichen paar Tage den Schnitt haltet gibt es einen neuen Monats-Rekord (so ca. 107 Millionen)


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes und herzliches Gratz und eine  für *Bumblebee* auf seine 400.039.756 Punkte, hat also seine *400 Mio.* voll!


----------



## RG Now66 (27. September 2012)

picar81_4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes und herzliches Gratz und eine  für Bumblebee auf seine 400.039.756 Punkte, hat also seine 400 Mio. voll!



Grooßes Gratz auf Bumble!!
Das ist mal ne Hausnummer  400Mios  

Weiter so!


----------



## PAUI (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir große Gratz an Bumble, hat sich nen mega Stuhl gesichert


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an die Gratser - auch an die zukünftigen
Nun dauert es ja wieder eine Weile (so ca. bis Ende Januar) bevor ich den Stuhl wechsle

Bleibt wie ihr seid - also bestes Team wo gibt auf Welt... erm... nee hab da picar und co vergessen - also nochmal
Bleibt wie ihr seid - also bestes Team wo gibt im bekannten Universum 

Nur dank euch geht es hier (auch bei mir) so ab


----------



## T0M@0 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Amigafan (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extrem große *Grats auch von mir an "*Mr Bumble*" für das Erreichen der *400*. Mio   - wo bringst Du blos alle Deine Stühle unter?


----------



## Octopoth (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Bumblebee* zur *400. Mio. *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedy (27. September 2012)

Von mir auch an alle Milestoner dicke Grats!


----------



## Thosch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

400 Mille ... liebe Leutz ... das is schon was. Da brauche ich noch´n paar Dekaden dafür ... *extrem* großes Grats !!!


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

400 Millionen für den Teamleader ist schon ne halbe Welt. Unglaublich   

A.Meier-PS3 schafft auch 44 Millionen. Toll!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> 400 Millionen für den Teamleader ist schon ne halbe Welt. Unglaublich


 
Danke für die Blumen 
Als ich Anfang Februar 2008 hier eingestiegen bin hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, dass es so (gut) laufen würde
Dies habe ich "damals" geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...er-pcgh-folding-home-thread-30.html#post80886

Seit damals haben wir (leider) ein paar gute Mitfalter-Freunde verloren; aber auch denen gehört ein Anteil am Erfolg



mihapiha schrieb:


> A.Meier-PS3 schafft auch 44 Millionen. Toll!


 
Ja, stimmt, und wie du wird er noch einiges mehr "ranschaufeln" wenn die MEGA-Server erst mal laufen

Aber auch sonst - wenn ich mir "mein" Team so anschaue ...

- im Millionärsraum stehen *99 besetzte Stühle* - ganz schön eng hier drinne 
- 24 von uns falten* regelmässig mehr als 20 KPPD*
- 66 von uns falten regelmässig "rot" (>6000 KPPD)
- unser Durchschnitt über alle Falter ist ebenfalls über 20 KPPD

Nochmals ein Dank an *alle* hier, egal ob 20KPPD oder 20PPD - ihr *alle* macht solche Erfolge möglich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*PAUI* sollte aber auch nicht übersehen werden, der hollte sich gerade seine* 3.Mio* > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Upps, sind nur 3 nicht 4


----------



## Amigafan (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio



Auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Paui,* auch von mir ein ! Weiter so


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke, ja der FX-8150 ist zwar ein kleinvieh aber kleinvieh macht auch mist. XD


----------



## Octopoth (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *3.Mio*. *PAUI*


----------



## Thosch (30. September 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben alle mal so angefangen und was ist aus uns geworden ... ? Ein toller Haufen Falter. *EXTREM* große Grats an alle Falter, egal was für Punkte dabei rum kommen.

EDIT:  Ein noch größeres und *extrem*eres GRATS ans Team !!!    Monatsabrechnung (bis 3Uhr pm) zeigt einen neuen Rekord (?), über 104,5 Mille an Punkten !!   ...  und es hätte noch besser sein können wenns nicht an anderer Stelle vermorkst worden wäre ...  ...


----------



## Amigafan (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und damit des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und damit des *1*. Langzeitstuhls



So ein Mist - die Langzeitstühle sind breiter als die normalen 
Nun wird es noch enger hier 

Nee - natürlich grosses Grats auch von mir


----------



## RG Now66 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein* Großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner *




Bumblebee schrieb:


> So ein Mist - die Langzeitstühle sind breiter als die normalen
> Nun wird es noch enger hier


 
@Bumble 
Deshalb haben die Langzeitstühle allerdings auch Getränkehalter und Massagefunktion


----------



## Speeedy (1. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir mal wieder große Grats an alle.




			
				RG Now66 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir ein Großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner
> 
> @Bumble
> Deshalb haben die Langzeitstühle allerdings auch Getränkehalter und Massagefunktion




Ach echt!? Na dann muss ich mich mal ran halten, will auch ne Massagefunktion haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Speeedy schrieb:


> ...
> will auch ne Massagefunktion haben.



... äähhmm ... ist die nich erst ab 2-stelligen Millehockern ?    ... ansonsten hat man mich be...stimmt vergessen ... denn ich hatte die Tage nur nen Melkschemel ...


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> ... äähhmm ... ist die nich erst ab 2-stelligen Millehockern ?  ... ansonsten hat man mich be...stimmt vergessen ... denn ich hatte die Tage nur nen Melkschemel ...



 der war gut
Guck genau hin - da ist ein Schlitz um Münzen einzuwerfen


----------



## Thosch (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 ...  ... ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo genau, ein  auf LaSamurai!


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und damit des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und damit des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kleiner Insidergag...

Warum werden die meisten Filmaufnahmen wiederholt? - ganz klar - "the mike was in picture" 

In diesem Sinne - grosses Grats an Mike für seinen zweiten Langzeitstuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich gerade zur *5.Mio* >


----------



## Thosch (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir ...  ... ich folge auf bestem Wege.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen sowohl an *tom7 *als auch an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen sowohl an *tom7 *als auch an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio



Jawolle, auch von mir ein  dazu


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auch von mir an *tom7* und *Octopoth*!
Und dann noch ein  auf* Postmann08 für die 1.Mio* und auf *Wolvie für seine 40.Mio!*


----------



## nfsgame (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Meilensteiner^^


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hab ich doch *Wolvie* übersehen  - ganz grosses *GRATS* an dich 
Und an *Postmann08* ein herzliches Willkommen im Club der Millionäre


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner 

Weiter so!


----------



## Octopoth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche 

Von mir natürlich auch ein *Grats an alle anderen Milestoner!* Weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an:
 - *Postmann08 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"  - Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon 
 - *Wolvie *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio und des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dicke Gratz an *Wolvie *und *Postmann08 *ihr rockt alle


----------



## tom7 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sich gerade zur *5.Mio* >


 


Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen sowohl an *tom7 *als auch an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jawolle, auch von mir ein  dazu


 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein großes  auch von mir an *tom7* und *Octopoth*!
> Und dann noch ein  auf* Postmann08 für die 1.Mio* und auf *Wolvie für seine 40.Mio!*



Vielen Dank liebe Faltkollegen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumbelbee wan kommt endlich der Ausbau unserer Clubräume, denn wir bekommen wieder ein neues Mitglied. 

*Gandalf75* ist nun auch Mitglied > Grats zur *1.Mio* und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Gandalf75! 
*


----------



## Amigafan (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommem im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein 1. Stuhl steht bereit


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schliesse mich an - Grats an *Gandalf75*

Treffe mich morgen mit dem Architekten - der Raum braucht wirklich einen Ausbau


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte *das Team* an dieser Stelle würdigen: Wir schaffen von gestern auf heute *über 5 Mio PPD*!


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Ein noch größeres und *extrem*eres GRATS ans Team !!!    Monatsabrechnung (bis 3Uhr pm) zeigt einen neuen Rekord (?), über 104,5 Mille an Punkten !!



Es waren sogar 105,707,749 

Das Team ist schon echt a wahnsinn


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ich möchte *das Team* an dieser Stelle würdigen: Wir schaffen von gestern auf heute *über 5 Mio PPD*!


 
... was ein neuer Rekord ist -- ein  an alle


----------



## Amigafan (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio und an *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio und an *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


.....ich trink auch gerade ein  auf die beiden!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio und an *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls



Auch von mir ein  an die beiden


----------



## acer86 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Siehe Rumpelkammer http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2357.html#post4621526


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur *4.Mio* > 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GRANATENSTARK* - einfach* extrem* - ihr habt schon wieder einen 5-Mio-Hammer hingelegt


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GRANATENSTARK* - einfach* extrem* - ihr habt schon wieder einen 5-Mio-Hammer hingelegt


.....und haben deshalb bereits einen *Team-PPD-Ausstoß* von *über 4,3 Mio!*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und eine  auf *Centurion*. Er hat auf seinem *6 Mio. *Stuhl Platz genommen! *(6.003.052 Punkte)*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier möchte ich wiedermal einen riessengrossen Dank an *mattinator* aussprechen, das er mir immer hilfsbereits bei Linux-Problemen zur Seite steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  und eine  auf *Centurion*. Er hat auf seinem *6 Mio. *Stuhl Platz genommen! *(6.003.052 Punkte)*



Grats auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (13. Oktober 2012)

Gratz an alle Stuhl Besitzer


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein neuer Faltfreund auf seinem ersten Stuhl! Ein  auf* crackajack *für seine *1 Mio.!* Weiter so.....


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Willkommen im "Salon", *crackajack* - mögen viele weitere Stühle folgen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Centurion *und *crackajack*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und auch ein Grats geht an *Octopoth* zu seiner *6.Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats auch von mir - du gehst ja ganz schön ab, *Octopoth*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats auch von mir - du gehst ja ganz schön ab, *Octopoth*


Ja, auch von mir ein !


----------



## Amigafan (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:
 - *Centurion *und *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio 
 - *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - auch Dein Stuhl steht schon


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine  und ein  auf *jared566!* Er hat seine *3 Mio.* voll!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also beteiligt sich auch *jared566* wieder am Stühlerücken - Grats dafür


----------



## Amigafan (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *jared556 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *zappels_arsch* für das Erreichen der* 4*. Mio 
 - *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio 


Außerdem sind mittlerweile *4444* "Falter" im Team - hicks


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> ............
> - *zappels_arsch* für das Erreichen der* 4*. Mio
> ...


Auch von mir an den beiden eine  und ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir an den beiden eine  und ein !



... und von mir ein  an *zappels_arsch* und *ThoSch_0815*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches und einen  auf *finsterling*, er hat die *2 Mio.* geschafft*(2.001.067 Punkte)*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und wieder mal ein *extrem *großes Grats von mir an *alle* Teammember !!  Weiter so !!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches und einen  auf *finsterling*, er hat die *2 Mio.* geschafft*(2.001.067 Punkte)*



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Amigafan (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *finsterling *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Luxtux* lässt sich nicht stopen und holt sich seine *3.Mio*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Luxtux* lässt sich nicht stopen und holt sich seine *3.Mio*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, auch von mir eine !


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Luxtux*, neben der Türe ist noch Platz


----------



## Amigafan (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Luxtux *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Manicmanuel* ist auf dem Weg nach oben und holt sich seine *7.Mio* >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Manicmanuel *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *Manicmanuel *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


Und von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagt eigentlich schon alles


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen (auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft).
Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Jared566 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke 

Wenns so weitergeht hab ich Ende Dezember die 5,5 Mille voll


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2012)

*Große *Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio 


Endlich bin ich hier nicht mehr so alleine in den "Dreißigern" **


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

       
Großes Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner und neuen Stuhlbesitzern.

*Weiter so! *


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein dreifach HIP, HIPPPP, HURRA_FOLDING_AT_HOME für *Schmidde *


----------



## crackajack (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.

Extrem was aus dem vor fünf Jahren gestarteten Team geworden ist.
Damals durfte ich INU.ID ganz kurz die Führung abknöpfen mit einer Gesamtpunktzahl von afair etwas über 10.000 und heute ist das die Tagesproduktion vom Diskettenlaufwerk von Meister Wasp.

Großes "Hoch soll es leben" also auch Richtung Team für seine fünfte Kerze.  Edit: BTW wie alt ist das Team eig. genau? Müsste so Mitte 2007, ein paar Wochen vor dem vBulletin Umzug, von Falk angelegt worden sein?


----------



## Octopoth (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir dann auch mal ein *ganz großes Grats an alle neuen Milestoner*!


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen (auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft).
> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.





Jared566 schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> Wenns so weitergeht hab ich Ende Dezember die 5,5 Mille voll


Macht weiter so....steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....ist beim falten nicht anders......

Und auch von mir eine  und ein  auf unseren *Schmidde!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank! 

Das Stühle rücken macht Spaß, vor allem weil es nur eine Richtung gibt....nach oben! 



Auch von mir ein großes Grats an alle neuen Milestoner!


----------



## Amigafan (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## nfsgame (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Von mir dann auch mal ein *ganz großes Grats an alle neuen Milestoner*!


 Dem schließe ich mich mal an .


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


Auch von mir eine !  
Wau, *Abductee*! Du hast jetzt schon 20 Mio.! Dein Server macht schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Thosch (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats wie immer an *ALLE* Falter und Milestoner. Besonders aber diesmal an Abductee !! Weiter so !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich auch noch gleich zur* 2.Mio* > jedem der dreien ein


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  und ein gratz an die anderen


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo, von mir auch ein  auf Ultimo


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zitier ich doch einfach mal


----------



## Amigafan (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Ultimo *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Octopoth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grats* an *Ultimo zur 2. Mio*. und an *phila_delphia zur 4. Mio*.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio



Auch von mir ein  dazu


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *phila_delphia* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


....und von mir ein !


----------



## phila_delphia (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Juhu! Danke Leute!
Und von mir: xtra große GRATZ an das gesammte Team: Ihr Rockt!

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *3*. und an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *3*. und an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio



Ditto


----------



## Amigafan (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

UUUps - beinahe Übersehen . . . 

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> UUUps - beinahe Übersehen . . .
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio



TTTnt - hab ich übersehen

Natürlich auch von mir ein kräftig


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der  *3*. und an *Uwe64LE *für  das Erreichen der *5*. Mio


Auch von mir nachträglich ein galaktisches !
Und ein  auf *DaN_I,* der zur Zeit auch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist!


----------



## Thosch (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an alle !!  Tassen hoch !!


----------



## Speeedy (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke an alle Gratulanten und auch von mir große Gratz an alle anderen Milestoner.
Für mich heißt das nächste Ziel jetzt Top100, darauf falte ich eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit hin...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *DaN_I*, *Speedy*, *Uwe64LE*! Ihr rockt!


----------



## DaN_I (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!    

Von mir auch *BIG Grats* an die Milestoner und *alle* Falter des Teams - ihr seid Top!


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner 

Weiter so!


----------



## Uwe64LE (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Gratz. Schade, dass man alte Punkte nicht übertragen kann.
Bin jetzt bei 16,4 Mille und mein nächstes großes Ziel wären auch 20 Millionen.
So backe ich halt kleinere Brötchen und nehme die 6. Mille ins Visier.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt geht was weiter hier: *Tranceangel2k* rudert kräftig mit und hat seine *9 Mio.* voll! Ein  auf *Tranceangel2k!*

*
*


----------



## Amigafan (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - auch Dein *1*.Stuhl wartet schon   
 - *Tranceangel2k* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für* Robbi1204!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbi1204 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank und auf viele weitere Punkte.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tranceangel2k* und *Robbi1204*


----------



## Amigafan (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


Ja, jetzt auch von mir ein  !


----------



## robbi1204 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


 
Auch von mir einen großen  .


----------



## Octopoth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *Grats* an *Tranceangel2k, Robbi1204* und natürlich an *mihapiha*, der mit seinem neuen Server jetzt auf der Überholspur faltet!


----------



## T0M@0 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *mihapiha*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *sehr großes Gratz *an _*unser gesamtes Team und seinen fleissigen Faltern!*_ Wir sind auf* Platz 14 *aufgestiegen!!!


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein *sehr großes Gratz *an _*unser gesamtes Team und seinen fleissigen Faltern!*_ Wir sind auf* Platz 14 *aufgestiegen!!!
> 
> 
> Folding@home team stats pages



 ... und mir bleibt wieder mal nur das "Hinterher-Hechel-Gratsen" 

Je nun, jedenfalls

*GRATS ihr HIMMELHUNDE* - ihr rockt wieder gewaltig die Hütte

Es ist einfach nur *EXTREM* wie ihr abgeht


----------



## nfsgame (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als wir die Top 200 und die 100.000PPD gefeiert haben ...... ("Ja ja, die guten alten Zeiten mein Jung'!" )


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extrem große Grats* auch von mir an das *gesamte Team* für das Erreichen des *14*. Teamplatzes ​


----------



## Octopoth (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Riesen Grats an das gesamte Team! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbi1204 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Darauf ein fleißiges weiter falten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*rapidclean* wollen wir auch im ganzen Freudentaumel um den 14.Teamplatz nicht vergessen, der kompletierte gerade seine *4.Mio* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *rapidclean* wollen wir auch im ganzen Freudentaumel um den 14.Teamplatz nicht vergessen, der kompletierte gerade seine *4.Mio*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ein herzliches  auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  auch von mir!



und von mir noch eins drauf


----------



## Amigafan (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *HarterKern *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio 
 - *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *HarterKern!*


----------



## Speeedy (27. Oktober 2012)

Große Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner!!!
Und natürlich ein paar riesige Gratz an das ganze Team zum erreichen vom 14. Platz!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat also auch *HarterKern* den zweiten weichen Stuhl  - Grats


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz *an alle* neuen Milestoner* 

und eine Rund Freibier ans Team zum Platz 14 aufstieg.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grats* an
*HarterKern* zur 2. Mio.und an 
*rapidclean* zur 4. Mio.


----------



## rapidclean (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@all Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Octopoth* rauscht nur so an den Milestones vorbei > Grats zur *7.Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Octopoth *


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats an *Octopoth *


...auch von mir ein  auf unseren fleissigen *Octopoth*!


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine große  und ein  auf *nfsgame*, er hat seine *6. Mio* angefangen!


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stuhl 6 für *nfsgame* - Grats, Bro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Octopoth* rauscht nur so an den Milestones vorbei ...


 Nicht nur er "rauscht" *extrem* an den Leutz vorbei ... recht so !!! Das lässt unsere Faltleistung langsam stabiler werden.
Grats an alle Falter !!


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und nen Gratz an den "Rest" .


----------



## Octopoth (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und Grats an *nfsgame* zur *6. Mio*.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio


----------



## mihapiha (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio


 
Tolle Leistung!!!!  Auch von mir Gratulation!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große Grats* gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *50. Mio.*


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wow 

Da *Gratz *ich doch sofort *A.Meier-PS3* zur* 50. Mio*.


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch nachträglich von mir ein  an *A.Meier-PS3!*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und noch nachträglicher  - Grats *A.Meier-PS3!*


----------



## mihapiha (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich denke den gestrigen 5,045,857 Punkte Tag des 70335er Teams darf man auch würdigen! Ganz ganz tolle Leistung!


----------



## Thosch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Rrrrrrriiiichtiiiiig !! *EXTREM gr**oßes* Grats an *alle* Neu-/Alt-Milestoner !!  Egal ob (noch) kleiner oder großer "Stuhl" !!  Einfach klasse das /unser Team !!


----------



## Amigafan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grats* zur *20*. *Mio*.!


----------



## Thosch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und auch der neue Monatsrekord der immer noch steigt ist *extrem *goil ....


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio


Ja, auch von mir ein Grats!


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche 

Große Grats an das *gesamte *Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir heissen *Wolf7* herzlich in unserem Milionärsclub willkommen > Grats zur 1.Mio und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Bumbelbee: Wan wird endlich die nächste Erweiterung unseres Clubhauses gebaut? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Wolf7 *für das erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - auch Dein Stuhl steht schon  

Allerdings:
Dein Stuhl steht noch gestapelt unter Anderen - weil ein Herr Bumblebee *extrem* träge ist und den Ausbau des Clubhauses einfach "nicht anschiebt"


----------



## wolf7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke^^ mh gibts denn wenigstens so lange mein stuhl nur unter anderen steht, nen whirlpool oder so?


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Wolf7! 
*


----------



## Amigafan (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



wolf7 schrieb:


> danke^^ mh gibts denn wenigstens so lange mein stuhl nur unter anderen steht, nen whirlpool oder so?


 
Bitte 

OT an
Nein - Du darfst Dir ein B(l)ond-Girl aussuchen - zum träumen davon 
OT aus


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke den gestrigen 5,045,857 Punkte Tag des 70335er Teams darf man auch würdigen! Ganz ganz tolle Leistung!


 
Absolut ja - und nun die *5,097,742* Punkte von gestern - einfach    

Grats an *ALLE* Falter - ihr macht einen Suuuperjob 
Und natürlich ein  an alle Milestoner


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Absolut ja - und nun die *5,097,742* Punkte von gestern - einfach
> 
> Grats an *ALLE* Falter - ihr macht einen Suuuperjob
> Und natürlich ein  an alle Milestoner


Ja, da stimm ich zu! Echt krass, diese *5tausender!*


----------



## Amigafan (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Auch Dein Stuhl wartet schon  

Allerdings ist auch dieser noch "gestapelt, weil unser "Clubhaus" zu wenig Platz bietet . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Auch Dein Stuhl wartet schon
> 
> Allerdings ist auch dieser noch "gestapelt, weil unser "Clubhaus" zu wenig Platz bietet . . .


Ein  auf *michael7738!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *michael7738* auch von mir 

Und ja, ich verhandle mit dem Hausbesitzer ob wir den Südflügel dazu bekommen
Wir reissen dann einfach die Wand dazwischen ein und gut iss


----------



## Octopoth (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *michael7738 *und willkommen im Club!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun das Hammerergebnis für den Oktober....

*129,359,458 Punkte*

Ihr seid alle Hammer


----------



## robbi1204 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neuer Monat neues Glück, darauf das wir dieses Ergebnis am Ende dieses Monats übertreffen.


----------



## Amigafan (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   Ein *extrem* gutes Ergebnis mit *129.359.458* Punkten   

Ihr seid doch alle *"des Wahnsinns fette Beute"*  ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, nun das Hammerergebnis für den Oktober....
> 
> *129,359,458 Punkte*
> 
> Ihr seid alle Hammer


Ja, ein gewaltiges Ergebnis! 
Jetzt haben wir schon *ein nächstes Ziel: 200 Mio.?*  (*Mihapiha*, komm zurück!)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> (*Mihapiha*, komm zurück!)


und bring auch ein paar deiner Faltkollegen mit.


----------



## michael7738 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch, Amigafan, picar81_4711, A.Meier-PS3, Bumblebee und Octopoth.
Hat mich auch gefreut als der Wert endlich siebenstellig war.


----------



## mihapiha (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> (*Mihapiha*, komm zurück!)


 
Ich denke ich brauche noch eine Woche...  Aber es kommen dann die 3 Millionen pro Woche, bzw. 12 Millionen im Monat.
Ich denke ein faireres Ziel zunächst wären 150 Millionen für November meinst du nicht?!


----------



## Defenz0r (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mal ne Frage, was bringt das Falten eigentlich auf der  extreme overclockers Seite außer Stromverbrauch?


----------



## Octopoth (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Defenz0r:

Da würde ich dir diesen Thread hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/91222-info-falten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html empfehlen. Da siehst du dass F@H auch einen sehr hilfreichen Zweck erfüllt, außer Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Den Link hab ich ihm schon mehrfach empfohlen. Ich denke, er will einfach nur Unruhe stiften.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Link hab ich ihm schon mehrfach empfohlen. Ich denke, er will einfach nur Unruhe stiften.


 
Nö, ich denke das du denkst das du mich grad Ärgern willst^^
Auf der Seite is nich ersichtlich das es sich um Forschung handelt...


----------



## T0M@0 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Auf der Seite is nich ersichtlich das es sich um Forschung handelt...


 
Doch steht doch da:


			
				nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Das Folding @ Home-Projekt
> 
> Das Folding @ Home-Projekt wurde 2004 von der Stanford-University ins Leben gerufen und wird seitdem von Vijay Pande betreut.
> Das Ziel ist es durch das Verteilen von medizinischen Berechnungen, genauer gesagt die Simulation von Proteinfaltungen, eine weit höhere Rechenleistung bei höherer Effizienz zu erhalten, als wenn diese Berechnungen in einem Rechenzentrum von "Supercomputern" berechnet werden würden.
> ...


----------



## Defenz0r (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Finde es ganz Klasse das mein Beitrag gelöscht wurde!
Nochmal, nfsgame hat mich nie auf soetwas aufmerksam gemacht. 
Er sagte mehrmals, das wüsste ich^^
Und nochmal!
Es ging um die Extreme overclockers Seite und nicht um euren Thread, ich hatte die Highscore angeklickt 
und bin an ne Seite gelangt wo nich mal steht um was es sich handelt.
Und natürlich weiß ich was Folding@Home ist.
Nur gibts Leute die Random Werte berechnen bloß um den Willen wer die meisten Punkte hat.


----------



## nfsgame (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Du bist in diesem Thread immer noch falsch. Wir können das gerne in der Folding-Rumpelkammer weiterführen.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

okay,... egal Schwamm drüber...


----------



## Thosch (4. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extrem OT !!!      **

*> 4,7 Mille Wochenergebnis, DAS ist nen Post hier wert !!* 
*


----------



## Amigafan (4. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Sniper[tb]* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (4. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Sniper[tb]* und willkommen im Club!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Grats *Sniper[tb]* und willkommen im Club!



Jupp - auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Amigafan (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sniper[tb]* zur 1. Mio und *mihapiha *zu 8. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. der 8. Stuhl für *mihapiha * - Reschpeckt


----------



## Octopoth (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mihapiha* zur 8. Mio.


----------



## mihapiha (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ich würdige DaN_I der die 25 Mille geknackt hat!


----------



## RG Now66 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* *mihapiha* zur 8. Mio und *DaN_I *zur 25. Mio

weiter so!


----------



## T0M@0 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Octopoth (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *DaN_I* zur 25. Mille!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein dickes  an *DaN_I*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nichts gegen dich persönlich *DaN_I 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*, aber seit wan Gratsen wir 25.Mio?


----------



## Thosch (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und seit wann *8* Mille ...  ... Trotzdem mal wieder *extrem* breites Grats an *alle* Neu-Mille- und aktiven Falter !!   und   fürs Durchhalten !!


----------



## mihapiha (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Und seit wann *8* Mille ...  ...





Ich falte jetzt wieder voll für dieses Team. Und bei rund 350k alle 20h, sind die Millionen schnell voll. Gestern waren die 8 Mille was neues. Morgen sind's schon 9. 
Zwar finde ich es sehr lieb und freundlich, dass ich auch für diese Werte gewürdigt werde, aber ich halte es bei meinen PPD nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Ich würde vorschlagen alle 5 Millionen oder 10 Millionen zu feiern. 10 Mille sollten es bis Ende der Woche sein... 20 Ende des Monats...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Und seit wann *8* Mille ...  ...


> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Die 1. bis zur 10. ist je ein Milestone, dann jede 10.Mio bis zur 100.Mio, dann jede 100.Mio > was aber nach einer Mia kommt fragst du am besten Bumbelbee mal in so 5-10 Jahren (so wie er sich in den letzten Jahren gesteigert hat schafft er das ).


Nachtrag: Dank den vielen anonymen Faltern hab ich es rausgefunden: 1.Mia, 2.Mia,...


----------



## davidof2001 (6. November 2012)

Hab ich es jetzt überlesen, oder fehlt da noch was?

Schmidde gehört zu den top1000 der Welt. 
Das ist doch mal was.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tatsächlich haben wir uns mal geeinigt den Thread hier nicht zu überfluten - bzw. übergratsen

Also werden *Milestones* und anderes *Aussergewöhnliches* vergratst.
Ich habe persönlich aber gar nix gegen "Viertelgratsen"; also, ab sofort dürfen 25, 50 (sowieso) und 75 Mio auch mit Ruhm beworfen werden


----------



## Thosch (6. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... na uuuuund ... ich gehöre unter die besten 1500 der Welt ...  ...trotzdem *extrem*es Grats4Schmidde !!


----------



## Amigafan (6. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *8*. und an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto


----------



## Thosch (7. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr grats immer sooooo die großen Milestoner ...
... und darum* extrem* großes Grats an den Erst-Milestoner *michael7738* !! Die 1. ist immer die schwerste Mille ...


----------



## Octopoth (7. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und große Grats gehen an *mihapiha *der seine *9. Mille* voll hat!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber natürlich auch ein CHEERS an *michael7738*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Hält doppelt gegrats besser? > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-340.html#post4688792


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps: Hält doppelt gegrats besser? > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-340.html#post4688792



Im Prinzip nein - aber (über) eine Woche nach dem Ereignis kann man es ja nochmal aufwärmen - ist wie Sauerkraut; das wird ja auch mit jedem Aufwärmen besser


----------



## Amigafan (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Knightmare80* für das Erreichen der *4*.Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und den 4. Stuhl für *Knightmare80*


----------



## Octopoth (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *4. Mio*. *Knightmare80*


----------



## Amigafan (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an* Z28LET* für das Erreichen der *4*.Mio 


BTW - wenn *Ihr* beschlossen habt, auch die 25 bzw 75 Mio zu gratzen, dann solltet *Ihr* auch Andere berücksichtigen, die diesen Punktestand überschritten haben, nicht nur unsere "Serverfalter"!! *Das ist bereits geschehen!* 
Somst haben wir sehr schnell ein Zwei-Klassen-Gegratze.

Ich jedenfalls bleibe "beim alten System"!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (8. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich grats jetzt mal *alle *Falter die hier *extrem* viel an Zeit, Strom und Mühe einbringen, egal wie viele Punkte sie haben !!


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls 


Es "wartet" immer noch ein Teammitglied darauf, für 25 Mio Punkte gegratzt zu werden.
Denn die "Maxime" lautet:
Entweder Alle oder Keinen - oder Ihr disqualifiziert Euch selbst zu "schlechten Teamplayern"!   

Denn:
Wenn jemand etwas "Neues" einführt, dann muß er dafür auch die Verantwortung übernehmen!!!


----------



## Z28LET (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön!

So jetzt hab ich die 4 Mio erreicht, also soviel, was unser Team an EINEM TAG erfaltet! 
Weiter so!


----------



## mihapiha (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Danke schön!
> 
> So jetzt hab ich die 4 Mio erreicht, also soviel, was unser Team an EINEM TAG erfaltet!
> Weiter so!


 
Tolle Leistung! Das ist definitiv ein sehr guter Wert!!!

Die 4 Mille am Tag für das Team sind nicht so ideal wie man mein. picar81_4711 hat sich eine Woche frei genommen, und seinen Servern auch etwas Pause gegönnt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch die 5 Mille knacken wenn er wieder voll da ist


----------



## Thosch (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an die Neu-Milestoner !!  egal, ob mit großen oder kleinen Schritten, Hochachtung !! 

Jaaaa ... wenn wir nur 1% der "Schläfer" aktivieren könnten ... dann wären *extrem* locker mehr als die 5 Mille am Tag drinnen ... nur wie kommt man an die ran ...  
Wer aber denkt das er zu denen wechseln sollte die in der _All Users List_ an Platz 1 stehen ... nur um da "ganz oben" zu sein ...  ... das wäre *extrem* sch...ade !!


----------



## Speeedy (9. November 2012)

Auch von mit mal wieder Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner!
Macht alle weiter so, ihr seit echt ein super Team!  



			
				Thosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer aber denkt das er zu denen wechseln sollte die in der All Users List an Platz 1 stehen ... nur um da "ganz oben" zu sein ...  ... das wäre extrem sch...ade !!



Da geb ich dir Recht aber wer würde den auch aus so einem geilen Team freiwillig weg wechseln!?
Zumal einfach für das Platz 1 Team falten wäre ja langweilig!
Da kann man ja niemand mehr einholen und sich nicht mehr weiter hoch kämpfen!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



mihapiha schrieb:


> picar81_4711 hat sich eine Woche frei genommen, und seinen Servern auch etwas Pause gegönnt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir auch die 5 Mille knacken wenn er wieder voll da ist


 
Kommt noch dazu, dass mein (SR2-)Server am Mittwoch beschlossen hat rumzuzicken - weiss noch nicht genau woran es liegt
Am WE ist dann Fehlersuche / Reparatur angesagt

Ausserdem - wer unser Team verlässt ist selber schuld


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bumbelbee: Amigafan meint dich bzw. deine Aussage > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...5/119786-eine-wuerdigung-344.html#post4704779
Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlerbehebung. 

Ich persönlich halte mich aus dem 25-Mio-Schritt Gratsen raus, da ich es für zu aufwendig halte, da die 25., 75. und ab 100. Mio auch die 50. nicht angezeigt werden und ständig die Userliste abzugrasen kann es auch nicht sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BarnieGeroelheimer* braucht auch einen neuen *3.Mio*-Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an *BarnieGeroelheimer* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 

Gottseidank haben wir jetzt wieder Platz für alle Stühle - Dank an Bumblebee, der sich unsere Kritik zu Herzen genommen hat . .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *BarnieGeroelheimer* der vierte wartet schon


----------



## Octopoth (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *3. Mio. BarnieGeroelheimer*


----------



## nfsgame (9. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Quartalsgratzen" -> hier entlang


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Timmy99*  - es geht voran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (10. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *3. Mio. Timmy99*


----------



## Thosch (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Knutowskie* zur 20. Mille, dem 2. Langzeitstuhl !


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Grats an *Knutowskie* zur 20. Mille, dem 2. Langzeitstuhl !



Ein Grats auch von mir - reife Leistung


----------



## Octopoth (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Thosch schrieb:


> Grats an *Knutowskie* zur 20. Mille, dem 2. Langzeitstuhl !


 
Dem schließe ich mich an - weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich auch schon zur *7.Mio* > beiden ein


----------



## Amigafan (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Knutowskie *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio und des *2*. Langzeitstuhls und an *Sir_Danus* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich bekommt auch *Sir_Danus* ein  von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Octopoth (11. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *7. Mio. Sir_Danus*


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *7*.Mio


----------



## Octopoth (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir gehen auch *Grats* an *Centurion* zur *7 . Mio.*


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, ein Grats an *Centurion *

Ausserdem haben wir gestern schon fast überirdische *5,812,358* Punkte erfaltet


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für einen Wochenstart mit neuem *Tagesrekord*: *extreme* *5.812.358* Punkte   ​


----------



## Thosch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Leutz ... also nee ... ich bin *extrem* stolz auf euch !!  ...    ...  Und stolz darauf zum Team zu gehören. Klasse Leistung !! (Den 8057ern sei gedankt ...  ) Auch bei mir mit neuem Tagesrekord !!
So machts *extrem* viel Spass, auch wenn meine GraKa "hinkt", bevor sie nicht endgültig "umfällt" gehts weiter !!  
Schlepptop und 560Ti haben sich wieder auf die 57er eingeschossen. Weiter so, auch beim Team !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tagesabrechnung von gestern *5,613,638* Punkte 

Ihr rockt sowas von die Hütte


----------



## haha (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So dann würdige ich mal meine 10 Mios.  Hab ich gut gemacht oder? Naja ich bin ein bissel Stolz drauf.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



haha schrieb:


> So dann würdige ich mal meine 10 Mios.  Hab ich gut gemacht oder? Naja ich bin ein bissel Stolz drauf.



Na da würdige ich mit  Grosses Grats zum ersten Langzeitstuhl *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold aka haha *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## Amigafan (13. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold/haha* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## haha (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank!!!  Immer gerne für dieses Superteam! So auf gehts zum näxten Milestone. Der erste Langzeitsessel ist auf jeden Fall sehr bequem.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey Freunde - das waren gestern *6,075,161*  Punkte - da legst di nieder 

Gratulation an *alle* die dazu beigetragen haben  und natürlich ein herzlichstes


----------



## Amigafan (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Extrem *große Grats an das *gesamte Team* für überirdische *6.075.161* Punkte   ​



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *. . .  *da legst di nieder  . . .



 . . . und stehst nimmer auf


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Extrem "faltwütiges" team hier   Respekt.


----------



## Octopoth (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Grats an das gesamte Team!*    Ein  darauf, dass die DailyPPD noch weiter steigen werden


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. wie sagte der Y-Wing-Pilot am Todesstern??

" Bin fast da - - bin fast daaaaa" *24 AVG* vom Team im Moment *4,960,403* PPD

Wir schaffen das


----------



## nfsgame (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an das ganze Team für die momentane Leistung! Die Meilensteiner gehören natürlich auch gewürdigt .

Und zum aktuellen PPD-Wert: Einfach ABARTIG ... Bei mir faltets momentan auch auf letzter Rille, hfm.net zeigt 21.000ppd... Mal sehen was das noch wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 > aber da wir ja verschieden Charakteren sind > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Tahooma *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## Octopoth (15. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur *4. Mio. Tahooma*


----------



## sc59 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Happy folding
IHR seit SUPER
Points AVG 5,030,184  
grats auch an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal auch ein kräftig Grats an  *Tahooma *

Dann


sc59 schrieb:


> Happy folding
> IHR seid SUPER
> Points AVG 5,030,184



Ja, grosses  an euch alle - ihr rockt; inzwischen sind es sogar *5,165,561* AVG-PPD

Und nicht zu vergessen ein Tagesabschluss von *5,516,377* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also was da bei uns abgeht ist echt überirdisch

Grats an alle für 

- *5,388,430* AVG-PPD 
- *5,685,172* Tages-PPD 

- *71,697,072* Punkte in 15 Tagen November


----------



## RG Now66 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also was da bei uns abgeht ist echt überirdisch
> 
> Grats an alle für
> 
> ...


 
*Gratz Team * Ihr seid alle super am Falten


----------



## Tahooma (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Danke* an alle, die mir gegratst haben 

Auch möchte ich dem Team gratulieren, und allen, die auch einen Meilenstein hingelegt haben.

 ich geb ne Runde  aus


Heute morgen hab ich wieder ne miese 8018 erwischt


----------



## Thosch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Soooo mies ist die gar nicht, denn die kann man mal länger stoppen ohne an Punkten zu verlieren. Um z.Bsp. der GraKa mal ne Pause zu gönnen ...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Tahooma schrieb:


> Heute morgen hab ich wieder ne miese 8018 erwischt



Definiere "mies" - bitte


----------



## Research (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn mir jemand sagt das es mehr gibt, wenn ich mit ner Ubuntu VM Falte mach ich das. Sys im Profil. Teste gerade die 3,7 GHz.


----------



## Tahooma (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Mies" bedeutet bei mir, dass die sich knapp 7 Stunden Zeit lässt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser  holt sich den *8.*Langzeitstuhl > Ganz grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

@Tahooma: Ist doch egal wie lange ne WU dauert solange die WU entsprechend honoriert wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kapitan*


----------



## Octopoth (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große *Grats* an *Kapitan* zur *80. Mio*!!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass wir vor gut einer Woche noch darüber nachgedacht haben ob und wann wir die 5 Millionen AVG knacken ....

Inzwischen sind wir bei *5,704,872* PPD-AVG 

Dafür nicht nur ein GRATs* an Alle* 
Nein, auch die 6 Millionen PPD-AVG rücken in greifbare Nähe; zumindest wenn picar dann auch wieder mittut - ein Wahnsinn, eigentlich 

Es ist der 17. November und wir haben jetzt schon mehr Punkte beisammen als wir vor einem Jahr *im ganzen Monat* abgeliefert haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Milestone's purzlen wieder :
*DaN_I* holt sich den *3.Langzeitstuhl*, *Speeedy* die *4.Mio* und *Tha_Playah* die *1.Mio* > grosses Grast und macht weiter so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die Milestone's purzlen wieder :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohl wahr - kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Amigafan (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kaum ist man fast 3 Tage nicht da, fangen alle an, wie die Wahnsinnigen zu spinnen - äääh zu falten 

   *Extrem* große Grats an das *gesamte Team* für *5.828.241* *PPD avg* und  *6.712.226* *PPD*   



*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *Kapitan* für das Erreichen der *80*.Mio und des *8*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Tha_Playah* für das Erreichen der *1*.Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon 
 - *Octopoth* für das Erreichen der *9*.Mio 
 - *Speeedy* für das Erreichen der *4*.Mio 
 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *30*.Mio und des *3*. Langzeitstuhls ​


----------



## nfsgame (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jungs (und Mädels??), Ihr seid spitze!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Holla - die Waldfeh - *6,015,567* AVG-PPD gestern für das Team 

Ihr seid *extrem* Spitze


----------



## ernei (18. November 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:
			
		

> Holla - die Waldfeh - 6,015,567 AVG-PPD gestern für das Team.



Das ist allerdings "Hammer".
Super Team.


----------



## Amigafan (18. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio 



Edit:

Wir sind gerade in der glücklichen Situation, dass uns keiner einholen kann - wir können nur noch aufsteigen . . .


----------



## Speeedy (18. November 2012)

Große Gratz an PAUI!

Hab es nun doch noch vor dir geschafft und dank der 8057er ist meine PPD auch krass nach oben gegangen, produziere momentan das dreifache von dem was letzte Woche noch war.
Freu mich auch riesig endlich unter den Top 100 zu sein.  

Und ein Dankeschön noch an alle Gratulanten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (18. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was hier abgeht, ist schon extrem.
Vor kurzem war man mit 200.000 Punkten in 7 Tagen noch in den top 20.
Nun reichen 212.000 Punkte gerade für Platz 33.

Die 8057 wirbelt die stats ganz schön durcheinander.

Gratz an das gesamte team, weiter so.


----------



## Thosch (18. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja ... die 57er, ob nun Amischlitten oder WUs ...  ... die sind schon die Besten !!   Da sind so einige an neue Bestmarken in Wochen- und Tagesleistungen gekommen. Kann ruhig weiter so gehen ... 

*Extreme* Grats an ALLE !!


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Darthdeeger *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*.Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir alle haben echt einen an der Waffel > *AVG-PPD 6'301'915* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bumblebee kratz alleine schon an der 2Mio-AVG-PPD-Grenze (1'976'678)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Amigafan* zum *4.Langzeitstuhl* > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grats und mögen viele Mio's folgen.


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Flunkey *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - auch Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir alle haben echt einen an der Waffel > *AVG-PPD 6'301'915 *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Diesen Grats  schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da schliesse ich mich meinen Vor-Postern an - in allen Punkten... 

Ich hoffe immer noch stark, dass picar irgendwann wieder auftaucht


----------



## Amigafan (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*   Große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für einen neuen Tagesrekord von *6.792.028* Punkten   ​


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir alle haben echt einen an der Waffel > *AVG-PPD 6'301'915*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einen an der Waffel - aber positiv! Ihr seid einfach Hammer! 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bumblebee kratz alleine schon an der 2Mio-AVG-PPD-Grenze (1'976'678)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Da bekommt man nen ganz schlechtes Gewissen, dass Du da oben quasi alleine "Wuppen" musst....  Respekt !


Und natürlich gehören die anderen Meilensteiner auch gewürdigt:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte fast meinen picar81_4711 faltet bei Bumblebee mit.


----------



## Amigafan (22. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Special_Flo* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Special_Flo* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio



Auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *darkEmperor *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir zum 4. Stuhl - *darkEmperor *


----------



## Amigafan (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *andi77* - wieder einer mehr der sich hinsetzen darf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *finsterling *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio 
 - *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*. Stuhl steht schon


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da gehts ja wieder echt ab hier

Grats an *finsterling, **Starbuck82 *und *Camulorix *


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an alle, die die letzten 2 Wochen Meilensteine erreicht haben. Das Aufzählen tue ich mir nicht an, war jetzt ja gute 2 Wochen nicht online.....
Und an das gesamte Team!  Da bin ich mal nicht da und dann so eine PPD-Steigerung!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Gratz an alle....


 
*ES LEEEEBT* 
Grats zur gesunden Heimkehr


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Kazadbaruk *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Kazadbaruk *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio
> - *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio



Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ein  von mir an *Kazadbaruk *und *sunotech *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir natürlich auch *große Grats* an das *Team *und *alle neuen Milestoner*


----------



## davidof2001 (25. November 2012)

Ist ja glatt an mir vorbeigegangen. 
DaN_I ist ja auch schon unter den Top 1000 der Welt angekommen.


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extrem **große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für einen Tagesrekord mit *6,792,543* Punkten 

Immerhin: Ein Plus von 515 Punkten . . . 
​ 
​ Edit:


*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *benjasso *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio 
 - *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf* benjasso* und *crackajack*.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein  auf* benjasso* und *crackajack*.



.. und von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octopoth (26. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *benjasso* und *crackajack*


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wollte bloss kurz anmerken, dass wir die Faltleistung vom November 2011 bereits mehr als *verdoppelt* haben 

 - ein  an das ganze Team


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Robbi1204* für seine *2. Mio*!


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner 

Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Robbi1204 *


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio 
 - *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio


----------



## Octopoth (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Robbi1204* zur *2. Mio*. und an *mihapiha* zur *20. Mio*.


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an *mihapiha* und dann noch auf *Uwe64LE* ein  für seine* 6. Mio!*


----------



## robbi1204 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche und  selbige an die mit-Meilenstoner


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


----------



## Octopoth (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio


 
Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mihapiha* - der zweite Langzeitstuhl ich echt fein gepolstert - stimmts? 

und natürlich auch ein  für *Uwe64LE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs und ebenfalls Grats an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schliesse mich an - Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Bleifuss90*


----------



## Amigafan (29. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio und des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


Auch von mir ein  auf *Octopoth*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Octopoth* zum ersten Langzeitstuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Muschkote* sammelt munter Langzeitstühle  > grosses Grats zum *7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Nachtrag:
*Wolf7 *holt sich auch schon seine *2. Mio**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Amigafan (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an:

 - *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw des *2*. Stuhls 


Nachtrag für den 28. 11.2012:

   *Extrem *große Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für einen *Tagesrekord* von *6.817.705* Punkten ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein herzliches  auf *Muschkote* und *Wolf7*!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches  auf *Muschkote* und *Wolf7*!



.. und von mir


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für ein Monatsergebnis von *164.934.246* Punkten   ​* 


Große *Grats gehen auch an *Blubberbernd *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" - Dein *1*. Stuhl wartet schon


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. Nun bin ich ein ganz klein wenig zu spät um als erster zu gratsen ..

Sies drum - auch von mir ein  zum *extrem* erfreulichen Monat mit *164.934.246 *Punkten
Einfach überirdisch

Und natürlich auch ein Willkommen an *Blubberbernd* im Millionärsraum


----------



## RG Now66 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner*. 
weiter so! 

*Und ein riesen Gratz ans gesamte Team.*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da soll mal keiner sagen, dass *Speeedy* seinen Namen nicht zu recht trägt - Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir nachträglich ein  auf *Blubberbernd *und* Speeedy!
Und an das gesamte Team! Da wir ein schönes Gemisch aus Servern und Grafikkarten hier am falten haben, erreichen wir so eine enorme Punkteausbeute pro Tag!
*


----------



## Speeedy (2. Dezember 2012)

Dank an alle Gratulanten und

Wooooww! Gratz ans gesamte Team für die 7.897.312 Punkte gestern.
Ihr seit alte Spitze!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *7,897,312* Punkte Tagesausstoss gestern  - eine extrem erfreuliche Zahl 

Grats an das gesamte Team


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich musste gerade auch zweimal hinschauen. Ich dachte, ich wäre in der falschen Teamstatistik gelandet ... Das ist ja echt abartig geil !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Extreme *Grats an *das gesamte Team* für einen Tagesrekord von *7.897.312* Punkten 



*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *A.Meier-PS3* für das erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls ​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

BOAH - *extrem* heftiges Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* - reife Leistung Bro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das rockt hier ja richtig 

Großes Gratz an alle 70335er


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, auch von mir natürlich ein *sehr großes* Gratz!


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw des *7*. Stuhls 


BTW:

Vor einem Jahe hatten wir einen Schnitt von gut 13,5K PPD pro aktivem Falter - heute haben wir mehr als die dreichfachen Punkte . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw des *7*. Stuhls


 
Da schliesse ich mich noch so gerne an 



Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Vor einem Jahr hatten wir einen Schnitt von gut 13,5K PPD pro aktivem Falter - heute haben wir mehr als die dreichfachen Punkte . . .


 
Ja, ist enorm
Ich hoffe bloss, das ich euch mit meinen nicht mehr so häufigen 8057ern nicht zu sehr in den Keller reisse


----------



## Thosch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir mal wieder ein *extrem* großes Grats an alle Neu-Milestoner !! ...  ... Tolles Team !! ...  ...

@Bumblebee: Hast du weniger 57er - habens die anderen (Teams) auch, also verringerte Gefahr von denen ...  ... die kochen hoffendl. auch nur mit H²O ...  ...


----------



## Amigafan (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *tom7 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 


*@Bumblebee*
Dafür (weniger 8057er) bedarf es von Deiner Seite keine Entschuldigung . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auch von mir auf *Raknison und tom7!
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats geht an *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *8.* Mio bzw. des *8.* Stuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *tom7 *und *Centurion *


----------



## Amigafan (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch wenn es kein Milestone im herkömmlichen Sinne ist, möchte ich A.Meier zum Einzug in die
Top 500 Hall of Fame gratulieren. Respekt.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kein Milestone im herkömmlichen Sinne ist, möchte ich A.Meier zum Einzug in die
> Top 500 Hall of Fame gratulieren. Respekt.



Nullo Problemo; hab ihm ja auch schon gratuliert - und ist (nach meiner Definition) ein Milestone


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Große *Grats geht an *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *8.* Mio bzw. des *8.* Stuhls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, auch von mir eine !


----------



## tom7 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *tom7 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls
> 
> 
> *@Bumblebee*
> Dafür (weniger 8057er) bedarf es von Deiner Seite keine Entschuldigung . . .


 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  auch von mir auf *Raknison und tom7!
> *


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *tom7 *und *Centurion *



Herzlichen Dank liebe Faltkollegen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*DaN_I* findet es wird höchste Zeit für den nächsten Langzeitstuhl und holt sich deshalb den *4.* > grosses Grats zur *40.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Ps: Man merkt ganz schön das fast alle Grossfalter den einstelligen Mio-Bereich verlassen haben, von den Top20-Produzenten sind es noch zwei im einsteligen Bereichen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wau! *DaN_I* faltet wie ein Weltmeister. Auch von mir eine und ein !


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich auch von mir ein  an *DaN_I*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz auf *PAUI*, er ist zurück! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/71045-paui.html


----------



## PAUI (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja nich wirklich, ist nur mein core i7 der zuhause steht.
aber trotzdem danke.
ich behalte ihn weiter. die Kündigung war noch nicht abgeschickt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*ulle* erreichte seine *5. Mio.!* Ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ulle *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir am *ulle *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Amigafan (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Gandalf75 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Grats an *Gandalf75 *


Ein  auch noch von mir!


----------



## rapidclean (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an meinem Kumpel *Gandalf75 !!!*


----------



## Amigafan (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *bertm *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *Großes Gratz* -  an alle neuen Milestoner.

weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *bertm *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


 Von mir gibt es ein  dazu!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich kriegt auch *bertm *sein


----------



## Amigafan (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Hamsteln *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saubere Leistung - Grats an *Hamsteln*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an *Hamsteln! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*finsterling* ist munter dabei und erfaltet sich die *4.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Milestoner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *finsterling *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da kriegt *finsterling*  aber auch ein


----------



## Amigafan (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw des *3*. Langzeitstuhls





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir  an *finsterling *für das Erreichen der  *4*. Mio bzw. des  *4*. Stuhls


Auch von mir ein bzw. zwei  auf die Beiden!


----------



## Thosch (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *extrem* große Grats an die Neu-Milestoner !! ...  ... und hoch die


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Nio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses Grats an die beiden "Stühlerücker" *mihapiha* und *Knightmare80 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gebe ein  und einen  für *Knightmare80 *aus!


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Große *Grats gehen an unseren Teamleader *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *500*. Mio ​


----------



## RG Now66 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz **Bumblebee für den Mega-Milestone 500 Milionen 

...ohne Worte das ist eine beachtliche Leistung   
*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an unseren Teamleader *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *500*. Mio ​



Ich war gespannt wer es als erster merkt 

Danke an Amigafan, RG Now66 und an alle die viiielen die noch kommen werden


----------



## Amigafan (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Thosch (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *extremes *Grats an dich für die 500 Mille ... das ist mal ne Hausnummer ...  ... ob ich die je schaffen werde ...  ... wer weiß ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


Auch von mir ein !
Und ein großes  auf *Bumblebee* auf seine *500 Mio.!*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und von mir ein  an *Camulorix*


----------



## PAUI (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fette Gratz gehen an *Bumble* für seine Herausragende Leistung von *500*. Mio.
natürlich wird auch *Camulorix* gedankt für seine *2*. Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, heute an Heilig-Abend, ist es mal Zeit für einen "Rundumschlag"

Was ihr alle dieses Jahr geleistet habt ist einfach nur Spitze 
Auch wenn wir - um die Statistik zu bemühen - das Top-Ergebnis vom November (vor allem wegen fehlenden 8057ern) nicht mehr (ganz) erreichen werden...
.. wird der Dezember das zweitbeste Ergebnis seit es uns gibt 

Immer vorausgesetzt, dass nichts Unerwartetes geschieht werden wir noch im Januar Platz 13 erreichen
Ihr habt viel für die Wissenschaft geleistet und es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass dieser "Schub" sich auch in weiteren wichtigen Erkenntnissen niederschlägt

Ich möchte euch allen dafür danken, euch ganz schöne Festtage wünschen und einen guten Rutsch

Ihr seid die *Grössten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmicki (24. Dezember 2012)

Da kann ich mich vollumfänglich anschließen!

Frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013 für alle Mitfalter!


----------



## Thosch (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ... allen frohe Stress- und Ärger-freie Festtage ... !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hol mal tief Luft das es für alle Weihnachtsgrats reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

*Uwe64LE* freut sich über seine *7.*Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Helix* und *sc59* freuen sich über ihre jeweilige *2.*Mio > beiden ebenfalls ein grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuguterletzt dürfen wir *guenni2997* als neustes Mitglied in unserem Club willkommen heissen > Grats zur *1.*Mio und mögen Viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Puh, ich dachte schon, es geht unter 

Auch von mir Grats an alle Milestoner, besonders an unsere extrem fleißige 500 Mille "Kampfbiene".


----------



## wolf7 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein graz an alle milestoner und ein frohes weihnachten^^ (auch wenns scho wieder fast vorbei ist)


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und auch von mir ein Grats an die "Weihnachtsmillionäre"


----------



## Amigafan (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Uwe64LE* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls 
 - *guenni2997 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 
 - *TheRealBecks*, *sc59* und *Helix *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 
 - *bertm *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *Uwe64LE* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> ...



Ein grosses Grats euch allen


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *Uwe64LE* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> ...


Auch noch von mir ein großes Grats! 

@*Amigafan*: Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Joo, auch *rapidclean* kriegt von mir ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.....und ich leg auch noch ein  drauf!


----------



## rapidclean (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

merci für die Glückwünsche. Wenn DHL fix ist bekomm ich das Bier noch in diesem Jahr ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Speeedy* faltet was die Hardware hergibt und bekommt nun auch seinen *6.*Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und die Hardware gibt einiges her 
Grats an *Speeedy*


----------



## Amigafan (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats für *Wolf7 *


----------



## wolf7 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx, nächstes ziel 1 Mille im Monat werd ich wohl diesen Monat auch zum ersten und wohl vorerst einzigen mal erreichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An *Wolf7* und *Speeedy* auch von mir ein !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Centurion* holt sich auch noch vor Jahresende seinen *9.*Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. damit lässt sich gut ins neue Jahr wechseln - Grats an *Centurion*


----------



## Amigafan (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Centurion!!!*


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *radwar *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau so isses


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen Meilensteiner !


----------



## Amigafan (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rapidclean (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der  *6*. Mio bzw. des  *6*. Stuhls
> -  *radwar *für das Erreichen der  *1*. Mio bzw. des  *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club  der Millionäre"


Ein  auf Euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten ...
.... ich hätte es nicht zu hoffen gewagt ....

Trotzdem - es geschieht.....

Dieser Monat wird *der BESTE* in der Geschichte von unserem Team
Bereits jetzt haben wir unser Top-Ergebnis vom November überboten
Es werden im Dezember wohl 170 - 172 Millionen werden

Ihr seid alle sowas von Spitze


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten ...
> .... ich hätte es nicht zu hoffen gewagt ....
> 
> Trotzdem - es geschieht.....
> ...



 Dem schließe ich mich gerne an . . . 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *seniorhelix *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Millionärsclub, *seniorhelix*


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte all unseren Faltern ein großes Lob aussprechen und ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *A2TheJK *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *moses85 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen einen guten Rutsch ins verfaltene 2013


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *A2TheJK *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> - *moses85 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls



Na wenn das kein guter Jahresabschluss ist - Grats an euch


----------



## Thosch (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Konstantes Falten zahlt sich aus, wenn jetzt nur noch 1% der "Schläfer" dazu käme ...  ... *extremes* Grats an alle Milestoner !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*sunotech* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Chrissyx* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Crissyx *für das Erreichen der *2*.Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls und an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team* für ein Monatsergebnis von *171.068.482* Punkten​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt hole ich auch mal tief Luft und erhebe das  auf: *seniorhelix, Schmidde, A2TheJK, moses85, sunotech, Chrissyx    Weiter so!
*Und mein Respekt für das gesamte Team wächst weiterhin: *171.068.482 Punkte im Dezember!  

*


----------



## Chrissyx (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hui, danke!  Und das passend zum Jahreswechsel.


----------



## Speeedy (1. Januar 2013)

Erstmal noch Danke für die Gratz!  

Und auch ich möchte mal wieder allen aktuellen und vergangenen Milestonern gratulieren. 
So wie dem ganzen Team für diese krassen Punkte, nicht nur im November.

Außerdem wünsche ich allen ein frohes neues Jahr mit Punkten satt und ohne Hardwareverluste.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach ein Grats an alle


----------



## Amigafan (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TOM@O* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein heftiges  an *T0Mat0*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schmidde* holt sich auch schon den* 4*.Langzeitstuhl bzw. die *40*.Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an die Neu-Milestoner !! ...  ... Weiter so, klasse Team !! ...  ... *extrem* große Würdigung an die ersten 11 Member des Teams, diese gehören nämlich zu den besten-unter-den-1.-Tausend-Falter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und natürlich auch von mir ein grosses Grats an *Schmidde*


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner und an das gesamte Team. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 

Und auch von mir ein Gratz an das ganze Team


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein heftiges  an *T0Mat0*


Ein  auch von mir!


----------



## Amigafan (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls 
In ein paar Tagen werde ich Dir folgen. 


BTW:
Manche scheinen hier im Augenblick doch etwas verwirrt zu sein:
Sie wiederholen eine bereits durch Sie selbst erfolgte Würdigung  
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film: "Denn Sie wissen nicht, was Sie tun" . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zuerst eimal natürlich ein Grats an *DaN_I *



Amigafan schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Film: "Denn Sie wissen nicht, was Sie tun" . . .



.. Eher "und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier"


----------



## DaN_I (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats!

Auch von mir *große Grats* an alle Milestoner und an alle Falter für ihr Durchhaltevermögen! 

@Amigafan: lass dir nicht zu viel Zeit - der 5. Langzeitstuhl ist wirklich seeehr bequem - hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Quelle Bild:    http://www.kleinanzeigen-landesweit.de/anzeige-547638.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Robbi1204* holt sich nun den *3. *Stuhl bzw. die *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls 


*@Bumblebee*

Grüezi, Du Murmeltier . . . 


*@DaN_I*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist doch die Standard-Version für "Jungspunde"

Mir mit fast einem halben Jahrhundert Geschichte (noch im Januar) steht die Luxusvariante mit Massage und noch weiteren Annehmlichkeiten zu 

Ab 70 dann auch mit einem Halter für "Schnabeltassen" **


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle Meilensteiner !

Und bitte eine Quellenangabe fürs Ursprungsbild nachreichen .


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Gratz an *Robbi1204* und *DaN_I!*


----------



## robbi1204 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und auch ein Gratz an die Mitmeilenstoner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*proleto* macht es sich auf seinem *3.*Stuhl (*3.*Mio) gemütlich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *proleto*


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *proleto *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Meilensteiner, ganz besonders an proleto!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *proleto!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Abductee* holt sich auch schon seinen *3.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seine *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls



Eine mehr als reife Leistung - grosses Grats auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Luxtux *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein "reife Leistung" auch an dich, *Luxtux*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner *
weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls und an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


Natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches  auf Euch! Und dann noch ein extra  auf *Luxtux*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*folding_hoomer/Amigafan* holt sich auch schon seinen* 5.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seine *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zeit, unserem Spitzengratser auch mal ein Grats zukommen zu lassen
Spitze, *Amigafan*


----------



## Amigafan (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Dank geht an alle für die Grats und das Würgen - äääh Würdigen . . .


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Zeit, unserem Spitzengratser auch mal ein Grats zukommen zu lassen
> Spitze, *Amigafan*


Ja, da stimme ich zu!


----------



## Amigafan (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


Ein  auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"



und noch ein  von mir


----------



## Thosch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da sind ja wieder einige Milestones zusammen gekommen ... *extreme* Grats an alle !!!


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Tahooma *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Tahooma *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


Ein großes Grats auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Tahooma *​


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *JayJay2k4 *für  das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des  *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. das geht ja wieder gewaltig los - Grats an *JayJay2k4 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *JayJay2k4 *für  das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des  *2*. Stuhls


Bravo!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*monoFlux* ist auch schon beim *3.* Stuhl bzw. seiner *3.* Mio angekommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*fc* bekommt auch schon seinen *2.* Langzeitstuhl bzw. seine *20.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Grats an beide


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls und an *fc *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *monoFlux* ist auch schon beim *3.* Stuhl bzw. seiner *3.* Mio angekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Alles gute auch von mir!


----------



## Tahooma (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle, die mir zum 5. Stuhl gratuliert haben .

Daraufhin gibts wieder, wie beim 4. Stuhl eine Runde , alternativ auch .


----------



## Amigafan (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* an alle neuen Milestone


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


Ein  auch von mir und zwei , wenn Du noch die 100 Mio. schaffst.....


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal auch ein  für *mihapiha*

Wie du aber weisst, ist der Weg das Ziel und daher ist das Ziel lang 
Daher sind die 100 Mio. (bezugnehmend auf miha_s Pläne) wohl leider aktuell etwas unrealistisch


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle neuen Meilensteiner 

Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Krokonowaka* holt sich seinen* 5.* Stuhl bzw. seine *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gandalf75* holt sich seinen *4.* Stuhl bzw. seine *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls und an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Krokonowaka* holt sich seinen* 5.* Stuhl bzw. seine *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Auch von mir Glückwünsche!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Krokonowaka* holt sich seinen* 5.* Stuhl bzw. seine *5.*Mio
> *Gandalf75* holt sich seinen *4.* Stuhl bzw. seine *4.*Mio


 
.. und von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Bleifuss90 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Jim72 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen im Club - *Jim72 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Jim72 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der  *2*. Mio bzw. des  *2*. Stuhls



Auch noch von mir ein großes !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*crackajack* ist munter am falten und holt sich nun seinen *3.* Stuhl bzw. seine *3.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *crackajack*, haddder fein'macht


----------



## Amigafan (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls und an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und immer wieder kommt noch einer 

Grats an *Ichse *


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls und an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


Das kann ich nur erwidern....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir begrüssen *Stahli* als neustes Mitglied in unserm Club und gratulieren zum *1.* Stuhl bzw. zu seiner *1.* Mio > mögen viele folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stahli* - weiter so


----------



## Amigafan (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Stahli *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Stahli (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.. und auf zur nächsten million


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *Jim72*, *crackajack*, *Ichse* und *Stahli*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Stahli!*


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Z28LET *und an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Z28LET *und an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Z28LET *und *PAUI!*


----------



## Amigafan (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ein Grats für *andi77 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *andi77!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Camulorix* erfaltet sich nun auch seinen *3.* Stuhl bzw. seine *3.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Camulorix *


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Camulorix* erfaltet sich nun auch seinen *3.* Stuhl bzw. seine *3.* Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ein  auch von mir!


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Extrem große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für das Erreichen des *13*. Platzes   ​


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Extrem große *Grats gehen an  *das gesamte Team* für das  Erreichen des *13*.  Platzes   ​


 Ein supergroßes Lob auch von mir an *das gesamte Team!*





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


Da gibt es von mir noch ein !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

- Grats zu Platz *13* 

- Grats an *Green_Raptor* und hier noch der Schlüssel für den Millionärsraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In eigener Sache_oder doch nicht...

Ich habe die *13* absichtlich so klein geschrieben denn nun ist Einsatz gefragt...
Mit meinem (*sehr* wahrscheinlichen) Ausschalten von den "schlechtesten" Rechnern wird unsere Leistung runtergehen
Ich bin heute etwas erschrocken als ich die Tages-PPD von uns gesehen habe
Meine erste Reaktion war "du darfst die Rechner nicht runterfahren sonst wird der Drop noch viel schlimmer"
Aber ich kann einfach nicht länger in dieser "überextremen" Form weiterfalten

Ich kann euch also alle nur bitten euer Maximum zu tun damit wir nicht allzusehr abstürzen
Nicht, dass der Rang *SOOO* wichtig wäre aber weniger Punktegain bedeutet eben auch weniger (zumeist sehr wichtige) Resultate abgeliefert

So, das war (relativ) schwere Kost am Morgen - sorry dafür


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *8*.Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 


*@**Bumblebee*

Es gibt keinen Grund, sich dafür zu entschuldigen . . .
Als Team stehen wir das gemeinsam durch!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Uwe64LE *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs und ebenfalls Glückwunsch an alle zu Platz 13.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Uwe64LE! 
*


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *Sir_Danus *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *DaN_I *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls
> - *Sir_Danus *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls
> - *DaN_I *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls


Auch noch von mir ein saftiges !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls
> - *Sir_Danus *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls
> - *DaN_I *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls



Und noch ein mächtig-kräftiges Grats hinterher


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *proleto *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Centurion *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *proleto *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls



Auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...und von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *finsterling *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *finsterling *


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch *finsterling*!* 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Amigafan (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *WesWarland *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Viele Gratz auch von mir an* Starbuck82* und *WesWarland*!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein Grats von mir an *WesWarland*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *chris1995 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *chris1995 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> - *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls



... auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Team

Ich gratuliere euch zu *147,471,112* Punkten; immerhin das viertbeste Ergebnis in unserer langen und ruhmreichen Geschichte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *chris1995 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> - *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


 da geb ich auch ein  dazu!


----------



## RG Now66 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz* auch von mir an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der* 2 Mio's*


----------



## naluwams (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen vielen Dank das fühlt sich schon viel gemütlicher an.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats für *Skaazi *


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und nun auch ein Grats für *Speeedy *von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für unseren *Speeedy*


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *80*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Holla die Waldfee - *GROSSES* Grats an *Muschkote*


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Thosch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratse mal mit: also *extreme* Grats an alle Neu-, Alt-, erneut-Milestoner !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch eine Waldfee - *GROSSES* Grats an *mihapiha*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der  *80*. Mio bzw. des  *8*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* ihr *Langzeitstuhlwechsler **mihapiha *(50 mio) und  *Muschkote *(80 mio)*  *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DM-Judgement* zu seiner *1.*Mio und wilkommen im Club > dein Stuhl steht schon bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen *DM-Judgement *und ein  für Dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Willkommen *DM-Judgement *und ein  für Dich!



Jupp, willkommen bei den Polsterstühlen


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DM-Judgement* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey, *sunotech*, Grats - dein erster Langzeitstuhl wartet schon


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 auf *sunotech*


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stimmt, der Stuhl von *PCGHGS* wird auch immer bequemer  
Grosses Grats dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *PCGHGS*


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz- an alle neuen Milestoner. *


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


 auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls



... und von mir


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats  

Und auch von mir grats an alle neuen Milestoner 
Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Herzliche Gratz* an *A.Meier-PS3* für seine *80. Mio.*!


----------



## RG Now66 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ein riesen Gratz*- für *A.Meier-PS3* und seine *80. Mio. *

weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Suuperleistung - grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auweija , hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. 

Danke für die Grats und alle die noch kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *80*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Robbi1204*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbi1204 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank, i häts ja fast übersehn das es schon wieder so weit war


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen sowohl an *Hardrunner *als auch an *PegasusXY *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen sowohl an *Hardrunner *als auch an *PegasusXY *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


Auch von mir ein


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an:* A.Meier-PS3*, *Robbi1204*, *Hardrunner* und *PegasusXY 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - definitiv


----------



## Thosch (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier ist ja mal wieder *extremes* Stühle-(zusammen-)rücken !!    Grats an alle Neu-, Alt- und sonstige Milestoner !!


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Herzliche Gratz an: *
*
mattifolder* für seine *30.Mio*
*Speeedy* für seine *8.Mio*
*Cthulhu* für seine *1.Mio*

Macht weiter so.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an: 

 - *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *Cthulhu *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls 
 - *mattifolder *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Proleto *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats geht auch an *proleto* zu seinem *5.* Stuhl bzw. seiner *5.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.: Da war Amigafan schneller.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der  *8*. Mio bzw. des  *8*. Stuhls
> -  *Cthulhu *für das Erreichen der  *1*. Mio bzw. des  *1*. Stuhls
> ...


Auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls
> - *Cthulhu *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls
> ...



Offenbar habe ich die 4 noch nicht gegratst  - lässt wohl einiges nach bei mir...
Nun aber *GRATS*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats geht auch an *proleto* zu seinem *5.* Stuhl bzw. seiner *5.* Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Amigafan (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


 Super!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jepp - super, Grats *Camulorix*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls



.. auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


....und ein  von mir!


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *Uwe64LE*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Uwe64LE*


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey *DaN_I!* Da geht die Post ab. Laut EOC holst Du mich in guten 2 Jahren ein, wenn Du so weiterfaltest!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls



Grats - eine Würdigung wert


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs. Obwohl mir stanford kurz vor der Ziellinie ein Bein stellen wollte, ist die 9 endlich im Sack.

Gratz an alle milestoner und Gruß an alle folder.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf    *monoFlux* Er hat seine *4.Mio* erreicht!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber - auch von mir ein  an *monoFlux*


----------



## Amigafan (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. stimmt ..


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  auf *Green_Raptor*


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## wolf7 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx^^


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann auch von mir ein Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *3.*Mio bzw. *3.*Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an unseren *Amigafan* (folding_hoomer) zur *60.*Mio bzw. *6.*Langzeitstuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *3.*Mio bzw. *3.*Stuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch von mir ein herzliches !


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Amigafan*, echt "grosses Kino"


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *Green_Raptor*, *Wolf7*, *Bleifuss90* und *Amigafan* (folding_hoomer)


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für Eure Grats. 

*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, auch der *Speeedy* ist ganz schön "speedy" unterwegs 
In nicht mal 2 Wochen "besitzt" er den ersten Langzeitstuhl


----------



## Thosch (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wird auch mal wieder bei mir Zeit *extrem* *g**r**o**ß*e *GRATS*  in die Runde zu werfen. An alle Neu- und Wieder-Milestoner, weiter so !!!!  
So nebenbei ... bei mir kündigt sich auch eine besondere Falterstufe an die ich endlich erklimmen werde. Lang lang hats gedauert ...    ...  darauf ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thosch: Spielst du die auf die Top-1000 an?


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf *Speeedy*  ein !


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mihapiha *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *mihapiha *und willkommen in den 60ern


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *mihapiha*!


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedy (28. Februar 2013)

Ein großen Dank an alle Gratulanten.
Und auch von mir mal wieder ein großes Lob an alle Milestoner! 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, auch der Speeedy ist ganz schön "speedy" unterwegs
> In nicht mal 2 Wochen "besitzt" er den ersten Langzeitstuhl



Ja in zwei Wochen bekomme ich endlich meinen lang ersehnten Massage-Stuhl, bin auch schon ziemlich verspannt vom vielen Protein-Origami.  
Platz 50 hab ich dann auch und damit meine 2 persönlichen momentanen Ziele erreicht.
Ab da an gibt es auch nicht mehr alle 2 Wochen nen neuen Milestone, sondern eher alle 4 Monate.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Speeedy schrieb:


> Ab da an gibt es auch nicht mehr alle 2 Wochen nen neuen Milestone, sondern eher alle 4 Monate.



... frag mich mal ...


----------



## Speeedy (28. Februar 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... frag mich mal ...



Willst du vielleicht tauschen?


----------



## Thosch (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Thosch: Spielst du die auf die Top-1000 an?


 
... Joo ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Welcome to Top-1000 Thosch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Welcome to Top-1000 Thosch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ *Gandalf75* Grats auch von mir 

@ *Thosch* - schon 984  - es geht voran


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *trucker1963*!
Er hat seine *7.Mio.* geschafft!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *trucker1963* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *trucker1963*!
> Er hat seine *7.Mio.* geschafft!



Auch von mir ein


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rapidclean *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *rapidclean *


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an das gesamte Team.* 
Wir hatten gestern mal wieder eine PPD-Spitze von *5,790,432 Punkten*!


----------



## Amigafan (9. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Speeedy *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Speeedy*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Speeedy!*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Dank" Serverausfall haben wir gestern *6,637,157* Punkte abgeliefert
Auch wenn das Resultat somit etwas "gefälscht" ist - grosses Grats an alle


----------



## Amigafan (11. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Ichse*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Ichse* - es geht voran


----------



## Amigafan (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tja - wieder zweiter geworden....

Trotzdem

Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *- du rockst


----------



## PCGHGS (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an *Ichse* und *Muschkote*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein Gratz und ein  auf *Muschkote*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *sunotech* holt sich bereits seinen *1.* Langzeitstuhl bzw. seine *10.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf *sunotech*  ein !


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls



... und von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Helix! *Er hat seine *3.Mio.* voll!


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Helix *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Den Gratulationen an *Helix* schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *200*. Mio bzw. des *Ducentorum*-Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls
> *Große *Grats auch von mir  an *Helix *für das Erreichen der  *3*. Mio bzw. des  *3*. Stuhls
> *Große *Grats gehen an  *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der  *200*. Mio bzw. des  *Ducentorum*-Stuhls


 Auch von mir


----------



## WusAA (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Entschuldigung für diese blöde Frage aber um was geht es hier genau? In was haben die genannten Personen so eine hohe Zahl erreicht?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

OOOPS! 
Das dieser Punktestand noch niemandem aufgefallen ist . . .  


   *Extrem *große Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für das Erreichen der *3*. Milliarde   
* 3.000.000.000 * ​



*@WusAA*

Wir gratzen alle Falter, die einen bestimmten Punktestand "erfaltet haben" - oder auch mal Alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz gewaltig - entspechend gewaltiges *G R A T S *


----------



## RG Now66 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner. 

Und ein riesen* Gratz an unser super Team* für die *3 Milliarden *die wir auf einem Haufen vereint haben, mögen noch viele folgen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *ThoSch_0815* lässt sich auch nicht lumpen und holt sich seinen *4.* Langzeitstuhl bzw. seine* 40.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *ToSch_0815* für das erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ThoSch_0815!*


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *ThoSch_0815!*



Absolut - ja - auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *80*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mann, die Rekorde fallen hier wie die Schneeflocken vom Himmel
Grats, *DaN_I* das ist schon mächtig Holz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (16. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes (Zwischen-) Grats für Abductee und willkommen im Club der besten 1000 !!!  Bis zur 40. Mille ists nicht mehr soooo weit !!


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *DaN_I* und *Abductee*!


----------



## Amigafan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 

Grats auch an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *TOP 1000 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> 
> ...........


Auch von mir ein


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein  für *crackajack*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


 Auch von mir ein !
Und ein  auf *Schmidde*, er hat seine *50.Mio.* voll!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls






picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein !
> Und ein  auf *Schmidde*, er hat seine *50.Mio.* voll!



Grosses Grats an beide


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats auch von mir an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (20. März 2013)

Besten Dank! 

Und von mir auch mal wieder ein *Grats* an alle Stühlerücker und Steinesammler! 


Edit: Die 1500 WUs währen damit auch geknackt


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an: *Yrthis* (2. Mio.) und *Schmidde* (50. Mio.)


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch eine Würdigung der anderen Art....

Unsere beiden Verfolger haben echt Mühe an uns ran zu kommen  *MUAHAHAHAHA* 

Das ist eindeutig (einmal mehr) ein Anzeichen dafür was ihr für eine *SUUUUPER*-Truppe sein 
Herzlichen Dank im Namen der Wissenschaft


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und einen  für *A.Meier-PS3*!   Er hat die *90. Mio.* erreicht!

Und ein  und einen  für *Green_Raptor*, er hat seine *3. Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

OIII  - suuperheftig Rekord, grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3*

Das soll aber nicht den Milestone von *Green_Raptor* schmälern - natürlich auch dir ein Grats


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  und einen  für *A.Meier-PS3*!   Er hat die *90. Mio.* erreicht!
> 
> Und ein  und einen  für *Green_Raptor*, er hat seine *3. Mio.*!


 Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## T0M@0 (21. März 2013)

Gratulation


----------



## Amigafan (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Green_Rapto*r für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls 
 - *Tranceangel2k* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Danke für die Grats und alle die boch kommen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und auch von mir ein  an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## PCGHGS (21. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Tranceangel2k! 
*


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *guenni2997 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, grosses Grats an *guenni2997*


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein herzliches  auf *guenni2997!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

* Große *Grats gehen an unseren *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des *Sescentorum*-Stuhls ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> * Große *Grats gehen an unseren *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des *Sescentorum*-Stuhls ​


 *Super tolle Leistung! Ein großes  auf Bumblebee!*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen Gratulanten 

Btw. *Sescentorum* tönt irgendwie nach Papst


----------



## RG Now66 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz Bumblebee*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke allen Gratulanten
> 
> Btw. *Sescentorum* tönt irgendwie nach Papst




 . . . is ja auch Latein . . .  


Ich könnte ja auch schreiben:

Habemus Bumblebee - Wir haben einen "dicken Brummer"


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

600 Millionen, das ist einfach unfassbar  ... Göttlicher 

Trotzdem natürlich auch ein fettes  an alle anderen UNermüdlichen.


----------



## Thosch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats auch von mir für die 600 Mille, wirklich ne Hausnummer ...  ... aber auch Grats an alle anderen Milestoner !!!


----------



## PCGHGS (25. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Robbi1204*, auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


Ein  auch von mir!


----------



## Amigafan (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Boah, auch schon der 4. Langzeitstuhl - Grats, *Abductee*


----------



## RG Now66 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an* Abductee* zum* 4* Langzeitstuhl 
weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein und eine  auf *Abductee!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (27. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein    auf Abductee und Grats !! Langsam werden die Stühle bequemer ... beim 4. Langzeitsitz sollte das auch so sein.    Große Grats auch an die anderen Milestoner !!


----------



## robbi1204 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So endlich mal wieder online. 
Erstmal danke für die Grats und Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Milenstoner


----------



## Amigafan (1. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gandalf75 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Gandalf75 
*


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... noch ein Sechser - Grats, *Starbuck82* - kannst deinen Stuhl gleich neben Gandalf stellen


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auch von mir auf *Starbuck82 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Natsu_Dragonil *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Natsu_Dragonil *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


 Ein  von mir!


----------



## Kyuubi (3. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schade das es kein DANKE Button gibt, so nehme ich gefällt mir 

Und die 2. ist schon in Arbeit .... dauert nur n bisschen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats, *Natsu_Dragonil *


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

* *an* Starbuck82 *und* Natsu_Dragonil*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *100*. Mio bzw. des *Centorum*-Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Muschkote* 

Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *100*. Mio bzw. des *Centorum*-Stuhls


Jo, auch von mir ein herzliches  !


----------



## Muschkote (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besten Dank für die Würdigungen. 
Und an alle anderen, Ihr seit Super und weiter so.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super-Leistung, *Muschkote* - ein grosses Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thosch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

100 Mille, das ist ein dickes Grats sicher wert !!    Aber auch an die anderen Neu-Milestone-Falter !! Weiter so !!


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Krokonowaka *


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *Krokonowaka *



..auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Uwe64LE*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Uwe64LE!*


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs, endlich ein bequemer Stuhl und nicht mehr so ein oller Holzschemel 
Und nun auf in die top50 ...


----------



## Amigafan (7. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (7. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *DaN_I* - der 10er-Stuhl ist schon in der Polsterei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super *DaN_I*, weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch für dich, *Camulorix* natürlich ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Camulorix!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Z28LET *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Z28LET *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


 Auch von mir ein herzliches  !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 absolut


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *nfsgame* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *nfsgame* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls



Na da häng ich doch noch ein  von mir dran


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *nfsgame* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


 Auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und den neuen Langzeitstuhl. 

Ich hoffe es läuft auch weiter so rund und es kommen noch viele weitere Mio's.

Auch ein Gratz an alle anderen Milestoner.


----------



## DaN_I (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an *RG Now66* zu *20 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!

Glückwunsch an *nfsgame* zu *7 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!

Glückwunsch an *Amigafan* (folding_hoomer) zu *70 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es wird Zeit, dass ich den Würdiger auch würdige  - grosses Grats an *Amigafan *


----------



## nfsgame (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Grats an die anderen Milestoner !


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



DaN_I schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an *RG Now66* zu *20 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!
> 
> Glückwunsch an *nfsgame* zu *7 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!
> 
> Glückwunsch an *Amigafan* (folding_hoomer) zu *70 Mio.* Punkten - weiter so!


Auch von mir ein herzliches  auf Euch!


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für Eure Grats.

*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *PAUI*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf unseren *PAUI ! 
*


----------



## Amigafan (13. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Celeste-Design.de* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein willkommen im Millionärsclub, *Celeste-Design.de*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *Celeste-Design.de!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *Green_Raptor* füllt sein Punktekonto stetig > Grats zum *4.* Stuhl bzw. zur *4.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Green_Raptor*


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 

*Große *Grats gehen an *cannOnfOdder *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und schon wieder ein Stuhl mehr im Raum - Grats an *cannOnfOdder*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Viele  auf* Green_Raptor und **cannOnfOdder!*


----------



## Amigafan (20. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *computertod *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *computertod*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*computertod* lebt! Ein  auf *computertod!*


----------



## Amigafan (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *socke *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls 

Schön, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast, wieder zu falten


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *socke *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls
> 
> Schön, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast, wieder zu falten


Ein  auf *socke!*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *socke!*



Nee - zwei  auf *socke *


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle Meilensteiner !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *A.Meier-PS3 *für das Erreichen der *100*. Mio bzw. des *Centorum*-Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hei, *A.Meier-PS3*, willkommen im Hunderter-Club


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und einen  für *A.Meier-PS3! Respekt!
*


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner. 
weiter so! ​


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz dem 100 Mille Meier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke allen Gratulanten. 


Junge Junge, in 5 Jahren 100Mio's  > hätte mir das einer vor 2,5 Jahre gesagt hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt, den für die erste Mio hab ich 2,5 Jahre gebraucht.


----------



## Thosch (24. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Extreme* Riesen-Grats !! Das ist wie ein Aufstieg in den Adel ... viele wollen´s, nur die wenigsten schaffen es. Hochachtung für die Hausnummer !! 
Auch Respekt an die anderen Milestoner und Falter.    Und diese Woche werden wir noch`n Plätzchen nach oben hüpfen in der Teamwertung !!


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Krank . Gratz!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. ein neuer Rang - ein neues Glück

Grats an alle zu Rang *13 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. ein neuer Rang - ein neues Glück
> 
> Grats an alle zu Rang *13 *



Grats dazu auch von mir an das *gesamte Team*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Irgendwie ist die Data-Base wohl etwas am Ar*** 

Jetzt sind wir nicht bloss wieder auf 14 - nein - EOC behauptet doch tatsächlich, dass es nie anders gewesen sei 

Na gut - wir geben alles (wie immer)


----------



## Amigafan (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gaaanz ruhig, Brau - äääh - Bumblebee . . .  

Ich habe heute Nacht auch feststellen müssen, dass wir "zurückgerutscht" sind - durch höhere Punkteupdates des vorher überholten Teams . . . 
Egal, was solls . . . 

Die holen wir uns - jetzt erst recht!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Gaaanz ruhig, Brau - äääh - Bumblebee . . .
> 
> Ich habe heute Nacht auch feststellen müssen, dass wir "zurückgerutscht" sind - durch höhere Punkteupdates des vorher überholten Teams . . .
> Egal, was solls . . .
> ...



Aber sicher doch


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.... und wieder Platz *13 *- möge es diesmal halten


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Amigafan (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ernei *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (26. April 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> .... und wieder Platz 13 - möge es diesmal halten


----------



## ernei (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi,


Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ernei *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


 Danke.
5 Millionen, das Ergebnis von 4 3/4 Jahren Freizeitfalten )!(.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *ernei*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *ernei!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Zubertus *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Zubertus *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls


Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein  für den 3. Langzeitstuhl von *Zubertus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*DaN_I* hat so fleissig Punkte gescheffelt das er bereits *100.* Mio sein eigen nennen darf  > Ganz grosses Grats zu seinem *Centorum*-Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch *Knightmare80* ist munter dabei und holt sich seine *7.* Mio > ebenfalls grosses Grats zu seinem *7.* Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DaN_I - *das ist eine Hausnummer

Auch ein  an *Knightmare80* - saubere Sache


----------



## Amigafan (29. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *100*. Mio bzw des *Centorum*-Stuhls 
 - *Knightmare80 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die neuen Milestoner. 
weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *DaN_I* hat so fleissig Punkte gescheffelt das er bereits *100.* Mio sein eigen nennen darf  > Ganz grosses Grats zu seinem *Centorum*-Stuhl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch von mir ein großes  auf die Beiden!


----------



## DaN_I (30. April 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Gratz!

*Glückwünsche an alle anderen neuen Milestoner* - lasst es weiterhin so krachen!

Ein *großes Dankeschön auch an das gesamte Team*, denn ohne Euch wäre es nur halb so schön und ich hätte wohl nicht die Motivation gehabt um 100 Mio. Punkte zu erreichen 
- in diesem Sinn mache ich mich auf den (langen) Weg zum nächsten Milestone.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *JayJay2k4* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw des *3*. Stuhls 
 - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *JayJay2k4* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw des *3*. Stuhls
> - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls



.. auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *JayJay2k4* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio bzw des *3*. Stuhls
> - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


...und von mir ein !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BarnieGeroelheimer* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*rapidclean* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ichse* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *BarnieGeroelheimer* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> *Robbi1204* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls
> *rapidclean* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> *Ichse* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


 
Coole Sache - grosses Grats an alle


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2013)

Gratz euch allen


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls 
 - *BarnieGeroelheimer *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an:
> 
> - *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls
> - *BarnieGeroelheimer *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> ...


Auch noch von mir ein Gratz!


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *WesWarland *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *WesW*, du kaust dich langsam vor auf Platz 100


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner 
Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *WesWarland!*


----------



## robbi1204 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin dann auch mal wieder hier online. 
Danke für die Glückwünsche und selbige an alle anderen Milenstoner.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Hawky1980 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 
 - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 

 - *PCGH_Team_Account *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hawky1980 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls
> ...



Grats an die beiden "realen" Falter
Grats an das Team


----------



## Hawky1980 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs. Werd dann mal auf den Teamacount zwitchen, und euch mal ein wenig unterstützen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hawky1980 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls
> ...


----------



## Amigafan (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *HeartofLightning *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *HeartofLightning *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *HeartofLightning *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls



Auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Skaazi* erfaltet sich munter den *4.*Stuhl bzw. die *4.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*michael7738* macht es ihm gleich und sich einen *3.*Stuhl bzw. die *3.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zum guten grossen Schluss unser *PCGH_Team_Account* > wir sind bereits bei der *15.*Mio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr rockt alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Skaazi* erfaltet sich munter den *4.*Stuhl bzw. die *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Super, auf alle ein


----------



## Amigafan (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls 
 - *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Amigafan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Amokhahn *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 

 - *das gesamte Team * für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls mit dem PCGH_Team_Account


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Amokhahn *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> 
> - *das gesamte Team * für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls mit dem PCGH_Team_Account


Auch von mir ein !


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Amokhahn *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> 
> - *das gesamte Team * für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls mit dem PCGH_Team_Account



.. und von mir ..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Am 24h Avg. gemessen stehen wir mit unserem Team Account weltweit unter allen Usern auf Platz 18


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Am 24h Avg. gemessen stehen wir mit unserem Team Account weltweit unter allen Usern auf Platz 18


Ein  auf alle fleissigen Falter! 
Da wäre es ja wirklich interessant, die Produktion noch etwas zu steigern aber ich stelle so ungern meine Server um.....


----------



## Amigafan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf alle fleissigen Falter!
> Da wäre es ja wirklich interessant, die Produktion noch etwas zu steigern aber ich stelle so ungern meine Server um.....




 . . . und dabei macht die Umstellung fast keine Arbeit und dauert nicht länger als 2 Minuten . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Club bekommt ein neues Mitglied:
*schlammsuhler* holt sich seinen *1.* Stuhl bzw. seine *1.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser Club bekommt ein neues Mitglied:
> *schlammsuhler* holt sich seinen *1.* Stuhl bzw. seine *1.* Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *schlammsuhler*


----------



## Amigafan (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *schlammsuhler*r für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *drewes.matthias *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt


----------



## Amigafan (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *das gesamte Team*: Platz *10* bei Avg.PPD ist erreicht.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Jesi *(Loetkolben666) für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Jesi *(Loetkolben666) für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


 
Auch von mir ein Willkommen und ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Jesi* und *drewes.matthias*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein herzliches


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an alle neuen Milestoner. 
weiter so! 

Und auch ein *Gratz*- ans Team für die PFINGSTEN-Faltaktion, die wie ich finde doch super verlaufen ist.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls mit dem PCGH-Team_Account


----------



## Amigafan (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Wolf7*


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir ein  auf *Wolf7! 
*


----------



## wolf7 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx, hat ja lang genug gedauert^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Mai 2013)

Yeah endlich hab ich eins von vielen jahreszielen erreicht : 
projektrank 1999  

( damit hier nicht nur Eigenlob steht...)

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner und die Großfaltfarmbetreiber. 

-------------------------------------------------
edit: Ich geb zu leider war mit dem letzten update wieder rank 2000 dran...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *RG Now66 *!           *Projektrank 1999*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Donner und Doris - da hat wohl jemand den Turbo gezündet 

DaN_I - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Amigafan (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

oh yeah
Danke für die Blumen

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> oh yeah
> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> mfg



... von mir gibts auch nochmal ein Sträusschen


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *schrotflinte56* schoss gewaltig nach vorne!


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an *Wolf7* und *schrotflinte56*


----------



## Amigafan (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ThoSch_0815 *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ThoSch_0815 *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls



Ja, auch von mir ein grosses Grats zu der reifen Leistung


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ThoSch_0815! 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bei 50 Millionen muss ich auch mal wieder gratulieren. 
Gratz an Thosch und alle Milestoner.


----------



## Thosch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... oouuppss ... hab ichs doch glatt selbst verpasst ... THX4Grats ... 

Aber auch *extreme* Gratz an alle Milestoner und überhaupt ans ganze Team !!


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls



.. auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...und noch eins von mir  auf *Starbuck82 
*


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Ultimo *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls 
 - *radwar *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *ThoSch_0815 *für das Erreichen der  *50*. Mio. bzw. des  *5*. Langzeitstuhls





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch von mir ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Ultimo* und *radwar *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *Ultimo* und *radwar *



Ja, genau, auch von mir


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke  jetzt da ich nen neuen Energie anbieter habe hoffe ich nen bisle mehr falten zu können. meine aufhol jagt letztes jahr kam mich leider teuer zu stehen. über 600 € nach zahlungen an einen regionalen anbieter und ein anheben des kilowatt preises von 24 cent auf knapp 32 war dann doch nen bissle too much .

p.s. aktuell bin ich jetzt bei 19,9 cent


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir heissen ganz herzlich unser neustes Clubmitglied *PhilippOstertag* willkommen > Grats zum *1.*Stuhl bzw. zur* 1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *PhilippOstertag* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir ein  auf *PhilippOstertag! *


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Und von mir ein  auf *PhilippOstertag! *



.. und von mir


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls 
 - *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> - *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls



Grosses Grats an die beiden


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Gandalf75 * und *PAUI*!


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

60 x


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der  *60*. Mio. bzw. des  *6*. Langzeitstuhls


 Auch von mir ein Grats an *Schmidde*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls



Grosses Kino - Grats auch von mir


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Juni 2013)

Gratz an Schmidde  zur 60sten Mio.
Und auch ein Gratz an alle anderen Milestoner. 
Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Schmidde!*


----------



## Schmidde (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Doch schon so viel?! 
So langsam wird es Zeit es sich bequem zu machen, nach oben hin sind die Stühle nur noch rar gesät 


Auch von meiner Seite ein *DICKES GRATZ* an das komplette Team!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser *Amigafan* sammelt auch fleissig Punkte > grosses Grats zum *8.* Stuhl bzw. *80.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. ich werde noch zum *Amigafan * - Grosses Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*PCGHGS* holt sich auch schon seinen *4.* Stuhl bzw. seine *40.* Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kaum sagt der "Sechser", es wäre noch viel Platz, schiebt der Amigafan seinen 8. Stuhl in die Ruhmeshalle 
Und gleich dahinter der 4. von PCGHS


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Kaum sagt der "Sechser", es wäre noch viel Platz, schiebt der Amigafan seinen 8. Stuhl in die Ruhmeshalle
> Und gleich dahinter der 4. von PCGHS



Ja, dieses Stuhlgeschiebe ist mühsam 

Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Grats 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, dieses Stuhlgeschiebe ist mühsam
> 
> . . .


 
Mein lieber Schieber, da sagste was  . . . 


*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *40*. Moi. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen Gratulanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Glückwünsche an alle anderen neuen Milestoner*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  noch nachträglich auf *Amigafan *und *PCGHGS*!


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *trucker1963* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Rocker truckt.... nee - Quatsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, so isses


----------



## Amigafan (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trucker1963 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle und ebenfalls Glüchwunsch den " Neu-Millionären "


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *ProfBoom*


----------



## ProfBoom (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, Leute 

Damit ist mein erstes Faltziel für dieses Jahr erreicht: "Ich möchte bis Mitte Juni die zweite Millionen schaffen."
Übrigens auf den Tag genau ein Jahr nach meiner ersten Millionen


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ProfBoom* und *trucker1963 *!


----------



## happypcuser (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich werde noch zum Amigafan  - Grosses Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. ich werde noch zum *Amigafan * - Grosses Grats


 
Guckt mal oben - ein Zitateklauer weilt unter uns.... 

.. was tut man nicht alles um zu mehr Posts zu kommen ...


----------



## Amigafan (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erst mal ein Grats an *Camulorix * zu seinem 6. Stuhl

Dann aber auch *an alle von euch* die auch bei diesen Hitzegraden die Hardware (und sich selber) weiterquälen


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein kaltes  auf *Camulorix! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mal endlich wieder ein paar Milestoner auf einem Haufen 
GroßeGrats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GroßeGrats gehen an *mattifolder *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Große Grats gehen an *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und es ist ein toller Haufen 

Grats an *Abductee*, *mattifolder *und *Robbi1204*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir eine Runde  auf *Abductee, mattifolder und Robbi1204!*
Super Leistung!


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Juni 2013)

Gratz Leute weiter so!


----------



## robbi1204 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh man und wieder mal ne Mille voll. Danke für die Glückwünsche und selbige an alle anderen.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mal endlich wieder ein paar Milestoner auf einem Haufen
> GroßeGrats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls
> 
> 
> ...




Große Grats auch von mir an Euch Drei


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *guenni2997 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir auf *guenni2997*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auch von mir auf *guenni2997*



Auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Alexander *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Alexander *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"



Auch von mir ein Grats zum ersten Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Bumblebee* dreht richtig auf :

*700Mio's!!! *
*Riesen grosses Grats *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Bumblebee* dreht richtig auf :
> 
> *700Mio's!!! *
> *Riesen grosses Grats *


 
... einer hats gemerkt  - danke Bro.

- und auch danke an die welche sich ev. noch anschliessen


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

700 Mio .... unfassbar. Alter Falter


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Riesen großes Gratz* auch von mir an unser Bumblebee 
und auch an alle anderen Milestoner ein Gratz-


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

* Große *Grats gehen auch von mir an unseren *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *700*. Mio bzw. des *Septingentorum*-Stuhls ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Alexander* und auf unseren *Bumlebee* eine sehr große  und ein großes


----------



## T0M@0 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Thosch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an die Neu- und erneut-Milestoner !!!


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *sc59!*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  auf *sc59!*



ich spende auch noch ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc59 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



so viel Bier für mich ... lecker... 
ich sage mal *danke *an alle 
und ein grosses *GRATZ *an alle anderen Milestoner.


----------



## Thosch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... darauf ein  ...  ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haben wir doch glatt übersehen 

*Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben wir doch glatt übersehen
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> *Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


 
Du hast recht - wie konnten wir nur 
Nun aber erst recht ein GRATS


----------



## Amigafan (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben wir doch glatt übersehen
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> 
> ...




*Große *Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben wir doch glatt übersehen
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen an *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls
> 
> ...


 
Und noch ein  von mir dazu!


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bluematrix2 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats auch an *Aggressor-X4* zur *1.*Mio bzw. zum *1.*Stuhl > herzlich Willkommen im Club der Millionäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein weiteres grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *4.*Mio bzw. zum *4.*Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allen Neu- und Mehr- Millionären ein herzliches Grats auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *Aggressor-X4 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner. 
Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  an alle neuen!


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Flunkey *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 
 - *Ichse *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Flunkey* und *Ichse* auch von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *Flunkey* und *Ichse* auch von mir!



... und von mir ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ein  und grosses Grats auf *ulle*'s *8.* Mio bzw. *8.* Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *ulle *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


Grats an *ulle*


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ulle!*


----------



## Amigafan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *suid23 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Juli 2013)

Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner 

Und ein Erfrischung an alle Teamkollegen, die trotz der sommerlichen Temperaturen munter weiter falter.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *suid23*!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  auf *suid23*!


 
Auch von mir ein  - könnt es (bei den Temp.) allerdings auch selber brauchen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schon heissen wir das nächste Mitglied in unserem Club willkommen:
*FairLight* holt sich seine *1.* Mio bzw. seinen *1.* Stuhl und seinen erstes grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *FairLight *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *FairLight *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"



Auch von mir ein GRATS


----------



## FairLight (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen lieben Dank, mögen noch weitere folgen! Die 1. Million ist immer die schwerste 
und ebenfalls ein grosses *GRATS* an alle anderen Milestoner.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein  - könnt es (bei den Temp.) allerdings auch selber brauchen


...ein  für Bumblebee wegen den Temperaturen und ein  auf *FairLight*


----------



## N00bler (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Top


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Absolut einverstanden - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TH-ECK *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *PAUI* und *TH-ECK*!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nebst einem  für *TH-ECK* ist auch wieder mal ein  angebracht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Starbuck82*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Starbuck82*!


----------



## Amigafan (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kevlon *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation zur ersten Million, *kevlon*, mögen noch viele folgen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeehaa! gewürdigt wird kevlon und alle die milestones kicken...............
top 100 ist mein nächstes teil-ziel!

mfg


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Adi1 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 
 - *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *kevlon* und *Adi1 *zur ersten Milion 
Und Gratz an *Naluwams *zur 3 Milion, mögen noch viele folgen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Adi1 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"
> - *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls



Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank .

Die erste Million ist ja bekanntlich immer die schwerste .
Über eine gescheite Grafikkarte wird auch schon nachgedacht, die Performance einer HD 6870 ist schon unterirdisch .


----------



## naluwams (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlich dank an das Team für die top motivation

Und Danke für die Glückwünche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank .


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Gratz an *kevlon* und *Adi1 *zur ersten Milion
> Und Gratz an *Naluwams *zur 3 Milion, mögen noch viele folgen.


 Auch von mir ein kaltes  auf die Neuen!


----------



## Amigafan (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *schlammsuhler *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Fein gemacht, *schlammsuhler*, weiter so


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kevlon (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Team für eure netten Glückwünsche,
musste das Folden übers Wochenende unterbrechen, da sich ein Wasserschaden in meiner Wohnung ereignet hat. Jetzt erstmal die Versicherung einschalten, dann muss auch die Elektrik geprüft werden.
Werde versuchen wieder aktiver mitzuwirken wenn das ganze überstanden ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



kevlon schrieb:


> Danke Team für eure netten Glückwünsche,
> musste das Folden übers Wochenende unterbrechen, da sich ein Wasserschaden in meiner Wohnung ereignet hat. Jetzt erstmal die Versicherung einschalten, dann muss auch die Elektrik geprüft werden.
> Werde versuchen wieder aktiver mitzuwirken wenn das ganze überstanden ist.



Viel Glück dabei - ist immer maximal nervig sowas ..


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *schlammsuhler*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an *reodd* zum *4.* Stuhl bzw. zur *4.* Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Gratz an *reodd* zum *4.* Stuhl bzw. zur *4.* Mio


 
Auch von mir ein Grats und ein


----------



## Amigafan (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls 

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *reodd *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

endlich 5millionen, erstes teilziel erreicht! hab doch gerade meine maximum-folding woche.da meine frau eine woche auf reise ist kann ich meine beiden bienchen 24/7 laufen lassen ohne das sie jemanden stören
grats auch an reodd

mfg


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *schrotflinte56* und * reodd*!


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *B4rt *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *B4rt* und willkommen bei den Polsterstühlen


----------



## Amigafan (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 - auch schon Stuhl Nr. 6 - grats an *Wolf7*


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 
 - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *Hamsteln *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls
> - *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls
> - *Hamsteln *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls



Dem schliesse ich mich an

Und dann noch eine Würdigung an alle
Wir habe Platz 13 nun verloren - aber ihr habt tapfer gekämpft  und die mussten ganz schön ranklotzen um uns zu kriegen


----------



## Amigafan (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Robbi1204 *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Robbi1204 *und *Gandalf75 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

* Große *Grats gehen an *pikar81_4711 *für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio bzw. des *Trecentorum*-Stuhls ​


----------



## RG Now66 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> * Große *Grats gehen an *pikar81_4711 *für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio bzw. des *Trecentorum*-Stuhls ​


 
dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Donner und Wetter - das ist grosses Kino - *MEGA*-Grats an *picar81_4711*


----------



## Uwe64LE (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da gratz ich doch gerne mal mit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank! Hab die 300 Mio. grad noch vor dem Umzug geschafft, jetzt ist mal kurz eine Pause aber dann gehts bald weiter....


----------



## Amigafan (1. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Hawky1980 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 
 - *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hawky1980 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls
> - *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls



Grats an die beiden "Stuhlrücker"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  auf die Beiden!


----------



## Amigafan (4. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saubere Leistung - auch von mir ein Grats an *Octopoth*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Z28LET* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich gratuliere *Z28LET*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z28LET (7. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Thx!
So gehts vorwärts!


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Octopoth* und *Z28LET!*


----------



## Amigafan (14. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Schmidde*, 70 Mio. sind echt eine Leistung


----------



## RG Now66 (14. August 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf Octopoth und Z28LET!





Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an Schmidde für das Erreichen der 70. Mio. bzw. des 7. Langzeitstuhls



Gratz Leute
Weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *Schmidde! 
*


----------



## Schmidde (16. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupie, vielen Dank


----------



## Amigafan (16. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *AdamD! 
*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein  für *AdamD*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *folding_hoomer/Amigafan *für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *90*. Stuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Große *Grats gehen an *suid23 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch von mir an *folding_hoomer/Amigafan *

Und auch wenn es "erst" der 2. Stuhl für *suid23 *ist - auch das eine reife Leistung


----------



## Amigafan (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats 

*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an *suid23 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *folding_hoomer*,* PCGHGS *und *suid23 *


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich gratuliere *PCGHGS *zum neuen Stuhl


----------



## PCGHGS (19. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen 
Und auch von mir ein Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (19. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  auf *mallkuss *


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch noch von mir ein  auf *mallkuss *



... und von mir ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (20. August 2013)

Hihi danke! Hab heute schon nen alten pc gekauft soll ein core17 falter werden wenn möglich!  Hihi  doof dass ich mich nicht für ein hobby entscheiden kann... pc,m3,...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats geht an *Aggressor-X4 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (21. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Aggressor-X4 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein GRATS an *Aggressor-X4 *


----------



## Amigafan (23. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Ich bin zwar im Würdigungsthread ein seltener Gast, dafür hab ich schon neue Ideen für unsere Merchandisingabteilung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, ab 10 Mille wird man hier seltener erwähnt 

Deswegen auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Amigafan's kompetente Problemlösungshilfen müssen auch mal richtig gewürdigt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an unseren "Marketingleiter" *Abductee*


----------



## Amigafan (24. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *WesWarland *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Aggressor-X4, WesWarland und Abductee! 
*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *WesWarland *


----------



## Amigafan (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Topper_Harley* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 
 - *Speeedy* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. genau


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Topper_Harley *und *Speeedy*!


----------



## Uwe64LE (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Adi1 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Gratz an alle Milestoner.


 
Jo, auch von meiner Seite .


----------



## Speeedy (29. August 2013)

Oh, na das hätte ich ja fast selber verpasst! 
Ich war auch, genau wie Abductee, schon lange nicht mehr hier und nur der Rechner läuft wie ein Duracell-Häschen. 
Wollte eigentlich nur bis Platz 30 und dann mal Pause machen aber dann war der 2. Langzeitstuhl in Sicht und jetzt find ich sicherlich auch wieder eine Ausrede um nicht auf zu hören. 

Deshalb jetzt auch mal wieder von mir riesige Gratz an Abductee für den 6. Langzeitstuhl. Respekt! 
Natürlich auch dicke Gratz an Aggressor-X4, WesWarland, Tooper_Harley und natürlich auch allen anderen denen ich in der langen Zeit nicht gratuliert habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da gäbe es wieder was zu Gratsen

*mallkuss* hat seine 6. Million voll gemacht 

und
*rapidclean* besetzt neu seinen 8. Stuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (1. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke! Hab mir jetzt eine GTX680 zum Falten geholt, hoffe de läuft zuverlässig in Zukunft 
und von mir natürlich auch Grats an rapidclean!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* holt sich auch schon seinen *3.* Langzeitstuh bzw. seine *30.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Supie, *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*, auch von mir ein grosses Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf* mallkuss *und *rapidclean *sowie *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY ***


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*AdamD* hat sich seinen 7. Stuhl geholt - grosses Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  *Extrem *große Grats gehen an unseren *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *800*. Mio. bzw. des *Octingentorum*-Stuhls  


*
Große *Grats gehen außerdem nachträgluch an:

 - *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 
 - *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *=ADG=Mike_Germany *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls ​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke vielmals, Amigafan - und danke auch noch allen anderen Gratulierenden

Btw. beim Hinsetzen habe ich gemerkt - das ist ein *Thron*


----------



## Abductee (4. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das schreit doch nach einer Runde


----------



## T0M@0 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## Amigafan (5. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke vielmals, Amigafan - und danke auch noch allen anderen Gratulierenden
> 
> Btw. beim Hinsetzen habe ich gemerkt - das ist ein *Thron*




Bitte, Markus . . . 

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls



... auch von mir


----------



## sc59 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke ,Danke, Danke.

@all milestoner  big GRATZ


----------



## Uwe64LE (7. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage weg und verpasst die Thron-Besteigung 

Gratz an Bumblebee und alle anderen Stühlerücker.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (10. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein grosses *GRATS* an *mallkuss *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (10. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hihi, danke euch!  die Kiste werkelt echt brav gerade...


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch nachträglich von mir ein großes  auf alle *neuen Stuhlsitzer* hier.....wau, *Bumblebee *hat schon wieder einen neuen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei neuen Stühle 
*Große *Grats geht an *ulle *für die *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Große *Grats geht an *michael7738 *für die *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *u**lle *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an:
> 
> - *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls
> - *u**lle *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls



... und von mir


----------



## Amigafan (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kevlon *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön, dass wir so viel zu Gratsen haben - in diesem Sinne ein  für *kevlon*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  auf *kevlon, **michael7738 *und *u**lle! *


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun das verdiente Grats für *monoFlux* - der *5* Millionen-Stuhl steht bereit


----------



## Amigafan (13. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *monoFlux *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und nun das verdiente Grats für *monoFlux* - der *5* Millionen-Stuhl steht bereit


...und ein  steht auch bereit...


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## Amigafan (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Amigafan schläft nie 



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


 


Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls
> - *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


 
... und selbstverständlich auch von mir herzliche Gratulation an die Millionäre


----------



## trucker1963 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,Danke  und auch von mir ein großes Grats an alle anderen Neumillionäre 

Habe günstig eine 670-er bekommen , bei der mit -advaced beim gelegentlichen Falten jetzt auch schön was rüber kommt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls
> - *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *andi77 *für das Erreichen der  *3*. Mio. bzw. des  *3*. Stuhls.


Auch ein herzliches  auch von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein verdientes  für *Starbuck82 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein  auf *Starbuck82 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gandalf75* sammelt fleissig Punkte > Grats zum *9.* Stuhl bzw. *9.* Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir ein  an *Gandalf75*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und von mir ein  an *Gandalf75*


...und von mir ein !


----------



## Amigafan (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls. 

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Frei für *AdamD *


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke, ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum? 

Nur ein Vierteljahr... Da hab ich mich wohl etwas beeilt 

Na dann: Zum Wohl!


----------



## Amigafan (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sorry - fast übersehen (15.09.!): 

*Große *Grats gehen selbstverständlich auch an *schrotflinte56* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Sorry - fast übersehen (15.09.!):
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen selbstverständlich auch an *schrotflinte56* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls



Jupp - selbstverständlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ProfBoom *und *schrotflinte56*!


----------



## ProfBoom (20. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt habe ich es einmal unter die Top 20 Producer geschafft - und bin immer noch unter dem Durchschnitt! 

Ihr seid einfach zu stark


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*FairLight* holt sich auch schon mit der *2.* Mio auch schon den *2.* Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *FairLight*


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *FairLight *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls


----------



## Amigafan (22. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls



Ja, Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (23. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke!wir bauen hier gerade aus, hab also nicht viel Zeit am Rechner gerade...
jetzt muss ich hier auch mal mitgrazen bei euch: glückwunsch an *FairLight  *


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *mallkuss *


----------



## Amigafan (26. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Kapitan *für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Cool, *Kapitan* nähert sich der nächsten "grossen" Marke - grosses Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *Kapitan*


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *Wolf7*, er hat seine *7.Mio* voll!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *WolF7* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - den schliesse ich mich an


----------



## RG Now66 (28. September 2013)

*Gratz an alle neuen Milestoner.* 

P.s.

Ich hab gerade mein letztes Jahresziel geschafft:

Platz 20 im teamranking.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *LaSamurai *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch  von mir ein  auf *LaSamurai *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats auch von mir an *LaSamurai *


----------



## Amigafan (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und einen auf *mallkuss*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Oktober 2013)

Gratz zur 4 mio 
Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ein Grats von mir an *naluwams*


----------



## Amigafan (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls 
 - *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls
> - *AdamD *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls



Das artet ja wieder zum Dauer-Gratsen aus - suuper


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *naluwams, **PhilippOstertag *und *AdamD *


----------



## nfsgame (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

4,000,884,452 Punkte seit dem letzten Update  !


----------



## Amigafan (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *RG_Now66 *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *inteRACtivEs *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls 



*   Große* Grats gehen an das *gesamte Team* für das Erreichen der *4.000.000.000*.    ​


----------



## mallkuss (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

cooler shit: 4 Milliarden Punkte  Große Grats an alle auch von mir!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich auch von mir ein GRATS an die Milestoner und an das ganze Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *RG_Now66* und *inteRACtivEs *


----------



## RG Now66 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche,

auch von mir ein  für unser super Team


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *crackajack* zu seiner *5.Mio!*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *crackajack* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *crackajack *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls


----------



## Amigafan (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mattifolder *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das sieht man es mal wieder - selbst unter schlechten Bedingungen (8018  ) liefert ihr Spitzenleistung

Grosses Grats an *mattifolder*


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein helles  auf *mattifolder*


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

50 Mille ... noch so ein Mega-Verrückter


----------



## RG Now66 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *mattifolder 
*weiter so!


----------



## mattinator (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schau sonst ja nicht hier herein, ist nicht so mein Ding. Hatte die 50 Mille auch mitbekommen, danke Euch allen !
Und (nachträgliche) Glückwünsche für alle Jubilanten hier !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein sehr großes  auf *folding_hoomer*, er hat seine *100 Mio.* voll!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na das ist ja wieder mal was....

*folding_hoomer macht die 100 voll*

Amigafan, ein frisch gezapftes  auch von mir - hast echt ein  verdient


----------



## Uwe64LE (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Respekt


----------



## RG Now66 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz- an *Amigafan*
super Leistung weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an:

 - *socke *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio.bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio.bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio.bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 
 - *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio.bzw. des *7*. Stuhls 


PS: Danke für die Grats - es werden auf absehbare Zeit die Letzten für mich sein . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *socke *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio.bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls
> - *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio.bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls
> ...



Gruppengratsen - spitze


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *socke, **mallkuss, **Wolf7 *und *Camulorix *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Amigafan: Willkommen im Club der Grossgratser.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls 




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> . . .
> 
> @Amigafan: Willkommen im Club der Grossgratser.



Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls



.. auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Green_Raptor*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *benjasso* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*benjasso* rockt und rollt


----------



## Amigafan (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bleifuss90* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *benjasso *und *Bleifuss90*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*DaN_I* gibt Vollgas > grosses *Grats* zur *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch *Krokonowaka* lässt sich nicht lumpen > grosses Grats zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *200*. Mio. bzw. des *Ducentorum*-Stuhls 
 - *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Gratz an die neuen Milestoner


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...und von mir ein  auf *Krokonowaka* und *DaN_I*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Echt reife Leistung - Grats an *Krokonowaka* und *DaN_I *auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Gratzs gehn an *AdamD* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats - *AdamD* - machs dir bequem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *AdamD*


----------



## Amigafan (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *suid23 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## mallkuss (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein  auf *socke, **mallkuss, **Wolf7 *und *Camulorix *


 danke danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *suid23 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls



Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *suid23 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *JayJay2k4 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und ein  an *JayJay2k4*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an* Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an* Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls



Und noch ein  von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und auch wieder von mir ein  auf *JayJay2k4 *und *Wolf7 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *radwar (3.Mio)*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *radwar (3.Mio)*


 

Nee - *zwei * auf in


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *radwar *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mit *166,941,031* Punkten war der Oktober ein sehr guter Monat für uns - danke an alle 

Der letzte, derart gute Monat war der November 2012 - mit mehr als doppelt so vielen WUs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein zweites grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur *30.*Mio
> und ein zweites grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *4.*Mio



Auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (2. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *TH-ECK* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls 
 - *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein GRATS geht an *Skaazi* für seine *5.* Million


----------



## eRaTitan (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein GRATS geht an *Skaazi* für seine *5.* Million


 
Auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir auf *TH-ECK, **Skaazi *und *ProfBoom*


----------



## Amigafan (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *LasseB *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie A.Meier schon festgestellt hat - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *LasseB 
*


----------



## ProfBoom (5. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da faltet man einfach nur so vor sich hin und merkt gar nicht, dass man schon wieder eine Million Punkte angehäuft hat... Das geht ja so schnell mittlerweile

Aber vielen Dank an alle Gratulanten und Gratulation an alle anderen Milestoner!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wir haben 2 neue Langzeit-Stuhl-Millionäre

Grats an *Krokonowaka* und *Starbuck82* zu je *10 Millionen*


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *Krokonowaka* und *Starbuck82*


----------



## Amigafan (10. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Krokonowaka *und *Starbuck82 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.



Da adde ich mit Freuden noch ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...und auch von mir ein  auf *PCGHGS  *


----------



## Uwe64LE (10. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

60 Mille  ... Glückwunsch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *PAUI *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *PAUI *


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen Gratulanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Glückwünsche an alle anderen neuen Milestoner*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (12. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Gandalf75 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *Gandalf75* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Gandalf75 *


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein GRATS und ein willkommen im Millionärsclub, *Bytes_in_Flames*

Und dann ein  zu der* 3. Million an **HarterKern*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *Bumblebee* nähert sich mit grossen Schritten seiner ersten *MIA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* > riesen grosses Grats zur *900.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke A.Meier - schön, dass es jemand gemerkt hat


----------



## T0M@0 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Riesen *Gratz*


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke A.Meier - schön, dass es jemand gemerkt hat


Nun ja, bei dir purzeln die Rekorde so schnell, dass man mit gratzen gar nicht hinterher kommt. 

Vollsten Respekt, Großer Meister,


----------



## RG Now66 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz- an *Bumblebee *zum 900 Mio-Multifunktionsstuhl.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Großes Gratz- an *Bumblebee *zum 900 Mio-Multifunktionsstuhl.



Solange es kein Rollstuhl ist 

Btw. ein GRATS an uns alle - der *14. Platz* ist wieder unser


----------



## Amigafan (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Extrem *große *Grats gehen nachträglich an unseren Teamleader *Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *900*. Mio bzw. des *Nongentorum*-Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen nachträglich außerdem an:

 - *HarterKern *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 
 - *Bytes_in_Flames *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" 



*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *ulle *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 
 - *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls. 
 - *BarnieGeroelheimer *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 


*
Große *Grats gehen selbstverständlich auch an das *gesamte Team* für das Wiedererlangen des *14*. Platzes.



PS:
Nur 2 Tage nicht da - das grenzt ja an Schwerstarbeit . . .  ​ ​


----------



## RG Now66 (15. November 2013)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Solange es kein Rollstuhl ist



Richtig ,besser wäre ein Multifuntionsmasage und relax Rollstuhl mit el. Antreib. 

Aber spass bei Seite.
Wirklich riesen Leistung "fast" (0,9) eine Milliarden anzuhäufen.  

Und an auch ans ganze Team mal wieder:

Ein grosses Gratz  , weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat A.Meier sowas von recht


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir nachträglich noch viele Frei  für den *14. Teamplatz.* Aber auch an unseren *Meister* ein großes Grats sowie *alle anderen*, die neue Stühle besetzt haben!


----------



## nfsgame (16. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und nen Gratz an alle anderen Jubilare !


----------



## Amigafan (16. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## Amigafan (17. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an *Wolf7* ein  von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf Wolf7 und Bleifuss90


----------



## Amigafan (19. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kevlon *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *kevlon *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.



Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *kevlon *


----------



## Amigafan (20. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehn an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehn an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.



Grosses Grats, Bro


----------



## RG Now66 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehn an *Abductee *für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.


 
Auch von mir ein großes Gratz an Abductee.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun hat auch *FairLight* auf seinem *3-Millionen*-Stuhl Platz genommen - Grats dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches (Schönramer) auf *Abductee *und auch ein  auf *FairLight*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben es leider wieder einmal geschafft einen Meilstoner zu übersehen :
Nachrägliches grosses Grats an *Green_Raptor* zur *7.*Mio und dem dazugehörigen *7.*Stuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben es leider wieder einmal geschafft einen Meilstoner zu übersehen :
> Nachrägliches grosses Grats an *Green_Raptor* zur *7.*Mio und dem dazugehörigen *7.*Stuhl


 
Auch von mir nachträglich  noch ein Grats - ich war echt der Meinung, dass das gegratst war


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratse auch mal schön brav nach: Ein  auf *Green_Raptor*


----------



## Amigafan (24. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *Green_Raptor* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls. 
 - *FairLight* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 



*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *ThoSch_0815 *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *
> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *ThoSch_0815 *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.



... auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ThoSch_0815*


----------



## Amigafan (25. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Schmicki *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich auch ein frisches  für *Schmicki *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...und noch ein  auf *Schmicki*


----------



## Schmicki (26. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, liebe Mitfalter!

Endlich habe ich den *3.* Langzeitstuhl sicher. Es hat sich doch etwas hingezogen. Aber meine Falterrei beschränkt sich im Moment nur auf eine Grafikkarte und nur solange ich vor dem PC sitze. Mein kleiner Goliath wurde zum Hauptrechner umgebaut und wird primär zum Zocken benutzt. Ich habe aber immer schön hier im Forum mitgelesen, damit ich nichts verpasse.

Ich gratse auch alle Milestoner der letzten Zeit!  Lasst die Kisten glühen! Es wird langsam kalt!


----------



## Amigafan (27. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



plus ein  von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *sc59 *auch von mir....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *rincewind82 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *rincewind82 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein  für *rincewind82 *


.....ja, ein  auf *rincewind82*


----------



## Amigafan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Schmidde *für das Erreichen der *80*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *Schmidde *


----------



## Schmidde (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank....gefällt mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein großes  auf *Schmidde *



... auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wir haben uns wohl alle nichts mehr zu sagen ... 

Na gut, dann sag ich halt was 

Ich gratuliere *andi77* ganz herzlich zu seiner *4. Million*
Und *Camulorix* kriegt ein dickes  für das Erreichen der *8. Million*

*Erwähnenswert wäre da auch noch das Team-Ergebnis von **178,735,619 Punkten* 
Ihr habt wieder mal die Hütte gerockt, Freunde - dickes, fettes *Grats* an alle Falter


----------



## Amigafan (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls 
 - *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls 

 - an das *gesamte Team* für ein Monatsergebnis von *178.735.619* Punkten - Respekt!


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *andi77 *und *Camulorix *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bytes_in_Flames *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Bytes_in_Flames *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.



Dem Grats schliesse ich mich an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## Amigafan (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehn an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehn an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Ja, ein Grats dafür und für das Erreichen vom Jahresziel


----------



## Uwe64LE (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs.
20 Mio klingt so gewaltig, aber wenn ich eure Zahlen sehe, wird mir schwindlig.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *Uwe64LE*


----------



## Amigafan (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## RG Now66 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ein riesen großes Gratz- an Naluwams zum 5 miostuhl.
Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *naluwams*


----------



## naluwams (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen vielen Dank an die Würdigungen, das wäre nie soweit gekommen ohne das beste Team der Welt  .

Ich wünche allen noch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg am Falten.

Und nochmal Grats ans ganze Team. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Anonymous *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre"


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir kriegt *Anonymous* ein grosses


----------



## Amigafan (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Yrthis *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für deinen Beitrag, *Yrthis *


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Anonymous *und *Yrthis *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats am *Anonymous* zum *1.* Stuhl bzw. *1. *Mio > Herzlich Willkommen im Club und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PegasusXY *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Musstest du jetzt wieder ein Fitzelchen schneller sein - Amiga?? 

*Großes *Grats  an *PegasusXY* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *PegasusXY*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches  auf *Adi1* (*2.Mio.*)


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches  auf *Adi1* (*2.Mio.*)



Und noch ein  von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön .


----------



## Amigafan (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an *Adi1 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.



Supie - auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Adi1 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an *Adi1 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


 
Ich danke Dir, der zweite Stuhl ist schon deutlich bequemer als der Erste .


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein  auf *nfsgame *


----------



## nfsgame (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und ein Gratz an die anderen Jubilare !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Bytes_in_Flames *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames *


----------



## trucker1963 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Großes  an alle Neumillionäre .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HaWePe* zum *6.*Stuhl bzw. zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hübsches Silvestergeschenk an dich selber )


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *HaWePe* zum *6.*Stuhl bzw. zur *6.*Mio


 
Auch von mir


----------



## hbf878 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Anlässlich des Jahresendes von mir ein Grats an alle, die in diesem Jahr wieder einen Beitrag für die Forschung geleistet haben und das Jahr 2013 zum bisher punktereichsten Jahr für das PCGH-Team gemacht haben.  

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Amigafan (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *HaWePe *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *HaWePe *und *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehn an *trucker1963 *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Aber sicher doch - der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, ein  auf *trucker1963 *


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *reodd *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *reodd *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats auch *linber24* zum *2.*Stuhl bzw. zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *linber24*


----------



## Amigafan (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *linber24 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *reodd *und *linber24 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Asche über unsere Häupter  wir haben schon wieder jemanden übersehen. 

Grosses Grats an *rapidclean* zum *9.*Stuhl bzw. zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Asche über unsere Häupter  wir haben schon wieder jemanden übersehen.
> 
> Grosses Grats an *rapidclean* zum *9.*Stuhl bzw. zur *9.*Mio
> 
> ...



Stimmt (leider)
 Bloss - als kleine Entschuldigung - bei dem "Update-Gestotter" ist es leicht möglich 

 Nichts desto trotz - Verspätet-Grats


----------



## Amigafan (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *rapidclean *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dave* zum *2.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Dave*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

EIn  auf *Dave*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Raknison* zum *8.*Stuhl bzw. zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *Dave *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls. 
 - *Raknison *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls. 



*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:
   * Bumblebee *für das Erreichen der *1.000.000.000* bzw. des *Milium*-Stuhls   ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes Gratz an* Raknison *und *Bumblebee
*


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da muss ich auch eben mal schnell allen Milestonern pauschal gratulieren, bevor mich die gigantische
Zahl von bumblebee ohnmächtig werden lässt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Gewaltig!!!

*Ps: Ich hoffe du Bumblebee willst dich nicht schon wieder vor einer Feier drücken.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zuerst einmal *DANKE* an alle Gratulanten (auch an die die noch kommen)

Fakt ist, dass ich es ohne dieses Team nie soweit gebracht hätte; mir wäre längst die Puste ausgegangen
Also ist es auch ein wenig euer Milestone


----------



## T0M@0 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Januar 2014)

Große Gratz   :beer:


----------



## naluwams (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bilionen Grats an den Meister des Faltens   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zum *9.*Stuhl bzw. zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich "spende" *Camulorix* einen grossen


----------



## Amigafan (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Camulorix  *


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sunotech *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses  für *sunotech*


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zum *4.*Stuhl bzw. zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*  schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Bytes_in_Flames *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehn an *Cinna *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh, schon wieder eine Millionen rum. Das geht so schnell mittlerweile 
Vielen Dank an alle und herzlichen Glückwunsch allen anderen Milestonern, natürlich besonders an Bumblebee.

Ab 1.000.000.000 gibt's statt Stühlen/Sesseln ganze Sofas, oder wie war das?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Cinna *


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Cinnabarit (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen!

Es freut mich wirklich, der Forschung und dem Team zu helfen.
Ab jetzt dann auch mit dem neu gekauften Faltserver, sobald mein Lan-Problem gelöst ist.
Bedeutet dann natürlich auch wesentlich mehr Punkte


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mattifolder *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Boah - mattis Stühle werden auch immer bequemer - also, ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zum *4.*Stuhl bzw. zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Ultimo *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und noch ein GRATS an *Ultimo *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zum *3.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. zur* 30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *Octopoth *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.



... und von mir


----------



## Amigafan (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *HaWePe *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein  für *HaWePe *


----------



## Amigafan (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *rapidclean *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   gewaltig


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Flunkey *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ey, *Flunkey*, gut gemacht


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Cinna *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bravo, *Cinna *


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *BarnieGeroelheimer *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *oetzi2000 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So so nun ist der *oetzi2000 *auch ein Millionär - Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schon wieder sind 9 Tage rum seit dem letzten Grats, darum freut es mich um so mehr *Camulorix* zu seinem *1.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seiner *10.*Mio zu gratulieren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Schon wieder sind 9 Tage rum seit dem letzten Grats, darum freut es mich um so mehr *Camulorix* zu seinem *1.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seiner *10.*Mio zu gratulieren



Das sehe ich genau so


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Camulorix *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 
 - *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun, ihr rockt* ALLE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Begrüssen wir herzlich unseren neuen Punktemillionär: 
www.fast-mx.de > Grats zur *1.*Mio und deinem *1.*Stuhl und mögen viele folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawoll, Grats und willkommen im Club, *www.fast-mx.de*


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *www.fast-mx.de *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 


*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *schrotflinte56* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls. 
 - *Schmidde* für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:
> 
> - *schrotflinte56* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.
> - *Schmidde* für das Erreichen der *90*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Langzeitstuhls.



Tolle Leistung - Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und was sagt man zu so einem *HAMMER*....

*DaN_I* hat seine *300 Millionen* voll gemacht


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio. bzw. des *Trecentorum*-Stuhls.


----------



## RG Now66 (15. Februar 2014)

Gratz leute 
Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Cinna *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cinna *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich auch von mir ein grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (19. Februar 2014)

Amigafan schrieb:


> Große Grats gehen an naluwams für das Erreichen der 6. Mio. bzw. des 6. Stuhls.



Gratz -  
Weiter so!


----------



## naluwams (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen vielen Dank das geht nur so einfach wegen deem Besten Team der Welt.


----------



## Amigafan (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem die Seite wieder on ist natürlich auch von mir ein Grats an *Wolf7*


----------



## wolf7 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx der nächste langzeit Stuhl sollte noch schneller fall(t)en


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen *jared566* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und noch ein Grats für *jared566*


----------



## Jared566 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen *Cinna* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einverstanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Faltrocker :
*Bytes_in_Flames* rockt mit seiner *6.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und* JayJay2k4* rockt mit seiner *5.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gewaltig mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch von mir an *Bytes_in_Flames* und *JayJay2k4*


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *JayJay2k4* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 
 - *Bytes_in_Flames* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *RonRonsen* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *RonRonsen* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonRonsen (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr rockt alle


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Cinna *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Cinna *ist schon bei 5 Millionen - da schieb ich auch ein  rüber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TH-ECK *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *TH-ECK*, das ist eine reife Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Cinna* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Cinna* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.



Doppel-Grats an *Cinna*

- für 6 Millionen
- 2 Grats auf der selben Page


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen* zum *6.*Stuhl bzw. seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen* zum *6.*Stuhl bzw. seiner *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. auch von mir ..


----------



## ProfBoom (14. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Team Top100, da bin ich endlich!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo *ProfBoom* - da bist du endlich


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachtraglich auch von mir an*:

 - RonRonsen* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls. 


*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:

* - ProfBoom* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls und der Top 100 des Teams. 
* - Owly_K* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 
* - Manicmanuel* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## ProfBoom (15. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh, danke. Habe ich den sechsten Stuhl auch schon erreicht... 
Na dann, auf dass es bald der erste Langzeitstuhl ist!


----------



## Amigafan (15. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an* Cinna* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an* Cinna* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.



Schon auf der 7 - oberirdisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an* Cthulhu* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## Uwe64LE (16. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Alle rocken


----------



## Amigafan (16. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an* ernei* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und auch von mir ein Grats an *ernei*


----------



## Amigafan (17. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an* finsterling* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und auch an *Finsterling *ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (19. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Chicage *und *alexbirdie *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey - Spitze - ein herzliches Willkommen an *Chicago *und *alexbirdie *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (22. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an* Hawky1980* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  an *Hawky1980*


----------



## Amigafan (23. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an* PAUI* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an* PAUI* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.



Grats, *PAUI*, machs dir bequem


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch an *Bleifuss90* zum *6.*Stuhl bzw. zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an* Bleifuss90* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls. 

*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an* Cinna* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cinna* und *Bleifuss90 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky1980 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke, und weitermachen Jungs.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* RonRonsen_* zum* 7.*Stuhl bzw. zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (29. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *RonRonsen* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls. 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *Chinna *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und noch ein Grats an *RonRonsen *


----------



## Amigafan (30. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... aber ganz gewaltig


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem das ja wieder keinem Anderen eingefallen ist  ....

Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team zu sehr guten *171,489,357 Punkten* im Monat März


----------



## Amigafan (2. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nachdem das ja wieder keinem Anderen eingefallen ist  ....



Für irgend etwas mußt Du ja schließlich noch da sein  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich  gratuliere dem ganzen Team zu sehr guten  *171,489,357 Punkten* im Monat  März



Grats dazu auch von mir.


----------



## RG Now66 (2. April 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team zu sehr guten 171,489,357 Punkten im Monat März


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen Gratulanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Glückwünsche an alle anderen neuen Milestoner* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere dem ganzen Team zu sehr guten *171,489,357 Punkten* im Monat März


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Muschkote* zum *2.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seiner *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir Faltwütigen haben schon* 5 Milliarden* Punkte auf unserem Teamkonto



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Muschkote* und an das ganze Team


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *Muschkote *für das Erreichen der *200*. Mio bzw. des *Ducentorum*-Stuhls.  
 - das *ganze Team* für das Erreichen von *5.000.000.000* Punkten. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *A.Meier-PS3* für das Erreichen der *200*. Mio bzw. des *Ducentorum*-Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*A.Meier-PS3* kriegt von mir ein *SPITZE *


----------



## Amigafan (4. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *gurulight *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem nachträglich an *Cinna *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und ein Grats an *gurulight* und *Cinna *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (5. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *RG_Now66* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dem kann ich ich mich voll anschliessen


----------



## RG Now66 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Yeah!

Ich hätte nie mit dem 4ten Langzeitstuhl gerechnet... aber dennoch hab ich es geschafft. 

Danke für die Glückwünsche und ein Gratz- an alle anderen Milestoner.

Weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (6. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *ThoSch_0815* der auch schon seinen *7.* Langzeitstuhl (*70. *Mio) in Empfang nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (8. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls. 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 



Edit:

Willkommen zurück zu den "Faltenden", *picar81_4711*.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an *ThoSch_0815* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.
> 
> ...



Alles das kann ich be-


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir kriegt *Wolf7* ein Grats


----------



## Amigafan (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sorry - fast übersehen: 

Auch unseren *Kapitan *möchte ich als "Rückkehrer" begrüßen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Sorry - fast übersehen:
> 
> Auch unseren *Kapitan *möchte ich als "Rückkehrer" begrüßen.


 
Wie heisst es so schön "Captains on the bridge" 

Schön, freut mich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sc59* zu seinem *6.*Sthul bzw. zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *sc59* zu seinem *6.*Stuhl bzw. zu seiner *6.*Mio



Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## Amigafan (11. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *sc59 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## sc59 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichsten Dank für die Glückwünsche 
 fold on


----------



## Amigafan (12. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *RonRonsen *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *RonRonsen *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.



auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an das gesamte Team für einen *Tagesausstoß von 7,524,304 Punkten!* Auch unser Bumblebee faltet wieder wie eine Wespe....


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein Gratz an das gesamte Team für einen *Tagesausstoß von 7,524,304 Punkten!* Auch unser Bumblebee faltet wieder wie eine Wespe....



Ja, auch von mir ein Grats an alle 

Ja 2, endlich kriegen meine GPUs auch wieder "anständige" Arbeit


----------



## Amigafan (15. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team* für:

 - über *6,2 Mio*. Punkte im Schnitt pro Tag. 
 - z. Zt. gute* 63.K* PPD im Schnitt pro aktivem Falter. 
 - was erst ein Tagesergebnis von *7.524.304* ermöglichte.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.
> 
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team* für:
> ...



Gute Aufzählung - und Grats an *Timmy99*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mallkuss* - reife Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (17. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Special_Flo *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## mallkuss (17. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke  ist mir eine Ehre


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Special_Flo *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.



Doppelgrats an *Special_Flo *

Du hast nicht nur 4 Mio. geschafft sondern die auch noch abgeliefert bevor der Resultate-Server sich gehimmelt hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (17. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs der NaCl im Chrome macht es möglich  

mfg Flo


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77* zu seinem *5.*Stuhl bzw. seiner *5.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *andi77* zu seinem *5.*Stuhl bzw. seiner *5.*Mio



Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an unseren *picar81_4711* zu seiner *400.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein zweites grosses Grats an *Manicmanuel* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Manicmanuel*

plus ein Grats mit  an *picar81_4711*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einmal einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
 Ein Grats an *RC_Shad0w* zum *1.*Stuhl bzw. *1.*Mio und mögen viele weitere Mio's folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein "herzlich willkommen - Neuer an *RC_Shad0w*


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *andi77 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw des *5*. Stuhls. 
 - *picar81_4711 *für das Erreichen der *400*. Mio. bzw des *Quadrigentorum*-Stuhls. 
 - *Manicmanuel *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw des *9*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an  *RC_ShadOw *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Amigafan (22. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *naluwams *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## RG Now66 (23. April 2014)

Auch von mir ein großes Gratz an naluwams.
Weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und auch von mir ein  für *naluwams*


----------



## naluwams (23. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank,
 hätte ich nicht ohne die unterstüzung RG_Now66 geschafft. Und Natürlich von deem bessten Team der WELT 70335


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zu seiner bereits *9.*Mio bzw. seinem *9.*Sthul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zu seiner bereits *9.*Mio bzw. seinem *9.*Stuhl <== Ja, absolut


----------



## Amigafan (24. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *RonRonsen *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## Amigafan (25. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zur *6.*Mio bzw. zum *6.*Stuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Skaazi *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ProfBoom *und *Skaazi*


----------



## ProfBoom (28. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, meine lieben Mitfalter!
Allen anderen Milestonern und auch dem restlichen Team ein großes GRATZ!
Wir gehen stramm auf Platz 14 zu!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk/Julian Kruck* zur *20.*Mio bzw. zum *2.*Langzeitstuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/734816-eine-wuerdigung-skaazi.png


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk/Julian Kruck* zur *20.*Mio bzw. zum *2.*Langzeitstuhl



Ja, grosses Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Juhuuuuu - *Platz 14* für das Team 

Und fast 3 Wochen Zeit bis die Verfolger uns plätten


----------



## ProfBoom (29. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja, dann sind wir halt für eine Woche wieder Platz 15 - das werden die meisten doch nicht einmal mitbekommen!


----------



## Amigafan (29. April 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *jk *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls. 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu - *Platz 14* für das Team
> 
> Und fast 3 Wochen Zeit bis die Verfolger uns plätten



Zum 3. Mal . . . **


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch noch von mir ein  für den vorrübergehenden *Platz 14*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Auch noch von mir ein  für den vorrübergehenden *Platz 14*



Ah - zurück aus dem Urlaub


----------



## Amigafan (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mattifolder* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Drei Grats von mir

- an *mattifolder *für die *70 Mio* 

- an das Team für einen Tages-Output von *7,047,872 Punkten* 

- an Amigafan der morgens um 04:01 noch auf den Beinen ist


----------



## Amigafan (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Drei Grats von mir
> -   . . .
> - an das Team für einen Tages-Output von *7,047,872 Punkten*
> 
> - . . .




Grats dazu auch von mir. 




Bumblebee schrieb:


> - an Amigafan der morgens um 04:01 noch auf den Beinen ist


Erwischt  



*Große *Grats gehen meinerseits an:

 - *PhilippOstertag *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.
 - *Bumblebee *für einen Tagesdurchschnitt von mehr als *2.000.000* PPD.


BTW:
Ich bin ja nicht neugierig, aber (ich will es trotzdem wissen) :  
Was "quälst" Du den Neues, Bumble?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *PhilippOstertag*



Amigafan schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ich bin ja nicht neugierig, aber (ich will es trotzdem wissen) :
> Was "quälst" Du den Neues, Bumble?



Ist gar nicht so viel Neues

Was neuer ist sind 2 R9 280X
Hauptsächlich ist sind es aber die besseren WU's die es "bringen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *MESeidel *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *MESeidel *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw des *9*. Stuhls.



Jupp - grosses Grats


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *RonRonsen *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir an die beiden ein *großes Grats . *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen  an *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Muss mal auch wieder Gratzen (wo seid ihr denn alle? Ist so ruhig hier im Forum): 
an *MESeidel* für 10 Mio.
und an *Krokonowaka *für 20 Mio.


----------



## Uwe64LE (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Hoch auf alle Milestoner


----------



## Amigafan (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *MESeidel *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 
 - *Krokonowaka *für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls. 

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team* für ein Tagesergebnis von *7.859.741* (10.5.) bzw. *7.587.347* (12.5.) Punkten.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Muss mal auch wieder Gratzen (wo seid ihr denn alle? Ist so ruhig hier im Forum):
> an *MESeidel* für 10 Mio.
> und an *Krokonowaka *für 20 Mio.



Da gratse ich mit


----------



## RG Now66 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Leute


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team* für:

 - durchschnittlich mehr als *68K* pro aktivem Falter. 
 - Tagesergebnisse von *7.563.964* (14.05.), *7.316.934* (16.05.) und *7.848.380* (17.05.) Punkten. 
 - welche zu einem 24-Stunden-Durchschnitt von *7.340.564* Punkten führt.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.
> 
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *das gesamte Team*



Absolut einverstanden


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an euch alle! Ihr seid immer noch das Spitzen-Team, das ich von früher kenne, und ein großes Danke, dass ihr mich mit euren Leistungen motiviert habt wieder loszulegen!  

TheSebi41 hat mich übrigens die letzten Tage ordentlich gepusht/angeschoben! Danke auch an ihn persöhnlich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Gratulation an euch alle! Ihr seid immer noch das Spitzen-Team, das ich von früher kenne, und ein großes Danke, dass ihr mich mit euren Leistungen motiviert habt wieder loszulegen!
> 
> TheSebi42 hat mich übrigens die letzten Tage ordentlich gepusht/angeschoben! Danke auch an ihn persöhnlich.


 
Danke für das Lob, aber was habe besonderes gemacht    und es heißt TheSebi41 

Und Danke auch an die Anderen 

Ich scheue keine Stromkosten  nur Hardwarekosten


----------



## muckelpupp (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> ...und es heißt TheSebi41



Sorry, hab's gleich ausgebessert!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *muckelpupp* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein weiteres grosses Grats an *jared566* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und letztes grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zu seiner *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle


----------



## Amigafan (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen nachträglich an:

 - *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls - Willkommen zurück zu den "Faltenden". 
 - *jared566 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls. 
 - *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 
 - *Flunkey *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 
 - *DaN_I *für das Erreichen der *400*. Mio. bzw. des *Quadringentorum*-Stuhls.


----------



## muckelpupp (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für das Lob! Bin sehr stolz und froh, wieder dabei zu sein!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

- *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls. 
- *Flunkey *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 
- *DaN_I *für das Erreichen der *400*. Mio. bzw. des *Quadringentorum*-Stuhls.  

Ja, genau, da hat der folding_homer recht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *8*. Miio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzliches Grats, *ProfBoom*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke.
Und auch ein Gratz an alle anderen!


----------



## Amigafan (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Wolf7 *für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4.* Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Mai 2014)

Gratz Wolf7 ,willkommen im club


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich freue mich *Wolf7* zu gratsen


----------



## wolf7 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx, auf zum nächsten Stuhl


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Timmy99 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf dem *6*. Stuhl werde ich wohl am kürzesten sitzen 
Dank Punkteregen und Vatertag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.



Ja, grosses Grats

Und ein  an das ganze Team für eine *überirdische* Tagesproduktion von *10,458,645* Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, grosses Grats
> 
> Und ein  an das ganze Team für eine *überirdische* Tagesproduktion von *10,458,645* Punkten


Auch von mir ein  für diese Tagesproduktion!
Hoffentlich wird das bald zur Gewohnheit.....


----------



## Amigafan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> J . . .
> Und ein  an das ganze Team für eine *überirdische* Tagesproduktion von *10,458,645* Punkten



*Große *Grats dazu auch von mir.

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats geht an *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *Großes *Grats an *muckelpupp *


----------



## Amigafan (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TH-ECK *für das Erreichen der *50*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön, dass es immer was zu gratsen gibt - in diesem Sinne ein  für *TH-ECK *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen  an *Sophie1911 *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, willkommen im Club, *Sophie1911*


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Uwe64LE *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowieso


----------



## Uwe64LE (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey, Danke Jungs.
Und Gratz an alle fleißigen Durchhalter, Milestoner, Team-am-Leben-Erhalter 

Weiter so.


----------



## Amigafan (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *nfsgame *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.



Ditto - Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Timmy99 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - stimmt

Ein Gedanke dazu...
Wenn wir schon alle Rocker sind - müssten wir dann nicht "Folding-Angels" heissen


----------



## Amigafan (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Chicago *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 

Edit:*
Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *Alcatr4zz *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. und wieder 2 neue Rocker ...


----------



## Amigafan (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## muckelpupp (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Whoz!? Heute schon??!  
Dabei hatte ich einen Rechner zum Kühlen heute Nacht abgestellt...


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich einen Rechner zum Kühlen heute Nacht abgestellt...



Der hat wohl heimlich weitergerechnet 

Grats, *muckelpupp*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Manicmanuel *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Manicmanuel *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.



Ein herzliches Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Rocker!


----------



## Amigafan (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 
 - *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.
> - *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.



Ein Grats euch beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats geht dieses mal an *schrotflinte56* zu seiner *9.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *schrotflinte56 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## hbf878 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an das ganze Team für *Platz 15!!!  *


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp, Grats an *schrotflinte56*

Und ja, wir haben die *15* wieder - und das bleibt wohl nun auch so


----------



## PAUI (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz zum wiedergeholten 15 ten Platz.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir, hoffe wir fallen nicht wieder zurück jetzt wo Curecoin eh schon vorbei ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an das ganze Team. 
*Platz 15 ist zurück! 
Respekt!*


----------



## Amigafan (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.



... auch von mir ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Bleifuss90 *für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zu seiner  *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein (Wunsch-)Traum . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem - auch wenn es erst die *7*. Mio. bzw. der *7*. Stuhl ist


----------



## Amigafan (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *TheSebi41 *für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *TheSebi41*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Cthulhu *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 
 - *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Cthulhu *für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.
> - *ProfBoom *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.



Applaus, Applaus.. für deine Worte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PCGHGS *für das Erreichen der *80*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Superleistung - Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grosses Grats geht auch an *muckelpupp* für seine *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *muckelpupp *für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats geht auch an *muckelpupp* für seine *8.*Mio



... aber sicher doch


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke allen Gratulanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Glückwünsche an alle neuen Milestoner*


----------



## ProfBoom (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Glückwunsch an alle anderen!

Polstert schonmal den nächsten Stuhl! Ich habe mir sagen lassen, der sei besonders bequem!


----------



## muckelpupp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das mit den Stühlen habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so verstanden... 
Aber Danke für die Wünsche.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Das mit den Stühlen habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so verstanden...



2010 habe ich beschlossen, dass es *das Mindeste* ist die enorme Leistung unseres Teams im gesamten und der Mitfalter im einzelnen dediziert zu würdigen
Auch und gerade weil die "Streicheleinheiten" von Seiten PCGH(x) nicht so prikelnd waren/sind

So entstand auch der "Club der Millionäre"

Da Millionäre ja wohl sitzen dürfen entstand dann im September 2011 der "Stuhl"


----------



## Amigafan (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen nachträglich an:

 - *michael7738 *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls. 
 - *Alexander *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


*@ProfBoom*

Der nächste Stuhl ist zwar bequemer, aber noch nicht so bequem, um sich lange darauf ausruhen zu können . . .


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja - Grats an alle und (auch) an hoomer (der wieder mal 3 Minuten schneller war )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *mallkuss *für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein GRATS an *mallkuss* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats ausserdem an *Gandalf75* zu seiner *20.*Mio und dem dazugehörigen *2.*Langzeitstuhl


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *Gratz*- geht an naluwams zum *8 Mio Stuhl. *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *naluwams*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Um was gehts hier und was für komische Signaturen sind das xD


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> Um was gehts hier und was für komische Signaturen sind das xD



Darum geht's....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Darum geht's....
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119786-eine-wuerdigung.html
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


 
danke^^ hört sich interessant an, da werd ich mich wohl ma beteiligen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Wolf7* zu seiner *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> danke^^ hört sich interessant an, da werd ich mich wohl ma beteiligen



Dazu sei herzlich eingeladen 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Wolf7* zu seiner *50.*Mio



Hej, echt ne Leistung - auch von mir ein *MEGA*-Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mallkuss (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



GetOutMyWayHoe schrieb:


> danke^^ hört sich interessant an, da werd ich mich wohl ma beteiligen


 Sag Bescheid wenn du Beratung oder Support brauchst, am besten in der Ruka oben.... Willkommen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere schon mal *DaN_I *für das überholen ! Bin jetzt dann "nur" noch dritter.....
Respekt, was Du an PPD produzierst!!!
Da kann mein 2687W alleine nicht mithalten.....vielleicht schalte ich mal wieder meine anderen dazu....nur zum aufholen natürlich......


----------



## wolf7 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx, auf die nächsten 10 Millionen Punkte...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Damit Wolf7 mit seiner 50.Mio nicht so alleine ist, hat *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* beschlossen ihm Gesellschaft zu leisten > grosses Grats auch zu seiner *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da ist ja noch ein *MEGA*-Grats fällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MESeidel *zu seiner *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MESeidel *zu seiner *20.*Mio



Da gratze ich mit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und noch einer zum Gratsen, also - Grats *TheSebi41*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *mattifolder/mattinator* zu seiner *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ebenfalls ein grosses Grats an* Bleifuss90* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. ich schliesse mich an - Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *TOM@0* zu seiner *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an unseren *TOM@0* zu seiner *40.*Mio



Saubere Leistung


----------



## T0M@0 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*ProfBoom* hat auch schon wieder beschlossen sich die nächste Mio zu komplettieren > Grosses Grats zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zum ersten Langzeitstuhl, *ProfBoom*


----------



## ProfBoom (8. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ahhh... Danke, das tut gut. Schön bequem!

Meinen Glückwunsch auch an die anderen Milestoner!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TheSebi41* zu seinem 7. Stuhl für 7 Millionen :daumen


----------



## ProfBoom (13. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grosses Grats auch an* JayJay2k4* zu seiner *6.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats auch an* JayJay2k4* zu seiner *6.*Mio



... auch von mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an Abductee zu seinem 8. Langzeitstuhl für 80 Millionen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ein Grats an Abductee zu seinem 8. Langzeitstuhl für 80 Millionen



Dem GRATS schliesse ich mich mit Freuden an


----------



## T0M@0 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grosses Grats auch an* ThoSch_0815* zu seiner ebenfalls *80.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats auch an* ThoSch_0815* zu seiner ebenfalls *80.*Mio



... aber sicher doch - auch ein *GROSSES* Grats von mir


----------



## ProfBoom (19. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation! Macht weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Timmy99* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und ein zweites grosses Grats an *Chicago* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Timmy99* und *Chicago*


----------



## RG Now66 (23. August 2014)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an Timmy99 und Chicago



Dem schliesse ich mich an.
:beer:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zu seiner *5.*Mio



Grats und danke für deinen Einsatz


----------



## Special_Flo (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats und danke für deinen Einsatz


 
mein kleiner server ( 2 x e5345( 220Watt))  faltet was geht... und der lappi darf auch immer wenn er verfügbar ist 

Danke für die Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zu seinem *1.*Langzeitstuhl bzw. seiner *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *schrotflinte56*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosse Grats an *Dark-Nightmare* zu seiner *1.*Mio > Willkommen im Club der Punktemillionäre und mögen viele Mio's folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (31. August 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle neuen Milestoner!

Und da wir noch Wochenende haben:


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosse Grats an *Dark-Nightmare* zu seiner *1.*Mio > Willkommen im Club der Punktemillionäre und mögen viele Mio's folgen



Jawolle - auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich vier Jubilare hier:
Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch ein grosses Grats an *reodd *zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ein grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu guter Letzt ein grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zu seiner *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.:
Jungs, ihr lasst nach!
Ich bin momentan im Urlaub und schaue hier nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle 

 ... und wir haben eben noch andere Hobbys - und sind nicht im Urlaub 
 Ich gönn ihn dir aber ..


----------



## mallkuss (5. September 2014)

Danke für die Grats! Und bin gerade auch im Urlaub  drum so wenige punkte durch den nacl... grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wollte nur kurz anmerken...

Ist ja echt *PÖSE* wie wir grad Gas geben 

Grosses Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesesmal sind es zwei Jubilare:
1. Grosses Grats geht an *Bleifuss90* für seine *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das 2. Grosses Grats geht an *TheSebi41* für seine *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an beide


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,
ich werde es jetzt bis Winter etwas langsamer angehn, im August hab ich jetzt recht viel geschafft 
Mein persönlicher Meilenstein für dieses Jahr ist vorerst unter die Top 50 im Team kommen 

Gruß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zu seiner *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Reife Leistung  - Grats an *PCGHGS*

 Und, weil mich ja noch lange keiner mehr gratst (rund 6 Monate bis 2 Mia)...
 ... und weil ich vorgestern die 1,5 Mia überschritten habe - gratse ich mich mal selber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und, weil mich ja noch lange keiner mehr gratst (rund 6 Monate bis 2 Mia)...
> ... und weil ich vorgestern die 1,5 Mia überschritten habe - gratse ich mich mal selber


 Lass mich kurz überlegen. 
 1,5Mia sind ja an sich eigentlich kein Milestone, aber diese Problematik mit hohem Punktestand hatte ich ja mal angesprochen und da wollte kaum jemand was davon wissen.

 Na gut, weils du bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Na gut, weils du bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke mein Freund


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine weiter Million ist auf dem Punktekonto von *Brzeczek* gelandet > grosses Grats zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Brzeczek*, weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch an *sc59* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, ein  für *sc59*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66* zu seiner *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RG Now66 (14. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für's Gratsen  

Kommt gerade richtig, jetzt geht es in den Urlaub.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats - und schönen Urlaub, *RG_Now66*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club: 
Grats an *Haxti* zu seiner *1.*Mio und mögen viele Mio's folgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Haxti*, und willkommen im Club


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *HarterKern* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *ernei* zu seiner *7.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *ernei*


----------



## ProfBoom (21. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Milestonern!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *hbf878*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dark-Nightmare* zu seiner *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *Dark-Nightmare* "spende" ich gerne einen  zu seiner *2.*Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich drei Milestoner dürfen wir gratulieren :
*www.fast-mx.de* zu seiner *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Z28LET* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hamsteln* zu seiner *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei


----------



## Haxti (29. September 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club:
> Grats an *Haxti* zu seiner *1.*Mio und mögen viele Mio's folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats, *Haxti*, und willkommen im Club



Danke, danke  Hab meine erste Mio selbst verpasst 

Glückwunsch an die, in den nächsten Reihen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zu seiner *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und auch *Bleifuss90* setzt sich auf einen Langzeitstuhl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute haben wir zwei Gratulanten :
 Erstes grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und das zweite grosse Grats geht an *Cinna* zu seiner *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke. Geht viel schneller mit der Graka als Cpu


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *naluwams* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *naluwams *


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Oktober 2014)

Großes Gratz auch vom mir an naluwams 
Weiter so !


----------



## naluwams (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey Vielen Dank,
würde hier nicht soviel gratuliert werden hätte ich diesen meilenstein verpasst.
Vielen Dank an das Beste Team der Welt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einmal ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen:
*MehlstaubtheCat* hat seine *1.*Mio erfaltet > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kommt mein Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat *gleich hinterher


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls ein Grats von mir an Martin


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zu seiner *7.*Mio



Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein grosses Grats an *PhilippOstertag* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats an *PhilippOstertag*


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einmal ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen:
> *MehlstaubtheCat* hat seine *1.*Mio erfaltet > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und ein grosses Grats an *PhilippOstertag* zu seiner *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zu seiner *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, super Leistung! Weiter so


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch ! Die 2 Mio. folgen bald


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Danke euch ! Die 2 Mio. folgen bald


 Und da ist sie auch schon  > grosses Grats zur *2.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zweites grosses Grats geht an *benjasso* zu seiner *5.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmals Merci


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat *(schon wieder  ) und *benjasso*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch *MehlstaubtheCat* und *benjasso* 

_Nächste Woche Dienstag dann dir drei Million oder? 
_


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankö


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Amigafan* alias *folding_hoomer* zu seiner* 200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und ein zweites grosses Grats an *sc59* zu seiner* 8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls Grats euch beiden


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Amigafan* alias *folding_hoomer* zu seiner* 200.*Mio
> 
> und ein zweites grosses Grats an *sc59* zu seiner* 8.*Mio



Grats an euch beide


----------



## sc59 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke
PCGH rockt


----------



## trucker1963 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir einen grossen Glückwunsch


----------



## Haxti (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss hier mal öfter reingucken. Geht ja gar nicht, wie ihr hier Reise nach Jerusalem spielt 
Glückwunsch an alle


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls *Glückwunsch!!!* 

Bei mir dauerts noch etwas bis zur ersten Million...


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Amigafan* alias *folding_hoomer* zu seiner* 200.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Kurz und knapp ^^_

*Gratulation!*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche!
Was ist momentan mit *Amigafan,* dass er hier schon Monate nicht mehr anwesend war?


----------



## trucker1963 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an *nfsgame *zu seiner *11. Mio.*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



trucker1963 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an *nfsgame *zu seiner *11. Mio.*



Und auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziiii


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an nfsgame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (auch wenn die 11.Mio eigentlich kein Milestone ist )


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats (auch wenn die 11.Mio eigentlich kein Milestone ist )



Stimmt schon - dauert aber noch über 3 Jahre bis zum nächsten "echten" Milestone


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich 3 grosse Grats auf einmal :
1. Grosses Grats geht an* Hawky1980* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Grosses Grats geht an *Icebreaker *zu seiner *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schon bereits zum 3. mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit geht das 3. grosse Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner bereits *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Merci und Gratzi an alle anderen


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber! Gratulation an euch dreien


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *Schulterklopf* an alle 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder haben wir 3 Gratulanten und dabei ist ein neuer Verdächtiger :
 1. Grosses Grats geht an *Stefan84* zu seiner *1.*Mio > Willkommen im Club


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das zweite grosse Grats geht an *hbf878* mit seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und das dritte grosse Grats geht an *MESeidel* mit seiner bereits *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziii


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön 
Man(n) tut halt was man kann...


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und wieder 3 Schultern zum klopfen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *mattinator/mattifolder* zu seiner *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Leistung - grosses Grats an *mattinator*


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir großes Grats zur *90.* Mille 
Bis ich da hin komm ist es noch ein weeeeiiter Weg  

Aber solche (Nacht-)Falter wie ihr seid MEIN Ansporn!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das nächste grosse Grats geht an *sc59* zu seiner bereits *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schließe mich neidlos an


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kurz und knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats geht heute an *Cthulhu* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Mauuuu Gratulation Miauuu


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation  !


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Haxti (25. Oktober 2014)

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Heute beschenkt sich* alexbirdie* selber mit seiner *2.*Mio > grosses Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner ebenfalls 2.Mio


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz  !!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Doppel-Grats


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Danke euch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 2. Grosses Grats an *michael7738* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder ein neues Mitglied begrüssen: 
 Grosses Grats an *xXx_Accelerator_xXx* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch auch von mir an *Ultimo*, *michael7738* & *xXx_Accelerator_xXx*


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch *xXx_Accelerator_xXx*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  und eine  für *Ultimo*, *michael7738*, *xXx_Accelerator_xXx, **Stefan84, **alexbirdie, **Cthulh, **sc5, **mattinator, **Hawky1980, **Icebreake, **MehlstaubtheCa, **hbf87 und **MESeidel* sowie alle anderen Millionäre wie z.B. *Bumblebee, Amigafan und nfsgame und alle anderen...... *


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir an *Ultimo*, *michael7738* & *xXx_Accelerator_xXx*



Auch von mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner bereits 4. Mio 
Und auch der Rest


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein herzliches MIAUUU an *MehlstaubtheCat*

 Ich erlaube mir zu sagen "Du bist ein *TIER *- Mann"


----------



## Haxti (27. Oktober 2014)

xD Pep-talk at its best.

Graz auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

MIIAAUUU  Danke !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Leistung Mehlstaub  GW!


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *picar81_4711 * zu seiner *halben Milliarde*  oder den 50. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## Haxti (28. Oktober 2014)

Krass krass. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seit doch alle wahnsinnig 
Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi, sauber !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *picar81_4711 * zu seiner *halben Milliarde*  oder den 50. Langzeitstuhl



Boah - *GROSSES* Grats


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, einfach unfassbar.  

GRATZ!

Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haben gleich 3 Gratulanten inklusive eines neuen Verdächtigen: 

 1. Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 2. Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner bereits* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 3. Grosses Grats geht an *Krokonowaka *zu seiner *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle 3


----------



## Haxti (30. Oktober 2014)

Ein dreifaches HipHip ...


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es sei euch gedankt 
Meinen beiden anderen "Mitstreitern" (und natürlich auch *ALLEN* anderen Mit-Faltern!) einen dicken


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ an Alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Haben gleich 3 Gratulanten inklusive eines neuen Verdächtigen:
> 
> 1. Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> ...


 Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein neuer Verdächtiger :
 Grosses Grats an *muhmuh* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein MuhMuuuuh an *muhmuh *


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *muhmuh! *


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation


----------



## Haxti (31. Oktober 2014)

Gratz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi !


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Congratulations


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nächstes grosses Grats geht an *Owly_K* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stimmt - ein Grats für *Owly_K*


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ


----------



## The_Dragon (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Owly_K!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zu seiner *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz !! Ich habe mein 5 Mio geknackt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Übersehen  > 
Grosses Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Merci !


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gandalf75*  und *MehlstaubtheCat *


----------



## The_Dragon (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zu seiner *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Übersehen  >
> Grosses Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Klasse Leistung!

Ich gratuliere euch beiden.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ !


----------



## Icebreaker87 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. Nicht ganz so schnell wie Mehlstaub aber hab ja auch nur eine GPU am falten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich falte auch "nur" mit einer GPU


----------



## The_Dragon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch auch von mir 
Ich falte auch "nur" mit einer GPU und max. 4 Threads der CPU


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Gandalf75*  und *MehlstaubtheCat *


 Auch von mir ein Gratz an die beiden! Und natürlich auch an *Icebreaker *ein Gratz **


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Habe noch ein Grats nachzuholen - also auch von mir ein  an *Icebreaker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten beiden Gratulanten inklusive eines neuen Verdächtigen :
 1. grosses Grats an *Star32* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  und das 2. grosses Grats geht an *Bytes_in_Flames* zu seiner* 7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxti (5. November 2014)

Gratulationen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle !   Uiii ein neues Gesicht


----------



## Stefan84 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz! 
So langsam muss man ja auf der Hut sein, was da so alles von "unten" angeflogen kommt


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und weiter so


----------



## The_Dragon (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten beiden Gratulanten inklusive eines neuen Verdächtigen :
> 1. grosses Grats an *Star32* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja, ein Gratz auf die zwei!


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *DaN_I* zu seiner *halben Milliarde*  oder den 50. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## Haxti (6. November 2014)

Gratz. O.O


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *DaN_I* zu seiner *halben Milliarde*  oder den 50. Langzeitstuhl


 Auch von mir eine große und ein !!!! Ich warte immer noch, dass Du mich überholst........


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *DaN_I* zu seiner *halben Milliarde*  oder den 50. Langzeitstuhl



.. und wieder ein "Halb-Milliardär" mehr im Salon 
 Ganz grosses *GRATS*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"Halb-Milliardär" gefällt mir das Wort 

Gratz an alle !!


----------



## RG Now66 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

An dieser Stelle auch mal wieder *ein großes Gratz*  an das beste Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Und auch *Haxti* bekommt ein grosses Grats zu seiner* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super! Macht weiter so 

GratZ


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und auch *Haxti* bekommt ein grosses Grats zu seiner* 2.*Mio



Er bekommt noch ein weiteres


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Haxti*


----------



## Haxti (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch an *Stefan84* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratuliere!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Stefan84*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz für *Stefan84*


----------



## Haxti (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Gratz Stefan84


----------



## Stefan84 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner bereits* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

DANKÖÖÖÖ 

Gratz auch an alle anderen !  Stefan84 vor noch ein Tor


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Starke Leistung Mehlstaub, gratuliere!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Sache - ein  an *MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Chicago* hat auch schon seine *4.*Mio vorzuweisen > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Chicago* hat auch schon seine *4.*Mio vorzuweisen > grosses Grats



... auch von mir


----------



## The_Dragon (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *MehlstaubtheCat* und ein  auf *Chicago*


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz ihr beiden 
Bin ja auch seit neuesten dabei aber leider bisher nich viel... Meine sind 26 teampunkte oder so... Naja egal... Jeder beitrag zähkt^^
Wie geht eig das mit ranganzeige usw in der signatur?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schaust du hier mal 

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Schaust du hier mal
> 
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Und hier wie man den Faltstats in die Signatur einbindet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...olding-home-stats-die-signatur-einbinden.html

Faltest du auch unter Noxxphox? 
Ich finde dich nämlich nicht. 


Für weitere Fragen bitte die Rumpelkammer nutzen, nicht das dieser Thread verwässert. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html


----------



## Noxxphox (10. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jup...schau mal im team um rang 70 rum xD... Da schwank ich hin und her die letztn  tage
Noxxphox @ HWBOT


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Jup...schau mal im team um rang 70 rum xD... Da schwank ich hin und her die letztn tage
> Noxxphox @ HWBOT



Ok - nun ist wieder ein Müüüsterium gelöst.
 Du* faltest* gar nicht - du "HW-Bottest"

 Und darum findet dich auch keiner ....


----------



## Noxxphox (10. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oooooh scheint das ich da 2 sachn grundlegend missverstanden hab xD
Was genau hats mit dem faltn auf sicher? ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Oooooh scheint das ich da 2 sachn grundlegend missverstanden hab xD
> Was genau hats mit dem faltn auf sicher? ^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...ten-fuer-anfaenger-oder-ist-folding-home.html


----------



## Noxxphox (10. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  dann lass ich den offtopic hier mal... Sry war kejne absicht^^


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Uwe64LE* zu seiner *40. Mio* oder den 4. Langzeitstuhl
und 
ebenfalls an *sc59* zu seiner *10. Mio* oder den 1. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziii an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch von mir an die beiden


----------



## Stefan84 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an die beiden 
Ich muss hier echt wieder mal öfter reinschauen


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Großes Grats an *Uwe64LE* zu seiner *40. Mio* oder den 4. Langzeitstuhl
> und
> ebenfalls an *sc59* zu seiner *10. Mio* oder den 1. Langzeitstuhl


 Auch von mir ein  an die Beiden!


----------



## The_Dragon (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation und macht weiter so!


----------



## Uwe64LE (13. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da die Sprünge zwischen den Langzeitgratulationen so groß sind, hab ich mal mal einzeln bedankt 
Leider hat sich mir der letzten nötigen WU mein client verabschiedet.


----------



## Haxti (13. November 2014)

Gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses MIAU-Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats auch von mir an *MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *MehlstaubtheCat! *(schon wieder eine Mio. rum....)


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Top Leistung Mehlstaub, Gratulation!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ups, gar nicht mitbekommen  Das ging mal echt schnell

Danke an alle ! Weiter geht´s auf die nächste Mio


----------



## Haxti (14. November 2014)

Der legt los hier. Gratz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *Stefan84* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation *Stefan84*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, Grats an *Stefan84*


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gedankt sei es euch 
Im Moment zieht es sich aber wie Kaugummi, so langsam wirds schwer weiter nach oben vorzustoßen


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht schlecht, da fließen die Mio. 
Ein  auf *Stefan84*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ !


----------



## Stefan84 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da werd ich ja noch ganz rot im Gesicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats geht heute an *Dark-Nightmare* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir geht ein  an *Dark-Nightmare*


----------



## The_Dragon (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *Icebreaker* gehört zu den heutigen Gratulanten > grosses Grats zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, auch ein  für *Icebreaker*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einen  für alle !


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Selbstverständlich auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Dark-Nightmare *und *Icebreaker*


----------



## Haxti (17. November 2014)

Von mir auch mehrere


----------



## The_Dragon (17. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation *Icebreaker *


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Beiden


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *mallkuss* zu seiner *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein   für *mallkuss*


----------



## Stefan84 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Allererste Sahne


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *mallkuss *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön 50Mio  auf die weitern 50 

Saubere Leistung !


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber


----------



## Haxti (19. November 2014)

Gratz


----------



## mallkuss (19. November 2014)

Danke danke  hab dann doch den zweiten GPU Falter wieder in Betrieb genommen


----------



## Uwe64LE (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Gratz an Martin zu seiner 8.Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (19. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an unseren *mallkuss* zu seiner *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Gratz an Martin zu seiner 8.Mio



Gratulation, das macht ihr beide wirklich klasse!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon wieder - Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *MehlstaubtheCat*!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danköööö !


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *PCGHGS* zu seiner *100. Mio*  oder den 10. Langzeitstuhl


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation! 

Macht weiter so.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Die *100 Mio* von *PCGHGS* sind definitiv ein  wert
 Grosses Grats - Bro.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grosses Grats auch *Stefan84* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratuliere *Stefan84*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weiter so noch ein TORRR 

Gratzüüü an alle MAUUU


----------



## Stefan84 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch.
Heute habe ich auch wieder zu spüren bekommen wofür ich das alles mache...

Meine geliebte Oma hat heute nach gut halbjährlichem Kampf gegen einen Schlaganfall ihre Augen für immer geschlossen...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Beileid, Stefan


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein "Beileid" - das gratsen fällt mir unter diesen Umständen schwer - das verstehst du sicher


----------



## Stefan84 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch beiden...
@Bumblebee: keine Sorge, ich versteh das schon... Aber solche Dinge sind für mich Ansporn, hier noch mehr zu geben. In der Hoffnung das anderen Menschen geholfen werden kann... Aber das Thema sollten wir lieber in der Rumpelkammer fortsetzen, da ist das denke mal besser aufgehoben.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Stefan84 *und *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* für seine *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ *Cthulhu*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Cthulhu*


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch einen  für *Cthulhu*!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saubär  GZ


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *hbf878 *


----------



## Stefan84 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir den herzlichsten Glühstrumpf


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Cheers on *hbf878 *


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *hbf878 *und *Cthulhu!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unseren *mattinator* zu seiner *100.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und ein  auf *mattinator!*


----------



## Stefan84 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kommt man mit dem Gratsen ja kaum hinterher 

Grats an *mattinator*


----------



## The_Dragon (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an unseren *mattinator* zu seiner *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Gratuliere, macht weiter so!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! mattinator


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Und auch die *100 Mio* von *mattinator* sind definitiv ein  wert
Grosses Grats auch an dich - Bro.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz mattinator


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glückwünsche an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine "Spezialwürdigung" - diesmal an Stanford selber

https://folding.stanford.edu/home/support-from-nvidias-compute-the-cure/

Da habt ihr alle auch Anteil daran


----------



## The_Dragon (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation zu deinen *9. Million* Punkten Martin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal mehr; der Staub hat gar keine Zeit sich zu legen


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Grats auf Martin


----------



## Stefan84 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an die eingestaubte (Mehl-)Katze


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke !! Mal sehen wann die 10 Mio fällt


----------



## The_Dragon (26. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich denke das wird nicht all zu lange auf sich warten lassen. Vielleicht schon dieses Wochenende


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Alexander* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *Alexander *


----------



## The_Dragon (27. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ!


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziii. Miauu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich schicke ein  an *Stefan84*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder ne Mio mehr, das lieben ich und die anderen sehr 

Gratzii, *Stefan84*


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch 
Von mir geht natürlich auch ein Grats an *Alexander*


----------



## The_Dragon (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Stefan84 *


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Alexander *und *Stefan84 * !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Icebreaker *


----------



## Stefan84 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Eisbrecher ist mir auf den Fersen... Glückwunsch *Icebreaker*!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Icebreaker*


----------



## Icebreaker87 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch. Ja immer schön dranbleiben


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! Ice 

BTW : Wir haben die 3Mio an WU´s geknackt !     darauf trinke ich einen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> BTW : Wir haben die 3Mio an WU´s geknackt !     darauf trinke ich einen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Icebreaker!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zu seiner *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Grosses Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an beide


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Gratz an euch beide


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Starker Beifall 

Gratulation  an  euch beiden: *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* und *MehlstaubtheCat*, macht weiter so


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zu seiner *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir ein !


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf unser Team, gestern kamen *10,199,266 Punkte* rüber!!!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja sehr geiler scheiß !  
Weiter so, nicht nachlassen !  
Dann schaffen wir noch Platz  14 dieses Jahr ! Wäre echt nice....


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf unser Team, gestern kamen *10,199,266 Punkte* rüber!!!!




 Weiter so


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Sache! 

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass das klappt!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf unser Team, gestern kamen *10,199,266 Punkte* rüber!!!!



Ja, genial - ich denke, dass die GTX970er da auch einen Anteil haben

Man kann aber noch weiter gratsen ...

*223,940,179 *Punkte im Monat November sind, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, *auch* ein neuer Rekord


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder mal einen Neuen in unserem Club: 
Grosses Grats an *Kalevra* zu seiner *1.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder mal einen Neuen in unserem Club:
> Grosses Grats an *Kalevra* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein !


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Kalevra *


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kalevra* auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziiii *Kalevra*


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Super Sache!
> 
> Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass das klappt!


Du kannst gerne Mithelfen 

Und noch ein Grats auf  *Kalevra *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich glaube er wird noch "mithelfen"  oder besser gesagt "regelmäßig" mithelfen bin ich fest von überzeugt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zu seiner *20*.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf *Centurion *ein *!*


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats  an *Centurion *


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Grosses Grats  an *Centurion *



.. auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir gibts ebenso einen  zur *6*. Mille!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz *andi77* !


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *andi77!*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grosses Grats an *andi77*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Stefan84* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *andi77*  und *Stefan84*, macht weiter so!


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Stefan84!*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Stefan84*


----------



## Stefan84 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch 
Aber die Mille hat sich gezogen wie Kaugummi, obwohl 3 PC's gleichzeitig falten


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! Stefan84


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein  auf *Skaazi!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein neues Gesicht: 
Grosses Grats an *Nilelefant* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratiüü an alle !


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Nilelefant*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im "Millionen-Club", *Nilelefant *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Icebreaker*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein  auf *Icebreaker*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hebe mein Glas  auf  *Icebreaker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *naluwams* hat auch schon seine *10.*Mio beisammen > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *naluwams *zum 10er-Stuhl


----------



## ProfBoom (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner!

Und ein großes GRATZ an alle zur Rückeroberung des 14. Team-Ranges!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeahh supiii !  1.3 Monate dann sind wir schon 13ter  sollten wir noch locker schaffen   FREU !!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *7.*Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Skaazi* zu seiner *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein neues Gesicht:
> Grosses Grats an *Nilelefant* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Icebreaker* zu seiner *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser *naluwams* hat auch schon seine *10.*Mio beisammen > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa, da habt ihr ja einiges zusammen bekommen!

Gratulation an euch allen


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kann mich The_Dragon nur anschließen


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *naluwams *und  *hbf878*


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das beste Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *michael7738* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *michael7738*


----------



## naluwams (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey,

vielen vielen dank für diese spitze unterstüzung. 

Ab Jetzt dauer es aber länger bis zum nächsten Stuhl hoffe dieser hier ist bequem.
Gratz an das ganze Team, ohne Team wäre es nicht gelungen.


P.s.: Danke RG_Now66, ohne dich wäre ich nie hier gelandet. und danke für die Gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Ein  auf *michael7738*



.. und noch ein  hinterher


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *michael7738 *


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



naluwams schrieb:


> P.s.: Danke RG_Now66, ohne dich wäre ich nie hier gelandet. und danke für die Gratz



Naja die Faltsucht ist halt ansteckend... 

Und noch antragend Großes Gratz zum *10Mio*-Stuhl naluwams. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stefan84*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stefan84 ein Prost auf dich


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch abermals


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Stefan84*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation  *Stefan84 *


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stefan84*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zu seiner *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz !


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Ultimo*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein  auf *Ultimo*


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jippieyayeah *Ultimo  *


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat* zu seiner *12.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *MehlstaubtheCat  (@The_Dragon:*Normalerweise ist der nächste Meilenstein bei 20 Mio. )


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Ultimo * 

@*picar81_4711*, danke - aber die 11. hatte Martin übersprungen  ... das erschien mir angebracht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PhilippOstertag *zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratiüü, Mister Ostertag


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ich schicke *PhilippOstertag *ein


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PhilippOstertag *


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *PhilippOstertag * :daumen;


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein grosses Grats an *Stefan84*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf* PhilippOstertag*  und *Stefan84*


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Euch sei gedankt 
Natürlich von mir auch ein Grats an *PhilippOstertag *


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *PhilippOstertag* und *Stefan84* 

Macht weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zu seiner* 7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Cthulhu*


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir dickes Grats an *Cthulhu *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dickes GZ *Cthulhu*


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Cthulhu *  ;daumen:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Icebreaker* macht sich auch noch ein Vorweihnachtsgeschenk und holt sich seine *7.*Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Let's fetz *Icebreaker*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Icebreaker *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Icebreaker* Gratziii


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Icebreaker *


----------



## Icebreaker87 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Leute. Ja paar kriegen die Geschenke schon früher


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Diesmal geht der  an das ganze Team

*10,442,195 Punkte *Tagesproduktion


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Super*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein neues Gesicht in unser Mio-Club: 
Grosses Grats an *Catcher* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Icebreaker*und *Catcher*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch der *DerKleineNils* gehört nun auch zu uns Millionären (hoffentlich telefoniert er nicht zu viel im Club, sonst lacht sich noch einer zu Tode ):
Grosses Grats zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Catcher* und *DerKleineNils*


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *DerKleineNils*


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Willkommen im Club der Millionäre *DerKleineNils & Catcher* 
Und auf den *Icebreaker* natürlich auch ein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle  Sind diesmal echt viele 

Immerhin war ich auch bei der Tagesproduktion dabei wenn auch nicht viel  Geil einfach geil !


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich nochmal ein RIESEN GRATS an das gesamte Team hinterher, gestern haben wir mit
*
10.316.885* *Punkten*

abermals die 10-Millionen-Marke am Tag geknackt


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stimmt - und einmal mehr - ihr seid wirklich alle "bestes Team wo gibt auf Welt"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das Beste Team


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder begrüßen wir einen "Neuen" im Club der Millionäre: 
Grats an *JeansOn*  zu seiner *1. Million*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Gratulation an JeansOn zum ersten Stuhl!
Hast ihn dir verdient


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an *JeansOn* und willkommen im Club der Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dark-Nightmare* macht sich gleich selber sein erstes Weihnachtgeschenk > grosses Grats zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *JeansOn *und  *Dark-Nightmare*
Und an das gesamte Team: Ein neuer Tages-Rekord von: *10,722,665* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dark-Nightmare* und an das ganze Team - eure Leistung ist


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nächste Jahr machen wir noch einen höheren Rekord  ich war da nur mit 10k pp dabei 

Schöne Weihnachten !


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder eine "Sonder-Würdigung"

Das Team hat auf heute früh den Monatsrekord von November bereits pulverisiert


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen:

*Ihr seit SPITZE!!!*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah ! Geilomat  

Weiter so die Australier knacken wir noch


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bestes Team

 Ein sehr naher Bekannter liegt gerade im Krankenhaus und die Ärzte sagen man kann nichts mehr machen. 
Ein weiterer Ansporn


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TheSebi41: Mein Beileid


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@TheSebi: gerade wenn die Ärzte meinen das man "nichts mehr machen kann", geschehen trotz allem immer noch kleine Wunder! Also noch die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, auch wenn es schwer ist... 
Ich drück jedenfalls beide verfügbaren .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat sich *brooker* auch noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht:
Grosses Grats zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats zur *1. *Mio, *brooker*


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, GRATS zur ersten Mille *brooker*!


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Ihr seid aber aufmerksam! Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich gerade etwas unzufrieden mit der Ausbeute. Waren wohl keine "ordentlichen" WUs mehr da, denn Sie lagen bei Euch unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Müsst mir mal verraten, wo ich die bestellen kann.

Wir alle rocken hier und beißen uns über der 10MioMarke hoffentlich fest!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *brooker*


----------



## brooker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *Kapitan* macht sich auch noch im Nachhinein ein ganz grosses Weihnachtsgeschenk :
Grosses Grats zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Kapitan*


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir  und  für unseren _*Kapitan*_.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir an *Kapitan *Weiter so.....**


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gosche auf und Schnaps  hinein, für den *Kapitan* muss das so sein !  Gratzi !


----------



## brooker (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, 100 Mio! Respekt und  Kapitän.


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... gestern haben wir gemeinsam wieder die 10Mio-Marke geknackt!


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 sauber, weiter so


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Icebreaker* macht sich auch noch ein Vorweihnachtsgeschenk und holt sich seine *7.*Mio > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein neues Gesicht in unser Mio-Club:
> Grosses Grats an *Catcher* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auch der *DerKleineNils* gehört nun auch zu uns Millionären (hoffentlich telefoniert er nicht zu viel im Club, sonst lacht sich noch einer zu Tode ):
> Grosses Grats zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stefan84 schrieb:


> Und wieder begrüßen wir einen "Neuen" im Club der Millionäre:
> Grats an *JeansOn*  zu seiner *1. Million*





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Dark-Nightmare* macht sich gleich selber sein erstes Weihnachtgeschenk > grosses Grats zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hat sich *brooker* auch noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht:
> Grosses Grats zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser *Kapitan* macht sich auch noch im Nachhinein ein ganz grosses Weihnachtsgeschenk :
> Grosses Grats zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohha  Da hat sich einiges zusammen getragen. *SUPER LEISTUNG*  

*Ich gratuliere allen und wünsche euch das Beste!! *


_Evtl. ist das heute das letzte Mal, dass wir uns in diesem Jahr sehen ^^, daher wünsch ich allen einen guten Rutsch! _


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, da geht was ab! Alle meine Glückwünsche und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser *Icebreaker *holt sich auch noch kurz vor Jahresende seine* 8.*Mio > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Icebreaker *


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Icebreaker *


----------



## brooker (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Icebreaker *


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats! *Icebreaker *


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  *Icebreaker*


----------



## Icebreaker87 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Leute. Habe mein Ziel geschafft für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gestern haben wir erneut die 10 Millionen geknackt:

*10.146.188 Punkte *
wurden uns auf unser Konto gutgeschrieben! Das ist doch mal eine schöne Zahl zum Jahresabschluss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir erneut die 10 Millionen geknackt:
> 
> *10.146.188 Punkte *
> wurden uns auf unser Konto gutgeschrieben! Das ist doch mal eine schöne Zahl zum Jahresabschluss



Es wird noch besser....

Mit den Dezember-Zahlen kratzen wir an der 300 Mio.-Grenze
Und das ist ein *RIESEN* Sprung


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr auf jeden Fall



.. Im Vergleich zu *jedem* Monat bisher ...

Das - als Beispiel - war der September 2010 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-eine-wuerdigung-post2288477.html#post2288477


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 einfach nur


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann wird es jetzt aber endlich mal wieder Zeit das unser *Mutterschiff* wieder mit an Bord kommt! 
Aber das gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Dann wird es jetzt aber endlich mal wieder Zeit das unser *Mutterschiff* wieder mit an Bord kommt!
> Aber das gehört eher in die Rumpelkammer



Stimmt - *beides* !!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Special_Flo* holt sich noch seine Silverster-Mio > grosses Grats zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke ja... die GTX780ti lief mal nen paar stunden  ca.300k ppd laut hfm.net mit 1,2GHz.


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir *Special_Flo*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle !  

Juhu ich lebe noch !  Was für eine Nacht !


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Special_Flo* kriegt auch noch von mir einen


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Special_Flo*


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das vergangene Jahr war einfach nur 

*die Hütte einfach nur!*


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Special_Flo* 

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch allen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats geht an *brooker* zu seiner bereits *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das zweite Grosses Grats geht an *michael7738* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi euch beiden !


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  für die beiden


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *brooker *und  *michael7738*


----------



## brooker (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...  ... wenn das hier so weiter geht, werd ich noch zum Alki


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir natürlich  und .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und damit die beiden nicht so alleine sind, schliesst sich *Puppe* ihnen als Neuzugang an  > grosses Grats zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen im Millionenclub, *Puppe*


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Puppe *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für die *Puppe *und den *Ultimo*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle ! 

Und schon wieder, schlucken alle den Schnaps hier nieder  Prost


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zu seiner *7.*Mio


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls ein  für *Ultimo*!
Ich habe anscheinend keine Würde mehr verdient


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die kommt bei 20 Mio 
Ein  auf *Ultimo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an *Skaazi* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir dürfen auch wieder jemand neues Begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Stefan84:
Wir gratsen nach den Milestones von News and Updates - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats :
1.Mio > 2. > 3. ..., 10. > 20. > 30. ..., 100. > 200. > 300. ... 1.Mia > 1,5.Mia > 2.Mia > 2,5Mia > 3.Mia (obwohl eigentlich der Abstand 1.Mia wäre machen wir es alle 500.Mio > geht schon so genug lange )


----------



## Stefan84 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *Einmannkapelle* bläst uns jetzt aber gehörig den Marsch  Glückwunsch zur ersten Million! 
Und ebenfalls Glückwunsch an *Skaazi* zur 9. Million 


@A.Meier-PS3: war doch auch nur ein kleiner Spaß im neuen Jahr


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Skaazi* und *Einmannkapelle*


----------



## Haxti (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Rückwirkendes Grats an alle, die ich verpasst habe  

Seit dem neuen PCGH Layout geht die doofe Android App nicht mehr, und ich bekomme keine Forenbenachrichtigungen mehr. Sorry


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an * brooker + michael7738 + Puppe + Ultimo + Skaazi + Einmannkapelle *  für ihre Erfolge!


----------



## brooker (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Prost, gestern waren wieder mehr als 10 Mio pro Tag fällig . Super Team-Leistung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77* zu seiner *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! *andi77* 

So bin auch wieder mehr am Falten. der Urlaub ist vorbei.

Voll schub geht momentan noch nicht, aber Standgas ist drin


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77*


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *andi77 *


----------



## LikZ (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an die Kollegen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf andi77, Skaazi und die Einmannkapelle


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an andi77, Skazzi und Einmannkapelle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Flunkey* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Flunkey*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an* Flunkey*


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir ebenfalls ein  für *Flunkey*.


----------



## The_Dragon (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Flunkey*


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Flunkey


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn ich mir die Produktivität so ansehe, in der Team Summary seit dem ich auf Platzt 16 Festklebe und meine 24 std Produktion dort jeden Tag mehr steigt. habe ich das gefühlr irgendwie schlafende Hühner aufgeschreckt zu haben. vorher war ich auf Platz 20 - 18 bei Ca 80 PPD und jetzt hauen die Herren ja auch wieder gut was raus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! *Flunkey* Hoch das Glas und rein in die Nose


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ein Prosit aufs Team  seit dem 03.01.2015 haben wir jeden Tag die 10Mio-Marke geknackt!! Und am 05.01.2015 hatten wir sogar über 11Mio!!! Der durchschnittliche Tagesausbeute liegt nun über 10Mio PPD. Der Wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein zweites Grosses Grats geht an *Ultimo* zu seiner *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle beide


----------



## Stefan84 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *Haxti & Ultimo*


----------



## brooker (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ein Prosit auf Haxti & Ultimo


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das dritte Grosse Grats von heute geht an *steffen0278* für seine *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat seine 1.Mio schon erfaltet bevor ich mit den "rockt"-Smileys angefangen habe (meine ältesten Smileys sind von Ende Mai 2011) und jetzt ist er nach langer Pause wieder dabei >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*steffen0278*


----------



## Haxti (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und danke


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes  auf *steffen0278,* *Haxti *und *Ultimo!*


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dafür das gestern wohl bei einigen die Clienten umhergesponnen haben:

*10.393.915 **Punkte* haben wir trotz dessen "erwirtschaftet"! Das ist damit der 6. Tag in Folge bei dem wir über der Grenze von 10 Millionen am Tag liegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *steffen0278*


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Haxti*,  *Ultimo* und *steffen0278*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an das Gesamte Team.ohne euch wäre das alles nicht möglich.wenn das so weiter geht kommen wir noch in die top ten.
Apropo top ten.stefan 84 gib mal nen bissle Gas im Team summary ich hole auf


----------



## Stefan84 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Mr.Ultimo:
Würde ich ja gerne, aber wenn es eine Core_15 nach der anderen hagelt wird das schwer mit dem Gas geben...

BTT:
Auch von mir Glückwunsch und  an *steffen0278*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats für 40 Mio


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Gandalf75

Und auf unser Team, die Avg PPD liegt jetzt schon bei 95K. Also im Schnitt müsste jeder aktive(109!) 95k! machen, dass wir auf unser Team-PPD kommen. Eine super Leistung!
*


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 auf Gandalf75 und das Team.

@picar: ich werde die kommenden 2 Tage nur mit der 3570 arbeiten können. Die 7970 ist heute früh in die Post gegangen und die 970er kommt leider erst Dienstag unter Wasser wieder ans Netz.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein  auf *Gandalf75*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *4.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:
Langsam wird es echt unübersichtlich auf PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats zu erkennen, wer frisch einen Milestone erreicht hat.


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Yrthis zur 4.Mio 

@ A.Meier: wieso, Du stößt doch nicht mit allen an  Was sollen Bumblebee und ich sagen - hicks -  Prost


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle ! 

Krass was hier im Team aktuell abgeht !


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Yrthis*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder ein neues Gesicht in unseren Reihen: 
Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Prost


----------



## Stefan84 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Willkommen im Club der Millionäre *ScandaL.cH *
Auch nicht schlecht nen Link als Nick zu tarnen


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Yrthis* und *ScandaL.cH* 

 Großes GRATS an *Gandalf75*


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an den Neuzugang


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zu seiner *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, großes Grats und Prost


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein   auf *mallkuss*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mallkuss* zu seiner *60.*Mio - eine echte Hausnummer


----------



## Stefan84 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *mallkuss*


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Großes Grats an *mallkuss* 

Weiter so^^


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Wow, Martin du hast ja schon die *13. Million Punkte* geknackt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gratuliere*


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mallkuss *


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... prost auf Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke ! Miauuu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... das geht ja hier ab wie Sau!


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Ultimo*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... das geht ja hier ab wie Sau!



Nein, wie PCGHx 

Grats an *Ultimo*


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Ultimo *


----------



## brooker (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumblebee:  geht ab wie PCGHx - das ist die Superlative

PS: in 5 Tagen haben wir die Australier im Sack


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zu seiner *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *brooker*


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* brooker *


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... danke.


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *brooker*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz ! *Brooker* 

Bald wird dein PC noch besser laufen


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *brooker*


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... @ cat. Das hoffe ich. Morgen 15:00 bei Dir im Channel gehts mit der GPU los. Meine Erwartungshaltung ist hoch! :o))


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Icebreaker* zur* 9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Icebreaker*


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Icebreaker*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Icebreaker*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bier für *Icebreaker*


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir einen  und ein  auf den *Eisbrecher*!


----------



## The_Dragon (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *Icebreaker*


----------



## sc59 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats ans Team ,
127 aktive Mitglieder .
das gibt ne mächtige Party  wenn wir zum Welt - Krebstag /Woche noch mehr aktivieren können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich ein* M E G A -Grats *zum neuen Weltranglistenplatz 13

Ihr seid *OBERSPITZE   *


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Prost Männers  und verwöhnt Euren Rechnern zur Feier des Tages leckeren Biosstrom und kühle Ostseeluft. WaKü bitte mit einem Schuss Bier verfeinern


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das ganze Team


----------



## Haxti (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die letzten Reise-nach-Jerusalem-Gewinner und an das ganze Team [emoji5]


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Juhu ! Endlich auf 13  

Gratz ans TEAM !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *ThoSch*_0815 zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* hbf878* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die 3


----------



## brooker (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Prost Ihr drei


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein dreifaches


----------



## Stefan84 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und auch ich schliesse mich an  an alle


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt ist das gesame Team mal wieder dran:

*vorgestern: 10.239.274 Punkte
gestern: 10.595.400 Punkte*

 Wie sagte Hans Rosenthal doch gleich: *"Das ist SPITZE!"*


----------



## brooker (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hab ich auch gerade gesehen und gestaunt! Der Wahnsinn! Was für ein Team!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Endlich bin ich auch wieder bei der Musik 

Damit ist jetzt nicht das Musikanten Stadel gemeint 

Gratzi an das ganze TEAM !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Camulorix *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzüüüü Camulorix ! Miauu weiter so


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Camulorix*


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...  auf Camulorix!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* 

Und dann noch die (etwas rhetorische) Frage:
*WAS  HABT IHR DENN EINGEWORFEN ?? *Tagesproduktion gestern * 12,607,472 *Punkte


----------



## sc59 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und dann noch die (etwas rhetorische) Frage:
> *WAS  HABT IHR DENN EINGEWORFEN ?? *Tagesproduktion gestern * 12,607,472 *Punkte



Protein Pillen


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




[size=+2]*Wow! Starke Leistung!!*[/size]

 [size=+2]GRATULATION !!! [/size]

_Schön Montag morgen wünsch ich euch_


----------



## brooker (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hab da ne Idee: 



brooker schrieb:


> Prost Männers  und verwöhnt Eure Rechnern zur Feier des Tages mit leckeren Biosstrom und kühle Ostseeluft. WaKü bitte mit einem Schuss Bier verfeinern



Der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht!


----------



## Amigafan (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Camulorix*
> 
> Und dann noch die (etwas rhetorische) Frage:
> *WAS  HABT IHR DENN EINGEWORFEN ?? *Tagesproduktion gestern * 12,607,472 *Punkte



Na - OC-Pillen natürlich 
Grats auch von mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das Team für den Top Wert von 12,607,472


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sehr sehr schööööön 

Neuer Rekord ! Ist vor dem neuen Rekord 

Weiter so liebe Teamkollegen ! 

Wir rocken !


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auf jeden fall haben wir jetzt platz 13 eingenommen.

machen wir weiterso. ich sage für mich als ziel auf gehts zu weiteren 10 millionen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *brooker*


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *brooker *


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! *brooker *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Miauu *Brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

_Martin, es ist ja schon wieder soweit_ 
@ *MehlstaubtheCat*
 Super!  Du hast ja schon die *14. Million Punkte* zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gratuliere*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Merci !


----------



## brooker (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ein Prosit auf MehlstaubtheCat! 

... Danke für die Blumen ... Prost


----------



## Amigafan (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *brooker* zur *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.  

*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *TheSebi41* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *TheSebi41* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats auch von mir an *brooker* zur *4*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.
> 
> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *TheSebi41* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



GratZ! an *brooker*  

Super Leistung Basti!  
 *TheSebi41*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Saubere Arbeit !! Weiter so

_Moin_


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke !

Sebi mein Freund Gratzüüüü Miauu 

Gratz ebenso an alle anderen !

Augen auf und Bier heran, schauen wir mal wer mehr schlucken kann ! PROST


----------



## brooker (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *TheSebi41*


----------



## Amigafan (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats gehen an *ChrisBacker* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

so ich hab dann mal mein 11 mille eingefahren und zusätzlich mir den 7 platz der täglichen top Producer geholt


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ChrisBacker*


----------



## brooker (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ChrisBacker* weiter so


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre" *Chrisbacker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *ChrisBacker*


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *ChrisBacker*


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *brooker* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Miauuu *Brooker*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *brooker*


----------



## Babbavs (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an brooker


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Brooker*


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *brooker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats auch an *Mastermaisi777* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch an *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *brooker* und *Mastermaisi777 *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schnurrrr *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## Babbavs (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein fettes Grats an *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## Amigafan (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *Mastermaisi777* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *brooker* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GratZ! an euch beiden


----------



## Babbavs (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ein extra fettes* Grats an *sensit1ve_* für das Erreichen der *1. Mio*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> *Ein extra fettes* Grats an *sensit1ve_* für das Erreichen der *1. Mio*



Dankeschön


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@all: Danke für die Blumen  Grats an Euch! 

Grats an Mastermaisi777 zur 8. Mio  

Grats an  sensit1ve_  zur 1. Mio, die ist die schwersten   weiter so!


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an Alex


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jens, Basti und A.Meier-PS3


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein  für *sensit1ve_*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Bumblebee


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *sensit1ve* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! Und wieder ein Millionäre mehr  
Willlkommen im Club, sensit1ve_ !


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Topper_Harley* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Topper_Harley *


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich musste erstmal wieder Bier holen, so wie das hier abgeht  : Grats an *Topper_Harley*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Amigafan und Martin  und natürlich auch ein großes Grats an *Topper_Harley  *


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr *WAAAAAHNSINNIGEN* habt es wieder geschafft *12,460,793 Punkte *gestern 

Und natürlich auch von mir ein großes Grats an *Topper_Harley *


----------



## Babbavs (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Topper_Harley *


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *sensit1ve_ und **Topper_Harley*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke picar81_4711


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ihr *WAAAAAHNSINNIGEN* habt es wieder geschafft *12,460,793 Punkte *gestern


Grats dazu auch von mir.*

Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *fettes* Grats an =ADG=Mike_GERMANY


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! *Topper_Harley* 

70 Mio ist heftig ! Gratz *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Uiii - *ADG=Mike_GERMANY* - hast in den letzten 2 Tagen ja mächtig Gas gegeben 
Gratz zu der 70.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chicago* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  an *Chicago*


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  Grats an *Chicago *


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> *Ein extra fettes* Grats an *sensit1ve_* für das Erreichen der *1. Mio*





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Topper_Harley* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.






Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ihr *WAAAAAHNSINNIGEN* habt es wieder geschafft *12,460,793 Punkte *gestern
> 
> Und natürlich auch von mir ein großes Grats an *Topper_Harley *





Amigafan schrieb:


> Große [/B][/SIZE]Grats gehen außerdem an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* für das Erreichen der *70*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Langzeitstuhls.







A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Chicago* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Heute mal kurz und knapp ^^ _
[size=+2] *GratZ! an alle*[/size]   

*Weiter so!! *


----------



## sensit1ve_ (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* und *Chicago*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  und  auf *Chicago*


----------



## Babbavs (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Fettes Grats an *Chicago*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! *Chigago* auf die weitern 5.Mio


----------



## Amigafan (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats  auch von mir an *Chicago* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## brooker (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats an Chicago


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön Leute! 
Hätte das selbst gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Cthulhu* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.


----------



## brooker (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz an *Cthulhu *


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Cthulhu*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *Cthulhu *


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Cthulhu*


----------



## Babbavs (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *Fettes* Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ ! *Cthulhu*


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Martin, gibt richtig Gas* 

@ *MehlstaubtheCat*
 Super!  Du hast ja schon die *15. Million* übersprungen und hast direkt die *16. Millionmarke* klar gemacht! 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Gratuliere*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> *Martin, gibt richtig Gas*
> 
> @ *MehlstaubtheCat*
> Super!  Du hast ja schon die *15. Million* übersprungen und hast direkt die *16. Millionmarke* klar gemacht!
> ...



.. So ist das mit den Katzen - gewaltiges Sprung-Potenzial 

Grats und Miau - du verdienst es


----------



## Amigafan (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Knutowskie* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Knutowskie*, alter Falter - ich gratuliere dir


----------



## Babbavs (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MehlstaubtheCat
*Grats an  *Knutowskie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hbf878* auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Knutowskie, hbf878 *und *brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Knutowskie* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur* 6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zu seiner *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 *Gratulation* 

Macht weiter so ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auf die drei mit Gebrüll und viel Bier dabei ! 
*Knutowskie, hbf878 und brooker*


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei


----------



## sensit1ve_ (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cthulhu, **Martin, **Knutowskie, **hbf878 *und *Jens *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK *zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und an *Icebreaker* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Grats an alle



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK *zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auch von mir ein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gz ! An alle Milestoner !


----------



## Amigafan (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *brooker *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls. 
- *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls. 
- *Icebreaker *für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 
- *TH-ECH *für das Erreichen der *60*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:
> 
> - *brooker *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.
> - *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur Anschließen


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... super Ergebnis, von Euch allen! 

Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## Babbavs (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosse Grats an *TheSebi41*


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wenn Du auf die HP anspielst, jepp, ganz großes Kino  leider wurde es im Beitrag trotz Vorlage nicht erwähnt


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:
> 
> - *brooker *für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.
> - *hbf878 *für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls.
> ...



Sauber!  Gratulation an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  - da habt ihr aber wieder mal *GEWALTIG* zugeschlagen 

Die *317,716,659 Punkte *vom Januar sind ein neuer *Rekord* 

 - ganz gewaltig die Hütte

.. und unbescheiden wie ich nun mal bin  - noch so als Nebensatz - ich habe gestern das erste Mal die 4 Mio.-Grenze geknackt


----------



## Amigafan (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> - da habt ihr aber wieder mal *GEWALTIG* zugeschlagen
> 
> Die *317,716,659 Punkte *vom Januar sind ein neuer *Rekord*
> 
> - ganz gewaltig die Hütte



Glückwunsch dazu auch von mir.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. und unbescheiden wie ich nun mal bin  - noch so als Nebensatz - ich habe gestern das erste Mal die 4 Mio.-Grenze geknackt



Glückwunsch  - und noch so als Nebensatz - Du darfst Dich ruhig noch etwas mehr anstrengen . . .


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dazu auch von mir.
> 
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch  - und noch so als Nebensatz - Du darfst Dich ruhig noch etwas mehr anstrengen . . .



Spookie sagt "Aber echt hey!" 

Und natürlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *brooker* zur *7*. Mio bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und noch ein grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *7.*Mio


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ebenfalls ein großes Grats an *brooker *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! *brooker*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> - da habt ihr aber wieder mal *GEWALTIG* zugeschlagen
> 
> Die *317,716,659 Punkte *vom Januar sind ein neuer *Rekord*
> 
> - ganz gewaltig die Hütte



Ein *fettes* *Grats* an das komplette *PCGH -  Team *


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch von mir ein . Weiter so.....


----------



## Babbavs (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und auch von mir noch ein grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *7.*Mio


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...  und nochmals


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sc59* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, *sc59*


----------



## Amigafan (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *sc59* zur *20*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Tagesresultat von gestern ... *12,792,783 *Punkte 

Ihr macht mir Angst - Freunde - aber auf eine gute Art


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gestern 12,792,783 Punkte erfaltet 
Heute geht das noch besser


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern 12,792,783 Punkte erfaltet
> Heute geht das noch besser



.. sag ich doch ..


----------



## sc59 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Danke.
Und jetz ab an neue Rekorde in der FoldingExtremePcghWeek.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *sc59*


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an alle Teilnehmer des Folding-Events!!


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *sc59*


----------



## Babbavs (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sc59*


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine Mega Leistung von *15,798,943 *Punkten haben wir wir am Weltkrebstag erbracht.

 Einfach


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *DerKleineNils* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## ebastler (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Hab in letzter Zeit auch mit OC gefaltet, um vor den Ferien, in denen ich wegfahr, noch die Million zu knacken 

In den Ferien werde ich gar nicht zum Falten kommen, danach lasse ich es etwas langsamer angehen. 350W 24/7 kann ich mir auf Dauer nicht leisten^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! Endlich auch Millionär


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Starbuck82* zur *20.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an *the_ebastler* den *kleinen Nils*und *Starbuck 82*Ihr seid der Wahnsinn!


----------



## sc59 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Eine Mega Leistung von *15,798,943 *Punkten haben wir wir am Weltkrebstag erbracht.
> 
> Einfach



Ich leg mal noch einen drauf: Stand 7:09 MEZ
Eine Mega Leistung von *16,161,891 *Punkten haben wir wir am Weltkrebstag erbracht.


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *Starbuck82* für das Erreichen der  *20*.Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhs. 
 - *das gesamte Team* für ein "überirdisches" Tagesergebnis von *16.161.891* Punkte.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir sind aber hier in einer anderen Zeitzone  Ich rechne auf meiner Webseite mit unserer Zeit 

Dann noch ein Grats an *the_ebastler den kleinen Nilsund Starbuck 82 *


----------



## sensit1ve_ (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ebastler*, *DerKleineNils* und *Starbuck 82 *

Ein *fettes Grats* zur *1.Mio.* und alles Gute zum Geburtstag an meinen Dad aka. *Babbavs*


----------



## Amigafan (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *Babbavs *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 

PS: 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auch von mir an *the_ebastler, Babbavs, DerKleineNils und Starbuck82*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## Babbavs (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats an alle

@ Amigafan:  Danke
@sensit1ve_ aka Alex  *Danke Dir*


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*ganz großes GRATZ ans gesamte Team* Ihr seid der Wahnsinn! 

@Babbavs: happy birthday und viele schöne WUs


----------



## Babbavs (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@brooker

Ich Danke Dir
läuft ganz ordentlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Babbavs (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ A.Meier-PS3

Danke Dir


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats auch von mir an *sc59* zur *20*. Mio bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.





brooker schrieb:


> ... Gratz an alle Teilnehmer des Folding-Events!!


Dem schließ ich mich an  dafür habt ihr diesen hier  sichtlich verdient!




TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Eine Mega Leistung von *15,798,943 *Punkten haben wir wir am Weltkrebstag erbracht.
> 
> Einfach


Respekt  




Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *DerKleineNils* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gratulation! Wirklich reife Leistung!  Weiter so ^^* 




sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Grats an *ebastler*, *DerKleineNils* und *Starbuck 82 * ]
> 
> 
> 
> Ein *fettes Grats* zur *1.Mio.* und alles Gute zum Geburtstag an meinen Dad aka. *Babbavs*




Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und zur 1. Million wünsch ich dir, *Babbavs*!  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *Gratuliere zu deiner 17. Mio.*


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *StaffBull*,* arcDaniel *und* zinki* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

   *Große* Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für ein Tagesergebnis von *16.403.289* Punkten.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für ein Tagesergebnis von *16.403.289* Punkten.



Genau - schon wieder eine Steigerung zu gestern


----------



## StaffBull (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Klasse Leistung!


----------



## Babbavs (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *das gesamte Team* für ein Tagesergebnis von *16.403.289* Punkten.



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen.

@The_Dragon: Danke Dir


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes Gratz an die neuen Millionären und ans Team für den neuen Rekord!


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *MESeidel* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *MESeidel* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.



Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *StaffBull*,* arcDaniel *und* zinki* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".



Auch von mir ein  

Und auch an *MESeidel *ein**


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Supersache - ein Grats an *StaffBull*,* arcDaniel *und* zinki* auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle ! Wird immer schwerer alle einzeln auf zu zählen


----------



## arcDaniel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch, ich gebe mein bestes


----------



## Babbavs (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir Grats an alle


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... es ist der Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht! Gratz und Dank an alle


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *sensit1ve* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Alex für 2 Mio.


----------



## Babbavs (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Guten Morgen Alex,

*Große Grats* gehen an  dich  für das Erreichen der *2*. Million

Gruß dein Dad


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Moin Alex,

auch von mir *großes Gratz zur 2. Million*  ... weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"hier kommt Alex" - Grats zur zweiten


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *Alex*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *XdrWatsonX *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 

Edit:
*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an *brooker* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *XdrWatsonX *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein  auf Euch und alle Neuen!


----------



## sensit1ve_ (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke Euch 
*Grats an das komplette Team* 

P.S.: Sobald die 3.Mio. voll sind wird umgebaut . Hab mein Board von der RMA wieder . Dann faltet ein i7 4930k @ 4,4GHz. Der 780er hab ich noch n bissl die Sporen gegeben. Läuft jetzt mit 1202MHz  bei max. 67°C.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle - es geht gut voran


----------



## Babbavs (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kommt man mit dem Gratsen gar nicht mehr hinterher.
Was für ein TEAM

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*StaffBull* hat sich bereits seine *2.*Mio geholt > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *StaffBull*


----------



## Amigafan (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats  auch von mir an *StaffBull* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *StaffBull* hat sich bereits seine *2.*Mio geholt > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neuer Tagesrekord - *18,277,223 *Punkte - einfach überirdisch


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Neuer Tagesrekord - *18,277,223 *Punkte - einfach überirdisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Große* Grats dazu auch von mir. 


*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *arcDaniel *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls". 
 - *Schmicki* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats dazu auch von mir.
> 
> 
> *Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:
> ...



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:
> 
> - *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *arcDaniel *für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls".
> - *Schmicki* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.



Tolle Leistung - Grats an alle


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das nun sehr große Team 
[emoji14]cghrockt:


----------



## Amigafan (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *hbf878* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tnx, das motiviert weiter Heizöl zu sparen...


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht! MEGA GRATZ an alle


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super (und danke), dass alles so gut läuft  über Wochenende musst ich aber etwas pausen zum HotS spielen...


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... soso , nicht so schlimm. Dafür lässte das ganze zwei Tage länger laufen und alles ist in Butter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *MODKiller *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes Grats auch von mir an den *MODKiller*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... also ich weiss nicht so recht... einer der MOD's killt?? 

Nee, natürlich auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *StaffBull*,* arcDaniel *und* zinki* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *MESeidel* für das Erreichen der *40*. Mio bzw. des *4*. Langzeitstuhls.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *sensit1ve* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *XdrWatsonX *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> 
> Edit:
> *Große* Grats gehen außerdem an *brooker* für das Erreichen der *8*. Mio. bzw. des *8*. Stuhls.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *StaffBull* hat sich bereits seine *2.*Mio geholt > grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats dazu auch von mir.
> 
> 
> *Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:
> ...





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *hbf878* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Oh je^^ ihr wart richtig fleißig*   

Zusammenfassend: 
Ihr seid Spitze! Gratulation !!! 

Ebenfalls gratuliere ich dir, Martin zur nächsten Stufe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratulation zu deinen *18. Million Punkten*!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gratulation zu deinen *18. Million Punkten*! 

Wie jetzt - schon wieder eine Mio. mehr?? Donner und Doris


----------



## StaffBull (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation zu deinen 18 Million Punkten Martin!


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Martin


----------



## Amigafan (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *StaffBull* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## StaffBull (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *StaffBull* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.




*Danke schön!*


----------



## Babbavs (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Martin 
Grats ab StaffBull


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an StaffBull


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an StaffBull


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *StaffBull*


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... gratz an *StaffBull*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *muhmuh* zur* 2.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *muhmuh*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle ! 

GZ an alle weiteren Falt Kollegen ! 

Love you guys !


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *muhmuh*


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *muhmuh *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich 3 grosses Grats auf einmal :
*arcDaniel* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*kampfschaaaf* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*haga* zur *1.*Mio > Willkommen bei den "Millionären"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und gleich noch 3 Grats hinterher ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ich kann mich nur dem Anschließen


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich 3 grosses Grats auf einmal :
> *arcDaniel* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



GratZ! an *arcDaniel* , *kampfschaaaf* und *haga*


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei


----------



## StaffBull (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle!


----------



## sensit1ve_ (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große *Grats* an das komplette *Team*


----------



## Babbavs (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir grosse Grats an alle


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Wahnsinn, was Ihr hier leistet. Danke dafür!


----------



## Amigafan (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *haga* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *muhmuh* und *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.
 - *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten 3 "Rocker" :
1. Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *r4ffzahn* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei "Racker" ..erm.. "Rocker"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Babbavs* rockt sich auch schon zur *2.*Mio > Grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten 3 "Rocker" :
> 1. Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Babbavs* rockt sich auch schon zur *2.*Mio > Grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *NameNick*, *Special_Flo*, *r4ffzahn* und *Babbavs*


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das Team



Wir haben in der Faltwoche *114,488,270* Punkte gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder zwei mit neuen persönlichen Milestones :
Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *StaffBull *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen


----------



## StaffBull (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön und natürlich Grats an die anderen!


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder zwei mit neuen persönlichen Milestones :
> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...




GratZ! an *brooker* und *StaffBull*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf alle Millionäre und an das gesamte Team!


----------



## Babbavs (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



StaffBull schrieb:


> Danke schön und natürlich Grats an die anderen!



Dem möchte ich mich natürlich anschließen.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *Special_Flo, r4ffzahn, **NameNick *und *Babbavs   *


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes Gratz an die Millionäre  und danke für die Blumen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das Rockfestival geht weiter :
1. Grosses Grats geht an *michael7738* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *kampfschaaaf* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das 3. Grosses Grats geht an den neuen Rocker *Mettigel *für seine *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nana! Danke für die Blümchen; aber 3.000k pts habe ich erreicht, keine 4. 
Hab' in den Stats gesehen, daß ich es durch den kurzen und heftigen Einsatz von 4 Clients über 160h hinweg, auf Platz 7 der PCGH TOP Producer gebracht hatte.

Wir hätte noch mehr Leute erreichen müssen. Man sollte einen* größeren Anreiz schaffen*: Vielleicht, indem man die aktiven Falter in einer solchen Aktion in der Printed auflistet und die Werbetrommel für das nächste Mal rührt. Sowas zieht, denn jeder Gamer, oder besser User möchte seinen Namen einmal in der Printed sehen. Ich hoffe, ich spreche hier nicht nur für mich selbst! Es war zu Zeiten der PCGHX-Printed auch immer mein Traum, mal da in einem Ranking abgedruckt zu werden. Das hatte ich geschafft und war motiviert ein weiteres Mal irgendwas verrücktes zu benchen. Nur leider, ... naja. Das Schicksal der PCGHX kennen wir ja alle.

Ich hoffe einen ordentlichen Beitrag geleistet zu haben und freue mich auf die nächste Aktion!
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein neues Gesicht in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *KaterTom* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an KaterTom


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats nachträglich auch von mir an:

 - *NameNick*, *Mettigel* und *KaterTom*für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *Babbavs* und für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.
 - *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 
 - *S**taffBull* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.
 - *Special_Flo* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls. 
 - *michael7738* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.  
 - *r4ffzahn* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.  


*Große* Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *Knussperkopp *für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *Skaazi* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation!  

*@ NameNick, Mettigel, KaterTom, Babbavs, kampfschaaaf, StaffBull, Special_Flo, michael7738, r4ffzahn, Knussperkopp und Skaazi *

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Blizzard_Mamba* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Rocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle anderen

So langsam verliere ich den Überblick - es gibt einfach zu viele zu gute Typen hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zu seiner *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats auch von mir an *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes *Gratz an alle *


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und von mir natürlich auch ein Grats an *arcDaniel*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ an alle !


----------



## Babbavs (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man kommt mit dem Gratsen nicht mehr hinterher deshalb:
Grosses Gratz an alle


----------



## Babbavs (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Martin,

Sehe gerade das Du deine *19. Million* fertig hast.

*Fette Grats*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gosses Grats an *sensit1ve_* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle !


----------



## Babbavs (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Morgen Alex,

*Fette Grats zur 3. Million* 

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gosses Grats an *sensit1ve*


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an  sensit1ve* 

Sagt mal, wollen wir die PPDs nicht in Euro umschreiben lassen?


----------



## Amigafan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mit an *sensit1ve* für das Erreichen der *3*. Moi. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wollen wir die PPDs nicht in Euro umschreiben lassen?


Wenn dann werden höchstens amerikanische Dollar draus  > würde ich trotzdem sofort tauschen


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gosses Grats an *sensit1ve_* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch ein  von mir!


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zu seiner *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Babbavs schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Sehe gerade das Du deine *19. Million* fertig hast.
> 
> *Fette Grats*





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gosses Grats an *sensit1ve_* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *arcDaniel*, *MehlstaubtheCat* und *sensit1ve_*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Euch


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Alex


----------



## Amigafan (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an:

 - *Anonymous* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 
 - *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Anonymous* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.
> - *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *5*. Mio. bzw. des *5*. Stuhls.



GratZ! an *Anonymous* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein   an *Anonymous* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Anonymous* und *arcDaniel *


----------



## Babbavs (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Grats an *Anonymous* und *arcDaniel *



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mit an *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein  für unser *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Grats an *kampfschaaaf zur 4.Mio *


----------



## brooker (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... super!


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  auf *kampfschaaaf, Anonymous* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## Babbavs (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ein  für unser *kampfschaaaf*



Auch von mir.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziiii everyone ! Miauuu !


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *Hi**tch81* und *alextest* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## brooker (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Millionäre . Weiter so


----------



## Amigafan (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große* Grats gehen an *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wir dürfen heute zwei neue Gesichter in unserem "Millionärs"-Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an* alextest* und *Hitch81 *zu ihren *1.*Mio's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81*, *alextest* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## Hitch81 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön 

Grats an arcDaniel und Alextest


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *Hi**tch81* und *alextest* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große* Grats gehen an *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *6*. Mio. bzw. des *6*. Stuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Hitch81*, *alextest* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ich durch meine kleine Pause nun hier komplett den Überblick verloren habe:

*Gratulation an alle neu hinzugekommenen, die die schon dabei waren und weitere Meilensteine geknackt haben, sowie Grats an den ganzen (nicht unwichtigen!) Rest des Teams! *


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81*, *alextest* und *arcDaniel*


----------



## brooker (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich schließe mich an! SUPER


----------



## Babbavs (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ich schließe mich an! SUPER



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## brooker (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... super Leistung von *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## Babbavs (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba*



auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba *


----------



## Amigafan (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mit an *Blizzard_Mamba* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


Edit:
*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *raFINNiert* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 - *Babbavs* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Euch


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr rockt beide - Grats


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Werner vor noch ein Tor 

Gratz an beide !


----------



## Stefan84 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir gibts für euch einen fetten !


----------



## brooker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen! Ihr haltet die Ergebnisse hoch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein neues Gesicht in unserem "Millionärs"-Club :
Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club, *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## sensit1ve_ (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Grats an *raFINNiert*, *Babbavs* und *ANDMAN2201 *


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *raFINNiert, Babbavs und ANDMAN2201 *


----------



## Babbavs (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmals Danke an alle

Grats an raFINNiert

Grats an ANDMAN2201


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:
> 
> - *raFINNiert* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein neues Gesicht in unserem "Millionärs"-Club :
> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Blizzard_Mamba*, *raFINNiert*, *Babbavs* und *ANDMAN2201* ;daumen;


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Mitfalter ! Miau


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* Cthulhu* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.. und ich schliesse mich auch an


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Miauu  Gratzi !


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GratZ! an  *brooker* und *Cthulhu*


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## brooker (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Cthulhu rockt! Gratz 

... danke für die Blumen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *Cthulhu* für das Erreichen der *9*. Mio. bzw. des *9*. Stuhls. 
 - *brooker* für das Erreichen der *10*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Langzeitstuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an:

 - *Hitch81* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 
 - *TheSebi41* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reife Leistung - Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *TheSebi41*, *Hitch81* und *ANDMAN2201* 

Weiter so!


----------



## Amigafan (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls. 


*Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *Centurion* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier kommt man mit dem Gratzen ja kaum noch hinterher...
Klasse Jungs, weiter so!


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen außerdem an *Centurion* für das Erreichen der *30*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Langzeitstuhls.



Großes GratZ geht an *Centurion*  !


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Centurion*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *haga* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an den Milestonekollegen 
Und noch ein Grats an* haga *


----------



## sensit1ve_ (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man kommt einfach nicht mehr hinterher mit dem gratsen .
*Große Grats* an das komplette Team


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *haga*


----------



## Babbavs (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Man kommt einfach nicht mehr hinterher mit dem gratsen .
> *Große Grats* an das komplette Team



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## Amigafan (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Rarek* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch an *Rarek*


----------



## Rarek (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke 
und auch von mir ein Gratz an Haga


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WOW er hat seine 1 Mio  Freu 

Gratz an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen! Tolle Leistung, macht weiter so! 


Ich habe gerade mal geschaut. Die aktuell faltende Mannschaft ist nun fast 200 Mann stark. Alle leisten einen Beitrag und das Team kommt somit stetig voran  Danke Euch allen!


----------



## Babbavs (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *FlorianB40* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *FlorianB40* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.



Auch von mir Große Grats


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *FlorianB40* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.


gratz an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## Stefan84 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *Florian840* & *the_ebastler*


----------



## ebastler (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

o.O
Da schaut man nichtsahnend nach dem Aufwachen hier rein, und hat schon wieder ne Million mehr. Wusste ich noch nichtmal^^ 
Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *PandurMK* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PandurMK *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an PandurMK


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an PandurMK


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats an *PandurMK*


----------



## Amigafan (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Psycho1996* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... das geht hier ja wieder ab...
Grats an die beiden


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *haga* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Rarek* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *FlorianB40* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *the_ebastler* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Stuhls.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *PandurMK* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Psycho1996* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *arcDaniel* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.
> ...



@ Bumblebee, du sagst es  

 *GratZ!* an *haga*, *Rarek*, *FlorianB40*, *the_ebastler*, *PandurMK*, *Psycho1996* und *arcDaniel* 

_WEITER SO!_


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an euch 

(ich bin jetzt grad zu faul die Namen zu suchen...)


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des  *Sescentorum*-Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Picar 

(aber ich glaube nicht, dass unser Chef kuschelbedürftig ist  nich das er nacher noch wegfliegt)


----------



## The_Dragon (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *picar81_4711* für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des  *Sescentorum*-Stuhls.



 *Hammer!!! Gratulation* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *andi77* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! Everyone !

Mein Milestone komme


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz *GROSSES* Grats an *picar81_4711* - ne ganz tolle Leistung 
Und natürlich kriegt auch *andi77 *sein wohlverdientes


----------



## Stefan84 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir großes Grats an *picar81_4711 *und den *andi77*


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch, super Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir dürfen wieder einmal ein neues Gesicht in unseren Reihen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Wolletzsee* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an alle


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein MEGA GRATS an Bumblebee zur 2. Milliarde


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mir an:

 - *Wolletzsee* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 					  - *Bumblebee* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mrd. bzw. des *Duorum Milium*-Stuhls.


----------



## Wolletzsee (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Würdigung!!!


----------



## Babbavs (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats auch von mir an:
> 
> - *Wolletzsee* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *Bumblebee* für das Erreichen der *2*. Mrd. bzw. des *Duorum Milium*-Stuhls.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.:
Wann gibt es den nun endlich ne Party?


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle Gratulanten; Party überleg ich mir noch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow aktuell kommen die großen Faltzahlen 

Gratz euch beiden ! 

Will auch ne Party, Miauu !


----------



## brooker (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... was soll ich sagen, *IHR SEID DER WAHNSINN!  GRATZ AN ALLE! DAS TEAM 70335 ROCKT*


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Rarek schrieb:


> da: 2.000.665.556 / 280.000 = 7145,2341            113 * 7145,2341 = *807.411,4533* "der Große Bauer" Typ Birne
> oder: 62.878,0601 l Rum  Prost!


achja, und danke für den Rum, Große Oberbiene!


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach - übrigens - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

sauber


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

TNX, hatte eigentlich nur vor, die 3Mio nach der Aktion noch vollzumachen... irgendwie wurden das dann aber 7...

Bis zum nächsten Mal.
MfG


----------



## Babbavs (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *andi77* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ein MEGA GRATS an Bumblebee zur 2. Milliarde





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.





Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *kampfschaaaf* für das Erreichen der *7*. Mio. bzw. des *7*. Stuhls.





 *GratZ!* an *andi77*, *Wolletzsee*, *Bumblebee *, *ANDMAN2201* und *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## Stefan84 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein RIESEN GRATS auch von mir an unseren (Punkte-) "Führer" *Bumblebee* zur *2. Milliarde*!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ein noch viel *RIESIGERES* Grats an das Team - der neue (Februar-)Rekord beträgt *353,084,908 Punkte *


----------



## Stefan84 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen:  Man möge sich mal vorstellen was es für eine Punktzahl gegeben hätte, würde der Februar ein paar Tage mehr haben.

Ich habe für mich persönlich gestern auch einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt: 360.992 Punkte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie kahmen die wohl Zustande 

Jetzt noch CPU OC und neuer Ram dann, geht die Post richtig ab


----------



## TheSebi41 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das Team

Ja Februar wird auch mein Rekordmonat bleiben


----------



## The_Dragon (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Reife Leistung!*


----------



## Amigafan (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

   - *DonDogma* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre". 
 - *Blizzard_Mamba* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls. 


Edit:
*Große *Grats gehen nachträglich an *Blizzard_Mamba* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls am 25.02.2015. 
Sorry - Du bist durch unser aller "Radar" geschlüpft . . .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

für die *3.*Mio (Upps )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

für die *4.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GratZ!*  an *DonDogma* und *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## Rarek (3. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an euch beide


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann mal ein "Doppel-Rockt" für *Blizzard_Mamba* und ein "normales" für *DonDogma*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Oh, der Don hat seine erste Mio ! 

Blizzard schon 4 Mio, ich glaub ich habe was verpasst 

Gratz euch beiden !


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier geht es so schnell mittlerweile, man kommt kaum noch hinterher


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Hier geht es so schnell mittlerweile, man kommt kaum noch hinterher



Nu ja, ist alles relativ - bis zu meinen 3 Mia. dauert es noch über 8 Monate ....


----------



## The_Dragon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was du für Sprünge machst  @ Bumblebee

 GRATZ!!

4.061.544 pro Tag


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *alexbirdie* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls. 
 - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des  *Sescentorum*-Stuhls.


----------



## Rarek (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *alexbirdie* für das Erreichen der *3*. Mio. bzw. des *3*. Stuhls.
> - *DaN_I* für das Erreichen der *600*. Mio bzw. des  *Sescentorum*-Stuhls.


gratz an euch


----------



## The_Dragon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, von mir auch 

*GratZ!* an *alexbirdie* und *DaN_I*


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> *GratZ!* an *alexbirdie* und *DaN_I*


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote* für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio bzw. des *Trecentorum* -Stuhls.


----------



## The_Dragon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *Muschkote* für das Erreichen der *300*. Mio bzw. des *Trecentorum* -Stuhls.



_Was hier heute wieder los ist _

*Gratuliere* dir *Muschkote*


----------



## Babbavs (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch von mir ein


----------



## Amigafan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *hmm46* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *hmm46* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".



*GratZ!* an *hmm46*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein Grats auch von mir an *hmm46*


----------



## Babbavs (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> *GratZ!* an *hmm46*



Ich schließe mich an


----------



## Stefan84 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir müssen so langsam unseren Millionärs-Stuhlkreis etwas enger zusammenrücken 

Grats an *hmm46*


----------



## Amigafan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## Rarek (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## The_Dragon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an *ANDMAN2201* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.



*GratZ!* an *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## Babbavs (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an ANDMAN2201


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an:

 - *Hackfloisch* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".  
 - *Stefan84* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hackfloisch* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *Stefan84* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Grats Euch beiden


----------



## Rarek (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz euch 

(solangsam wirds eng im stuhlsaal )


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stefan84 *und *Hackfloisch *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hackfloisch* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *Stefan84* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Gratiiii !


----------



## TheSebi41 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Zwei


----------



## Stefan84 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch 
Mal sehen wie lang ich jetzt brauch um die nächsten 10 Mille zu sammeln.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an:
> 
> - *Hackfloisch* für das Erreichen der *1*. Mio. bzw. des *1*. Stuhls - Willkommen im "Club der Millionäre".
> - *Stefan84* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



*GratZ!* an *Hackfloisch *und *Stefan84* 

@ Stefan84, lass dir dein Feierabendbier gut schmecken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Babbavs *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Danke euch
> Mal sehen wie lang ich jetzt brauch um die nächsten 10 Mille zu sammeln.



... wenn du so weitermachst -- 1.2 Monate 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Babbavs *zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... auch von mir ein


----------



## Amigafan (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats auch von mit an *Babbavs* für das Erreichen der *4*. Mio. bzw. des *4*. Stuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschööööön Euch allen


----------



## The_Dragon (6. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Babbavs *zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ! * an *Babbavs *


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amigafan (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Große *Grats gehen an  *MehlstaubtheCat* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.


----------



## Babbavs (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *MehlstaubtheCat* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Da schließe ich mich doch auch an


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

brave Katze, hier hast du dein Leckerli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Miezekatze ist mir auf den Fersen  Grats *MehlstaubtheCat*.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> *Große *Grats gehen an  *MehlstaubtheCat* für das Erreichen der *20*. Mio. bzw. des *2*. Langzeitstuhls.



Gratulation!   Martin


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an  *MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolletzsee (7. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an MehlstaubtheCat


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Martin, magst du dann auch wieder mal im Top20 Club vorbeischaun [emoji14]


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle ! Ich komme wieder lieber Sebi


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *1.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur 1. Million *suredave*


----------



## Rarek (8. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz suredave


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats  an *ANDMAN2201* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Artas *zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ANDMAN2201* und *Artas*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle - ihr rockt


----------



## Rarek (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi an alle ! Weiter so


----------



## The_Dragon (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats  an *ANDMAN2201* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Artas *zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *suredave*, *ANDMAN2201* und *Artas*


----------



## Babbavs (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle.


----------



## Wolletzsee (9. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir natürlich auch ein Grats an ANDMAN2201 und Artas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *marian8304*


----------



## The_Dragon (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *marian8304*


----------



## Wolletzsee (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an marian8304


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats marian8304


----------



## Stefan84 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (10. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (11. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ernei* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba *und  *ernei*


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats ihr zwei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Neuer ist in unserem Club unterwegs :
Grosses Grats an *Slash* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Wolletzsee* zu seiner *2. *Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* zu seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Slash* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei


----------



## Babbavs (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an die drei


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Neuer ist in unserem Club unterwegs :
> Grosses Grats an *Slash* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch


----------



## The_Dragon (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Neuer ist in unserem Club unterwegs :
> Grosses Grats an *Slash* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Blizzard_Mamba*, *ernei*, *Slash*, *Wolletzsee* und *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Babbavs* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hey* Babbavs* - Grats


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ! Everyone


----------



## Babbavs (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich Danke Euch allen.


----------



## Wolletzsee (12. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle für die Würdigung 

Ein Grosses Grats an:  Slash, Mastermaisi777,  Babbavs, Everyone, Blizzard_Mamba, ernei,Slash 

Wünsche euch allen noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz Babbavs


----------



## The_Dragon (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Babbavs* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Babbavs*


----------



## Stefan84 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *ALLE fleißigen Falter im Team* die trotz der manchmal sehr mageren Ausbeute weitermachen, auch wenn es manchmal schon seeehr reizt die Kiste mal komplett auszuschalten für eine Woche.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grooses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grooses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muß ich mich doch gleich mal anschließen.


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GW Hitch81


----------



## The_Dragon (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grooses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Hitch81*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

noch ein Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## Babbavs (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats  an *ANDMAN2201* zur *6.*Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön! Und Glückwunsch noch an - lasst mich kurz überlegen... Slash, Mastermaisi777, Babbavs, Everyone, Blizzard_Mamba, ernei und Hitch 81!!!


----------



## The_Dragon (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Grosses Grats  an *ANDMAN2201* zur *6.*Mio



*GratZ!* an *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## Stefan84 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawollja an *Hitch81* & *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ !  Hitch81 und  ANDMAN2201


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  für *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir *grosse fette* Grats.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von mir auch ein großes MIAUUU und GROSSES GZ !


----------



## Rarek (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz zu den 70 Mio. 

welcher stuhl wäre das eig.?


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir


----------



## The_Dragon (13. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Großes GratZ!* an *mallkuss*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Haxti*


----------



## Babbavs (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. und von mir


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dem kann ich mir nur anschließen


----------



## Babbavs (14. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, es muß jetzt einfach raus.

@ Bumblebee

Das was Du für DEIN Team machst - das ist Bewundernswert


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was sagt man da ???

Danke - zuerst einmal

Es erleichtert die "Arbeit" aber enorm wenn man so ein tolles Team hat 
Ihr bekommt was ihr verdient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an KhaosRipper


----------



## Uwe64LE (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schreib in diesem Thread ja selten was, aber dem Bumblebee muss ich dann doch mal wieder
respektvoll huldigen 

Und wenn ich schon einmal hier bin:
Gratz an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Babbavs (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir ein Grats.


----------



## Rarek (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mit ein GZ


----------



## The_Dragon (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *KhaosRipper*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KhaosRipper* und *Babbavs *


----------



## brooker (15. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an die Milestoner und herzlich Willkommen an die "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Cinna und Babbavs


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cinna *


----------



## Stefan84 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *Cinna & Babbavs*


----------



## The_Dragon (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Babbavs* und *Cinna*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratziii an alle !


----------



## bitbowl (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

echt coll ;D aber die Stromrechnung will ich echt nicht haben


----------



## Babbavs (16. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir ein Fettes Grats.

Danke Euch allen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gratz


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *ANDMAN2201* auch von mir


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *


----------



## The_Dragon (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bin dann mal so frei :
7 Jahre und 1 Tag = *300.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch an _*A.Meier-PS3*_ für seine *300**.* Mio

edit: mist er war schneller...


----------



## The_Dragon (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal so frei :
> 7 Jahre und 1 Tag = *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow, das ist fett  

GROSSES GRATZ! Alex


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratsi Alex  Selbstlob


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich wollte es ihm ja eig. abnehmen... aber dann...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal so frei :
> 7 Jahre und 1 Tag = *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz an meinen Lieblingsschweizer  "*DU ROCKST !*"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rarek schrieb:


> ich wollte es ihm ja eig. abnehmen... aber dann...


Hab ich doch beschlossen es selbst kundzugeben (die 300Mio's waren beim 18:00Uhr-Update komplett).


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal so frei :
> 7 Jahre und 1 Tag = *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist grosses Kino - *MEGA-GRATS *auch von mir
Und dann noch.. das isch voll fett, Alex - mach so wiiter 



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gratz an meinen Lieblingsschweizer  "*DU ROCKST !*"



Habe ich dann wenigstens Platz 2 der Lieblings-Schweizer ?? 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich auch ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Habe ich dann wenigstens Platz 2 der Lieblings-Schweizer ??


Eine Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber bei Martin dass du zu uns ins TS kommst.


----------



## The_Dragon (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Grosses GratZ!* an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*


----------



## Rarek (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Mike


----------



## brooker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... super, mega big Grats  der Wahnsinn


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eine Grundvoraussetzung dafür ist aber bei Martin dass du zu uns ins TS kommst.



Genau so schaut es aus  Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden, Bumblebee !
Früher oder später bekomme ich euch nämlich alle, nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Cthulhu* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Cthulhu*


----------



## Hitch81 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Alex  

Dir Grats zu deiner 300. Mio

Und natürlich Gratz an alle andern Jubilare


----------



## The_Dragon (18. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Cthulhu* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Grosses GRATZ!* an *Cthulhu*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club,  *Losertroete *


----------



## The_Dragon (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



* GratZ!* an *Losertroete*


----------



## Stefan84 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Man kommt hier echt kaum noch nach, müsste schon einen 2. Monitor allein für diesen Thread hier aufstellen 

Grats an *ALLE*, die gestern und heute einen großen Meilenstein geschafft haben!


----------



## Rarek (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Cthulhu* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gratz an euch


----------



## Babbavs (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier geht echt die Post ab.

Auch von mir *Fette Grats* an alle.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## The_Dragon (19. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



* GratZ!* an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hitch81 *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





* GratZ!* an *ANDMAN2201* und *Hitch81*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *ANDMAN2201* und *Hitch81*


----------



## Stefan84 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> * GratZ!* an *ANDMAN2201* und *Hitch81*



Ich bn so frei und zitiere... GRATS euch beiden


----------



## The_Dragon (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kein Thema @ *Stefan84* 


Ich gratuliere dir zur [size=+2]23. Million[/size]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ein gelungener Freitag


----------



## Rarek (20. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

das war goch geplant  
...
GZ Stefan


----------



## Babbavs (21. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Tachiguro* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tachiguro*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *9. *-das flutscht ja zügig voran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ein Neuer in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Tachiguro* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Tachiguro*, *ANDMAN2201* und *Chrissyx*


----------



## Stefan84 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir *GROSSES* Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chrissyx*


----------



## Wolletzsee (24. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch ein gratz an: ANDMAN2201, Chrissyx, Tachiguro


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81 *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein   an *Hitch81 *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an jeden !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *the_ebastler* und *Wolletzsee* zur ihren jeweiligen* 3.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:
Grosses Grats an *Catcher* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, Grats und nochmals Grats


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *the_ebastler* und *Wolletzsee* zur ihren jeweiligen* 3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Grats an euch


----------



## brooker (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes Gratz an alle  Die Franzmänner sind in greifbarer Nähe!


----------



## Babbavs (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir große Grats an alle.


----------



## Rarek (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz euch drei


----------



## Wolletzsee (26. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch 

Von mir auch ein Grats an: Hitch81,the_ebastler,Catcher


----------



## The_Dragon (27. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hitch81 *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *the_ebastler* und *Wolletzsee* zur ihren jeweiligen* 3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Hitch81*, *the_ebastler*, *Wolletzsee* und *Catcher*


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Grats an das gesamte Team, 


wir schaffen jetzt konstant über 10 Mio. PPD, 



da kann kein Team hinter uns auf die Dauer mithalten, 


immer nur für kurze Zeit meint man, jetzt holt wer auf, aber nach gewisser Zeit fallen die wieder weg.


Also nochmal ein großes Lob an alle, auch an die, 


die <10K PPD schaffen, denn in der Kontinuität liegt die Kraft und nicht, 


wieviel jemand schafft!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jupp - Grats an alle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi@all !

Ich bin auch wieder bei der Musik ! Hab meinen Client Ausfall Fehler behoben, irgendwie  
Weiß nicht was es war, einfach nochmal neu Windows drauf und dann hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.

Top 20 ich komme !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *alextest*


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grasts an das tolle Team


----------



## Wolletzsee (29. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alextest


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FlorianB40* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... auch von mir ...


----------



## Babbavs (29. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an* Krokonowaka* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super -  Grats an alle drei


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die Drei [emoji106]


----------



## Stefan84 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir


----------



## Rarek (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an euch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle ! 

Ich freue mich, bin heute wieder seit langem in den Top 20 !


----------



## Wolletzsee (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an  MehlstaubtheCat 

Von mir auch ein Grats an die Drei


----------



## The_Dragon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *TH-ECK* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gratz an alle !
> 
> Ich freue mich, bin heute wieder seit langem in den Top 20 !



*GratZ!* an *alextest*, *FlorianB40*, *Hitch81* und *MehlstaubtheCat* 

*GROSSES GRATS* geht außerdem an  *TH-ECK*  *Krokonowaka*  *RG_Now66* 

 Saubere Arbeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chicago *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (31. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Chicago *zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Chicago*


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *Chicago *


----------



## RG Now66 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Danke Leute... *jetzt hätte ich doch glatt meinen 60Mio Milestone verpasst 

An dieser Stelle auch mal wieder ein Gratz an alle anderen Milestoner und das gesamte Team, für die geile Leistung die ihr vollbringt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club, *Alf1399*


----------



## brooker (1. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlich willkommen Alf1399 und Gratulation zur 1. Mio.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder ein neuer


----------



## The_Dragon (1. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> *Danke Leute... *jetzt hätte ich doch glatt meinen 60Mio Milestone verpasst
> 
> An dieser Stelle auch mal wieder ein Gratz an alle anderen Milestoner und das gesamte Team, für die geile Leistung die ihr vollbringt.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Alf1399* 

*Großes GRATZS!* an *RG Now66*


----------



## Babbavs (2. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir.
Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grats auch von mir - du machst gut voran
In einer Woche solltest du bereits auf ca. Welt-Rang 9600 sein  - ein aufsteigen ist für mich weit schwieriger 
Und - wenn du so weitermachst - bist du in rund 2 Wochen in den Top100 vom Team; ein lohnendes Ziel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Wolletzsee* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich Danke Euch allen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81* und an *Wolletzsee*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle !


----------



## Hitch81 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Gratz an alle! 

Dank Martin und Volker mach ich einiges mehr Punkte als vorher. Danke nochmals


----------



## Wolletzsee (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an euch


----------



## Babbavs (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ein GZ auch von meiner Seite


----------



## brooker (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle und schöne Ostern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Ostern ! 

Ich selber bin einen Woche im Urlaub und freue mich mit meiner Freundin diese Woche zu genießen.
Einfach mal kein TS und abschalten  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch und allen schöne Ostern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Adi1* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch von mir schöne Ostern euch allen


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.

Euch Allen auch ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir ein  Grats an *Adi1* - und ostert schön


----------



## Adi1 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. 

Auch wenn mein Beitrag zum Team sehr niedrig ausfällt,

gebe ich doch mein Bestes.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur* 8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Manicmanuel* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz an die 4


----------



## Babbavs (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und Grosses Grats an Chicago zur* 6.*Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> und Grosses Grats an Chicago zur* 6.*Mio


Den hatte ich nicht vergessen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-eine-wuerdigung-post7287175.html#post7287175


----------



## Babbavs (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Fehler.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Adi1* zur *3.*
> 
> 
> A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Adi1*, *Babbavs*, *Hitch81*, *Wolletzsee*, *Hackfloisch*, *Blizzard_Mamba* und *Manicmanuel*  

@ Alex und allen anderen: Danke und euch ebenfalls frohe Ostern! 
@ Martin, genießt eure gemeinsame freie Zeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATZ an *Gandalf75*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Rekorde purzeln ja wieder mal kräftig

Grats an *Hackfloisch*, an *Blizzard_Mamba*, an *Manicmanuel* und an *Gandalf75 *

Und ein grosses Grats und ein Danke an alle die trotz widriger Umstände nicht aufgeben und weiterfalten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einmal ein neues Gesicht in unseren Reihen begrüssen:
Grosses Grats an* ExarKun* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen und Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## brooker (7. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlich Willkommen *ExarKun* und Glückwunsch zur ersten Million


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein neuer, Glückwunsch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* kaltmetall* - das ist


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Grats an den neuen


----------



## The_Dragon (9. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einmal ein neues Gesicht in unseren Reihen begrüssen:
> Grosses Grats an* ExarKun* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ExarKun* und *kaltmetall*


----------



## Rarek (9. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gz ihr beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur*8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (10. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TheSebi41* und  *Special_Flo*


----------



## brooker (10. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... mega GRATS an *TheSebi41* und *Special_Flo* aumen:


----------



## Babbavs (10. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir.
Grats an alle.


----------



## brooker (11. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Männers! Hoch die Tassen und genießt das tolle Wetter! 

Grüße ans gesamte Team! Ihr ROCKT!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *8.*Mio und *andi77 *zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Babbavs* und *andi77 *


----------



## Babbavs (12. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an andi77 

Danke Euch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen den nächsten Neuen in unserer Reihe begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an* Lapdog* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Lapdog* und willkommen im Club


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schon wieder ein neuer
Ein Grats an *Lapdog*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Artas *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Grats an *Artas *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine schöne runde Zahl, Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## brooker (13. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlich Willkommen *Lapdog* und schön das die erste Million schon Dein ist 

PS: die Erste, ist die Schwerste


----------



## The_Dragon (13. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur*8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *8.*Mio und *andi77 *zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen den nächsten Neuen in unserer Reihe begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an* Lapdog* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Artas *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an  *Special_Flo*, *Babbavs*, *andi77*, *Lapdog* und *Artas*

 GROSSES GRATS geht an *TheSebi41*  und *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz an alle der Letzten Woche (und die davor)


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an  *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Acht Milliarden!

Gratz an das ganze Team


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein schöner Meilenstein! Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## Rarek (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

und 1/4 davon von unserer Oberbiene


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Acht Milliarden!
> 
> Gratz an das ganze Team



Jupp, *MEGA*-Grats an alle  



Rarek schrieb:


> und 1/4 davon von unserer Oberbiene



Jupp2 - war mir eine Freude; trifft ja die Richtigen 

Ausserdem:
Wieder mal ein Beispiel, dass "relativ" eben relativ relativ ist 
Es läuft uns zwar - dank dem uns STANFORD mit so vielen sch*** önen WU's beliefert - nicht so doll 
Sieht man aber auf unsere Verfolgten dann läuft es denen noch viel besch*** eidener


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle ! 

8 Miliarden ist schon sehr fett ! 

PS: Bin wieder voll am falten, Osterurlaub vorbei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 GROSSES GRATS geht an *jk*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber echt ej


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*MEAGA* *Grats* an das *ganze Team* für den neuen Meilenstein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (16. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## Babbavs (17. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich auch von mir.

Ein Grats an alle. 

Und ein MEGA Grats an das gesamte Team.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich drei die ein *grosses Grats* verdient haben :
*kaltmetall* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*FairLight* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ANDMAN2201* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle ! Schließe mich Mister A.Meier an


----------



## haha (18. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die vielen Grats zur 20. Million  Und auch von mir mal wieder seit langem ein dickes Dankeschön und fette Gratulation an alle Milestoner, regelmäßigen Folder und Neueinsteiger des Teams! Keep up the good work!

Dann heisst es für mich auf zum nächsten Milestone... Puhhh das wird dauern xD.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na da sag ich doch auch Grats an *kaltmetall*, *FairLight* und *ANDMAN2201*


----------



## Babbavs (18. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na da sag ich doch auch Grats an *kaltmetall*, *FairLight* und *ANDMAN2201*



Ganau meine Worte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder bekommen zwei ein Grosses Grats von uns :
*schrotflinte56* zur* 20.*Mio und *Stefan84* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (19. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder bekommen zwei ein Grosses Grats von uns :
> *schrotflinte56* zur* 20.*Mio und *Stefan84* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz klar, grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* und *Stefan84*


----------



## TheSebi41 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mallkuss* - reife Leistung


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mallkuss ! auf weitere 80Mio !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein wohlverdienter  für *Uwe64LE*


----------



## Keinem (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein wohlverdienter  für *Uwe64LE*



Da schließe ich mich gleich dieser Aussage an  .


----------



## Uwe64LE (20. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, Jungs. 
Und weiter geht´s.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich drei die ein *grosses Grats* verdient haben :
> *kaltmetall* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder bekommen zwei ein Grosses Grats von uns :
> *schrotflinte56* zur* 20.*Mio und *Stefan84* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an  *Blizzard_Mamba*, *SubZero1993*, *kaltmetall*, *FairLight* und *Artas*


 GROSSES GRATS geht an *ANDMAN2201* ,  *schrotflinte56* , *Stefan84* , *mallkuss*  und  *Uwe64LE* 

OMG  WIE IHR ABGEHT xDD


----------



## Rarek (21. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an alle der letzten 2 jahrzen... ähh... Seiten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und auch *Hitch81*  kriegt ein Grats von mir


----------



## The_Dragon (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an  *Hitch81*


----------



## Stefan84 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch 

Und auch von mir natürlich *ein GROSSES Grats und fetten Respekt* an alle die unser Team so tatkräftig unterstützen


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Platz 12  - *Grats an alle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was ein schöner Tag ! Gratz an alle Kollegen, 12 ist eine sehr schöne Zahl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz ans gesamte Team! Wahnsinns Leistung! 

PS: Achtet mal auf die News auf PCGH


----------



## sc59 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an 70335 das beste Team der Welt


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Platz 12  - *Grats an alle


 einfach


----------



## Babbavs (23. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Platz 12  - *Grats an alle



Mehr gibts nicht zu schreiben, einfach klasse.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Trotz einer Turbolenzen seitens Standfort, rockt ihr weiter :
Grosses Grats an* KhaosRipper* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an  *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Rocker


----------



## Babbavs (25. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Losertroete* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Alexander* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Trotz einer Turbolenzen seitens Standfort, rockt ihr weiter :
> Grosses Grats an* KhaosRipper* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Losertroete* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *KhaosRipper*, *kaltmetall*, *Losertroete* und *Alexander* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993 *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an  *SubZero1993 *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *SubZero1993 *


----------



## The_Dragon (29. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993 *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *SubZero1993*


----------



## brooker (29. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *SubZero1993* und weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einmal einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Blackshader* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das neue Mitglied im Club


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blackshader*


----------



## The_Dragon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einmal einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Blackshader* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Blackshader*


----------



## Babbavs (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Freyn *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *the_ebastler *zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ps:
Die nächsten 4 Tage bin ich unterwegs und habe keine Zeit mich um unsere neuen Milestoner zu kümmern, wäre also schön wenn sich jemand von euch darum kümmern würde.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Freyn und *an *the_ebastler *


----------



## The_Dragon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Freyn *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Freyn* und *the_ebastler* 

@ Alex, ich wünsch dir (und allen anderen)^^ ein angenehmes, schönes und verlängertes Wochenende


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben 4 zu begratsen :
Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *2.*Mio, *kaltmetall* zur *5.*Mio, *Babbavs* zur *10.*Mio und *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle rockenden Teammitglieder !


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben 4 zu begratsen :
> Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *2.*Mio, *kaltmetall* zur *5.*Mio, *Babbavs* zur *10.*Mio und *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *90.*Mio



Den schliesse ich mich mit Freuden an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und zum Schluss noch ein Neuer in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zu seiner* 1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder einer mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Willkommen und ein Grats an *stoic-x*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* und *KhaosRipper* zur ihren *4.*Mio's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und  an *SubZero1993* und *KhaosRipper*


----------



## The_Dragon (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Moin 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben 4 zu begratsen :
> Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *2.*Mio, *kaltmetall* zur *5.*Mio, *Babbavs* zur *10.*Mio und *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss noch ein Neuer in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zu seiner* 1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* und *KhaosRipper* zur ihren *4.*Mio's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *NameNick*, *kaltmetall*, *stoic-x*, *SubZero1993* und *KhaosRipper* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Babbavs*  und *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*


----------



## brooker (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und weiter so!


----------



## Babbavs (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstmal ein Grats an alle.

Und ein Dankeschööön.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Zappoo *zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem gehen je ein grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* und *alextest *zu ihren *3.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Zappoo *


----------



## Axel3131 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir erstmal ein dickes Grats an alle...

Danke auch an diejenigen, die die ganzen Stats im Auge behalten und jedem Gratulieren.


----------



## stoic-x (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Blumen und ein Schulterklopfen an alle anderen Milestoner!


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Zappoo *zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Zappoo*, *Hackfloisch* und *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch an *SubZero1993*


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SubZero1993 *


----------



## Babbavs (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo erstmal.

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Milestoner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## Axel3131 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir natürlich auch ein großes grats an die beiden


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi ! Bis ich meine 50 Mio habe dauert es noch eine ganze weile


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur* 6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gratzi ! Bis ich meine 50 Mio habe dauert es noch eine ganze weile



*GratZ!* an *kaltmetall*, *SubZero1993* und *marian8304* 

GROSSES GRATS an *MESeidel*  

@*Martin*, wenn dein kleiner Faltserver weiterhin alleine die Arbeit macht, dauert das noch ca. 4,27 Jahre  
_Oder 223 Wochen bzw. 1561 Tage xDD (bei 16,750 Faltpunkten am Tag)_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Brzeczek* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an alle die ich auf den rasanten letzten 4 Seiten verpennt hab zu gratzen(oder so)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianB40* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Brzeczek* und an *FlorianB40*


----------



## Babbavs (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *Cinna*


----------



## Axel3131 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir...Wow 40 Mio. Wie lange faltest du schon?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Axel3131 schrieb:


> Grats auch von mir...Wow 40 Mio. Wie lange faltest du schon?


Schwierig zu sagen wann er genau begonnen hat das es 4 Cinna's in den Statistiken gibt und ich nicht weiss ob alle von ihm sind, aber ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen dass er seit dem 2.12.2013 für PCGH faltet 

Klicke in meinem Grats zu seiner 40.Mio auf seinen Namen und du kommst auf seine Statistikseite > Steht ganz oben rechts in der ersten Statusleiste > First Record


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993 *zur* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

MEGA GRATS an alle Milestoner und ans gesamte Team


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Grats an *SubZero1993 - *gibst ja echt Gas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Brzeczek* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianB40* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993 *zur* 6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*GratZ!* an *Brzeczek*, *FlorianB40*, *SubZero1993* und *KhaosRipper* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Cinna*  

Saubere Arbeit


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* auch von mir


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratzi everyone !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats* 2* an *Hitch81*


----------



## Babbavs (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> MEGA GRATS an alle Milestoner und ans gesamte Team



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* kaltmetall*


----------



## brooker (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Vatertag - Männers, hoch die Tassen!


----------



## Axel3131 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Vatertag - Männers, hoch die Tassen!



Schon dabei


----------



## Stefan84 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Manmanman, hier ist ja was los... 
*GRATS an alle*, die ihre erste Million erreicht haben oder schon weitere gesammelt haben


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Hitch81* und *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *kegg *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 5 Wochen Faltpause meldet sich auch *hmm46* mit seiner *2.*Mio zurück > grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen und Grats an *kegg und *auch an *hmm46* ein


----------



## Axel3131 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Willkommen und Grats an *kegg und *auch an *hmm46* ein



Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen* kegg *und Grats den anderen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder drei zum Begratsen :
Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, *stoic-x *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und* SubZero1993* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht! Grats an die Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ExarKun*,, *stoic-x u*nd* SubZero1993*


----------



## Babbavs (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht! Grats an die Millionäre



Auch von mir.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SubZero1993* - wobei bei deinem Tempo wohl kaum "SubZero"-Temp. herrschen werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* RuneDRS666* zur *7.*Mio und *kaltmetall* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an die beiden geht ein gratsmässiger


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich vier zum begratsen :
1. Grosses Grats geht an *stoic-x* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats geht an *KhaosRipper* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Grosses Grats geht an *Z28LET *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem schließe ich mich an !


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und ein Danke an die vier


----------



## stoic-x (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und ein Gratz an die anderen^^ Der nächste Milestone kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell, jetzt wo The Witcher 3 draussen ist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Losertroete *


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Grats an *Losertroete *


----------



## Rarek (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an alle der Letzten Woche, weiter so


----------



## Rarek (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wilkommen unter den Milionären, Binär ( HansMartin1975 )


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats *binär-11110110111 *- und (endlich) willkommen im Club


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes GRATS und herzlichen Willkommen im Club der Millionäre 

*binär-11110110111 
Losertroete
*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Daaanke schön !


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *kegg *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder drei zum Begratsen :
> Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* RuneDRS666* zur *7.*Mio und *kaltmetall* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich vier zum begratsen :
> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *stoic-x* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Rarek schrieb:


> Wilkommen unter den Milionären, Binär ( HansMartin1975 )



Einen schönen guten Abend 

*GratZ!* an *kegg*, *hmm46*, *ExarKun*, 2x *stoic-x*, 2x *SubZero1993*, *RuneDRS666*, *kaltmetall*, *Chrissyx*, *KhaosRipper*, *Z28LET*, *Losertroete* und *binär-11110110111* 

 Läuft bei euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kann es sein, dass wir  vergessen haben *mallkuss* zum 90. zu gratulieren??


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin noch bis Di im Urlaub, darum hab ich mich noch nicht darum gekümmert.

Ps.
kalmetall fehlt auch das Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps.
> kalmetall fehlt auch das Grats



Stimmt  - dann aber ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich zur 9. Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bin zurück.


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wir  vergessen haben *mallkuss* zum 90. zu gratulieren??


Der fehlt tatsächlich  

Grosses Grats an *mallkuss* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt noch alle anderen Milestoner > da ging echt was in den 4 Tagen in denen ich nicht da war inklusive Neuzugang:
Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Raknison* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.:
Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe bitte melden.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, Grats an alle


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 

Weiter geht's...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KhaosRipper* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* 

und

Ganz grosse *THANKS* an A. Meier für seine gute "Arbeit"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Manmanman, da ist man nochmals kurz einen Tag weg und schon haben wieder 4 einen neuen Milestone :

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* und *kaltmetall* zu ihren *10.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... mega Grats an die Milestoner und A.Meier für sein guten "Job".


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle - ihr rockt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bin zurück.
> 
> Der fehlt tatsächlich
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Manmanman, da ist man nochmals kurz einen Tag weg und schon haben wieder 4 einen neuen Milestone :
> 
> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin 

*GratZ!* an *Bobkopp*, 2x *stoic-x*, *kaltmetall*, *SubZero1993*, *KhaosRipper*, *Losertroete* und  *Haxti* 

GROSSES GRATS an *mallkuss*  , *Raknison*  , *SubZero1993*  , *kaltmetall*  und *brooker* 

 Das kann sich sehen lassen ^^


----------



## brooker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... vielen Dank. Die 20.Mio hat aber doch ne ganze Weile gedauert  Bin gespannt, wer sie als nächstes knackt  

@Taem: weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es gibt wieder einen neues Gesicht in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an* brooker* 

Und willkommen Neuling


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *stoic-x *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen *haVoc *und ein Grats an *stoic*


----------



## brooker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und herzliches Willkommen für *haVoc* und Grats an *stoic* auch von mir.


----------



## stoic-x (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und ein willkommen an haVoc


----------



## Stefan84 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *großes Grats* an alle neu Hinzugekommenen und Meilenstein-Erreicher


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*10. *Mio  für *andi77* ....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es kommt der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats an *Seethinsoul* zur* 1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an* KhaosRipper* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *andi77, Seethinsoul *und*KhaosRipper *


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Seethinsoul *und*KhaosRipper *
Willkommen im Club, *Seethinsoul

MEGA-GRATS *an* ALLE *zu dem Monatsergebnis von *324,514,288 *


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MODKiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Rarek* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke und gratz an alle Milionäre der letzten... ähh... 2Wochen? ach egel, weiter so Leute


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rarek* und an *stoic-x*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur* 9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Special_Flo*


----------



## Special_Flo (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  geht ja danke GTX750Ti ja schon schneller als nur mit Cpus


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz Flo

meine 650TI mach "nur" 30k...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Stefan84, * *MODKiller*, *Rarek,* *stoic-x & **Special_Flo *


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder einen neues Gesicht in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *stoic-x *zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *andi77* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es kommt der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Seethinsoul* zur* 1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Rarek* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur* 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin 

*GratZ!* an *haVoc_inc*, *3x* *stoic-x*, *Seethinsoul*, *KhaosRipper*, *MODKiller*, *Rarek* und  *Special_Flo* 

GROSSES GRATS an *andi77*  und *Stefan84*  

 Joa, das sieht ganz in Ordnung aus^^


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *stoic-x*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zu seiner *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch *Igu* mit seiner *1.*Mio wollen wir nicht vergessen > Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igu (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo, danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zu seiner *100.*Mio - das ist ganz grosses Kino

 Grats natürlich auch an *Igu* und an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ist mir gestern doch glatt einer durchgerutscht :
Grosses Grats an* jared566* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *stoic-x *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* jared566* und an *stoic-x
*Plus ein  an *stoic-x*  für das Tempo das er vorlegt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an den Neuling


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zu seiner *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da ist mir gestern doch glatt einer durchgerutscht :
> Grosses Grats an* jared566* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *stoic-x *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moin 

*GratZ!* an *Igu*, *Hackfloisch* *jared566* und *GenSkullHunter* 

GROSSES GRATS an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*  und *stoic-x*  

 Das rockt! 100 Million ist schon echt krass! 

Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich schließe mich an: GRATS an alle, Wahnsinn was hier abgeliefert wird!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zurück vom Kongress gibt's einfach ein Super-Grats an alle


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

War schon länger nicht mehr hier ! Sorry dafür !
Ein paar wissen ja warum 

Gratz an alle neu angekommenen Falter/innen und alten Hasen

Grüße alle ganz lieb ! Miauuu


----------



## Babbavs (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besser spät als Nie.
Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hab ein ganz grosses Grats im Gepäck :
*Ganz grosses Grats *an *mallkuss* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, mega grats von mir. Was für eine Leistung!!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da werf ich doch auch ein * grosses Grats *an *mallkuss* rüber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wir dürfen einen Neuen/Alten im Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Tischi89* zur *1. **und **2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist uns letzten Monat voll durch die Lappen gegangen mit seiner 1.Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tischi89* zur *1. *Mio 

Grats an *Tischi89* zur *2.*Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder haben wir einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Squalldudu* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Squalldudu*


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab ein ganz grosses Grats im Gepäck :
> *Ganz grosses Grats *an *mallkuss* zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wir dürfen einen Neuen/Alten im Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Tischi89* zur *1. **und **2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder haben wir einen Neuen in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Squalldudu* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Moin 

*GratZ!* an *RuneDRS666*, 2x *Tischi89*, *KhaosRipper* und *Squalldudu* 

GROSSES GRATS an *mallkuss*  und *Hitch81*  

 Die nächste  100. Million geknackt :o Was ist hier los  

Das macht gute Laune


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue gibt uns die Ehre :
Grosses Grats an *PhilSe* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PhilSe* auch von mir


----------



## brooker (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich bin begeistert und komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Immer mehr Leute kommen und unterstützen uns. Das ist der Wahnsinn!!  vielen Dank.

An die Milestoner: grats, grats und nochmals grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Igu* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Igu*


----------



## TheSebi41 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen schon wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Plisult* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen auch an *Plisult*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alextest*


----------



## Babbavs (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir.
Ein Grats an alle.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *haVoc_inc*  zur *2.* Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der haVoc-inc, rockt  ... weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JayJay2k4* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JayJay2k4*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Puppe* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Chicago* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an *Puppe* und *Chicago* ein wohlverdientes


----------



## TheSebi41 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Puppe *und *Chicago *


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue gibt uns die Ehre :
> Grosses Grats an *PhilSe* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Igu* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen schon wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Plisult* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *haVoc_inc*  zur *2.* Million





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JayJay2k4* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Puppe* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Moin 

*GratZ!* an *PhilSe*,  *Igu*, *Plisult*, *alextest*, *haVoc_inc* , *JayJay2k4*,  *Puppe * und  *Chicago*  

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Woche 25+°C


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein verdientes Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Gandalf75 **zur* *60.Mio  *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cinna *zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats an *Cinna *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an*the_ebastler *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch *the_ebastler * hat sich einen  redlich verdient


----------



## Babbavs (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein

MEGA GRATS an alle Milestoner und ans gesamte Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Mega Grats an die Milestoner! 
  Behaltet Eure Systeme im Auge bei der Hitze. Ich hatte heute im Zimmer 29°C


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... Mega Grats an die Milestoner!
> Behaltet Eure Systeme im Auge bei der Hitze. Ich hatte heute im Zimmer 29°C



Du glücklicher - in meinem "Faltzimmer" waren es über 34°


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses* GRATS *an alle

Monatsresultat* 326,767,243 *Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Seethinsoul* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Seethinsoul* und an *jk*


----------



## brooker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... schließe mich gerne an: Gratz an *Seethinsoul* und *jk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RuneDRS666* 
Und Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner 50. Million


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle 
Bei den 50 Millionen bin ich auch bald


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Cinna *zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an*the_ebastler *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Seethinsoul* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *RuneDRS666*
> Und Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zu seiner 50. Million



*GratZ!* an *the_ebastler*,  *ExarKun*, *Seethinsoul* und *RuneDRS666*  

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Gandalf75*  , *Cinna*  , *jk*  und *Stefan84* 

Anscheint brachte das 'HOCHDRUCKGEBIET' noch den ein oder anderen Push hier hervor  So viele Meilensteine in einer Woche erreicht, dass kann sich echt sehen lassen 

 Wir haben hier aktuell immer noch 27°C


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich kann und möchte mich anschließen: *Mega Grats an die Milestoner* ganz großes Kino. *PCGH rockt!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *kay73* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Grats an *kay73*


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats an *kay73* schön das Du dabei bist!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats ans *Hackfloisch*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats ans *Hackfloisch*


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *kay73* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *kay73* und *Hackfloisch*


----------



## Babbavs (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATS an alle Milestoner  und
ein extra Grats an Igu zur 3. Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Igu* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Igu  *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unseren Reihen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *DOcean* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DOcean* und willkommen im Club


----------



## Babbavs (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *DOcean* und willkommen im Club



und ein *extra grosses Grats* an *RuneDRS666* zur 10. Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RuneDRS666*


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlich Willkommen *DOcean*, herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 1. Million und schön das Du dabei bist. 

... extra grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur 10. Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> GRATS an alle Milestoner  und
> ein extra Grats an Igu zur 3. Mio.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unseren Reihen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *DOcean* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Babbavs schrieb:


> und ein *extra grosses Grats* an *RuneDRS666* zur 10. Mio.



*GratZ!* an *Igu * und *DOcean* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *RuneDRS666*


----------



## Gysi1901 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn ich es folding.extremeoverclocking.com richtig entnehme, belegt TheWasp a.k.a. Bumblebee übrigens gerade den zweitens Platz in Sachen 24 hour average. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es folding.extremeoverclocking.com richtig entnehme, belegt TheWasp a.k.a. Bumblebee übrigens gerade den zweitens Platz in Sachen 24 hour average. Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!



Danke vielmals - ich tu mein Bestes für das Team


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, 2. Platz. Das unser Meister gerade mächtig aktiv ist mir auch aufgefallen. Der 2. Platz - wow!! 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Respekt und danke für Dein Tun - Bumblebee - aka TheWasp*


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke danke verehrte Gentlemen!

habe nochmal extra Gas für die Top 100 und die 10 Mio gegeben jetzt falte ich wieder normal(heisst nur wenn ich zu hause bin)...


----------



## Gysi1901 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Neun* Milliarden! Ihr seid Spitze!

[Mit meinen bisher erfalteten 40.000 Punkten zähl ich mich besser nicht dazu  ]


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> *Neun* Milliarden! Ihr seid Spitze!
> 
> [Mit meinen bisher erfalteten 40.000 Punkten zähl ich mich besser nicht dazu  ]  *<== Doch, aber sicher !! *



Ja, eine Spitzenleistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> *Neun* Milliarden! Ihr seid Spitze!
> 
> [Mit meinen bisher erfalteten 40.000 Punkten zähl ich mich besser nicht dazu  ]



Jeder Punkt, jede WU zählt!


----------



## Babbavs (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch von mir ein dickes Fettes Grats.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold *


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... * ganz großes GRATS an ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold*


----------



## TheSebi41 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid MEGA! Die 9,000,000,000 Punkte sind geschafft


----------



## brooker (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dankeSebi, Du auch! 

Unsere direkten Konkurenten sind uns weiter auf den Fersen. Aktuell ist der Vorsprung auf 4 Monate geschrumpft. Ich glaube, wir müssen mal wieder eine Aktion starten!  Wer hat Kontakte zum Wettergott? Bitte ab September nicht mehr als 25°C und Nacht ausgiebigen Regen bestellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unsere *Einmannkapelle *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an  *Einmannkapelle *auch von mir


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen! *Grats an  Einmannkapelle*


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an unsere *Einmannkapelle *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Einmannkapelle*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlich Willkommen *INU.ID* und schön das Du dabei bist!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *INU.ID* und willkommen im Club


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ääh, danke?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haha, er ist schon seit der Gründung dabei  

Gratzi !


----------



## TheSebi41 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, auch wenn es etwas gedauert hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Schmicki *zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich schließe mich an: Grats an * Schmicki *und *Kaltmetall*


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Schmicki *zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *INU.ID* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Schmicki*  und *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sunotech* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ich packe noch ein großes Grats für *sunotech zur 30.Mio* drauf.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle! Wieder soviel los hier


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sunotech*


----------



## The_Dragon (2. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *sunotech* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *sunotech* 

0337 ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nun noch ein grosses *GRATS* an das ganze Team

Trotz aller Widrigkeiten sind *315,286,207 *Punkte zusammengekommen


----------



## brooker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *MESeidel*


----------



## The_Dragon (4. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *MESeidel*


----------



## brooker (4. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 * MESeidel*


----------



## Gentlem4n (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Beweihräuchert ihr euch hier auf 673 Seiten selber? 
Gratulation für alle


----------



## brooker (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ Gentlem4n: mach Deinen Rechner klar und tue, mit uns zusammen, Gutes für die Wissenschaft der Medizin . Dann werden wir Deine Leistung hier auch wertschätzen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *KhaosRipper*


----------



## brooker (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *KhaosRipper*


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KhaosRipper*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NameNick *


----------



## The_Dragon (7. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *NameNick* 


Ein weiteres GRATS geht an *MehlstaubtheCat*  zur *25.*Mio.  

Saubere Leistung *Martin*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... alles gute zur 25. Mille - *Martin ala MehlstaubtheCat*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> @ Gentlem4n: mach Deinen Rechner klar und tue, mit uns zusammen, Gutes für die Wissenschaft der Medizin . Dann werden wir Deine Leistung hier auch wertschätzen!


Ähhhhh, wie macht man das. Wo finde ich eine Anleitung, welches Programm und wie tritt man diesem Team bei?
Wahrscheinlich das hier... ich versuch es mal... warum den Google Chrome? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nes-nacl-clients-auf-basis-google-chrome.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Catcher* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhhhh, wie macht man das. Wo finde ich eine Anleitung, welches Programm und wie tritt man diesem Team bei?
> Wahrscheinlich das hier... ich versuch es mal... warum den Google Chrome?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...nes-nacl-clients-auf-basis-google-chrome.html


Um dem PCGH-Team beizutreten musst du nur oben neben deinem Faltnamen in "for Team" 70335 eingeben (Passkey hat aktuell keinen Einfluss auf den NaCl). 

Für Gelegenheitsfalter empfiehlt sich der NaCl das diese WU's (Arbeitseinheiten) nur eine kurze Faltzeit (Rechenzeit) von ein paar Minuten pro WU haben.

Warum Google Crome? > Weil das NaCl-Programm aktuell nur in dem Browser läuft.
Keine Angst, du musste den Chrome nicht zum Internetsurfen nutzen > die meisten wie ich nutzten ihn nur zum NaCl-Falten und surfen mit einem anderen Browser.

Wenn du dich dazu entscheiden solltest mehr und länger zu falten, gibt es den V7-Faltclienten bei dem du auch deine Grafikkarte zum falten einspannen kannst.


Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, stell diese bitte in der Rumpelkammer damit dieser Thread hier nicht verwässert.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, zurück von der gamescom - und nachgratsen 

Grats an *NameNick *  
Grosses GRATS an *MehlstaubtheCat* 
Grats an *Catcher *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Catcher* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *Catcher* und *Haxti*


----------



## brooker (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich Anschließen:  * Catcher und Haxti *


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Haxti*


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Martin, Haxti und Catcher


----------



## mallkuss (9. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hab ein ganz grosses Grats im Gepäck :
> *Ganz grosses Grats *an *mallkuss* zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





brooker schrieb:


> ... wow, mega grats von mir. Was für eine Leistung!!





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da werf ich doch auch ein * grosses Grats *an *mallkuss* rüber



Danke danke  Sorry fürs späte Melden, so ein Kleinkind braucht echt viel Zeit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Helix* zur *4.*Mio und *raFINNiert *zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Helix* zur *4.*Mio und *raFINNiert *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GratZ! an *Helix* und  *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Helix*, *raFINNiert *und an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## The_Dragon (11. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## Babbavs (12. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besser spät als Nie

MEGA GRATS an alle Milestoner.


----------



## Haxti (14. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Prüfungen sind rum und ich hab meine 2 Milestones sowie gefühlte 100 weitere von euch verpasst 
Fette Gratulationen und vielen Dank


----------



## brooker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats an die *Milestoner* und ein kühles


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neu in unserem Club:
Grosses Grats an *YassoKhuul *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps:
Wo ist den mein Beitrag von gestern Abend abgeblieben wo ich YassoKhuul und Bleifuss90 bereits begrats hatte?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein GRATS an die drei


----------



## brooker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn was hier, trotz Sommerloch und Mega-Temperaturen noch abgeht  ... Grats an die Milestoner und ein kühles


----------



## Haxti (17. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch drei


----------



## The_Dragon (17. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neu in unserem Club:
> Grosses Grats an *YassoKhuul *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



GratZ! an *YassoKhuul* und *ExarKun* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Bleifuss90* 

Cool!


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein Grats an die Drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Owly_K* und an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## The_Dragon (19. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *Owly_K* und *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen neuen Verdächtigen in unseren Reihen :
Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen neuen Verdächtigen in unseren Reihen :
> Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *Belax *


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Belax* und willkommen im Club


----------



## brooker (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... willkommen *Belax *. Schön das Du dabei bist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue:
Grosses Grats an *d3x84* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein ganz grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zu seiner *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue:
> Grosses Grats an *d3x84* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



GratZ! an *d3x84* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *mattifolder* 

Saubere Leistung


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an den Neu_Millionär *d3x84* und ein MegaGrats an *mattifolder*


----------



## brooker (24. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Graz an den* neuen Millionär d3x84 *
... *Mega-Gratz und wow an Mattifolder *


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es sollte noch Erwähnung finden, dass laut Extremeoverclocking *Bumblebee a.k.a. TheWasp* seit kurzer Zeit einen Platz in den Top 10 hat; und da sind schon zwei "Default"-Bezeichnungen eingerechnet, bei denen wahrscheinlich die Leistungen vieler Nutzer zusammengefasst wurden. Davor ein paar "Ebenbürtige" und ein wenig "Kanonenfutter"*, aber nur ein einziger Nutzer, der gerade mehr erfaltet. Von hinten gibt es praktisch keine Teilnehmer, die ihm ernsthaft den Platz streitig machen könnten. Insofern: vielen lieben Dank, Bumblebee, das Wissen, das Du durch Deine Berechnungen ermöglichst, wird der Menschheit hoffentlich ewig erhalten bleiben und irgendwann einer nicht zu benennenden, aber sehr großen Anzahl von Menschen helfen.

*Bitte nicht falsch verstehen; mir würde nicht im Traum einfallen, mich über einen Teilnehmer abfällig zu äußern, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Bumblebee einige Teilnehmer bald überholen wird, ist doch recht groß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Würdigung

Und das Falten (!! in diesem Team !!) macht immer noch jede Menge Spass


----------



## The_Dragon (25. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (25. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir MEGA GRATS an alle Milestoner. 

Und ein extra grosses MEGA Grats:



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Einmannkapelle *und an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats *Cinna* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich noch ein grosses Grats *Cinna*


----------



## The_Dragon (28. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats *Cinna* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GratZ! an *Einmannkapelle* und *raFINNiert* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Cinna*


----------



## Babbavs (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Milestoner


Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur* 10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Special_Flo*


----------



## The_Dragon (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Milestoner
> 
> 
> Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur* 10.*Mio
> ...



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Special_Flo*


----------



## brooker (31. August 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... großes Grats an *alle Milestoner*
@ *Special_Flo*


----------



## Babbavs (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt kommt das grosse Gratsen.

Grats an *alextest* zur  *5.  Mio*. 

Grosses Grats an *Babbavs*  zur  *20.  Mio  *  Eigenlob   

Ein* Extra GROSSES FETTES GRATS* geht an* jk* zur* 50.  Mio  
*


----------



## brooker (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, hier gehts wieder ab, der Wahnsinn! Grats an die Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:
@Babbavs: Hab dich nicht vergessen, bin nur gerade in meinem Sommermotorradurlaub und bin nicht regelmässig am Rechner (mit dem Handy und Tabatalk kann ich leider nicht auf meine Anhänge zugreifen ).


----------



## The_Dragon (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt das grosse Gratsen.
> 
> Grats an *alextest* zur  *5.  Mio*.
> 
> ...



GratZ! an *alextest* und *raFINNiert* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Babbavs*   und * jk* 

@Alex: Man kann eben nicht alles haben.  Bitte genieß deinen Sommerurlaub und lass dich erst wieder blicken, wenn du daheim bist.   Wünsch dir weiterhin eine freie Fahrt!

*#1JahrbeiPCGH*     
*#CC*  Coole Community  Helft einander weiter so fleißig wie bisher


----------



## Babbavs (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Euch allen. 

@Alex: Habe ich mir schon gedacht, das du im Urlaub bist und einfach, frech wie ich bin, deinen Part übernommen.
                Viel Spaß und immer eine Handbreit Asphalt unterm Reifen!


----------



## Babbavs (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und es geht weiter.

Grosses Grats an Loebstraus  zur *1.*Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir natürlich ein Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* 

- Und ein willkommen im (Millionärs-) Club

- Und die Vorschau 1) bei ca. 400 KPPD in rund 2 Tagen schon Doppelmillionär
- Und die Vorschau 2) beim nächsten Update ein Hüpfer von 300 Weltrang-Plätzen

... das nenne ich *SPEED*


----------



## The_Dragon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter.
> 
> Grosses Grats an Loebstraus  zur *1.*Mio



*GratZ!* an *Loebstraus*  :daumen;

Läuft bei dir *Bumblebee*


----------



## brooker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen: *großes Gratz an Loebstraus!*  ... bin gespannt wo das Enden wird


----------



## acer86 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schön Bumble für dein jahrelangen unermüdlichen Beitrag zur Forschung und Hilfestellung hier im F@H PCGH 70335 Team.
Unermüdlicher Einsatz für die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Porträt


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Danke schön Bumble für dein jahrelangen unermüdlichen Beitrag zur Forschung und Hilfestellung hier im F@H PCGH 70335 Team.



Danke, Bumblebee-Senpai


----------



## Babbavs (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Danke schön Bumble für dein jahrelangen unermüdlichen Beitrag zur Forschung und Hilfestellung hier im F@H PCGH 70335 Team.
> Unermüdlicher Einsatz für die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Porträt



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. 


Und ein *Grosses Grats an d3x84*  zur *1.*Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.
> 
> 
> Und ein Grosses Grats an d3x84  zur *1.*Mio



*GratZ!* an *d3x84  *


----------



## brooker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Danke schön Bumble für dein jahrelangen unermüdlichen Beitrag zur Forschung und Hilfestellung hier im F@H PCGH 70335 Team.
> Unermüdlicher Einsatz für die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Porträt



Er spricht mir aus der Seele - danke


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



acer86 schrieb:


> Danke schön Bumble für dein jahrelangen unermüdlichen Beitrag zur Forschung und Hilfestellung hier im F@H PCGH 70335 Team.



Danke an ein Team; eigentlich eine Familie - die es einfach macht sich zuhause zu fühlen 



Babbavs schrieb:


> Und ein *Grosses Grats an d3x84*  zur *1.*Mio



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Babbavs (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weiter gehts.

Ein* Extra GROSSES  FETTES  GRATS* geht an* TheSebi41*zur* 50. Mio  *


Ein* Extra  GROSSES FETTES  GRATS* geht an* Krokonowaka* zur* 50. Mio   
*

Ein*  GROSSES   GRATS* geht an* Bobkopp* zur* 2. Mio  *


----------



## The_Dragon (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts.
> 
> Ein* Extra GROSSES  FETTES  GRATS* geht an* TheSebi41*zur* 50. Mio  *
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Bobkopp* 

GROSSES GRATS an *TheSebi41*  und *Krokonowaka*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und  an die drei Jubilare


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an *TheSebi41*  und *Krokonowaka* 

Danke für's Anfeuern


----------



## Babbavs (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächte bitte.

Grosses Grats an Loebstraus  zur *2.*Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zur zweiten an *Loebstraus*


----------



## Babbavs (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Stahli  zur *2.*Mio  


Meine Buchführung ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an Stahli  zur *2.*Mio



Grats auch von mir



Babbavs schrieb:


> Meine Buchführung ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig.



Das kommt mit dem üben


----------



## The_Dragon (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Und der nächte bitte.
> 
> Grosses Grats an Loebstraus  zur *2.*Mio





Babbavs schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an Stahli  zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Meine Buchführung ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig.



*GratZ!* an *Loebstraus* und  *Stahli*  :daumen;

@ *Babbavs* manchmal fehlt dafür einfach die Zeit


----------



## Babbavs (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiterer Jubilar.
 
Ein Extra Grosses Fettes Grats geht an Gandalf75  zur *70.*Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein heftiges GRATS an *Gandalf75*


----------



## brooker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich anschließen: Graz an die Millionäre


----------



## Babbavs (7. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Brzeczek  zur *4.*Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (7. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an Brzeczek  zur *4.*Mio



*GratZ!* an *Brzeczek*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats an *Brzeczek *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps:
d3x84 hatte ich schon begrats > 23.8  (ich hatte schon ein Smiley von ihm )


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WB Meier - grats zur gesunden Heimkehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier ging doch noch fasst einer unter :
Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Loebstraus* und an *kaltmetall *


----------



## brooker (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *großes Gratz an die Milestoner*


----------



## The_Dragon (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hier ging doch noch fasst einer unter :
> Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Loebstraus* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *kaltmetall* 

WB @ Alex  Schön, dass du wieder da bist.


----------



## Babbavs (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an alle Milestoner*

*
Und was lese ich gerade:_   Aktuell liegt *Bumblebee* bereits auf* Platz 8 * weltweit_*. 

*Heftigste Gratulation


----------



## brooker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn, MEGA-GRATZ


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babbavs (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir.

Grosses Grats an Loebstraus zur *4.*Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein  an *Loebstraus* und an *sensit1ve* je zur *4.*Mio


----------



## Babbavs (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachtrag

Moin Moin Alex,
Grosses Grats an *sensit1ve* zur *4.*Mio 

Gruss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> Moin Moin Alex,
> Grosses Grats an *sensit1ve* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> Gruss


Guätä Morgä

Bin gerade auf einer Motorradtour und selbst wenn ich auf Arbeit wäre, hätte ich keinen Zugang zu einem PC. Ich werde das Gratsen also wieder so wie vor den Ferien handhaben > wenn ich am Rechner bin wird begrats.

Schönä Tag no


Ps:
Anonymous hat auch seine 3.Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ps:
> Anonymous hat auch seine 3.Mio



Dann gratulieren wir ihm anonym


----------



## The_Dragon (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein  an *Loebstraus* und an *sensit1ve* je zur *4.*Mio





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Guätä Morgä
> 
> Bin gerade auf einer Motorradtour und selbst wenn ich auf Arbeit wäre, hätte ich keinen Zugang zu einem PC. Ich werde das Gratsen also wieder so wie vor den Ferien handhaben > wenn ich am Rechner wird begrats.
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an  *Loebstraus*, *sensit1ve*  und *Anoymous* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Bumblebee * 

Ich frage mich gerade, wie lange du wohl brauchen wirst, um den nächsten Platz auf zu steigen   Mach weiter so!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, wie lange du wohl brauchen wirst, um den nächsten Platz auf zu steigen   Mach weiter so!



... rund 1 Monat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Grosses Grats an *sensit1ve_* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Grosses Grats an* Hackfloisch* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Hackfloisch*


----------



## brooker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wow, hier ist ja wieder was los: *MILESTONER an MILESTONER* - *GRATS* an *EUCH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen den nächsten Verdächtigen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an den Neuling [emoji106]


----------



## The_Dragon (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Bumblebee schrieb:


> ... rund 1 Monat





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen den nächsten Verdächtigen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*GratZ!* an *Hackfloisch* und *SnakeByte* 

Hehe, krass *Bumblebee*


----------



## brooker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlichen Glückwunsch an *snakeByte* zur 1. Million


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... herzlichen Glückwunsch an *snakeByte* zur 1. Million



.. auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... seit 2 Tagen haben wir die 13 Mio PPDs Schallmauer erreicht!  *PCGH rockt!! 

Gratz an die Milestoner *


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ScandaL.cH* und an *Loebstraus*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke ... 

Ich Falte aber immer nur nen paar Stunden am Tag ... Quasie über Nacht ... Sonst sprengt das meine Stromrechnung ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *raFINNiert* auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kann es nicht anders formulieren...

*MEINE FRESSE GEHT IHR GERADE AB *- ist ja schon fast abartig


----------



## The_Dragon (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





brooker schrieb:


> ... seit 2 Tagen haben wir die 13 Mio PPDs Schallmauer erreicht!  *PCGH rockt!!
> 
> Gratz an die Milestoner *





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an * ScandaL.cH*, *Loebstraus* und *raFINNiert*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht anders formulieren...
> 
> *MEINE FRESSE GEHT IHR GERADE AB *- ist ja schon fast abartig



Warte mal vom 21.09 - 24.09 ab ... Ich nehm an dann rockt die Bude hier richtig


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wir haben gestern die *14 Mio PPDs-Schallmauer durchbrochen*!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tranceangel2k *zu 20 Millionen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (14. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## The_Dragon (15. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Tranceangel2k *zu 20 Millionen



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Tranceangel2k *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an  *brooker *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (15. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *GenSkullHunter* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *brooker*


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *GenSkullHunter* und an  *brooker *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Grats an* DaN_I *zur *700.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

MEGA-Grats an* DaN_I *zur *700.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 definitiv


----------



## brooker (16. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *MEGA_GRATZ* an * DaN_l*  Wahnsinn!


----------



## The_Dragon (16. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Grats an* DaN_I *zur *700.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an *DaN_I* 

Starke Leistung!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Loebstraus*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Grats an *Loebstraus*


----------



## Scandal_cH (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke erstmal für die gratz  

wenn alles so geht wie ich es möchte, sind ab ende januar 2016 ca 1m ppd pro tag mehr drinn....  

in dem Sinne fröhliches Falten 

lg Scandal


----------



## brooker (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... das sind sehr gute News.  Wie möchtest Du das Anstellen? Evtl. können wir Dir helfen.?


----------



## brooker (17. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an *Loebstraus*   ... wie das erst klingelt, wenn der Falter fertig ist


----------



## Scandal_cH (19. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja im grunde ist es ziemlich einfach xD... wen ich meine eigene wohnung habe, kann ich so viel strom brauchen, wie ich bezahlen kann. 
im moment bezahlen das noch meine eltern und ich bekomme immer ein schlechtes gewissen, wen ich mein rechner durch laufen lasse (obwohl wir eine pv anlage haben xD). weiter ist halt im moment noch das problem das mein rechner da steht wo ich schlafe, bei ca 300-400 watt ist das eine gute heizung. also kann ich ihn schon deswegen nicht durchlaufen lassen.
tja und dann kommt noch ineffiziente fold hardware dazu. I7 3960x braucht zu viel strom für das was er leistet. die hd 7970 ist auch nicht mehr gerade aktuell und macht ca 120k ppd. einfacher gesagt, sobalt ich den fold server/rechner durchlaufen lassen kann, kommt bessere hardware hin. 

wird warscheinlich ein sli (tri-quad) oder ein crossfire (x) mit einer cpu die nur für die grakas arbeitet. 
habe auch schon an ein xeon phi gedacht, aber anscheinend soll der nicht dafür geeignet sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zu seiner *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *henrico30wien*


----------



## brooker (19. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz und herzlich Willkommen* an *henrico30wien*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Grats an* PCGHGS* zur *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Kino von* PCGHGS*, GRATS und 

... und ...

Es hatte sich ja gestern schon abgezeichnet - ihr seid durch die Decke gebrochen
*16,992,632 *Tages-Punkte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HeartofLightning *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (20. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere Falkaktion bringt unserem Klub schon die ersten neue Punktemillionäre in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *HeartofLightning*, an *SnakeByte* und ein Grats und Willkommen an *simder*


----------



## The_Dragon (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zu seiner *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Grats an* PCGHGS* zur *200.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *HeartofLightning *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unsere Falkaktion bringt unserem Klub schon die ersten neue Punktemillionäre in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *henrico30wien*, *HeartofLightning*, *simder* und *SnakeByte* 

GROSSES GRATS an  *PCGHGS*


----------



## brooker (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hier gehts ab. Ein *Gratz an die Millionäre*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht nur, dass es gestern wieder *16,817,697 *Punkte waren (ist ja schon genial genug )

Beim letzten Update ist das OVERTAKE-Datum von 2.8 auf 2.9 Months hochgehüpft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich drei die fast gleichzeitig ihre *8.*Mio erreicht haben  :
Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel*, *kampfschaaaf* und *Chicago*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## The_Dragon (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich drei die fast gleichzeitig ihre *8.*Mio erreicht haben  :
> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel*, *kampfschaaaf* und *Chicago*
> 
> 
> ...



NICE 

*GratZ!* an *arcDaniel*, *arcDaniel* und *Chicago*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel*, *kampfschaaaf* und *Chicago* - ihr rockt alle

Und nun ist es offiziell - ihr macht mir Angst...
*19,484,759 *Punkte gestern; OVERTAKE-Datum von 2.9 auf 3.0 Months hoch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unsere Faltaktion hat uns ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club beschert :
Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *Alexander* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein weiteres grosses Grats an* raFINNiert* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unsere Faltaktion hat uns ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club beschert :
> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Schön 

*GratZ!* an *ZobRombie* , *Alexander* und *raFINNiert*


----------



## brooker (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! PCGH rockt!   ... und weiter gehts, mit Vollgas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Eventmillionär :
Grosses Grats an *Ebrithil* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Aktionsmillionär :
Grosses Grats an *warawarawiiu* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das wird zu unübersichtlich für einen alten Falter - darum GRATS an alle Obenstehenden 

Btw......
ALTER FALTER - die *20,705,403 *Punkte von gestern  *DAS* ist eine Hausnummer


----------



## The_Dragon (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Eventmillionär :
> Grosses Grats an *Ebrithil* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Aktionsmillionär :
> Grosses Grats an *warawarawiiu* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*GratZ!* an *Ebrithil* und  *warawarawiiu*


----------



## Keinem (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

DerFoehn dreht auf  .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Siebenstelligen  .


----------



## DerFoehn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was!? Ich kann dich nicht hören! 

Wenn sich mal langsam meine Signatur aktualisieren würde. 

Edit: Na endlich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *benjasso* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Punktemillionär ist geboren :
Grosses Grats an *DerFoehn *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats auch an *kampfschaaaf* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank! Die Alzheimer Aktion hat ordentlich reingehauen.


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *GRATZ an die Millionäre * 

... ja, sie hat bisher schon ordentlich reingehauen und ich hoffe, es kommt heute Nacht nochmal richtig was dazu! 21 Milillionen PPDs wären super


----------



## The_Dragon (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *benjasso* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Punktemillionär ist geboren :
> Grosses Grats an *DerFoehn *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *benjasso*,  *DerFoehn* und  *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*extra Gratz für warawarawiiu* = Tagesausbeute 954,042 PPDs - Wahnsinn!


----------



## ZobRombie (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unsere Faltaktion hat uns ein neues Mitglied in unserem Club beschert :
> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo zusammen!

Leicht verspätete Reaktion meinerseits, aber ich danke euch ganz herzlich zur freundlichen Aufnahme in den Club! Just in diesem Moment wird an meiner 400. WU gearbeitet und ich hoffe und plane, dass noch viele folgen werden.

Grüße an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThoSch_0815* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hehe, *Gratz an ThoSch_0815*


----------



## The_Dragon (23. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThoSch_0815* zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *ThoSch_0815*  Cool


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder viele zum Gratsen - ihr seid alle* HAMMER *

Ein grosser Hammer natürlich für *ThoSch_0815* 

Und mit *20,190,383 *Punkten auch gestern wieder grosses Kino


----------



## Rarek (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

was hier nicht alles in 10 Tagen passiert... ^^

gz an euch


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es sind sogar noch 20.543.022 draus geworden. Neuer Rekord. 
Und ich bin endlich in den Top 10 der Daily Producer gelandet


----------



## sc59 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallöle,
meine Würdigung geht heut an *Brooker 

*für seinen tollen Einsatz bei der Aktion.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sc59 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> meine Würdigung geht heut an *Brooker
> 
> *für seinen tollen Einsatz bei der Aktion.



Das ist sehr berechtigt und wohlverdient


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *einJojo* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein weiteres grosses Grats an *Raknison *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Anerkennung. Auch wenn ich viel für die Aktion gemacht habe, wäre es ohne Eure Unterstützung nicht möglich gewesen. Danke dafür und auf in die Vorbereitung einer neuen Aktion im Dezember. 

*Gratz an die neuen Millionäre*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein weiterer neuer Millionär :
Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein zweites grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das dritte grosse Grats geht an *Loebstraus *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle - ihr rockt Leute


----------



## The_Dragon (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *einJojo* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch ein weiterer neuer Millionär :
> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *arcDaniel*, *einJojo*, *Stoertebeker64*, *Chrissyx* und *Loebstraus* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Raknison*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch in neuer Millionär tummelt sich in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *MOE_ses *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *marian8304 *zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 2. grosses Grats an *raFINNiert *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (26. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an die Millionäre *


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MOE_ses**, *an *marian8304 *und an *raFINNiert*


----------



## The_Dragon (26. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch in neuer Millionär tummelt sich in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *MOE_ses *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *marian8304 *zur* 4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *MOE_ses*, *marian8304* und *raFINNiert* 

_Von der Sonne wach gekitzelt _


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *arcDaniel*, dein Turbo schiebt auch ganz schön


----------



## The_Dragon (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *arcDaniel*


----------



## brooker (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Wahnsinn, wie es hier abgeht! *GRATZ an arcDaniel *


----------



## arcDaniel (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Gratz, muss aber auch sagen, hätte ich nun nicht eine X1 (Forza 6: Göttliches Rennspiel, und nun kommt Lego Dimension, ich liebe Lego und die meisten der enthaltenen Franchises) würde ich nicht so pushen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* raFINNiert* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* raFINNiert* und an *simder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur seiner *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DoertyHarry* und an *Loebstraus *


----------



## DoertyHarry (28. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dakeschön  
bin erst seit den Alzheimertagen dabei und das war das erste Ziel doch es geht weiter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DoertyHarry zur 1.Mio
Ausserdem ein grosses Grats an Loebstraus zur seiner 9.Mio
*Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *3.*Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (29. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* raFINNiert* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *simder*, *DoertyHarry*, *Loebstraus* und *SnakeByte* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *auch von mir - und die Hoffnung, dass sich die (Treiber-)Probleme lösen lassen


----------



## The_Dragon (30. September 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Stefan84* 

Sehr schönes Wetter heute


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo all ihr Wahnsinnigen 

Letzten Monat habt ihr "bloss" *425,482,464 *Punkte angehäuft 

Ein *RI**ESEN* Dankeschön und ein *MEGA* Grats dafür


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich hiermit - sozusagen im "vorauseilenden Bedanksam" - schon mal herzlich bei allen bedanken die mir zur dritten Milliarde gratulieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieso sollen wir dich den begratsen?
Schon die letzten beiden Mia's wolltest du nicht feiern > ich warte immer noch auf den Partytermin!

Ganz Grosses Grats zur 3.Mia!!!


----------



## JeansOn (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, dafür melde ich mich doch gleich nochmal hier an: 

*Meine ganz herzliche Gratulation zu Deiner dritten Milliarde, Bumblebee.*

Wie ich finde, ist das eine so ausdauernd und langanhaltende Leistung, daß ich heute mal jedes Wort ausschreibe. ^^
Reicht da überhaupt eine einmalige Gratulation?

Wie wäre es, wenn der Clan in regelmäßigen Abständen eine Erinnerung an den 01.Oktober 2015 verfaßt? 

Deine 2.295.882 Punkte, die mit Stand 01. Oktober 2015 14:19Uhr der Dritten Milliarde als Anhang zugeordnet wurden, davon spricht hier keiner.
... darf ich da überhaupt schon gratulieren? *grins*

Da dies ein Würdigungsthread ist, könnte man nun auch noch auf die Idee kommen, andere Eigenschaften zu nennen
-Ideengeber
-Motivator
-Antreiber
-Rat- und Hinweisgeber wenn es zum Beispiel um den besseren Treiber geht
-Wahnsinnigster, aller Wahnsinnigen hier  

Ich bin mir sicher, man kann, wenn man will noch mehr positive Dinge sagen.
Oder aber einfach nur: 
Danke. Oder auch, wie Meier: "Ganz großes Grats zur 3. Mia!!!"

Mit wahnsinnigem Gruß 
JeansOn


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (der hat noch gefehlt )


*Loebstraus* mit seiner *10.*Mio wollen wir auch nicht vergessen > Grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *MEGA GRATS - Bumblebee and Loebstraus rocken! *


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und natürlich auch ein Grats an *Loebstraus *


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *MEGA GRATS - Bumblebee and Loebstraus rocken! *



Absolut! Ihr seid _*der Wahnsinn*_, weiter so!


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hiermit - sozusagen im "vorauseilenden Bedanksam" - schon mal herzlich bei allen bedanken die mir zur dritten Milliarde gratulieren





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieso sollen wir dich den begratsen?
> Schon die letzten beiden Mia's wolltest du nicht feiern > ich warte immer noch auf den Partytermin!
> 
> Ganz Grosses Grats zur 3.Mia!!!





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus* 

[size=+2]MEGA GRATZ geht an dich, großer Bumblebee[/size] 

 *RESPEKT*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstes Grosses Grats geht an* Ultimo* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zweites Grosses Grats geht an *Manicmanuel* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Ultimo* und an *Manicmanuel*, ihr seid wirklich auch Rocker


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erstes Grosses Grats geht an* Ultimo* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Ultimo*  und *Manicmanuel*


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch , und gratz an die anderen alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MOE_ses*, *DoertyHarry* und *ZobRombie* zu ihren jeweiligen *2.*Mio's
ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön wie es vorwärts geht - darum...

Grats an *MOE_ses*, *DoertyHarry*, *ZobRombie* und an *Einmannkapelle*


----------



## ZobRombie (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Grats und Grüße an alle! Bin dann mal weiter falten


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MOE_ses*, *DoertyHarry* und *ZobRombie* zu ihren jeweiligen *2.*Mio's
> ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *MOE_ses*, *DoertyHarry*, *ZobRombie*und *Einmannkapelle* 

Heute ist der Tag der Deutschen Einheit, wünsch euch allein ein angenehmen #Feiertag


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Grats an die Millionäre und einen angenehmen Feiertag


----------



## DoertyHarry (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an euch alle  
Werde jetzt erstmal mein neu erworbenes "Programmierbares Energiekostenmessgerät" anhängen mal schaun was raus kommt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Alf1399* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Alf1399*


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Alf1399* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Alf1399*,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das erste grosse Grats geht an *HansMartin1975* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das zweite grosse Grats geht an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das erste grosse Grats geht an *HansMartin1975* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *HansMartin1975*, 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Blizzard_Mamba* 

Moin moin


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *HansMartin1975* und an *Blizzard_Mamba*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Centurion *zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *simder* und an *Centurion*


----------



## The_Dragon (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Centurion *zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *simder* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Centurion*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen neuen Namen den wir uns merken dürfen :
Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen im Club *XeT*


----------



## XeT (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke, bald hab ich dich Bumble XD


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Danke Danke, bald hab ich dich Bumble XD



So isses richtig


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen neuen Namen den wir uns merken dürfen :
> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *XeT*, 

Viel Erfolg bei der Aufholjagd


----------



## XeT (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann mal ein richtig fettes gratz an das ganze Team
 10000000000 sind geschafft
wer die 0  nicht zählen will das sind zehn Milliarden


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Dann mal ein richtig fettes gratz an das ganze Team
> 10000000000 sind geschafft
> wer die 0  nicht zählen will das sind zehn Milliarden



Nun, je nach dem noch nicht ganz 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - da sind es erst 9,999,300,349 

Trotzdem ist es natürlich


----------



## XeT (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, je nach dem noch nicht ganz
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats - da sind es erst 9,999,300,349
> 
> Trotzdem ist es natürlich



Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gysi1901 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Zehn* Milliarden! Eine fantastische Leistung! Jeder hat sich ein, äh, zehn Bier verdient


----------



## ZobRombie (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Team und die einzelnen Mitglieder! Ich verneige mich vor eurem Einsatz und allen, die das Projekt hier gestartet, fortgeführt und am Leben gehalten haben, ehemaligen wie aktiven Faltern.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Team 70335's contributions to Folding@home
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Eine wirklich beeindruckende Teamleistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir hatten hier ne Weile Pause, dafür dürfen wir jetzt aber gleich dreien gratulieren :
1. Grosses Grats geht an *SnakeByte *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *Hackfloisch* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats geht an *brooker *zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann auch von mir eine Gratulation an den schlangen in bytes hackenden brooker


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SnakeByte, *an *Hackfloisch* und an *brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier ne Weile Pause, dafür dürfen wir jetzt aber gleich dreien gratulieren :
> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *SnakeByte *zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...




*GratZ!* an *SnakeByte* und *Hackfloisch* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *brooker*


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dito, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *XeT *auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *simder* zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann sag ich mal danke und gz an simder.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *simder*


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur* 4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *XeT* und *simder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei :
Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GZ euch Beiden und  ein * STRAUS *Blumen auf der das * ZOB ROMBIE * *LOEB*t


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ZobRombie* und an *Loebstraus*


----------



## ZobRombie (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und auch Gratulation an dich Loebstraus! Wenn dein Falter erst einmal läuft, wird man dich ja ein- bis zweimal täglich beglückwünschen dürfen. 

Großen Dank aber auch an die lieben Gratulanten! Auch wenn schon fast der Eindruck der Selbstverständlichkeit entstanden ist, so ist euer Einsatz Vorbild und daher Danke an Bumblebee, A.Meier-PS3, Stefan84 und alle anderen, deren abgelieferte WUs schneller steigen, als sie hier in Worten regelmäßig gewürdigt werden.

Und bevor jetzt die Tränen kommen, schnell wieder ans Werk .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *marian8304*


----------



## XeT (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gute Leistung marian gratz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz auch von mir und immer schön weiter tröten.


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei :
> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ZobRombie*, *marian8304* und *Losertroete* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus* 

_Einen schönen Montag wünsch ich euch  _


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Losertroete *auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Absolut, Herzlichen Glückwunsch ProfBoom, eine tolle Zahl!


----------



## XeT (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation PROF ich glaube an deine dr-Arbeit so das es kein BOOM gibt. 20mio nicht schlecht


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *ProfBoom*


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ProfBoom*


----------



## Stefan84 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein jippieyayeah Schweinebacke *ProfBoom*!


----------



## arcDaniel (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir auch einmal grosse Grats an alle die überhaupt falten  und ein grosses Respekt an die die ihre Milestones geknackt haben !!!

Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zum Ende des Monats auch noch die 20mio schaffe


----------



## ProfBoom (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke 
Man tut halt, was man kann... Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!

Dabei gratuliere ich natürlich auch allen anderen und hoffe, dass sie bald den nächsten Milestone erreichen!

@arcDaniel
Das sollte klappen, ich habe dich schon in rot auf dem Radar: 1.6 Wochen noch.


----------



## JeansOn (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein jippieyayeah Schweinebacke *ProfBoom*!



Ja, da schließe ich mich mal an, Gtrats an ProfBoom:
"jippieyayeah" (ein paar Töne tiefer)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke und eigentlich sind es 9 mio. denn least xet steht da. also gz Alex


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *XeT *und an *alextest*


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *XeT* und *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Haxti*


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *Haxti*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen einen Neuen in unserer Runde begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Virus2k20* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann von mir direkt an beide ein Gratz an * haxti & virus2k20*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Virus2k20*


----------



## Loebstraus (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Virus2k20


----------



## arcDaniel (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Virus2k20, die erste Mio ist die schönste


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dickes * GRATZ* an * Bumble: Level UP 
Neuer Platz: Overall: 7
*
Super Leistung, mach so weiter und halte die Bauarbeiter von Castle Bumblestein fern. Denn Platz 6 kloppt an. Wenn du es noch vor dem Advent schaffst kannst du dem Nikolaus sagen das du dieses Jahr artig warst.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Dickes * GRATZ* an * Bumble: Level UP
> Neuer Platz: Overall: 7
> *
> Super Leistung, mach so weiter und halte die Bauarbeiter von Castle Bumblestein fern. Denn Platz 6 kloppt an. Wenn du es noch vor dem Advent schaffst kannst du dem Nikolaus sagen das du dieses Jahr artig warst. *<==*



Herzlichen Dank

Nun, *awachs* zu überholen ist einerseits natürlich  - aber der faltet ja auch kaum noch ...


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Deswegen musst du ja weiter machen, sonst überholst du keine mehr und wiest selbst noch wieder eingeholt


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Deswegen musst du ja weiter machen, sonst überholst du keine mehr und wiest selbst noch wieder eingeholt



Setz dich hin und hör zu - mein junger Padawan 
Das Gesetz des Universums sagt - "es gibt immer einen Schnelleren, Stärkeren, Grösseren - nur weil du ihn noch nicht kennst heisst nicht, dass es ihn nicht gibt"


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Setz dich hin und hör zu - mein junger Padawan
> Das Gesetz des Universums sagt - "es gibt immer einen Schnelleren, Stärkeren, Grösseren - nur weil du ihn noch nicht kennst heisst nicht, dass es ihn nicht gibt"



Mit dem Falter kommt bekanntlich die Weisheit. Glückwunsch zum neuen Ranking!


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art: Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es seit heute 5.000 registrierte Falter für das Team 70335 gibt. Auch wenn davon nicht mehr alle falten, so ist es toll, dass neue Faltwillige dazu kommen. Und 5.000 ist eine schöne Zahl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



70Mio manoman das sind nicht Wenig dazu dickes *GRATZ*


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen einen Neuen in unserer Runde begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Virus2k20* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





XeT schrieb:


> Dickes * GRATZ* an * Bumble: Level UP
> Neuer Platz: Overall: 7
> *
> Super Leistung, mach so weiter und halte die Bauarbeiter von Castle Bumblestein fern. Denn Platz 6 kloppt an. Wenn du es noch vor dem Advent schaffst kannst du dem Nikolaus sagen das du dieses Jahr artig warst.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Virus2k20* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Bumblebee*  und an *MESeidel*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MESeidel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* simder* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an* simder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* simder* zur* 5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *simder* und *ExarKun*


----------



## XeT (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* simder* zur* 5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zu je 5 Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Camulorix *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... es geht hier Schlag auf Schlag! Wahnsinn  ich möchte mich den Glückwünschen anschließen!


----------



## XeT (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dickes Gratz zu den für raFinniert zu 20mio. und eine um 50% vergrößertes GRATZ  an Camulorix für 30mio


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *raFINNiert* und an *Camulorix *


----------



## JeansOn (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich sehe was bei EVGA abging und immer wieder abgeht dann könnte man(n) echt neidisch werden
> 
> Aber lassen wir das...


 
Das Zitat ist etwas älter ... 27.10.2010, 16:29

Ich habe mich mal gerade dafür interessiert, wie denn alles begonnen hat, in diesem Thread. ...
Ich finde, daß EVGA (gemeint ist wohl das Team folding@evga) konkurrenzlos an der Spitze seine Daseinsberechtigung etabliert hat. Wer so viele USER für einen guten Zweck bindet, ist schon deshalb Spitze, ganz gleich, wie und woher die Werbung für das Team kommt. In soweit meine Gratulation an EVGA. Ich glaube, die sind das Hausteam von Stanford!??

Ich habe aber außer dem EVGA-Forum auch noch die FOREN von ein paar anderen Spitzenteams angeschaut.
Und ich bin nun sehr froh, seit Jahren hier bei Euch mitmachen zu dürfen. (Auch, wenn ihr das eigentlich gar nicht verhindern könntet ^^)

Was hier im Forum abgeht, die Vielfalt an 
-interessanten Aktionen, 
-die HowTo's bzw Anleitungen
-"Einer hat mal schnell eine Frage" (nicht zwingend zu Folding) und - ZACK - kommt eine super Antwort, auf die man kaum warten muß.

Ich finde, dieses Forum macht FOLDING zu einem Event. 
Der Gegner heißt KREBS, auch wenn wir nicht jeden Tag über diesen Gegner schreiben. Er heißt aber auch Langeweile. Genau das findet sich hier NICHT.
Der vor uns liegende Weg ist nicht gerade flach, sondern eher steil. 
Niemand bekämpft ein anderes Team, sondern wir alle erreichen durch eine kontinuierliche Teamleistung Ziele in der WELT-Statistik.
Auf diesem Weg werden bei unserem Team "PC Games Hardware" kleine Events gestreut, und die erwecken Interesse.

Hier bei Team #70335 ist mehr los, als in anderen Foren von F@H-Teams. Hier ist auch mehr los, als bei folding@evga, die unangefochten Spitzenreiter sind. 
Auch wenn immer wieder berechtigt unsere Teamleistung gelobt wird, so finde ich es einfach mal wichtig herauszuarbeiten, worin der Grund für diese Teamleistung besteht, der verglichen mit anderen Teams,  diese in den Schatten stellt:

Dieses Forum von Team #70335 lebt.

Ich würdige mit diesen Gedanken ausdrücklich jeden, der aktiv dieses Team unterstützt, sei es mit Punkten für die Statistik, oder sei es mit Beiträgen zu den verschiedensten Themen.
Wir brauchen nämlich BEIDES!!!!

In diesem Sinne ein schlichtes Grats an all die Wahnsinnigen hier.  

Mit freundlichem Sonntagsgruß
JeansOn


----------



## arcDaniel (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kleiner Wort zu EVGA und deren Forum/Team:

Ich habe auch für EVGA gefaltet, der Grund war aber geteilt:
-Ich wollte sowieso falten, da ich die Idee und das Ziel dahinter unterstützen will
-Ich "Geld" bekommen wenn ich für EVGA falte!

Punkt zwei ist mir bei weiten nicht mehr so wichtig, ich denke aber dass ein riesen Anteil von deren Erfolg, schlicht und einfach erkauft ist. In den ersten zwei Monatswochen generieren sie ja nachweislich auch die meisten Punkte!
Ich will das aber nicht schlecht reden, da ich ja selbst davon profiziert hatte, und ja dadurch auch viele WU's abgearbeitet werden, was der Sache zugute kommt. In deren Forum habe ich mich aber nicht sonderlich viel herumgetrieben.

Hier im PCGH-Forum treibe ich mich ja schon länger herum, wollte mich aber schon so manchmal abmelden, da in Verschiedenen Themenbereichen das Niveau manchmal sehr unterirdisch ist!

Mittlerweile bin ich weniger an den EVGA Punkten (Geld) interessiert. Zum einen weil ich als nächste GPU nicht mal unbedingt eine Nvidia kaufen werde und zum anderen, das ist mir jetzt wichtiger:

In diesem Folding@Home Bereich von PCGH, treiben sich klasse User herum, und es ist sehr angenehm mit zu lesen und mit zu diskutieren, auch wenn es mal OffTopic wird.

Deshalb unterstüze ich jetzt nur noch das Team #70335 !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir ein Gratz, Weiter so! 

 Der Zug der Millionen-Falter nimmt fahrt auf. Täglich neue Millionen


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## Stefan84 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an Florian *DH8FB*


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *FlorianDH8FB* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *raFINNiert*  und *Camulorix*

Tolles Schriftstück  @ *JeansOn* 

*arcDaniel*, ich wusste gar nicht, dass man über EVGA Geld gut geschrieben bekommt, wenn man für sie faltet


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ * Zobrombie* 
Zu 4 Mio


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> GRATZ * Zobrombie*
> Zu 4 Mio



*GratZ!* an * ZobRombie*,  und an dich - du "*Bumblebee* Verfolger"  - *XeT *zur *4.* Million  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso geht ein *GratZ!* raus an *Blizzard_Mamba* zur *25.* Million  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> *GratZ!* an * ZobRombie*,  und an dich - du "*Bumblebee* Verfolger"  - *XeT *zur *4.* Million
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann sag ich danke und noch zusätzlich 


* GRATZ Blizzard_Mamba 25mio* 

Jetzt hast du mehr Punkte als Südkorea Einwohner


----------



## Loebstraus (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch allen


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an   *suredave* zur *2*. Million

Und natürlich auch Grats an * Zobrombie*, an *XeT*und an *Blizzard_Mamba *


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an   *suredave* zur *2*. Million



*GratZ!* an *suredave*


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bedanke mich und möchte ebenfalls ganz herzlich den Kollegen *suredave*, *FlorianDH8FB*, *Blizzard_Mamba* und *XeT* gratulieren! 

Der liebe *XeT* wird mir regelmäßig als "Bedrohung" genannt, wenn ich mir meine Statistik angucke. Von daher freue ich mich, wenn er in ungefähr einer halben Stunde an mir vorbeizieht und wir wieder einfach nur Faltgenossen sind, ohne Bedrohung und Co


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Leider klappt das gerade nicht, eine WU ist verloren und die nächsten brauchen noch. System ist gerade sehr instabil, Morgen sollte das neue Netzteil kommen und dann mal gucken ob es an dem lag


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn es dich tröstet, ich hab gerade auch nur Falt-Probleme. Daher eine Würdigung an alle laufenden Faltrechner!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

* GRATZ suredave *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *zur *400.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, 400. Mio - Herzlichen Glückwunsch *Muschkote*!

Aber du bist mit 370 Mio ja auch nicht mehr weit entfernt


----------



## XeT (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz ich brauch noch 100mal solang dafür


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein grosses Grats von einem Wahnsinnigen zum anderen


----------



## brooker (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ähm, ganz großes Kino - * Mega Gratz zu dieser Leistung*


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Muschkote* 

Macht weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da falten zwei nach langer Pause wieder :
Grosses Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da falten zwei nach langer Pause wieder :
> Grosses Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ zu je 1mio? Oder doch unzertrennliche 2mio?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> GRATZ zu je 1mio? Oder doch unzertrennliche 2mio?


Kannst du mir sagen wann sie beiden ihre 1.Mio hatten? 

 Ich sehe leider nur das sie die 1. erfolgreiche gefaltene WU für unser Team am 15.11.2007 hatten.

Ich hatte nicht mal ein Rock-Smiley von den beiden, muss also schon länger her sein, da meine ältesten Smileys aus Mai 2011 stammen.


----------



## XeT (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das 1mio war auf 2:2 bezogen ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* arcDaniel* zur* 20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Marc_&_Kati*,an* arcDaniel* und an *Stefan84*


----------



## XeT (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* arcDaniel* zur* 20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ euch beiden, faltet schnell weiter meine Nano faltet wieder und setzt zum Überholen an


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da falten zwei nach langer Pause wieder :
> Grosses Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* arcDaniel* zur* 20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*GratZ!* an *Marc_&_Kati* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *arcDaniel*  und *Stefan84* 

Zum Glück gibt es #GratisWLAN


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats!!!

Allerdings werden due PPD jetzt fallen. Dauerfalten kann ich mir auf dauer nicht mit beiden GPU's leisten (jedenfalls nicht bis Manches wie Hausbau und der Nachswuchs welcher sich Aprill angekündigt hat, beruhigt hat), deshalb werde ich nun nur noch mit der GTX750ti weiterfalten. (die ein oder ander WU wird aber auch noch die Grosse abbekommen, nur nicht mehr 24/7)


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das klingt super! Hausbau und Familie gehen auf jeden Fall vor Falten u.ä. _, damit kann man später auch weiter machen _  vor allem aber nehmen die angesprochen Themen ordentlich Zeit in Anspruch, daher -

wünsch ich dir und deiner Familie nur das Beste *arcDaniel*   m % w?


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Seht es mir bitte nach, aber ich komm hier mit dem ganzen "ge-Gratse" nicht mehr hinterher, so viele Pilze schnellen hier aus dem Boden 
Daher geht mein GROSSES GRATS an alle unsere aktiven Mitfalter, der jeder einen kleinen Teil zum Gelingen der Forschung beiträgt!

Daher: 

Meine ganz aktuellen Grats gehen an *Marc_&_Kati* und* arcDaniel, *und arcDaniel wünsche ich bei Kind und Haus bestes Gelingen. Hast du denn auch schon einen Baum geplanzt? Wenn ja, dann kannst ja eigentlich schon Feierabend machen


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Stefan84
Nein, der Garten ist noch mir Bauschutt zugemüllt... 

Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777 *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777 *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ weiter so noch 767Mio und deine PPD passen zum Namen


----------



## sc59 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz ans Team und alle Millonäre,
ihr seit Klasse.


----------



## JeansOn (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Seht es mir bitte nach, aber ich komm hier mit dem ganzen "ge-Gratse" nicht mehr hinterher, so viele Pilze schnellen hier aus dem Boden
> Daher geht mein GROSSES GRATS an alle unsere aktiven Mitfalter, der jeder einen kleinen Teil zum Gelingen der Forschung beiträgt!
> ...



Natürich eine ehrerbietige Gratulation zunächst mal, diesem Thread entsprechend an die neuen Millionäre. Ganz besonders aber an die bereits mehrstelligen Millionäre. Ihr seid echt beharrlich, in Eurem Tun.

@Stefan84 
mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen. Ich habe eine Menge Verfolger auf meinem Radar, die überholen mich, bevor ich die nächste Leiche schaffe. Echt übel. Ich muß nachdenken ...
Wenn ich mal davon absehe, den Grund bei mir zu suchen, dann kann es nur noch so sein, daß diese Gemeinschaft hier nicht nur ackert, sondern auch für einen fruchtbaren, gut aufbereiteten Boden für die vielen "Pilze" gesorgt hat.

Na, wem gereicht das mal wieder zum Ruhme?
. So isses.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mastermaisi777*


----------



## The_Dragon (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777 *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Mastermaisi777* 

Happy Halloween @


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Losertroete*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo und guten Morgen im November

Es ist mir eine Freude euch zu einem neuen Rekord zu gratulieren

*444,534,058 *Punkte habt ihr im Oktober "angehäuft"  - ein Rekord der alle Superlativen sprengt
Da es dafür (eben) kaum mehr Worte gibt einfach ein  aus tiefstem Herzen


----------



## Stefan84 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Losertroete 

Und auch ein FETTES  Grats an unser gesamtes Team, das ist echt ne stolze Leistung die wir da vollbracht haben im güldenen Oktober! 
*
China Folding@Home Power, zieht euch warm an... Euch machen wir demnächst auch NASS!


----------



## XeT (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATz Troete und neues Ziel fürs Team 450mio im Monat meine Nano kann jetzt auch wieder falten,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ Kashura ab jetzt beginnt die Gier der Reichen


----------



## Kashura (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kashura *und willkommen im Club


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ an den Mio-Falter läuft der jetzt eigentlich stabil?


----------



## Loebstraus (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> GZ an den Mio-Falter läuft der jetzt eigentlich stabil?



Vielen Dank !
Er läuft soweit eigentlich ganz gut durch bekomme zurzeit "nur" noch 0x21 Wu´s deswegen "nur" 820k Punkte aber es geht ja um die Sache


----------



## The_Dragon (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen im November
> 
> Es ist mir eine Freude euch zu einem neuen Rekord zu gratulieren
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*GratZ!* an *Losertroete* und *Kashura* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus*  und dem *#70335 PCGH Team*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *simder* zur* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke und Gratz an Simder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *XeT*, an *simder *und an *haVoc_inc*


----------



## The_Dragon (3. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an *XeT*, *simder* und *haVoc_inc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *crackajack* zur *6.*Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (4. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *crackajack* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz an crackajack und verspätet noch an haVoc_inc


----------



## Stefan84 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schließe mich einfach mal an: GRATS an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *crackajack*


----------



## The_Dragon (5. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *crackajack* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an *crackajack*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (5. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zur
> *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


60mio Super ding Julian GRATZ


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk*


----------



## The_Dragon (6. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an *jk* 

#ONLINE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (7. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke und gratz an troete den vorfalter


----------



## The_Dragon (7. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *XeT* und *Losertroete*


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *XeT* und an *Losertroete*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (8. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ an * kaltmetall * 
rockt passt doch garnicht bei Metall XD


----------



## The_Dragon (8. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *kaltmetall*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall*


----------



## ZobRombie (9. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid einsame Spitze! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die fleißigen Millionäre und Jubilare!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *marian8304* und Grosses Grats an *Cinna*


----------



## The_Dragon (9. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ* geht an *marian8304* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Cinna*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder mal eines Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein weiteres grosses Grats an *simder* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (10. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder mal eines Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



GZ alles zu zusammen 90 MIO

Gratz an : * Michael Exarkun Simder Cinna und Marian *


----------



## FlyingPC (10. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder mal eines Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grosses Grats an michael-h, sowie

ExarKun

und  

simder


----------



## The_Dragon (10. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder mal eines Mitglied in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* geht an *michael-h*, *ExarKun* und *simder*


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an michael-h, ExarKun und simder


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Grats an *michael-h*,* ExarKun *und *simder *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stahli *und *HansMartin1975* zur ihren *3.*Mio's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (11. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stahli *und *HansMartin1975* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir ein * GRATZ* euch beiden zu je 3 mio


----------



## FlyingPC (11. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stahli *und *HansMartin1975* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ebenfalls ein GRATZ von mir an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *XeT*, an *Stahli *und an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## The_Dragon (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stahli *und *HansMartin1975* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an *Stahli *, *HansMartin1975* und *XeT*


----------



## FlyingPC (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses GRATZ an XeT


----------



## JeansOn (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, gesehen und dafür logge ich kurz ein, und brülle ein 
GRATS
in die Wahnsinnigenrunde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Grats an Loebstraus


----------



## XeT (12. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz jetzt bist du dann auch endlich ein echter Mio Falter


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* und willkommen im MPPD-Bereich


----------



## The_Dragon (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an *Loebstraus*


----------



## Loebstraus (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Lieben Dank! 
Den anderen natürlich auch ein ganz großes GratSSSSS


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gz zur neu'n und somit neun mio.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ tröete meinem Vorfalter


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hackfloisch* und an *Losertroete*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!{/b] an Hackfloisch und an Losertroete *


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Hackfloisch* und an *Losertroete*


----------



## FlyingPC (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Losertroete* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grosses Gratz an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ! an henrico30wien *


----------



## XeT (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ Henrico


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *henrico30wien*


----------



## brooker (15. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! MEGA GRATZ ANS BESTE TEAM DER WELT.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grosses Gratz an henrico30wien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (15. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


GRATZ auch von mir


----------



## The_Dragon (15. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an  * SnakeByte* :daumen;


----------



## FlyingPC (16. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Snakebyte


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *Tsd560ti* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (17. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Tsd560ti* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz. aber sollten nicht 1000 gtx 560ti richtig viele Punkte bringen?


----------



## The_Dragon (17. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Tsd560ti* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an *Tsd560ti*


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen im Club, *Tsd560ti*


----------



## FlyingPC (17. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Tsd560ti* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz an Tsd650ti


----------



## XeT (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es ist tatsächlich schon 6 Tage her doch nun hast du es geschafft. Du hast zum neunten mal 5mio PPD zusammengekratzt. Also:
*GRATZ LOEBSTRAUS ZU 45MIO*


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *45.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich schon 6 Tage her doch nun hast du es geschafft. Du hast zum neunten mal 5mio PPD zusammengekratzt. Also:
> *GRATZ LOEBSTRAUS ZU 45MIO*





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *45.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an *Loebstraus*


----------



## FlyingPC (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *45.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Loebstraus zu 45.Millionen Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *XeT* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats geht an *Losertroete *zur* 9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* geht an *Chrissyx*, *XeT* und *Losertroete*


----------



## XeT (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann GRATZ an Chrissyx und Losertroete und danke das ihr mich so nett in eure Mitte genommen habt


----------



## brooker (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Millionäre


----------



## FlyingPC (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *Chrissyx* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch


----------



## Loebstraus (18. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch 
Ich geb mein bestes das alles Reibungsfrei läuft


----------



## Losertroete (19. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön.
Mit Loebstraus kann ich leider bei weitem nicht mithalten, aber zur Unterstützung werkelt jetzt noch ne alte HD5850 im System.
Die wird wohl aber später für BOINC eingesetzt (die im Verhältnis hohe DP Leistung wird dort besser genutzt).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Stefan84 zu 80 Millionen Punkten.


----------



## XeT (20. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ zum 10fachen XeT ich hoffe du wirst es halten können.


----------



## JeansOn (20. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine besondere Würdigung mit besonderem Antrieb. 

Ich bin sicherlich eine Weile bei F@H dabei, mich aber an vorderster Front zu wähnen, ... das wäre echt vermessen.
Wenn man also ein wenig an der Seite steht, dann sieht so manches Bild anders aus.

*Was mir also gut gefällt und was mir deshalb nicht so richtig aus dem Kopf geht, ist die Tatsache, daß es im Team #70335 eine Menge Freaks gibt, von denen lebt das Team und auch dieses Forum.
... und dann gibt es noch eine kleinere Spezialistentruppe, die unermüdlich und immer wieder technische Posts schreiben, die eigentlich von allen Aktiven geliked werden müßten.*

*Ich möchte hier ganz klar all den Treiberspezialisten unter uns meine Bewunderung zuteil werden lassen. Ihr seid eine stille, tragende Säule.
*
Wenn ich jetzt Namen nennen würde, so hätte ich einige zu nennen, würde aber andere vergessen. Somit lasse ich lieber diese Aufzählung unserer Antreiber  sein.
Wichtig ist mir die Nennung der Tatsache, daß so mancher Punkt aufs Teamkonto genau Euch und Eurer Akribie zu verdanken ist.

Ich will mir dabei aber durchaus auch mal Luft machen: Mich stört nämlich, daß diese Unermüdlichen ihre Ergebnisse, welche (GraKa-) Treiberversion denn die bessere ist, einfach so in einen Mammutthread (da rumpelt es denn auch gewaltig!) packen und man hat es gelesen oder halt nicht. 
Mir scheint, da werden "PPD"  vor die Säue geschmissen. Wer schaut denn jetzt noch auf Seite 2888 nach, weil etwas gesucht wird?

Liege ich denn falsch, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, ob ein angetackerter Treiberthread für den Suchenden interessant sein könnte? 
Auch gäbe das unserem Forum einen technischen Anstrich. 
Gewollt werden muß es aber von diesen Mitfaltern selber, das ist klar.
Ob nun mit oder ohne angetackerten Treiberthead: Macht so weiter, ich finde Euch jedenfalls großartig.

Vielen Dank deshalb
für diese großartige Akribie

von
JeansOn


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an *Stefan84* 

@JeansOn - Manchmal sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr
Du hast absolut recht, sowas wäre sicherlich von (grossem) Nutzen 
Daher werde ich deinen Vorschlag heute - oder spätestens morgen - umsetzen


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an * Stefan 84* 

Tolle Leistung *Stefan*!


----------



## Stefan84 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch 
Ach was, ICH persönlich mach doch gar nichts, sondern viel mehr mein PC und der Stromzähler  Bei DENEN müsst ihr euch bedanken, nicht bei mir...

Trotz allem gehen meine Grats natürlich auch an alle, die (mehr oder weniger) still und heimlich mitfalten


----------



## brooker (21. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen: großes Gratz an Stefan84


----------



## TheSebi41 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

_Grosses Grats an _*Stefan84 zur 80.Mio *

@JeansOn Gute Idee


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz schön was los hier durch das Punkteserverproblem :
Grosses Grats gehen an *Kashura* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tsd560ti* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*linber24 *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*XeT *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Loebstraus* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## XeT (24. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz euch allen und untergegangen des Wochendes. Steigerung von Gestern zu Heute war bei jedem Top und sollte so weitergehen


----------



## FlyingPC (24. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los hier durch das Punkteserverproblem :
> Grosses Grats gehen an *Kashura* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grosses Gratz an alle!


----------



## The_Dragon (24. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz schön was los hier durch das Punkteserverproblem :
> Grosses Grats gehen an *Kashura* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Kashura*, *Tsd560ti*, *linber24* und *XeT* ;daumen

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus* 

Ihr gebt aber fleißig Stoff  Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SnakeByte* und an *simder*


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GRATZ euch beiden. 
Die Frequenz der MIO'S nimmt bei jedem zu


----------



## The_Dragon (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *SnakeByte* und *simder*


----------



## XeT (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Gratz zu *10mio * an meinen Vorrausfalter* Losertroete*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Holla die Waldfee - auch schon 10 Mille 

Also: Grats an *Losertroete *zur* 10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an Loesertroete


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* Bleifuss90* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch


----------



## XeT (26. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch in gratz von mit an Bleifuss jetzt noch 3 mal das ganze und der Name passt 
 und Centurion wo mir gerade nix dummes einfällt


----------



## ZobRombie (26. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Toll, Glückwunsch an euch, ihr seid super!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
Grosses Grats an *Wannseesprinter* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ein grosses Grats an *NameNick *zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (27. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Wannseesprinter* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein * dickes gratz * an euch 2


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da komm ich ja gar nicht nach mit gratsen - find ich gut 

Also, grats an alle


----------



## FlyingPC (27. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Wannseesprinter* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch!


----------



## The_Dragon (27. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee - auch schon 10 Mille
> 
> Also: Grats an *Losertroete *zur* 10.*Mio
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Wannseesprinter* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Wannseesprinter* und *NameNick* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Losertroete * , *XeT*  , *Bleifuss90*  und *Centurion* 

Alter.. OKAY .. zum #BLACKFRIDAY dreht ihr nochmal richtig durch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz am ScandaL.cH!


----------



## XeT (28. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zu den 3


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## The_Dragon (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an  *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen wieder einen neuen Verdächtigen in unserer Runde :
Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen wieder einen neuen Verdächtigen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an  *ThePainKing* 

Ich wünsch euch ein schön ersten Advent <3


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen wieder einen neuen Verdächtigen in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an ThePainKing und schönen ersten Advent!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen im Club an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kapitän Blaubär faltet auch mit :
Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an *Wannseesprinter*, *ThePainKing* und *blaubaer* zur ersten Million!


----------



## The_Dragon (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Kapitän Blaubär faltet auch mit :
> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an  *blaubaer*


----------



## arcDaniel (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Von mir sehr respektvolle Gratz an alle User welche ihren ersten oder nächsten Milestone erreicht haben! 

Bleibt motiviert und diskutiert ruhig in den anderen F@H Themen mit, es geht hier auch oft off-topic zu und man wird dafür nicht sofort verteufelt!
Leider lese ich oft erst hier bei den Glückwünschen, dass wir neue Teammitglieder dazugewonnen haben....


----------



## XeT (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir gratz zu den neuen mios


----------



## FlyingPC (29. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an die ganzen Millionäre


----------



## blaubär (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! Ich danke euch für eure tolle Arbeit (Anleitung ect.) und die prompten Antworten bei Fragen!  Ihr seid ein klasse Team! Den anderen MitfalterInnen natürlich auch ganz viel gratz zur ersten bzw. zigsten Millionen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *blaubaer* und willkommen bei den Millionären - und natürlich auch ein   Grats an *ZobRombie*


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz auch von mir. Freu mich das es wieder voran geht.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an ZobRombie


----------



## The_Dragon (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* geht an  *ZobRombie*


----------



## ZobRombie (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank euch allen! Und ich mache gleich weiter, denn unser aller lieber *brooker* hat soeben die  *50.* Million für das Team geknackt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## XeT (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dann auch von mir Gratz an dich Brooker. Wobei ich glaube dich ja durchschaut zu haben. Das Eco-Folding machst du nur das du mehr Falten kannst. So ist es ja für 2 gute Zwecke da kann die Frau des Hauses nicht nein sagen


----------



## ZobRombie (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hehe, genau!  
"Warum müssen noch mal die drei R9 295X2 ununterbrochen laufen?" - "Nur für die Eco-Folding-Messwerte!"


----------



## FlyingPC (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an brooker


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (30. November 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch allen! Und ich mache gleich weiter, denn unser aller lieber *brooker* hat soeben die  *50.* Million für das Team geknackt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an dich  *brooker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Loebstraus!


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an dich  *Loebstraus*


----------



## ZobRombie (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Loebstraus (wobei es inzwischen sogar schon 61 Millionen Punkte sind) - super, dass du und dein Mio-Falter so die Punkte jagt!


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch ein gratz von mir an loebstraus. Mit deinem mio Falter muss ich dir jetzt immer 2 gratulieren bis ich wieder an der reihe bin


----------



## Loebstraus (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen dank 
Gestern kam auch die defekte KFA 970 wieder zurück und ich hab den Rechner gestern aus Spaß ein wenig aufgerüstet  
Wird man auch an den Punkten merken, hoffe ich 
Zurzeit werkeln 5x970GTX im Folding PC


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir geht ein *FETTES Grats an alle Milestone-Erreicher* 
@Loebstraus: bei 5 GTX 970 brauchst du dir um ein kaltes Heim wahrlich keine Sorgen machen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zwei grosse "Gratse" an *brooker* und  an *Loebstraus *und ein Grats an *simder*


----------



## Kashura (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Loebstraus schrieb:


> Vielen dank
> Gestern kam auch die defekte KFA 970 wieder zurück und ich hab den Rechner gestern aus Spaß ein wenig aufgerüstet
> Wird man auch an den Punkten merken, hoffe ich
> Zurzeit werkeln 5x970GTX im Folding PC



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Mal für die dummen unter uns (mich ) wie bekommt man denn 5 Grafikkarten in einen PC? Gibt es Mainboards mit 5 PCIe Anschlüssen? Wieviel Lanes kommen da noch bei der einzelnen an? 4? 3?


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch ein Gratz von mir bald bist du 2stellig


----------



## XeT (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Mal für die dummen unter uns (mich ) wie bekommt man denn 5 Grafikkarten in einen PC? Gibt es Mainboards mit 5 PCIe Anschlüssen? Wieviel Lanes kommen da noch bei der einzelnen an? 4? 3?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

 Mal für die dummen unter uns (mich ) wie bekommt man denn 5 Grafikkarten in einen PC? Gibt es Mainboards mit 5 PCIe Anschlüssen? Wieviel Lanes kommen da noch bei der einzelnen an? 4? 3? 

Workstation-Mainboard das genutzt kann bis zu 7 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Board Asus P9X79-E WS
die CPU hat 40 Lanes 
also pro gpu noch pcie3 8x


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grooses Gratz an simder


----------



## ZobRombie (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch simder! Und auch an dich FlyingPC - du hast genau 50k!


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Loebstraus schrieb:


> Vielen dank
> Gestern kam auch die defekte KFA 970 wieder zurück und ich hab den Rechner gestern aus Spaß ein wenig aufgerüstet
> Wird man auch an den Punkten merken, hoffe ich
> Zurzeit werkeln 5x970GTX im Folding PC





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ZobRombie schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch simder! Und auch an dich FlyingPC - du hast genau 50k!



*GratZ!* geht an simder 

GROSSES GRATS an dich  *FlyingPC* 

@*Loebstraus* , oh man .. 5 GPUs  und dann noch aufgerüstet? Oder meinst du, dass du jetzt vier nachgelegt hast, als die eine wieder zurück kam?
Da hast du bestimmt auch ein 1200 bzw. 1500 Watt Netzteil drin oder? ^^


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@The_Dragon ... schaust Du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...buch-ein-one-million-ppd-folder-entsteht.html


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke dir *brooker*


----------



## brooker (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zu dem was das Team in den letzten Wochen wieder geleistet hat kann man nur eines sagen: WAHNSINN!   GRATZ an alle Milestoner. Danke für Euren Einsatz!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> Zu dem was das Team in den letzten Wochen wieder geleistet hat kann man nur eines sagen: WAHNSINN!   GRATZ an alle Milestoner. Danke für Euren Einsatz!



... und weil brooker (offenbar) Angst vor grossen Zahlen hat ... 
... und weil das Bumbele es eh nicht lassen kann ...

*GROSSES* *GRATS* an alle zu einem neuen Monatsrekord 

*478,298,875 Punkte *sind keine Hausnummer sondern eine ganze Strassenseite


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch ein dickes Gratz von mir euch 2.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* geht an *marian8304* 

GROSSES GRATS an *hbf878*


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch beide


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zur *20.*Mio




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *marian8304* und ein Grosses Grats an *hbf878*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Gratz an *folding_hoomer* alias *Amigafan* zur *300.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super, Glückwunsch Amigafan!


----------



## XeT (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Gratz an *folding_hoomer* alias *Amigafan* zur *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohha 300Mio dazu ein Gratz damit hast du 20mal mehr als ich


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dezenter Hinweis  - Herzlichen Glückwunsch XeT zu den 15 Millionen Punkten - du bist spitze!


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Gratz an *folding_hoomer* alias *Amigafan* zur *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ZobRombie schrieb:


> Dezenter Hinweis  - Herzlichen Glückwunsch XeT zu den 15 Millionen Punkten - du bist spitze!



Grosses Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krass .... Mit der 980Ti geht das ma echt schnell


----------



## XeT (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Gratz an *Amigafan*, an *XeT* und  an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zauberhaft wie du das machst. Auch ein Gratz von mir zu den 80 mio


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an dich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an SupraTrooper!


----------



## XeT (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dann Willkommen und´Gratz von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SupraTrooper* und willkommen im Club


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz grosses Gratz an *folding_hoomer* alias *Amigafan* zur *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ZobRombie schrieb:


> Dezenter Hinweis  - Herzlichen Glückwunsch XeT zu den 15 Millionen Punkten - du bist spitze!





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohh man, .. 

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier und ihr dreht wieder vollkommen frei.  

*GratZ!* an *XeT*, *SnakeByte* und  *SupraTrooper* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Gandalf75* 

[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an  *Amigafan*[/size]  

#WirHamInternet 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoffHtGZAms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen einen neuen Verdächtigen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *dergeiger *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *ExarKun *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen einen neuen Verdächtigen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *dergeiger *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## XeT (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da zitieren gerade nicht richtig geht. Dann auch ein gratz von mir an:

DER|raFINNiert(e)|GEIGER ExaraKun. Er LOEB hoch und ein STRAUS zum dank.


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen einen neuen Verdächtigen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *dergeiger *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *dergeiger* und *ExarKun* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *raFINNiert*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus* und an *raFINNiert*; ein  Grats an *ExarKun *und ein Grats an *dergeiger *mit einem "Willkommen im Club"


----------



## brooker (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie hier die Meilensteine purzeln. Wahnsinn was hier abgeht!
*GRATZ AN DIE MILESTONER und ans GESAMTE TEAM.*


----------



## Telefonmann (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja wer hat sich den da still & leise 16 Mille zusammengefaltet ? Der olle Cthulhu....."_Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn"_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an  *Hackfloisch*


----------



## brooker (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an *Hackfloisch* ... hol Dir den nächsten Meilenstein


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Hackfloisch


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hack hack. Gratz zu 10mios.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratz dir. Endlich geht es wieder voran. Ich freu mich


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an dich ZobRombie


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ZobRombie*


----------



## ZobRombie (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich danke euch und passend ist auch heute meine eintausendste WU fertig geworden - lächerlich im Vergleich zu Bumblebee, A.Meier-PS3 und den anderen Veteranen, aber ich freue mich über die Zahl und hoffe, dass es einen Beitrag liefert. 

Gleichzeitig Herzlichen Glückwunsch an * Hackfloisch*  zu den 10 und * brooker*  zu den 55 Millionen Punkten! Tolle Leistung!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich auch von mir ein Grats an *ZobRombie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz Blaubaer aber ich hoffe das deine Punkte keine Lügengeschichten sind.


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz an blaubaer


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *blaubaer*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *SnakeByte* zu den 8 Mio ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moment 
Das bin ja Ich


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Granz an *SnakeByte* zu den 8 Mio ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BUUUUH Eigenlob stinkt 

aber jetzt zum wichtigen Punkt. Gratz zu deinen 8 mios bald bist du 2 stellig


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Granz an *SnakeByte* zu den 8 Mio ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an dich Snakebyte0815


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Granz an *SnakeByte* zu den 8 Mio ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *blaubaer* und *SnakeByte* 

Oh man, der dritte Advent hatte es heute in sich


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen! *GRATZ an die MILESTONER*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *trucker1963 *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *trucker1963 *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auch von mir ein gratz. Ich hab das WE schon darauf gewartet aber war leider zu lahm.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Gratz an *SnakeByte* zu den 8 Mio ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun, eigentlich stinkt Eigenlob tatsächlich; wenn ich mich aber mal selber zitieren darf (Startpost)



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich will wieder mal auf "dicke Hose" machen - muss einfach sein
> 
> Damit das nicht so auffällt tarne ich es mit einer Würdigung an die gute Leistung von meinen Mit-Falter-Freunden
> Und dann natürlich (bescheiden wie ich nun mal bin)
> ...



Also, Gratz an *SnakeByte

*Und natürlich ein Grosses Grats an *trucker1963*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *trucker1963 *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS an *trucker1963* 

12.00 Uhr - Mittagspause


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *trucker1963 *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an trucker1963


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Wie ich bereits ankündigte, du 2 mal ich 1mal.
Also Gratz Loebstraus zu 80mio. Damit hast du 4mal mehr Falten als ich


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grosses Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GROSSES GRATS an *XeT* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Loebstraus* 

Was da los? 12 Stunden später.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

2 Grosse Gratse an *XeT *und an *Loebstraus *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz an Stefan84!


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *Stefan84*


----------



## XeT (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch ein gratz von mir fast schon 100k weiter so


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch, da wird man ja fast rot weil man mal 2-3 Tage nicht reingeguckt hat 

Meine Grats gehen natürlich dementsprechend zurück an *alle Milestoner*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Gratz Strefan


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an ThePainKing!


----------



## XeT (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz zur doppelten mio


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an  *ThePainKing*


----------



## ZobRombie (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid echt prima! Glückwünsche an XeT, Loebstraus, Stefan84 und ThePainKing und Danke für euer Engagement!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *simder*


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an simder!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Nachholen; man kann euch ja keinen Tag alleine lassen 

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84
* Grats an *ThePainKing
*Grats an *simder*


----------



## XeT (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *simder* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zur 10, ab jetzt wird der Weg lang aber lohnenswert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## XeT (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz an die einmannkapelle und an die 10mannkapelle kaltmetall


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an *Einmannkapelle* und ein  Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ernei* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## XeT (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir ein Gratz an euch beide. Schöne Leistung


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Bobkopp*, *Einmannkapelle* und *ernei* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *kaltmetall* 

#endlichwochenende


----------



## Mr.Knister (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und vor allem: 

Grats an ernei! 


Laut Zählerstand bekomme ich mächtig was zurück, das bedeutet: mehr falten


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Stefan84 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir geht ein *großes GRATS an Bobkopp, ernei, Einmannkapelle und kaltmetall *

Und ebenso an den Kollegen *SnakeByte* zu seiner *9**. Million!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur* 9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur* 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an SnakeByte


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur* 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz auch von mir, noch eine und du bist 2 stelliger Millionär


----------



## The_Dragon (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur* 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *SnakeByte*


----------



## arcDaniel (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich grosse Gratz an alle welche sich überhaupt am Projekt beteiligen!!!

Aber heut von mir respektvolle Gratz an XeT, welcher mich Heute überrannt hat


----------



## XeT (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Natürlich grosse Gratz an alle welche sich überhaupt am Projekt beteiligen!!!
> 
> Aber heut von mir respektvolle Gratz an XeT, welcher mich Heute überrannt hat



Danke Danke, Das ich dich überholen konnte hast du ja aber erst möglich gemacht 
Dank deiner gtx 980 kam jetzt ein Faltrechner zu Stande mit so 850K


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wir ein neues Mitglied :
Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wir ein neues Mitglied :
> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *swisswebland* und *Kashura* 

Wünsch euch allen ein schönen 4. Advent


----------



## XeT (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wir ein neues Mitglied :
> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein Gratz zur ersten Mio von swisswebland
Und an Kashura mit dem 3fachen Ergebnis


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wir ein neues Mitglied :
> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Kashura (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern


 > Gute Besserung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern



Gute Besserung dir!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern



auch von mir gute Besserung ... Ich denke was besseres hätte dir ja vor den Feiertagen gar nicht passieren können


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern



Wünsch dir auch gute Besserung, hoffe - das ist nicht der Arm gebrochen ist,  den du für alltägliche Aufgaben am häufigsten benutzt.


----------



## ZobRombie (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn es schon nicht schneit, so regnet es doch Millionen - ihr seid spitze! Glückwunsch an SnakeByte0815, XeT, Kashura und swisswebland!

Und ich schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an - alles Gute Kashura!


----------



## arcDaniel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> danke danke  zum Jubiläum direkt mal den Arm gebrochen gestern



Gute besserung!!!!!!


----------



## Kashura (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke Leute echt nett von euch  ja glück im unglück es ist der linke arm. wer rückwärts vom bett fällt weil er ne spinne jagd muss mit sowas rechnen blöd nur das ich arbeiten muss -.-

gratulation auch von mir an Snake, XeT und swiss


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Staubsauger! Lange Rohre und keine Flecken. Die krabbeln auch nich mehr raus.


----------



## Kashura (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hahaha genau den hatt ich ja in der Hand dem staubsauger geht es gut btw


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *swisswebland* und willkommen im Club
Grats an *Kashura* zum Milestone und gute Besserung zum Armbruch


----------



## Stefan84 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats an *swisswebland & Kashura*  Und Kashura dazu geute Besserung bzw. einen neuen Arm


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> ja glück im unglück es ist der linke arm. wer rückwärts vom bett fällt weil er ne spinne jagd muss mit sowas rechnen



Schade und ich habs es nicht gesehen ... Da wäre ich gestorben glaub ich ^^
Aber gott sei dank iss nicht mehr passiert ... Bei solchen unvorhersehbaren Sache, kanns auch schnell richtig ins Auge gehen ...


----------



## XeT (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Schade und ich habs es nicht gesehen ... Da wäre ich gestorben glaub ich ^^
> Aber gott sei dank iss nicht mehr passiert ... Bei solchen unvorhersehbaren Sache, kanns auch schnell richtig ins Auge gehen ...



Neh er ist doch rückwärts gekullert. Hätte er Augen am Hinterkopf wäre es nicht passiert. Denn er hätte es kommen sehen 

Aber für solche verrückten Unfälle, kann ich nur 1000 Wege ins gras zu beißen empfehlen. Was da so passiert ist ist verrückt.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das wird immer mit meinem Freund gezuchtet!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *zu ihren *1.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *DaChicken* und *haVoc_inc* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Uwe64LE*


----------



## XeT (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...



Gleich in 4er.
GZ zu den ersten Mios: Krauthead und DaChicken
Gratz zur halben 2stelligkeit haVoc_inc
und Super Leistung und Dickes Gratz an Uwe64LE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Stefan84 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...



Dem ist NICHTS hinzuzufügen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *800.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *800.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



MEGA GRATZ AN DICH!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *krauthead* und *DaChicken *und ein Doppel-Willkommen im Club

Grats an *haVoc_inc* 
*Grosses* Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *60.*Mio

Grats an *swisswebland* ; ich weiss ja nicht ob du "swiss" bist aber du faltest so emsig wie einer 
*MEGA*-Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *800.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *800.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



N1 Gratz zu 800Mios das ist mal ne Nummer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat sich *SnakeByte* gleich mal sein 1. Weihnachtsgeschenk selber gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hat sich *SnakeByte* gleich mal sein 1. Weihnachtsgeschenk selber gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an dich und ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk hast du dir gemacht!


----------



## Stefan84 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was der Herr Kollege hier so faltet  Grats an *Snakebyte* 

Unddazu natürlich noch große Grats an *Uwe64LE* und *Dan_I*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat sich *FlorianDH8FB* auch noch selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich weiß nicht wie der Weihnachtsmann das alles hinbekommt? Mir bleibt nur übrig zu sagen: *Gratz an die Millionäre *


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hat sich *FlorianDH8FB* auch noch selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *800.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hat sich *SnakeByte* gleich mal sein 1. Weihnachtsgeschenk selber gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da hat sich *FlorianDH8FB* auch noch selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *swisswebland* und *FlorianDH8FB* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *SnakeByte*

[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an *DaN_I* [/size]

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich euch


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten beiden Weihnachtsfalter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats an alextest zur 7.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an XeT zur 30.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die nächsten beiden Weihnachtsfalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *alextest* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *XeT* 
_ Für jeden Buchstaben gibt es bei dir 10 Million Faltpunkte_ Weiter so


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die nächsten beiden Weihnachtsfalter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* alextest *und ein Grosses Grats an *XeT*


----------



## XeT (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So da ich gerade empfang beim Handy habe. Gratz an alle Weihnachtspunkter


----------



## Stefan84 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir geht ein *RIESEN GRATS* an alle die fleißig den Weihnachtsbaum zusammengefaltet haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtgeschenk


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtgeschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *jared566*


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ein nachträgliches Weihnachtgeschenk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jared566*


----------



## arcDaniel (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine kleine Entschuldigung von mir, dass hier nicht so viele Gratz verteile. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass ich die Meilensteine nicht zu schätzen wüsste, nur dass ich einfach die Übersicht verliere.

Deshalb mal wieder die grössten und respektvollsten  Gratz an das ganze Team; jeder erreichte Meilenstein erfreud mich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Dezember 2015)

*Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Großes Grats an *ThePainKing* zur* 3.*Mio


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hohoho, dass geht hier ja munter weiter - *GRATZ an die Millionäre*


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ThePainKing* und *swisswebland*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1*zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1*zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Willkommensgratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen einen Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1*zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *PrimeEvil1*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen, *PrimeEvil1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Dezember 2015)

*Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *michael-h*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue in unsere Runde :
Grosses Grats an *chekios* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unsere Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *chekios* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Willkommensgratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unsere Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *chekios* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *chekios*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Kashura*


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *michael-h*,  an *chekios* (mit einem Willkommensgruss) und  an *Kashura* 

Gleichzeitig ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle für ein tolles (Falt-)Jahr, einen guten Rutsch und bleibt gesund


----------



## brooker (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GRATZ an die Millionäre   und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr fürs gesamte Team *


----------



## XeT (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So da ich schon kein überblick mehr habe. Gratz an alle vergessenen, ab jetzt bin ich wieder am Ball und kann ordentlich gratulieren


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> *GRATZ an die Millionäre   und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr fürs gesamte Team *



Dem habe Ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen und schließe mich an ...
Feiert schön und sauft gefälligst ordentlich ... Das haben wir uns verdient 

BTW:
Alkohol über die Grafikkarte (auch wenn sie es sich mehr verdient hat), halte ich für keine besonders gute Idee


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Feiert schön und sauft gefälligst ordentlich ... Das haben wir uns verdient


Erst so


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*?

*Nein danke > trinken , saufen


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> *GRATZ an die Millionäre   und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr fürs gesamte Team *


Wünsche ich ebenfalls


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*MODKiller* hat sich noch kurz vor Jahreswechsel seine *3.*Mio geholt > Grosses Grats


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *MODKiller* hat sich noch kurz vor Jahreswechsel seine *3.*Mio geholt > Grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ auch von mir, schöne Leistung


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *MODKiller* hat sich noch kurz vor Jahreswechsel seine *3.*Mio geholt > Grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *MODKiller* 

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2016!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an *MODKiller* 

 und dann wäre da noch das absolut überirdische Monatsresultat vom Team:

*551,998,546 Punkte *sind da zusammengekommen


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *MODKiller* hat sich noch kurz vor Jahreswechsel seine *3.*Mio geholt > Grosses Grats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grosses Gratz auch von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstes Grosses Grats dieses Jahr geht an* swisswebland* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erstes Grosses Grats dieses Jahr geht an* swisswebland* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zur nächsten mio


----------



## The_Dragon (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erstes Grosses Grats dieses Jahr geht an* swisswebland* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *swisswebland*


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Erstes Grosses Grats dieses Jahr geht an* swisswebland* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* swisswebland*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zur zweiten Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SupraTrooper*,  an *suredave* und ein grosses Grats an *Cinna*


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Stefan84 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes Grats an *SupraTrooper*, *suredave* und *Cinna *


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *SupraTrooper* und *suredave* 

GROSSES GRATS geht  an *Cinna* 

_Zum ersten Mal im Winter haben wir annähernd angebrachte Temperaturen, aber vor allem die frische kalte und reine Luft  Ich mag das  _


----------



## XeT (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auch von mir ein Gratz an suredave zu 3mios
und ein *GRATZ* an Cinna zur 80


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber da bis jetzt niemand hat:
Grosses Grats an mich selber zur *400.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber da bis jetzt niemand hat:
> Grosses Grats an mich selber zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von mir auch dein dickes *GRATZ*  XD
da du ja die Kontrollpflicht über die Mios hast darfst du dich auch selber loben ;D


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein ganz grosses Grats an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber da bis jetzt niemand hat:
> Grosses Grats an mich selber zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an  *A.Meier-PS3*[/size]

_Mist... Neujahr hatte ich noch dran gedacht, aber das böse  hat mich das wohl vergessen lassen  - auf ALEX - _


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt zwar, aber da bis jetzt niemand hat:
> Grosses Grats an mich selber zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Owly_K*


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Owly_K*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *swisswebland *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *swisswebland*


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *und  an *swisswebland*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *brooker - *du bist, nicht nur mit deinen Punkten, ein grosser "Bringer" **


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *brooker*


----------



## TheSebi41 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an Alex und Brooker [emoji106]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Fix666* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Fix666* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Fix666*


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Fix666* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommensgratz an dich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an  *Stefan84*[/size]


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats  und willkommen an *Fix666* ; ganz Grosses Grats an *Stefan84 *- eine echte Hausnummer


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch, hab gar nicht mitbekommen das ich schon bei der hundertsten bin  Wenn man bedenkt das ich (eigentlich) bei 65 Mio erstmal aufhören wollte 

Großes Grats geht von mir aber auch an *Fix666*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserer Mitte :
Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserer Mitte :
> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *orangehaze* 

GROSSES GRATS geht  an *SubZero1993* 

Super!


----------



## ZobRombie (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich den Lobreden anschließen, mit Glückwunsch und Hochachtung vor all den Jubiläen und Meilensteinen, die in den letzten Tagen und Wochen erreicht wurden. Der Einsatz des Teams Nummer 70335 ist super!


----------



## Stefan84 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserer Mitte :
> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir großes Grats!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *orangehaze* und  an *SubZero1993*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserer Mitte :
> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an euch drei!


----------



## The_Dragon (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *swisswebland*


----------



## brooker (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*großes Gratz an alle Millionäre*  ... das Jahr fängt gut an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## brooker (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*raFINNiert* wie Du das gemacht hast! Gratz zur 40. Million


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *raFINNiert*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Yrthis*


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an  *Yrthis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ZobRombie*


----------



## ZobRombie (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, auch wenn es leider nicht so schnell voran geht, wie ich wollte.

Deutlich fixer hingegen ist der liebe *swisswebland* der soeben auch die *7.* Mio geknackt hat!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich!


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an dich swisswebland!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *Bambusey* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag:
Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *swisswebland*, an *Bambusey* mit einem Willkommen und  an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weil es so schön war gleich noch ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

SO  da ich mir mal vorgenommen hatte alle 2-3 Tage allen zu gratzen es aber jetzt wirklich schnell geht und die zahl so groß wurde muss ich doch jeden Tag reinsehen. 
Also noch einmal so:
Gratz an die Meilensteine des Jahres 2016

und WOW 22Mio die letzte Woche noch 4,8Jahre und wir haben Platz 12 zurück


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dima86x* und  an *ExarKun*


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön war gleich noch ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Willkommensgratz an dima86x!

Großes Gratz an Exarkun!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Alle guten Dinge sind drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats an *Fention* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grossess Grats an *XeT* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratsnd Willkommen an *Fention*, Grossess Grats an *XeT* und an *Gandalf75*


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind drei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Willkommensgratz geht an Fention!

GROßES GRATZ geht an XeT!

MEGA GRATZ an Gandalf75!


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind drei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann auch von mir an Gratz an Fention zur ersten Mio und Gandalf75 zur 90. Ich glaube du musst deinen Namen anpassen


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Bambusey* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön war gleich noch ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind drei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *ZobRombie*, *Bambusey*, *HansMartin1975*, *dima86x*, *ExarKun* und  *Fention* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *XeT*  und an *Gandalf75* 


_Oh man ^^ , wir haben mal gerade Sonntagmittag - wie viele Meilensteine werden heute wohl noch gelegt?   Weiter so! _


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ThePainKing* 

_YEAH _


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## XeT (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und weiter geht's Gratz an den König der Schmerz(Linderung)


----------



## TheSebi41 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Milestoner der Woche


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GRATZ marian jetzt noch die 304 hinten dran.


----------



## The_Dragon (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *marian8304*


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *marian8304*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk* zu seiner *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zu seiner *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zur 70ten leider wurdest du dadurch enttarnt


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zu seiner *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk*


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jk* zu seiner *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *jk* aumen:

_*Endlich Feierabend*_


----------



## Zocker85 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen Lieben Dank für die vielen Grats, habs erst jetzt gesehen^^

die Tage werde ich wieder fleißig weiter falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da faltet einer nach einer jahrelange Pause wieder :
Grosses Grats an* AM-Subaru* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an* suredave* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da faltet einer nach einer jahrelange Pause wieder :
> Grosses Grats an* AM-Subaru* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Gratz euch beiden zu 3 und 4mios


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da faltet einer nach einer jahrelange Pause wieder :
> Grosses Grats an* AM-Subaru* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* AM-Subaru* und an* suredave*


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Da faltet einer nach einer jahrelange Pause wieder :
> Grosses Grats an* AM-Subaru* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *AM-Subaru* und *suredave* 

_Auf gehts, Mittag essen_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *T0Mat0* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *T0Mat0* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## XeT (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *T0Mat0* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz zur 50ten


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *T0Mat0* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GROSSES GRATS geht an *T0Mat0*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Fix666 *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Fix666 *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fix666 *und an *swisswebland*


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Fix666 *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gratz an Fix noch 664mios dann ist es geschafft ;D
und auch ein Gratz an swisswebland noch eine und du bist 2 stellig und dann heißt es Ausdauer zeigen.


----------



## ZobRombie (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die neuen Meilensteiner! Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## The_Dragon (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Fix666 *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Fix666* und *swisswebland*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Yrthis *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gratz euch beiden


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *blaubaer* und an *Yrthis*


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz euch beiden!


----------



## brooker (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich komme einfach nicht hinterher!  *Gratz an die Milestoner*


----------



## XeT (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Doppeltes Gratz an Loebstraus: Warum doppelt? 
1. Gratz der Falter läuft wieder
2. Gratz zu 90mios. 

Die erste Handlung nach der Rückkehr direkt ein Milestone


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz geht an Loebstraus!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Doppeltes Gratz an Loebstraus: Warum doppelt?
> 1. Gratz der Falter läuft wieder
> 2. Gratz zu 90mios.



Passt, darum ein Grats-Strauss an *Loebstraus *


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





XeT schrieb:


> Doppeltes Gratz an Loebstraus: Warum doppelt?
> 1. Gratz der Falter läuft wieder
> 2. Gratz zu 90mios.
> 
> Die erste Handlung nach der Rückkehr direkt ein Milestone



*GratZ!* an *blaubaer* und *Yrthis* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Loebstraus*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Auch von mir natürlich ein Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *dima86x* und *ZobRombie* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *RuneDRS666*


----------



## XeT (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz an Dima, ZobRombie und Rune


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dima86x* , an *ZobRombie *und Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666*  (*TEAM_70335*)


----------



## brooker (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... puh, was für eine Action hier!

*Gratz an die Milestoner*


----------



## Loebstraus (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen lieben dank 
Natürlich großes gratz an die restlichen falter


----------



## Zocker85 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank euch

auch von mir großes Gratz an Grosses Grats an ZobRombie, RuneDRS666 und *[URL="http://pcgameshardware.digidip.net/visit?url=http%3A%2F%2Ffolding.extremeoverclocking.com%2Fuser_list.php%3Fs%3D%26t%3D70335%26u%3D687056%23687056&ppref=http%3A%2F%2Fextreme.pcgameshardware.de%2Ffolding-home-pcgh-team-70335-a%2F28"]Loebstraus*[/URL]


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## XeT (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



AUch an gratz von mit an Florian noch 3 Mios dann passt die Zahl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *swisswebland* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## XeT (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz kashura zur halben 2stelligkeit uns gratz swisswebland zur vollen 2stelligkeit


----------



## Kashura (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke Leute  gratz an alle anderen Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *Grats* euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## XeT (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch ich möchte euch beiden gratulieren


----------



## Kashura (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *orangehaze* und grosses Grats an *Centurion*


----------



## ZobRombie (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Millionäre! 

Und der neueste Jubiläums-Meilenstein wurde von *XeT* geknackt: *50. Mio*! Dir ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Ich glaube, wir haben ungefähr gleichzeitig begonnen und du hast in derselben Zeit mal eben 42 Mio mehr eingefahren - super Leistung!


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch XeT. Mach bitte weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Igu* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Igu* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## ZobRombie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an Igu und Chrissyx!

Mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art, kommt er doch sowieso immer zu kurz: *Bumblebee* hat die Marke von *500.000* gefalteten Work Units erreicht! Tolle Leistung und eine unglaubliche Zahl! 

Würde ich bei meinem Tempo bleiben (1.100 WUs in vier Monaten), dauert es nur noch gut 150 Jahre, bis ich diese Zahl auch erreicht habe. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür doch eher gering ist, so ist dies immerhin das richtige Projekt, um es zu versuchen


----------



## Kashura (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Igu und Chrissyx!
> 
> Mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art, kommt er doch sowieso immer zu kurz: *Bumblebee* hat die Marke von *500.000* gefalteten Work Units erreicht! Tolle Leistung und eine unglaubliche Zahl!
> 
> Würde ich bei meinem Tempo bleiben (1.100 WUs in vier Monaten), dauert es nur noch gut 150 Jahre, bis ich diese Zahl auch erreicht habe. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür doch eher gering ist, so ist dies immerhin das richtige Projekt, um es zu versuchen



Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## XeT (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Igu* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gratz an Igu. Jetzt hast du mehr mios als Buchstaben .

Auch ein Gratz an Chrissyx. Du hast zwar doppelt soviel mios aber auch mehr Buchstaben.

Macht weiter so


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumblebee

MEGA GRATZ!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Igu* , an *Chrissyx* und grosses Grats an *XeT* 

Und ein Dankeschön an die Gratulanden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Milestoner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir macht es sich leider bemerkbar, dass die 980Ti Urlaub hat ^^


----------



## FlyingPC (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Habe leider auch ungefähr 15.000 Punkte verloren. Da die Server keine Punkte gezählt haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art, kommt er doch sowieso immer zu kurz: *Bumblebee* hat die Marke von *500.000* gefalteten Work Units erreicht! Tolle Leistung und eine unglaubliche Zahl!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Yrthis*


----------



## XeT (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz an Yrthis. Und da es wieder passt. Nun hast auch du eine mio mehr als Buchstaben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Henninges* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz zur 3ten an dma86x 
und Gratz an Henninges nach langem warten endlich die 20 geknackt.


----------



## Henninges (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

yieha...


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dima86x* und grosses Grats an *Henninges*


----------



## Kashura (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch beide


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *orangehaze* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Igu* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Kashura*, *orangehaze*,  *Igu*, *Chrissyx*, *Yrthis* und *dima86x* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an  *swisswebland* , *Henninges* ,  *XeT*, und  *Centurion* 


_Wenn man mal eine Woche unterwegs ist und keine Zeit findet hier rein zu schauen dann fällt einem erst so richtig auf, wie schnell und aktiv ihr hier die WU zusammen erfaltet und ein Meilenstein nachdem nächsten  erreicht. _


----------



## ZobRombie (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an  *dima86x* und  *Henninges *! 

Und wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann hat  *ThePainKing * heute die  *5.* Mio erreicht! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *5*. Million 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats auch von mir an *ThePainKing* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein weiteres Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats auch von mir an *ThePainKing* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## blaubär (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeeeeaaaah, ich bin unter den Top 200 im Team!  

Natürlich auch viel Gratz an alle Mitstreiter!


----------



## XeT (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats auch von mir an *ThePainKing* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz  an ThePainKing und alextest. Macht weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alextest*


----------



## Zocker85 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen Dank euch

auch von mir Grats an *ThePainKing, Hennigten und Alextest, weiter so *


----------



## The_Dragon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *5*. Million
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> und ein weiteres Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *ThePainKing* und *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an  *Baggi17*, *DerKleineNils*und* Fix666* zur ihren *3.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem ein Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an  *Baggi17*, *DerKleineNils*und* Fix666* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 na dann auch von mir 
ein gratz an euch vier


----------



## ZobRombie (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Philanthrop und Poet, so ist unser XeT! 

Glückwunsch an alextest, Baggi17, DerKleineNils, Fix666 und kaltmetall!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Xet, ja der ist gut im reimen
Doch kann ich auch zusammenleimen
Die Worte kunstvoll hier zu falten
So dass sie Glückwünsche enthalten

Ein Glückwunsch an die vier
Ihr macht uns Ehre hier


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an  *Baggi17*, *DerKleineNils*und* Fix666* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!

MEGA Gratz geht an kaltmetall!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ZobRombie* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an euch alle!


----------



## XeT (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich und der Bumblebee(f) mögen das Reimen
Drum lassen wir es nicht ersticken, sondern aufkeimen.


DonDogma ist nicht mehr zu halten.
So schaffte ers, sich sein Doppel zu falten.
Doch dem ScandaL.cH reicht das einfach nicht aus.
Drum verdoppelt er nochmals und macht 4 daraus.
ZobRombie hat nun 9 und ist kurz vor der 10
So soll es doch auch gerne weiter gehen .

Also sage ich Gratz und auch Danke 
An die 3 von der Tanke.

zu Weihnachten gibt es dann den Gedichtband für PCGH-Falter


----------



## Kashura (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr 3


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Grats an die drei
... und der Rest der Rockerbande rockt auch


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an  *Baggi17*, *DerKleineNils*und* Fix666* zur ihren *3.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Baggi17*, *DerKleineNils*, *Fix666*, *DonDogma*, *ScandaL.cH* und *ZobRombie* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* blaubaer* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* blaubaer* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## brooker (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hey, hier geht es wieder ab! Nicht nur das hier die Milestones nur so purzeln, es ist auch noch sehr lustig unterhaltsam! Gratz an die Milestoner!


----------



## XeT (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* blaubaer* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der nächste Meilenstein wurde nun Erreicht.
Jemand machte sich auf den Weg doch dieser war nicht leicht.
Dieser Jemand war unser *blaubaer*
Doch *4* sind nicht genug er will noch mehr.
Nur eine kurze Rast, nicht lang anhalten,
Schon ist er wieder unterwegs und weiter am falten.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* blaubaer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66 *zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GROSSES* Grats an *RG_Now66 *... *70 *Millionen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* blaubaer* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66 *zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *blaubaer* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *RG_Now66*


----------



## XeT (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66 *zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein neuer Stein ist heut zu sehen,
7 Meilen musst er dafür gehen
Nein hinter der 7 steht noch eine 0
Denn *RG_Now66* faltet immer auf full
*70* sind bisher der Lohn
Mach so weiter und die 80 schaffst du schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Yrthis* zur *8.*Mio (hab dich gestern übersehen )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *target73*, Grats an *Yrthis* und an *DonDogma*


----------



## XeT (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal wieder ist es nun vollbracht.
*target73* hat eine *erste* nun geschafft.
*DonDogma* rutscht nun weiter in die Mitte,
denn nun hat er sie fertig seine *dritte*,
Nein *Yrthis* du musst nicht bangen, 
du wirst nicht nochmals übergangen,
Drum gratulieren wir nachträglich noch schnell zur *8*
denn bald ist schon die nächste vollbracht.

Und nun an alle: Macht so weiter
Langsam aber stetig steigen wir auf die Leiter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide und weiter so!


----------



## ZobRombie (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem schließe ich mich gern an: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch Jubilare! 

Und 20 Mio ist eine schöne Zahl!


----------



## Kashura (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Willkommen  und ein Grats an *Dominick.Funk* und ein Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## XeT (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird nun wieder Zeit für ein Gedicht,
Ein neuer Millionär trat Gestern ins Licht.
Weiter geht's mit der Falterei,
*Dominick.Funk* ist mit der *erster* nun auch dabei.
Doch auch für eine große Zahl wurde es mal wieder Zeit,
Mit *20* übernahm das der *SnakeByte*

Bald geht es weiter doch jetzt heißt's Schluss,
da ich mir erst neue Reime ausdenken muss.


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Millionäre  ... die erste Million ist die schwerste!  Weiter so.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



XeT schrieb:


> Es wird nun wieder Zeit für ein Gedicht,
> Ein neuer Millionär trat Gestern ins Licht.
> Weiter geht's mit der Falterei,
> *Dominick.Funk* ist mit der *erster* nun auch dabei.
> ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats geht an *suredave* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *marian8304* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats geht an *alle Falter* die den *PCGH_Team_Account* tatkräftig unterstützen und so die *40.*Mio komplettiert haben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *suredave* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## XeT (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *suredave* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schlag auf Schlag so geht's voran,
so das man sich nicht ausruhen kann,
*suredave* konnte einen neun Stein erlangen,
hört ich doch wie die Barden von dem *Fünften* sangen,
Doch auch *marian8304* mit hohem Alter,
gehört nun zu dem Kreis der *9*fachen Falter,
Auch für unseren Agenten, geheim und verstohlen,
gab es wieder was zu holen,
Unter dem Deckmantel *PCGH_Team_Account*
agieren sie trotz harte Aufgabe gut gelaunt,
die*40* als Ziel der letzten Mission,
Also vielen Dank an jeden einzelnen Spion.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *suredave* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein grosses  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an *suredave* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *target73*, *Yrthis*, *DonDogma*, *Dominick.Funk*, *suredave*, *marian8304* und *dima86x* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *SnakeByte*  und *PCGH_Team_Account* 

_Nette Reime @ *XeT*  Macht weiter so!_


----------



## RG Now66 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66 *zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> *GROSSES* Grats an *RG_Now66 *... *70 *Millionen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern





The_Dragon schrieb:


> GROSSES GRATS geht an *RG_Now66*





XeT schrieb:


> Ein neuer Stein ist heut zu sehen,
> 7 Meilen musst er dafür gehen
> Nein hinter der 7 steht noch eine 0
> Denn *RG_Now66* faltet immer auf full
> ...



Hey Danke 

Hab das fast verpasst, aslo dann "Fold ON"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dima86x* und Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel*


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal wieder sind2 Falter im Reim zu Gast,
Zu erst machte *dima86x* bei Meilenstein *4* Rast,
Dem Beispiel folgend und doch voraus,
stand auch noch etwas Großes in Haus.
*arcDaniel* ist es nun gelungen
er hat nun die*30* bezwungen,

Ab Dienstag Falten wir gegen Krebs 7 Tage,
besonders viel wird's bringen keine Frage,
Jeder faltet soviel er kann,
denn alle halte sich besonders ran.
Doch mit Gedichten ist dann vorübergehend Pause,
Erst danach geht sie los die Reime-Sause,


----------



## ZobRombie (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kann zwar nicht so schön reimen, aber möchte trotzdem zu euren Meilensteinen gratulieren!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats geht an* Baggi17* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats geht an *Yrthis* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats geht an *brooker *zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an* Baggi17* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und weiter geht's als Gratulant,
Die Täter sind uns schon bekannt,
*Baggi17* das *4*te mal dabei,
*Yrthis* mit *9* bald stellentechnisch bei der 2
Zu guter Letzt  der Fänger neuer Rekruten,
schafft *brooker* die* 70 * und ist weiterhin am sputen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Baggi17*, an *Yrthis* und ein Grosses Grats an *brooker*


----------



## The_Dragon (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel *zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an* Baggi17* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Baggi17* und *Yrthis* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *arcDaniel* und an *brooker*


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats geht an* Baggi17* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an Baggi47 und Yrthis!

Größeres Gratz geht an brooker!


----------



## arcDaniel (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mal wieder grosse und respektvolle Grats an alle die auf irgendeine Art und Weise ihren Beitrag leisten!!!

Und natürlich ein herzliches Dankeschön an für die erhaltenen Grats


----------



## Zocker85 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen Dank euch

auch von mir *GratZ!* an *Baggi17* und *Yrthis* ,*arcDaniel* und an *brooker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker85 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



herzlich willkommen und großes grats von mir!


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Willkommensgratz geht an dich!


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen: Herzlich Willkommen und Glückwunsch zur ersten Million


----------



## XeT (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zur Ersten von mir ein Gratz
denn nun beginnt die Steine-Hatz
Seit 3 tagen nun dabei, 
Voraugen schon die 2
denn *SayWolf* hat ihn erreicht, den *1* mio Milestone,
Dies ist die für seine Faltarbeit der Lohn,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an alle


----------



## ZobRombie (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid super! Unser lieber Poet *XeT* hat  *60. Mio* erreicht - Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*MEGA GRATZ* geht an dich* XeT!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats geht an *Rick_Bazooka* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Grosses Grats gehen an:
*dergeiger* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Kashura* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ZobRombie* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*XeT* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps:
Langsam wird es echt unübersichtlich


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Donner und Doris - da geht ja wieder was ab hier ..

Grats und Willkommen an *Rick_Bazooka*, Grats an *dergeiger* und an *Kashura
*Und dann grössere Grats an *R**obRombie* und *XeT* 

Ihr rockt alle


----------



## XeT (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats geht an *Rick_Bazooka* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Nun geht es wirklich Schlag auf Schlag,
neue Meilensteine jetzt an jedem Tag,
*Rick_Bazooka* ist mit der *ERSTEN* nun dabei,
Für *PrimeEvil1*& *dergeiger* war es bereits Nummer *ZWEI*,
*DonDogma* erreicht seine *VIER*
Doch *Kashura* ist bereits das *6* mal vertreten hier.
*ZobRombie* hat nun 0 am ende des Milestone stehn,
Denn erreichter er nun seine *10*

viel mehr dürfen es auf einmal echt nicht sein,
Denn viel mehr bekomm ich gar nicht rein


----------



## FlyingPC (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats geht an *Rick_Bazooka* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Kashura (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats geht an *Rick_Bazooka* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Gratz an alle  (außer an mich, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir  Und Danke an Meier für das fleißige Sammeln der Millionäre


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dominick.Funk* - das geht ja ab bei dir 

Und ja, ein Dank an "den Meier" - der nimmt mir einen Haufen Arbeit ab


----------



## The_Dragon (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats geht an *Rick_Bazooka* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *SayWolf*, *PrimeEvil1*, *DonDogma*, *Rick_Bazooka*, *dergeiger*, *Kashura* und *Dominick.Funk* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *ZobRombie*  und an *XeT* 

Mensch, in der Zeit wo andere einen 24+ stündigen #Livestream _(29)_ machen, faltet ihr fleißig vor euch hin 
Das finde ich richtig gut! Macht weiter so - und wie immer:  saubere Arbeit @ *Alex*


----------



## brooker (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*... Wahnsinn was hier los ist! Danke an alle Unterstützer! Gratz an die Milestoner!*  *PCGH rockt!!*


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> *... Wahnsinn was hier los ist! Danke an alle Unterstützer! Gratz an die Milestoner!*  *PCGH rockt!!*



Das trifft es ziemlich gut 

Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit mal auf das Januar-Ergebnis hinweisen ...

*611,596,466 **Punkte* waren das   

 - sowas von die Hütte; ein *GRATS* an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* und *Igu* zu ihren *5.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* und *Igu* zu ihren *5.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Grats an euch alle!


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* und *Igu* zu ihren *5.*Mio's
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *blaubaer* und *Igu* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen den nächsten Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen den nächsten Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*GratZ!* an *Alexgo2180*


----------



## brooker (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY *zur *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *jared566 *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ich jetzt auch meine erste Million gesammelt habe, wollte ich nur darum bitten, keine Würdigungen zu bekommen, weil ich mich demütig der Forschung unterstelle. Es geht mir nicht um Gummipunkte, auch nicht um Anerkennung durch andere, auch wenn es eine sehr liebevolle Geste hier im Forum ist, sondern einfach darum, ein Sandkörnchen zu geben, um Wissen zu schaffen. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie knapp Forschungsbudgets sind und was Forschende gerne alles machen würden. Wenn ich dann weiter den Einsatz jener sehe, die hier seit Jahren und mit zum Teil 6 Millionen Faltpunkten am Tag freiwillig und zu eigenen Kosten dieses schöne Projekt unterstützen, dann bin ich mit meinen wenigen WU am Tag ganz ruhig und lass den Knecht arbeiten.

Ich wünsche allen stabil laufende Rechner und keine weiteren Ausfälle. Auf das wir mehr Antworten auf die Gefahren durch Krebs bekommen und das Leben wieder ein Stück lebenswerter wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@interessierterUser:
Ich will dir jetzt nicht auf die Füße treten, aber diese Denkweise "ich will keine Gratulation, denn ich diene reine der guten Sache" ist nicht gut:
Ich kenne keinen einzigen Falter der mit dieser Einstellung mehr als ein paar Jahre gefaltet hat!
Ausnahmslos jeder braucht mal ein gelegentliches Schulterklopfen zu dem auch unsere Gratulationen zählen, sonst kommen früher oder später mal der Gedanke "Für was mach ich das eigentlich?" was bei diesem Grundlagen-Forschungsprojekt mit Erfolgen die für Nicht-Mediziener nur schwierig zu erfassen sind, nur eine Frage der Zeit ist.

Auch wenn du es nicht wünschst, ich werde dir heute Abend dein persönliches "Rockt"-Simley machen.


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Bobkopp*, *ThePainKing*, *Artas*, *Dominick.Funk* und *jared566* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Krokonowaka* 

[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*[/size] 

@ *interessierterUser*, ich sehe das genauso wie *Alex*  Und selbst wenn du nur ein Sandkörnchen oder ein Partikel dessen dazu geben kannst, ist vielleicht gerade dieser das fehlende Stück zum Erschließen neuer wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse. In diesem Sinne macht wie gehabt weiter und falls wir jemanden mal vergessen sollte zu erwähnen, sind wir die letzten die euch den Kopf abreißen, wenn ihr euch selbstständig gratuliert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@interessierterUser:
Ich erwähne es der Vollständigkeitshalber:
Wenn du wirklich nicht namentlich begrats werden willst, aber trotzdem deine erfalteten Punkte unserem Team zu kommen lassen willst, wäre ne Möglichkeit dein eigener Account ruhen zu lassen und in Zukunft den PCGH-Team-Account zu unterstützten.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt auch meine erste Million gesammelt habe, wollte ich nur darum bitten, keine Würdigungen zu bekommen, weil ich mich demütig der Forschung unterstelle. Es geht mir nicht um Gummipunkte, auch nicht um Anerkennung durch andere, auch wenn es eine sehr liebevolle Geste hier im Forum ist, sondern einfach darum, ein Sandkörnchen zu geben, um Wissen zu schaffen. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie knapp Forschungsbudgets sind und was Forschende gerne alles machen würden. Wenn ich dann weiter den Einsatz jener sehe, die hier seit Jahren und mit zum Teil 6 Millionen Faltpunkten am Tag freiwillig und zu eigenen Kosten dieses schöne Projekt unterstützen, dann bin ich mit meinen wenigen WU am Tag ganz ruhig und lass den Knecht arbeiten.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen stabil laufende Rechner und keine weiteren Ausfälle. Auf das wir mehr Antworten auf die Gefahren durch Krebs bekommen und das Leben wieder ein Stück lebenswerter wird.



Ok, natürlich berücksichtige ich deinen Wunsch nicht begratzt zu werden - also *KEIN* Grats für Susanne 
Trotzdem, ich bin nicht deiner Meinung - auch wenn ich sie respektiere
Du tust was Gutes, setzt dich persönlich für etwas Wertvolles ein und *verdienst* (nach meiner Meinung) ein Dankeschön

Gerade *weil* es heutzutage nicht mehr normal ist sich über seinen Egoismus zu erheben habe ich diesen Thread seinerzeit gestartet


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen den nächsten Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*Großes Grats an euch alle!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
Grosses Grats an i*nteressierterUser* und *Computer_Freak* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem ein Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
> Grosses Grats an i*nteressierterUser* und *Computer_Freak* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Gratz an die Milestoner. Danke für Euren Beitrag


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Computer_Freak and DonDogma fly to the next Milestone! Go Go Go *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Supra Trooper .... Toyota is gonna find you  herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiteres Mal *GRATS* an euch alle - ihr rockt


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
> Grosses Grats an i*nteressierterUser* und *Computer_Freak* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *nteressierterUser*, *Computer_Freak*, *DonDogma*, *SupraTrooper*, *Swatch*, *Alexgo2180* und *Chrissyx* 

YEAH  Das läuft doch toll!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schon der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *target73 *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Tischi89 *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* dima86x* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... was soll man dazu sagen: *Wahnsinn, GRATZ an alle Milestoner *


----------



## Zocker85 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auch von mir an alle ein großes Grats, die die Tage so fleißig am falten sind, go go go weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was ihr alle hier abliefert ist absolut 
Also *GRATS* an alle Milestoner; GRATS an euch *ALLE* für eure Verbundenheit zum Projekt 

Mit meinem 9000. Beitrag sage ich aus tiefstem Herzen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neben den ganzen Falt-Millionären, die mit dicken Grafikkarten die sehr komplexen Moleküle falten, sieht man aber hunderte von Usern, die mit ihren CPUs tapfer WU um WU beenden, ohne dafür mit vielen Punkten belohnt zu werden und hier bei den Würdigungen ein wenig unter gehen. Wenn ich aber User sehe, die weit über 1000 WU erzeugten, dann gilt denen genauso mein extremer Dank, weil unglaublich viel Wissen erzeugt wird, und viele von den CPU-Faltern sehr lange brauchen, bis sie eine Million Punkte haben. Darum gehe ich mal schnell die Liste durch und grüße alle jene aktiven Falter hier, die über 1000 WUs aber unter einer Million Punkten liegen. Auch ihr rockt! 

z.B *DSHPB *mit *6984 WUs* DSHPB - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
z.B.* Wallisellen*  mit* 1851 WUs* Wallisellen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
z.B *FlyingPC* mit *1791 WUs* FlyingPC - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
z.B. *Killr0y* mit *1508 WUs* killr0y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
z.B *M0nty* mit *1318 WUs* M0nty - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ihr steht für mich jetzt nur als Beispiele, weil man natürlich noch viel mehr sieht, da aber aktuell nicht falten, auch Euch gilt mein Dank für Falten über viele tausend Stunden!
PC Games Hardware Individual Users List - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen! Danke an alle die mit dabei sind, egal wie groß der Beitrag am Ergebnis ist. Das macht das Team hier aus, jeder gibt das was er kann und möchte bei "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs".


----------



## The_Dragon (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und schon der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *cubanrice987*, *target73*, *Tischi89* und *dima86x* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *kampfschaaaf* 

Ebenso ein Grats geht an *DSHPB *, *Wallisellen*, *FlyingPC*, *Killr0y* und *M0nty* für ihre 1k+ WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1. Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Grosses Grats an *Fix666* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Grosses Grats an *Yrthis *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 @interessierterUser:
Schau mal bitte hier (ich will diesen Threads sauber halten):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii-post8015213.html


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *3.*Mio
> 2. Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *4.*Mio
> 3. Grosses Grats an *Fix666* zur *5.*Mio
> 4. Grosses Grats an *Yrthis *zur *10.*Mio
> ...



Ihr rockt alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grats an alle


----------



## target73 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Als Nächstes möchte auch ich gratulieren, an Alle die hier Gutes tun....

Aber eine Frage hätte ich schon, gerade auf Grund dieser tollen Motivation hier (Achtung!!!! Spaß!!!!!)

Kann es sein, das hier der Eine oder Andere wein zuuuuuuuuufällig Anteilseigner meines Stromanbieters ist?  


Noch einen schönen Abend und macht alle weiter so

Greetz

Target73


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

offtopic:


target73 schrieb:


> ...Kann es sein, das hier der Eine oder Andere wein zuuuuuuuuufällig Anteilseigner meines Stromanbieters ist?  ...


Solaranlage auf dem Dach 

Und jetzt zurück zu den Würdigungen


----------



## FlyingPC (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz an alle!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
Grosses Grats an *Zibbie* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zu ihren *1.*Mio's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps:
Hat der zweite keinen kürzeren Faltnamen gefunden oder wollte er mich testen was ich mache wenn einer mit so einem langem Namen kommt?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Zibbie* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und willkommen


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlich Willkommen und Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder drei Neue :
Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder .... Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Zibbie* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s



DANKE und klasse, dass Ihr mitmacht. Machen wir dem Krebs den Garaus.  Jede kleine WU kann dabei helfen


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder drei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und willkommen, Freunde


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Zibbie* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder drei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s
> 
> 
> ...



*Großes Gartz an euch alle und Willkommen!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder eine Neue begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *einJojo *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Zibbie* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zu ihren *1.*Mio's
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder drei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *Alexgo2180*, *Dominick.Funk*, *Fix666*, *Stoertebeker64*, *Zibbie*, *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist*, *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Yrthis* und *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* 

Was bei euch das Wochenende abgeht  KRASS!


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder eine Neue begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an euch!


----------



## Zocker85 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder drei Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *belle*, *copius* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur ihren *1.*Mio´s
> 
> 
> ...




Herzlich willkommen und auch großes Grats von mir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder eine Neue begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, dass Ihr mitmacht und einen Dank an Euch für die Punkte!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

_*Live aus dem Analysezentrum: KakaoStats*_
Wenn ich das richtig bewerte, scheint sich hier ein Familienrennen zwischen zwei neuen Mitfaltern, Oliver und Nicole Kuhlmann, zu entwickeln. 
Dann unterstütze ich natürlich Nicole und schicke ein paar mentale MHz zum GPU-Übertakten, auf dass Du das Rennen gewinnst!  FRAUEN-POWER
Stärk, stärk, stärk ... den Chip. _( Hoffentlich hat der keinen Aluhut auf und ist vor mentalen Einfluss geschützt._  )

_*Nachtrag, live um 18:04:*_
Nicole FÜÜÜÜHRT, weiter so: Kühl die Grafikkarte besser, mach die Hintergrundlast weg, dreh die Heizung runter.... GO,GO,GO    
Aktuell Platz 27 bei 24h Wertung: KakaoStats
Aktuell Platz 34 bei 24h Wertung: KakaoStats

Und natürlich ein* Tschakka an DonDogma *für die sechste Million


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier rappelts und rumpelts, dass es eine wahre Freude ist

Ein  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an* Agnahim* und *beastyboy79 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Du hast ja langsam einen Volltagsjob zum Daten analysieren, A.Meier-PS3 
Wir müssen noch ein paar mehr Leute akquirieren... 

*Agnahim 
beastyboy79
Alexgo2180
Kashura 

IHR SEID COOLE SOCKEN!!*


----------



## FlyingPC (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an* Agnahim* und *beastyboy79 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*Großes Gratz geht an euch!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast ja langsam einen Volltagsjob zum Daten analysieren, A.Meier-PS3 [emoji38]
> Wir müssen noch ein paar mehr Leute akquirieren...
> 
> *Agnahim
> ...


Wenn man weiß wo nachschauen geht es > am besten bei jedem Update das alle 3h ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *copius* und *interessierterUser* zur ihren *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an* Agnahim* und *beastyboy79 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



@Susanne *DU BIST ABER AUCH EINE COOLE SOCKIN!!*


----------



## The_Dragon (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an* Agnahim* und *beastyboy79 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *copius* und *interessierterUser* zur ihren *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *DonDogma*, *Agnahim*, *beastyboy79*, *Alexgo2180*, *Kashura* *copius*, *interessierterUser* und *Dominick.Funk* 

_Mahlzeit  Lasst es euch schmecken _


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats an *clay321 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! Gratz an alle und vielen Dank das Ihr so eifrig mit dabei seid!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *clay321 *zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Cinna* zur *90.*Mio



Ein Dank an Euch alle!



brooker schrieb:


> ... der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! Gratz an alle und vielen Dank das Ihr so eifrig mit dabei seid!


Folding @ Home Teams Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

56 Millionen Punkte diese Woche, bisher, das klingt gut, Tendenz weiter steigend....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Interessant für alle die für den *PCGH_Team_Account *falten:
PCGH_Team_Account's contributions to Folding@home

Aktuell wird gemeldet das in den letzten 7 Tagen 61 Clienten aktiv waren > Clienten nicht Falter


----------



## The_Dragon (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *clay321 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*GratZ!* an *clay321*, *Stoertebeker64* und *SupraTrooper* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Cinna* 

Ich finde es auch richtig gut, dass noch weitere für das Team falten.


----------



## JeansOn (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir noch ein großes Grats an alle Millionäre zu ihren neuen mile-stones. 

Dabei möchte ich ausdrücklich *"interessierterUser"* einschließen: 
Wurde doch gerade im Nu meine 7-Jahresleistung pulverisiert. Trödelei muß halt bestraft werden.  *nachdenk*

Naja, ich habe als "Nachhut" den ganzen Rückspiegel voll mit Formel1-Kampfpiloten. Das freut mich doch sehr ... und wem verdanken wir das?
Ich meine, von Dank wird sicher erst die Rede sein, wenn die laufende Projektwoche rum ist. 

Aber das Projekt-Management der Akteure, 
das Schaffen eines Wohlfühlklimas in einem öffentlichen Forum und nicht zuletzt 
der Langeweile die Tür zu weisen 
sind alles Punkte, die Respekt verdienen. Respekt, für die Beteiligten in diesem Team, in diesem Forum. Eine Beteiligung im Kampf gegen den Krebs, Alzheimer und andere Bürden der Menschheit.

Das ist etwas Besonderes, das unterscheidet von anderen Spitzenteam-Foren.

Ich finde es sehr schön zu sehen, wie die Ergebnisse dieser Bemühungen sich als Teamleistung positiv niederschlägt.
Ich bin gerne hier.


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... die Redaktion von PCGH würdigt unsere Leistung mit einer Late-Night-News


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dima86x* für *6.*Mio
Ganz  Grosses Grats an *Schmicki* für *60.*Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen 
Grosses Grats an *DerJott* und* JoM79 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *copius* und *steffen0278* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Timmy99 *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Wolf7 *zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an all die Vielen...



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *clay321 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen! *Danke an jeden einzelnen!*


----------



## DerJott (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hätte die Mio schon früher erreichen können - aber die gesellschaftlichen Zwänge wie "Freunde treffen" kostet viel Zeit. Besonders, wenn diese im Ausland leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen ...  *DerJott* und* JoM79 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> ... *copius* und *steffen0278* zur *3.*Mio
> ... *Alexgo2180* zur *5.*Mio
> ...



Es ist eine Freude, was hier passiert! So viel Rechenleistung für die Forschung! KLASSE 





DerJott schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Mio schon früher erreichen können - aber die gesellschaftlichen Zwänge wie "Freunde treffen" kostet viel Zeit. Besonders, wenn diese im Ausland leben.


 _Schlauscheißermodus an: _Aber ein Rechner rechnet doch auch, wenn man nicht im Haus ist, oder eigentlich rechnet er dann besonders schnell. Ich habe vor 10 Tagen mit dem falten begonnen und seit dem faltet der Rechner ohne Störung und ohne Neustart vor sich hin. 
_Schlauscheißermodus wieder aus_


----------



## DerJott (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> _Schlauscheißermodus an: _Aber ein Rechner rechnet doch auch, wenn man nicht im Haus ist, oder eigentlich rechnet er dann besonders schnell. Ich habe vor 10 Tagen mit dem falten begonnen und seit dem faltet der Rechner ohne Störung und ohne Neustart vor sich hin.
> _Schlauscheißermodus wieder aus_



Grundsätzlich ja. War aber rein organisatorisch nicht mehr möglich. Zeigt aber mal wieder - wer braucht schon Freunde, wenn man einen PC hat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *TetsukaKeiji *zur* 1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *muhmuh *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur* 8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus *zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nachtrag 19 Uhr Update:*
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bedanke mich euch allen für eure tolle *Leistung!*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer :
> *TetsukaKeiji *zur* 1.*Mio
> 
> *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *2.*Mio
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes: KLASSE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *TetsukaKeiji *zur* 1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grosses Grats an alle und (einmal mehr) danke an "den Meier" für die Überwachung der Zahlen


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!
DANK an den Meier!


----------



## brooker (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... der Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! Ich seid super  *GRATZ an die MILESTONER!*


----------



## The_Dragon (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen
> Grosses Grats an *DerJott* und* JoM79 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *TetsukaKeiji *zur* 1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*GratZ!* an *dima86x*, *DerJott*, *JoM79*, *copius*, *steffen0278*, *Alexgo2180*, *Timmy99*, *TetsukaKeiji*, *muhmuh*, *Knightmare80*, *Oliver_Kuhlmann*, *cubanrice987*, *Stoertebeker64* und *Dominick.Funk* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Schmicki*  und *Wolf7* 

[size=+2]MEGA GRATS geht an *Loebstraus*  [/size]

Dieses mal sind es nur 48 Stunden! Zwei Tage und ihr dreht hier völlig am Zeiger ^^

Was wird das noch für eine Woche  

Vor allem mit dem Hintergrund der netten Faltaktion von *brooker* und allen Mitwirkenden! 

@ *JeansOn*, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu!  #7749


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* DonDogma* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur* 8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Henninges* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur* 2.*Mio
> *cubanrice987* zur* 3.*Mio
> *Stoertebeker64 *zur *4.*Mio
> *Dominick.Funk* zur *6.*Mio
> ...



*D A N K E !*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmal ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *gvt_Ionic* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein kräftiges  an die alten und die neuen Falter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JoM79* und* Zibbie* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *copius* und *einJojo* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Fix666 *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Alexgo2180 *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern, egal wie viel von jedem einzelnen erfaltet wurde, für die Teilnahme und Unterstützung bedanken. Gemeinsam konnten wir wahrlich ein Statement gegen den Krebs setzen:

*21.522 Work-Units und damit über 251 Millionen Points per Day in einer Woche mit Hilfe von über 300 Faltern*

"Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" 2016​

Es wird in diesem Jahr noch zwei weitere Events geben. Im Juni/Juli wird es einen Rekordversuch geben - binnen 3 Tagen soviele WUs wie möglich zu erfalten. In der Woche des 21.09.2016 findet das Event "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit" 2016, anlässlich der Welt-Alzeimertages, statt. Behaltet die News und Eure Postfächer im Auge, Ihr werdet rechtzeitg zum Warm-up informiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JoM79* und* Zibbie* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und noch ein "Paket" zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Flunkey* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* Stoertebeker64* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Flunkey* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es macht so sehr Freude das hier zu sehen - Danke und Grats an die "gequoteten" und alle anderen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich verliere schon völlig den Überblick, weil es zu viele werden....

Allen Faltern einen ganz lieben Gruß und einen herzlichen Dank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* und *Schnuffi *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@interessierterUser:
Ich   schon das ich keinen übersehe.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* und *Schnuffi *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



... und noch ein Grats


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Nicole_Kuhlmann *zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *gvt_Ionic* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JoM79* und* Zibbie* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Flunkey* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* und *Schnuffi *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





brooker schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei allen Teilnehmern, egal wie viel von jedem einzelnen erfaltet wurde, für die Teilnahme und Unterstützung bedanken. Gemeinsam konnten wir wahrlich ein Statement gegen den Krebs setzen:
> 
> *21.522 Work-Units und damit über 251 Millionen Points per Day in einer Woche mit Hilfe von über 300 Faltern*
> 
> ...



_48 Stunden später _

*GRatZ!* an *Nicole_Kuhlmann*, *DonDogma*, *BarnieGeroelheimer*, *gvt_Ionic*, *suredave*, *JoM79*, *Zibbie*, *copius*, *einJojo* *Fix666*, *Alexgo2180*, *Flunkey*, *carsten.hammer*, *Schnuffi*, *Agnahim* und *Knightmare80* 


GROSSES GRATS geht an *Henninges*  und *MESeidel* 

@ *Alex*: Hut ab, dass du das immer so zeitnah realisierst und beglückwünschst. 

@ *Jens*, danke für die Übersicht und deine Initiative alle Daten bereit zu stellen sowie dieselbigen zu Analysieren:  *Reife Leistung!* 

[size=2+]MEGA GRATS geht an alle *PCGH F@H Falter =70335=*   [/size]

_ Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich an den beiden geplanten Events teilnehmen kann. Das hängt noch davon ab, wohin ich nach der Ausbildung gehe bzw. was ich dann mache  Aber ich versuche daran teilzunehmen._


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz geht an euch alle!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *dima86x *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DarthDeeger* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> SayWolf zur 2.Mio
> DarthDeeger zur 2.Mio
> *dima86x zur 7.Mio*
> *marian8304 zur 10.Mio*
> * XeT zur 70.Mio*



So viele neue Falter, die dabei bleiben und so hohe Werte bei "Stammfaltern"!
Das ist schön zu lesen. Ein Kuss in die Runde


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DarthDeeger* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



... könntet ihr bitte aufhören zu falten - meine Tastatur geht von dem ewigen Gratsen noch drauf
Spass beiseite - *SUPER* seid ihr alle


----------



## brooker (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an die MILLIONÄRE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk *und *DonDogma *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DarthDeeger* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Großes Gratz an euch!*

*MEGA GRATZ AN XeT!*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...
> *Swatch* zur *2.*Mio
> *target73* zur *3.*Mio
> *Dominick.Funk  zur 8.Mio *
> *DonDogma *zur *8.*Mio



D A N  K E


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grats und


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_ 48 Stunden später _

*GratZ!* an *SayWolf*, *interessierterUser*, *dima86x*, *Swatch*, *target73*, *Dominick.Funk* und *DonDogma*


----------



## brooker (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Wahnsinn was hier täglich abgeht. Gratz an die Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* und *Knightmare80* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* PAUI* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein großes Grats von mir an alle 

In der Faltwoche waren es *250,353,843* Punkte mit einem 24h avg. *35,764,834 

*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FairLight *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *und *Stoertebeker64 *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats, Grats, Grats, *keuch* Grats, Grats, Grats, *röchel*


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *FairLight *zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *und *Stoertebeker64 *zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk *zur *9.*Mio


So muss das sein! alle paar Tage dieselben Namen, da steckt Leistung hinter. 

DANKE!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ExarKun *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *molar *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Z28LET* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *molar *und ein Grosses Grats an *Z28LET*


----------



## Telefonmann (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie schon bei der 17ten, grüße ich mich auch bei der 18ten Millionen selber.....Yeeaaaah Cthulhu go go go


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Telefonmann:
Ich will in keinsterweise Weise deine Leistung herab setzten oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber glaube du hast unser Grats-System noch nicht ganz 100% verstanden. 

Wir gratsen die Milestones von extremeoverclocking.com:
Die Milestones sind folgendermassen gesetzt:
1. Mio > 2. > 3. ...
10. Mio > 20. > 30. ...
100. Mio > 200. > 300. ...
1. Mia > 2. > 3. > ...

Hier der Link zu unserer Teamseite mit der auch ich die zu Begratsenden eruiere:
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Telefonmann:
> Ich will in keinsterweise Weise deine Leistung herab setzten oder so
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so isses  - ich werde dich aber nicht hauen wenn du dich selber grüsst 

Und dann natürlich: Grats an *Stoertebeker64*


----------



## The_Dragon (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Artas* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ExarKun *zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *molar *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Noch ein großes Grats von mir an alle
> 
> In der Faltwoche waren es *250,353,843* Punkte mit einem 24h avg. *35,764,834
> 
> *



_87 Stunden später_ 

*GratZ!* an *Artas*, , *ExarKun*, *molar* und *Stoertebeker64* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *PAUI*  , *Chrissyx* , *Knightmare80*  und an *Z28LET* 

*Starke Leistung  @ TEAM =70335=*  CGHrockt:


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser LKW-Fahrer ist auch bei uns angekommen :
Grosses Grats an *PS_Kranker* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an* interessierterUser* zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Igu *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *DonDogma *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> _87 Stunden später_


Ich hab mir das ja erst ausrechnen müssen 

Grats an alle


----------



## brooker (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner und die neu dazugekommenen!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser LKW-Fahrer ist auch bei uns angekommen :
> Grosses Grats an *PS_Kranker* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grats und Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kashura *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen Dank  und gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kashura*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SayWolf *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SayWolf*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper *und *KalkRanseier *zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Unser LKW-Fahrer ist auch bei uns angekommen :
> Grosses Grats an *PS_Kranker* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Kashura *zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SayWolf *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper *und *KalkRanseier *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



_77 Stunden später  _
@ *Sebi*, kommt mal vor *g*

*GratZ!* an *PS_Kranker*, *interessierterUser*, *blaubaer*, *Igu*, *DonDogma*, *Agnahim*, *Oliver_Kuhlmann*, *Stoertebeker64*, *Kashura*, *SayWolf*, *Crazy_Sniper* und *KalkRanseier* 

GROSSES GRATS an *Dominick.Funk*  und *brooker* 

Was für ein geniales Wochenende!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich noch ein weiterer Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *ColonelP4nic* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Gratz an alle Milestoner!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1 *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1 *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben zwei Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper *und *KalkRanseier *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein weiterer Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *ColonelP4nic* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1 *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke und Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall *zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an euch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75Anonymous *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.:
Ich weiss nicht recht was ich von dem Falteraccount halten soll, denn der Name setzt sich nämlich aus zwei Faltern aus unserem Team zusammen > Gandalf75 als aktiver Falter und Anonymous der seit 5 Tagen nicht mehr faltet


----------



## Baggi17 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön 
Wobei ich bei den andren eher noch so winzig ausguck - gratz an raFFINNiert und kaltmetall auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmals ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *gigaguar* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Supersache, Grats und Danke


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75Anonymous *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nochmals ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *gigaguar* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue :
Grosses Grats an *Eloranta* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Eloranta* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Eloranta* 

 Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf *und  an *DonDogma*


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein weiterer Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *ColonelP4nic* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1 *zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75Anonymous *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nochmals ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *gigaguar* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Neue :
> Grosses Grats an *Eloranta* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_75,5 Stunden später _

*GratZ!* an * ColonelP4nic*, *PrimeEvil1*, *Oliver_Kuhlmann*, *Baggi17*, *Gandalf75Anonymous*, *gigaguar*, *Eloranta* und *Brzeczek* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Stoertebeker64*  , an *raFINNiert* , an *kaltmetall* , an *kampfschaaaf*  und an *DonDogma*


----------



## FlyingPC (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek *zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *michael-h*, an *target73* und an *Oliver_Kuhlmann*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *900.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an baggi17!

MEGA Gratz geht an DaN_I!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Baggi17* 

und dann natürlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *DaN_I *zur *900.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975 *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Agnahim*, an *HansMartin1975 *und Grosses Grats an *XeT *


----------



## brooker (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ganz großes Kino wie das hier abgeht! GRATZ an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *folding_hoomer/Amigafan *zur *400.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.. dem schliesse ich mich an ..


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *interessierterUser* und an *Kashura*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht hier und kommt kaum hinterher damit, 
alle neuen Millionäre zu grüßen. Darum einfach ein gesammelter Gruß an 
das gesamte Falt-Team! (besonders an den neuen 400er Millionär )

*GRATS

*


----------



## brooker (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem schließe ich mich gern an


----------



## The_Dragon (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Agnahim* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_ 94 Stunden später _

*GratZ!* an *michael-h*, *target73*, *Oliver_Kuhlmann*, *Baggi17*, *Agnahim*, *HansMartin1975*, *carsten.hammer*, *haVoc_inc*, *interessierterUser* und *Kashura* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *XeT*  

[size=+2]*MEGA GRATS* geht an *DaN_I*  und an *folding_hoomer* _(Amigafan)_ [/size]

_Hehe  Euer Wochenende scheint ja auch mehr als erfüllend gewesen zu sein  Ich habe es sehr genossen  _


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* suredave* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ThePainKing* und an* suredave*


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* suredave* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Amigafan (1. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank und Grats meinerseits an alle (Neu-) Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *dima86x *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (1. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grats und  an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auweia, der Oliver_Kuhlmann gibt gerade so Gas das er mir bei den einstelligen Mio's gleich zwei mal durchgerutscht ist! 
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *8.*Mio, *9.*Mio und *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dreifaches Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann*


----------



## FlyingPC (2. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auweia, der Oliver_Kuhlmann gibt gerade so Gas das er mir bei den einstelligen Mio's gleich zwei mal durchgerutscht ist!
> Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *8.*Mio, *9.*Mio und *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



3x Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## The_Dragon (3. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* suredave* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auweia, der Oliver_Kuhlmann gibt gerade so Gas das er mir bei den einstelligen Mio's gleich zwei mal durchgerutscht ist!
> Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *8.*Mio, *9.*Mio und *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



_98 Stunden später  _

*GratZ!* an *ThePainKing*, *suredave*, *GreenFreak*, *dima86x* und *Oliver_Kuhlmann* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *SnakeByte*  und an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* 

Morgen letzter Arbeitstag in der Woche  Genießt das Wochenende!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke jungs ... 
Meine GTX960 ist 24/7 Online und faltet schön ...
Hoffe es kommen bald die Nachfolger mit weniger Verbrauch und etwas mehr Leistung  150.000 PPD ist mir so langsam zu wenig ... und die 980Ti iss mir zu schade


----------



## brooker (4. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an die Milestoner   Danke für Euren Einsatz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Igu* und *blaubaer* zur ihren *7.*Mio's



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Igu* und *blaubaer* zur ihren *7.*Mio's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an die "lucky seven"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Irgendwie scheine ich nicht ganz bei der Sache zu sein, mir ist nämlich auch *Baggi17* einmal durchgerutscht :
Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *8.* und *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an die Falter des *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag 10Uhr Update:
Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Doppeltes Grats an *Baggi17*, Grosses Grats an die Falter des *PCGH_Team_Account* und Grats an *target73*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* jared566 *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baggi17 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich nicht ganz bei der Sache zu sein, mir ist nämlich auch *Baggi17* einmal durchgerutscht :
> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *8.* und *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Das find ich garnicht schlimm, schön, dass du das hier überaupt machst


----------



## FlyingPC (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## brooker (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich nicht ganz bei der Sache zu sein, mir ist nämlich auch *Baggi17* einmal durchgerutscht :
> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *8.* und *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Super Leistung! Danke für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerKleineNils* und Grosses Grats an* jared566*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen wieder mal einen Neuen begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *nonamez78 *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen und Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *krauthead *zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *dergeiger *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *DarthDeeger* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *krauthead, *an *dergeiger *und an *DarthDeeger* 
 Grosses Grats an *ANDMAN2201 *


----------



## The_Dragon (7. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Igu* und *blaubaer* zur ihren *7.*Mio's
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheine ich nicht ganz bei der Sache zu sein, mir ist nämlich auch *Baggi17* einmal durchgerutscht :
> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *8.* und *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen wieder mal einen Neuen begrüssen :
> Grosses Grats an *nonamez78 *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *krauthead *zur* 2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_87 Stunden später _

*GratZ!* an *Igu*, *blaubaer*, *Baggi17*, *target73* *DerKleineNils*, *nonamez78*, *krauthead*, *dergeiger* und *DarthDeeger* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *PCGH_Team_Account*  , an *jared566*  und an *ANDMAN2201* 

_Schöner Wochenstart ^^_


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (7. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an alle Milestoner!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Haxti* und Grosses Grats an *Kashura*


----------



## Kashura (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

vielen vielen Dank  Das war es erst mal mit Milestones bei meiner Geschwindigkeit hahaha Ihr lest meinen Namen in 3 Monaten wieder oder so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> vielen vielen Dank  Das war es erst mal mit Milestones bei meiner Geschwindigkeit hahaha Ihr lest meinen Namen in 3 Monaten wieder oder so [emoji38]


Willkommen im Club


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> vielen vielen Dank  Das war es erst mal mit Milestones bei meiner Geschwindigkeit hahaha Ihr lest meinen Namen in 3 Monaten wieder oder so



 - frag mich mal - in etwa 4 Tagen habe ich zwar die 4. Milliarde voll; aber danach ist wieder lange "Ruhe"


----------



## JeansOn (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> - frag mich mal - in etwa 4 Tagen habe ich zwar die 4. Milliarde voll; aber danach ist wieder lange "Ruhe"



Bist nen armer Kerl. 
Hat der Stuhl schon einen Namen?  --> Das ist doch kein einfacher Stuhl mehr. *schrei*

Also, ich bin dafür, Bumble kriegt erstmal ne Hängematte. (ich hoffe, die hat noch keiner)
... und für JEDE Mia noch nen Engelein.

Es heißt ja auch "Abends will ich schlafen gehn, Vierzehn Englein um mich stehn  ..."
Bei 14 Engelein ist aber noch nicht Schluß, denn das 15. hält ihn (irgendwann *Motivation* ) im Arm.

Nun, jetzt wir basteln dem BUMBLE schon nen MILESTONE.

Ich glaube, das ist ein nettes Geschenk.
Dieser Post ist gedacht, wie das "Anfeuern der Tour de Frace Fahrer vom Straßenrand aus, wenn es auf Paris zugeht".

So viel Durchhaltewille ist ein Extrastatement wert, oder?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner. Super Leistung!


----------



## FlyingPC (8. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* Stoertebeker64* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (9. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## The_Dragon (10. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing *zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_ 78 Stunden später ^^ _

*GratZ!* an  *Haxti* und *ThePainKing* 

GROSSES GRATS geht an *Kashura* , *Baggi17* , *Stoertebeker64*  und an *Knightmare80* 

*@JeansOn*, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu  Ich hebe den Humpen auf diesen schönen Beitrag 

Bitte alle auf den *Bumblebee* Fantrain aufsteigen, in kürze erreichen wir das Ziel: VIER Milliarden


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17*, an* Stoertebeker64* und an *Knightmare80*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (10. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Willkommensgratz und Gratz an euch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich noch ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*keuch* *keuch* Grats an alle und ein   noch dazu


----------



## FlyingPC (11. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *XeT* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch ein Neuer :
> Grosses Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommensgratz und Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## JeansOn (12. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Guten Morgen allseits und eine herzliche Gratulation an die Oberbiene für die 4. Mia.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Dank - und btw. ihr rockt *alle*


----------



## FlyingPC (12. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

MEGA MEGA GRATZ AN BUMBLEBEE!


----------



## Amigafan (13. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Große Gratsauch von mir an alle Neu- bzw Mehrfach-Millionäre.
Besonders große Grats gehen an *unseren Bumblebee* für die *4*. Milliarde.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## FlyingPC (13. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* jk* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NameNick* und Grosses Grats an* jk*


----------



## FlyingPC (14. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *NameNick* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *ravian *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PS_Kranker* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *ravian; * Grats an *PS_Kranker* und an *alextest* 
 Grosses Grats an *ExarKun*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *ratze* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Willkommen an *ratze*


----------



## ratzefummel (16. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch. Und auch an alle Anderen in der langen Liste der Folder für Ihre Beiträge.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich zwei Neue :
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* und *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur ihren *1.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag 21Uhr-Update:
Grosses Grats an *KalkRanseier* zur* 2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Herzlichen Dank an alle


----------



## brooker (18. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen! Ihr seid großartig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder ein Neuer in unserer Runde :
Grosses Grats an *Fieselstein *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* und Grats mit Willkommen an *Fieselstein*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## FlyingPC (21. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder ein Neuer in unserer Runde :
> Grosses Grats an *Fieselstein *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (21. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.. und noch ein Grats von mir


----------



## JeansOn (22. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, an
A.Meier, FlyingPC, Bumble

ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen.

Ist bei mir ja auch nicht so oft.
Beim letzten Mal gab es noch einen Stuhl, auf dem sitze ich immer noch ganz gut. 
Aber man muß ja mit der Zeit gehen (da, wo man es verantworten kann). 
Eine Mio hat heute ja jeder. Die Herausforderung hat aktuell auch mindestens 2 Nullen mehr, finde ich.
Wer noch keinen Milestone hat, der bekommt so einen definiert. 
Ich möchte nicht Vergangenem hinterherrennen ... - gibt es vielleicht etwas, das man virtuell überreichen könnte? 
Nee, nicht bei 2 Mio! Bei - sagen wir mal 100! Diese tolle Motivations-crew, die sich momentan hier zusammengefunden hat, macht doch fast alles, wenn es nur ppd gibt. 
Ich muß mich gerade bremsen, sonst bejuble ich hier mit einer neuen Würdigung unsere Leistungsträger neben meinem Dank.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JeansOn schrieb:


> - gibt es vielleicht etwas, das man virtuell überreichen könnte?


http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=JeansOn&pts=2005520
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=JeansOn&pts=12633&t=wus&bg=3

Meinst du so was?


----------



## FlyingPC (22. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## JeansOn (22. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *40.*Mio und
Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *80.*Mio auch von meiner Seite.

@A.Meier
danke für die Nachfrage und für diese Überlegung.
ja, das ist auch virtuell, richtig.

Ich dachte daran, daß die virtuelle Sitzgelegenheit aus unserer Team-Schreinerei eine Aufwertung verdient hätte, schließlich empfinde ich es als höflich, so etwas angeboten zu bekommen. Man kann auch in der Team-Elektrotechnik oder bei den Team-Steinmetzen nach virtuellen Requisiten stöbern. Ich möchte eigentlich vermeiden, dieses Forum mit meinen Ideen zu fluten, schließlich läuft es ja gut. Wichtig ist mir, daß die, die hier sehr engagiert sind und im Dauerlauf gratulieren, sich wiederfinden. Ich fände es aber auch gut, wenn die, die mehr geleistet und deswegen auch mehr PPD beigetragen haben, ganz besonders angesprochen werden dürfen, während andere halt noch auf diesen Moment warten müssen. 
Ich frage mich, ob man bei Erreichung eines Punktelevels einen Unterschied machen sollte. Ein kleiner Anreiz, sozusagen.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zuerst einmal zwei grosse Grats an *Camulorix*  und an *kaltmetall

*Zum Thema "virtuelle Anerkennungen"

Ich finde es durchaus wichtig, dass man eine erbrachte Leistung auch entsprechend würdigt
Darum habe ich das hier ja auch ins Leben gerufen

Es ist aber eine heikle Gratwanderung; einerseits soll gewürdigt werden - andererseits darf daran nichts "elitär" sein
Unser (andauernder) Erfolg resultiert aus dem "viele Hände machen eine Aufgabe leichter"
Zu viele Streicheleinheiten an die "Überfalter" erwecken schnell den Eindruck von "weniger Punkte = weniger Wert"

Und das ist bei uns definitiv *NICHT* so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* target73 *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Cinna *zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* target73 *und ein ganz Grosses Grats an *Cinna*


----------



## FlyingPC (24. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* target73 *zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Bobkopp* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (25. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... unglaublich, die Meilensteine fallen hier im Stundentakt!* GRATZ an alle Milestoner!*  ... und frohe Ostern


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Endlich den Chefred. überholt 

Grats an *alle Falter* und frohe Ostern!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Bobkopp

*Und ja, viele bunte Eier an euch alle


----------



## JeansOn (25. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere natürlich auch, an Bobkopp.




Bumblebee schrieb:


> ...
> Und ja, viele bunte Eier an euch alle



Ja, Bumble viele bunte Eier ...

*Bei euch in CH liegt gewiss Schnee ... ??  ^^
*
Falls Du planst, daß kleine Kinder Eier suchen ... 
... dann laß die doch einfach weiß 
Und wenn die Mutter dann fragt: "Warum suchen die Kinder denn so lange?" Dann kennst Du die AW.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* blaubaer* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *alextest*zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JeansOn schrieb:


> *Bei euch in CH liegt gewiss Schnee ... ??  ^^
> *


Hier bei mir auf 700m liegt nichts mehr, aber wenn du natürlich in die Höhe gehst, erwarten dich natürlich solche Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.:
Wir starten gleich zur nächsten Motorradtour.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* blaubaer* und Grosses Grats an *alextest

*Und @Schnee - die grünen Eier sind am schwersten zu finden


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, auch ein Meilenstein für mich, wenn auch leider nicht für's Falten^^ Mein 1000. Beitrag hat einen positiven Anlass: das PCGH-Team hat 2016 bereits über zwei Milliarden Punkte erfaltet -- das ist mehr als in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2015, Januar bis Juni!
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## JeansOn (26. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei der Gelegenheit schließe ich mich herzlichst an: Große Gratulation. 

Eigentlich könnte ich ja allen gratulieren, wenn die mehr haben als 2 Mio. (s. u. - die überholen mich nicht mehr. Ich die aber schon, in 7 oder 14 Jahren ^^ )


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da haben sich drei gleich selber ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gelegt und es ist auch ein Neuer dabei :
Grosses Grats an *hanrot *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *hanrot, *Grats an *SupraTrooper *und ein Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64

*Das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefällt mir übrigens sehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein letztes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich sagte doch, der Strom muss weg .... 
Allen frohe Ostern! Und weiter falten


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* und an *interessierterUser*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## XeT (30. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es ist nun wieder einmal an der Zeit,
neue Reime halte ich bereit.
Fast verschollen und nicht viele Zeichen,
Gehöre ich doch nicht zu den Karteileichen
Ich gratuliere den Meilensteinen der Seite 797 und den davor,
Und nun trete ich durch das große Tor,
mit täglichen Reimen werde ich nun versuchen zu entzücken,
drum werde ich mir selbst die Daumen drücken.


Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin zurück XD. 
Nun eigentlich mit noch mehr zu tun, weniger Zeit aber ich versuche Täglich 1-3mal vorbei zu schauen.
Also Gratz an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *hanrot* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (31. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner und herzlich Willkommen an HisN und hanrot! Schön das Ihr mit dabei seid.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats  und Willkommen an *HisN *

 Grats an *hanrot* und ganz Grosses Grats an *XeT *


----------



## XeT (1. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
> Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Zur *Ersten* gibt es auch die ersten Worte 
Gratz an *HisN* doch noch gibt's keine Torte,
weiter ist da schon *hanrot*,
Doch für *2* gibt nur ne Scheibe Brot,
Die erste Torte esse dann allein,
denn für 100 ist sie mein,


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeT (1. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu später Stunde gibt es noch etwas für das Ohr,
Ein wenig Klassik und kein Core.
* dergeiger* mit seiner Symphonie die * 4*
Spielt er Heute, jetzt uns hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *1.*Mio


Herzlich willkommen!


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *hanrot* zur *2.*Mio


Weiter so!


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *XeT *zur *100.*Mio


Das liest sich schön


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergeiger*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78 *zur* 6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78 *undGrosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann*


----------



## brooker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an die Millionäre! Super Leistung von jedem Einzelnen. 

Dank auch an den Poet, dass ihm nie die Sprüch ausgeht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* Gandalf75* zur* 100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosse Grats an *Knightmare80*, an *SnakeByte* und an* Gandalf75*


----------



## brooker (5. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz und Glückwunsch an die Milestoner!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MacDidi *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk *zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashura (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MacDidi *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi *und ein Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975 *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *brooker *zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *target73*, an *HisN* und an *HansMartin1975 *

 Ein grosses Grats geht an *brooker; *zusammen mit einem Dankeschön für seinen Einsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *hanrot* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *hanrot* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *hanrot*


----------



## hanrot (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Leider wird es wohl etwas dauern bis zur nächsten Million, da ich gerade wieder umziehe und ich mich erstmal mit der neuen Internetverbindung und den Strompreisen auseinandersetzen muss.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* und *PrimeEvil1 *zur ihren *4.*Mios


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MODKiller* und *PrimeEvil1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78 *zur* 7. + 8. +9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.:
Wenn es bei mir privat oder arbeitstechnisch nicht läuft, übersehe ich ständig irgend jemanden.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tripple-Grats an *nonamez78 *
@Alex - ich wünsch dir "Erholung" und - LASS_LA_BAMBELE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen dieses mal gleich zwei Neue begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Michi05* und *Sonntagskind *zu ihren *1.*Mio's


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Michi05* und *Sonntagskind*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schon der nächste Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *schnopsnosn* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *suredave *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schnopsnosn* , an *suredave *und  an *HisN*


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und willkommen an *Pentium3040 - **1.*Mio in der Tasche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *nonamez78 *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KlawWarYoshi, *an *carsten.hammer* und an *Bobkopp *


----------



## brooker (13. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner! Wahnsinn wie hier die Milestones purzeln


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* KlawWarYoshi *und an *carsten.hammer* 

Die 6. Million ging schnell. Schön ist es, außer Haus zu sein  Aber wer weiß, ob nicht die 10. Million drei mal so schnell geht (Polaris *zwinker* *daumendrück*)


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. eine Würdigung der besonderen Art ..

Wir haben diesen Monat (Stand 14.4.) schon *MEHR* (konkret 304,735,655 Punkte) zusammen erreicht als im ganzen April 2015


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserer Runde [emoji317]:
Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *zur *500.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *neocoretexxx 
* 
 Grats an *michael-h* und  an *HisN ....
*
 Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *

Und ein *MEGA*-Grosses Grats an *Muschkote *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Neuer :
Grosses Grats an *blackfaction *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (16. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *blackfaction*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *MacDidi *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *7.* und *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel *zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel*


----------



## FlyingPC (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## arcDaniel (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an euch alle, und ebenfalls respektvolle Gratz an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert *zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SubZero1993* und an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* dergeiger* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN *zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* dergeiger* und an *HisN*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17 *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (20. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Baggi17 *zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *Churan *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94 *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980 *zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Churan *

 Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94 *und an *Hawky1980 
*
 Grosses Grats an *HisN*


----------



## alexk94 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *suredave *zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *suredave *zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *suredave*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DaChicken *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (24. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DaChicken *zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (25. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alf1399*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## brooker (26. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an alle Milestoner. Super Leistung, was hier vom Team täglich abgeliefert wird!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE*


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Jungs. Wird immer schwerer, "oben" mitzuhalten bei all den neuen hardcore Faltern 
In die Top 20 werde ich wohl nicht wieder aufsteigen, trotzdem machts noch Spaß.

Happy folding.


----------



## FlyingPC (27. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Danke Jungs. Wird immer schwerer, "oben" mitzuhalten bei all den neuen hardcore Faltern
> In die Top 20 werde ich wohl nicht wieder aufsteigen, trotzdem machts noch Spaß.
> 
> Happy folding.



Jeder Beitrag ist wichtig für die Forschung!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *Jkay* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *target73 *zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Jkay* 

 Grats an *target73 *


----------



## brooker (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlich Willkommen und schön das Ihr mit dabei seid! Gratz an *Jkay * und *target73* zu den Milestones


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur* 9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *blaubaer* 
 Und ein extra Grosses Grats an *brooker*


----------



## FlyingPC (29. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur* 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grosses Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Farrell-de*
 Grats an *sonntagskind *


----------



## brooker (30. April 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PS_Kranker *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975 *zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64 *zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *folding_hoomer *zur *500.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uwe64LE (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Rocker


----------



## brooker (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Churan *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem ich nun aus Turin zurück bin (Kongress) werfe ich mal ein "Grats an euch alle" in den Topf

Ganz speziell noch ein ganz *Grosses Grats *an *folding_hoomer * - eine echte Hausnummer


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Ich will auch wieder mitmachen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *INU.ID *


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *carsten.hammer* und an *FlorianDH8FB* 
 Grosses Grats an *HisN*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID*zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *INU.ID*, Donner und Doris gibt da einer Gas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94 *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *~Fanatix~* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an ~Fanatics~


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *~Fanatix~*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da macht einer seinem Namen alle Ehre:
Grosse Grats an *sonntagskind *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gysi1901 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schwups, PCGH hat 2016 schon drei Milliarden Punkte erfaltet. Das ist mehr als ein Fünftel der Gesamtpunktzahl, obwohl das Team seit vielen Jahren besteht und das Jahr noch jung ist. Klasse, Leute!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sonntagskind *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Jkay *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID *zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jkay *und an *INU.ID *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx *zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *neocoretexxx *und 
 Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Pentium3040 *zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pentium3040 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk *zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jk *


----------



## brooker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *300.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H *zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *zu *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Andreas_H
*Grats an *KlawWarYoshi *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Flunkey* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Bambusey* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sonntagskind* , an *Flunkey* und an *Bambusey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## blaubär (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wuhuuuu, die 10 Millionen geknackt! Nächstes Ziel: Top 100 der PCGHX  
Ein großes Bravo auch an alle anderen Mitfalter_innen!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blaubaer*


----------



## brooker (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner! Ganz dicken


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist euch vermutlich durch die Lappen gegangen, daher werfe ich mal einen Milestoner von gestern mit ein und breche damit hoffentlich keine Regeln .

Großes Gratz an *neocoretexxx* zur *4.* Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *300.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps.:
@nonamez78:
Kannst ja meine Urlaubvertretung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich glaube nämlich nicht das ich dieses mal wirklich dazu komme hier alles aktuell zu halten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Mega Grosses Grats* an *DaN_I* zur *1.*Mia


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *neocoretexxx* und an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* 

*M.E.G.A OBER_Grosses Grats* an *DaN_I* zur *1.*Mia


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... ich habe immer gesagt "Es kann mehr als einen (Milliardär) geben"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Jkay* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jkay*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *500.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *60.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... und natürlich    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und wie ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen der jetzt schon Richtung 1.Mio-PPD geht :
Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz  Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *WOW, Wahnsinn was hier wieder geht! Hammer, was hier Meilensteine fallen. SUPER MEGA GRATZ an alle Milestoner! Klasse Leistung!  ... btw. das PCGH Folding@home Team rockt!*  ... Mist, jetzt stinkt es aber hier


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Dankeschön an *neocoretexxx* zu *5 millionen* Punkten


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *WOW, Wahnsinn was hier wieder geht! Hammer, was hier Meilensteine fallen. SUPER MEGA GRATZ an alle Milestoner! Klasse Leistung!  ... btw. das PCGH Folding@home Team rockt!*  ... Mist, jetzt stinkt es aber hier



Damit es nicht noch mehr stinkt... - "nur" ein *GRATS* von mir an alle


----------



## u78g (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



> Wir haben einen Neuen der jetzt schon Richtung 1.Mio-PPD geht :
> Grosses Grats an u78g zur 1.Mio-u78g.png



ich will ja keine Spaßbremse sein, aber im Moment kann ich leider nur an den Wochenenden Falten.   Ein 24/7 Falter mit Stromversorgung ist gerade in Arbeit..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch von mir ein Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Tha_Playah* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *u78g* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tha_Playah* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Grats an *u78g* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. copy and paste ist was feines


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Bumblebee:
copy and paste ist toll > vor allem wen ich die Grats-Smiley falsch setzte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *wait* und an *Hansi92* 

Grats an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So Jungs, ab morgen hab ich eine Woche Motorradurlaub. 

Freundlicherweise hat sich nonamez78 dazu bereit erklärt meine Urlaubsvertretung hier zu machen damit alles im gewohnten Gange weitergeht > Grossen Dank an Ihn. 


In der Zip-Datei befindet sich meine komplette Rockt-Smileysammlung, falls jemand dafür Verweundung hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. schönen Urlaub ..

und - btw - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit seiner "rockt-Sammlung"


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da mein erster Arbeitstag direkt mit einer Nullrunde beginnt, von mir auch ein "Du rockst" an meinen neuen Arbeitgeber für seine ganze Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## nonamez78 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder mal ein neuer Falter dabei, *NeroMG*. Vielen Dank, dass du dabei bist! 

Großes Dankeschön an *NeroMG* zu *1 million* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *amaron* zu *2 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *HansMartin1975* zu *8 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein neuer Falter dabei, *NeroMG*. Vielen Dank, dass du dabei bist!
> 
> Großes Dankeschön an *NeroMG* zu *1 million* Punkten
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## nonamez78 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gestern nichts, dafür heute schon Runde 2 an neuen Milestonern . Weiter so!

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *LasseB* zu *3 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Bleifuss90* zu *40 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Gestern nichts, dafür heute schon Runde 2 an neuen Milestonern . Weiter so!
> 
> Ganz großes Dankeschön an *LasseB* zu *3 millionen* Punkten
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal ein neuer Falter dabei, *NeroMG*. Vielen Dank, dass du dabei bist!
> 
> Großes Dankeschön an *NeroMG* zu *1 million* Punkten
> 
> ...



Dito


----------



## nonamez78 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *sonntagskind* zu *6 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *neocoretexxx* zu *7 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Ganz großes Dankeschön an *sonntagskind* zu *6 millionen* Punkten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Großes Gratz an euch!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sonntagskind*, an *neocoretexxx* und an *Tha_Playah (*zu *3 Millionen)* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Tha_Playah* zu *3 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Ronny* zu *2 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großes Dankeschön an *Lunaticx1983* zu *1 million* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *wait* zu *2 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zu *5 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Ganz großes Dankeschön an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zu *5 millionen* Punkten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## nonamez78 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *neocoretexxx* zu *8 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* und an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle Milestoner


----------



## nonamez78 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *carsten.hammer* zu *6 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *carsten.hammer*


----------



## nonamez78 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder mal ein neuer Falter an Board! 

Großes Dankeschön an *primsam* zu *1 million* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *primsam*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *A U T S C H* - jetzt bluten meine Augen


----------



## nonamez78 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Tha_Playah* zu *4 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *haVoc_inc* zu *9 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wahnsinn, was hier abgeht. Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tha_Playah* und an *haVoc_inc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Churan* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Churan* und an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* und *SnakeByte* zu ihren *50.*Mio´s


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch nochmal ganz herzlich bei *nonamez78* für seine tolle Arbeit als Urlaubsvertretung bedanken.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *700.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* und *SnakeByte* 

*MEGA*-Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Stoertebeker64* zu *70 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stimmt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hansi92* und  Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kapitan* zur *200.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... die Lüfter heulen, die GPUs zu kühlen,
    trotz großer Hitze, laufen unsere Mühlen.
    Das Ziel, immer klar vor Augen,
    Team PCGH lässt es sich nicht rauben.
    den Drang nach vorn!

Das Team rockt! GRATZ an die Millionäre


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* 
*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *Kapitan* 

Und ein  an brooker für die Reime


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur* 1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlich willkommen und Gratz zur 1. Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen und Gratz zur 1. Mio



Ditto


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... auch wenn der Name was anderes verheißt, der "*wait*" wartet nicht lang und auch "*dergeiger* hat schon ordentlich was vollbracht! Gratz zu den Milestones


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Carsten ist der Hammer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KlawWarYoshi*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FairLight* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FairLight*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Tha_Playah* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tha_Playah*


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Offtopic but: *70 mio Punkte *und Team Rank 30 . Ik freu mia ja so ßoo



*GROSSES* Grats dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *michael-h*


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stargnoc!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an die Milestoner *michael-h* und *Sonntagskind * sowie ans *TEAM *. Durchschnittlich 1.300 berechnete WUs pro Tag und daraus resultierende 22 Mio PPDs sowie eine leicht positive Tendenz.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *Tobias_Ke4PCGH* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *LasseB* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle und Willkommen  an *Tobias_Ke4PCGH*


----------



## FlyingPC (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *wait*


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Neuen und die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Manicmanuel* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Manicmanuel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sonntagskind* und an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* und an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FairLight* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FairLight* und  Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64*


----------



## brooker (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an alle Milestoner! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PrimeEvil1* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PrimeEvil1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *carsten.hammer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *target73* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *target73*


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Jkay* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jkay*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andreas_H*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Alexander* und *proleto* zu ihren *6.*Mios


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* und *proleto*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## Baggi17 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mir scheints, als wäre A.Meier-PS3 gerade im Urlaub oder beschäftigt, da jetzt schon zwei Tage nichts mehr geschrieben worden ist 
Ein paar Milestoner sind mir aufgefallen, congratz an euch alle:

Gratz an einen neuen Milestoner: *crazyracer98* hat seine *1*. Mio erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratz an* wait* zu seiner *5*. Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratz an *proleto* zu seiner *7*. Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gratz an *KlarWarYoshi* und* dergeiger* zu seiner *8*. Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz grosses Gratz an *nonamez78* zu seiner *100*. Mio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und meine Bescheidenheit hat auch einene Milestone erreicht...
Also auch ein grosses Gratz an *Baggi17* zu meiner *30*. Mio  ;D


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön wärs dass ich im Urlaub wäre, aber habe erst im September wieder.

Hatte letzten Tagen einfach keine Zeit mehr mich darum zu kümmern und mit dem Smartphone (TabaTalk) geht es ja nicht wirklich gut.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Mega Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *5.*Mia


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an die Milerstoner* und *baggi17* für die gelungene Vertretung von Alex


----------



## Kashura (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Mega Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *5.*Mia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auch von mir! Super was du für die Forschung leistest!


----------



## wait (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Mega Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *5.*Mia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## brooker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich auch anschließen!


----------



## FlyingPC (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Mega Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *5.*Mia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Dank dafür - und es macht immer noch Spassssssssss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Krokonowaka*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Kashura*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ronny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *proleto*


----------



## brooker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an alle Milestoner! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *~Fanatix~* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Puppe* zur 3.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *wait* zur 6.Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Puppe* und an *wait*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *90.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Stoertebeker64*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FairLight* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FairLight*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Jkay* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an die neuen Falter und die Milestoner *  super Leistung ... btw. danke an die User die diesen Fred immer auf Stand halten!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pentium3040*, an *Ronny*, an *Jkay*  und an *u78g*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* und an  *Ronny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hansi92* und an *Andreas_H* 
*Grosses* Grats an *Knightmare80*


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KlawWarYoshi*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *crazyracer98* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *crazyracer98*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *M0nty* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Ronny* zu *6 millionen* Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *M0nty* 
Grats an *Ronny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *jk* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an die Milestoner und ans Team für die Leistungen trotz der Hitze! *


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen - tolle Leistung
Und willkommen bei den Dreistelligen, *jk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur *300.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Supersache - Grats an euch drei


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *binär-11110110111* zur *10.* Million, lustiger weise genau soviel wie der *HansMartin1975 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *binär-11110110111/**HansMartin1975* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerKleineNils*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LasseB* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LasseB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andreas_H* und *Grosses* Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *crazyracer98* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *crazyracer98*


----------



## brooker (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *wait*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ronny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergeiger* 

* Grosses* Grats an *Knightmare80* 

Und *GANZ GROSSES *Grats an das Team - wenn die erreichten *658,643,813 Punkte *im Juli auch kein neuer Rekord sind --


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Stoertebeker64* zur *100.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz *Grosses* Grats an *Stoertebeker64*


----------



## knightmare80 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DANKE !!! Bin auch total Glücklich.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andreas_H*


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was los ist, ich kann mich mit dem PC nicht im Forum anmelden und dadurch auch nicht Ronny zur 9.Mio begratsen.



Nachdem es wieder geht ...

 Grats an *Ronny  *zur *9.* Million


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich bin immer wieder überrascht, was hier täglich für Ergebnisse zu sehen sind. Wahnsinn. GRATZ an die MILESTONER!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek* 

Und Grats an *Bumblebee* zum Erreichen von *Weltranglistenplatz **5
*
Ich weiss, enorm unbescheiden sich selbst zu begratsen


----------



## sonntagskind (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@bumblebee: Is mir letztens schon aufgefallen, dass du es nicht mehr weit hast! Jetzt ists also soweit. Extremst großes Grats zum 5. Platz!    

Noch krasser finde ich, dass du sogar "anonymous" in absehbarer Zeit abhängen wirst!

An alle anderen Milestoner auch ein grosses Grats! Ohne euch alle wäre das Team sicher nicht so erfolgreich!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sonntagskind schrieb:


> Noch krasser finde ich, dass du sogar "anonymous" in absehbarer Zeit abhängen wirst!



Na ja, "in absehbarer Zeit" ist relativ - (aktuell) 2.3 Jahre ist doch noch eine Weile hin


----------



## Holdie (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke auch von mir für die Grats.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mega Grats an *Bumblebee* zur *Weltranglistenplatz **5*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto*


----------



## sonntagskind (5. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schankedön!  Auf zum nächsten Milestone.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hornhautman (5. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke auch für die Grats der 10Mio von Ronny!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *Arthuriel* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mega Grats an *Bumblebee* zur *Weltranglistenplatz **5*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde hier niemals jemand mehr bewundern wollen als andere, weil jede gefaltete WU der Wissenschaft hilft,
aber Bumblebee, wie verdammte Axt bekommst Du 10 Millionen Punkte in 24h hin? Das sind wieviele Karten? 

Unglaublich....


----------



## FlyingPC (8. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mega Grats an *Bumblebee* zur *Weltranglistenplatz **5*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*MEGA GRATZ AN Bumblebee!!!*


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte mich schon mal in aller Form bei den "Milestonern" entschuldigen die im Moment nicht korrekt "abgegratst" werden
Eine normale Foren-Tätigkeit ist aktuell (wie ihr ja alle wisst) nicht möglich

Natürlich wird das alles noch nachgeholt - versprochen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonntagskind (11. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Dank an alle Milestoner! 

Cliff Richard - Congratulations - YouTube


----------



## brooker (11. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem kann und möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen! *GRATZ an alle Milestoner* ... unser TEAM rockt


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andreas_H*


----------



## FlyingPC (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *wait*


----------



## brooker (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an *wait *


----------



## wait (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Euch .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JeansOn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KlawWarYoshi*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *michael-h* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *michael-h*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lunaticx1983*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir dürfen ein Neuen in unserem Club begrüssen :
Grosses Grats an *Jobsti* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (16. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an Jobsti


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *Jobsti*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *crazyracer98* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *crazyracer98*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *INU.ID*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17*


----------



## FlyingPC (20. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *80.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine beeindruckende Liste - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto*


----------



## FlyingPC (21. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *8.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *INU.ID*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich zwei Neue in unserem Club :
Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ShadowPvG* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Jobsti* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FairLight* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *30.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Boa, Superliste

Grats an alle und ein Willkommen an die beiden Neu-Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alf1399*


----------



## KillercornyX (24. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hab mich schon gefragt wann ich hier auftauchen werde  Die erste Mille ging erstaunlich flott mit ner gescheiten GPU.
Gestern hatte mein Haupt-Falter blauen Ausfluss, da hatte ich mich etwas satt und gar nicht mehr hier rein geschaut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mein Grats geht an Broker. War schön heute und ja, bald faltet es regelmäßig und ordentlich ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *9.* + *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *interessierterUser* und an *INU.ID*


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*dankend_verneig*

Eigentlich wollte ich nur von Seite 3 der Stats wieder zurück auf Seite 2. Und damit ich da ein paar Tage bleibe hab ich mich bis zur Mitte vorgeschoben. Und jetzt war eigentlich wieder ner längere Faltpause angesagt (aktuell ist F@H aus), aber irgendwie.... hört ihr das auch? Hört ihr die Stimmen?

Irgendwie höre ich jetzt ständig Seite 1 rufen. 
Naja, mal schauen. Für S1 bräuchte ich noch ca. 24h/12Tage, für nen etwas besseren S1-Platz mindestens 3 Wochen. Oder noch ne GPU.^^


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



INU.ID schrieb:


> *dankend_verneig*
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nur von Seite 3 der Stats wieder zurück auf Seite 2. Und damit ich da ein paar Tage bleibe hab ich mich bis zur Mitte vorgeschoben. Und jetzt war eigentlich wieder ner längere Faltpause angesagt (aktuell ist F@H aus), aber irgendwie.... hört ihr das auch? Hört ihr die Stimmen?
> 
> ...



... du schaffst das


----------



## Holdie (27. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an arcDaniel * zur 60.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (29. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an  brooker *zur 200.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an  brooker *zur 200.Mio*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da kann man ja nur sagen: Alter Falter! Dicken Dank für Deinem ganzen Einsatz auch neben der Rechnerei!



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an arcDaniel * zur 60.Mio*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch schon ganz schön weit! Dank ebenso an Dich!


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Lorbeeren. Gern geschehen! Bin aber damit nicht allein!
*PCGH FOLDING@HOME TEAM  rockt!*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein* fettes GRATS* an euch beide - echt Hausnummern


----------



## arcDaniel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein grosses Danke für die Grats und natürlich auch Grats an alle anderen.

Ich habe jetzt mein Ziel für mein zweites Mitgliedsjahr bei PCGH erreicht  

Da ich eher der Sache wegen Falte, sind die Punkte eigentlich nebensächlich, allerdings ist es noch immer blöde (und das war es noch immer beim Falten), dass ich mir einfach neue HW kaufen könnte und mich selbst innerhalb von 2 Monaten locker überholen könnte.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ist das ein Angebot oder Versprechen?


----------



## Holdie (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Kashura *zur 50.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an Hansi92 *zur 5.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an* zinki **zur 2.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an Kashura *zur 50.Mio *
> Grosses Grats an Hansi92 *zur 5.Mio *
> Grosses Grats an* zinki **zur 2.Mio *


Danke ihr Lieben.Das sieht sehr erfeulich aus.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an die Milestoner und an Holdie, die Gratz Fee vom Dienst!


----------



## Holdie (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke gern geschehen


----------



## zinki (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an Kashura *zur 50.Mio *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, iwie habe ich es in Vergessenheit geraten lassen -.-
Jetzt mal wieder angefangen - auch angefacht durch Brooker - gegen Krebs wieder zu falten


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke ihr Lieben.Das sieht sehr erfeulich aus.



Stimmt, es freut mich auch jedes mal


----------



## Hansi92 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich versuche öfter zu falten aber pc steht im Schlafzimmer ... Naja mit gedrosselten Power target bleibt es die Nacht ruhig. 

Freue mich auch das es noch so viele fleißige gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holdie (31. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an interessierterUser *zur 10.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Holdie, aber die Rechner falten noch gar nicht richtig, aber ich bin dran. Der neue schöne Falter muss noch überarbeitet werden, er wird zu warm und zu laut. Ich wollte den Rechner, wenn er dann ferig ist vorstellen. Dauert alles noch. Aber ich bin dran, zur Faltwoche ist alles fertig und schnell, dann fällt die eine Millionen Punkte am Tag Grenze mit GTX 980Ti und GTX 970


----------



## brooker (31. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz und Grüße nach Hannover


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an interessierterUser


----------



## Holdie (1. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an A.Meier-PS3 *zur 600.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an A.Meier-PS3 *zur 600.Mio *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Einen dicken Kuss dafür, denn jeder, der einen Alzheimer-Patienten in der Familie hat, weiss wie wichtig die Forschung daran ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gaaaanz *Grosses* Grats an *A.Meier-PS3 **zur 600.Mio - du rockst ganz gewaltig*


----------



## Holdie (2. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an KillerCorny *zur 2.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an KillerCorny


----------



## KillercornyX (2. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Büdde Jungs... 
Ich kann nur leider nicht öfter Falten weil meine Wakü wieder mal leckt... 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an KillerCorny *zur 2.Mio*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





KillercornyX schrieb:


> ...Ich kann nur leider nicht öfter Falten weil meine Wakü wieder mal leckt...


Lass Dich nicht entmutigen. Es wird bald wieder kälter, dann ist jedes Watt Abwärme gern gesehen. 

Auch von mir ein  D A N K E!


----------



## FlyingPC (2. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch beide!


----------



## brooker (3. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich möchte mich anschließen: Ganz großes Kino Alex  und Gratz an die weiteren Milestoner.

@killer im cornypelz  ... wo leckt es denn konkret? Lass uns das mal in der Rumpelkammer besprechen. Das muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Holdie (3. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an alextest *zur 20.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an alextest *zur 20.Mio *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *alextest *


----------



## Holdie (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an proleto *zur 50.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an proleto *zur 50.Mio *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## brooker (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hier geht was ab. Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an alextest *zur 20.Mio *





Holdie schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an proleto *zur 50.Mio *


Der Karton beginnt zu rappeln. Wenn jetzt noch alle PCGH Foristen während der Faltwoche mitmächten... ein Traum..

Dank an alle Falter und besonders die Jubilare


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *proleto *


----------



## FlyingPC (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Riesiges *GRATZ *an das ganze PCGH-Team zu 17 Milliarden Punkten!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besonderer Dank an *Holdie* für meine Ferienvertretung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## brooker (5. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ich habe das Gefühl das die Community langsam in Event Fahrt kommt


----------



## Holdie (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Abductee *zur 90.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an Blizzard_Mamba  *zur 30.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an target73 *zur 10.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an LasseB *zur 6.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an MODKiller *zur 5.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an JayTea *zur 1.Mio*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... GRATZ an die Milestoner!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausserdem Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Holdie (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu langsam, ich hab schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Rat mal wieso ich mit Ausnahme von Hansi92 nur das rockt!"-Smiley gesetzt habe.


----------



## Holdie (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Du übersiehst auch nichts


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Rarek* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rarek*


----------



## Rarek (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

huch?

kaum heizt man mal seinen Pc an...


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an Rarek!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *NameNick *zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch *zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *70.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NameNick *
*Grosses* Grats an *Hackfloisch *
*Grosses* Grats an *SnakeByte*


----------



## FlyingPC (8. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz geht an euch!


----------



## Rarek (9. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz ihr drei ^^


----------



## Holdie (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an Hansi92* zur 8.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an JayTea* zur 2.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an remind *zur 1.Mio *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wie hier die Meilensteine purzeln. Gratz an die Milestoner


----------



## remind (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, das geht ja schnell voran. Gz auch an alle anderen!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen in unserer Runde:
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *zinki* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (11. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Grestorn* und Grats an *zinki*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyingPC (12. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Großes Gratz geht an dich!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Andreas_H*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ShadowPvG* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (13. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich komm hier ja schon nimmer hinterher...


gz euch und wilkommen Grestorn


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ShadowPvG*


----------



## brooker (13. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen! *Gratz an alle Milestoner*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *remind* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *remind* und an *Grestorn*


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz auch von mir an die Milestoner


----------



## brooker (16. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz ans Team für das geduldige, klagenlose Warten.  ... bin gespannt was in den letzten Tagen entfaltet wurde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *harley765* zur *1. *+ *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grats an *JayTea* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *ShadowPvG* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *remind* zur *3. *+ *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Grestorn* zur *3.* + *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grats an *einJojo* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Hansi92* zur *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *50.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Loebstraus* zur *300.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ...



Grats an euch alle 

Machen wir heute auch wieder 108 Millionen ??


----------



## Uwe64LE (17. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch von mir an alle Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich zwei Neue :
1. Grats an unseres Geimeinschaftsprojekt *FoPaSa-70335* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue :
> 1. Grats an unseres Geimeinschaftsprojekt *FoPaSa-70335* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



... und noch ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *harley765* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *remind* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Grestorn* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *einJojo* zur *7.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur* 60.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (18. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Herzlich Willkommen * und 
*Gratz an alle Milestoner *! 
*PCGH rockt! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *remind* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *harley765* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *remind* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Grestorn* zur* 5.*Mio
> Grats an *einJojo* zur *7.*Mio
> ...


Hier bewegt sich viel, sehr erfreulich. Einen dicken Gruß und Dank an alle.   



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Machen wir heute auch wieder 108 Millionen ??


Ebend!!!  Sollten wir! Denn ich bin  nie zufrieden, schaut einfach mal auf dieses dumme Ding. 
Wir sind bei PCGH ein paar mehr User, um so ein Ding einfach mal abzufangen. 

Also los, alle mitfalten. Das geht gar nicht: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=231300


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *harley765* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Grats an euch alle


----------



## remind (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *remind* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke 

Gratz auch an die anderen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *Amon* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *JayTea* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *einJojo* zur *8.* + *9.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da gibt aber einer Gas )


----------



## einjojo (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi, 

Danke  

die Faltwoche geht doch bald los. Ich hoffe unter die Top 100 zu kommen (im Team). Und die Netzteile sind der Hammer!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *40.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Grestorn* zur *6.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *20.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist ja überirdisch was es hier zu gratsen gibt

Ich mach der Einfachheit halber einen Rundumschlag *GRATS AN ALLE *


----------



## brooker (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## Holdie (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da kann man nur sagen" WOW" und macht weiter so.


----------



## Amon (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ui! Die Million ist unbemerkt an mir vorbei gegangen. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *target2804* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *zinki* zur *4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *einJojo* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Herzlich Willkommen an die neuen Falter* und *Gratz an die Milestoner*! 

Weiterhin möchte ich mich beim gesamten Team für die Unterstützung bei der Vorbereitung der Aktion bedanken. 
Mein besonderer Dank gilt unserem Member*FlyingPC* . Er hat den Großteil der Vorbereitung übernommen. Super gemacht! Danke.

*PCGH rockt!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *PhilSe* zur *2.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* zur* 5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *10.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und *GRATS* euch allen; einmal mehr zeigt sich die Einmaligkeit unseres Teams


----------



## Grestorn (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, eben erst diesen Thread entdeckt... 

Danke und auch Grats an all die fleißigen Falter!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wow, eben erst diesen Thread entdeckt...
> 
> Danke und auch Grats an all die fleißigen Falter!



... und schon 6 mal wurdest du begratst
... und (wegen deinem Tempo) noch heute kriegst du die siebte Portion


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben 6 Neue :
Grats an *Cruncher4711*,* Ion_PCGH*, *jeidler*,* LordAshtray*,* TheSven* und *Zputnik* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR*, *gvt_Ionic* und *J4ckH19h* zur *2.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *4.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Einmannkapelle* und *remind* zur *6.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Grestorn* zur *7.*Mio

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Rarek (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

hallo, ich bin der neue und falte jetzt öfters hier...


ähm... 

ein grats an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben 6 Neue :
> Grats an *Cruncher4711*,* Ion_PCGH*, *jeidler*,* LordAshtray*,* TheSven* und *Zputnik* zur *1.*Mio
> *
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle



Rarek schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin der neue und falte jetzt öfters hier...
> 
> 
> ähm...
> ...



"Der Neue"


----------



## Rarek (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

was? bin doch erst 2 Jahre anbei... 

aber b2T ^^


----------



## J4ckH19h (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Cool, danke 

Mögen noch viele Mio's dazu kommen. ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur* 3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an das gesammte Team, wir kommen bald auf 60Mio ppd


----------



## Amon (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Also wenn ich das bei Grestorn so sehe haut so eine Titan ganz gewaltig was weg...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue :
Grats an *voodoman* zur *1.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Jobsti* zur *3.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

65Mio PPD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur* 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grats an euch und das gesamte Team


----------



## Grestorn (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amon schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das bei Grestorn so sehe haut so eine Titan ganz gewaltig was weg...



... und trotzdem stinke ich kaum gegen unsere Masterfalter hier an 

Aber trotzdem: Die Top 10.000 sind in Reichweite!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ... und trotzdem stinke ich kaum gegen unsere Masterfalter hier an
> 
> Aber trotzdem: Die Top 10.000 sind in Reichweite!



Absolut
Rang 10'000 ist ein (auch_nicht_mehr) Falter mit 11'575'922 Punkten

Bei deinen momentanen 770'000 PPD bedeutet das etwa  5.5 Tage so weiterfalten und du bist da


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* und *Spartan1337* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Amon* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Visitor2101* und *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *zinki* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nächste Neue :
Grats an *Intel22nm* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Cruncher4711* und *jeidler* und *Ion_PCGH* zur *2.*Mio  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *remind* zur *7.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PhilippOstertag* und *Grestorn* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nächste Neue :
> Grats an *Intel22nm* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ich *liebe* diese Schilderwälder - Grats euch allen 

*UND* ein Grats an alle zu fast 65 Millionen Tagesproduktion gestern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächste Zwei :
Grats an *Essig83* und *rellikemmiT* zur *1.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *voodoman* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* und *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *MESeidel* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die nächste Zwei :
> Grats an *Essig83* und *rellikemmiT* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



... einfach nur  - Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der Nächste :
Grats an *Hygieia* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Wahnsinn, was hier gerade abgeht! Gratz ans Team und die Milestoner.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *JayTea* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Fix666* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch drei 

Und, weil es wirklich wieder mal Zeit dafür ist, ein* fettes *Danke an A.Meier für seinen tollen Service


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Zputnik* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *TheSven* und *Ion_PCGH* und *jeidler* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *zinki* zu *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* zu *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *remind* zu *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Grestorn* zu *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zu *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KillerCorny* zu* 4.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Zputnik* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen ; Grats an euch alle
​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer 
 Grats an *Ogami* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zu *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Neuer
> Grats an *Ogami* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch an euch beide ein Grats und Dankeschön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der Nächste:
Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und der Nächste:
> Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Es hört nicht auf - das ist grossartig 
Grats an euch beide


----------



## FlyingPC (24. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!

PS: Macht immer weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
Grats an *rey* und *Paolo* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Intel22nm* und *Essig83*  und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* und *Hygieia* und *DerFoehn*  zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grats an *voodoman* und *Cruncher4711* und *A**mon* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grats an *TheSven* und *J4ckH19h* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* und *Visitor2101* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* und *zinki* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* und *PCGH_Team_alexk94* und *Igu*  zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *suredave* und *INU.ID* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knutowskie* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ei ei ei, sind das viele...

grats euch allen


----------



## Holdie (25. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow, das sind ja sehr viele. 
Da kann man nur sagen "Weiter so"


----------



## Kashura (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

fast zum einjährigen Faltjubiläum die 60 Mio geschafft  Etwas mehr als ich damals mit meiner 390 erwartet habe mal sehen wieviel ich "dieses Jahr" so packe


----------



## brooker (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Wahnsinn, wirklich Hammer was hier gerade so abgeht! 
*Gratz an sie Milestoner* und * Danke an alle, dass Ihr so Gas hebt! *


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hätte es nie für möglich gehalten - *NIE*
Aber ihr überfordert meine "Grats-Kapazität" 

Alles was mir bleibt ist ein tiefes Dankbarkeitsgefühl und ein


----------



## sonntagskind (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jaaaaa, unglaublich was abgeht! Großes Gratz an alle! Der Team-Account wird diesen Monat dann wohl die Milliarden-Punkte-Grenze locker sprengen! Krass!!!!!!!


----------



## Rarek (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

weil ich denke das er es heute geschafft hat...


ein ganz großes grats mal an unsere Oberbiene.... zum Platz 4 auf der Weltrangliste


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Rarek schrieb:


> weil ich denke das er es heute geschafft hat...
> 
> 
> ein ganz großes grats mal an unsere Oberbiene.... zum Platz 4 auf der Weltrangliste



Danke dafür - war ein Milestone den ich noch anvisiert hatte
Platz 3 wäre *anonymous* - dauert aber noch ...


----------



## Rarek (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja... dauert ja auch nurnoch gut 9 Tage, dann haste ja auch die 6 Mrd. voll, wa?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder Zwei :
Grats an *nebelhorn* und *Padawan1971* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grast an *Tsd560ti* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Jobsti* und *Ion_PCGH* und *Rarek* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *TheSven* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Visitor2101* und *FoPaSa-70335* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *harley765* und *remind* und *Igu* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FairLight* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur*50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist wieder ganz grosses Kino - Grats an all die obenstehenden Milestoner 

*UND* Grats an uns alle - wir haben die *MILLIARDE PRO MONAT *überschritten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *NatokWa* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Spartan1337* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Hygieia*  und *Intel22nm* und *Essig83* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *voodoman* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *TheSven* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR*  zur *9. *+* 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grosses Grats an *harley765* und *Timmy99* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Garts an *Tranceangel2k* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und einmal mehr kann ich nur gratulieren und mich freuen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmals ein Neuer :
Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Intel22nm* und *Essig83* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *JayTea* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grast an *FoPaSa-70335* und *TheSven* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *zinki* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle - ihr macht die Sonne noch etwas heller


----------



## stoic-x (29. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle aktuellen und vergangenen Milestoner! Ihr seid klasse!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grats an *Bl4ckfriday* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an *DerFoehn* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *KillerCorny* und *Ion_PCGH* zur *5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grosses Grats an *einJojo* zur*20.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So beginne ich den Tag am liebsten; mit Freunden die Tolles leisten
Grats und danke dafür


----------



## Holdie (30. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die nächsten *Milestoner*

Grats an *Cruncher4711* zu *4 millionen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Visitor2101* zu *7 millionen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zu *8 millionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass auch nach der Faltwoche eine Menge Leute weiterfalten. Einen lieben Gruß an alle
und einen ganz besonderen Gruß an den Gemeinschaftsfalter FoPaSa, der in guten Händen zu sein scheint. 
Streicheln ihn heute nochmal von mir.


----------



## Holdie (30. September 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei Milestoner

Und *GRATS* an das ganze Team - *!! 1,191,425,769 !! Punkte *im Monat September


----------



## Holdie (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein neuer dabei


Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *1 millionen
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Raketenjoint* zu *2 millionen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *voodoman* und *Jobsti* und *darkEmperor* zu *5 millionen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Big Grats an *proleto* zu *70 millionen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz* an die *Milestoner*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Danke an die Milestoner


----------



## Holdie (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und schon wieder ein neuer dabei ​

*Grats an Timm zur 1 millionen​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an **PCGH_Team_nono15** zu  3 millionen *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an **FoPaSa-70335** zu 9 millionen *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an **Perseus88** zu 20 millionen*
*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr ein grosses Grats und herzliches Dankeschön an die vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder zwei Neue :
Grats an *Crymes* und *schuetze72* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Mettigel* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Raketenjoint* und *Lunaticx1983* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  ... ich sehe vor lauter Schildern den Wald nicht mehr...  

Es gibt aber definitiv viele die sich ein  verdient haben - Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Pu244* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *jeidler* und *Raketenjoint* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Intel22nm* und *Cruncher4711* und *Pentium3040* und *Essig83* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz an euch milestoner ^^




und vergesst nicht den Kuchen vorzubereiten... unsere Biene hat nur noch ~14,5h bis zu den 6 Mrd.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

"unsere Biene" braucht noch ca. 5 Stunden und ist schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich ist es soweit ^^ 
Noch sind es 5.999.650.904

Apropo Kuchen, darfst dir meinen mal anschauen ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Laptop Kuchen + StarWars Parfüm als Lichtschwertgriff)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Gleich ist es soweit ^^
> Noch sind es 5.999.650.904
> 
> Apropo Kuchen, darfst dir meinen mal anschauen ^^:
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und so ??? !!!


----------



## sonntagskind (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ULTRA-MEGA-ÜBER  Gratz an bumblebee!!!!!! DIe 6Mrd sind geknackt!
UN-BE-LIEV-ABLE!!!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 6 MILLIARDEN!!! Dafür gibts ja nichtmal mehr nen Milestone, oder?  Hammer!

    





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdie (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wahnsinns Leistung, Respekt
und natürlich Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und so ??? !!!



Ja, Danke! 

Und von mir auch ans Bienchen! Fantastische Leistung!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz herzlichen Dank an Alle


----------



## u78g (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.

.....wo findet die Feier statt?  bei Dir?


----------



## wait (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein dickes Fettes Grats.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *20.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *50.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *70.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ultra Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *6.Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## FlyingPC (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fention* zur *3.*Mio
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Rarek (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz euch ^^
sind ja sogar viele andere große Steine bei


iund ich saß auf Arbeit und konnte keinen Liveticker machen... manno


----------



## brooker (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an die Milestoner* ... Klasse was hier täglich abgeliefert wird! 

Besondere Grüße gehen an *BB* der wieder mächtig farmt, *Arc Daniel* der fett miled und *Fention* der immer schön dran bleibt!


----------



## Rarek (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ist es normal, dass eine AMD WU nen ganzen Kern beansprucht? bisher hatte se das noch net gemacht...
jedenfalls ist deswegen das system eingefrofen bis eben, da er nun die 3 erreicht hat und die schöne 150k WU zurück geschickt hat.... meh, sowas macht einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super_Leistungen - Grats an alle

Ihr haltet alle die Schilder hoch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raketenjoint* und *Rarek* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Intel22nm* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raketenjoint*,  *Rarek* und an *Intel22nm*


----------



## Rarek (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

verdammt, ich wurde enttarnt 


grats Raketenjoint und Intel22nm


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *voodoman* und *Hawky1980* und *Jobsti* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Wolf7* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach sa-gen-haft was hier abgeht - Grats an euch


----------



## brooker (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einfach sa-gen-haft was hier abgeht - Grats an euch



Dem möchte ich mich anschließen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* und *rey* zur *2.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *jeidler* zur *5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *6.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *KillerCorny* und *Intel22nm* zur *7.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *8.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *20.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Helix* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr seid so ein toller und "milestoniger" Haufen; ich gehe dazu über einmal pro Tag alle zu begratzen - sonst überlebt das die Tastatur nicht auf Dauer


----------



## blaubär (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ZZZzzzzwwwwuuuuuuuusssccchhhh!
FoPaSa-70335 ist eben an mir vorbeigerauscht. Großes  an dieses Projekt! Und natürlich ganz viel Lob an alle Milestoner!
Jetzt, wo das Thermometer bei mir wieder unter 28°C anzeigt, wird wieder etwas mitgefaltet. Leider nur ein bisschen, da ein Umzug demnächst ansteht und die letzte Stromrechnung für mich als Studenten doch etwa hoch ausfiel


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mettigel* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jeidler* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *voodoman* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier kommt mein "Tages-Grats"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Uzi68* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an *~Fanatix~* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Essig83* zur *6.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *7.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Intel22nm* und *Raketenjoint* zur *8.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Guten Morgen Freunde, Zeit für ein weiteres *GRATS *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben ein Neuen :
Grats an *midgard00* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Uzi68* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PhilSe* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jeidler* und *LasseB* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *voodoman* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Raketenjoint* und *Intel22nm* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ein *Herzlich Willkommen * an die neuen unter Euch und *Gratz an die Milestoner*


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... ein *Herzlich Willkommen * an die neuen unter Euch und *Gratz an die Milestoner*



.. "so say we all" - Grats und herzlichen Dank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Timm* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jeidler* und *KillerCorny* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grosses Grats an *Visitor2101* und *Raketenjoint* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Timm* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Großes Gratz geht an euch!


----------



## KillercornyX (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es wird Winter, und wie heizt man stilvoll seine Wohnung? Yep, mit Strom verbraten beim Folden


----------



## brooker (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... es geht das Gerücht herum, dass der Winter sehr kalt werden soll. Uns kann nichts passieren. Die Falter halten die Wohnungen warm und tun dabei noch was für die Allgemeinheit. 

Gratz an die Milestoner!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats von mir an die Milestoner

Auch "Castle Bumblestein" wird in den kalten Monaten mit viel Falten erwärmt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Uzi68* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Jobsti* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *voodoman* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Intel22nm* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein paar bei denen es kuschelig warm ist  - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder ein Neuer :
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *jeidler* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## brooker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an die Milestoner* und allen eine gute Woche!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *DerSitzRiese* und Grats an *jeidler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Essig83* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *jeidler* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an euch


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja, Grats allen vieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grrats an *Chischko* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Uzi68* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *Chischko* ;  Grats an *Uzi68*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordRevan* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* und *voodoman* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KillercornyX (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mindestens ein halbes Grats darf ich zukünftig an Brooker weiterreichen. Durch seine Hardware kam unsere fopasa zustande. 

Tapatalk @ GT-I9505 + CM13 (Android 6.0.1)


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle - und ein herzliches Dankeschön oben drauf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Paolo* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Cruncher4711* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Paolo* und an *Cruncher4711*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nur mal so ein anderes Thema:

*Platz 100 für FoPaSa.... *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Und Hans Martin hat es auch bald geschafft


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein anderes Thema:
> 
> *Platz 100 für FoPaSa.... *
> 
> ...



 - herzliches Grats


----------



## Holdie (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawohl... läuft


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Uzi68* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jobsti* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Großes Grats an *Grestorn* und *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Großes Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die vier Milestoner


----------



## KillercornyX (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hab mich bei den letzten 3 Millionen Punkten schon gewundert und wollt mich fast schon "beschweren" dass ich nicht mehr erwähnt werde ... jetzt seh ich grade dass ab 10 Millionen die Milestones jeweils in 10-Millionen-Schritten kommen 
Also alles i.O., ich muss jetzt also länger warten/folden für den nächsten Milestone


----------



## Holdie (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn de nen 10Mio Falter aufbaust, wirste auch wieder jeden Tag gegratst(jedenfalls bis 100Mio aber du weisst dann ja wie es geht)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PhilSe* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PCGH_Team_alex**k94* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bei den letzten 3 Millionen Punkten schon gewundert und wollt mich fast schon "beschweren" dass ich nicht mehr erwähnt werde ... jetzt seh ich grade dass ab 10 Millionen die Milestones jeweils in 10-Millionen-Schritten kommen
> Also alles i.O., ich muss jetzt also länger warten/folden für den nächsten Milestone


Und


Holdie schrieb:


> Wenn de nen 10Mio Falter aufbaust, wirste auch wieder jeden Tag gegratst(jedenfalls bis 100Mio aber du weisst dann ja wie es geht)


Fragt mich mal ...
Nach 6 Milliarden ist der nächste 7 Milliarden 

Btw. Grats an P*hilSe *und *alexk94*


----------



## brooker (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an alle Milestoner! * 

10 Mio Falter, das wäre mal was!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an unsere  *interessierterUser*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rarek* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Essig83* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die vier


----------



## Kashura (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Endlich mal wieder einen Schritt weiter und noch besser.......... stolzer Papa seit Sonntag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neuen :
Grats an *rcartesius* und *therealjeanpuetz* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Chischko* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Grestorn (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einen Schritt weiter und noch besser.......... stolzer Papa seit Sonntag



For real?! Wow!!! Allerbeste und herzlichste Glückwünsche!!!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einen Schritt weiter und noch besser.......... stolzer Papa seit Sonntag


Das ist doch mal ein wirklich wichtiger Meilenstein!

 Euch alles Gute


----------



## FlyingPC (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Kashura Alles Gute dir und deinem Baby!

@Topic
Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Supersache - Grats an die milestoner 

Allerdings bekommt mattifolder noch ein *MEGA-Grats *von mir

Und der stolze Papa Kashura ein *U**L**TRA-MEGA-Grats*


----------



## lunaticx (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ty ... und GZ an die Mit-Milestoner


----------



## brooker (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Kashura schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder einen Schritt weiter und noch besser.......... stolzer Papa seit Sonntag



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!  

Was ist es denn geworden? Falter oder Falter? 

Komme in den Club der "Papas bei PCGH"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kapitan* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *90.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats - eine tolle Leistung


----------



## Holdie (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Dickes Grats an das Team zu 1.000.000.000 Punkten im aktuellem Monat* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dit läuft würd ick sagen​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chischko* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chischko*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Belax* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Chischko* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *wait* und *marian8304* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Danke an die Fünf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Uzi68* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *TheSebi41* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch drei für den entscheidenden Beitrag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chischko* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chischko*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Uzi68* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Uzi68* 

 Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* und an *SnakeByte*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* und *Spartan1337* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Belax* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Uzi68* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. saubere Sache - Grats an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Gats an *Now* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pu244* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *michael-h* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Essig83* und *Jobsti* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (4. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... hier rappelts ja mal wieder richtig in den Stat's!

*Gratz an die Milestoner*  *PCGH rockt! *


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich drei Neue :
Grats an *Andregee* und *FG>OldSchool* und *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Chischko* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats  an *Wolf7* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an die drei neuen Millionäre
Grats an die fünf "Reicheren" 

Ihr rockt die Hütte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Timm* und *foldinghomealone* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Timm* und *foldinghomealone*


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumblebee. Echt krass was du da treibst. Würdest du deine Faltingfarm mal vorstellen?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> @Bumblebee. Echt krass was du da treibst. Würdest du deine Faltingfarm mal vorstellen?



Ja, hast recht, ist schon etwas länger her ...
Die "neueste" Vorstellung siehst du hier Unermudlicher Einsatz fur die Wissenschaft: PCGHX-Mitglied Bumblebee im Community-Portrat
... muss aber wirklich mal wieder anpassen/updaten


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, hast recht, ist schon etwas länger her ...


Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, als ich gesehen hab, wie du den NUC anpreist, obwohl du die Punkteleistung von 20 GTX 1070 hast.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Hab mich köstlich amüsiert, als ich gesehen hab, wie du den NUC anpreist, obwohl du die Punkteleistung von 20 GTX 1070 hast.



Alles was mithilft ist willkommen


----------



## foldinghomealone (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Alles was mithilft ist willkommen



Da ein 1070-Gesamtsystem ca. 50 mal so effektiv faltet halte ich es vor allem für eine große Umweltverschmutzung. Wenn man bei 25W von groß reden kann...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tahooma* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Andreas_H* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die ^stoner

Besonders natürlich an raFINNiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Belax* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Chischko* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr ein herzliches  an die Millionäre - und ein verdientes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Einmannkapelle* 

 Grosses Grats an *harley765*


----------



## brooker (11. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich komme nicht mehr hinterher.
*Gratz an alle Milestoner! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *Mysteria* und *ED_Hunter* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *5.* + *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grats an *Belax* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *proleto* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nachdem ja nun die Server wieder online sind hat es ordentlich gerappelt

Ich gratulierten allen Milestonern und begrüsse die neuen Millionäre


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pu244* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Belax* und *Bobkopp* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Essig83* und *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die fünf


----------



## brooker (15. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an die neuen Millionäre und die Milestoner! *. PCGH ROCKT.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Paolo* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Chischko* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und herzlichen Dank an alle 
Und ein *GANZ* grosses GRATS an *PCGHSG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DoertyHarry*


----------



## Speeedy (17. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein dicken Glückwunsch an alle Milestoner, auch rückwirkend für die gesamte Zeit meiner Abwesenheit. [emoji6]

Ich bin wirklich begeistert von euren Erfolgen und neu motiviert mir mal ne neue Graka zu gönnen und wieder einzusteigen. Rutsch ja sonst nächste Woche über Platz 100.[emoji33] 

Denke mit ner frischen GTX 1070 lohnt es sich vom  W/PPD Verhältnis auch mal wieder ordentlich mitzufalten. Damals brauchte ich für ein 10tel der PPD noch 3x so viel Leistung.[emoji15] [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Speeedy schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich begeistert von euren Erfolgen und neu motiviert mir mal ne neue Graka zu gönnen und wieder einzusteigen. Rutsch ja sonst nächste Woche über Platz 100.
> 
> Denke mit ner frischen GTX 1070 lohnt es sich vom  W/PPD Verhältnis auch mal wieder ordentlich mitzufalten. Damals brauchte ich für ein 10tel der PPD noch 3x so viel Leistung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



.. wäre natürlich doll und doller wenn du wieder mitfalten würdest
Und ja, 1070 ist ein "Faltwunder"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Tomzen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Chischko* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Jobsti* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonntagskind (18. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle mal ein grosses Grats an alle Mitfolder! An die Neuen ebenso wie an die alten Hasen!  

Wir rocken ALLE!

Und der nächste große "Team-Milestone" rückt immer näher!    Nämlich die 

20 ** MILLIARDEN **  

Daumen hoch dafür!!!  Ich finde, das ist eine echt tolle Teamleistung von uns allen! 

Also schiebt die Taktregler nach rechts, und die Spannungskontrolle in den roten Bereich! Dann schaffen wir das noch ein wenig schneller.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an Timm zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an PhilSe zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an KillerCorny zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei 'stoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *foldinghomealone* 

 Grosses Grats an *voodoman* und an *hbf878*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Research* zu *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Andregee* zu *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DoertyHarry* zu *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zu *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zu *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle

SpezialGrats an den "neuen" *Reseach* und an das *FoPaSa-Team*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Now* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Now*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rcartesius* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein GRATS an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (23. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... egal wann ich hier schaue, die Meilensteine fallen hier das ich kaum meinen Augen traue.

*Das Folding@Home Team von PCGH rockt!*


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* 


 GANZ *Grosses* Grats an *A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## KillercornyX (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

700 Mille ist echt mal ein respektabler Meilenstein!


----------



## hbf878 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nanu, warum ist es so still? Mit dem letzten Update auf EOC (19 Uhr unserer Zeit) hat das Team PCGH die 20 Milliarden-Marke geknackt . Große Grats an alle, die daran mitgewirkt haben .



Spoiler



Es ist übrigens noch gar nicht so lange her, dass Team PCGH die 10-Milliarden-Marke geknackt hat - das war im Oktober 2015. Nur etwas länger als ein Jahr hat es gedauert, diese Punktzahl zu verdoppeln!


----------



## KillercornyX (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



hbf878 schrieb:


> Nanu, warum ist es so still? Mit dem letzten Update auf EOC (19 Uhr unserer Zeit) hat das Team PCGH die 20 Milliarden-Marke geknackt . Große Grats an alle, die daran mitgewirkt haben .



Ist wahrscheinlich leicht untergegangen weil man sich nur auf die User konzentrierte... Und somit ein Grats an ALLE! 



hbf878 schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens noch gar nicht so lange her, dass Team PCGH die  10-Milliarden-Marke geknackt hat - das war im Oktober 2015. Nur etwas  länger als ein Jahr hat es gedauert, diese Punktzahl zu verdoppeln!


In der Zwischenzeit ist die Rechenleistung der GPUs expotenziell gewachsen, mal sehen wo wir heut in einem Jahr sind


----------



## Holdie (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Milliarden und keiner hats gemerkt(ich auch nicht) 

Tolle Leistung, Grats ans Team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



KillercornyX schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit ist die Rechenleistung der GPUs expotenziell gewachsen, mal sehen wo wir heut in einem Jahr sind



In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne wissen, wieviele WUs es bei 10Mrd Punkte waren. Ich denke nicht, dass die Grakas exponentiell schneller sind, sondern dass die aktuellen Grakas nur exponentiell mehr Punkte auswerfen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* 

und natürlich ein ganz *FETTES GRATS *an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne wissen, wieviele WUs es bei 10Mrd Punkte waren.


~4'240'000 WUs
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> ~4'240'000 WUs
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


Jetzt sind es 4.250.000 bei 10Mrd dürften es 3.700.000 WUs gewesen sein. (hab grade in des Stats das letzte Jahr agebzogen)
D.h. dass eine im letzten Jahr errechnete WU 6x so viele Punkte abwarf als davor


----------



## wait (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@A.Meier-PS3

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen habe.

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es 4.250.000 bei 10Mrd dürften es 3.700.000 WUs gewesen sein. (hab grade in des Stats das letzte Jahr agebzogen)
> D.h. dass eine im letzten Jahr errechnete WU 6x so viele Punkte abwarf als davor


Mit 3'700'000 WUs bist du definitiv zu tief > schau dir unsere Team-Seite an:
Wir haben aktuell 20,034,275,271 Punkte mit 4'249'244 WUs
Gestern hatten wir 34'486'794Punkte mit   2'229 WUs gemachte

Richtig ist unsere Mitte da ich etwas zu hoch war > 20'000'000'000 Punkte mit 4'000'000 WU's = Durchschnittlich 5'000 Punkte/WU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FG>OldSchool* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FG>OldSchool*


----------



## Gysi1901 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Grakas exponentiell schneller sind, sondern dass die aktuellen Grakas nur exponentiell mehr Punkte auswerfen.


Hm, ich glaube weder das eine noch das andere. Man sieht an den Ergebnissen des PCGH-Teams, dass es jede Menge Seitwärtsbewegungen gibt, gefolgt von jeweils kometenhaften Sprüngen, wenn Aktionswochen sind. Ich denke nicht, dass F@H die Punkteverteilung genau zu den Faltaktionen des PCGH-Teams ändert. Es ist also sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass aktuelle GPUs viel mehr Punkte abwerfen, man kann ja auch an individuellen Statistiken ablesen, dass das nicht stimmt.
Es kann ja gut sein, dass WUs heute viel mehr Punkte abwerfen, das wird dann aber ihrer Komplexität geschuldet sein und nicht einer Inflation.
...edit, damit ich nicht ganz off-topic bin: herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Falter! Euer Einsatz ist großartig, was man an den Statistiken sehen kann, die nicht so verfälscht sind wie manche vielleicht denken^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Willkommen an *Rumpelstilzchen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Gats an *zerthrymr* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Flunkey* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *zerthrymr* 

 Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* und  an *Flunkey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Paolo* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DoertyHarry* und *NameNick* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. tolle Liste wieder mal ...
Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *GOA!* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und ein Willkommen an *GOA!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch eine Neuer :
Grats an *Campari* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Sophie1911* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *SnakeByte* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (30. November 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sehr GROSSES Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Sehr GROSSES Gratz an euch alle!



Genau meine Rede


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

100 Mio ... Oha ...
Man merkt gar nicht schnell die Zeit vergeht ... Mein lieber Scholli 

Thank´s Guy´s


----------



## Holdie (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zu *3 millionen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zu *4 millionen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zu *8 millionen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz grosses Grats an *jeidler* zu *20 millionen* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an euch vier - und danke schön für euren Einsatz


----------



## PegasusSK (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## JeansOn (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

zur Abwechslung ein "Danke schön".
Euch entgeht aber auch nichts.


----------



## Holdie (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir sehen alles


----------



## Holdie (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FG>OldSchool* zu *3 millionen*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zu *4 millionen*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz grosses Grats an *u78g* zu *30 millionen*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats - und weiter so


----------



## Holdie (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Krankheitsbedingt wird das Gratsen von gestern jetzt nachgeholt.

Grosses Grats an *Tobias_Ke4PCGH* zu *2 millionen*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Ganz grosses Grats an *wait* zu *40 millionen*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *d3x84* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Now* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Timm* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *zinki* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Wolf7* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die VIELEN neuen Milestoner - nun bin ich auch wieder da


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PegasusXY* 

 Grosses Grats an *marian8304* und an *KillerCorny* 

Ihr rockt alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mysteria* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *crackajack* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DoertyHarry* und *Hawky1980* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mysteria*, an *crackajack*, an *DoertyHarry* und an *Hawky1980*


----------



## Mysteria (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Hatte es noch gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Gats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FG>OldSchool* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Willkommen an *SimonSlowfood* 

 Grats an *FG>OldSchool* und an *PegasusXY*


----------



## SimonSlowfood (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nice, erster Meilenstein geschafft  Danke euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Grats


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Gratz an alle Milestoner! *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Paolo* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tha_Playah* und *Timm* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *LasseB* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle - und speziell .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Fex* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Campari* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Willkommen an *Fex* 

 Grats an *Campari* und  an *PegasusXY* 

 Grosses Grats an *Uzi68*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FG>OldSchool* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen!

*Gratz an die Millionäre und danke für Euren Einsatz! * 

PS: jedes foldende System ist es wert, hier im Forum vorgestellt zu werden. Wir freuen uns auf Eure Beiträge uns sind gespannt womit ihr foldet.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *claster17* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *NatokWa* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *d3x84* und *rcartesius* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PhilSe* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle und ein herzliches Dankeschön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DoertyHarry*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tomzen* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tomzen* 

 Grosses Grats an *voodoman* 

Und wenn ich den "Ausreisser" nach oben (fast 40 MPPd gestern) betrachte - dann  <== *Ihr alle*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JayTea* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JayTea*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *moreply* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke danke. Schade dass ich es dieses Jahr nicht mehr in die Top 100 schaffen werde


----------



## Research (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Irgendwann mache ich die Top 500 unsicher.


----------



## moreply (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,wird zeit die 35°C Raumteperatur zu knacken


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und ein Willkommen an *moreply* 

 Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *DerGue* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ultra Grosses Grats *an *TheWasp* zur *7.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die beiden (*hüstel*) kann mir ja schlecht selber gratulieren


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Bumblebee: In diesem Fall: Eigenlob stinkt nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* 

 Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Kino von  *Chischko*, *FoPaSa-70335* und besonders *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* .... GRATS euch dreien


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jahest* zur *5.*Mio


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grosses Grats an *ChRiSseE_aka_das_Leipold* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Kashura* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die vier


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich fühle mich gerade richtig schlecht, trotz Dauerkarte verpasse ich hier immer wieder das ganz große Kino,  die Folding-Block-Buster! 

*Gratz und Respekt für Eure Leistung an alle Milestoner!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Neuer zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grats an *Duenner* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und Willkommen an *Duenner* 

 Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Belax* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Belax* 

 Grosses Grats an *ExarKun* und an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pu244* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pu244* 

 Grosses Grats an *Baggi17*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerGue* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Paolo* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die vier


----------



## brooker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Spartan1337* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Pu244* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Belax* zu zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *evilgrin68* 

 Grats an *Spartan 1377*,an *Pu244* und an *Belax*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* und *Campari* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank und ein Grats an die drei 'stoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pu244* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Gratz an euch alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



FlyingPC schrieb:


> Großes Gratz an euch alle!



Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, neues Jahr - neues Glück 

Ich möchte es mit einem *GANZ GROSSEN DANKESCHÖN *an euch alle beginnen
Nur durch eure andauernde Unterstützung war und ist es möglich Grosses zu vollbringen 

Mit 1,097,194,566 Punkten habt ihr im Dezember das (knapp) drittgrösste Resultat vollbracht - und das vierte Mal in Reihe waren es über eine Milliarde 
Das ist einfach nur


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerGue* und *NatokWa* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerGue* und *NatokWa* 

Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der erste Neue in diesem Jahr :
Grats an *indubioproretro* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *indubioproretro*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tischi89* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Pu244* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tischi89* 

 Grats an *Pu244* 

 Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* 

 Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335 * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *evilgrin68*


----------



## Rarek (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

mann... da ist man nur einmal kurz im Urlaub, und schon gibts hier mehr milestoner denn je 

grats euch



und unsre biene hat sogar die 7 durch und bewegt sich gut auf die 8 zu...
das geht so nicht... wie kannst du es wagen hier so zu rennen?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Rarek schrieb:


> ... wie kannst du es wagen hier so zu rennen?



Ich zitiere mal aus einem Film "Ich bin Pilot - ich muss fliegen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spartan1337* und *therealjeanpuetz* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Timm* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Pu244* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats und  an die vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. und schon wieder 4 Neu-Begratste - echt toll


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andregee* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Paolo* und *PhilSe* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andregee*, an *Paolo* und an *PhilSe*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *F31v3l* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats  an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Pu244* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PAUI* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *F31v3l* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *evilgrin68* und *rcartesius* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *evilgrin68* und *rcartesius*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *LordRevan* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Campari* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... so wie das alte Jahr aufhörte, gehts im neuen weiter! Wahnsinn!

*Ein herzliches Willkommen an alle Neuen und Gratz an die Milestoner!* 

PS: Ein Bitte an die neuen Mitfalter: Wenn Ihr mögt, könntet Ihr *Euch bitte hier* und Eure *Hardware hier* vorstellen. Wäre super!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen: 
Grats an *Hedweg* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Andregee* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Pu244 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

10 Mio Punkte,
es wurde auch einmal Zeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen:
> Grats an *Hedweg* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



... gefällt mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *F31v3l* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DerGue* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KillercornyX (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Endlich mal wieder dabei... ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *F31v3l* und an *DerGue* und ...


 Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* - gut, das du "endlich wieder mal dabei" bist


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Research* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Research* und an *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *DrDave* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Paolo* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Viele neue Milestoner um die 1-2 Mio. Find ich gut! Ob das die Vorboten der Faltwoche sind?


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *DrDave* 

 Grats an *Paolo* 

 Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* - die dreistellige Million ist nah


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *indubioproretro* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Diesmal kann wieder die grosse Kelle ausgepackt werden ... 

Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* 

*Ganz* Grosses *Grats* an *arcDaniel* - und willkommen bei den Ü-Hundert


----------



## Rarek (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

auf das wir alle E-on's lieblingskunden sind  uhm... davon ab... glückwunsch Leute, immer weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *F31v3l* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Mettigel* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *F31v3l* und an *Mettigel* 

*Ganz* Grosses *Grats* an *Sonntagskind *und willkommen bei den Ü-Hundertern


----------



## F31v3l (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *F31v3l* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, danke! 
Eine Erkankung kann jeden treffen. Als Angehöriger und Bekannter kann man dann nur tatenlos zugucken. So kann man etwas für die Erforschung und Behandlungenmethoden der Erkrankungen tun. Auch wenn es sehr abstrakt klingt.

Ich plane ca. 1 Mio. Punkte pro Woche beizusteuern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *vodun* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DerGue* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Owly_K* und *Brzeczek* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Chicago* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 So viele neue Milestoner - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Lauter Verrückte hier auf der Insel. Macht nur weiter so. Werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt. 
Hoffentlich: nix. Kein Krebs, kein BSE, kein Alzheimer...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die beiden neuesten "Rocker"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *jahest* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und ein Willkommen an *Cocoatea* 

 Grats an *jahest* 

 Grosses Grats an *suredave* und an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *vodun* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Andregee* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *6*.Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Paolo* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Danke euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *indubioproretro* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats  an *NatokWa* und *SayWolf* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut ja, ihr rockt


----------



## chischko (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil Jungs! Weiter so!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *moreply* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *F31v3l* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Timm* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke euch allen und ein Grats dazu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *cerespk91* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Campari* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *michael-h* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mega Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *cerespk91* 

 Grats an *Campari* und an *michael-h* 

*Mega* Grosses *Grats* an *FoPaSa-70335*; herzlich willkommen im Hunderter-Club und ein wohlverdientes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah die 2 Mio sind endlich geknackt. Sollte jetzt so ca alle 4-5 Tage ne Mio dazu kommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wassermann* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Andregee* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *tom7* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja, jetzt gehts wieder los mit den vielfaltern ^^
ich sehe Arbeit am Horizont 


davon ab:
hatte grad nicht richtig geklickt und landete auf der ersten Seite...


Spoiler






Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich will wieder mal auf "dicke Hose" machen - muss einfach sein
> 
> Damit das nicht so auffällt tarne ich es mit einer Würdigung an die gute Leistung von meinen Mit-Falter-Freunden
> 
> ...





nfsgame schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem "vorletzten Hautpziel" zu verstehen , hörst du nach dem nächsten auf ?





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jein mein Freund
> 
> Mein letztes grosses Ziel ist das Erreichen der TOP-100
> Wenn das geschafft ist werde ich etwas kürzer treten
> ...



und meine Gedanken:
wen soll man bei 50M finden? Cheffe etwa? nee..
...
...
Ziel Top 100? aber er hat doch Weltrang 4 inne... hmm... 
*aufs Datum guck* 
...
oh, das war vor gut 6 Jahren... 



und natürlich noch Gratz an alle, die da draußen fleißig alternative Heizmethoden ausprobieren
möge das Protein mit uns sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an *cerespk91* zur *2.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Wassermann* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *F31v3l* und *Lunaticx1983* und *Tischi89* zur *5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *6.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen - ihr rockt gewaltig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cerespk91* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Wassermann* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *FG>OldSchool* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Owly_K* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *TomRom* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Wassermann* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DerGue* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *TomRom* 

 Grats an *Cocoatea*, an *SimonSlowfood*, an *Farrell-de*, an *Wassermann* und an *DerGue*


----------



## brooker (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... dem möchte ich mich unbedingt anschließen! 

Ich konnte die letzten Tage leider nicht viel machen und sehen, aber wenn ich die Stats sehe, fällt mir nur eines dazu ein:

*IHR alle seid einfach KLASSE!*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* und *ShadowPvG* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Wassermann* und *F31v3l* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt *hört doch endlich auf *immer so erfolgreich zu falten
Ich kriege ja noch Blasen an den Fingern vom ewigen gratulieren 

Und btw. Grats und herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Kutsche* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Rarek* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Wassermann* zur *7.*+ *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratz an alle mit milestoner


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *Kutsche* 

Und Grats an all die anderen "Gasgeber"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Wassermann* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *FlyingPC* 

 Grats an *Wassermann* und ein Gosses Grats an *Belax*


----------



## Tischi89 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

alter dieser Wassermann gibt ganz schön gas, richtig gut!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Farrell-de* und *ShadowPvG* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Wassermann* und *zinki* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle - ihr rockt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *F31v3l* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *JayTea* und *Einmannkapelle* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... noch mehr "Rocker" - so *suuuuuuuper*,  an Alle


----------



## Rarek (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich hatte es leider nichtmehr rechtzeitig bis redaktionsschluss geschafft die 8 voll zu machen, aber dennoch grats an die anderen mitfalter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *JakPol* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DrDave* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *NatokWa* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *ShadowPvG* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Rarek* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Manicmanuel* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kapitan* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *JakPol* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grossartig, herzlichen Dank und ein *fettes* Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich drei Neue :
Grats an *c00LsPoT* und *jumpel* und *Phill* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Ogami* und *schuetze72* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* und *Rumpelstilzchen* und *DerGue* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *tom7* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

AUSSERIRDISCH - Herzlichen Dank und Grats euch allen

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *mattifolder* - tolle Leistung


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich bin verdammt ungern krank, aber wenn die Stats dann immer so aussehen, nehme die Erkältung gern auf mit.

Wahnsinn was hier geleistet wird! Gratz an die Neuen Falter, Millionäre und Milestoner.  Danke dafür!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *Luga* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DrDave* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *rcartesius* und *PCGH_Team_nono15* und *Derber-Shit* und *Alf1399* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *NatokWa* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *F31v3l* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *KillerCorny* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## KillercornyX (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Pünklich zur Faltwoche die 100 Mille geknackt...


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr - Grats euch allen 

Und ein *Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *KillerCorny*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andregee* und *ShadowPvG* und *NatokWa* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *F31v3l* und *JayTea* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *evilgrin68* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*DONNER und DORIS *- wie das hier wieder klingelt 

Grats an euch alle 
Und ein *Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben schon wieder drei Neue :
Grats an *Lethalotic* und *Limle* und *zahnarana* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Kutsche* und *Luga* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Padawan1971* und *SimonSlowfood* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *cerespk91* und *Rarek* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* und *wait* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen, Grats, ihr seid Spitze, ihr rockt alle gewaltig, ihr ... ach was soll ich da noch sagen - mir gehen die Worte aus ...

Na gut, den noch  ... und diesen hier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DrDave* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *the_ebastler* und *PCGH_Team_nono15* und *Derber-Shit* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *ShadowPvG* und *NatokWa* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Igu* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dem BB gehn die Worte aus,
denn hier faltet Mann und Maus.

Die Stats, die explodieren fast,
den keiner gönnt sich eine Rast.

Alle wollen das Ziel so schnell es geht erreichen,
wir finden den Schlüssel und der Krebs wird weichen!

In diesem Sinne ... "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" 2017

*... einfach nur noch Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! IHR SEID SPITZE! VIELEN DANK* 

Dank auch an die Gratzer. Ihr macht einen tollen Job!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> *... einfach nur noch Wahnsinn was hier abgeht! IHR SEID SPITZE! VIELEN DANK*



Das sehe ich genauso


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *jac* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Tischi89* und *Padawan1971* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jahest* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur*8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *ShadowPvG* und *Owly_K* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen

*Mega-Grosses *Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* - und ein Dankeschön dafür, dass du hier so einen guten "Grats-Job" machst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> A.Meier-PS3 - und ein Dankeschön dafür, dass du hier so einen guten "Grats-Job" machst


Und ein großes Dankeschön an Holdie der immer wieder meine Ferienvertretung übernimmt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kutsche* und *c00LsPoT* und *Luga* und *Ogami* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DrDave* und *Cocoatea* und *JeansOn* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Campari* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Andregee* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *NatokWa* und *Einmannkapelle* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JayTea* und *ShadowPvG* und *Rarek* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JeansOn (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ups, war ich schon wieder dran? 
Dann vielen Dank, erstmal, *A.Meier-PS3*

Da haste ja mal was "Schlankes" gezaubert ^^
Was mich betrifft, ich fühle mich sauwohl da


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Kutsche* und *c00LsPoT* und *Luga* und *Ogami* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ich bin so froh, dass es copy and paste gibt 
*GRATS* euch allen


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz allen Millionären und Milestoner! 

*Gratz an alle Teilnehmer der Aktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" 2017. Wir alle zusammen konnten mal wieder ein beachtliches Zeichen setzen und tausende WUs der Grundlagen Forschung zur Verfügung stellen. Danke dafür!*


----------



## Tischi89 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> Gratz allen Millionären und Milestoner!
> 
> *Gratz an alle Teilnehmer der Aktion "Gamer folden gegen den Krebs" 2017. Wir alle zusammen konnten mal wieder ein beachtliches Zeichen setzen und tausende WUs der Grundlagen Forschung zur Verfügung stellen. Danke dafür!*



auch mal ein dickes GRATZ von mir an die krassen Viel-/Dauerfolder die einen enormen Aufwand betreiben und den Doktoranden und Studenten die Veröffentlichung zahlreicher Paper ermöglichen! Echt krass was hier abgeht. Bin schon seit ner Weile mit dabei und je nachdem wenn ich mal wieder Bock habe und bissl Kohle für Strom lasse ich meine Graka arbeiten. Ich denke ich werde jetzt wieder mehr falten. Unglaublich motivierende Community!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben nochmals einen Neuen bekommen :
Grats an *TammerID* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *PhilSe* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Timm* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *cerespk91* und *NatokWa* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats euch allen - und ein Dankeschön


----------



## TammerID (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Meine erste Million und das obwohl ich gezockt habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Essig83* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... nach der Faltwoche sind es weniger die ein Grats abkriegen ...

Dafür müsst ihr es auch mit wenigeren teilen  - also, *GRATS* an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *Murenius* und *Tychikus* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Murenius* und *Tychikus* 

 Grats an *SupraTrooper* 

 Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *Floxorius* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Luga* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Floxorius* 

 Grats an *Luga*  und an *SimonSlowfood* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Ultimo* und an *interessierterUser*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *woytkem* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DerGue* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *woytkem* 

 Grats an *DerGue*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich zwei Neue :
Grats an *DKK007* und *illemination* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *DKK007* und *illemination*

 Grats an *Cocoatea*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomRom* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SayWolf* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *tom7* und *therealjeanpuetz* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Averdan* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Ramonx56* und *NeroMG* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Averdan* 

 Grats an *Ramonx56* und *NeroMG* 

 Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* und an *Centurion*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerGue* und *Bobkopp* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz großes Dankeschön an *Pu244* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Ganz an *RonRonsen_* und *alextest* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Ganz an *Raketenjoint* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DerGue* und *Bobkopp* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und weil ich es so gut finde, hier mal mit Zitat...

grats euch allen und immer weiter so


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht nett von dir - Rarek - nun kann ich es nicht (auch noch) zitieren 

Grats euch allen - ihr leistet Spitzen"arbeit"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tychikus* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich zwei Neue :
> Grats an *DKK007* und *illemination* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. 

Hab den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt. 
Auch wenn ich das Falten heute mal ein paar Stunden pausiert habe, da ich die CPU mal wieder selber brauchte, denke ich, das diese Woche noch meine 100. WU den Leuten in Stanford zu Hilfe kommt.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cocoatea* und *SimonSlowfood* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cocoatea* und *SimonSlowfood* auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* und *ED_Hunter* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* und *ED_Hunter*


----------



## ShadowPvG (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein gigantisches Grats an Bumblebee!


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ShadowPvG schrieb:


> Ein gigantisches Grats an Bumblebee!



bist 16 min. (bzw. jetzt noch 8min.) zu früh 

das Update ist erst um 13Uhr wo unsre Oberbine die 8G Mauer durchbricht ^^


----------



## ShadowPvG (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hab auf der offizielle Seite von Stanford geschaut um der erste zu sein


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

naja, und damals...

es war der 12.03.2016...
unsere Biene hatte ihre 4 Mrd. erreicht

nun, gut 11 Monate später, gibts die 8 zu feiern

gz


----------



## alextest (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz fettes Grats an Bumblebee


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *FETTES* *Danke* zurück


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats zu 8Mrd Punkten
Ganz großen Respekt. 
Zufällig habe ich im selben Moment meine 3 Millionen Punkte vollgemacht. 
Ich glaube ich brauch noch ein bisschen 
Spaß beiseite. Weiter so 
Die 10Mrd sind in Reichweite. 
Dann wird gefeiert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mega Grats an Bumblebee zur 8.Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



@Ramonx56:
Ich fürchte da können wir lange warten > er wollte schon die 1.Mia nicht feiern.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DKK007* und *ED_Hunter* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke.
Die nächsten Tage ist die GPu erst mal mit der Darstellung der Anden beschäftigt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Die nächsten Tage ist die GPu erst mal mit der Darstellung der Anden beschäftigt.



Das iss schon ganz schön WILDLAND was


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich fürchte da können wir lange warten > er wollte schon die 1.Mia nicht feiern.



dann wird halt gefeiert, auch wenn er net will...
weiß wer seine Adresse? ich bring auch was mit


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wäre auch dabei.(wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt vorbeizukommen)  
Wie wärs mit Grillen und ein paar Bierchen ? 
Außerdem würde ich mir die "Faltknechte" gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *rcartesius* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mega Grats an Bumblebee zur 8.Mia


Unglaublich, eine tiefe Verbeugung

Und natürlich einen ganz lieben Gruß an alle Falter!
​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ramonx56* und an *rcartesius*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol* und *Crazy_Sniper* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Campari* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* und *therealjeanpuetz* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *JakPol* und *Crazy_Sniper* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tychikus* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tychikus* und an *Rumpelstilzchen* 

 Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* und an *Camulorix*


----------



## Cocoatea (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Grats! Hab mich gerade echt gefreut das hier zu entdecken!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an SimonFastfold ... erm. ich meine *SimonSlowfood* 

 Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Aquebo* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkomen an *Aquebo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Arthuriel* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *DerGue* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ShadowPvG* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Arthuriel* 

 Grosses Grats an *DerGue*, an *Hackfloisch* und an *ShadowPvG*


----------



## Ramonx56 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an alle hier im Team 70335 PCGH für 24Mrd Points.  
PS: Weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tychikus* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Luga* zu *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *rcartesius* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *jahest* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* und an *Pentium3040* 

 Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen*


----------



## SimonSlowfood (5. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah, der 10 Mio Milestone ist geknackt 
Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich drei Neue :
Grats an *-Shorty-* und *Vaughn128* und *Grischa* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Freyn* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Campari* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich drei Neue :
> Grats an *-Shorty-* und *Vaughn128* und *Grischa* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Willkommen an die neuen und Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats und Danke an *Raketenjoint*


----------



## -Shorty- (7. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nicht immer derselben Meinung sein und trotzdem an einem Strang ziehen! 😆

Ich ziehe aber den Hut vor euch allen hier.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Phill* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *JakPol* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Freyn* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tychikus* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Luga* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## chischko (8. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



WOW das ist mal ne Liste! Grats an alle neuen Mehrfachmillionäre und großer Dank und Respekt an Speeedy!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* und an *Bytes_in_Flames* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tychikus* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Luga* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *SupraTrooper* und *rcartesius* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *tom7* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Tychikus* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch und Danke schön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Freyn* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* und an *Freyn*


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DKK007* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank. 

Da scheinen die 1 Mio Punkte bei mir wohl immer etwa eine Woche zu brauchen. 
Hätte aber  nicht gedacht, dass ich so schnell unter den Top300 des PCGH-Teams bin, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Jahre mache schon beim Falten mitmachen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Da scheinen die 1 Mio Punkte bei mir wohl immer etwa eine Woche zu brauchen.
> Hätte aber  nicht gedacht, dass ich so schnell unter den Top300 des PCGH-Teams bin, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Jahre mache schon beim Falten mitmachen.


Punkte sind ein sehr schlechter Vergleich zur aktiven Faltzeit:
Ich hab 1,5 Jahre für meine 1.Mio gebraucht war da allerdings noch kein 24/7Falter
Bei der 2. Mio wo ich bereits 24/7 gefaltet habe waren nur noch knappe 2 Monate.


Wenn du das ausführlich diskuttieren willst, bitte in der Ruka.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Ramonx56* und *Luxtux* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 
Die 5 Millionen Marke ist geknackt. 
Aber wenn ich sehe was die anderen hier so an Punkten haben, habe ich da großen Respekt vor. 
Werde demnächst wahrscheinlich ein bisschen weniger falten, da die Stromkosten zu hoch werden.
Aber in 3 Jahren, wenn ich mit der Ausbildung fertig bin, werde ich einen 24/7 Folder mein Eigen nennen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *FoldAdair* - netter Name btw. 

 Grats an *Ramonx56* und *Luxtux* 

@Ramonx56 - jeder so viel wie er kann und mag


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Nilelefant* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Nilelefant* 

 Grosses Grats an *Chischko*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* und *Averdan* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grast an *Freyn* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tychikus* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Campari* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Campari* 

 Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* und an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Luga* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *carsten.hammer* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es ist immer wieder sehr erfreulich euren Einsatz zu würdigen
Herzlichen Dank und ein* fettes* Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Mettigel* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tychikus* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *rcartesius* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *FX-B1984* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *9.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zur *60.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *FX-B1984* 

 Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* 

Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lethalotic* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DKK007* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lethalotic* und an *DKK007*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Freyn* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Freyn* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomRom* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Tychikus* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomRom* und an *Tychikus* 

*Ganz Grosses* Grats an *PCGHGS* - eine halbe Mia. ist echt eine Hausnummer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *Uwe64LE*


----------



## brooker (23. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an alle neuen Millionäre und Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben ein Neuen :
Grats an *Scubaman* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Freyn* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *michael-h* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen - und ein "Willkommen im Club" für *Scubaman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ramonx56* und *SayWolf* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Luga* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön, dass es immer so viel zu Gratsen gibt - also GRATS an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DKK007* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Tychikus* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* und an *DKK007* 

 Grosses Grats an *Tychikus*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *rcartesius* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* und *Paolo* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Ronny* und *u78g* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *Raketenjoint* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  - das ist ja wieder mal eine Grats-Liste - Herzlichen Dank für euren Einsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *RonRonsen_* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *RonRonsen*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Freyn* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Freyn*


----------



## Gysi1901 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das PCGH-Team hat *25 Milliarden* Punkte erreicht! Der Vorsprung auf die ärgsten Verfolger beträgt mehr als 10 Milliarden Punkte. Das ist der dritthöchste Abstand im gesamten Feld. Nur die Sprünge von Platz 3 auf 2 und von Platz 2 auf 1 sind größer. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Milestone for PCGH: the team now boast 25 billion points! More than ten billion points span PCGH and their closest pursuers, the third-biggest gap in the entire table: only the cushion second-placed Curecoin have over the side lying third and EVGA's lead on their perch are more comfortable. Warm congratulations!


----------



## Ramonx56 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Riesengroßes Grats an das gesamte PCGH Team.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* 

 Grosses Grats an *marian8304* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Luga* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* 

 Grosses Grats an *Luga*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Phil.E* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *M0nty* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *Phil.E* 

 Grats an *M0nty* 

 Grosses Grats an *Freyn

*... und ein *GROSSES* *GRATS* an das Team zum 4. besten Monatsergebnis


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *sir_ole* zur *1.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *DKK007* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *sir_ole* 
 Grats an *DKK007*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *Bleifuss90*


----------



## JayTea (6. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *20*.Mio
JayTea rockt!  und  ebenso!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 *Grosses* Grats an *JayTea *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *0815klimshuck* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@JayTea:
Hab dich nicht vergessen > siehe Grats-Unterstützung


----------



## JayTea (6. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke! 

Kein Thema! Ich war einfach nur zu vorlaut... 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, aus dieser überfüllten und rummeligen Gruppe raus zu sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Letasiel* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DrDave* und *JeansOn* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Robert_O* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DKK007* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Robert_O *

Grats an *DKK007 *

*Grosses* Grats an *harley765*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Averdan* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Averdan*, an *Mr.T_12354787854781054 *und an *Lunaticx1983*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *alextest *


----------



## alextest (12. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank, auf die nächsten 50.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *suredave *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordRevan* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordRevan* 

*Grosses* Grats an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


Wir haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *Dagnarus* und *GNCRootserver*  zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *woytkem* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Timm* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (17. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... für meine Abwesenheit: *GRATZ an alle Millionäre und Milestoner!* Team 70335 rockt 

Besonderes GRATZ an den *GNCRootServer* der die Million vollgemacht hat! Das hätte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere euch allen - und melde, dass ich nun wieder Internet habe


----------



## Holdie (18. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere euch allen - und melde, dass ich nun wieder Internet habe



Super, woran lag es denn.

Die Leitung nach Stanford scheint momentan auch auf den Stand von vor 15Jahren zu sein.
Brauche aktuell für eine WU mit 15mb im Download ca. 35-40minuten.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Super, woran lag es denn.



Unklar; der Kabelanbieter hat einfach alles rebooted


----------



## JayTea (19. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Super, woran lag es denn.
> 
> Die Leitung nach Stanford scheint momentan auch auf den Stand von vor 15Jahren zu sein.
> Brauche aktuell für eine WU mit 15mb im Download ca. 35-40minuten.



Das wurde die Tage neulich ja schon in der Rumpelkammer thematisiert. 
Ich habe seit Ostern aber keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen 
Grats an *Lubi777* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Horschtl84* und *Dagnarus* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *NeroMG* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grats an *Andregee* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (19. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Besonders vielen Dank an dich Alex! 
Den anderen Mitstreitern ebenso herzlichen Glückwunsch zu ihren Meilensteinen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Lubi777 *

Grats an *Horschtl84*, *Dagnarus*, *NeroMG* und an *Andregee* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Andregee* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Derber-Shit *

*Grosses* Grats an *Andregee*, an *foldinghomealone* und an *interessierterUser*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus* 

Grosses Grats an *Pu244*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *chekios* und *Hedweg* und *Vaughn128* und *Robert_O* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Phill* und *Horschtl84*  zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pentium3040* und *Lunaticx1983*  zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Knutowskie* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (24. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow so viele Meilensteine gab es schon länger nicht mehr auf einmal! Sehr schön!  
WEITER SO LEUTE! 
Nachdem meine Kiste nun endlich wieder stabil läuft geht's bei mir auch mal wieder los/weiter.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *chekios* und *Hedweg* und *Vaughn128* und *Robert_O* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 DAS ist heftig - Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood *


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Großes Grats ans Ganze Team.
26MRD sind echt eine Hausnummer 
Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *TheWasp* zur *9.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dicken Kuss an alle Falter.  

Außerdem müsen wir uns auf die nächste Grußebene vorbereiten. 
Wird in 60 Tagen, so meine Prognose, irgendwas fällig  mit z.B.:
Mega ultra großes Grats


----------



## SimonSlowfood (28. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dicken Kuss an alle Falter.
> 
> Außerdem müsen wir uns auf die nächste Grußebene vorbereiten.
> Wird in 60 Tagen, so meine Prognose, irgendwas fällig  mit z.B.:
> Mega ultra großes Grats



Wie wäre es mit  "MU-MU-MU-MULTIGRATZ!!"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit  "MU-MU-MU-MULTIGRATZ!!"



Seit wann gibt es denn Quake-Sounds im Folding-Forum


----------



## chischko (28. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es denn Quake-Sounds im Folding-Forum



Quake? UN-FUCKING-REAL!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, zurück vom Kongress (in Dresden)

Völlig ausgepowered aber froh

Danke für das Grats und natürlich auch allen Anderen ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Horschtl84*, an *Dagnarus*, an *PCGH_Team_nono15* und an *Encrypt#foldGermany *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus *

Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* und an *wait*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Jason_lcw* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Robert_O* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DKK007* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Jason_lcw* 

Grats an *Robert_O*, an *Lunaticx1983* und an *DKK007*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Camulorix* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Horschtl84 *


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *Camulorix*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *dierkules* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Lubi777* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *dierkules *

Grats an *Lubi777* und an *Dagnarus*

Grats *an das ganze Team *für *1,029,840,236 Punkte *im April


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Bubailama* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Bubailama *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben schon wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Horschtl84* und *Alf1399*  zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *-H1N1-* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Luga* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jason_lcw* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, zurück vom Kongress

Gleich mal Grats an alle


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *d00f* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hedweg* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *d00f* 

Grats an *Hedweg* 

*Grosses* Grats an *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Lubi777* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Stahli* und *Robert_O* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Lunaticx1983* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, ich bin wieder online
Freitag abend wurde - während eines "bösen" Gewitters - die Zentrale meines Providers "geblitzdingsbumst"

Nun ist wieder alles gut und ich kann gratsen und willkommisieren 
Also - willkommen und grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *radwar* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Encrypt#foldGermany* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *=ADG=Mike_Germany* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *radwar*, an *Encrypt#foldGermany *und an *Derber-Shit *

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *=ADG=Mike_Germany*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Odin4403* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *The_Ian* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Odin4403* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dagnarus *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Superleistung 

Grosses Grats an *Paolo*, an *Pu244* und an* foldinghomealone*


----------



## Pu244 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Endlich sind die 50 Mio voll, hat lange gedauert...

PS: danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an* Chischko *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnarl (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke danke  Hoffe in der nächsten Woche auf die 5 Mio zu kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gnaarl *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LordAshtray* und *Jason_lcw* und *Topper_Harley*  zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *hanrot* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Robert_O* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *benjasso* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Robert_O* und an *benjasso* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Ronny *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Hedweg* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordAshtray* und *Gnaarl*  zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *michael-h* und *Encrypt#foldGermany*  zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *LordAshtray* und *Gnaarl*  zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supertoll - herzlichen Dank für die grossartige Mithilfe


----------



## ProfBoom (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats ans GANZE TEAM zu 27 Mrd Punkten!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *HappyHepo*

Grats an *Pralinenpaul* 

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *Getford* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Getford* 

Grats an *Pralinenpaul*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Pralinenpaul gibt ja ordentlich Gas!!!
Und nur noch Respekt für Mattifolder


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

(Schon wieder ) Grats an *Pralinenpaul* 


*Ganz Grosses Grats* an *mattifolder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lubi777* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lubi777* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jason_lcw* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jason_lcw* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. und wieder was zu gratsen - ihr seid alle so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neee - Smileys rockt.hopp


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich habe Alex versprochen in seiner Abwesenheit euch zu würdigen und muss jetzt leider feststellen und zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mein eigenes Skript nicht mehr verstehe, um dies tun zu können. 
Mein Skript spukt irgendwie nicht das richtige Ergebnis aus...

Ich entschuldige mich dafür und gelobe Besserung.
Möge Alex euch entsprechend würdigen, wenn er wieder von seinem Trip zurück ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Du hast es versucht und das zählt.
Ich werd das Ganze am Dienstag nachholen wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSlowfood (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ... muss jetzt leider feststellen und zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mein eigenes Skript nicht mehr verstehe, um dies tun zu können.



Darum sind Kommentare im Code so wichtig


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ich verstehe mich manchmal selber auch nicht (mehr) ... 

Aber noch eine andere Würdigung hätte ich in meiner Pipeline

Ich möchte *EUCH ALLEN* danken, dass ihr - trotz der massiven Server-Probleme - die Flinte nicht ins Korn geworfen habt

Einmal mehr, von mir an das "beste Team wo gibt auf Welt"


----------



## foldinghomealone (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> ... und zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich mein eigenes Skript nicht mehr verstehe, um dies tun zu können.



Zum Glück falten jetzt alle hier Alzheimer WUs, dann habe ich doch noch Hoffnung für meine Zukunft...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Dank an alle Falter für ein Mai-Total von *1,063,656,369 Punkten *

Nur euer konstanter Einsatz (auch und gerade - aus bekannten Gründen - unter "erschwerten Bedingungen") hat uns da hin gebracht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tachiguro* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *c00LsPoT* und *LordAshtray*  zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *AM-Subaru* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *6.* und *7.*Mio​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *JeansOn*  zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Tachiguro* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Ich glaube "Meier is in da House" 

Ganz grosses Kino - also Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hedweg* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Luga* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hedweg *


Grosses Grats an *Luga *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Tomzen* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... oh man, die Meilensteine rollen hier nur so! *Gratz an alle Milestoner!*   Besonders Gratz an FoPaSa!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jason_lcw* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an alle neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Pralinenpaul* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordAshtray* und an *c00LsPoT* 

Grosses Grats an *Pralinenpaul *

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Pu244*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hedweg* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hedweg *

*Grosses* Grats an *marian8304*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Lubi777* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle MILESTONER und die nimmermüden GRATZER!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* und an *Lubi777*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tachiguro* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tachiguro*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* LordAshtray* und an *Pentium3040*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner. Danke für Euren Einsatz!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PS3-733* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@Oberbiene: 13 Tage noch etwa, hm? Dann können wir DIR endlich mal wieder gratulieren... alter Falter!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chischko schrieb:


> @Oberbiene: 13 Tage noch etwa, hm? Dann können wir DIR endlich mal wieder gratulieren... alter Falter!



... ich tu was ich kann ... 

Und... *Grosses *Grats an *PS3-733*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  TeamTop 100 hab ich auch geknackt


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grats euch allen


----------



## chischko (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> grats euch allen



Merci! Muss mich leider dieses Wochenende vom Falten, da sich in meinem Faltzimmer/Büro über's Wochenende Gäste einquartieren und ich ihnen die permanente 450W Heizung zusätzlich zu den ohnehin hohen Temperaturen eigentlich nicht zumuten will... danach geht's weiter und das vorläufige Ziel TOP50 ist bald erreicht! Bis dahin: Happy Folding!


----------



## GreenFreak (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Phil.E* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow danke  Grats auch an die anderen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *0815klimshuck* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *0815klimshuck *

Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *einJojo* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *einJojo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ultra* *Grosses* *Grats* an *A.Meier-PS3* 

Nun sind wir zu dritt im Milliardärs-Club


----------



## Ramonx56 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grosses Gratz an das ganze Team zu 28 Mrd. Punkten 
Weiter so.  Langsam geht es auf die 30 Mrd. zu.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Ramonx56 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Gratz an das ganze Team zu 28 Mrd. Punkten
> Weiter so.  Langsam geht es auf die 30 Mrd. zu.



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## Ramonx56 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und jetzt Super Duper Ultra Grosses Gratz an Bumblebee, der gerade die 10 Mrd. Marke geknackt hat. 
Danke für deinen Enthusiasmus und deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für die Forschung und das PCGH Folding Team.
Mehr als 1/3 der gesamten Punkte des Teams gehen auf dein Konto. Ohne dich wär das Team nicht dort wo es heute ist.
Das verdient auf jeden Fall eine Würdigung. Da kannst du stolz drauf sein.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *10.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gz Bumblebee

und wehe du steigst nur deswegen jetzt aus...
hier wird gerechnet (hattest ja schonmal bei... uhh... 4mrd? machen wollen)


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an die Gratulanten

*Grosses *Grats an *Baggi17*



Rarek schrieb:


> ... und wehe du steigst nur deswegen jetzt aus...



Nein, werde ich nicht - versprochen
Aber eine weitere Steigerung der PPD ist von mir nicht (mehr) zu erwarten
Ältere Systeme gehen langsam offline und werden eher nicht mehr ersetzt
Der Verkauf (v.a.) der Grafikkarten wird entscheidend sein da ich möglichst kein *neues* Geld mehr in die Hände nehmen will


----------



## wait (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Babbavs schrieb:


> So, es muß jetzt einfach raus.
> 
> @ Bumblebee
> 
> Das was Du für DEIN Team machst - das ist Bewundernswert



ist ein guter Freund von mir und ich Glaube das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
Fette Grats auch von mir.


----------



## JeansOn (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... da denke ich "guck mal in die Würdigung" ...
und da ist ja echt was los.

Ich gratuliere den beiden Milliardären 
A.Maier-PS3
Bumblebee

ganz besonders.

Und natürlich auch eine Gratulation an all die anderen. 
Ohne Euch wäre der Spaßfaktor weg: Es ist nicht mehr nur das Falten.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Verkauf (v.a.) der Grafikkarten wird entscheidend sein da ich möglichst kein *neues* Geld mehr in die Hände nehmen will



Die solltest du bei der aktuellen Nachfrage nach GPUs ganz gut losbekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lubi777* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

GRATZ an die Millionäre und Milestoner!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lubi777* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und ein herzliches *DANKESCHÖN* an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Campari* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Campari*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alf1399* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alf1399*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordRevan* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LordRevan*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chischko (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

YES! Zwischenziel Top50 erreicht Screenshot by Lightshot
Jetzt kommen die 100 Mio!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *suredave*

*Grats* an *chischko* zum (aktuell) Rang 46 - Tendenz steigend


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Pentium3040* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ramonx56 *

Grosses Grats an *Pentium3040*


----------



## Holdie (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *~Fanatix~* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Nilelefant* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MODKiller* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *"=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeansOn (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ohh, Überraschung!!!

Ich gratuliere ganz herzlich allen neuen Würdenträgern zu ihren Milestones.

*Ja, und dann noch nen Überraschungs-Grats an Holdie.*
Holdie macht sich außerdem schon mit seiner PPD-Performance-Tabelle um unser Team verdient:
PPD Performance Tabelle


----------



## Holdie (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, mach hier gerade die Urlaubsvertretung für Alex.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Herzlichen Dank an Holdie

Und natürlich Grats an alle 'Stoner


----------



## Holdie (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *YassoKhuul* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *YassoKhuul *

*Grosses* Grats an *DKK007 *


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ausserdem:
Grats an *illemination* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *woytkem* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen (zum Teil doppelt) - und Danke

Und ein "Willkommen zurück" an unsere Smiley-Master


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JakPol*


----------



## brooker (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... GRATZ an die Milestoner und GRATZ an die emsigen Gratzer


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn man schon "von extern"  darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird ...

Grosses Grats an Ramonx56 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Ich war halt erst ein wenig betrübt, dass die Stats offline waren und als die Punkte dann wohl doch nicht "verloren gegangen" sind, hab ich mich doch so sehr gefreut, dass das in der Rumpelkammer landete.  

Edit: Mein Beileid, dass deine Punkte wohl noch nicht wieder da sind (Habe ich grad in der RuKa gelesen)
Aber Kopf hoch. Das schaffst du schon.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Lubi777* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* und an* Lubi777*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Chischko*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *GT200b* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Scubaman* und *dierkules* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Phil.E* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Helix* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats  und willkommen an *GT200b *

Grats an *Scubaman*, *dierkules*, *Phil.E* und an *Helix*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JeansOn* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JeansOn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an die beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair*


----------



## brooker (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *marian8304*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* und an *Gnaarl*


----------



## Dudeness (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo zusammen

Nach (sehr) langer Abstinenz melde ich mich zurück und werde nun wieder fleissig Mit-Folden.

Das letzte Mal war ich glaube ich noch mit einer GTX 280 dabei, nun wird es die 1080 richten.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Ebenfalls Gratz an alle fleissigen Folder.

LG


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Murenius* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Gratz ans ganze Team zu 29 Mrd. Punkten. Bald haben wir die 30 erreicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *The_PuNNiShER89* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *rcartesius* und *Pralinenpaul* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *hbf878* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *The_PuNNiShER89* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats euch allen 

Willkommen *The_PuNNiShER89*

Und ein  and das ganze Team für *1,060,550,768 Punkte *im Juli


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Vaughn128* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Vaughn128*


*Grosses* Grats an *Bleifuss90* und an *Chischko*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *JakPol* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen und herzlichen Dank für euren Einsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FoldAdair* 


Grosses Grats an *Freyn* und an *SimonSlowfood*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Duenner* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *steffen0278* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *LordAshtray* und *FoldAdair* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chicago* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Toller Beitrag, Grats und danke


----------



## SimonSlowfood (14. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was schon 40 Mio. Gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## moreply (15. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Huch echt schon 6 mio.

Die 970er ballern ganz schön raus


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply*

Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *moreply* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



moreply schrieb:


> Huch echt schon 6 mio.
> 
> Die 970er ballern ganz schön raus



Nun sind es schon sieben 

Grats dazu


----------



## chischko (18. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Total geil: Hier gehen gerade 3 in großen Schritten auf die 100Mio zu! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Und Willkommen *-FairyTail-* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Horschtl84* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Artas* und *Alexander* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *moreply* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## Ramonx56 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle. 
20 Millionen sind geschafft... jetzt gehts  in Richtung 30 Millionen. Dieses Jahr möchte ich noch gerne unter die Top 100.
Danke an foldinghomealone für die Unterstützung. Grats also auch an dich. 
Deine 1080TI geht ja mal richtig ab. Hätte ich auch gerne. 
Mal sehen ob für mich demnächst auch eine drin ist...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *moreply* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Chischko* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## moreply (22. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice One Chischko!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supersache - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *0815klimshuck* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *-FairyTail-*, an *0815klimshuck* und an *cann0nf0dder*


----------



## brooker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Hier gehts ja wieder ab! *Gratz an alle Millionäre und Milestoner!*


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grats auch an Bumblebee zur 11 Milliarde.


----------



## -FairyTail- (24. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@ All

Du meine Güte O.O Die 30 Mrd Marke ist Heute geknackt worden.  Eine Großartige Leistung alle hier! 
Wenn es so weiter geht, sind wir bald bei Platz 12 angelangt und das Hochverdient. xD 


Auch wenn ich nur mit 0,01% dazu beitragen konnte. ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *5.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Nobix* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## brooker (26. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an die Milestoner. 

Extra Gratz an Paolo, meinen ehemaligen ARMA Buddy, der mit einer FoPaSa GTX 960 nun die 40. Mio geknackt hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *6.*Mio und *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## chischko (26. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *100.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Ding Du Alextest!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hier mein -nach der gamecom-Grats an alle- Rundumschlag

GRATS an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Alf1399* und *cann0nf0dder* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Knightmare80* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC*, an *Alf1399* und an *cann0nf0dder* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Knightmare80*


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke und gz an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *600.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *cann0nf0dder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *cann0nf0dder* 

*Grosses* Grats an *foldinghomealone*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der Monat August hat uns wieder ein sehr respektables Ergebnis beschert

Zu den *1,136,537,207 Punkten *möchte ich allen herzlich gratulieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn*

*Grosses* Grats an *kampfschaaaf*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## moreply (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@A.Meier-PS3 

Kann es sein das ich in deinen Stats nicht auftauche? 

Ich hab jetzt schon die 13te Million. Der letzte Grats war am 26.07 bei 10 Millionen 

Wäre super wenn du mal nachschauen könntest.


----------



## chischko (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hi, es gibt ne Art Milestoneplan hinter den Grats. Der nächste sollten wohl 15 sein. Dann 20, dann 25, dann 30, dann 50, dann 75 etc. etc. etc. (Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen).


----------



## moreply (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



chischko schrieb:


> Hi, es gibt ne Art Milestoneplan hinter den Grats. Der nähste wollten wohl 15 sein. Dann 20, dann 25, dann 30, dann 50, dann 75 etc. etc. etc. (Zahlen aus der Luft gegriffen).



Ach ok. 

Danke


----------



## Nono15 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



moreply schrieb:


> @A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Kann es sein das ich in deinen Stats nicht auftauche?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon die 13te Million. Der letzte Grats war am 26.07 bei 10 Millionen



Hi moreply,
schau mal hier nach:
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats 

In der Liste ganz unten siehst Du die Milestones, den nächsten hast Du bei 20 Mio, dann wieder bei 30 usw., ab 100 Mio erst wieder alle 100 Mio Punkte


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlyingPC

*Und - btw - das originale "Grats-Schema ist (Mio.) 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100, 200, 300, 400, 500, 600, 700, 800, 900 ... usw


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@moreply:
Wir gratsen nach den Milestones von extremeoverclocking.com (PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats unten links sind die Mio-Milestones) und bei dennen sieht es folgendermassen aus:
Die ersten 10.Mio wird jede einzelne begrats = 1. > 2. > 3. usw
Dann jede 10.Mio bis zur 100.Mio = 10. > 20. > 30. usw
Dann jede 100.Mio bis zur 1.Mia = 100. > 200. > 300. usw

Bei dir ist dann die nächste zu begratsende Mio die 20.

Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Frage beantworten. 


Da waren Nono15 und Bumblebee schneller.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @moreply:
> 
> Da waren Nono15 und Bumblebee schneller.



Wir sind eben *ALLE* von der schnellen Truppe


----------



## moreply (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke an euch alle! 

Jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @moreply: ...Dann jede 100.Mio bis zur 1.Mia = 100. > 200. > 300. usw



Und (logischerweise) geht es bei den Milliarden genauso weiter
  == > Bei mir ist dann die nächste zu begratsende Mi*a* die 20. - in ca. 1.4 *Jahren*  <==


----------



## chischko (4. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> in ca. 1.4 *Jahren*  <==


Ich warte  webCountdown.de: Dein Online Countdown


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

  - nun, dank chischko, fällt mir das warten leichter


----------



## JeansOn (4. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So ein schöner countdown! ----> ohhhh, geheime Gedanken entstehen ...

Tipp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten 4 hat man geschludert.


Und dann noch ein ganz herzliches GRATS an alle Würdenträger.


----------



## Baggi17 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Weiss irgendjemand hier, was mit DaN_I passiert ist, weil da seit Juni nichts mehr gefaltet wird?

Ich habe in Diesem Thread mal nachgeschaut, und mir die Beiträge von Ende Mai bis Anfang Juli durchgelesen, habe aber nichts herausgefunden. 
Wundern tut es mich jedoch schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun, willst du das Fehlen von DaN_I würdigen ?? 

Ernsthaft jetzt - ich weiss auch nichts; ist aber ein Thema für hier


----------



## Baggi17 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön

Ich... wusste garnicht, wieviel Gedanken die Leute sich über F@H und der Effizienz etc. machen. Und wie viel sie dafür investieren. 
Jetzt werde ich mich erstmal durchlesen, dort dann antworten, und diesem Thread hier wieder das Gratulieren und Würdigen überlassen


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 - well done


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Lubi777* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Luga* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* und *FoPaSa-70335* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *dierkules* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist - wie immer - eine Riesenfreude wenn die Milestones "purzeln" *GRATS* euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* und *DrDave*  zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *woytkem* und *DrDave* 

*Grosses* Grats an *interessierterUser *- du Schnuckelchen (Sorry, musste sein )


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an das ganze Team. 
Wenn man sich mal die Stats unseres Teams auf extremeoverclocking.com anschaut, konnte man in letzter  Zeit einen starken Punkte Anstieg erkennen.
Weiter so


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Amokhahn* und *FlyingPC* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *DrDave* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *JeansOn* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Freunde - suuuper


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich gratuliere euch allen von Herzen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tomzen* und *DarthDeeger* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Spartan1337* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Tomzen* und *DarthDeeger* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 - und ich gratuliere den Mit-Rockern


----------



## brooker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Gratz an alle Milestoner! 

Hier muss man gerade verdammt aufpassen nicht einfach so aus der Top 20 geblasen zu werden!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und willkommen an *Sinthoras* 


*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* - eine halbe Milliarde ist mehr als rafinniert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *Alexander* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair* und *PegasusXY* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich auch von mir ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## Holdie (19. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Pakobbix* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *S754* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *rey* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Puppe* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DarthDeeger* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JakPol* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *`=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen und keinen doppelten gegratst. 

PS: Da wir 2 neue im Team haben konnte ich jetzt aus Zeit gründen keine Schilder basteln.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt da ein nachsehen.

Ansonsten TOP Leistung von euch


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Holdie schrieb:


> Ansonsten TOP Leistung von euch



Absolut ja


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle. 
Freue mich schon auf die Faltwoche. Morgen werde ich das Setup in einen anderen Raum verlagern um ununterbrochen eine Woche 24/7 falten zu können. 

So jetzt sind die 30 Millionen geschafft...
Aber unter die Top 100 habe ich es noch nicht schaffen können und obwohl ich schon die ganze Zeit fleißig am falten bin, macht ihr mir den Meilenstein echt nicht leicht.
Freue mich da schon auf meine ungekaufte 1080TI.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unser Team belegt Platz 12 Weltrangliste!   
GRATS AN ALLE!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Unser Team belegt Platz 12 Weltrangliste!
> GRATS AN ALLE!



Da hast du recht - ein sehr verdientes GRATS


----------



## brooker (21. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an alle Millionäre und Milestoner! Wie immer, eine Top Leistung vom Team  ... und ein herzliches Willkommen an alle Neueinsteiger und Zurückgekehrten! Schön das Ihr alle dabei seid! *



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da hast du recht - ein sehr verdientes GRATS



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ... was für eine Teamleistung!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Gratz an alle Millionäre und Milestoner! Wie immer, eine Top Leistung vom Team  ... und ein herzliches Willkommen an alle Neueinsteiger und Zurückgekehrten! Schön das Ihr alle dabei seid! *
> 
> 
> 
> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ... was für eine Teamleistung!



... und wenn wir schon grad dabei sind - *GROSSES* *GRATS* zu den *93,754,967 *Punkten von gestern


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Update für Tag 2 ...

*100,460,591 *Punkte - ihr seid *HAMMER*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

I´ll do my very best. (bitte mit dem Lallen von James vorstellen)
hab meine Punkte von Mittwoch zu Heute quasi verzehnfacht, udn hab eben nen etwa 10.000PPD Rechner gegen nen 230-300.000 PPD ersetzt


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Update für Tag 3 ...

*100,178,142 *Punkte - fast so viel wie gestern - *SAUBER*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber hey, kommt schon Leute, heute ist schlechtes Wetter wir brauchen noch mehr 

Ich muss mal rausfinden, wieso meine Benchtable immer wieder zickt. Nachdem bis gestern die GTX1060 immer gezickt hat, scheint jetzt das Board oder die CPU nicht zu wollen, ...

(Edit)
Ok, der Netzteil-Lüfter ist durch, grr. NT renn in OTP)
(/Edit)

Alles doof 

Aber natürlich trotzdem auch von mir Respekt an alle, die mitmachen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *1.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Watertouch, Mu((3L, schussmann, S754, psychodad666, jeret, Hasestab, dergunia, Chris-W201-Fan, **http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=352602Dude101,Pakobbix *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 


Die *2.*Mio haben erreicht:
*dergunia*, *TetsukaKeiji, **Chris-W201-Fan, **HappyHepo, **Dude101,**Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 



Die *3.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Chris-W201-Fan, **JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist, **rey, **Nobix, **Murenius, **HappyHepo, **Dude101,**Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 



Die *4.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Ogami, **Puppe, **0815klimshuck, **HappyHepo, **Dude101,**Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * 



Die *5.*Mio haben erreicht:
*DarthDeeger, **Stahli, **0815klimshuck, **Tomzen, **HappyHepo, **Dude101,**Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *



Die *6.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Dude101,**Pakobbix,**GenSkullHunter**, **LordRevan*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​Ps:
Ich muss es leider in mehrere Beiträger aufteilen da ich nur 25 Smiley pro Beitrag verwenden kann. ​​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *5.*Mio hat erreicht:
*-FairyTail-*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Die *6.*Mio hat erreicht:
*-FairyTail-*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Die *7.*Mio haben erreicht:
 *MODKiller, Mr.T_12354787854781054, -FairyTail-,  c00LsPoT*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



Die *8.*Mio hat erreicht:
*c00LsPoT*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Die *9.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Lubi777, JakPol, DrDave,  c00LsPoT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



Die *10.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Einmannkapelle, FlyingPC, DrDave,  **c00LsPoT
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



Die *20.*Mio haben erreicht:
*cann0nf0dder, **NatokWa, **moreply*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *30.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Ramonx56*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *40.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Grestorn, **PAUI, **Horschtl84*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *50.*Mio hat erreicht:
*SimonSlowfood*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *60.*Mio hat erreicht:
*u78g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *80.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Knightmare80, Oliver_Kuhlmann, kampfschaaaf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *90.*Mio haben erreicht:
*interessierterUser, Centurion, kampfschaaaf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *100.*Mio hat erreicht:
*kampfschaaaf*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *400.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Loebstraus, **brooker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *1.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Jerix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *5.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Ogami*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *6.*Mio hat erreicht:
*HappyHepo
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rarek (25. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... das ist ja mal ne Welle

gratz an alle ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen - und ein herzliches "Danke schön"

Update für Tag 4 ...

*101,695,958 *Punkte - neuer Rekord - *AUSSERGALAKTISCH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *1.*Mio haben erreicht:
 *Eintueten, **Mr.Freeman*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *2.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Hasestab*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *4.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Murenius*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *6.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Stahli, **0815klimshuck*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *7.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Pakobbix, **Spartan1337, **HappyHepo*, *Dude101*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *8.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Dude101*,  *-FairyTail-* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *20.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Owly_K*, *michael7738*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *90.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Knightmare80*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *700.*Mio hat erreicht:
*mattifolder
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## chischko (25. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Junge Junge geht Kampfschaaf ab... nur noch Brooker und unsere Biene sind höher... dicker Repskt!! Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Update für Tag 5 ...

*103,623,143 *Punkte - noch mehr als gestern; schon wieder neuer Rekord - *WAAAHNSSINN*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Moinsen,

na dann mal Grats ans Team und gutes Falten 

Noch ein Bisel mehr und wir haben den nächsten Platz noch im Oktober erobert


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Noch ein Bisel mehr und wir haben den nächsten Platz noch im Oktober erobert



Na ja, ich neige ja nicht zu Pessimismus; aber wir erfalten momentan (Aktion) rund 50 - 55 Mio. PPD mehr als "normal"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

wenns nur 50-55k sind, da lässt sihc was machen 

du meinst Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> wenns nur 50-55k sind, da lässt sihc was machen
> 
> du meinst Mio



 natürlich... *schäm* habs oben korrigiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *1.*Mio hat erreicht:
*micindustries*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *2.*Mio haben erreicht:
*DOcean, **jeret*, *Watertouch, **Mu((3L*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *3.*Mio hat erreicht:
*TetsukaKeiji*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *4.*Mio hat erreicht:
*rey*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *5.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Murenius*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *7.*Mio haben erreicht:
*the_ebastler, **GenSkullHunter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *8.*Mio haben erreicht:
*HappyHepo, **Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *9.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Dude101
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *10.*Mio haben erreicht:
*Dude101, **JakPol*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *30.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Uzi68*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Update für Tag 6 ...

*102,223,569 *Punkte - *ihr habt nachgelassen - was soll das* 

Neee, ernsthaft jetzt - *Super-GRATS *an euch alle zu diesem tollen "Tagwerk"


----------



## Dudeness (27. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Update für Tag 6 ...
> 
> *102,223,569 *Punkte - *ihr habt nachgelassen - was soll das*
> 
> Neee, ernsthaft jetzt - *Super-GRATS *an euch alle zu diesem tollen "Tagwerk"




Grats an alle Beteiligten.

Kann aber nur daran liegen, dass es bei mir eine Unterbrechung der Stromversorgung gab


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die *3.*Mio haben erreicht:
*gvt_Ionic, **Tobias_Ke4PCGH, **dergunia*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *4.*Mio hat erreicht:
*TetsukaKeiji*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *9.*Mio haben erreicht:
*-FairyTail-, **HappyHepo, **Pakobbix*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *20.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Lunaticx1983*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *30.*Mio hat erreicht:
*moreply*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *100.*Mio hat erreicht:
*Knightmare80*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die *800.*Mio hat erreicht:
*picar81_4711*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr ein GRATS und ein herzliches Danke schön an euch alle


----------



## Stefan84 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich kann mich den ganzen Grats absolut nur anschließen!* Ihr seid KLASSE! *


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Finales Update (Tag 7) 

... zwar nicht die erhoffen "nochmals_über_Hundert" aber wirklich respektable *98,802,929 *Punkte

Nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank an alle die bei der Aktion dabei waren - ihr dürft gerne alle bleiben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.Freeman* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Pakobbix* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... was sagt man zu *1,891,760,179 Punkten *...

Irgendwie fehlen mir die passenden Worte um eure Monatsleistung zu würdigen

- *Atemberaubend*, ja klar - aber es ist mehr als das
- *neuer Rekord*, stimmt, massiv höher als alles was wir je "auf die Beine" gestellt haben
- *überirdisch*, *nicht von dieser Welt*, *wahnsinnig* - ja, das alles auch

Am Schluss sage ich einfach - herzlichen Dank an das ganz Team, ein *fettes* GRATS und


----------



## chischko (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was so eine Faltwoche alles "anrichten" kann... extrem geiles Ergebnis und definitiv ner Push! Ich wünschte alle wären immer so aktiv... dann wäre die (in diesem Falle: medizinische) Wissenschaft einen Schritt weiter!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *clckwrk* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* und *Watertouch* und *Hasestab* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* und *gvt_Ionic* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grats an *Phil.E* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Mettigel* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Stahli* und *GreenFreak* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *woytkem* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* und *FoldAdair* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist ja wieder eine beeindruckende Liste von Jubilaren
Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *schussmann* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hasestab* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* 

Grosses Grats an *Amokhahn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* und *Hasestab* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* und *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *strulala* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* und *Pralinenpaul* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *strulala* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hasestab* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* und an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *micindustries* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Lubi777* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *micindustries* 

Grosses Grats an *Lubi777*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Nobix* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hasestab* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FoldAdair* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Ergebnisse - GRATS an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hasestab* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *trisomeyr* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mettigel* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hasestab* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kannst den 5 Mio. Post schon vorbereiten, die Markfällt noch heute 

Und Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan*



> Kannst den 5 Mio. Post schon vorbereiten, die Markfällt noch heute




Du hast aktuell *4,742,829  *Punkte; letztes Update *132,033 *Punkte - fehlen also noch "sportliche" *257,171* Punkte; schaut gut aus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es laufen gerade 2x gtx960 mir nem Xeon E3 1230, ne gtx950 auf nem Athlon x4 5350 inkl der igp und eine gtx 1060 auf nem Xeon E3 1231v3, das dürfte wohl klappen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 

Mission accomplished


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *FlyingPC

*Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, hoffe die 6Mio knacke ich heute erst mal noch, danach wirds wieder etwas weniger. Testlauf wäre dann recht erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *strulala* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *strulala* 

Grosses Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Scubaman* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Jobsti* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## JeansOn (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die Würdenträger, aber ein besonderes, *Großes Grats* an 

*Hasestab*

Du hast nen guten Satz gemacht, ich habs von unten genau gesehen!!!
Bist dann direkt vor Amokhahn gelandet ^^ - mach daß Du weiterkommst.

Ich habe gelesen, daß Du einen unserer Falter einholen willst. Nur zu, ich bin gespannt. 
Aber geh mal davon aus, *ICH KRIEGE DICH* wieder!!! 
Alles eine Frage der Zeit 
Auf ein frohes "Zusammenfalten", schön daß Du da bist.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Scubaman* und an *Chris-W201-Fan*

*Grosses* Grats an *Jobsti*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, allerdings fahre ich jetzt runter, na Beendigung der WUs


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* und an *Chris-W201-Fan*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Horschtl84*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *RJM85* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *0815klimshuck* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an die drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz *Grosses Grats an *Baggi17*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## Nono15 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@nfsgame:

Ich stell schon mal die Radarfalle auf damit ich Dich wenigstens kurz sehen kann wenn Du an mir vorbeischießt wie ne Rakete


----------



## Hasestab (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hatte ja gehofft ich bekomme in auch noch , aber mit der 1070 wars das wohl!


GrussHase


----------



## nfsgame (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hasestab schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gehofft ich bekomme in auch noch , aber mit der 1070 wars das wohl!
> 
> 
> GrussHase


Aufgeben ist nicht  ! Ich dachte du nimmst die Herausforderung des Wettrüstens an .


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## Hasestab (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Aufgeben ist nicht  ! Ich dachte du nimmst die Herausforderung des Wettrüstens an .



Naja ,stimmt schon. Die 760 und 560ti könnte man rausschmeissen.  Bringen nur 140-145 k . 
Die Hardware muss erstmal da sein. Oder hab ich was verpasst? 

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann auf zum Kauf 

Spaß beiseite, ich könnte auch Zeitweise ne 1080Ti laufen lassen, wenn ich se hätte, hab ich aber nicht, also muss ich bei den GTX 950/960/780Ti/1060 bleiben, die hier liegen.
Die 4 HD5770 lohnen ja quasi nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Nobix* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *woytkem* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder mal eine beeindruckende Liste - Grats euch allen

Und ein "Sonder-" an *ADG-Mike-Germany *- 700 Mio. sind schon eine Hausnummer; bald winkt bei deinem Tempo Platz 5 des Teams


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *interessierterUser* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch Drei


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zeit für die Rückschau auf den Oktober ...

Ihr wart *SPITZE *und habt mit *1,396,200,010 Punkten *das zweitbeste Resultat *ever* realisiert
Herzlichen Dank dafür und


----------



## brooker (1. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... wenn es draußen bald nun schneit, ist drinnen beste Foldingzeit! Das wissen die Leute, wie der Bieber weiß, wann der Winter kommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *ChrisRyzen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ChrisRyzen* und an *darkEmperor* 

*Grosses *Grats an *moreply*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Centurion*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Brzeczek*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* 

*Grosses* Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *CoLu* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Donner und Doris - das "klingelt" hier wieder ganz schön

Grats und ein "herzlicher Dank" an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander*


----------



## JayTea (8. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats auch zu dieser konstanten Leistung! 
Das mag ich besonders sehr gerne.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Paolo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So 40 Millionen sind geschafft. Die 50 sind nicht mehr weit entfernt. 
Die werden dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch vollgemacht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Spiti* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Nobix* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti*  und an *Nobix*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen:
Grats an *pinna* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *pinna* 


*Grosses* Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *SimonSlowfood*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke !


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hasestab* und an *nfsgame*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *rcartesius* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* 

*Grosses *Grats an *rcartesius*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Stefan84* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *Stefan84*


----------



## Stefan84 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich danke euch 

An die anderen FalterInnen geht aber auch ein sehr sehr großes GRATS nach draußen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PAUI* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## Amigafan (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz *großes Grats* gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *1.200. *Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz *großes Grats* gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *1.200. *Mio



*S A U B E R* -


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *folding_hoomer* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Amigafan (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank

Meine Grats gehen an alle "Mit-Millionäre"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz *großes Grats* gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *1.200. *Mio



HAMMER!

Dank Dir


----------



## moreply (19. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Amigafan schrieb:


> Ganz *großes Grats* gehen an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *1.200. *Mio



Wirklich Klasse!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna* 

*Grosses* Grats an *PCGH_Team_alexk94* und an *Hansi92* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *folding_hoomer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ernei* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *ernei*


----------



## brooker (21. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... was hier auch die alten Hasen, 
sind wie wild am Rasen.
Keine WU wird alt,
drum wird der Output nicht kalt.
Und schaut man auf die Zahlen,
ist das wirklich kein Prahlen,
die Zeit rückt näher wenn,
Team 70335 ist in der Top 10. 

Team PCGH rockt! Wahnsinn was hier täglich abgeliefert wird! Danke dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *primsam* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *schussmann* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* und *Hasestab* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein *GRATS* an euch alle - und ein "Dankeschön"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DKK007*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* und *Hasestab* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (28. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## Nono15 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Hab meine persönlichen Ziele erreicht, noch vor Weihnachten der Wissenschaft durch das Knacken der 40 Mio-Marke weiterzuhelfen, und auf der ersten Seite der Statistik unter den Besten 100 zu erscheinen  
Weiter geht´s, demnächst mischt eine GTX1070Ti mit.


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie es aussieht sind gerade wohl viele am aufrüsten! 
Gefällt mir! Weiter so 
Wenn wir so weiter machen, erreichen wir bald die 50 Millionen Average PPD.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich würde gerne, aber dafür ist kein Budget da 
Die 1060 war schon nicht geplant


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sonst frag mal bei Brooker nach. Wenn es ein 24/7 Falter sein soll, lässt sich da bestimmt was organisieren. (FoPaSa)
Vielleicht sogar in Richtung 1080 

PS:
Sry wenn das jetzt zu sehr offtopic war.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Thx, ich weiß, zumal Brooker kein 35km weg ist, aber 24/7 Folding geht nicht. Zumindest nicht mit solchen Karten.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wobei ich mittlerweile nur mit der 1050ti und 3 Kernen des i5 die 41 Mio Marke geknackt habe. Geht also auch mit Einsteigerkarten, wenn die 24/7 laufen. Insbesondere ist die Karte fast lautlos und stört damit auch nachts nicht. FaH wird eigentlich nur zum Spielen pausiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... nun aber BTT - ok??

Es hat noch jede Menge Platz in der Rumpelkammer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alexander* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Campari* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein herzliches* GRATS *


----------



## nfsgame (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *rey* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* und an *rey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *400.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So absolut grossartig was diese Partnerschaft "anrichtet"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir grats, Hase.
Schon mit neuem NT, oder noch mit dem alten?


----------



## Hasestab (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke . Ja bin noch am schauen. Weiß noch nicht so richtig welches!?

Gruss


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dark Power ab 850W


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dark Power ab 850W


Ist zwar eigentlich Offtopic hier, aber ich hab ein Dark Power Pro 11 850W in meinem Faltserver.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Horschtl84* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Horschtl84*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *woytkem* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ramonx56 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke erstmal. 

Grats auch an die anderen Milestoner.
50 Millionen Punkte sind geknackt. Mein persönliches Jahres ziel habe ich damit erreicht.
Ich denke bis zum Jahresende werden locker auch die 60 Millionen drin sein.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann vielleicht ein paar Umbauarbeiten vornehmen und mein Schlafzimmer in ein eigenes Zimmer umziehen. 
Das würde dann bedeuten, dass der PC auch nachts durchlaufen könnte.
Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ich das Ganze jetzt noch nicht mache: Der Raum steht momentan voll mit PC Hardware. 
Arbeite nämlich gerade mit brooker an einem "kleinen" Projekt... Demnächst sollte also immer mal wieder neue FoPaSa Hardware zur Verfügung stehen.
Von daher: Weiter so und Happy Folding!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *schussmann* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch diese drei verdienen ein *GRATS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## Falco (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

dankeschön, war mir ein vergnügen und in 5 minuten geht es weiter!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *OggiRSfp* 

*Grosses* Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jerix* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jerix* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und ein herzliches Dankeschön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sophie1911* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sophie1911*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.Freeman* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Falco (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an alle


----------



## Nono15 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich noch diese Jahr die 50 Mio überschreiten würde


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## nfsgame (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schankedön ! Jetzt habt ihr erstmal bisschen Lücke bis zum nächsten Grats... So 1,3 Monate .


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Schankedön ! Jetzt habt ihr erstmal bisschen Lücke bis zum nächsten Grats... So 1,3 Monate .



Du Glücklicher - bei mir dauert es noch ca. 11 Monate bis die 20 Milliarden voll sind


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LordRevan* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LordRevan (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke! Nächstes Jahr muss dann auch mal eine neue GPU her, damit ich meine Punkteausbeute mal etwas verbessern kann...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *OggiRSfp* und an *LordRevan*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :​ Grats an *Alex_k* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :​ Grats an *Alex_k* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch drei - und willkommen an "noch_ein_Alex"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *heamer* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *heamer*


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... auch wenn man nicht schaut hier täglich rein, 
kann man absolut sicher sein,
beinahe täglich kommt jemand neues dazu,
und die Member lassen keine Ruhe. 
Hier wird gefaltet bis kracht,
und die Millionen purzeln nur so, geb acht,
die Milestoner hauts auch nur so raus,
den fiesen Krankenheiten machen wir so den Garaus.
PCGH rockt!  Danke für Euren Einsatz!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *schussmann* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats (schon wieder ) an *schussmann*


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## Hasestab (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön!!!! Auf zur nächsten 100 Mille.

Gruss


----------



## Schussmann (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mann gibt sich ja Mühe^^

aber die 100 Mille das dauert noch bissi


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses* Grats an *kampfschaaaf* und an *voodoman

*... und ein ganz herzliches DANKESCHÖN


----------



## voodoman (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *rey* 

 *Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany *


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nun sind wir im 2018 angekommen - und sind auch weiterhin auf dem Weg "zu neuen Ufern"
Aber noch ein kurzer Blick zurück....

Ich gratuliere euch allen zu *1,482,176,065* "Dezember-Punkten"
Das ist nicht nur das zweitbeste Monats-Resultat ever - es sind auch fast 400 Mio. mehr als vor einem Jahr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek* und *schussmann* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Brzeczek* und *schussmann* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine tolle erste "Ladung"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *qiller* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *qiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *qiller* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Der_Schlaecht* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *qiller* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *NeroMG* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *wait* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Der_Schlaecht* 

Grats an *qiller* und an *NeroMG* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *wait*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller *- gehst ja ganz schön ab


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *micindustries* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *qiller* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *micindustries* und an *qiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Phil.E* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* und an *Phil.E* 


*Grosses* Grats an *Hansi92*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* 

*Grosses* Grats an *jared566*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *qiller* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* und an *qiller* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hackfloisch* und an *u78g*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich muss mich (schon wieder) wiederholen - was mir grossen Spass macht

Grats an *qiller *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses *Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *qiller* 


*Grosses* Grats an *Ramonx56*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *Owly_K* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *mattifolder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *illemination* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *illemination* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Ronny* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *DKK007* und an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *BarnieGeroelheimer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *AdelskroneExport* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *AdelskroneExport*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Knutowskie* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Knutowskie* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## nfsgame (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke  !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Murenius* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Nobix* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mettigel* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Murenius*, an *Nobix* und an *Mettigel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Topper_Harley* und an *Chris-W201-Fan*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, hoffe die Faltwoche bringt es noch zur 20.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und ihr habt den "Dezember-Wahnsinn" noch getoppt 

*MEGA-Grats *zu eurem Januar-Ergebnis von* 1,496,387,336 *Punkten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Warte mal den Februar ab


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Warte mal den Februar ab



 Was glaubst du worauf ich mich freue wie *BOLLE*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich mich auch.
Hoffentlich passiert nicht das, was heute Nacht bei mir war, in der Faltwoche, 5h kein Netz, sehr komisch.
Das wäre glaub doof.

Edit: ich hoffe ja auf Platz 10 für die Teamweltrangliste am 10.2


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die drei, ich war leider zu langsam heute, knappt 2 Stunden später waren die 10 geknackt 

Edit:
Man merkt das viele sich schon warm falten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *Norbert_Dee* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, morgen hätte aber gereicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Danke, morgen hätte aber gereicht


Das hatte weniger etwas mit dir direkt zu tun > ich versuche ab jetzt bis leicht über das Ende der Faltaktion so oft wie möglich zu Gratsen um überhaupt ne Chance zu haben den Überblick zu wahren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bei mir wirds einfacher, sind ja nur noch alle 10 mio Grats fällig


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *t1m758* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Noch ein Neuer :
> Grats an *t1m758* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein grosser  an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *micindustries* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Now* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ramonx56 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratz an alle 
Jetzt geht das erst richtig los.
Frohe Faltwoche.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo, auch von mir Grats an alle, da wird wieder einiges purtzeln.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *micindustries* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...







A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Now* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich fünf Neue :
Grats an *AxiomGarden* und *Madworst* und *Navity* und *P-Magic85* und *firefly83_xx* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein weiteres Grats zusätzlich an *firefly83_xx* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* und *jeret* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ogami* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *rey* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## brooker (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... *Gratz an alle Millionäre und Milestoner. PCGH rockt!*


----------



## ZobRombie (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



brooker schrieb:


> ... *Gratz an alle Millionäre und Milestoner. PCGH rockt!*



Das sagt der Richtige: *500* Millionen Punkte @brooker, klasse Leistung!

Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir beide damals ungefähr gleichzeitig mit dem Falten anfingen, du im Gegensatz zu mir aber dran geblieben bist, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor deinem Engagement.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich fünf Neue :
> Grats an *AxiomGarden* und *Madworst* und *Navity* und *P-Magic85* und *firefly83_xx* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Schon fast überirdisch - Suuuuper und herzlichen Dank 



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Das sagt der Richtige: *500* Millionen Punkte @brooker, klasse Leistung!
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir beide damals ungefähr gleichzeitig mit dem Falten anfingen, du im Gegensatz zu mir aber dran geblieben bist, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor deinem Engagement.



Ja, wir können froh sein ihn zu haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und gleich 9 (!) Neue  :
Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *CrashStyle* und *DforThariel* und *Katajama* und *Mr.Novus* und *Olstyle* und *PCGH_country* und *Kess_Eleven* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein weiteres Grats zusätzlich an *Kess_Eleven* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *firefly83_xx* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kazadbaruk* und *Mr.Freeman* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *micindustries* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Murenius* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Topper_Harley* und *GreenFreak* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *blaubaer* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na dann mal einen Glühstrumpf an alle Millionäre , reife Leistung


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 Danke ebenso an alle anderen. Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und gleich 9 (!) Neue  :
> Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *CrashStyle* und *DforThariel* und *Katajama* und *Mr.Novus* und *Olstyle* und *PCGH_country* und *Kess_Eleven* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ober- ... Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

5 Neue :
Grats an *bastian123f* und *Frozen_82* und *Hauwexis* und *phoenix0_4* und *ruesselbeutler* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *t1m758* und *Madworst* und *P-Magic85* und *PCGH_country* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *firefly83_xx* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *copius* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cubanrice987* und*Ogami* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Padawan1971* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 5 Neue :
> Grats an *bastian123f* und *Frozen_82* und *Hauwexis* und *phoenix0_4* und *ruesselbeutler* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein Haufen Gewinner


----------



## Hauwexis (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Extrem heftig wie hier nur so die Millionen durchknallen. Schon Genial. Weiter so!

Macht total Laune


----------



## bastian123f (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Extrem heftig wie hier nur so die Millionen durchknallen. Schon Genial. Weiter so!
> 
> Macht total Laune



Finde ich auch. Jetzt gehts so richtig ab 

Auch nochmal an alle ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die mir geholfen haben. Ohne euch, wäre ich nicht so schnell dabei gewesen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo, es geht richtig ab.

Gestern etwa 90 Mio Punkte auf Platz 11 gut gemacht, und immer noch etwa 82Mio. auf Platz 10.

Verdammt starke Leistung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmals 4 Neue :
Grats an*BiggBoss* und*Audilemans* und*Doleo* und *Pommesgabel* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*heamer* und*CrashStyle* und*Cheleus* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MOE_ses* und *PCGH_country* und *Madworst* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DerKleineNils* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* und *Marc_&_Kati* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *firefly83_xx* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *copius* zur *7. + 8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*MODKiller* und*cubanrice987 *und*Murenius* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Topper_Harley* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,  mal sehen, ob die 30 am Sonntag noch fallen


----------



## Doleo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hätte ja nie gedacht die 1M zu erreichen. Am Anfang ist das in weiter ferne. Fühlt sich gut an, danke.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und weiter zur nächsten Millionen!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nochmals 4 Neue :
> Grats an*BiggBoss* und*Audilemans* und*Doleo* und *Pommesgabel* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Was für eine Liste - Danke an euch alle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumble, wir hoffen ja, dass es noch etwas so weiter geht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmals 3 Neue :
Grats an *F* und *Gremlin87* und *Lanf!re* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Frozen_82* und *Olstyle* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *P-Magic85* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *micindustries* und *OggiRSfp* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *firefly83_xx* zur *8. + 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cubanrice987* und *Murenius *zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *copius* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Speeedy* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dickes Grats an alle.


----------



## Ramonx56 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Dickes Grats an alle.



Auch von mir 
Freue mich, dass dieses Jahr wieder so viele mit machen.
Also die 100 Millionen Punkte mache ich diesen Monat auf jeden Fall noch voll


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nochmals 3 Neue :
> Grats an *F* und *Gremlin87* und *Lanf!re* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Freude pur - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten 4 Neuen :
Grats an *aprox86* und *Baker79* und *obiwaHn* und*toterkenny* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Audilemans* und *bastian123f* und *BiggBoss* und *DforThariel* und *Gremlin87* und *Hauwexis* und *Katajama* und *Navity* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *Madworst* und *PCGH_country* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *HarterKern* und *Kazadbaruk* und *Mr.Freeman* und *Now* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* und *micindustries* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Ihr *Wahnsinnigen!* > Die Forumssoftware lässt doch nur 25 Smileys pro Beitrag zu! 

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kess_Eleven* und *Ogami* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SilentKilla* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* und *firefly83_xx* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* und *LordAshtray* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* und *Ultimo* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Special_Flo* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats allen Millionären 
Thx für eure Leistungen.


----------



## toterkenny85 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wie geil. Große Klasse an alle!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle Zitronenfalter . Ich bin mal gespannt ob das Team noch in der Zeit vielleicht den 10. Platz schafft und lange halten kann. Möge jeder noch ein Brikett im Feuer haben um das heroische Ziel zu erreichen


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ihr *Wahnsinnigen!* > Die Forumssoftware lässt doch nur 25 Smileys pro Beitrag zu!



Weshalb ich es diesmal lasse - ich sage einfach herzlichen Dank und 

Und natürlich* MEGAGRATS zu Rang 11 im Welt-Ranking*


----------



## bastian123f (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So muss das sein


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Sache!!! Wenn das mal kein Update auf der Hauptseite wert ist...


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Platz 10 ist auch nicht meh weit weg!

                                                     Points Total

China Folding@Home Power:    39,070,635,582

PC Games Hardware:                 38,858,735,175


----------



## DForThariel (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Läuft doch ganz hervorragend, immer weiter


----------



## Hauwexis (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ja richtig krass.  Macht einfach nur Laune. In die TOP 10 zu kommen sollten wir wohl schaffen. Ich würde mich freuen.  Erstaunlich auch wie heftig wir dabei sind wenn man sich die AVG 24h Points mal anguckt. Da machen wir ja richtig Rabatz. Nur der 1 und 2 Platzierte kann uns da übertreffen und das einzigste Team das ähnlich reinhaut wie wir ist TSC Russia. Knapp hinter uns.


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Ja richtig krass.  Macht einfach nur Laune. In die TOP 10 zu kommen sollten wir wohl schaffen. Ich würde mich freuen.  Erstaunlich auch wie heftig wir dabei sind wenn man sich die AVG 24h Points mal anguckt. Da machen wir ja richtig Rabatz. Nur der 1 und 2 Platzierte kann uns da übertreffen und das einzigste Team das ähnlich reinhaut wie wir ist TSC Russia. Knapp hinter uns.



Oder das team "whitepages". Besteht aus 4 accounts, aber nur einer haut da täglich 40 Mio raus. Quasi wie unser TheWasp (bumblebee, oder?)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *2. + 3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *F* und *Doleo* und *phoenix0_4* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *CrashStyle* und *Frozen_82* und *Gremlin87* und *Olstyle* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* und *MOE_ses* und *P-Magic85*zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *PCGH_country* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* und *OggiRSfp* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* und *micindustries* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Neuer :
> Grats an *H31180Y* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Einmal mehr einen* fetten * an euch alle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich hätte da mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art:

Wenn ich alles richtig gesammelt habe, ist das die Tabelle der Top20 der Faltwoche 

Meinen Respekt und meine Gratulation zur erbrachten Leistung; ich seh schon die nächste Faltwoche, da kommt man dann unter 10-11 Mio Punkte nicht mehr in die Top 20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono15 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Würdigung der anderen Art:
> 
> Wenn ich alles richtig gesammelt habe, ist das die Tabelle der Top20 der Faltwoche



Hi, von wann bis wann wird da gerechnet?
Ich komm in dem Zeitraum bei mir auf über 10 Mio points


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

7 Uhr morgens am 04.02 bis 7 Uhr morgens am 11.02, da die Tage 04.02 bis 10.02 in Standfort 7h versetzt beginnen und Enden.

ich schaue aber gern noch mal, ich sag ja, ich habe es manuell raussuchen müssen, wenn ich da was korrigieren muss, tue ich das gern 

Edit:
Habs gesehen, habe dich schlicht übersehen.
Liste wird aktualisiert


----------



## Nono15 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Korrektur  

Auch von mir den größten Respekt vor dieser Leistung *an alle Falter die mitgemacht haben* (und hoffentlich noch bis zum 15.02. zum Welt-Kinder-Krebstag verlängern oder gar auf 24/7 mitmachen) , und auch an die TOP20.  Der WAHNSINN, was Ihr alle aufgefahren habt Leute 
Auch ne ganz große Würdigung an alle Organisatoren, Administratoren, Hilfesteller, und die tollen Infos aus der Community (Tipps, Leistungsdaten, News and so on)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch den Top 10, Top 20, Top 50, Top 100, Top 500, Top 1000 usw. einfach allen Mitmachfalter


----------



## foldinghomealone (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich habe eine Übersicht der Top100 der Faltwoche erstellt:
Faltwoche 2018-02 / Top 100 - Google Tabellen
Als Datenbasis habe ich die EOC-Tabelle nach 24h-Durchschnitt genommen. Die Wochenwerte (avrg PPD x 7) weichen wg. Rundungsfehler um max. 3 Punkte von Chris' manueller Tabelle ab. Dafür muss man aber nichts manuell raussuchen.
Leider ist mir das erst um 9:58 eingefallen und es war keine Zeit mehr, die nächste Seiten auch noch zu kopieren, um alle Wochenfalter aufzulisten. Das ärgert mich grad etwas.

Meine bester Dank gilt allen Mitfaltern, die in der letzten Woche alles gegeben haben. Und natürlich generell an alle Falter, die auch davor schon immer ihr bestes gegeben haben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *philip.j.fry* und *psychodad666* und *toterkenny* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Audilemans* und *bastian123f* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Gremlin87* und *muhmuh* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*Madworst* und*PrivateCeralion* und *P-Magic85* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Almdudler2604* und *Cheleus* und *PCGH_country* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *micindustries* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* und *rey* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *moreply* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *philip.j.fry* und *psychodad666* und *toterkenny* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat nochmals heftig geklingelt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an die Helden des Tages. Skoal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die nächsten 3 Neuen :
Grats an *Dr.Bakterius* und *ReDD_1973* und *sug4r* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Gremlin87* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PCGH_country* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Pu244* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

1001 Dank, und allen anderen Millionären natürlich ein dreifach Falter flattern hoch


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Die nächsten 3 Neuen :
> Grats an *Dr.Bakterius* und *ReDD_1973* und *sug4r* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



... und die nächste "Portion" die ich gerne begratse


----------



## ProfBoom (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke 
Wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit für mich.

und ein EXTREM großes Grats an das ganze Team zu *Platz 10*!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und weil's sooo schön ist, hier der Screenshot ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich 2 Plätze in 7 Tagen !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*YESSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Ramonx56 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So viele Milestones nacheinander.
Ein großes Grats an alle Milestoner.

Jetzt habe ich die 100 Millionen auch schon geschafft. 
Zufällig habe ich mit den 100M Punkten auch meinen persönlichen WU Milestone von 5K erreicht.
Selbst gesetzte Milestones, die ich in den nächsten Tagen noch erreichen möchte sind Team Rank >50 und Worldwide Rank >3000 
So muss das


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DforThariel* und *philip.j.fry* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *CrashStyle* und *Olstyle* und *bastian123* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Gremlin87* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PCGH_country* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch an alle Millionäre sowie einen extra Tusch für das Team für das erreichen des 10. Platzes im Ranking.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DforThariel* und *philip.j.fry* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch


----------



## bastian123f (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an meine Kollegen. Ihr seid ein super Team


----------



## Hauwexis (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So macht das doch Spaß 

Was man so zusammen alles schaffen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> So macht das doch Spaß
> 
> Was man so zusammen alles schaffen kann



Absolut einverstanden 
Allerdings - ohne ein Spielverderber zu sein - den Rang müssen wir auch *halten* können


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da sehe ich bei Rang 10 ne gute Chance, bei den neuen Zielen, schwer zu sagen, da kommt auch anderes hinzu. Was passiert wenn neue Karten kommen, wie sind die Stromkosten bei den anderen Teams, ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Zeit wird es zeigen genauso wie auch der mögliche Zuwachs an aktiven Faltern die Wert legen auf aktuelle Hardware. Oder eben auch welche die es sich leisten können mehrere potente Rechner am laufen zu haben. Jedes Team egal in welchem Land wird sich die gleichen Sorgen machen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
Grats an *Organix123* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Organix (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank!

Die erste ist die beste Million, oder?


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man kann nie genügend Millionen haben...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Es heißt zwar die 1. wäre die schlimmste aber je nach Zeitaufwand und Hardware hat so mancher mehr oder weniger daran zu knabbern, aber jeder neu gesetzte Meilenstein ist das Beste und als aktives Teammitglied ist man soweiso geneigt das Beste zu geben zu jeder Zeit


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Organix123* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats und ein  an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch ein Neuer :
Grats an *Yogibaerchen75* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bastian123f* und *Olstyle* und*CrashStyle* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *dierkules* und *Gremlin87* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## bastian123f (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah 5 Mio. schon.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Neuer :
> Grats an *Yogibaerchen75* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



(Leichte textliche Anpassung) "Ich liebe den Geruch von Gratsen am Morgen"


----------



## Hauwexis (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulatiönchen an alle 

Es geht natürlich dauerhaft und munter weiter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ramonx56 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein weiteres Grats ans Team. Schaut mal auf die Work Units. Wir haben ganze 5M WUs abgearbeitet.
Außerdem haben wir zusammen bald 40 Mrd Punkte erreicht.
Weiter so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glühstrumpf an die Faltermillionäre und jede Schippe für den sicheren Platz 10. Man sollte selbst das sportlich sehen da jedes Team am gleichen Strang zieht daher allen und jeden ein " Hut ab "


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Ronny* und an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *CrashStyle* und *Olstyle* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Thnx


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch


----------



## Hauwexis (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulatiönchen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DforThariel* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MODKiller* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gut gemacht. Weiter so!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DforThariel* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gratse euch auch gerne


----------



## Hauwexis (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulatiönchen an alle ! Geht ja voran


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Neuer gibt sich die Ehre :
Grats an *RokE03* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *RokE03* 

Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk* 

Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## Hauwexis (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke .

Es geht immer weiter !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Doleo (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* und an *Hauwexis* 


Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Phil.E* 


*Grosses* Grats an *Paolo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulatiönchen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *kaltmetall 

*Im Gegensatz zu deinem Namen ist das *HEISSSSS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AdelskroneExport* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AdelskroneExport*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Babbavs* und *PCGH_Team_alexk94* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Viele viele neue Namen, ist das schön. Einen dank an alle Falter!


----------



## Hauwexis (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gut gemacht.


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*GROSS*-Gratsen ist eines meiner liebsten Hobbys  an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.Freeman* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *clckwrk* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch 
Und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ja, du rockst


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun ist es soweit - der 1. März
Also Zeit um mit euch "abzurechnen"

Ihr habt im Februar die *unglaubliche* Summe von* 2,117,098,931 *Punkten erfaltet ; das ist einfach nur  und verdient ein 
Der erreichte 10. Rang weltweit ist - wenn ihr in diesem Tempo "weiterschaufelt" - in massiven Gotthardgranit gemeisselt 

Ich danke euch allen für euren *MEGA*-Einsatz für die gute Sache; ich bin stolz ein Teil von diesem Superteam zu sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist der Gotthard nicht zum großteil Karst?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *GreenFreak*


----------



## Hauwexis (1. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Lanf!re* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Sophie1911* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *crackajack* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lanf!re* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## nfsgame (4. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *rcartesius* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *rcartesius* zur *40.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein *GROSSES* Grats euch beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *qiller*


----------



## Hauwexis (6. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sauber.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz **Grosses* Grats an *FoPaSa-70335 :pcghrocks:*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz **Grosses* Grats an *FoPaSa-70335 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FAaBbiii* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FAaBbiii* 


Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## Hauwexis (9. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Freyn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Owly_K*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Organix123* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* und an *Organix123* 

*Grosses* Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## JayTea (17. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*He**rz**li**ch**en**Gl**ück**wu**ns**ch* zum Folding-Geburtstag (nachträglich) an A.Meier-PS3 und besten Dank für das zuverlässige Gratsen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* und *Hasestab* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​@JeyTea:
Danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.:
Bumbelbee faltet auf den Tag genau einen Monat länger als ich für unser Team.


----------



## Hasestab (17. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Organix123* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Grats auch von mir​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kazadbaruk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DoertyHarry*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DonDogma

... kann nur immer wiederholen "ich liebe den Geruch von frisch gefalteten WU's am Morgen" *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler*


----------



## Hauwexis (25. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ihr rockt alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerSitzRiese* und *ReDD_1973* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DerSitzRiese* und*ReDD_1973* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *qiller* 


*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123*

*Ganz* Grosses Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Nobix* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* und an *Nobix* 


*Ultra* *Grosses* Grats an *raFINNiert*


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach ja - übrigens

Der März war ein guter Monat - trotz Server-Problemen hatten wir ein gutes Monats-Ergebnis

Also, *GRATS* an euch alle zu *1,529,050,962 *Punkten


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *primsam* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Thorgrim3000*, an *primsam* und an *ReDD_1973* 

*Ganz *Grosses Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## nfsgame (3. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* und an *heamer* 


*Ganz *Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## Nono15 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## -FairyTail- (8. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* 

*Grosses *Grats an *-FairyTail*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Freyn* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Freyn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Organix123*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *NatokWa*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *TIF-IT* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *TIF-IT*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cruncher4711* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Organix123* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Cruncher4711* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Schmicki*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Duenner* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Organix123* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dies ist ein "Spezialgratsen" - weil aus Barcelona 

Grats an *Duenner* und an *Organix123* 


*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *PCGHGS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hansi92*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ProfBoom (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke, danke und Glückwunsch an die Anderen!


----------



## Hasestab (25. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jo Dankeschön!!!!

GrussHase


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein herzliches "GRATS" euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *amniberlin* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *amniberlin*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DKK007*


*Ultra **Grosses *Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany*


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Mai 

Der April war mit "nur" *1,376,761,599 Punkten *nicht gerade *DER* Überflieger

Trotzdem ein sehr respektables Ergebnis für das ich allen herzlich danken möchte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* und *sonntagskind* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *GreenFreak* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nfsgame* und *sonntagskind*


----------



## nfsgame (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *qiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *mattifolder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *400.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel* und an *Dampfkanes* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Doppel-Grats an *Dampfkanes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und Noch_Ein_Grats an *Dampfkanes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Chadwick_Wyler*

*Grosses* Grats an *Amokhahn*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.Freeman* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.Freeman

*Und ein *HEFTIGES* Danke an A.Meier für seinen tollen Einsatz


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dierkules*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* und *FoPaSa-70335* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle - echt


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke . Jetzt muss das Langohr aber langsam mal nachlegen, das wird ja ganz langweilig .


----------



## Hasestab (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich würde ja gerne ,aber ich darf nicht.
Alles bissle zu warm bei uns.
Naja , jetzt darfst du mit den 1080ern mal bissschen deine Bude heizen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Freyn* und *Paolo* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *schussmann*, an *Freyn* und *Paolo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## JayTea (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Merci vielmals!  
FoPaSa macht's möglich und ich freue mich wirklich, endlich mal wieder einen Meilenstein geknackt zu haben!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *JayTea

*@JayTea - bei mir dauerts auch noch "a Weng" (ca. 4 Monate) bis zum nächsten Mal
Die Luft wird halt dünn "hier oben"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* 


*Grosses* Grats an *Kazadbaruk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *FraSiWa* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *FraSiWa*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Dampfkanes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz* *Grosses* Grats an *Ramonx56*


----------



## Ramonx56 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für das Gratsen 
Endlich mal wieder einen neuen Milestone erreicht.
Auf das meine Folder noch lange weiterrechnen werden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Flunkey* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *pinna* und an *Flunkey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *ProfBoom*


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen lieben Dank, auf zum nächsten Milestone!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* und *Organix123* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schliesse mich dem "Rundumschlag" an


----------



## nfsgame (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Phil.E* und *micindustries* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* 


Grosses Grats an *Phil.E*, an *micindustries* und an *Derber-Shit*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *schussmann*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* und an *Chadwick_Wyler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## brooker (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... auch bei größter Hitze, macht hier keiner Witze und haut kontinuierlich ordentlich was raus!  
Gratz an die Millionäre und Milestoner  Team PCGH rockt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Helix* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Flunkey* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* und an *Helix* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Flunkey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DKK007* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Itslooklike* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Itslooklike*


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schankedön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *schussmann*


----------



## Schussmann (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankö


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dierkules* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *dierkules*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Derber-Shit*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* 


*Grosses* Grats an *JayTea*


----------



## JayTea (3. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeeehaaaaaa! Danke!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nfsgame*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *PegasusXY*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *dergeiger*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Now* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Now*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.Freeman* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.Freeman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mettigel* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mettigel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *OggiRSfp* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *RokE03* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut  - Grats euch allen

Und natürlich - *PCGHGS* willkommen im MIA-Club


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Dampfkanes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *PegasusXY*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *nfsgame* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *ThePainKing* 


*Ultra Grosses *Grats an *nfsgame *undwillkommen im MIA-Club


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Jobsti* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Jobsti*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *Derber-Shit*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Ramonx56*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Helix* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ramonx56 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *300.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 
Los gehts in Richtung 400 Millionen


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Helix*


----------



## PCGHGS (15. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *1.*Mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *HansMartin1975*


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschööön !  Wenn ich überlege, daß ich damals noch für meine erste Mio nen Jahr gebraucht habe...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein GRATS euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *DOcean* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amon* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Olstyle* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rallyesport (19. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen lieben Dank :*


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



 - was für eine Liste - Supersache; Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und ein weiterer Neuer :
Grats an *jawie* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *trisomeyr* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *jawie* 

Grats an *trisomeyr*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wieder zwei Neue :
Grats an *JumperM* und *MrBesen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Amon* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bastian123f* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Now* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Olstyle* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ogami* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wieder zwei Neue :
> Grats an *JumperM* und *MrBesen* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Nun gehen wieder die grossen "Grats-Pakete" live - so genial 
Grats euch allen - und Dankeschön


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sinthoras* und*Rallyesport* und*Slash* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Navity* und *Swatch* und *t1m758* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bastian123f* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Natürlich auch von mir eine Grosspackung GRATS


----------



## Rallyesport (23. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gern doch und die 3 Mio wird diese Nacht fallen 
Mein PC rechnet momentan mit allem, nur nicht mit seinem Besitzer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grats an *Tapideem* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *Audilemans* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amon* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Now* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Thornscape* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *harley765* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Nono15 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wow da geht ja richtig die Party ab


----------



## Rallyesport (23. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gern geschehen und die 4 Mio wird fallen, so steht es geschrieben, so soll es geschehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grats an *Tapideem* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Genau wie Nono geschrieben hat - Party pur 

Grats euch allen


----------



## harley765 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau wie Nono geschrieben hat - Party pur
> 
> Grats euch allen



Das Bier nehme ich lieber in echt als nur virtuell .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grats an *PCGH_Team_christoph1717* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Scubaman* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Audilemans* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amon* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bastian123f* und *the_ebastler* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Olstyle* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Ogami* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saaaauber - weiter so - und herzlichen Dank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MrBesen* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* und *psychodad666* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Swatch* und *Navity* und *t1m758* und *Rallyesport* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *ReDD_1973* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* und *GenSkullHunter* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bastian123f* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Olstyle* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* und *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rallyesport (25. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die 5 Mio wird jetzt etwas länger dauern weil die Vega bis auf weiteres nicht mitfaltet, aber meine xtra zum falten gekaufte GTX 1050 läuft seit Einbau natürlich dauerhaft und wird bis sie ersetzt wird auch nicht mehr aufhören zu falten (natürlich nur wenn der PC an ist)^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle und Danke für die Glühstrümpfe


----------



## Andregee (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Warum rocke ich eigentlich nicht? Nicht das es darauf ankommt, aber werden denn meine Punkte nicht registriert?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unter welchem Namen faltest und wie viele Punkte sind auf deinen Konto?





Andregee schrieb:


> Warum rocke ich eigentlich nicht? Nicht das es darauf ankommt, aber werden denn meine Punkte nicht registriert?


Nachtrag:
Hab dich gefunden (16Mio auf den Konto).

Wir gratsen nach den Millestones von Extremovercloking > dein nächster Millestones ist die 20. Mio

PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Ganz unten sind die Millestones-Gruppen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ach so. Ab 10Mio werden die Schritte dann größer. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

.. rate mal wie oft ich noch gegratst werde ,,,


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats Bumble zu deiner trotzdem noch vorhandenen Motivation


----------



## bastian123f (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> .. rate mal wie oft ich noch gegratst werde ,,,



Trotzdem mal an ganz dickes großes Grats an Bumble.

8. Auf der User-Rangliste und das hält er schon länger. Mein vollen Respekt an dich, dass du das durchziehst.

Individual Overall Rank - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich drei Neue :
Grats an*BuzzKillington* und*Agidius* und *MatthiasK76* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *psychodad666* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *Audilemans* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amon* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *heamer* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Thornscape* und *MODKiller* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* und *Derber-Shit* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hasestab (26. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke....


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gleich drei Neue :
> Grats an*BuzzKillington* und*Agidius* und *MatthiasK76* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne (und fett grosse) Liste - Grats euch allen


----------



## Amon (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man tut was man kann.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmal zwei Neue :
Grats an *Olgo92*und *Guru4GPU*zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JumperM* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MrBesen* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *psychodad666* zur *5.*Mio
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amon* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DrDave* und *HappyHepo* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *-FairyTail-* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JayTea* und *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JayTea (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawollo! Merci vielmals! <3


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und nochmal zwei Neue :
> Grats an *Olgo92*und *Guru4GPU*zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



So  - danke und *GRATS* an alle


----------



## bastian123f (27. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zum Schluss gleich nochmal 4 Neue :
Grats an *drngoc* und *SpuddH82* und *Teanitus* und *theFSU* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *AdelskroneExport* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Navity* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *Audilemans* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *heamer* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *schussmann* und *ThePainKing* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss gleich nochmal 4 Neue :
> Grats an *drngoc* und *SpuddH82* und *Teanitus* und *theFSU* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, noch ein toller Abschluss - ein  an euch alle


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der September 2018 war - natürlich auch der Aktion geschuldet - ein sehr guter Monat

So, *GRATS* und Danke für *2,079,269,922 Punkte *


----------



## ADGMike (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Respekt @Bumblebee zu > 20.000.000.000


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Krasser typ


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* und *BuzzKillington* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* zur *5.*+*6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*ReDD_1973* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *pinna* zur  *5.*+*6.*+*7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* und *Lubi777* und *micindustries* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *40.*+*50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *70.*+*80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *RG_Now66* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* und *voodoman* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Super-Wahnsinns-Grats* an *TheWasp* zur *20.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke,


----------



## alextest (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rallyesport (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und heute werden es 6Mio und ab Morgen falten je ne GTX 1050 und GTX  960 ab PC start


----------



## Nono15 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

merci merci 
zur nächsten faltwoche fallen dann die 300 mio, derzeit is mein system aber erstmal vom netz (mal wieder gründlich durchsaugen)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MrBesen* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bleifuss90* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *MrBesen* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen - und willkommen zurück *A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *jawie* und *BuzzKillington* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den hier hatte ich noch gar nicht "hinterhergegratst" - silly me
War wohl meine natürliche Bescheidenheit  

Grats euch allen - ihr seid Beste wo gibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *d3x84* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Spiti* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Belax* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Tapideem* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und schon wieder Gratsen für eine tolle Truppe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rallyesport*


----------



## Rallyesport (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke heute werden es wohl noch 8 Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Itslooklike* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *d3x84* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein Grats an euch vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rallyesport (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rallyesport

*Übrigens - wir sind auf Seite 1000 - so viel gab es über die Jahre zu gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* 

*Ganz* *Grosses *Grats an *qiller*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Derber-Shit*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Slash* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* und an *Slash*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *d3x84* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* und an *d3x84*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Slash* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* (schon wieder ) und an *Slash*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nächstes Grats an *Tapideem*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RJM85* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MrBesen* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Spiti* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chadwick_Wyler* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Grats an die anderen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke sehr die 1. 10 Mio sind gepackt. Werde aber wohl jetzt etwas langsamer weiter machen, wobei mich die 100 Mio schon jucken


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Spiti*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *Dampfkanes* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *dima86x* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Spiti* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Viele "Brüder" zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *dima86x* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* und an *GenSkullHunter* 

*Grosses* Grats an *dima86x*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *d3x84* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *d3x84* 

*Grosses* Grats an *PegasusXY*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Dampfkanes* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Dampfkanes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *arcDaniel* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *arcDaniel*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *d3x84* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* und an *d3x84*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gnaarl* und *J4ckH19h* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gnaarl* und an *J4ckH19h*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MatthiasK76*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* 

*Grosses* Grats an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Ramonx56 (9. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank 
Grats auch an die anderen Milestoner.
Leider muss ich die Folder nun aus finanziellen Gründen offline nehmen.
Bei Falt-Aktionswochen werde ich natürlich wie immer mit dabei sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an alle
Und ein Danke schön an Ramonx56


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *kaltmetall* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ultra Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *kaltmetall* 


*Ultra Grosses *Grats an *mattifolder*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Madworst* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Madworst* und an *Gnaarl*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MrBesen* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Madworst* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Now* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Gnaarl* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## gnarl (16. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank! Endlich 8 stellig  

Gratulation auch an die anderen!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *jawie* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma das nenne ich doch mal wieder eine Heldenliste - Grats an alle


----------



## JayTea (17. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke schöööön! 
FoPaSa macht's möglich!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (17. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation an die Oberfalter


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Lubi777* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* und an *Lubi777*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Madworst* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Centurion* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Madworst* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Centurion*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Blonk* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Tapideem* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *d3x84* und *Madworst* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Blonk* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch einer Neuer :
Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *Lanf!re* und *theFSU* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Tapideem* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Madworst* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und noch einer Neuer :
> Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke an euch alle - ihr macht uns zu Gewinnern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (23. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Mein nächster Meilenstein ist erreicht  
Und das wird nicht der letzte sein. Der Folding Only PC rennt und rennt und rennt.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hauwexis* und an *PegasusXY*


----------



## Rallyesport (24. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hauwexis hat mich schon eingesackt


----------



## Hauwexis (24. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hehe  gut das du es sagst. Habe nämlich noch gar nicht in die Tabelle geguckt


----------



## Rallyesport (24. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Haha ja musst mal schauen und ich dachte ich geh schon stronk nach oben 
Aber um mit dir Mitzuhalten müsste ich mit allem im PC 24/7 falten und das geht alleine ja schon nicht, weil ich ja zwischendurch mal meine Vega für das benutze wofür ich sie gekauft habe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* und *SpuddH82* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Tapideem* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k*,  *SpuddH82* und an *Tapideem* 

*Grosses* Grats an *ProfBoom*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## JayTea (28. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawoll, endlich im Klub der Neunstelligen!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *JayTea*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (29. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

100Mio ? Respekt JayTea


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Organix123*


----------



## Organix (30. November 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke!

Da der Sommer nun vorbei ist bin ich auch wieder regelmäßiger mit dabei...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *KosmoXdoc* 


*Grosses* Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## kosmoxdoc (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gratulation zu dieser Aktion.
Auf zur nächsten Million....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *HarterKern* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Schmidde* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *HarterKern* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Schmidde*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Kazadbaruk* und an *Owly_K*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex_k* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Hauwexis* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *GenSkullHunter*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Schöne Liste - Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alex_k* zur *6.*Mio​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alex_k*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und  willkommen an *Angry_Panda* 


*Grosses* Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankeschön. Aber ich werde keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen sondern schön weiter folden


----------



## Rallyesport (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich würde auch gern in der Geschwindigkeit falten können wie du, aber bei mir gibts kein richtiges Stück.


----------



## Hauwexis (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Mit was faltest du denn?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *Cthulhu* und an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Helix* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle - und ein herzliche Dankeschön an alle hier


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank.
Die 80 haben dieses Mal etwas gedauert. Ab sofort sollte ich wieder durchfalten. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rallyesport (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Mit was faltest du denn?



Ohje, mit einer GTX 960, einer GTX 1060, einer RX 570, einer Vega APU Grafikeinheit und ab und an mit meiner Vega64, die macht mehr ppd als die andren Grafikkarten zusammen 

Aber nicht immer alle zusammen. 
Ich hab mir als Ziel gesetzt etwa 10Mio pro Monat, das ist zwar eher langsam, aber mehr Möglichkeiten habe ich momentan nicht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Lubi777* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Lubi777*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *jawie* und *Audilemans* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Grats an *Zoonk* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda*, an *jawie*, an *Audilemans*und an *Zoonk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kosmoxdoc* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alex_k* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kosmoxdoc* und an *Alex_k* 

Grosses Grats an *stoic-x* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## Hauwexis (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Glückwunsch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

(Schon wieder) Grats an den Turbo  *DomeBMX90* 

Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## Hauwexis (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Geil 

Wünsche euch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Audilemans* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste Grats im neuen Jahr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Itslooklike* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Itslooklike* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch vier - und ein "weiter so"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc* und *Angry_Panda* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc*, an *Angry_Panda* und an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## Gysi1901 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Platz 10 ist erobert


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Sehr geil


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Hauwexis schrieb:


> Sehr geil



Sehe ich auch so 

Grats an uns alle  - und nun heisst es *RANG HALTEN *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Da!Andi* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hauwexis (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an uns alle  - und nun heisst es *RANG HALTEN *




Falsch.  Jetzt heißt es... den nächsten Rang zu holen  Dauert auch nur 1 Jahr


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Da!Andi* 

Grats an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Getford* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* 

Grosses Grats an *Paolo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* 

Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc* 

Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PhilippOstertag* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PhilippOstertag*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* und an *Angry_Panda* 

Grosses Grats an *jared566* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* 

Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## Hauwexis (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. Auf gehts zu 90 Mio


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jeret* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jeret* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Liste wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *KosmoXdoc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Itslooklike* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Itslooklike*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *newdeal* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *amniberlin* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jawie* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ProfBoom (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, trotzdem Danke und gz an alle anderen Milestoner.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *newdeal* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle


----------



## Hauwexis (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BiggBoss* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BiggBoss* und an *DerKleineNils*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BiggBoss* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BiggBoss* und an *SupraTrooper*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Doleo* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *BiggBoss* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Navity* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Seit gestern gehts hier wieder ab! 
50k incoming


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Doleo* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Liste - gefällt mir sehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DoertyHarry* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *tom0047* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Da!Andi* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So, nun läuft sie wieder - die Aktion
Ab heute geht es wieder rund
Da einige bereits Vollgas gegeben haben hier meine erste (eigentlich zu frühe) Tagesabrechnung:

Der 3. Februar (der "Vortag") hat uns* 87,144,369 Punkte *beschert - danke und  dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *Locras* und *mew151* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *newdeal* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *tom0047* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SpuddH82*zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Jeret* und *philip.j.fry* und *Scubaman* und *TetsukaKeiji* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Navity* und *KosmoXdoc* und *MrBesen* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an* Ultimo* und *Hackfloisch* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… na das lässt doch hoffen  - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und die nächsten zwei Neuen :
Grats an *bronsky* und *Karli* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Da!Andi* und *Sinthoras* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Doleo* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *tom0047* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Fention* und *Swatch* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ion_PCGH* und *philip.j.fry* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *Navity* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Absolut  - grats an alle


----------



## Hauwexis (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben gleich sechs Neuen :

Grats an *alphabot0* und*DrFleischhauer* und *Kisanth100* und *OutOfNothing* und *Ray_Htor_2991* und *Jibbomat* zur *1.*Mio​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ebrithil* und *mew151* und*Pommesgabel* und*sir_ole* und *Karli* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *newdeal* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Tobias_Ke4PCGH* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Doleo* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Jeret* und *TetsukaKeiji* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *tom0047* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ion_PCGH* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MrBesen* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tolle Liste!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben gleich sechs Neuen :
> 
> Grats an *alphabot0* und*DrFleischhauer* und *Kisanth100* und *OutOfNothing* und *Ray_Htor_2991* und *Jibbomat* zur *1.*Mio​
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## Hauwexis (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

sehr viele Gratse


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gleich acht Neue :
Grats an *Blyatman* und *de6400* und *Meph* und *DIY_Junkie* und *LiosNudin* und *SSDTurbo* und *TX112* und *xoxen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *alphabot0* und *bronsky* und *OutOfNothing* und *Locras* und *Baker79* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Jibbomat* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*Karli* und *sir_ole* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SpuddH82* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Getford* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Doleo* und *Swatch* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Navity* und *tom0047* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *OggiRSfp* und *JanThaSuperFoldingSpecialist*zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Müsst ihr es gleich so übertreiben dass ich sogar einen zweiten Beitrag brauche?  ​


----------



## Falco (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Läuft bei uns !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super Sache - bin echt geflasht


----------



## Jibbomat (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jibbomat* zur *2. + 3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhi, 
Vielen Dank.. Kannst gleich den 4er anhängen *fg*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben vier Neue :
Grats an *7Michael7* und *Exoryyy* und *christofweber1970* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Neue hat gleich zwei Milistones gemacht:
Grats an *bradayts* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LiosNudin* und *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* und *JumperM* und *OutOfNothing* und *Pommesgabel* und *alphabot0* und *bronsky* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Sinthoras* und *Da!Andi* und *Jibbomat* und *newdeal* und *Karli* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Fention* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an  *Doleo* und *TetsukaKeiji* und *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* und *Jeret* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOcean* und *MrBesen* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Navity* und *Now* und *tom0047* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle und Danke für eure Beiträge 

An dieser Stelle aber wieder einmal auch ein *GROSSES* Danke an A.Meier-PS3 für seine grandiosen "Listen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmals fünf Neue :
Grats an *E-WoK* und *luppellen*  und *Boandlkramer*  und *wolcke7*  und *Stiwi*  zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blyatman* und *Guru4GPU* und *meph* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bradayts* zur *3. + 4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LiosNudin* und *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* und *alphabot0* und *OutOfNothing* und *AdelskroneExport* und *bronsky* und *sir_ole* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Da!Andi* und *Karli* und *newdeal* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Swatch* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *philip.j.fry* und *TetsukaKeiji* und *Doleo* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *MrBesen* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und nochmals eine beeindruckende Liste mit vielen Highlights 

Unglaublich was wir als Team bewegen können


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Nochmals drei Neue :
Grats an *_LS_* und *V1p3R0105* und *dCode* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *wolcke7* und *7Michael7* und *TX112* und *DIY_Junkie* und *Stiwi* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *meph* und *Locras* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LiosNudin* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *AdelskroneExport* und *alphabot0* und *OutOfNothing* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Karli* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bradayts* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *benjasso* und *Jeret* und *Swatch* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und noch so eine Hammerliste


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und noch einer Neuer :
Grats an *Franky1971* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Boandlkramer* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Pommesgabel* und *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* und *Jibbomat* und *LiosNudin* und *bronsky* und *sir_ole* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *alphabot0* und *OutOfNothing* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bradayts* zur *8. + 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *heamer* und *Murenius* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und der nächste Neue :
Grats an *Snaker* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *E-WoK* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blyatman* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *meph* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *crackajack* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *bradayts* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## SupraTrooper (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke und Gratulation auch von mir an alle!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *micindustries* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die Rekorde purzeln hier wieder schneller als ich gratsen kann - *GROSSARTIG*

Ein heftig Grats an alle


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir Grats und auch Danke an die Ganzen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben noch einen Neuen :
Grats an *happyzym* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *happyzym*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der nächste Neue :
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Snaker* und *V1p3R0105* und *happyzym* und *de6400* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Boandlkramer* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Der nächste Neue :
> Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## V1p3R0105 (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats und Danke an euch alle



Weiterhin gerne !!!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* und an *Ray_Htor_2991* 

Grosses Grats an *Navity*


----------



## Hauwexis (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Doleo* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch und ein  an das *FoPaSa-70335**-*Projekt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* und an *Ray_Htor_2991* 

*Grosses* Grats an *DonDogma*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* 

*Grosses* Grats an *HisN* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *popo990* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Floxorius* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *happyzym* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch an euch vier ein herzliches GRATS


----------



## Hauwexis (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

glückwunsch


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Knightmare80* zu *200 Mio*.!
Grats an *PAUI* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *happyzym* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PAUI* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *knightmare80* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Snaker* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78* zu *200 Mio*.!
Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *nonamez78* zu *200 Mio*.!
> Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu* 9 Mio*.!



Dem schliesse ich mich an 

Btw. schön, dass du wieder bei uns bist - picar


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *happyzym* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *de6400* zur *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *SupraTrooper* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wenn zwei gratsen gratst auch der dritte


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *happyzym* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein Grats an *V1p3R0105* und an *happyzym*


----------



## SupraTrooper (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich bedanke mich und gratuliere auch allen Anderen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *happyzym* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mew151* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mew151* 

*Grosses* Grats an *SupraTrooper*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu *10 Mio.*!
Grats an *de6400* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu *10 Mio.*!
> Grats an *de6400* zu *4 Mio*.!



Musst du immer das letzte Wort haben??


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Musst du immer das letzte Wort haben??



Wenn ich es bei meiner Frau nicht habe, dann versuche ich es wenigstens hier zu haben, DAS letzte Wort.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es bei meiner Frau nicht habe, dann versuche ich es wenigstens hier zu haben, DAS letzte Wort.



  Wo du recht hast - hast du recht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Benjamin_Seliger* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *de6400* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir:
Grats an *Navity* zu *30 Mio*.!
Grats an *de6400* und *V1p3R0105* zu *5 Mio*.!
Herzliche Grats an *Benjamin_Seliger* zu seiner *1. Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Neuen :
> Grats an *Benjamin_Seliger* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle  - manchmal auch doppelt


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DKK007* zu *100 Mio*.!
Grats an *mew151* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *DKK007* 
 Grats (schon wieder ) an *mew151*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zu *9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym*


----------



## brooker (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ein GRATZ von mir an alle Milestoner und macht weiter so!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mew151* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *happyzym* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JeansOn* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein *Grosses* Grats an *JeansOn *


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jembir* zu seiner *1. Mio*!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Jembir* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *happyzym* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Jembir* 

*Grosses* Grats an *happyzym*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *mew151* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* und an *mew151* 

*Grosses* Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account*


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *mew151* zu *9 Mio*.!
Und: 
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SupraTrooper* zu *40 Mio*.!
Grats an* popo990* zu *2 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* popo990* 

*Grosses *Grats an *SupraTrooper*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *po**po990* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Tapideem* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Tapideem*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hasestab* für *900 Mio*.!  (Ich bin nicht mehr alleine)
Grats an *Hitch81* für *50 Mio*.!


----------



## Hauwexis (2. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

gratsis


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Tapideem* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hitch81* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hasestab*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu *5 Mio*.!
Grats an *Jembir* zu *2 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Jembir* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blyatman* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jembir* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. auch von mir ein


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu *2 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AM-Subaru* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AM-Subaru*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Am-Subaru* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zu *7 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *clckwrk* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats an die Beiden!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* 

*Ultra Grosses *Grats an *picar81_4711 *- *Hammerleistung*


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zu *6 Mio*.! 
Grats an *Kosmoxdoc* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105
*
 Grosses Grats an *Kosmoxdoc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jawie* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Lubi777* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *jawie* und an *Lubi777* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Derber-Shit* und an *voodoma*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *jawie* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats! 

Und: Grats an *micindustries* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Dankesehr.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *micindustries*


----------



## voodoman (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Thx


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *micindustries* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Blyatman*



Grats auch von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *andi77* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *andi77*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *andi77* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ProfBoom* zu* 100 Mio*.! 
Grats an *popo990* zu *3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *ProfBoom*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *de6400* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Alexander* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *clckwrk* und an *de6400* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Alexander*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *clckwrk* und an *de6400*
> 
> *Grosses* Grats an *Alexander*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Grats! 
Ausserdem:
Grats an *Campari* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Campari*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blyatman* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Campari* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Floxorius* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch von mir herzliche Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* und an *Blyatman*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin* zu* 3 Mio*.! 
Grats an *de6400* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *de6400* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin* und an *de6400*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler* zu *4 Mio*.! 
Grats an *Hitch81* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* und *ruesselbeutler* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ruesselbeutler* 

*Grosses *Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *happyzym* zu* 20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *happyzym*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *happyzym* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu* 8 Mio*.! 
Grats auch an *Floxorius* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jetzt machen wir dann einen Dauerauftrag für das Gratsen an Floxorius:

Grats an *Floxorius *zu *6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt machen wir dann einen Dauerauftrag für das Gratsen an Floxorius:
> 
> Grats an *Floxorius *zu *6 Mio*.!



Gute Idee 
Und natürlich (einmal mehr) Grats an *Floxorius *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Floxorius* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blyatman* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *de6400*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu *9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## JayTea (23. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



JayTea schrieb:


>



Ich weiss was du damit meinst 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an* JayTea* zu *200 Millionen *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein großes Grats an *JayTea* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## JayTea (23. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah, besten Dank ihr Falter!


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jawie* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jawie* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *jawie*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zu* 4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Blyatman* zu* 10 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PhilippOstertag* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *PhilippOstertag*


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PhilippOstertag* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81* zu* 70 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gandalf75* zu *400 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zu* 5 Mio*.! 
Grats an *ThePainKing* zu* 300 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *ThePainKing*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *theFSU* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zu *700 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erstaunlicherweise hat das noch niemand gewürdigt

Mit* 2,048,943,156 Punkten *haben wir im März ein *phantastisches* Resultat abgeliefert
Das sind - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere -* ca. 500 Millionen mehr als vor einem Jahr*

Ich gratuliere uns allen dazu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Paolo*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Paolo*



Auch von mir ein Grats!


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zu* 5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78* zu* 300 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Snaker* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* (im TURBO-Modus ) 

Grosses Grats an *de6400* und an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zu *6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an (Turbo-) *Snaker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81* zu* 80 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *d3x84* zu *10 Mio*!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *d3x84*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *d3x84* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zu* 6 Mio*.!

Und an das *gesamte Team* zu* 74,607,279 Punkten*!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mew151* zu* 10 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *mew151* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* 

*Grosses* Grats an *mew151*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Snaker*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da gibt einer Gas.....
Grats an *Franky1971* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *amniberlin* und *Franky1971* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zu* 300 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Grats an *Rallyesport* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Rallyesport (21. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hallo Danke Danke  Die letzten Monate war es bei mir etwas zäher was das falten betrifft, ich falte aber nun 24/7 mit einer RX 570!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats (schon wieder ) an *Franky1971* zu* 5 Mio*.!
*Grosses* Grats an *Rallyesport* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Grats an *Hitch81* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hitch81* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* und *theFSU* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Grats an *popo990* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *Snaker* zu* 10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*, *theFSU* undan *popo990
*
 Grosses Grats an *Snaker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* und *Franky1971* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *popo990* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Snaker* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *einJojo* zu *40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *einJojo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *einjojo* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 8 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Hasestab* zu* 1000 Mio*.!
Grats an *neocoretexxx* zu* 200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses Grats *an *neocoretexxx* 

*MEGA-Großes Grats a*n *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105*


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *V1p3R0105* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nonamez78* zu* 400 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Flunkey* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Flunkey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *flunkey* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu* 20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Hitch81* zu* 100 Mio*.!
Grats an *carax* zu* 1 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *carax* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Schmicki* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Schmicki* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *carax* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Schmicki* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *de6400* zu* 30 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *de6400*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Franky1971* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *popo990* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats an die Drei!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *popo990* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *qiller* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz grosses *Grats an *qiller*


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zu *40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Octopoth* zu *50 Mio*.!
Grats an *popo990* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Octopoth* 

 Grats an *popo990*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Baggi17* zu *300 Mio*.!
Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Baggi17* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Baggi17* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Kosmoxdoc* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *KosmoXdoc*


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *wuemme* zu* 1 Mio*.!
Willkommen bei den Millionären!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *wuemme*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *wuemme* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *popo990* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *popo990*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *popo990* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *nonamez78* zu *500 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *sonntagskind* zu *800 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *40 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *primsam* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *primsam* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *primsam*


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *voodoman* zu* 900 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu* 30 Mio*.!


----------



## voodoman (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

thx


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## u78g (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

....habe ich gerade durch zufall gesehen 
PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

noch 2 Tage !!!!

damit wir Alle nicht mehr sooooolange warten müssen, wird Gas gegeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



u78g schrieb:


> ....habe ich gerade durch zufall gesehen
> PC Games Hardware - Team Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> noch 2 Tage !!!!
> ...



Aber sicher doch - ich will mir/uns diesen Triumph gönnen
Glücklicherweise lahmen die "Bananen" grad etwas - somit bleibt uns der (vergänglich) Rang etwas länger erhalten
Allerdings kann ich das nicht ewig (so) durchziehen; es sind also* ALLE *gefragt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Maexen* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *amniberlin* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Maexen* 

Grats an *amniberlin*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Maexen* zu *1 Mio*.!
Grats an *amniberlin* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… und ich gratuliere uns allen zum Mai-Ergebnis …

*2,281,796,538 Punkte *sind eine echte Hausnummer


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NatokWa* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *NatokWa*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich möchte nur schnell anmerken....

*WIR SIND AUF PLATZ 9

 *


----------



## Nono15 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Geilo *


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wahnsinn! 
Dank "Vorwarnung" von brooker gibt es auch eine News dazu: Folding @ Home: PCGH-Team erobert Platz 9 in der Weltrangliste


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> *WIR SIND AUF PLATZ 9*


 *Grosses* Grats an *alle Falter * ​


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alextest* zu *500 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *alextest*


----------



## Rarek (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur schnell anmerken....
> 
> *WIR SIND AUF PLATZ 9
> 
> *



grad eben auf der Main gesehen

Glückwunsch ans Team


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Rarek schrieb:


> grad eben auf der Main gesehen
> 
> Glückwunsch ans Team



Wäre das nicht ein perfekter Grund um wieder loszufalten??


----------



## Rarek (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein perfekter Grund um wieder loszufalten??



ja, aber nein... muss erstmal mich um Klimageschichten Kümmern - zudem  geht meine 2. USV momentan nicht, dementsprechend möchte ich da nicht  experimentieren 

meine Wohnung ist zudem so schon 29°C warm - da brauch ich keine Hilfe durch nen PC zumal ich Strom nun auch selbst bezahle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

- offtopic -


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein perfekter Grund um wieder loszufalten??


Ich hab schon genug Falten


----------



## brooker (5. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - offtopic -
> 
> Ich hab schon genug Falten



... das kann ich glücklicher Weise nicht bestätigen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

So nebenbei....mein Büro hat momentan 33 Grad. Weiter steigend
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *TomTom90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *TomTom90* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergeiger* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *dergeiger*


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Megagroßes Grats an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY* zu *2000 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90
*
*Megagroßes Grats *an *=ADG=Mike_GERMANY*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *brooker* zu* 800 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *brooker*


----------



## JayTea (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Aber nicht nur dafür...


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *naluwams* zu *20 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu *3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90*

*Grosses *Grats an *naluwams*


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Duenner* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Duenner*


----------



## naluwams (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke Hab mir ein neues Setub gegönnt und hab dann mal gedacht könntes mal falten lassen. Um zu sehen was geh,t läuft gut.

 PCGH noch immer das beste team der WELT


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *marian8304* zu* 200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes Grats *an *marian8304*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90* zur *2. + 3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Duenner* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *dergeiger* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen zurück - A. Meier-PS3


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Sesharim* 

 "Speed"-Grats an *TomTom90*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Megagroßes Grats an *nonamez78* zu* 600 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Sesharim* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomTom90* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zu* 50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomTom90* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* 

 Grats an *TomTom90*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*M e g a g r o ß e s* Grats an* A.Meier-PS3* zu *2000 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zu *8 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* 

Grats an *TomTom90* 

Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* 

*Mega Grosses* Grats an* A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomTom90* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat es einer eilig:
Grats an *Sesharim* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *neocoretexxx* zu* 300 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomTom90* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* 

 Grats an *TomTom90* 

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *neocoretexxx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Hackfloisch* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses Grats *an *Hackfloisch*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats (schon wieder ) an *Sesharim*


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomTom90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomTom90* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Marc_&_Kati*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *jared566* zu* 50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *jared566*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomTom90* zu* 10 Mio*.!
Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* 

 Grosses Grats an *TomTom90*

*Grosses Grats *an *Kazadbaruk*


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Rallyesport* zu *70 Mio*.!
Grats an *the_owl* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *the_owl* 

*Grosses Grats* an *Rallyesport*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *the_owl* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *theFSU* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *TomTom90* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Angry_Panda* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rallyesport (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses Grats *an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sesharim (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

danke , kleine faltpause weil bullenhitze


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* zu* 5 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Itslooklike* zu *5 Mio*!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* 

Grats an *Itslooklike*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *RokE03* und *Itslooklike* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Juni 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *RokE03* und *Itslooklike* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, wo warst du so lang? Schön dass du wieder da bist! Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Boah, wo warst du so lang? Schön dass du wieder da bist! Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht....





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 1. Hab jetzt auch zwei Wochen Urlaub, bin nur drei Tage weg (in der Mopedgruppe gab es einen Streit (zum Glück habe ich nichts damit zu tun) der unsere Urlaubspläne über den Haufen geworfen hat).


Waren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag an einem Motorrad-Treffen hier in der Schweiz.
Haben diese Woche zwar auch noch Urlaub aber dank des Streits sind wir diese Woche nur noch von Zuhause aus unterwegs.



Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Neuer Monat - neues Glück

Grats an das ganz Team zu *1,899,009,513 Punkten *im Juni 

Die Zahl mag etwas "mager" scheinen - nach 4 Monaten in Folge mit über 2 Mia. 
Aber - und das ein weiterer Grund zum  - bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage ist das bloss 

*DANKE* an das beste Team wo gibt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ganz Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *madgerrit39*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *FoPaSa-70335*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *madgerrit39* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zu *900 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *nonamez78* zu* 700 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zu* 8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *theFSU* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *NoName11234* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NoName11234* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *NoName11234*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blyatman* zu *40 Mio*.!
Grats an *naluwams* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* und an *naluwams*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *jared566* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jared566*


----------



## JayTea (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Yeah, 30 k WU! 
Ok, ist einiges an NaCl dabei gewesen aber dennoch.


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* - schon wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Sesharim* zu* 10 Mio*.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Sesharim* - schon wieder   (copy and paste)


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zu* 800 Mio*.!


----------



## brooker (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... geht gerade gut ab hier, trotz Sommer und Urlaub  PCGH rockt!


----------



## sesharim (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

pfff 800 mio peanuts, Morgen hab ich dich


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Sesharim* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## brooker (16. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sesharim schrieb:


> pfff 800 mio peanuts, Morgen hab ich dich



*ganz gespannt schauen*


----------



## sesharim (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

öhm  mein Quantencomputer hat die 800 mio punkte ins falsche universum gebucht.


----------



## brooker (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sesharim schrieb:


> öhm  mein Quantencomputer hat die 800 mio punkte ins falsche universum gebucht.



... schade, aber die Hauptsache ist, dass die WUs abgearbeitet wurden! Versuche es bitte einfach noch mal.


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82* zu* 5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *JayTea* zu* 300 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alcatr4zz
*
*Großes Grats *an *JayTea*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## JayTea (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz GROSSES Danke zurück an das gesamte Team!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir 2x großes Grats!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses Grats *an *Franky1971* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *jared566* zu* 70 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *jared566*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Screwless* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Screwless*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Screwless* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *2.**Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ultra Grosses Grats *an *picar81_4711*


----------



## brooker (4. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats und Willkommen an *Screwless*



Und wenn Du uns nun noch deinen PCGH Nick verrätst, könnten wir dich auch zu Foldingaktionen einladen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *sTalk3er* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sTalk3er* zu* 1 Mio*.!Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *sTalk3er*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *naluwams* zu* 40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Gandalf75* zu* 500 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *naluwams* 

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cthulhu* zu* 50 Mio*.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra großes Grats an *voodoman* zu* 1000 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*MEGA* großes *Grats* an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## voodoman (17. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *nonamez78* zu* 900 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*GANZ Großes *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *HisN* zu *90 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *HisN
*
 Großes Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## HisN (20. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*strike*


----------



## brooker (21. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Großes Grats an *HisN* zu *90 Mio*.!
> Großes Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *60 Mio*.!



Bin gespannt, wann die 100Mio fallen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *sentinel1* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* 


*Grosses* Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zu* 70 Mio*.!
Grats an *sentinel1* zu *2 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *HisN* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *HisN* zu* 100 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *HisN*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *sentinel1* zur *4.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats auch von mir


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu *4 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *neocoretexxx* zu* 400 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TX112* zu *3 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TX112* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *darkEmperor* zu* 80 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Ultramega großes Grats an *TheWasp* zu *30000 Mio*.!


----------



## foldinghomealone (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumblebee, Respekt Alter!!!


----------



## JayTea (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wer kann, der kann...! 
Glückwünsche an alle Jubilare (inklusive mir selbst ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Super-Wahnsinns-Grats* an *TheWasp* zur *30.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... Glückwunsch an alle Milestoner! 
... BB, der Wahnsinn was du seit Jahren raushaust!


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bei mir war's kein Milestone sondern Geburstag, Folding-Geburtstag!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… zurück vom Kongress (Radio-Onkologie) und hundemüde

Daher ein "Rundum-Grats" an alle


----------



## brooker (31. August 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

...   ... CARO2019?


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Grats an *Blyatman* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an ( Turbo ) *sentinel1* 
Grats an *Fention* 
 Grosses Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sentinel1* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* 

 Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *sentinel1* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Krokonowaka* zu* 200 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Krokonowaka*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Fention* und *ReDD_1973* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* und *Fention* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *naluwams* zu* 50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* und *Fention* 

*Großes* Grats an *naluwams*


----------



## JayTea (8. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *200.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß man den dazugehörigen Nickname bei uns im Forum? 
Habe Sie/Ihn nämlich nicht in meiner Liste...!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Krokonowaka*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *haVoc_inc* zu* 20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ReDD_1973* 

 Großes Grats an *haVoc_inc*


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!!!
Grats an *Frozen_82* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Mega großes Grats an *nonamez78* zu *1000 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats  und Willkommen an *stephantime* 

 Grats an *Frozen_82
*
*Mega Großes *Grats an *nonamez78*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen im Club!!!
Großes Grats an *Navity* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *TomThomasTom777* 

 Großes Grats an *Navity*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 20 Mio.*!
Großes Grats an *AdamD* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *sentinel1* und an *AdamD*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *Frozen_82* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* und an *Frozen_82* 

 Großes Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *therealjeanpuetz*


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu* 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Frozen_82* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *tom0047* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime*, an *TomThomasTom777* und an *Frozen_82* 

 Großes Grats an *tom0047*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

WIr haben zwei Neue :
Grats an *stephantime* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zur *1. + 2. + 3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Letasiel* und *TX112* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *haVoc_inc* und *sentinel1* und *tom0047* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* und *Franky1971* und *Navity* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *nonamez78* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel*,*TomThomasTom777* und *TX112* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel*,*TomThomasTom777* und *TX112*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DrDave* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jawie* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu *5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *DrDave* zu* 30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *jawie* zu *40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* 

 Großes Grats an *DrDave*, an *jawie* und an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Frozen_82* zu *8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Frozen_82* 

*Großes* Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Fention* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PegasusXY* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *Fention* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ReDD_1973* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *tom0047* zu* 30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *NatokWa* zu* 70 Mio*.!
Ganz Großes Grats an *PegasusXY* zu *100 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TomThomasTom777* und an *Fention
*
 Großes Grats an *ReDD_1973* und an *tom0047* 

*Großes *Grats an *NatokWa
*
*Ganz Großes *Grats an *PegasusXY*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* , an *TomThomasTom777* und an *Frozen_82* 


Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991*


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *Frozen_82* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Karli* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime* zu *4 und 5 Mio*.!
Grats an *Karli* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *mew151* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *HappyHepo* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *stephantime*, an *TomThomasTom777*, an *Karli* und an *Frozen_82* 

 Großes Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991*,  an *mew151* und an *HappyHepo*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *NoneScope* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *_LS_* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JumperM* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TX112* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Da!Andi* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *stephantime* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *outofnothing* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LordRevan* und *TetsukaKeiji* und *TomThomasTom777* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Karli* zur *8. +9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *mew151* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* und *c00LsPoT* und *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *T0Mat0* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NoneScope* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *_LS_* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *JumperM* zu* 4 Mio*.!
Grats an *TX112* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Grats an *Da!Andi* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Grats an *OutOfNothing* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *stephantime* zu *6 + 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *LordRevan* zu *8 Mio*.!
Grats an *TetsukaKeiji* zu *9 Mio*.!
Grats an *Karli* zu* 8 + 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Frozen_82* zu* 10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *FlorianDH8FB, c00LsPoT* und *EaStBaYtiGeR* zu* 50 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *T0Mat0* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *NoneScope* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
> Grats an *_LS_* zu* 2 Mio*.!
> Grats an *JumperM* zu* 4 Mio*.!
> Grats an *TX112* zu* 5 Mio*.!
> ...



Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Albadros* und *Taurec0815* und *ring0r* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *GT200b* und *xoxen* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MOE_ses* und *ruesselbeutler* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LiosNudin* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SpuddH82* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *outofnothing* und *stephantime* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Jeret* und *LordRevan* und *TomThomasTom777* und *theFSU* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Fention* und *Karli* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *heamer* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Albadros* und *Taurec0815* und *ring0r* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



*SAUBER* - Grats an alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Taurec0815*, *ring0r* und *Albadros* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *xoxen* und  *GT200b* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *GT200b* und *MOE_ses* zu *5 Mio*.!
Grats an *LiosNudin* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *SpuddH82* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *OutOfNothing* zu *8 Mio*.!
Grats an *stephantime* zu *8 + 9 Mio*.!
Grats an *LordRevan*, *TomThomasTom777*, *theFSU* und *jeret* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Fention* und *Karli* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *heamer* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *cubanrice987* zu *40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Organix123* zu *50 Mio*.!
Ganz Großes Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *100 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *x3roh3ro*, *Skreyto*, *smagjus* und *computerfreak* zu *1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *sug4r*, *NoneScope* und *Maexen* zu *2 Mio*.! 
Grats an *Albadros* zu *2 + 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Baker79*, *7Michael7* und *_LS_* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *ring0r* zu *2 + 3 + 4 *Mio.!
Grats an *ruesselbeutler* zu *5 Mio*.!
Grats an *TX112* und *MOE_ses* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *OutOfNothing* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *LordRevan*, *TomThomasTom777* und *stephantime* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Audilemans* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *x3roh3ro* und *smagjus* und *Skreyto* und *computerfreak* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sug4r* und *NoneScope* und *Maexen* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Albadros* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ring0r* zur *2. + 3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Baker79* und*7Michael7* und*_LS_* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TX112* und *MOE_ses* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *outofnothing* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *stephantime* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* und *TomThomasTom777* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *x3roh3ro* und *smagjus* und *Skreyto* und *computerfreak* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Ich *LIEBE* diese langen, fetten Listen  GRATS an euch alle


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Gestern waren es "nur" *184,399,829 Punkte *(auch weil bei meinen Rechnern wieder die "I mog ned laaden"-Krankheit ausgebrochen ist)

Grats und ein herzliches *Danke schön *an euch alle


----------



## NatokWa (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Hatte letzte Woche schon 3 Tage "Vorgeglüht" um mein Sys auf 24/7 Stabile Max-werte mit AVX zu kriegen (4,9Ghz AC laufen jetzt mit AVX) und dadurch die Top 100 unserer Gruppe erreicht , gerade nachgeguckt und ich mach nen Durchmarsch nach oben grad *g* Rang 91 jetzt *fg*

Mein Mainsys und der Audiorechner mit seiner 1050Ti+ Ryzen 5 2600 laufen brav die ganze Zeit durch und heizen das Wohnzimmer *g* Heizung ist aus und trotzdem 25° im Raum


----------



## Hauwexis (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Hatte letzte Woche schon 3 Tage "Vorgeglüht" um mein Sys auf 24/7 Stabile Max-werte mit AVX zu kriegen (4,9Ghz AC laufen jetzt mit AVX) und dadurch die Top 100 unserer Gruppe erreicht , gerade nachgeguckt und ich mach nen Durchmarsch nach oben grad *g* Rang 91 jetzt *fg*
> 
> Mein Mainsys und der Audiorechner mit seiner 1050Ti+ Ryzen 5 2600 laufen brav die ganze Zeit durch und heizen das Wohnzimmer *g* Heizung ist aus und trotzdem 25° im Raum



Sauber, aber an mir kommst du erstmal nicht vorbei 
Mein Folding rechner läuft auch 24/7 und Heizung ist auch aus. Trotzdem im Zimmer 25°, das ist schön muckelig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Luke_th* und *blacksurgeon* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mit gleich zwei Mio´s :
Grats an *cyril15* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an*sTalk3er* und *Kisanth100* und *DrFleischhauer* und *computerfreak* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hygieia* und *_LS_* und *Albadros* und *7Michael7* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ring0r* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MOE_ses* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *outofnothing* und *TetsukaKeiji* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Knutowskie* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Luke_th* und *blacksurgeon*  zu *1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *cyril15* zu *1 + 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *sTalk3er*, *Kisanth100*, *DrFleischhauer* und *computerfreak* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *7Michael7*, *Hygieia*, *Albadros* und *_LS_* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *ring0r* zu *5 + 6 + 7 Mio*.!
Grats an *MOE_ses* zu *7 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *TetsukaKeiji* und *OutOfNothing* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *tom0047* zu *40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *SupraTrooper* zu *50 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Knutowskie* zu *70 Mio*.!

*Und:*

Ganz großes Grats an *brooker* zu *900 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Luke_th* und *blacksurgeon* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder eine Liste die stolz macht  an alle
Und ein DOPPEL-  an *brooker*


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… und es ward Abend und es ward Morgen …

*187,204,924 Punkte *sind es geworden       *GRATS*,  und 

Wich will mir gar nicht vorstellen wo wir wären wenn nicht diese "Load-Connection-Probleme" wären


----------



## Hauwexis (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Na ist doch klar. Ganz oben natürlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Amrateru* und *Easyriderer* und *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* und *eiernacken1983* und *henry2537* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *smagjus* und *blacksurgeon* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sug4r* und *Guru4GPU* und *Stiwi* und *computerfreak* und *cyril15* und *NoneScope* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grats an *_LS_* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Albadros* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LiosNudin* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MOE_ses* und *PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *DOcean* und *Jeret* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *MODKiller* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* und *Naluwams* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da mich die Fülle der zu Gratulierenden schlicht übermannt - einfach ein *MEGA*-


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Danke an A.Meier-PS3 für die immer super mühsamen Danksagungen!* Heute bediene ich mich ihrer, da ich es heute selber nicht mehr schaffe, sie rauszusuchen.....


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Amrateru* und *Easyriderer* und *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* und *eiernacken1983* und *henry2537* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DOcean* und *Jeret* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats an alle neuen Mio.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> *Danke an A.Meier-PS3 für die immer super mühsamen Danksagungen!*



Ja, auch von mir ein (längst wieder mal nötiges) Dankeschön an *A.Meier-PS3 *
Ich habe es zwar nie als "immer super mühsam" empfunden; trotzdem ist es - ganz besonders jetzt - ein schönes Stück Arbeit

Gleichzeitig auch ein *GRATS* an alle zu den gestrigen *174,029,829 Punkten*
Ohne die besch***eidenen Serverleistungen (und somit ohne meine rabiaten Verluste durch Faltstillstände) wäre es natürlich noch einiges mehr geworden


----------



## NatokWa (26. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Kann die Serverprobs bestätigen ... meine Logs sagen teils was von 20 Minuten um EINE WU runter zu laden ... aber wenigstens KONNTE ich sie laden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Hodini* und *FreiZeitGeipel* und *Keksdt* zur *1.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *x3roh3ro* und *Taurec0815* und *Easyriderer* und *eiernacken1983* und *Skreyto* zur *2.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *Maexen* und *blacksurgeon* zur *3.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *cyril15* zur *4.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *Hygieia* und *7Michael7* und *JumperM* zur *5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *computerfreak* zur *4. + 5.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *TX112* zur *7.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grats an *LiosNudin* zur *8.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grosses Grats an *Karli* und *Snaker* zur *20.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 **


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grosses Grats an *J4ckH19h* zur *30.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *70.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *300.*Mio
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FreiZeitGeipel*, *Hodini* und *Keksdt* zu *1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *Taurec0815*, *eiernacken1983*, *x3roh3ro*, *Easyriderer* und *Skreyto* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *Maexen* und *blacksurgeon* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *cyril15* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *computerfreak* zu *4 + 5* Mio.!
Grats an *JumperM*, *7Michael7* und *Hygieia* zu *5 Mio*.!
Grats an *TX112* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *LiosNudin* zu *8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Snaker* und *Karli* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *J4ckH19h* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zu *70 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *u78g* zu *300 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Hodini* und *FreiZeitGeipel* und *Keksdt* zur *1.*Mio
> *
> 
> ...



Grats an euch alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *nWoMaverick*, *ZeXes*, *Ratatosk*, *Ramons01*, *Tsch4rly* und *Sonnenheim* zu *1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *Amrateru* und *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *sTalk3er*, *eiernacken1983* und *DrFleischhauer* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *NoneScope* und *blacksurgeon* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *cyril15* zu *5 + 6 Mio*.!
Grats an *7Michael7*, *_LS_* und *Hygieia* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *SpuddH82* und *TX112* zu *8 Mio*.!
Grats an *MOE_ses* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Mettigel* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Kazadbaruk* und *cubanrice987* zu *50 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Octopoth* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Special_Flo* und *PAUI* zu *70 Mio*.!

*Und:*

Ganz Großes Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zu *300 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Ramons01* und *nWoMaverick* und *Ratatosk* und *Tsch4rly* und *Sonnenheim* und *ZeXes* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Luke_th* und *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* und *Amrateru* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DrFleischhauer* und *sTalk3er* und *eiernacken1983* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *NoneScope* und *blacksurgeon* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cyril15* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Grats an *_LS_* und *7Michael7* und *Hygieia* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TX112* und *SpuddH82* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MOE_ses* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Marc_&_Kati* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* und *cubanrice987* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PAUI* und *Special_flo* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach nur grossartig was ihr da auffahrt - GRATS an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *LMarini* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Maexen* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cyril15* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *MOE_ses* und *theFSU* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Now* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* und *Navity* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *LMarini* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank und ein grosses  an euch alle


----------



## brooker (28. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... absoluter Wahnsinn was von der Community geleistet wurde! So richtig deutlich sieht man es an den erreichten Milestones. Vielen Dank dafür und genießt die öffentliche Anerkennung Eurer Leistung hier! 

Ebenfalls danke für Euren Einsatz und das Durchhaltevermögen an die User der "Grats-Abteilung". Ohne Euren Einsatz würde diese wichtige Information untergehen und keine Würdigung möglich sein!


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *LMarini* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *Luke_th* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *smagjus* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *dergunia* und *Maexen* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *blacksurgeon* zu *5 + 6 Mio*.!
Grats an *BuzzKillington*, *psychodad666*, *ruesselbeutler* und *Scubaman* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *Hygieia* und *cyril15* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *LiosNudin* und *TX112* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *theFSU* und *MOE_ses* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Now* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Navity* und *AdamD* zu *50 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *SupraTrooper* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *c00LsPoT* zu *70 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Maexen* zu *5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *stephantime* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Organix123* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zu *80 Mio*.!

* Und:*

Mega großes Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zu *1000 Mio*.!


----------



## Hauwexis (29. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

schön


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Saubere Leistung - speziell vom *FoPaSa-70335* - "Club"


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *henry2537* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *7 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *henry2537* und an *BuzzKillington* 

 Großes Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *LiosNudin* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Tapideem* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *8 Mio*.!
> Großes Grats an *LiosNudin* zu *10 Mio*.!
> Großes Grats an *Tapideem* zu *20 Mio*.!



Grats euch dreien


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *psychodad666* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu *40 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *psychodad666* und an *BuzzKillington* (schon wieder )

 Großes Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *BuzzKillington*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia*


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zu *1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zu *2 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *jared566* zu *80 Mio*.!
Mega großes Grats an *brooker* zu *1000 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *JohnKelly1972* 

 Grats an *DOMSTZR* 

*Großes* Grats an *jared566* 

*Mega großes *Grats an *brooker*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DOMSTZR* und *henry2537* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *smagjus* und *PCGH_Team_Sasse2009* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *dergunia* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Maexen* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Scubaman* und *ruesselbeutler* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *psychodad666* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *6. + 7. + 8. + 9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Hygieia* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TX112* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LiosNudin* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Tapideem* und *stephantime* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Organix123* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* und *SimonSlowfood* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* und *brooker* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## brooker (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... ups, und plötzlich war die 1 Milliarde PPDs voll. Kann mich noch am die erste Million mit einer AMD 7970/ GTX 970 erinnern. Wie Die Zeit vergeht!


----------



## JayTea (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Eine schöne, lange Liste. Sehr gut, Glückwunsch! 

Und ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich für den FoPaSa-Account die ersten WU mit der CPU zum Freischalten des QRB beigesteuert habe!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *HappyHepo* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *HappyHepo*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir:
Großes Grats an *HappyHepo* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Maeyae* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Maeyae* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem GRATS schliesse ich mich an


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Maeyae* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* zu* 2 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk*


----------



## naluwams (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Maeyae* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man das geht fix. danke. Gratz ans ganze team


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *eiernacken1983*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *eiernacken1983* zu *4 Mio*.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia* zu *6 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia*


----------



## Hauwexis (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

grats


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erneutes Grats an *dergunia*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dergunia* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Artas* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Artas* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats euch allen


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Artas* zur *6.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber jetzt ist was los....auch großes Grats von mir!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel* zu *5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *DomeBMX90* zu *60 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Letasiel
*
*Großes* Grats an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blonk* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein herzliches Grats aus Südtirol!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



… und ein Grats aus dem Berner Oberland


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *foldinghomealone* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *foldinghomealone*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *foldinghomealone* zu *300 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *SiX* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *SiX* 

*Großes* Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Maeyae* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Blonk* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Maeyae* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir Grats an die Zwei!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Maeyae* und an *Blonk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *Easyriderer* zu* 3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* und an *Easyriderer*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* und an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* und an *sentinel1*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Blyatman* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *Blyatman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hitch81 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *200.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Langsam läuft der neue Falterrechenkecht so wie ich mir das wünsche. Die 4Mio pro Tag sind das Ziel


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *Hitch81* zu *200 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *alextest* zu* 600 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Hitch81* und an *alextest*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Blonk* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein großes Grats an die Beiden!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* 

*Grosses Grats *an *Naluwams*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* zu* 10 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *jared566* zu* 100 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Mr.T_12354787854781054* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *jared566*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* und *JohnKelly1972* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* und *SiX* zu* 3 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* und *JohnKelly1972*


----------



## Hauwexis (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats euch allen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erneutes Grats an *SiX*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Artas* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SiX* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SiX* zur *5.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein großes Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SupraTrooper* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* und an *SupraTrooper*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *SupraTrooper* zu *70 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Puppe* und *radwar* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Puppe* und an *radwar* 


*Grosses* Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Puppe* und *radwar* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu *70 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972*


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *ovicula* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *ovicula*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ovicula* zu *1 Mio*.!Willkommen!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

It's time to send a *BIG* Grats to *LTTSpectrum *and his team.
You advanced 2 ranks and are now number 8 of the known world

And it looks like you are in a save position there


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Rallyesport* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Rallyesport* zu* 80 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* 

*Großes* Grats an *Rallyesport*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Skreyto* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SiX* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Skreyto* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Easyriderer* zu* 4 Mio*.!
Grats an *SiX* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Skreyto*, an *Easyriderer* und an *SiX*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ovicula* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Getford* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ovicula* und an *Getford* 


*Grosses* Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *ovicula* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Getford* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu *90 Mio*.!


----------



## Hauwexis (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Chekios* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ovicula* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sentinel1 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

 an:  Franky1971

Platz 99 der TOP 100


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> an:  Franky1971
> 
> Platz 99 der TOP 100



Ditto… und

Grats an *Chekios* und  an *ovicula*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *chekios* zu* 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *ovicula* zu* 4 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *JayTea*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *JayTea* zu* 400 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SiX*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *LordRevan*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *LordRevan* zu* 20 Mio*.!


----------



## Hauwexis (15. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Chrissyx* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Chrissyx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## sentinel1 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke .
Ich hoffe auf Nachahmer und ein bisschen mehr Teamrally .

Wo sind denn die ganzen OC - Profis, mit "echten"   24/7 stable- settings?

(Die spielen sicherlich alle Minecraft auf ner 2080ti@maxOC)


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu *100 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *SiX* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *JohnKelly1972*, an *blacksurgeon* und an *SiX* 

*Grosses* Grats an *Cthulhu*


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *JohnKelly1972*, an *blacksurgeon* und an *SiX*
> 
> *Grosses* Grats an *Cthulhu*



Auch von mir ein herzliches Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Pu244* und *Franky1971* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Pu244* und *Franky1971* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## Pu244 (20. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Großes Grats an *Pu244* und *Franky1971* zu *80 Mio*.!





A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Pu244* und *Franky1971* zur *80.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke

Meine Gamingheizung hat endlich die 80 Mio Punkte durchbrochen, das ist die gute Nachricht. Die schlechte ist, dass ich wohl bald aus den Top 100 fliege, es sei denn es wird ein sehr kalter Winter...


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *Pu244* und *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Mister_Novus* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Mister_Novus*


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mister_Novus* zu* 1 Mio*.!Willkommen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Angry_Panda*


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Angry_Panda* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ovicula* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu* 1 Mio*.!
Willkommen!
Grats an *ovicula* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Takei_Naodar* 

Grats an *ovicula*


----------



## Hauwexis (25. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *AdamD* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *AdamD*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ovicula* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *ovicula* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Ganz Großes Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zu *900 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* undan *ovicula* 


*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Darren_Ditmer* und *Wowbagger* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Getford* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Darren_Ditmer* und *Wowbagger* zu* 1 Mio*.!  Willkommen!
Grats an *Getford* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Darren_Ditmer* und *Wowbagger* 

 Grats an *Getford*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ovicula* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu* 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *ovicula* zu *9 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* undan *ovicula*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu* 10 Mio*.!
Ganz Großes Grats an *Hitch81* zu *300 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *ovicula* 
*
Ganz Großes *Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu *4 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *woytkem* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *woytkem* zu* 20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *BuzzKillington* zu *30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *woytkem* undan *BuzzKillington*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* und an *Takei_Naodar*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu* 5 Mio*.!


----------



## sentinel1 (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die fleißigste Biene ist weltweit auf Platz 4.

Alter Falter.... Respekt


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Man(n) tut was man kann 
Danke für das GRATS


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wowbagger* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wowbagger*


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wowbagger* zu *2 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Takei_Naodar* 

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Tranceangel2k*


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Takei_Naodar*
> 
> Grosses Grats an *Blyatman*
> 
> *Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Tranceangel2k*



Großes Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zu* 60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *FlorianDH8FB*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu* 90 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Großes* Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wowbagger* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Wowbagger*


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Grats an *Wowbagger* zu *3 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Takei_Naodar* zu *7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* und an *Takei_Naodar*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *mew151* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *mew151* zu* 30 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* 

 Großes Grats an *ovicula* und an *mew151*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account*


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Gratz an *PCGH_Team_Account* zu *100 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Blonk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *900.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *sonntagskind* zu *900 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *sonntagskind*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Getford* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hauwexis* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zu *6 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *Hauwexis* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L
*
*Ganz Großes *Grats an *Hauwexis*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Da!Andi* und *ScandaL.cH* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *600.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Da!Andi* und *ScandaL.cH* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Gandalf75*


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an *Da!Andi* und *ScandaL.cH*
> 
> *Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Gandalf75*



Auch von mir herzliche Grats!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da hat sich einer selber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht > Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *max31092* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *Mu((3L* zu *7 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zu* 9 *und* 10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *max31092* 

 Grats an *Mu((3L* 

 Doppel-Grats an *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* und an *JohnKelly1972*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu *5 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu* 6 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *DomeBMX90* zu *70 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* 

 Großes Grats an *ovicula* und an *DomeBMX90*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_LS_* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_LS_* zu* 7 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_LS_*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* und an *drewes.matthias* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Franky1971*


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu* 7 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *Franky1971* zu *100 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zu* 8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *drewes.matthias*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wir haben einen Neuen :
Grats an *Surallis* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## sentinel1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Bumblebee müsste mit seinen 35 Milliarden alle Krankheiten geheilt haben.

Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Surallis* 

Grats an *drewes.matthias* 

Grosses Grats an *ovicula* und an *Naluwams*


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Surallis* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *drewes.matthias* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *naluwams* zu *90 Mio* !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacDidi* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* zu* 2 Mio*.!
Grats an *MacDidi* zu *7 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *drewes.matthias *zu* 10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zu* 20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* undan *MacDidi* 

 Großes Grats an *drewes.matthias *undan *ScandaL.cH*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mu((3L*


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an* Mu((3L* zu* 9 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Getford* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* 


Grosses Grats an *Getford*


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *MacDidi* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Getford* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *mfulgore* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *700.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *mfulgore* 

*Grosses *Grats an *AdamD* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *alextest*


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mfulgore* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Großes Grats an *AdamD* zu *70 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *alextest* zu* 700 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mfulgore* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *max31092* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacDidi* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mfulgore*, an *max31092*, an *Easyriderer*, an *blacksurgeon* und an *MacDidi*


*Grosses* Grats an *ovicula*


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *mfulgore* zu *2 und 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *max31092* zu* 3 Mio*.!
Grats an *Easyriderer* zu* 5 Mio*.!
Grats an *blacksurgeon* zu *8 Mio*.!
Grats an *MacDidi* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *50 Mio*.!

Was ist denn hier los? Hat die Faltwoche schon begonnen???


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Mu((3L* zu* 10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zu* 30 Mio*.!

Und:

*Ganz großes Grats an A.Meier-PS3 für die treuen Grats und das er den Überblick behält!*


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* und an *ScandaL.cH

*Und ja, man kann *Meiers Einsatz" nicht oft genug loben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *Hitch81* zu *400 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *FireMarti* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Swatch* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *FireMarti* zu* 1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *Swatch* zu* 9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *theFSU* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *60 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Cthulhu* zu *70 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *JayTea* zu* 500 Mio.*!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *FireMarti* 

 Grats an *Swatch* 

*Großes* Grats an *theFSU*, an *ovicula* und an *Cthulhu* 


*Ganz Großes *Grats an *JayTea*


----------



## JayTea (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Merci vielmals!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses* Grats an *Blyatman* und an *NatokWa* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *sentinel1*


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Großes Grats an *Blyatman* zu *80 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *NatokWa* zu* 90 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *sentinel1* zu* 200 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *DavidZ* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Wowbagger* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sir_ole* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *TX112* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DavidZ* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *Wowbagger* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *sir_ole* zu* 7 und* *8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *TX112* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Hawky1980* zu *30 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zu *60 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *DavidZ
*
 Grats an *Wowbagger* und an *sir_ole* 

 Großes Grats an *TX112* 

*Großes* Grats an *Hawky1980* und an *Kazadbaruk*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *midgard00* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sir_ole* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *midgard00* zu* 2 Mio*.!

Und der Zweitbeste in der PPD-Produktion:

Ultra großes Grats an *Hasestab* zu* 2 Mia*.! 

Du wirst mich noch einholen.....


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *midgard00* 

*Ultra Großes Grats *an *Hasestab*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Guru4GPU* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *_LS_* und *cyril15* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Guru4GPU*, *_LS_* und an *cyril15* 


Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991*


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Guru4GPU* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *_LS_* und *cyril15* zu *8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zu* 30 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* zu *4 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zu *40 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *70 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *schussmann* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *max31092* 

*Großes* Grats an *ScandaL.cH* und an *ovicula* 


*Ganz Großes *Grats an *schussmann*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ultra Grosses Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Auch von mir ein....
Ultra großes Grats an *Bytes_in_Flames* zu *1 Mia*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ultra Grosses Grats*an *Bytes_in_Flames
*
Du bist unser inzwischen elfter Milliardär; wird langsam eng auf der Empore


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *darkEmperor*


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz großes Grats an *darkEmperor* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Scubaman* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *dergunia* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Scubaman* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *dergunia* zu *8 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Scubaman* und an *dergunia*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wilkommen um Club :
Grats an *NBLamberg* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *popo990* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *NBLamberg* 


Grosses Grats an *popo990* und an *tom0047*


----------



## picar81_4711 (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NBLamberg* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Großes Grats an *popo990* zu *20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *tom0047* zu *50 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Mirage_DU* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlyingPC* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Naluwams* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Mirage_DU* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Großes Grats an *FlyingPC* zu *5ü Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *naluwams* zu *1ü0 Mio*.!
Ganz großes Grats an *LordAshtray* zu *200 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Mirage_DU* 

 Großes Grats an *FlyingPC* 

*Ganz Großes *Grats an *naluwams* und an *LordAshtray*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *TheDracoArt* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *DavidZ* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Stiwi* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Maexen* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *TheDracoArt* zu *1 und 2 Mio.*! Willkommen!
Grats an *DavidZ* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *Stiwi* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Maexen* zu *6 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Swatch* zu *10 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *TheDracoArt* zu *1 und 2 Mio.*! Willkommen!
> Grats an *DavidZ* zu *2 Mio*.!
> Grats an *Stiwi* zu *4 Mio*.!
> Grats an *Maexen* zu *6 Mio*.!
> Großes Grats an *Swatch* zu *10 Mio*.!



Auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Z28* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *NBLamberg* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Taurec0815* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *TheDracoArt* zur *3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *smagjus* und *Linuxus1989* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Scubaman* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Z28*


Grats an *NBLamberg* , an *Taurec0815*, an *TheDracoArt*, an *smagjus*, an *Linuxus1989* und an *Scubaman*


Grosses Grats an *ReDD_1973* und an *ovicula*


----------



## picar81_4711 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Z28* zu *1 Mio*.! Willkommen!
Grats an *NBLamberg* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *Taurec0815* zu *3 Mio*.!
Grats an *TheDracoArt* zu *3 und 4 Mio*.!
Grats an *smagjus* und *Linuxus1989* zu* 4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Scubaman* zu* 8 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ReDD_1973* zu* 20 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *ovicula* zu *80 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Z28* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *x3roh3ro* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *heamer* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Z28* und an *x3roh3ro* 


Grosses Grats an *heamer*


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Z28* zu *2 Mio*.!
Grats an *x3roh3ro* zu* 3 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *heamer* zu *40 Mio*.!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Dave2525* und *MacGyver* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *x3roh3ro* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Guru4GPU* und *eiernacken1983* und *Linuxus1989* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *computerfreak* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *7Michael7* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cyril15* und *sir_ole* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Olstyle* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dave2525* und *MacGyver* zu *1 Mio*! Willkommen!
Grats an *x3roh3ro* zu *4 Mio*.!
Grats an *Guru4GPU*, *eiernacken1983* und *Linuxus1989* zu *5 Mio*.!
Grats an *computerfreak* zu *6 Mio*.!
Grats an *7Michael7* zu *7 Mio*.!
Grats an *sir_ole* und *cyril15* zu *9 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *MacDidi* zu *10 Mio*.!
Großes Grats an *Olstyle* zu *20 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dave2525* und *MacGyver* zu *1 Mio*! Willkommen!
> Grats an *x3roh3ro* zu *4 Mio*.!
> Grats an *Guru4GPU*, *eiernacken1983* und *Linuxus1989* zu *5 Mio*.!
> Grats an *computerfreak* zu *6 Mio*.!
> ...



Ich mache es mir einfach und zitiere dich 
Allerdings...

*Ultra Grosses Grats *an *picar81_4711 *…. muss dann schon auch noch sein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *ursmii* zur *1. + 2. + 3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ChrisMK72* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *NinProf* und *Alphaxt84* und *PCGH_Team_AccountAnonymous* und *Raeuber* und *Yren* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacGyver* und *H31180Y* und *Mirage_DU* und *FreiZeitGeipel* und *Dave2525* und *Tsch4rly* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *GT200b* und *Amrateru* und *Z28* und *NBLamberg* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sTalk3er* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *x3roh3ro* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JumperM* und *Guru4GPU* und *eiernacken1983* und *Easyriderer* und *bronsky* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *computerfreak* zur *7. + 8. + 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Gremlin87* zur *8.+ 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *7Michael7* und *V1p3R0105* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cyril15* und *sir_ole* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* und *drewes.matthias* und *outofnothing* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DrDave* und *Hawky1980* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* und *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *ursmii* zur *1. + 2. + 3. + 4.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...






A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *computerfreak* zur *7. + 8. + 9.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach genial wie ihr "ranklotzt"


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ein großes Grats an alle neuen Millionäre von heute!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *delud3* und *Buffalo-Phil* und *Gadteman* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Zoonk* und *Alphaxt84* und *Yren* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Dave2525* und *ChrisMK72* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sug4r* und *GT200b* und *Z28* und *Taurec0815* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ursmii* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *smagjus* und *Pommesgabel* und *Wowbagger* und *sTalk3er* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Guru4GPU* und *eiernacken1983* zur *7. + 8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bronsky* und *Maexen* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *x3roh3ro* zur *8. + 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_LS_* und *7Michael7* und *dergunia* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Doleo* und *computerfreak* und *Gremlin87* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *J4ckH19h* und *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *cubanrice987* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Unglaublich wie ihr alle abliefert


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle Mitfalter, die Aufzählung ist momentan eine Kunst für sich!
Respekt an A.Meier-PS3!


----------



## NatokWa (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Jawoll , die 100 Mille ist wie geplant gefallen *g* Beide Systeme rennen wie die Irren beim Falten gerade . K.A. warum mein Hauptsys jetzt 1,3 Mille PPD liefert und bei der letzen Aktionswoche "nur" 950K PPD ... Die CPU läuft sogar langsamer weil sie keine 5.0Ghz@AVX-Allcore mehr aushält ..... jetzt sinds nur noch 4,8Ghz . Sie altert schon .......


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Grats an alle Mitfalter, die Aufzählung ist momentan eine Kunst für sich!
> Respekt an A.Meier-PS3!


Richtiger Zeitfresser das Ganze > gestern 45 min und vorgestern sogar 75 min.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J4ckH19h (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Richtiger Zeitfresser das Ganze > gestern 45 min und vorgestern sogar 75 min.



Vielen Dank an dich für die Aufmerksamkeit. 

Natürlich auch super Teamwork von allen!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Shadow86* zur *1. + 2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Grats an *NinProf* und *delud3* und *Gadteman* und *PCGH_Team_AccountAnonymous* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Mirage_DU* und *Tsch4rly* und *Alphaxt84* und *FreiZeitGeipel* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ChrisMK72* und *Dave2525* und *Amrateru* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Stiwi* und *max31092* und *Z28* und *Taurec0815* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Farrell-de* und *AdelskroneExport* und *sTalk3er* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *8. + 9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Grats an *bronsky* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Linuxus1989* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *SpuddH82* und *Guru4GPU* und *V1p3R0105* und *eiernacken1983* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *x3roh3ro* und *7Michael7* und *_LS_* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Murenius* und *Kess_Eleven* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DomeBMX90* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *EaStBaYtiGeR* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*BRUTAL* - aber brutal gut - Dankeschön an euch alle und ein fettes


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Tanoths* und *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *cyberbot* und *ManuelaErdmann* und *PPTide* und *Paladin_Ger1* und *Dai_Sha* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PCGH_Team_christoph1717* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacGyver* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alphaxt84* und *Mirage_DU* und *NBLamberg* und *Anonymous* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Shadow86* zur *4. + 5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ChrisMK72* und *Amrateru* und *Dave2525* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Z28* und *Pommesgabel* und *smagjus* und *Wowbagger* und *Stiwi* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *AdelskroneExport* und *sTalk3er* und *JohnKelly1972* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* und *Guru4GPU* und *V1p3R0105* und *eiernacken1983* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Frozen_82* und *bastian123f* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *INU.ID* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PAUI* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

... und wieder zwei stolze Pakete voller Freude - Danke euch allen und


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *ARatte* und *Frodo86* und *GWDelta1* und *Daniel_Marti* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *2. + 3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Grats an *Raeuber* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Yren* und *Gadteman* und *Tanoths* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacGyver* und *Buffalo-Phil* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alphaxt84* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Shadow86* zur *6. + 7. + 8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ChrisMK72* und *Dave2525* und *max31092* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Farrell-de* und *smagjus* und *Z28* und *Easyriderer* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Maexen* und *AdelskroneExport* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *bronsky* und *Scubaman* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* und *cubanrice987* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach toll, auch von mir ein großes Grats!
...wenn wir die Faltaktion mal ein Monat machen würden, dann müssten wir für das Gratsen Schichten einteilen!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Einfach toll, auch von mir ein großes Grats!
> ...wenn wir die Faltaktion mal ein Monat machen würden, dann müssten wir für das Gratsen Schichten einteilen!



… auf der anderen Seite wäre ich gerne bereit eine volle Schicht zu übernehmen wenn es *DERART* weitergehen würde 
Aber so oder so - ihr alle seid* SPITZE *- herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Laurenz* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Tsch4rly* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *MacGyver* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *5. + 6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *NBLamberg* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alphaxt84* und *Taurec0815* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ChrisMK72* zur *7. + 8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JumperM* und *Dave2525* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sTalk3er* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *9. + 10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *bronsky* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Einmannkapelle* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* und *cyril15* und *MOE_ses* und *Audilemans* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *knightmare80* zur *300.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Laurenz* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dai_Shan* und *Daniel_Marti* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* und *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Amrateru* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Pommesgabel* und *Alphaxt84* und *Wowbagger* und *max31092* und *Buffalo-Phil* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Farrell-de*  und *Dave2525* und *Z28* und *smagjus* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *sTalk3er* und *ChrisMK72* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grosses Grats an *rey* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Snaker* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *c00LsPoT* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und danke mal, an A.Meier-PS3 für diese schönen, gut gemachten Würdigungen !


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dai_Shan* und *Daniel_Marti* zur *2.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es auch nach dem "offiziellen Faltende" noch so weiterrappelt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *8. + 9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alphaxt84* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Z28* und *AdelskroneExport* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Gadteman* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schön, wie der "Zähler" immer weiterläuft  an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raeuber* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hitch81* zur *500.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raeuber* und an *-**Shorty-* 


*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *Hitch81*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## picar81_4711 (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zu* 6 Mio*.!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NBLamberg* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *NBLamberg* und an *-Shorty-* 

*Grosses* Grats an *bastian123f*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Z28* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *80.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *PAUI* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *3.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein GRATS an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DavidZ* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *DavidZ* 

Grosses Grats an *ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*Grosses *Grats an *cann0nf0dder* und an *Blyatman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* 

Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Samqi* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Samqi* 

Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raeuber* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Raeuber* 

Grosses Grats an *ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *kriscfx* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *400.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *kriscfx* 

*Ganz Grosses *Grats an *u78g*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* und an *JohnKelly1972*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Erneutes Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *rey* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *rey*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Cheesy* 

*Grosses* Grats an *ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *El_Comandante* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *X-Dragon* und *Cheesy* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Raeuber* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Floxorius* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *smagjus* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *michael7738* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Schöööööne Liste - also...

Grats und Willkommen an *El_Comandante* 

Grats an *X-Dragon*, *Cheesy*, *Raeuber*, *Floxorius* und an *smagjus* 


Grosses Grats an *michael7738*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Danjou* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *kriscfx* und *NoName11234* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Maexen* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an*de6400* und *Dominick.Funk* zur *40.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Danjou* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Accoun* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *kriscfx* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *10.*Mio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *PCGH_Team_Accoun* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Cofram* zur *1. + 2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *kriscfx* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *30.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und Willkommen an *Cofram* 

Grats an *kriscfx* 

Grosses Grats an *Shadow86*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Cofram* zur *3. + 4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *RokE03* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

(Schon wieder) Grats an *Cofram* 

Grats an *RokE03*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Denni* und *NHP* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cheesy* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cofram* zur *5. + 6. + 7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* und *AdelskroneExport* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *200.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Denni* und *NHP* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mache es mir einfach und zitiere....
Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Kite* und *TheEmissary* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cofram* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ChrisMK72* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *800.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Kite* und *TheEmissary* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Absolute toll wie ihr ranklo.. erm -faltet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *NCphalon* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Sandrakitty* und *Thorgrim3000* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *8.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cofram* zur *9.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *NCphalon* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für euren Einsatz - dafür ein *fettes*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *LuTz* und *Rob* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Zputnik* und *NoName11234* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Cheesy* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Cofram* und *dergunia* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Buendu* und *ceVoIX* und *Linewalker* und *GEHMPERATOR* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Limle* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Kisanth100* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *ruesselbeutler* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *70.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Da ich momentan gerade Corona/Lockdown-bedingt extrem wenig Zeit habe "haue" ich hier einfach ein generelles  an euch alle raus
Ihr seid die besten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und _Du_ erst !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *Pete_Sahad* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LuTz* und *beastyboy79* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* und *midgard00* und *PCGH_Team_AccountAnonymous* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grats an *Anonymous* zur *5.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Raeuber* und *DarthDeeger* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *GreenFreak* zur *20.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *60.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *90.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *Pete_Sahad* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



.. und wieder ein rasches Danke und Grats


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… und noch etwas zum Thema "Ihr seid die Besten"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *compe* und *Daniel* und *deixu* und *DerBruno* und *romithuss* und *Rechsan* und *Kefi* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Alcatr4zz* und *Anonymous* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *SiX* und *Scubaman* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Stand heute 21Uhr verzeichnet unser Team 1'448 aktive Falter wovon 1'229 Neulingen + ein paar Wiedereinsteiger sind.
Aktuell hält sich das Gratsen aufgrund des WU-Mangels noch in Grenzen aber sobald für alle ausreichend viele WUs zur Verfügung steht, wird sich das sehr schnell ändern > sobald diese Situation eintritt werde ich aus Eigenschutzgründen das Gratsen auf das absolute Minimum reduzieren.

Was heisst das genau im Vergleich zu jetzt?
1. Keine Smileys mehr
2. Kein Zusammenführen mehr von den zu Begratsenden des selben Milestones.
3. Ich werde nicht mehr überprüfen ob ein zu Begratsender mehr als ein Milestones zum letzten Mal Gratsen erreicht hat.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Willkommen im Club :
Grats an *holzachr* und *PCGH_Team_Daniel* und *ViVe_VeGa* und *PyroX* zur *1.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Daniel* und *compe* und *TheEmissary* und *romithuss* und *NHP* zur *2.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *LuTz* zur *3.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* und *beastyboy79* und *NoName11234* zur *4.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Letasiel* zur *6.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grats an *Anonymous* zur *7.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *smagjus* zur *10.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *50.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz Grosses Grats an *SimonSlowfood* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club :
> Grats an *holzachr* und *PCGH_Team_Daniel* und *ViVe_VeGa* und *PyroX* zur *1.*Mio
> 
> 
> ...



Grats und  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *dackmo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ExTrEmO_96* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *fodel* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Human56883* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *komischerTyp* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lun4r* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Michalke* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Schluffffffc3uffffffb6nzke* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Speedreini93* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *I3ronos* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Rob* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Swatch* zur *20.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Tut mir leid Jungs aber jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht wo ich die Reissleine ziehe:
Für solche Gratsaktionen wie oben wäre ich wenn ich es im gewohnten Umfang machen würde, über 1,5h Stunde beschäftigt und dass schaffe ich momentan einfach nicht zumal es sicher noch schlimmer wird.


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jungs aber jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht wo ich die Reissleine ziehe:
> Für solche Gratsaktionen wie oben wäre ich wenn ich es im gewohnten Umfang machen würde, über 1,5h Stunde beschäftigt und dass schaffe ich momentan einfach nicht zumal es sicher noch schlimmer wird.



Ich glaube, das versteht jeder...
Grats an alle!


----------



## Trymon (20. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Absolut verständlich. Dennoch schön, dass ich es gerade noch auf die Liste geschafft habe. 
Danke, auch wenn ich mittlerweile schon bei 2 Millionen bin, das sich nur noch nicht hier in der Statistik wiederspiegelt.  Aber top Arbeit die ganzen Jahre über von dir.


----------



## sentinel1 (21. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

@PCGH_Team_Account

Ihr macht ja mal richtig Rock'n Roll  

Ihr könntet mich ja überholen, hi hi


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Jungs aber jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht wo ich die Reissleine ziehe:
> Für solche Gratsaktionen wie oben wäre ich wenn ich es im gewohnten Umfang machen würde, über 1,5h Stunde beschäftigt und dass schaffe ich momentan einfach nicht zumal es sicher noch schlimmer wird.



Dies sind - auch in diesem Sinne - aussergewöhnliche Zeiten
Daher ist es mehr als verständlich, dass du "die Reissleine ziehst"
Ganz* GROSSES *Danke schön für deinen Einsatz bisher - und später, zu "normalen" Zeiten,  gerne wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Apollon.Elite* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *chopstase* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Crockers* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Deramond* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *doppelnull* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Haagen* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *JPO* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *level555* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *machri1998bd* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ManofDeath* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Noviath* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *polymorph10* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ragdor* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *rick* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *sw0* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *NCphalon* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Denni* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Human56883* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *dackmo* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Luke_th* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Rob* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Odin4403* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *compe* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *LuTz* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *radwar* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Anonymous* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *pinna* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Cruncher4711* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Alf1399* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *20.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach nur 

Ein herzliche WILLKOMMEN an die Neuen und ein Grats mit  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_ostrocka_* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Asophis* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Commodore* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *DerDocistzukurz* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Dwo72* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Feiywn* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ferris* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Graf_Godelsberg* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *heufk* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jastroger* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *JonnyWeltfrieden* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Karsten* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Klappstuhl* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LawGER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Loki2643* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lord_EMEREY* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *m3ow* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *merowinger697* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Monteaup* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *moral32* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mousespastiker* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PATE* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *patrick* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Peixy* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Schneleed* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Seti* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sobczak* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Stephan241* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Syrez* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *system2105* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ravian* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *FireMarti* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *cyberbot* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Buendu* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Lun4r* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Michalke* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Schluffffffc3uffffffb6nzke* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ExTrEmO_96* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *sw0* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Human56883* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *PCGH_Team_AccountAnonymous* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Rob* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *chris1995* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Sophie1911* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Anonymous* zur *9.*Mio



Grats an *Farrell-de* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ganz grosses Kino - Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *frido007* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *haggyman* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LightLoop* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *M4RV1N13* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MarcTrappel* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *monokuro* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Platinking* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *R3FL3X* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *RaZeR* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sebastian-Wesner* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SuunTzu* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Toofar* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Vampyr1091* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ViVe_VeGa* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *holzachr* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Speedreini93* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Mousespastiker* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *fodel* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Deramond* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *heufk* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *moral32* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Asophis* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Sobczak* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *merowinger697* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *dackmo* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Lun4r* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *LuTz* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super  und Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *aConel* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *AMDFenics* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *An4Lblitzkrieg* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *AshSinc* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Benny33* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Bratwurst0r* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Callback81* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *g0oFy* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *KalePol* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *linus64* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ManuA* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MillenniumStorm* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sado* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SilverWizard* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Slash200* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *thmd77* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *TomboTom* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *tytoalba* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Zeffer* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *patrick* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Ragdor* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Klappstuhl* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *_ostrocka_* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Feiywn* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Monteaup* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *NHP* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Michalke* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *sw0* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *radwar* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Raeuber* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *LuTz* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *8.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Extrem hoffnungsmachend dass ihr alle so "ranklotzt" - ganz herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *bestia* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *CO8884* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Esspie* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fritzhuber* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *GWE1337* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *JairOhmsford* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jeric76* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LeoBlacky* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *narF* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Noftynator* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Palladin* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pilochun* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *rabenvater* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *claster17* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Lord_EMEREY* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *doppelnull* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Noviath* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Stephan241* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Peixy* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Deramond* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Klappstuhl* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Sobczak* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Monteaup* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Human56883* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *dackmo* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *chris1995* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Cheleus* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Fix666* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *8.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grosses Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *AnonymousADG-Mike-Germany* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *benickj* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BigJoe_BHV* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Brunki25* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bullispecter* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *c3pbo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *edewolf* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ein_Hund_namens_Pogo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *gaming35* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *GordonR* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *HarakiriTiger* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *horschtl83* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Minimue* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Rosti* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SitdownSyndrome* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Skeggz* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *YohSama* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bestia* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *CO8884* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *level555* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Lun4r* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Deramond* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *NoName11234* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *LuTz* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *9.*Mio



Grats an *Cruncher4711* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *cyril15* zur *30.*Mio



Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Bitrunner* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *champ05* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *friedensreich* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Grubutz* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *hannes3120* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *HunterXde* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Icy* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Kirel* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LittleFool* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *lowry* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MaximumMinimal* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Niklas_Michel* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Niklas7007* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Numi84* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *OMENGER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *r2thealf* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Shiatan* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Silvio.Schotte* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Thangalf* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *tobiasr* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ts* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *An4Lblitzkrieg* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ManuA* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *system2105* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Dwo72* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Pilochun* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *henry2537* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Mousespastiker* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *merowinger697* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *AnonymousADG-Mike-Germany* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Kisanth100* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *sw0* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Monteaup* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *dackmo* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *PyroX* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Maeyae* zur *9.*Mio



Grats an *LuTz* zur *9.*Mio



Grats an *romithuss* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Spiti* zur *20.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *70.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Was soll man dazu noch sahen - einfach Hammer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Anaxagoras83* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *B1rdP3rs0n* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BazLee* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Bocki* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *chewara* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Delthak* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *DrunkenMedic92* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *emgee85* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ikaar* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *M1T1C* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *majorsky* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MBGTV* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *mh0rst* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Miranix* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Newcom* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *pacman* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Psydoom* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Rabe* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ROBiN* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Tillmann_Wellpappe_Facebook_Stefan* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Wurtzelsepp* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *X4Master* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *hirschi87* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Karsten* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Rosti* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *benickj* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *HarakiriTiger* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *LightLoop* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Platinking* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *frido007* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *thmd77* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *KalePol* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *GWE1337* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *lowry* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Numi84* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Skeggz* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *bestia* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Denni* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Asophis* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Pilochun* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *midgard00* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Michalke* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *merowinger697* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *AnonymousADG-Mike-Germany* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *NeroMG* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Lun4r* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Super - danke und Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *alex* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *alien_seth* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *belegur21* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BilliexD* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *chador* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Cozma* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Faveripper* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fips3180* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Gauner9797* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *HelmiSWE* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *IICARUS* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Keendary* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lenno* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LIM* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *med0ra* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *microwilli* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mifrato* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Perseus* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Schneefalke* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *sheep64* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Thorugo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Tom_M* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Wurtzelsepp* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *LawGER* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *bullispecter* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *polymorph10* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Sebastian-Wesner* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Niklas_Michel* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ManuA* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *doppelnull* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *benickj* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *moral32* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *_ostrocka_* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Stephan241* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Grubutz* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Rob* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *merowinger697* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *dackmo* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Monteaup* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Cheleus* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *pinna* zur *9.*Mio



Grats an *mr.freeman* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *SilentKilla* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Wau, jetzt habe ich mich auch richtig sehr gefreut das ich heute mit dabei war...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats und ein  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Alcasa* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *blaba* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Chuck* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *daErich81* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Donar7* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Donner123* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Famaku* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Flo.1308* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Hardzen* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Icewindak* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Janis_Harwardt* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jonas* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Loc-Deu* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lux15* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Maddin* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Nervarion* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PhilipK* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *rio_grande* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *sfri2301* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Stahl_Markus* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Terencehill* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Uppi93* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *V550* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Zack* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Newcom* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Danjou* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Kite* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Linewalker* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *BilliexD* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Seti* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *OMENGER* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *horschtl83* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *rabenvater* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *alex* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Toofar* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Ferris* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *PATE* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *gaming35* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Silvio.Schotte* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *GordonR* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Kirel* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *X4Master* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *majorsky* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *HunterXde* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Yappi* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *patrick* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *holzachr* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Das ist ja wieder eine beeindruckende Liste - Grats an alle


----------



## MaxthonFan (30. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Der eine in der Liste kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  Krass, was du dir immer für Mühe dabei gibst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *azu037* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bbb8882* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bunzo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fips* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Joegut* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *KayG* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *kbitFolding* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *K-SNiff* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *martywalters* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Memo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *NuclearOwl* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pascal* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Powergnom1092* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pulsating* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Razer1305* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *RenDhark* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *smilax76* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Wortmelodie* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Dragon1801* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *B1rdP3rs0n* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Anaxagoras83* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Benny33* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Cozma* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Apollon.Elite* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Lenno* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *aConel* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *emgee85* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *tobiasr* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *r2thealf* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Mifrato* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Brunki25* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Ikaar* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Faveripper* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Hardzen* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *An4Lblitzkrieg* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *level555* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Lord_EMEREY* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *bullispecter* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *thmd77* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *KalePol* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Kirel* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *X4Master* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *majorsky* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *ManuA* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *moral32* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einmal mehr Grats und Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AnonymousPCGH_Team_Account* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *arantu* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BlueCube* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ChaKaLaKa* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *chrisstherock* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Daniel-Weinmann* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Firedrake* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *gar_DE* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *hpo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MadBodo10* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MBO84* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *mercador* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Michael* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mirkbot* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *never2minder* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pascal_Czygan* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SaNoX1984* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Shadowraver81255* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Skysnake* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Smileychen* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sudden68* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *theguymasamato* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Tracker* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *wuz1mu* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *sfri2301* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *bunzo* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *I3ronos* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *deixu* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *pacman* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Esspie* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Shiatan* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *rio_grande* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *friedensreich* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Flo.1308* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Niklas7007* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Tom_M* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *chador* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *BilliexD* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *system2105* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Noviath* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *LightLoop* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *GWE1337* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *HunterXde* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Skysnake (1. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke. Wenn ich immer ne neue GPU WU bekommen würde, wären es sicherlich auch schon 2Mio und nicht erst eine


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Einfach nur  wie ihr "abliefert" ein  an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *_T0NI_* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *6Ender* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *aliceif* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Arcansas* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bakizimo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bananenmann* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *BaX1220* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *benno* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Blende8* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Cemploy* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *cturbo* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Domenik* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *drunkendj* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *fabi* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *fabian_gebbert* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fiddget8472* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *flokl870* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Giosue* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Greyce* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Grutaki* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *hunnzgribbe* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *istvanklein* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jaeena* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jan_T* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Janis* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *kevin* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Kolumnuss* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Lopt* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *marioo89* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *MetaBeta* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PitK* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Pokihead* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *puffin* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *QDR* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ralie* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ratcreamsoup* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sascha_Zorn* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *snmpweb* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Souza* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Sunny0312* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *The_Gap* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *xStream77* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *narF* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *AshSinc* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *g0oFy* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Palladin* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Icy* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ts* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *linus64* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Schneefalke* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Blende8 (2. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Danke für das gratsen  Ich hatte ja erhebliche Anfangsschwierigkeiten um hier mitzumachen... Zuerst ist meine GTX 980 TI abgeraucht, danach die 5700er XT die ich mir als Ersatz gekauft hatte. Hab mir dann einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und der läuft jetzt vernünftig 

Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Blende8 schrieb:


> Danke für das gratsen  Ich hatte ja erhebliche Anfangsschwierigkeiten um hier mitzumachen... Zuerst ist meine GTX 980 TI abgeraucht, danach die 5700er XT die ich mir als Ersatz gekauft hatte. Hab mir dann einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und der läuft jetzt vernünftig
> 
> Blende8



Danke zurück an dich, Blende8

Und Danke + Grats an alle "da draussen"


----------



## cozma (3. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Moin,

danke für die viele Arbeit bei der derzeitigen Faltschwemme


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Anduri* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *caos-de* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *DasHausschaf* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Digger666* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Donnereule* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *eXuTi* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Fab89* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *felix* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *fujit0* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Gatsch* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Guenter24521452007* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Haramon* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *herbathu* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ignatius* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Jun6l3C0d3* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *LAuClHiX* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Mumpelwerfer* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Random1Gaming* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Schemo82* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *sebifree* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *shesse2* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *StefanHuelse* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *SukeLkywalker* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Tecky80* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ultrakrass74* zur *1.*Mio



Grats an *Ralie* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *LittleFool* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Kefi* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *YohSama* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *ManuelaErdmann* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *MBGTV* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *JairOhmsford* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Terencehill* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *Pascal* zur *2.*Mio



Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *NCphalon* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Cozma* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Apollon.Elite* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *HarakiriTiger* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *aConel* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *r2thealf* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Mifrato* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Ikaar* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *3.*Mio



Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *holzachr* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *level555* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *bullispecter* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *4.*Mio



Grats an *ManuA* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *lowry* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Grubutz* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *champ05* zur *5.*Mio



Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *sw0* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Numi84* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *majorsky* zur *6.*Mio



Grats an *Rob* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *benickj* zur *7.*Mio



Grats an *chris1995* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Trymon* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Deramond* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Pilochun* zur *8.*Mio



Grats an *Knorros* zur *9.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Monteaup* zur *10.*Mio



Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *80.*Mio



Ganz Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Immer und immer wieder freue ich mich darauf hier reinzuschauen
Und jedes Mal neu sehe ich was ihr für eine tolle "Truppe" seid


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *as.dahse* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bruderlos* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Daniel_Ludmann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dominik* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eXe_Rider* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Geeko* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ImakeD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JPS_GB-Ventilasjon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Maladicta* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MartinFilipp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *maxiberserkius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *p1ccoLo1985* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *rantanplaner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rolly82* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SimonMcLoving* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stuffy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sven_Berger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Donner123* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *monokuro* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyWeltfrieden* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TomboTom* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jeric76* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sudden68* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NuclearOwl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *frido007* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Schneefalke* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bunzo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Wurtzelsepp* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *alex* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *KalePol* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *system2105* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *thmd77* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *moral32* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *champ05* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *X4Master* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stahli* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Lun4r* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *merowinger697* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Pilochun* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *90.*Mio

96 Milestoner
​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Immer und immer wieder freue ich mich darauf hier reinzuschauen
> Und jedes Mal neu sehe ich was ihr für eine tolle "Truppe" seid


Mir sind gerade die Augen raus gefallen:

2664 aktive Falter. Da schicke ich doch mal einen Kuss in die Runde

Und LinusTechTips Team faltet ja auch gerade ordentlich WUs zusammen,
eine Freude!


Folding Teams Overall Rankings - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 96 Milestoner
> ​



Der helle Wahnsinn !  

Eine Würdigung: A.Meier-PS3 ... für seine Arbeit. 

Danke.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Der helle Wahnsinn !
> 
> Eine Würdigung: A.Meier-PS3 ... für seine Arbeit.
> 
> Danke.



Richtig, man kann es nicht oft genug betonen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Achim_Stecher* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous45* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Arnold* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bernd* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CHSpeedy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Cliff100* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darksided1979* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Default_usr* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ericius161* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Geridian* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jan244* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jeffry* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KevinR1909* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Keznera* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kryptum* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lordofsith* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mindcrimer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nobbi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Patrick_Bux* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Proxyben* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Raceandsound* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ramgoat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *reoparinor* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Retiarius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *rockez* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Simon_FF* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Starkid1337* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *StayFocused* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stealth87* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stoshy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *T40MA5_H.* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tapioka* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TerrorEliteMan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vater* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *windelwinter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wusaa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *xXDerManniXx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *xxdspy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Yuna-Valkyrie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *hunnzgribbe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SukeLkywalker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hirschi87* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *christofweber1970* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MillenniumStorm* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sheep64* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Zeffer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gauner9797* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stahl_Markus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *alien_seth* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bbb8882* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Chuck* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Perseus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MadBodo10* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DasHausschaf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MaximumMinimal* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mumpelwerfer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BlueCube* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Fips3180* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Newcom* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Danjou* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *schuetze72* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anaxagoras83* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ferris* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JairOhmsford* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Skeggz* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pascal* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rosti* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Feiywn* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sobczak* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bestia* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *linber24* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gadteman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *level555* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *doppelnull* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *fodel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan241* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *IICARUS* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NeroMG* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ManuA* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *thmd77* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *lowry* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bunzo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Human56883* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Michalke* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sw0* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Numi84* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *majorsky* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Grubutz* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Rob* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *X4Master* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Trymon* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cheleus* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lun4r* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *benickj* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Deramond* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *merowinger697* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LuTz* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *romithuss* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Frozen_82* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *100.*Mio

185 Milestoner
​


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Die 30zig, reiß ich! 

Lol, wollts nur mal schreiben 



Edit:

Geiles Ergebnis von allen!


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich wurde vergessen  aber ich mach auch so weiter.  

Respekt für eure Arbeit im Forum, vor allem aber für alle anderen Falter.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich wurde vergessen


Nicht vergessen sondern dein nächster Milestone ist die 20.Mio 

PC Games Hardware Team Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
Ganz unten sind die Milestones nach dennen wir Gratsen 

Die Reihenfolge wie folgt:
1. > 2. > 3. > .... > 10. >  20. > 30 > ...... > 100. > 200. > 300. > ..... >  1. Mia > 2. Mia usw.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*hold my beer*


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

185 (*EINHUNDERTFÜNFUNDACHZIG*) Milestoner 

Ihr seid Spitze


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bluebird_86* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DeathlyDestiny* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *G3BbY* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *gipfelstern* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Huppat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *m0m016* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NoxeyVaddi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paunch* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_B* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse_1.2* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Skylake143* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stefan_Wackernagel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TandK* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wisse_Ohm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stuffy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jeffry* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jonas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LIM* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *theguymasamato* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *6Ender* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *fabian_gebbert* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *narF* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Toofar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Flo.1308* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *computertod* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Asophis* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pascal* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *midgard00* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bullispecter* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KalePol* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ManuA* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *moral32* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *lowry* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Grubutz* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *radwar* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *chris1995* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Diddlkiller* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *200.*Mio

100 Milestoner
​


----------



## harley765 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

*schluchts* und ich wurde vergessen... *heul*


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

What ? 

Grats !


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



harley765 schrieb:


> *schluchts* und ich wurde vergessen... *heul*


Du bist meinem Gratsproblem zum Opfer gefallen >  Grats-Unterstützung 

Ganz Grosses Grats an  *harley765* zur *100.*Mio



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## harley765 (6. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

nur keine Panik..


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an alle 10*1* Milestoner - ja, das beinhaltet auch dich, harley765


----------



## harley765 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

ich bin die 1 am Schluss


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *5V3ND3* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Akira86* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darius939de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darthgonzo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JayPointSystems* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jheitmann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Master451* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ML_fldng* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Moritz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MTibke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PerryRhodan005* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Perses* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pprojekt1975* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *schloegi656* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Simon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SiniVu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Telekomiker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stoshy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *as.dahse* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SaNoX1984* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *arantu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Callback81* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *benno* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BaX1220* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Shadowraver81255* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Pascal_Czygan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bocki* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Seti* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *pacman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Perseus* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Wortmelodie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Faveripper* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *An4Lblitzkrieg* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Wurtzelsepp* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *level555* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *system2105* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NoName11234* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *thmd77* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *champ05* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bunzo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Michalke* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *sw0* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *lowry* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerGue* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chris-W201-Fan* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *100.*Mio

115 Milestoner​


----------



## sentinel1 (7. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Team_Account
> 
> Ihr macht ja mal richtig Rock'n Roll
> 
> Ihr könntet mich ja überholen, hi hi



Jetzt habt Ihr mich überholt


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die nächsten 115


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Altruan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DerF1Freak* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *egon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eike_Toborg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Grendizer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lazerus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LeCleric* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *resiak* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sadfad* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *suddenham_Germany* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sebifree* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *daErich81* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Tracker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *RaZeR* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Fips* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Schneleed* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Giosue* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Memo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jeffry* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Icy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DasHausschaf* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ferris* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Luke_th* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kirel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bestia* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bullispecter* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan241* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ManuA* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *system2105* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *moral32* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *thmd77* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Numi84* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *majorsky* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *sw0* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *champ05* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chris1995* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1964* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doleo* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *outofnothing* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *100.*Mio

125 Milestoner
​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Und wieder haben wir 125 Gewinner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AnonymousGER* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Chris* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DonARViox* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eleonore* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ewa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Katharsis* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lidescan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LObo2010* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Marlon_Baptista_de_Quadros* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NetDaemon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Plauschi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *rubbeldiekatz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Runner5000* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SerRoyce* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kefflar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JPS_GB-Ventilasjon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rolly82* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Vater* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ultrakrass74* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *haggyman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Psydoom* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *CHSpeedy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sadfad* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lopt* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Esspie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jeffry* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *narF* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon.Elite* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DasHausschaf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *BilliexD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Pascal* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *linber24* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Speedreini93* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kirel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NoName11234* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *moral32* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *thmd77* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Numi84* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Daniel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *50.*Mio

123 Milestoner
​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

… und die nächsten 123 - einfach nur *HAMMER*


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Ich schließe mich dem an, wenn ich mir ansehe, das wir gerad emal den 09.04 haben, und wir schon 2,3Mrd Punkte diesen Monat generiert haben, holla, was kommt denn da am ende raus? Mehr als 6 Mrd?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Bigbohn* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *crasy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DARKH3LLRAISER* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FreddyTurbina* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gorca* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HighKo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IdefixWindhund* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jaxinaut* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Krl1440* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Panzenbaby* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sashman76* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Senophus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *StefanoWe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Taschenrechner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wortsatz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tecky80* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JayPointSystems* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Souza* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Arnold* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *windelwinter* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *rantanplaner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SiniVu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Janis_Harwardt* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *FireMarti* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *fabian_gebbert* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kefflar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NHP* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan241* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kirel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ManuA* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Michalke* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *lowry* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Vrtra81* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *60.*Mio

86 Milestoner
​


----------



## Skysnake (10. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Btw, ich will das hier auch mal nutzen um ein galaktisches GRATS an Bumblebee zu übersenden, das er sich mal wirklich verdient hat. 

Ich saß heute nämlich ziemlich sprachlos vor dem Rechner, als ich mich ein bischen durch die Folding@home stats geklickt habe. Mir war schon vorher klar, das Bumblebee innerhalb vom PCGH Team einen gewaltigen Anteil hat, aber das er zu den 10 produktivsten Foldern DER WELT!!!! gehört? WTF!!!11elf 

Mir ist das vor ein paar Stunden klar geworden, aber so wirklich begreifen kann ich das noch immer nicht. Ich weiß ja wieviel Output ich gerade mal mit meiner GTX1060 schaffe obwohl die aktuell etwa 12h am Tag läuft.... Ich finde das muss auch mal gewürdigt werden, auch wenn  sein nächstes Achievement mit 40Mrd! Punkten noch rund 27 Tage auf sich warten lassen wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Zuerst einmal ein herzliches Grats an die 86 neuen Milestoner 

Und dann ein besonderes Danke an Skysnake für seine netten Worte
Ja, ich "haue" ganz schön viel raus - stimmt - aber ich mache damit nur dass, was jeder hier tut - nämlich

Gib soviel du kannst um alles ein wenig besser zu machen

Und deshalb bin ich nicht grösser/besser/stärker/was auch immer als jeder einzelne von euch allen
Somit danke ich (auch) *jedem einzelnen von euch* für euer Engagement


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *Anfallwichtel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bauer_Horst* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *D0tw1n* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *djayc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ethador* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kurt* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *OregonFieh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Robin_Kemen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SvenSkilling* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *the_sLuRm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *vid* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Virtexx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mirkbot* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *xxdspy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LeCleric* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dominik* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Maddin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *wuz1mu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sunny0312* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ImakeD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Darksided1979* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bananenmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BazLee* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sebifree* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JPS_GB-Ventilasjon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *haggyman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *horschtl83* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gauner9797* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *henry2537* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *deixu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *pacman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kefflar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Puppe* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BilliexD* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *fodel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KalePol* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *level555* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *system2105* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *emgee85* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *GordonR* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *majorsky* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *thmd77* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LuTz* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *romithuss* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *300.*Mio

111 Milestoner
​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die neuen 111 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *D3st1ny87* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dekay882* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hemkey* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mratten* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ralfei* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *serperle* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Van_der_Alm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Raceandsound* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kryptum* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stoshy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hirschi87* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jeric76* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MadBodo10* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jeffry* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *midgard00* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Pascal* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kefflar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan241* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *sfri2301* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BearD78* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *NoName11234* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Blende8* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Mifrato* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *radwar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pixeljaeger* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *90.*Mio

69 Milestoner
​


----------



## phila_delphia (12. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

EIn *DICKES DANKE* an *A.Meier-PS3* für die Zusammenstellung der Würdigungen 

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an euch alle 

Lasst nicht nach - auch wenn der "support" von F@h momentan … erm … - nennen wir es "suboptimal" ist


----------



## Skysnake (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Naja, mit Faktor 10+ an Ressourcen muss man auch erstmal klar kommen. Wenn man sich das Forum aber so anschaut, dann versuchen Sie aber ja zumindest Hilfe an zu nehmen. Es wurde von einem z.B. auch klar gesagt, das man sich einfach per Mail melden soll, wenn man Work Server bereitstellen könnte. 

Ich habe mal geschrieben, was Sie genau brauchen. Eventuell kann ich nen Work Server bereitstellen. Aber soo einfach ist das nicht. Gerade aktuell knapst man halt doch nicht so einfach mal ne 1GBit/s Leitung ab als Firma, wo alle im Homeoffice arbeiten. Und als Privater hat man in Deutschland sowas ja leider eher nicht...


----------



## ursmii (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es wurde von einem z.B. auch klar gesagt, das man sich einfach per Mail melden soll, wenn man Work Server bereitstellen könnte.
> Ich habe mal geschrieben, was Sie genau brauchen. Eventuell kann ich nen Work Server bereitstellen.



vielleich könntest du uns in einem _separaten thread_ mitteilen, was denn so als infrastruktur benötigt wird.
möglicherweise ... 

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Grats an euch alle  Lasst nicht nach - auch wenn der "support" von F@h momentan … erm … - nennen wir es "suboptimal" ist



Spannend; bei mir läufts seit gestern - abgesehen von freiwilligen Unterbrechungen - total gut. Aber ich muss auch keine so riesige Faltmaschine am Laufen halten bzw. mit WUs versorgen.

Alles Gute Dir und Euch!

Grüße

phila


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



ursmii schrieb:


> vielleich könntest du uns in einem _separaten thread_ mitteilen, was denn so als infrastruktur benötigt wird.
> möglicherweise ...
> 
> .
> ...



Siehe diesen Post.
Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II
Die Diskussion dazu am besten in der RuKa weiterfürhen.
Hier soll unseren Milestonern gehuldigt werden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *borsTiHD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *chaos_engine* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eichenfell* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *hackwurscht* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kinokie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lucia* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *olexzz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Raven79* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *shockbase* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sniperderby* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eike_Toborg* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Joegut* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rabe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Keznera* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *belegur21* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Yuna-Valkyrie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse_1.2* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KevinR1909* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *alien_seth* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *6Ender* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Fips3180* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sebifree* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *doppelnull* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *linber24* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bullispecter* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *level555* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kirel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kefflar* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan241* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *emgee85* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mifrato* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Starbuck82* zur *30.*Mio

85 Milestoner
​


----------



## Blende8 (13. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Vielen Dank fürs "gratsen" leider muss ich morgen wieder für 2-3 wochen weg um Geld zu verdienen. Meinen Falter kann ich in der Zeit leider nicht weiterlaufen lassen. Die 20 Millionen gehen vermutlich nicht so schnell wie die ersten 10 

Blende8


----------



## phila_delphia (14. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*



Blende8 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fürs "gratsen" leider muss ich morgen wieder für 2-3 wochen weg um Geld zu verdienen. Meinen Falter kann ich in der Zeit leider nicht weiterlaufen lassen. Die 20 Millionen gehen vermutlich nicht so schnell wie die ersten 10
> 
> Blende8



Kommt immer drauf an - bei mir gingen die letzeten 8 Millionen viel schneller als die erste 5 (aber ich hatte auch laaaaaaaaaange Jahre Pauluse)

Hoffe, Du bleibst nicht so lange weg!  Alles Gute & bis bald!

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an die 85 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2020)

*AW: Eine Würdigung*

Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darthsenso* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jamesnumber5* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nandrith* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ricke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Strasser* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *marten99* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *5V3ND3* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lazerus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Master451* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bruderlos* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SilverWizard* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *flokl870* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *D0tw1n* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OregonFieh* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LittleFool* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Donner123* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Tracker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mumpelwerfer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sudden68* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *NCphalon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Perseus* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Luke_th* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BilliexD* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *qx0216* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sfri2301* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ManuA* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *system2105* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GordonR* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *majorsky* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *30.*Mio

77 Milestoner
​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2020)

Grats an *ankorion* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bada.Bing.3000* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bozeman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ineluki* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *leichtSinnig* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *fabi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JayPointSystems* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *arantu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ExTrEmO_96* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SiniVu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BaX1220* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MaximumMinimal* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Esspie* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *frido007* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KalePol* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *polymorph10* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Tom_M* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FullMetallRIP* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *500.*Mio

60 Milestoner
​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2020)

77 plus 60 gleich 137
Allen von Herzen ein fettes Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2020)

Grats an *-=DG=-* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *a_goerke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Benjamin_Torney* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CaptainKaracho* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *carnifexumbra* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *cedius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Chulio* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eSportler* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Forged09* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hummel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hunter222* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Janzen97* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kai_Gloger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Khailash* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *marv2k3* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MrAkki* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NomedCabal* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Psych0delity* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rickdang3r* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SaltyBallz_* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *samkool* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Silverkill* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sttr.dev* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Taiko* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kolumnuss* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Daniel-Weinmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *the_sLuRm* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Panzenbaby* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Geridian* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LeoBlacky* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KayG* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bluebird_86* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *5V3ND3* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SukeLkywalker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LawGER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *theguymasamato* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sadfad* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *patrick* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Anaxagoras83* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_EMEREY* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *_ostrocka_* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Silvio.Schotte* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MadBodo10* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Wortmelodie* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sudden68* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Faveripper* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *HunterXde* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *pacman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Niklas_Michel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *doppelnull* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *fodel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *BilliexD* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *bullispecter* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lars_Sandmann* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PrivateCeralion* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Ragdor* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *rio_grande* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Ikaar* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *med0ra* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *70.*Mio

119 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2020)

Uns geht langsam der Stein für die Milestoner aus 
Grats an die 119 "Neuen"


----------



## -Shorty- (17. April 2020)

Alter Schwede.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2020)

Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bobbel182* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Chimera1990* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DataportAzubis* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *dd* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Drapenot* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Easyghost* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lanwolf* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lesauce* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_a.D.* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SGK_1986* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *StarF666* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Robin_Kemen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dekay882* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *m0m016* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Starkid1337* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TandK* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DeathlyDestiny* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jonas* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Giosue* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kryptum* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Icy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MaximumMinimal* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SteffenWB2* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *linber24* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *clckwrk* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ralie* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *level555* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Kirel* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *matze08304* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stephan241* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ikaar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *20.*Mio


76 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2020)

Grats an die nächsten 76


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2020)

Grats an *Baharroth* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *chillefeld* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Egal4568253* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *EGS2019* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Katipapa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mopsz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sunz3r* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zero1982Cool* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Default_usr* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Wortsatz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HelmiSWE* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *serperle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Eichenfell* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Souza* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SaNoX1984* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Arnold* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Maddin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *OregonFieh* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *alien_seth* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *polymorph10* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *med0ra* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Darkfear*WB** zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *50.*Mio

77 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2020)

Der "Regen" hält an - grossartig
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2020)

Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hohecker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lizzaey#2510* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *n3rdy89* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *nemezis* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Poco* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PottiMc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *tk2232* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anfallwichtel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HighKo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *shockbase* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ceVoIX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MarcTrappel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nobbi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TerrorEliteMan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *crasy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *chaos_engine* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LeCleric* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *the_sLuRm* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *monokuro* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Newcom* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SiniVu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *fabian_gebbert* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bestia* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KalePol* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Cozma* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *level555* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ragdor* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *30.*Mio

70 Milestoner​


----------



## AnnoDADDY (19. April 2020)

endlich läuft das falten auf der GPU, hat ja etwas gedauert bis das los ging


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2020)

&#8230; und die nächsten 70 Falter durften sich einen Stein holen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2020)

Grats an *AcRyLu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Butchmeister* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *EvilLittleLlama* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KlOis* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Koroschi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mgnetz.de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_B* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SimonMcLoving* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Runner5000* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SaltyBallz_* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NetDaemon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rabe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KevinR1909* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *5V3ND3* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jeric76* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *narF* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Asophis* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *primsam* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Luke_th* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *snmpweb* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BilliexD* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *bullispecter* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ts* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Colinizer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Brunki25* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Donar7* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stahli* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kirel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *matze08304* zur *10.*Mio

62 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. April 2020)

Das ist - wie immer - grosses Kino
Grats an die 62 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2020)

Grats an *^mc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *__RGB_KILLER__* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *AirIT* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *etwasmitbaum* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hossi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *OliverPC* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Icewindak* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MTibke* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SerRoyce* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *vid* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *rubbeldiekatz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *tk2232* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jaxinaut* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *leichtSinnig* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ralfei* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Keznera* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *the_sLuRm* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Donner123* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mumpelwerfer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NHP* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bestia* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *fodel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PitK* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *LunarIX* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Lenno* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *qx0216* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Colinizer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *70.*Mio

77 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2020)

Grats an *BruceWillee85* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *iReckyy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JensEF* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kleiderhaken* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kriegerstein* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *R00ST3R* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *razzputin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *relativ* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Schatttenlord* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Slyk3r* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wehrreh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Poco* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *kevin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lanwolf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *shockbase* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *OregonFieh* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Jaggy66* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *midgard00* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *LightLoop* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *chador* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *snmpweb* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bullispecter* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Greeny_SE* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *80.*Mio

76 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2020)

Grats an alle Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2020)

Grats an *1n90* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nemarism* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sybex* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lordofsith* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *R00ST3R* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Proxyben* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anfallwichtel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Robin_Kemen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SaltyBallz_* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Panzenbaby* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ultrakrass74* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BaX1220* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_against_Corona* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *bestia* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *tobiasr* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *r2thealf* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LunarIX* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cozma* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lenno* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Brunki25* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *merowinger697* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *40.*Mio

83 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2020)

Herzlichen Dank und ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2020)

Grats an *ANNOnymous95* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BalintHarmse* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Geraffal* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *grosren* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *h4rdc0re32* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Harko* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Irgendware* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Markus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Parados* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SGEJulian* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jun6l3C0d3* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DataportAzubis* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Laurenz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *never2minder* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kinokie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *as.dahse* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *serperle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *6Ender* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sadfad* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Luke_th* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LightLoop* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *twistedtoast* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *50.*Mio

59 Milestoner​


----------



## phila_delphia (24. April 2020)

Oh man... kaum schaut man ein paar Tage nicht rein sind sofort 218 Meilensteine umgefallen.

Hammer! Danke an Euch und an A.Meier-PS3 fürs Gratsen!

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2020)

Es ist immer wieder grossartig hier hereinzuschauen
Euer Einsatz kann nicht hoch genug gelobt werden
Also Danke und Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2020)

Grats an *Aganyur* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DaTilles* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ForrestGump-www.nextbwfc.de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gabor_Nagy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jense77* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Josef_Pfeil* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kalpel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lukas_Uloth* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *malte* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NeToxic* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Spearwear* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Exiter* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mratten* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *frasiwa* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *fujit0* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *T40MA5_H.* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HighKo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *rubbeldiekatz* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *benno* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Souza* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LeCleric* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SaltyBallz_* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LittleFool* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Keznera* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fips3180* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kryptum* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *the_sLuRm* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Perseus* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sudden68* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *linber24* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Peixy* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *friedensreich* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *r2thealf* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *60.*Mio
Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *3.*Mia

80 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2020)

Ein Grats an euch alle 

Und ein "Ausnahme-Grats" an den Mit-Veteranen *ADG-Mike-Germany
*
Junge, wir sind seit mehr als 12 Jahren dabei


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. April 2020)

Ja, ich merke gerade, ich muss auch schon über 10 Jahre dabei sein.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich schon mit meiner HD4770 gefaltet habe, hui.

Gratulation an alle Milestoner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2020)

Grats an *BlueskorpionVIE78* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Cinu007* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *gecko* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *eXuTi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Patrick_Bux* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Krl1440* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SvenSkilling* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jan244* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LAuClHiX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *crasy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Memo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lopt* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *shockbase* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Danjou* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *monokuro* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gauner9797* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SiniVu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MadBodo10* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NeroMG* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *midgard00* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *doppelnull* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Timo_Faust* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Peixy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cofram* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *40.*Mio

65 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2020)

Grats an die 65 (mehr oder weniger) Neuen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2020)

Grats an *AsiFuchs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ComforterMD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Compland* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Cornelius_Padler* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *d4njo80* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fennek* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nikkun* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *wasa4587* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sashman76* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Josef_Pfeil* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Eike_Toborg* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Runner5000* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Poco* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jaxinaut* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JayPointSystems* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *arantu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *theguymasamato* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LeCleric* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *RonGames* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Nobix* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *fodel* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Remolicious* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bestia* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MisterD_86* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ThePainKing* zur *400.*Mio

62 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2020)

62 "neue" Milestoner - toll


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2020)

Grats an *Babynator96* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FrostbyteAT* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *GS85* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Iport* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MichaelMertens* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Potatod* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sjay* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *istvanklein* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OliverPC* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BalintHarmse* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous45* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *etwasmitbaum* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lucia* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_B* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *frasiwa* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Darksided1979* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Boandlkramer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Friek1905* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Nasabiest* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PATE* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tobiasr* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doleo* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *80.*Mio

72 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2020)

72 neue  - ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2020)

Grats an *Atommafia* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Beer18* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sacher* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *scania4625* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *V4der* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *xmag_rt* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bauer_Horst* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Egal4568253* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *R00ST3R* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *daErich81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *rubbeldiekatz* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sadfad* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *jochen2207* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *floriank193* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *puffin* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *gar_DE* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *micha* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RonGames* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_matthias2304* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Colinizer* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alexander* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *50.*Mio

65 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2020)

Und wieder 65 *Begratsbare" - es hört einfach nicht auf 

Ein  an euch alle


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. April 2020)

Und die 100 Milliarden sind geknackt! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2020)

Grats an *Frettchen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jontonas* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *N3cronom!c0n* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NewbieMcNoobington* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Oelle* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *UndertakerBen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Geraffal* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lukas_Uloth* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AnonymousPCGH_Team_Account* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Simon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AcRyLu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Taschenrechner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bruderlos* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *rubbeldiekatz* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *vianator* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PATE* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Arachnoid_PK* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *80.*Mio

49 Milestoner




*100 Mia-Teamleistung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2020)

Grats an die 49 Milestoner 

Und ja,  100 Milliarden  vom Team sind "ausserirdisch"
Aber   eben ganz gewaltig


----------



## ursmii (1. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> *100 Mia-Teamleistung:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wir könnten noch viel stärker sein, aber leider *Active 	1,624 (-191 )*

*GRATS an ALLE die noch mitfalten*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Ataboy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Baluthar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eike* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vallhell* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Waltermann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AMDFenics* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Master451* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *cyberbot* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Geridian* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MarcTrappel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Eike_Toborg* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Robin_Kemen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *frasiwa* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JayPointSystems* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SaltyBallz_* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Icy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *OregonFieh* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *M0ntyzuma* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *sauer202* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Tobias* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kev* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *doppelnull* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *friedensreich* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hackfloisch* zur *100.*Mio

68 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2020)

Danke an die 68 Milestoner - ihr haltet das Feuer am brennen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Anonymousbush* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Biber* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DanielR* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Osmium77* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sniperderby* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *borsTiHD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Donnereule* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_a.D.* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Geraffal* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Josef_Pfeil* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HelmiSWE* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Callback81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *never2minder* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *T40MA5_H.* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *haggyman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *alex* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Jan_T* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *donmichele* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *nothing2do* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *silencce01* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Hardzen* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *puffin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TomThomasTom777* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *60.*Mio

59 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2020)

Danke und Grats an die 59 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Drunkenmole* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fishlenga* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lemo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *marco1994* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Neusius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PTJ* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *stealth75abc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Term* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zimi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mgnetz.de* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Agidius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *chillefeld* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Chimera1990* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ImakeD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Geraffal* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tracker* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Maddin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Giosue* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Darksided1979* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NHP* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Noftynator* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MrFils* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *doppelnull* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *micha* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ikaar* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *merowinger697* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *50.*Mio

69 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2020)

Ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich hier "aufschlage"
Grats und Danke an die 69 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Bazzy94* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ben00280* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fahrlehrer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Firemen73* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *worsel22* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *wasa4587* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Virtexx* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *etwasmitbaum* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *fujit0* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NetDaemon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *leichtSinnig* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Runner5000* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jaxinaut* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ImakeD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *6Ender* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *herbathu* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *donmichele* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *snmpweb* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *50.*Mio

70 Milestoner​


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Mai 2020)

266 Milestoner seit ich das letzte mal hier im Thread auf gefällt mir geklickt habe - dabei ist das erst 4 Tage her.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> 266 Milestoner seit ich das letzte mal hier im Thread auf gefällt mir geklickt habe - dabei ist das erst 4 Tage her.



Ja, einfach unglaublich 
Gratz an die 70 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Crankhead* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hartok* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Karmirith* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pazzl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sheldor84* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ethador* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Iport* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *iReckyy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Telekomiker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Icewindak* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DataportAzubis* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Anfallwichtel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Josef_Pfeil* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *primsam* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Jerk* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *aliceif* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Seraphim1911* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *nothing2do* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Colinizer* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *200.*Mio

70 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2020)

&#8230;. und die nächsten 70
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2020)

Grats an *aslambert* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CoWi09* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Freakbunny* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Knono3000* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kuma77* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Player007* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sacnoth* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *wer_is_paul_de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *steffenv* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kriegerstein* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Michael* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bozeman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ML_fldng* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gipfelstern* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon1801* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Taschenrechner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *R00ST3R* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *narF* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_GM* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheConstr8or* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *kroete73* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ranzolger* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *floriank193* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fossil-cgn* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hardzen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *thmd77* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *400.*Mio

58 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2020)

Schöne Liste wieder 

Danke und Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Alfa83* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dead-Eye-Flint* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kay* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *merylen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Passy966* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PCSPEZIALISTAUGSBURG* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SnortyMcCokeFace* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gorca* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NomedCabal* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Cornelius_Padler* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *steffenv* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LAuClHiX* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kinokie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ignatius* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MaxthonFan* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *majorsky* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *70.*Mio

54 Milestoner​


----------



## ovicula (7. Mai 2020)

Du hast einen vergessen. Ich übernehme das mal:

Ultra großes Grats an *Bumblebee* zur millionsten WU! ​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2020)

Auch noch du WU begratsen?  > Darfst du liebend gerne übernehmen.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2020)

Grats an die 54 Milestoner 

Und...



ovicula schrieb:


> Du hast einen vergessen. Ich übernehme das mal:
> 
> Ultra großes Grats an *Bumblebee* zur millionsten WU! ​



Euch fallen Sachen auf &#8230;
Danke für das Grats

Aber tatsächlich - auch noch WU's zu begratsen würde schon etwas weit führen
Belassen wir es also bei meinem/dem ursprünglichen Plan


----------



## pit70de (8. Mai 2020)

Wir können uns ja darauf einigen nur die WUs ab 1.000.000 zu begratsen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Detti_42* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jugeeen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lcsantana* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PeterPanne* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *-=DG=-* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Cinu007* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Patrick_Bux* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *wuz1mu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TerrorEliteMan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_B* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *steffenv* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *steffen0278* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *arantu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Nocturne1984* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *bob* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *g0oFy* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Arcansas* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dwo72* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BakaGaijin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *www.watschinger.it* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *OSLWarhammer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LunarIX* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *level555* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stephan241* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kirel* zur *20.*Mio

76 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2020)

Und wieder 76 Einträge in die "Hall of Fame" 
Grats und Danke an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2020)

Grats an *ascoder* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BMG1900* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *combene* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Donjon71* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Flensburger1984* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *frych* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HeavyMallet* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jupprider* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kleste* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Hoogan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pavel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Smollex* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Snapcash* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Spearwear* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sjay* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *carnifexumbra* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Malte_Schmidt_PC* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *p1ccoLo1985* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *vid* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Panzenbaby* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *leichtSinnig* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *steffenv* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *NHP* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *m3ow* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Shiatan* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *xStream77* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Arcansas* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dwo72* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lenno* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *merowinger697* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *40.*Mio

76 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2020)

&#8230; und wieder* genau *76 "Neue" - das nenne ich Präzision 

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Kapotth* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *stereo.typ* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TheFriedBird* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DaTilles* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sheep64* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Starkid1337* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *7II8V* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Moin* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *steffenv* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gabbersaar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *70.*Mio

 46 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2020)

Und noch einmal 46 Milestoner dazu 

Aber.....



Wir sind offiziell auf Platz 9 der Weltrangliste angekommen

 -* IHR* rockt ganz gewaltig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Garro88* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hoagykamp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jeff* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kenda* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kletterhamster* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SirHarry* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SnortyMcCokeFace* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Koroschi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SerRoyce* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *marten99* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Krl1440* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jaxinaut* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Wortmelodie* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *TiloS71* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *g0oFy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ManuA* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Colinizer* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *60.*Mio

54 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2020)

Grats und Danke an die 54 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2020)

Grats an *denpan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *McNauth* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MichBeckHF* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mister_Muppet* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Silya1983* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ANNOnymous95* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Wehrreh* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Janis* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous45* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Virtexx* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *benno* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Fips3180* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TangaTom6931* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Darkerer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Moin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *xStream77* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *qx0216* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Grestorn* zur *100.*Mio

67 Milestoner​


----------



## Gysi1901 (12. Mai 2020)

[Und Platz 9! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle!]
Edit: Ups, ich hab sowohl den Zeitpunkt als auch den ersten Beitrag dazu verpasst. Dieser Beitrag kann gern gelöscht werden. Trotzdem Glückwunsch


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2020)

Grats an die nächste 64 "Helden" 



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> [Und Platz 9! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle!]
> Edit: Ups, ich hab sowohl den Zeitpunkt als auch den ersten Beitrag dazu verpasst. Dieser Beitrag kann gern gelöscht werden. Trotzdem Glückwunsch



Schon gut Gysi - dein Grats wird gerne angenommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2020)

Grats an *br1x3l* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Doandu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *OSSY-SP* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Paenik* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TheDruchii* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *xXjerkerXx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Fishlenga* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hannes3120* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *borsTiHD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *HelmiSWE* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Taschenrechner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Robin_Kemen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *theguymasamato* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Otacon* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Luwich* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *RenDhark* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Nervarion* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Zack* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SpuddH82* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Out_Buccaneer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *steffenv* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *80.*Mio

62 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2020)

Wenn wir weiter so viele Meilensteine "verheizen" werden die Alpen bald abgetragen sein 
Grats an die 62 nächsten "Steiner"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2020)

Grats an *crank* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Hagel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Korgan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *raviboi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *rollbrettschlafmuetze* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tino* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *viscfz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vizzzex* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zugspitze2962* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *AsiFuchs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *UndertakerBen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Senophus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mirage_DU* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RokE03* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ignatius* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TiloS71* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GordonR* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RuneDRS666* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *80.*Mio

69 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2020)

Ein heftiges Grats an die 69 "Jubilare"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Adri* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous1304* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bardioc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Blinker-Grips* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bob_Rhein* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Flottenadmiral* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mantigo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *scania4625* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Raven79* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *EGS2019* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sybex* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lizzaey#2510* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SimonMcLoving* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AsiFuchs* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Master451* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DeepBlue* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Thorugo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Darkerer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Zack* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shiatan* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *donmichele* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chris1995* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *merowinger697* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *80.*Mio

59 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2020)

59 neue - Saaaauber  und Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2020)

Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *deltasigma* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Easthelmet* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *karlkabooom* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MercyP* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sacher* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *worsel22* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Zugspitze2962* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *rick* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sheldor84* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SnortyMcCokeFace* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Psydoom* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AsiFuchs* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Memo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DirtWizard* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *primsam* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Benny33* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *GWE1337* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *X-Dragon* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RenDhark* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *200.*Mio

68 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2020)

Grats an die nächsten 68


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2020)

Grats an *askger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *billnyethescienceguy_* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JJ1007* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Puff_der_Drache* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Raphael240789* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *swasser* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wieser_Chri* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Hoogan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Loc-Deu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *FrostbyteAT* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *marco1994* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mgnetz.de* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bozeman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *as.dahse* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ndee81* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Jungspund* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Powergnom1092Desk* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Bex* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sinthoras* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *system2105* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *r2thealf* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *steffenv* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *90.*Mio

59 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2020)

Grats an die nächsten 59 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *GriderTornado* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Matze* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ramen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TRUP95* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Yuki_Keylin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Baluthar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MercyP* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AcRyLu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AsiFuchs* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Greyce* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Espo* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Denni* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Paul_Katz_MonsterPC* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dalle* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Daxtertricks* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lord_Nibbler_LXIII* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Brunki25* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *thmd77* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cyril15* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *80.*Mio

61 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2020)

61 Milestoner - es reisst nicht ab 
Grats und Danke an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2020)

Grats an *flautze* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mausefale64* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mosh_head* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SirHarry* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *denpan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *iReckyy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *eXuTi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Cinu007* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Berthsen* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Iwu74* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Winduser* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Platinking* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Espo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SoylentGreen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tapideem* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *majorsky* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *80.*Mio

48 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2020)

Grats an die 48 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2020)

Grats an *ano* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DaveRapp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Henschke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *FreddyTurbina* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Retiarius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DARKH3LLRAISER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Starkid1337* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Detti_42* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Noviath* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *uwesatdd* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benny33* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dalle* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *300.*Mio

46 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2020)

46 Milestoner - grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kriegerstein* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Icewindak* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *vid* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Duenner* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Apokalypsos81* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ammageddon* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Hafenbraut* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Rombal62* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Detti_42* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ikaar* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *400.*Mio

49 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2020)

Grats an die nächsten 49 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2020)

Grats an *bibi5* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JonasWismar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Unicorn86* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Yuki_Keylin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kenda* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SerRoyce* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MercyP* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *borsTiHD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *baFh* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Greyce* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Iwu74* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dai_Shan* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *r2thealf* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *60.*Mio


Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *40.*Mia

41 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2020)

Grats an die anderen 40 Milestoner  

Und ja, 40 Mia. *sind* Super-Wahnsinn
Nicht weil das an sich eine grosse Zahl ist sondern weil ich manchmal schon an meiner geistigen Gesundheit zweifle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2020)

Grats an *AtcMuc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JoGamer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nor* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Drunkenmole* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *jugeeen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Exiter* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *cyberbot* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon.Elite* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Asophis* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorugo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bex* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stephan241* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *90.*Mio

44 Milestoner​


----------



## phila_delphia (24. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *40.*Mia
> ​



Schade, dass man Kommentare nicht mehrfach liken kann... Daher auf diesem Umweg: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Oder vielen Dank! Oder Beides! Auf Deinen nächsten Serverraum und möglichst viel Verständnis Deiner Lieben! Grats und Grüße phila


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2020)

44 neue Meilensteine - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Caysche* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Achim_Stecher* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lordofsith* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *EGS2019* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Telekomiker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MercyP* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *6Ender* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Yappi* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *OMENGER* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Paul20666* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *baFh* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnonymousMouse1* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *90.*Mio

28 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2020)

"Nur" 28 neue Milestoner - man ist eben verwöhnt 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## der_yappi (25. Mai 2020)

Meine RX470 wurde gegen eine 5700 non-XT getauscht.
Fürs falten wäre eig. die 2060S besser gewesen
Aber bei 338€ für eine 5700 Gaming-X zu >400€ für eine 2060S war dann doch die (für mich) bessere P/L der Navi Karte entscheidend.
Aber sie macht schon mal mehr Punkte als die alte Polaris


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2020)

Grats an *2key2Play* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BullRage* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *rollbrettschlafmuetze* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JJ1007* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *grosren* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DaveRapp* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Biber* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bada.Bing.3000* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Iport* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *HelmiSWE* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rombal62* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LarsTheLars* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *90.*Mio

38 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2020)

Grats und Danke an die 38 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Betathesda* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fifty_Sven* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Drapenot* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sacnoth* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *djayc* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *samkool* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *etwasmitbaum* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AcRyLu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Twin1975* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Valarius* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *midgard00* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *sognix* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MrMartii* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ManuA* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *500.*Mio

41 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (26. Mai 2020)

Danke. Und Grats an die anderen Milestoner. Ich bin zwar auch neu ziemlich frisch, aber es ist schön zu sehen, dass auch noch regelmäßig andere neue hinzukommen und ihre erste Million erreichen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2020)

Grats an *ni3ther* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TRUP95* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous1304* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Osmium77* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Simon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Perseus* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Micha312* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Jaeena* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Quitokata* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yappi* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Winduser* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lenno* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *r2thealf* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *F31v3l* zur *100.*Mio

35 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2020)

41 plus 35 Milestoner - ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2020)

Grats an *Bluespeed75* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FSiever* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *swavolt* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Altruan* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *blaba* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *cainam24* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Grutaki* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sognix* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *OMENGER* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noviath* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Arcansas* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *[PCGH]Ammun* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *philip.j.fry* zur *100.*Mio

41 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2020)

Grats an *jinnywinny* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Patch87* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sir_Lunch_A_lot* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hoagykamp* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Raphael240789* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Yuki_Keylin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Malte_Schmidt_PC* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Starkid1337* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kite* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Skysnake* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Micha312* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *midgard00* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GWE1337* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *qx0216* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *100.*Mio

35 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2020)

Lustig - nochmals *genau* 41 plus 35 Milestoner - ein  an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2020)

Grats an *OweOweOwe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sense91* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kenda* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Bozeman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Psydoom* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *cturbo* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dragzal* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoOneWillKnow* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Denni* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ChuckDaniels* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dennis_Hartmann* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *[OSL]follgas* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GordonR* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *400.*Mio

40 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2020)

Grats an *FourYou2015* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ronsuper* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Unicum* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Knono3000* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Oelle* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *wasa4587* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *marco1994* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *fujit0* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Neun10Marc80* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *SandroBreindl* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Odin4403* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ano* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Valarius* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cainam24* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knutowskie* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *700.*Mio

40 Milestoner​


----------



## phila_delphia (31. Mai 2020)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren! Vielen Dank euch allen!

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2020)

Dieses Mal ein grosses Grats an 40 + 40 = 80 Milestoner  - Ist das Präzision oder Absicht??  

Und dann natürlich ein *MEGA-GRATS *an das ganz Team -  *7'483'669'704* "Mai-Punkte" sind einfach überirdisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Smollex* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon1801* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jonas* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *pacman* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ano* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *erasertoorin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grutaki* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bestia* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *HansSchrauber* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *thmd77* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Colinizer* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bunzo* zur *100.*Mio

37 Milestoner​

Seit dem Erscheinen der Corona-WUs dass erste Mal ohne Neuling


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juni 2020)

Ja, langsam nimmt die Anzahl der aktiven auch ab, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Die 10 Millionen sind für viele denke ich auch ein Brett. Bis dahin hat man ja schon einige Stunden den Rechner crunchen lassen und danach muss man halt nochmasl genau so lange bis zum nächsten Milestone rechnen.

Irgendwann geht das ja schon auch ins Geld.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (1. Juni 2020)

Dazu kommt noch, dass jetzt auch die Temperaturen deutlich anziehen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass jetzt einige Faltaktivitäten zurückfahren oder über den Sommer einstellen, weil sie keine elektrische Heizung wollen.

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass der Statistikserver heute zweitweise gehongen hat und es daher keine Updates kam. Die Punkte sind aber wohl nicht verloren sondern sollen nachgetragen werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2020)

Grats an die nächsten 37 "Steiner"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2020)

Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Agii* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *bernhard-loeffler* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Daray* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SoSoMio* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Darthsenso* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JJ1007* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Enenmy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *primsam* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lauritz_Wilkening* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cozma* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *r2thealf* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *400.*Mio

35 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2020)

Und wieder 35 neue Meilensteine - tolle Sache


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2020)

Grats an *andreas_pr* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Meriho* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Drapenot* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sheldor84* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *WD36* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *CountJumbo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Altruan* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jaeena* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *100.*Mio

31 Milestoner​


----------



## keck04 (4. Juni 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dieses Mal ein grosses Grats an 40 + 40 = 80 Milestoner  - Ist das Präzision oder Absicht??
> 
> Und dann natürlich ein *MEGA-GRATS *an das ganz Team -  *7'483'669'704* "Mai-Punkte" sind einfach überirdisch



Davon über 20% von Dir!?!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 31 Milestoner 

Und @keck04 - jeder so gut und so viel er kann


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2020)

Grats an *KackSack* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Paunch* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Cornelius_Padler* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *denpan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Iport* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *hashcat* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *tytoalba* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *80.*Mio

27 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2020)

27 neue Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2020)

Grats an *PerryRhodan* zur *1.*Mio​ Grats an *Fennek* zur *2.*Mio​ Grats an *TonyStark* zur *2.*Mio​ Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *3.*Mio​ Grats an *DaveRapp* zur *3.*Mio​ Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *3.*Mio​ Grats an *DaTilles* zur *3.*Mio​ Grats an *Yuki_Keylin* zur *4.*Mio​ Grats an *Dreas83* zur *5.*Mio​ Grats an *Taschenrechner* zur *5.*Mio​ Grats an *BxBender* zur *5.*Mio​ Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *7.*Mio​ Grats an *Shnarph* zur *7.*Mio​ Grats an *ThePlayer* zur *7.*Mio​ Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *8.*Mio​ Grats an *caos-de* zur *8.*Mio​ Grats an *mccavity* zur *8.*Mio​ Grats an *2key2Play* zur *8.*Mio​ Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *9.*Mio​ Grats an *Enenmy* zur *9.*Mio​ Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *9.*Mio​ Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *9.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Obwhavelte* zur *10.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *10.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *10.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Paul20666* zur *10.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *10.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *PCGH_NGZ_Team* zur *20.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *20.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *dergunia* zur *20.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *30.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *30.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *30.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *60.*Mio​ Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *80.*Mio​
35 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 35 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Hazaradouz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NOSS* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *thies* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gorca* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Drunkenmole* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kenda* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Exiter* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *vid* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Munul* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Galipcan* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RonGames* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *level555* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *80.*Mio

22 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2020)

Ihr haltet den Topf am Kochen - Grats an die 22 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Orenia77* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sqbblz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zugspitze2962* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *wasa4587* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *2key2Play* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dre06* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Enenmy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Scharfskaese* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mindworker79* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *90.*Mio

23 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (7. Juni 2020)

Grats an alle Milestoner. Ich habe heute zu viel gezockt und hab die 20 Mio erst in anderthalb Stunden fertig


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2020)

Einer mehr - 23 diesmal - und 2 Neue 

Danke und Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2020)

Grats an *eroemer94* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Firlefanz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *leopold* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Shabone* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *felix* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Achim_Stecher* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Asophis* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Porzellankeks* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *1n90* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Bene901* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dragzal* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheWolfeHD* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mastermaisi777* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *80.*Mio

28 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2020)

Ein Grats an die 28 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Alois* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jupprider* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Wehrreh* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *X3Gamer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Wisper* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Icebear20m* zur *100.*Mio
20 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2020)

20 diesmal - herzlichen Dank und Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2020)

Grats an *DanielaDobberphul* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Laworda7151* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PerryRhodan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *G3BbY* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PeterPanne* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *AcRyLu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Shnarph* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *caos-de* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skysnake* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LunarIX* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyGER* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lenno* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *90.*Mio

36 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2020)

Grats und Danke an die 36 "neuen" Meilensteiner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2020)

Grats an *BinaryBandit* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ingenieurs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *swaen0403* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ThomasH* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lemo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Yuki_Keylin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ImakeD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KompressorHeinz* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrMartii* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GordonR* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *90.*Mio

29 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2020)

Ein Grats und Danke an die 29 "Jubilare" - toll gemacht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juni 2020)

Grats an *BlindSnake* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *fropunkt* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *J1987an* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *meik* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Unforseen_Future* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kinokie* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GRS* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *WHV0815* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Negotian* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aaron_Boone* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *80.*Mio

25 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (12. Juni 2020)

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle Milestoner. Weiter so! 
Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juni 2020)

25 neue Meilensteiner - schön zu sehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2020)

Grats an *tomanja78* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Orenia77* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *marco1994* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Linewalker* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *1n90* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *500.*Mio

18 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 18 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Benwick* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Photogulasch* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Schl8Feld* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bob_Rhein* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wisper* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *F4n4tik3r* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *2key2Play* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cyril15* zur *50.*Mio

22 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TimmHornig* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zeratul* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sheldor84* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Callback81* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Feiywn* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Samuel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Orr_Fabian* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *100.*Mio

27 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2020)

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Eisenhuegel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Adri* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymousbush* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sacnoth* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bada.Bing.3000* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Bozeman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Feiywn* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TiloS71* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *80.*Mio

22 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2020)

Herzlichen Dank und ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juni 2020)

Grats an *kingkrom* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *HerrAlf* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Feiywn* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Odin4403* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Franky1971* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *500.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 15 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *frechdachsm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *jugeeen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chaosknut* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *90.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juni 2020)

Und wieder 15 "Neue" - Grats an euch


----------



## eiernacken1983 (19. Juni 2020)

Hier mal ein Grats an die fleißigen und UNERMÜDLICHEN Gratser. 

Muss ja die Hölle gewesen sein, in der Hochzeit des COVID-Ansturms...


----------



## ursmii (19. Juni 2020)

leider hat die zahl der aktiven falter deutlich abgenommen

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono15 (19. Juni 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> leider hat die zahl der aktiven falter deutlich abgenommen



erstaunlicherweise hat sie generell wieder abgenommen, auch in anderen gruppen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2020)

Grats an *br1x3l* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mantigo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DaveRapp* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *narF* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Haspu* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *mccavity* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *600.*Mio

23 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2020)

Nono15 schrieb:


> erstaunlicherweise hat sie generell wieder abgenommen, auch in anderen gruppen



&#8230; was leider zu erwarten war - gegen COVID zu falten ist nun nicht mehr (so) neu, cool und "trendy"
Dieses "Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit" zeigt sich nun eben auch in den (sinkenden) Zahlen

*Umso mehr *- Grats an die 23 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2020)

Grats an *SaskiaPe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LIM* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Retiarius* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Majorskull* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JeFFrYs_Titanium* zur *100.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *2.*Mia

18 Milestoner​


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (20. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SaskiaPe* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Salfurium* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *3.*Mio
> ...



2 Milliarden Punkte.... krasse Sache


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (20. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, 2 Millarden sind krass. Dabei zeitweise pro Tag fast so viele Punkte wie ich insgesamt habe.
Riesenglückwunsch an voodoman zur neuen Milliarendmarke.
Natürlich auch Glückwünsche an die anderen neuen Meilensteiner.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 18 Milestoner 

Und ja,  2 Mia *sind* eine Hausnummer - also  Spezial-Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2020)

Grats an *DAcidO* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MartinNeudeck* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nerd_Lolson* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Butchmeister* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *hannes3120* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *cyberbot* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Grubutz* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *500.*Mio

17 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2020)

Ein Grats an die 17 Meilensteiner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Fennek* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SirElmo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *g0oFy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Knorros* zur *100.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2020)

Grats und herzlichen Dank an die 13 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2020)

Grats an *merylen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ramen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Knono3000* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Majorskull* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Autofreak1230* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *300.*Mio

17 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2020)

Ich freue mich jeden Morgen darauf hier zu gratsen - diesmal kriegen 17 Falter ein wohlverdientes


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2020)

Grats an *smashhunter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Blinker-Grips* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Wehrreh* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ankorion* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Traylite* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Negotian* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Raylan_64* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *doppelnull* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Paul20666* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *900.*Mio

19 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2020)

19 Milestoner diesmal - herzliches Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Korgan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Torde* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bene901* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mccavity* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *60.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2020)

Ein Grats an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Riegel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *chris117de* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *80.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2020)

Grats an die 12


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Asgard* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Chris* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Tino* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Raven79* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Callback81* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bex* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *90.*Mio

27 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2020)

- 27 Milestoner diesmal - da kommt Freude auf
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2020)

Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Asophis* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *LennymanLennox* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lenno* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *90.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2020)

Ein Grats an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2020)

Grats an *_soldier_* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Curtis0815* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Poco* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Seti* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Haspu* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *90.*Mio

22 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2020)

22 Milestoner - ein herzliches Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2020)

Grats an *FSiever* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Asgard* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Cinu007* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Icewindak* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BunnyBugs* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *100.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 14 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Farning* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ben00280* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jontonas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Oelle* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Bruderlos* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DaveRapp* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tobiasr* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *600.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die 16 - ihr haltet den Topf am Kochen


----------



## Grestorn (3. Juli 2020)

Dann heize ich mal das Feuer bei mir auch wieder an... Nach ein paar Tagen Pause.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juli 2020)

Grats an *AtlanterX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Domi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Heinzik* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonasWismar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Peaceman_GER* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *200.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juli 2020)

14 neue Milestoner - super


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2020)

Grats an *jinnywinny* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Asgard* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gorca* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *haggyman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *200.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die 15


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2020)

Grats an *AlexKe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bernhard* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Geridian* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sheldor84* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *mmax8571* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MBGTV* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Redsn0w* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sw0* zur *100.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2020)

Und wieder 15 Milestoner - super und


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2020)

Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *stayingathome* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mosh_head* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SnortyMcCokeFace* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Asgard* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LunarIX* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *100.*Mio

17 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 17 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Salfurium* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Knono3000* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SiG_76_Luna* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Wiedy* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GasMaskGuy* zur *100.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2020)

Diesmal "nur" 7 - wohl auch bedingt durch die 13416er-"Krise"

Aber natürlich trotzdem ein Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2020)

Grats an *jugeeen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Asgard* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *TonyStark* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wiedy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *80.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2020)

Grats an *b0mM3L* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Patch87* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *marco1994* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Phandogra* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *200.*Mio

18 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2020)

&#8230; es werden wieder mehr .. - Grats an die 18


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2020)

Grats an *claus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Petrus.Riekert* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MartinNeudeck* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Callback81* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benny33* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *60.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2020)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *2key2Play* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Derber-Shit* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *600.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2020)

11 Milestoner - 11 ist eine Glückszahl, da wo ich aufgewachsen bin

Also, Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Mawe244* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonasWismar* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zugspitze2962* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Digger666* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alf1399* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *70.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2020)

Ihr lasst nicht nach - Grats an die 13 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Ataboy* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TonyStark* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *d3x84* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *80.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2020)

.. und wieder meine Lieblingszahl - Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *fujit0* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *100.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die 9 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Kiesbettking* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *eiernacken1983* zur *100.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2020)

7 "Neue" - immerhin 

Ein Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Dreas83* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *hosinio* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IsNoGud* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SouvranStar* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *300.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2020)

Grats an *SebastianHoefs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ThomasH* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lordofsith* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Phandogra* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrCookTM* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *80.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2020)

13 Milestoner diesmal - saubere Sache 

Grats und ein  an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2020)

Grats an *SCHMIDDI1904* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *BxBender* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Steffes-07* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *100.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (18. Juli 2020)

Danke fürs "Gratsen"  

Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die 14 Milestoner


----------



## ursmii (19. Juli 2020)

*bald sind wir auf 500 aktive Falter (von 8773) abgesunken und werden Platz 9 an NVIDIA verlieren.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2020)

Gegen NVidia siehst Du hier ohnehin kein Land. Logischer Weise. Wichtiger wäre mir gegen Emporkömmlinge wie Heise zu bestehen, die in der c't wiederholt groß Werbung für ihr F@H Team machen ... 

(Nicht, dass das was schlechtes wäre, ich finde es gut, was Heise macht, aber gesunder Wettbewerb stachelt einen auch an!  )


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Arachnax* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Chidogan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Donnereule* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hosinio* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bex* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *700.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Skajaquada (19. Juli 2020)

Ja schon schade, dass der Hype für Corona nur so kurz gehalten hat 
Aber einen fetten Glückwunsch zu 700 Mio! Bis dahin brauche ich noch ein paar Monate


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2020)

Grats an alle 12


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Amenia* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lisa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *royo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Micha312* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *400.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2020)

Und wieder ein Grats an 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Jastroger* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyWeltfrieden* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Wortmelodie* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Atommafia* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ataboy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *suredave* zur *60.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2020)

Sogar 14 dieses mal - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2020)

Grats an *blaZin65* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tino* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Carthage52* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Domenik* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MBGTV* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *70.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2020)

Erneut 12 Milestoner - ein Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2020)

Grats an *g4bb0r* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *aslambert* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mmax8571* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ZedUpGamingPCs* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wiedy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *50.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (23. Juli 2020)

Auch von mir ein Grats an alle 10


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juli 2020)

Grats an *benno* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SeanMadner* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tamara_Jung* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *70.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (24. Juli 2020)

Danke fürs Gratsen und ein Grats von mir an die anderen sechs. Die nächsten 10 Millionen dauern bei mir jetzt leider wieder etwas länger...
Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juli 2020)

Grats an die sieben Neuen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2020)

Grats an *diwi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Blinker-Grips* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Hans3900* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PhilipK* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *200.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2020)

15 neue - scheee 

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Anderl_* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ChaXe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *fperfect33* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Oliver_Schulze* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hannes3120* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zugspitze2962* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *donpeppone* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dreas83* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *90.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (27. Juli 2020)

Willkommen an die 5 Neuen.
Und Grats an alle 15.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2020)

Bahamut_Zero schrieb:


> Willkommen an die 5 Neuen.
> Und Grats an alle 15.



Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2020)

Grats an *KingdomsKnight* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_Sebi_* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *200.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Skajaquada (27. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich wegen der 6 Millionen von vorgestern doch am ZeroCOOL vorbei gerauscht. Wollte ja eigentlich gemeinsam die 200 Millionen feiern


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (27. Juli 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Da bin ich wegen der 6 Millionen von vorgestern doch am ZeroCOOL vorbei gerauscht. Wollte ja eigentlich gemeinsam die 200 Millionen feiern



Na so können wir zwei Tage in Folge 200 Mio. feiern  Und jetzt lass ich dich (erst)mal davonziehen


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2020)

Grats an "alle Neune"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2020)

Grats an *^mc* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stolpervogel* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hornissentreiber* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *200.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2020)

Ein Grats an die sieben Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Sniperboy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ChaXe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *moral32* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2020)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2020)

Grats an *Hitmann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *zivi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fennek* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Carthage52* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wisper* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *50.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2020)

Voll auf die 12 - diesmal 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2020)

Grats an *grisu_de* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *JHerpi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ChaXe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *hannes3120* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2020)

Ein Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2020)

Grats an *Hitmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *grisu_de* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *EODWoodyGER* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *80.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2020)

Grats an alle 10 Milestoner 

Und Grats an das Team für *5,483,660,312 Juli-Punkte *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2020)

Grats an *YanDude* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *grisu_de* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *100.*Mio

4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2020)

Ein Grats an die 4


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2020)

Grats an *AtlanterX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hitmann* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ChaXe* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *grisu_de* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IT_is_easy_GmbH* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bex* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *800.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Blende8 (3. August 2020)

Danke fürs Gratsen und auch von mir ein Grats an die anderen 10 und das Team
Blende8


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2020)

&#8230;. und wieder meine Lieblingszahl
Grats an die elf


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2020)

Grats an *derplop* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gero* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *grisu_de* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *bikepit* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *triple_duda* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *70.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2020)

Ein Grats und ein herzliches Dankeschön an die 14 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2020)

Grats an *Curtis0815* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bada.Bing.3000* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *80.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2020)

Gratulation und ein  an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2020)

Grats an *Florian_S* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *combene* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *300.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2020)

Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2020)

Grats an *DJDissy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *merylen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ralfei* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Apollon* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grisu_de* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *hashcat* zur *80.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2020)

Da ist sie wieder - meine Lieblings-11 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2020)

Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tytoalba* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *700.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2020)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2020)

Grats an *rollbrettschlafmuetze* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ChaXe* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *90.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2020)

Grats an euch 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2020)

Grats an *n0t3xist* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nerd_Lolson* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *90.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2020)

13 diesmal 

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2020)

Grats an *hamradiohelper* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WilliamZehm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Waldi* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *kleinerMARS* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BxBender* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *90.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2020)

Ein Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. August 2020)

Grats an *Stony* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *KackSack* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Detti_42* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *70.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2020)

Eine herzliche Gratulation an die 9


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2020)

Grats an *wilhelm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_LS_* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PyroX* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *400.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *wilhelm* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *dampferburg* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *_LS_* zur *20.*Mio
> ...



Grats an die sieben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2020)

Grats an *BaalTomekk* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Wurstwasser_Gourmet* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Petrus.Riekert* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KackSack* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *40.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2020)

Ein Grats an die 13 Milestoner 

Und - btw - ich finde es toll, dass immer noch "neue kleine nachwachsen"


----------



## ursmii (16. August 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und - btw - ich finde es toll, dass immer noch "neue kleine nachwachsen"


Ja, das ist wirklich "begiessenswert". Hoffentlich bleiben sie lange aktiv

Leider zeigt der Trend abwärts. IMHO ist die Luft ziemlich draussen 

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2020)

Grats an *phaph* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fahrlehrer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Easthelmet* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Paladin_Ger1* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Santa-Claus* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *90.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Skajaquada (16. August 2020)

Also ich war jetzt auch eine Woche wetterbedingt auf Sparflamme und fahre jetzt wieder so langsam hoch. Wollte nicht mehr als 36 Grad im Arbeitszimmer haben


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2020)

Herzliche Gratulation an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## ursmii (17. August 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also ich war jetzt auch eine Woche wetterbedingt auf Sparflamme und fahre jetzt wieder so langsam hoch. Wollte nicht mehr als 36 Grad im Arbeitszimmer haben


das ist verständlich. zum glück hab ich's richtig frostig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2020)

Grats an *flokie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Projekt2501* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SCHMIDDI1904* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Robert* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *900.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2020)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2020)

Grats an *LilLegend* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Alois* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *merylen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ICMP_Saschi* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Crockers* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SirElmo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *qiller* zur *300.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2020)

15 Milestoner diesmal - saubere Leistung 

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2020)

Grats an *Freyaria* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *KhaosRipper* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *500.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2020)

Ein herzliches Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2020)

Grats an *Stryker19873* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorugo* zur *20.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2020)

&#8230; und die nächsten "glorreichen 7" 
Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2020)

Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *10.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2020)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2020)

Grats an *blaZin65* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *aConel* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cocoatea* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *90.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2020)

Nach 7  - und dann 6 - heute 5 Milestoner &#8230;. ist das ein Countdown?? 

Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2020)

Grats an *Kazoom* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *OweOweOwe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Easthelmet* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *wilhelm* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *dampferburg* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *1n90* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *40.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2020)

Wieder einmal meine Lieblingszahl 

Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2020)

Grats an *Reivieh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *flokie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bada.Bing.3000* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *wilhelm* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2020)

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2020)

Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *minibar* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *80.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2020)

Grats und Dankeschön an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2020)

Grats an *WereWolf* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lehnbach* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *100.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## AnnoDADDY (26. August 2020)

Sehr schön, schade dass langsam wieder weniger aktiv sind als noch  vor einigen Monaten...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2020)

Grats an *SoSoMio* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bob_Rhein* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LIM* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *300.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2020)

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2020)

Grats an *MartinNeudeck* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *as.dahse* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Supernova(GER)* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *600.*Mio

18 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (28. August 2020)

Gleich 18 auf einmal!
Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2020)

18 Milestoner auf einen Schlag 
*DAS* macht heftig Laune - Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2020)

Grats an *_soldier_* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Unicorn86* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mosh_head* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *djayc* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *felix* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gar_DE* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *90.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2020)

&#8230; und nochmal 12 von euch - Grats und Danke


----------



## ursmii (31. August 2020)

*JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU  
Ich habe   1 Mia Points geschafft*

Gestartet am 27.12.2019 
*Date of last work unit 	2020-08-30 15:32:37  Score 	1,000,272,550*​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2020)

Grats an *choeh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *walretter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Heinzik* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *xmag_rt* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *flokie* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Easthelmet* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tino* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *WereWolf* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *phila_delphia* zur *200.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




27 Milestoner ​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (31. August 2020)

Wow, so viele auf einmal hatten wir lange nicht.
Und Riesenglückwunsch an ursmii zur 1 Mia.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2020)

27 Milestoner - 

Grats an euch und ein heftiges 

Und ursmii beweist wieder einmal, dass viele Milliarden in die Schweiz fliessen  
Dir natürlich ein *MEGA*-Grats


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

Das nenne ich mal eine Hausnummer! Und dann noch in einem dreiviertel Jahr, krasser Scheiß


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2020)

Grats an *Firestriker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *POSEIDON_Thommi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ravian* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *eXuTi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Oelle* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bakizimo* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *300.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2020)

Da ist sie wieder - meine Lieblingszahl 

Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## ursmii (2. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine Hausnummer! Und dann noch in einem dreiviertel Jahr, krasser Scheiß



mit den neuen 3080 werdet ihr alle in no time an mir vorbeirauschen ... [winke-winke]
ich sitze (leider) noch einige zeit auf meinen 2080TIs


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2020)

Grats an *LMucki* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *POSEIDON_Thommi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bakizimo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stephan241* zur *40.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> ich sitze (leider) noch einige zeit auf meinen 2080TIs



&#8230;. was ja definitiv nichts schlechtes ist - wie du anschaulich beweist
Btw. ich werde meine 2080Ti's sicherlich auch nicht aufs Altenteil setzen 

Und natürlich ein herzliches Grats an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2020)

Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hink* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *azu037* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *jinnywinny* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lowry* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *300.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2020)

Sogar 14 diesmal - scheeee

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2020)

Grats an *mALTE25996* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *POSEIDON_Thommi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ShaneGoozeman* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Valarius* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *80.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2020)

Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2020)

Grats an *Horst5321* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Agii* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *stealth75abc* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonasWismar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *50.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2020)

Ein herzliches Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2020)

Grats an *Babnane* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *lolmaster* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Eisenhuegel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *martywalters* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PhilipK* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *woytkem* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *200.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (6. September 2020)

Die letzte Mia. ist noch gar nicht so lange her und schon gibt es die nächste.
Riesenglückwusch an alextest!


Glückwunsch natürlich auch an die anderen Meilensteiner und Willkommen an die beiden neuen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2020)

Grats an *conner64* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Easthelmet* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bikepit* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *500.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2020)

Im neuen Forum ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2020)

Grats an *Dennis_Wokon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *andreas_pr* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Minimue* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bruderlos* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Firestriker* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *83rgl03w3* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Greyce* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Sarah0981* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *400.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2020)

Grats an *Dangola* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Minimue* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Kyni* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *400.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2020)

*Ein Grats an alle 21 Milesstoner  *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2020)

Grats an *Prydacor* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JoGamer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Alfa83* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *lea756835874* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *200.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2020)

Punktlandung auf meine Lieblingszahl
Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2020)

Grats an *LMucki* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *600.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2020)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## Blende8 (12. September 2020)

Danke und auch von mir ein Grats an die anderen Vier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2020)

Grats an *Anonymous_23* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *winzdtm* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *billnyethescienceguy_* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *sryler3k* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *300.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2020)

10 - fast 11  Milestoner
Grats und danke an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2020)

Grats an *Kannbert* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *andreas_pr* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *markus_ke* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *minibar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Simmerringkalle* zur *90.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2020)

Ein Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2020)

Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fledermaus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *phaph* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Curtis0815* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kaeskopp* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ray_Htor_2991* zur *50.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2020)

Und erneut ein "alle Neune"
Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2020)

Grats an *Adecius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *domxx40k* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *combene* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TomiB2002* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mccavity* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *300.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2020)

Ein Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2020)

Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *2.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *600.*Mio

3 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Adecius* zur *2.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *600.*Mio
> 
> 3 Milestoner​



Zwar "nur" 3 Milestoner - aber je höhe je dünner die Luft ...
Grats an euch - und extra-Grats an JayTea (für dich ist die Luft noch nicht so dünn )


----------



## JayTea (17. September 2020)

Hehe, danke euch!
In der Region ist es nichtsdestotrotz mit einer GTX 1660 ziemlich mühsam bis zum nächsten Meilenstein. Aber dafür nicht weniger spaßig!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2020)

Grats an *mythx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pahegu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *JonasWismar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lea756835874* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mojo75_GER* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SG-Battle* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *90.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2020)

11 (*ELF*) Milestoner - ihr vesüsst mir den Tag

Grats und ein  an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2020)

Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Raeuber* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *UJ* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Valermos* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2020)

Ein Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2020)

Grats an *Mainer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlli* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *D3st1ny87* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fennek* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *steffen0278* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *CrazySpaceKitty* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *martywalters* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chris117de* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *700.*Mio

20 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2020)

*20* Milestoner
Wie ich schon in den "Tageseinnahmen" sehen konnte steigt der Output bereits an (aka.  "Gamer folden gegen die Vergesslichkeit")
Dafür an alle ein Grats und ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2020)

Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *LordXardi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *royo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *steffen0278* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *500.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## picar81_4711 (20. September 2020)

Unser Team ist jetzt auf Platz 9!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2020)

Grats an die 13 Milestoner und für den erneuten Platz 9


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2020)

Grats an *Astra-Coupe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LordXardi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *guardion* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zeffer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Stiwi* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Valermos* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *heamer* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *400.*Mio

20 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2020)

Ein Grats und danke schön an die 20 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2020)

Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ebby2000* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *euMelBeumel* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ikr4m7* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *jonas1411* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Keksdt* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *chewara* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Astra-Coupe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RJM85* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zeffer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *guardion* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *benjasso* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Stiwi* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tom_M* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *200.*Mio

30 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (22. September 2020)

Gestern 20 und heute 30. Faltwoche wirkt.
Sehen wir morgen die 40?
Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2020)

Grats an *4Freunde* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Helifight* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lesi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *chewara* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Zeffer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *steffen0278* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Raeuber* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *guardion* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stiwi* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Drumonymous* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *800.*Mio

25 Milestoner​


----------



## Skajaquada (24. September 2020)

Wir sind ganz knapp an der 300 Mio PPD Marke gescheitert, da geht doch noch was! Vor allem wenn ich die Zahlen der Aktiven sehe. Da ist ja endlich mal wieder Leben in der Bude


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2020)

Grats an euch alle - ihr seid "*HAMMA*"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2020)

Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *srowlain* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NOSS* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymous_23* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Aganyur* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AlexKe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *billnyethescienceguy_* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Raven79* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lanf!re* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Zeffer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JumperM* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrDave* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sydney_Pschantka* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kev* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *90.*Mio

30 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2020)

… und die nächsten 30 Milestoner …
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2020)

Grats an *smcje* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vahllok* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ikr4m7* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *srowlain* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ARatte* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lesi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *D3st1ny87* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ernesti02* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *steffen0278* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Raeuber* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bakizimo* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Now* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *50.*Mio

28 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2020)

Und nochmals fast 30 Milestoner ..
Grats an die 28 neuesten "Helden" 

Dazu natürlich ein extra* GROSSES *Grats an das ganze Team 
- für 2 mal über 300 Mio. Punkte (wenn EoC korrekt "verbucht" hätte)
- für den neuen Tages-Rekord von *327,731,427 Punkten *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2020)

Grats an *LxTM* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlli* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Helifight* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lesi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *RJM85* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *henry2537* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *neapolitano58a968* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *NotInfected* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *UJ* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *guardion* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *tom0047* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *500.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *Hasestab* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



32 Milestoner​


----------



## Hasestab (26. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *LxTM* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *MasterOlli* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *lakoon* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Helifight* zur *3.*Mio
> ...


Dankeschön...  🙂


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *LxTM* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *MasterOlli* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *lakoon* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Helifight* zur *3.*Mio
> ...



Herzlichen Dank und ein Grats an die "anderen 31 Milestoner" 
Und ein SUPERGRATS mit  an Hasestab


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2020)

Grats an *mal0ney* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *revo0788_2* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *RoadrunnerXXY* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Radeschokolade* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LilLegend* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Babnane* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ikr4m7* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ARatte* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *D3st1ny87* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *henry2537* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Pommesgabel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JumperM* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *steffen0278* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *50.*Mio

31 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2020)

Und nochmals 31 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2020)

Grats an *MrMegaman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Aganyur* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Ikr4m7* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lesi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *RJM85* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *D3st1ny87* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *r27b* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *henry2537* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Amrateru* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *hanswurst* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Adecius* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cubayashi* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *benjasso* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bakizimo* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *guardion* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LordRevan* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shadow86* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ranzolger* zur *100.*Mio

30 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2020)

Erneut 30 Milestoner 
… macht einfach maximal Spass mit euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2020)

Grats an *Arusin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Specktator* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *CoronaResponseTeam* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Teeschluerfer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Adecius* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *blacksurgeon* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *600.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *800.*Mio

21 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2020)

21 Milestoner - echt* FETT*
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2020)

Grats an *Vandox* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pahegu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Eike* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlli* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Bob_Rhein* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sryler3k* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *triple_duda* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schlachtkreuzer6* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mew151* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *90.*Mio

21 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> 21 Milestoner - echt* FETT*
> Grats an euch alle


 Da zitiere ich mich doch mal selber


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *ronsuper* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *ebby2000* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *CoronaResponseTeam* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *YanDude* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *cann0nf0dder* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *600.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pewe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *phaph* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *merylen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Meise45* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MPHxxxLegend* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *StefanLechnerxx5581* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *700.*Mio

19 Milestoner
​Ps.:
Heute Gratse ich das letzte Mal für die nächsten 8-9 Tage denn ich fahre morgen in den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Da meine Ferienvertretung momentan selber nicht regelmässig online ist wird das Gratsen in dieser Zeit pausiert.
​


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (2. Oktober 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *pewe* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Drexla* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *2.*Mio
> ...



Na dann einen schönen Urlaub für Dich


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2020)

Grats an die 19 Milestoner 
Und ein Grats - zusammen mit einem "schönen Urlaub" an den Gratser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BabaElfo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Deller* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Sonne16* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *xmanzerg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Schlumpf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *suddenham_Germany* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *AtlanterX* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pahegu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *schuetze72* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *logy-* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *CoronaResponseTeam* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *^mc* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PoisonArrow* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Visitor2101* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Odin4403* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wisper* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *schrotflinte56* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *700.*Mio

69 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2020)

Lieber A.Meier
Ich freue mich, dass du gesund zurück bist 
Und natürlich ein Grats an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *jacksn53* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *klefreak_gletscherfloh* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *CoronaResponseTeam* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FireWorkerX* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *primsam* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *chador* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *300.*Mio

17 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grats an die 17 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *MT2506* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Schatttenlord* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *klefreak_gletscherfloh* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *20.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2020)

… und wieder 9 Milestoner zum begratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *XHotSniperX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *4Freunde* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *deixu* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Salfurium* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Adecius* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *70.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2020)

Elf neue - 11 - ihr kennt meine "Liebe" zu dieser Zahl  
Ein Grats an alle - und ein *MEGA-GRATS *an  *ADG-Mike-Germany*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Viruscrack* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WalkieTalkieMan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *keck04* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Shiatan* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *50.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2020)

Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *SveD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *-Shorty-* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *rio_grande* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *800.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2020)

Fast hätte es wieder für 11 gereicht 

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *BinaerFlynn* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SveD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *andreas_pr* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *phaph* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *kriscfx* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *YanDude* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ataboy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ScandaL.cH* zur *50.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grats und ein Dankeschön an die 13 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *schmiee* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Biber* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SveD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *klefreak_gletscherfloh* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kriscfx* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dergunia* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *200.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2020)

Sogar 16 dieses Mal - ein herzliches Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *unbekannterTyp* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Matze* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hitmann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *keck04* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *klefreak_gletscherfloh* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *60.*Mio

11 Milestoner
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## ursmii (18. Oktober 2020)

GRINS    Biene's Glückszahl  


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2020)

Jupp - Biene's Lieblingszahl 
Ein Grats an die 11


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *AcId* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *now_zorg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_Team_fgfabi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *_soldier_* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hitmann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *KoK* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Juggernaut* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *steffen0278* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Now* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *400.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (19. Oktober 2020)

Riesenglückwunsch an raFINNIert zur nächsten Mia. !
Und natürlich auch Glückwunsch an alle anderen Meilensteiner.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2020)

16 Grats an die Milestoner 

Und natürlich ein *MEGA-GRATS* an raFINNIert 👌


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *smcje* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Drunkenmole* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *SveD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jkay* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hitmann* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *markus_ke* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2020)

Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *clockworkman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *azu037* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LunarIX* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kazadbaruk* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Audilemans* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *700.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *900.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2020)

15 diesmal - scheeee 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *hamradiohelper* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *blaZin65* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *palme889* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aConel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *45thFuchs* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Mettigel* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *700.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *800.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *fperfect33* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *phaph* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gorggg* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *600.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *600.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *sonntagskind* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grats an euch alle  
Und ein *GANZ GROSSES GRATS* an sonntagskind 👌


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Horst5321* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Katipapa* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Heinzik* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Palladin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Maggo.83* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *blaZin65* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *palme889* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *70.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grats an die nächsten 15 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Kulfadir* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *200.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2020)

Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *^mc* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Frank_Lukacs* zur *10.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2020)

Ein herzliches GRATS an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlman* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *600.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2020)

10 (also fast 11  ) neue Milestoner
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LIM* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gorggg* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KackSack* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *400.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2020)

Geschafft - diesmal sind es 11  
Ein Grats an euch


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. Oktober 2020)

Und ein *extra GROSSES GRATS *an unsere *Oberbiene *mit:

*50 Milliarden Punkten !!! *


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2020)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Und ein *extra GROSSES GRATS *an unsere *Oberbiene *mit:
> 
> *50 Milliarden Punkten !!! *


Herzlichen Dank - und nun dauert es wieder


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (29. Oktober 2020)

Megaglückwunsch an unsere Oberbiene zu den 50 Mia. .
Großer Glückwünsch zur ersten Mia. an *zeroc00l*.
Und natürlich auch Glückwünsche an die anderen Meilensteiner.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Palladin* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *unverwechselbar* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *10.*Mio

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *50.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich gratse mich  und den anderen 3 Milestoner ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *mosh_head* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Carthage52* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Rob* zur *300.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2020)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2020)

Grats an *Guenter24521452007* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *pewe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Adecius* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jan_T* zur *70.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2020)

Fast hätte es wieder für 11 gereicht 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2020)

Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *pewe* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *HappiHippo* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *700.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2020)

Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2020)

Grats an *AlGore* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Kannbert* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Donar7* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *900.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2020)

Ein Grats und danke an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. November 2020)

Grats an *Kiesbettking* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Palladin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RenDhark* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Micha312* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mccavity* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Oldmichl* zur *80.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. November 2020)

... ihr gebt euch wirklich Mühe nicht mehr "meine" 11 zu treffen  
Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2020)

Grats an *BOLD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ramen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kriegerstein* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *R00ST3R* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *50.*Mio

11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## sentinel1 (4. November 2020)

TOP10       @ursmii


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2020)

Ein Grats an die Milestoner - und Danke für die *11*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2020)

Grats an *clockworkman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *SgtMate* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2020)

Grats an die 9 Mliestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2020)

Grats an *Joegut* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kiesbettking* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dagnarus* zur *60.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2020)

.. und schon wieder neun Milestoner .. langweilig 
Grats und herzlichen Dank


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2020)

Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BilliexD* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *300.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2020)

Ein Grats an die 6 "neuen" Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2020)

Grats an *sebbra* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *carnifexumbra* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Peter* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *lakoon* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maeyae* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *900.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2020)

.. und erneut "alle Neune" ..
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2020)

Grats an *Pillenmann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Manuel_Henschke* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Clarissa* zur *9.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2020)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2020)

Grats an *shafty* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Curtis0815* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Celsius1505* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *palme889* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GWE1337* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *800.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2020)

14 "Neue" - sauber   
Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2020)

Grats an *SoSoMio* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Artas* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Luke_th* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Folding_Ludwig* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Salfurium* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *50.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer (meine Glückszahl )​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2020)

Grats an die 7 Milestoner  und ein  an "den Meier"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2020)

Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Luke_th* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *50.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2020)

Grats an *BlueSpark* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BlindSnake* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rolly82* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Oelle* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MBO84* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *xStream77* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *800.*Mio



Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *picar81_4711* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2020)

Da ist man einen Tag mal nicht greifbar und schon geht ihr so ab  
Ich schicke euch 24 Grats und *2 ULTRA-GRATS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2020)

Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ultrasilver* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lakoon* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dreas83* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ovicula* zur *800.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2020)

Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2020)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Projekt2501* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Horst5321* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *xmag_rt* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Feiywn* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TonyStark* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *80.*Mio

11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2020)

11 Milestoner > Treffer  
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2020)

Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Clarissa* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *300.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2020)

Grats an die 7 Milestoner 
Und Treffer für A.Meier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2020)

Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *40.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2020)

Und schon wieder 7 Milestoner - Grats 
Und schon wieder Treffer für A.Meier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2020)

Grats an *Mark* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *lolmaster* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BOLD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Jkay* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fention* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *100.*Mio

11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2020)

Grats an *Jynx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *suddenham_Germany* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AlexKe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MangoSeed* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Now* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *70.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2020)

Grats an *Raphael* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rob-Dog* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *clockworkman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kenda* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *30.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2020)

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. November 2020)

Grats an *kullanmuru* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *suddenham_Germany* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rumpelstilzchen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BxBender* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *80.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2020)

Grats an die 14 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2020)

Grats an *BlueskorpionVIE78* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NOSS* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Agii* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Juergen1972Germany* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bob* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *700.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2020)

- und gleich nochmal 14 Milestoners hinterher - ihr seid Spitze


----------



## Skajaquada (23. November 2020)

Und unsere Team-Leistung kann sich gerade auch sehen lassen. Wir kommen ja schon in die Regionen der letzten Faltaktion


----------



## ursmii (23. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und unsere Team-Leistung kann sich gerade auch sehen lassen. Wir kommen ja schon in die Regionen der letzten Faltaktion


das ist sicher euch verdankt, die ihr neue grakas eingebaut habt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2020)

Grats an *TG184* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *andreas_pr* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *starsash* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *900.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2020)

Grats an die 13 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2020)

Grats an *Bob_Rhein* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *pitkiller* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Haspu* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Wisper* zur *40.*Mio

4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2020)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2020)

Grats an *fischmat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kulfadir* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *FlorianDH8FB* zur *100.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2020)

Ein Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2020)

Grats an *AlGore* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *starsash* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *phil.e* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Schmidde* zur *200.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *Oliver_Kuhlmann* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2020)

Jupp - Treffer 
Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2020)

Grats an *DrBellmann* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Term* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *traUma87* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Petrus.Riekert* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *therealjeanpuetz* zur *300.*Mio

11 Milestoner > 2. Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2020)

Ihr wollt mich einfach bespassen 
Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2020)

Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *LilLegend* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lizzaey#2510* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *wuz1mu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *traUma87* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *benno* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *OMENGER* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *heamer* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rey* zur *90.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2020)

Grats an *Anonymoose* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Qahnaariin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *OweOweOwe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Osmium77* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Helverian* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *peta82* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SteveMitMief* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Thorgrim3000* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *90.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2020)

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2020)

Grats an *0utl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Christoph_Grueten* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *malte* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *LilLegend* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *midgard00* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *90.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde es einfach nur *OBERHAMMER* wie ihr hier alle "ranklotzt"
Grats an die 14 Milestoner 

Aber eben auch Grats an* ALLE*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sebbra* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *DOMSTZR* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mirco2001* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Robert* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *70.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *traUma87* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *scheffkoch* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Morgenstund* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *900.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *eggxy* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *DJg450* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peta82* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *pitkiller* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *200.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2020)

Einmal 10... einmal 12... keinmal *11* 

Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Einmal 10... einmal 12... keinmal *11*
> 
> Grats an euch alle


Nimmst den Durchschnitt und dann hast du deine 11


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *heizer46* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *traUma87* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *eggxy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bikepit* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *DKIRKLEY* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Honigpirat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mark* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Tino* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *AHerrm1026* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *LilLegend* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *80.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2020)

Ein herzliches Grats an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *rodh* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *500.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *HartmutE.* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Marvius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *g4bb0r* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Term* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *300.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt geht's aber ab hier 
Grats an euch alle 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an PCGHGS und an zeroc00l


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Abend kam ich nicht ins Forum rein, darum gibt es zwei Tage Gratsen:

Dienstag:
Grats an *Tratos* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DaBibo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DJg450* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bullispecter* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *70.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​

Mittwoch:
Grats an *Bara24515* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Christian_Sommer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *General-Melchett* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *topgun275* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymoose* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Heisenwurscht* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *700.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9 Milestoner​


----------



## Nono15 (9. Dezember 2020)

das hätt ich nie gedacht vor über 4 jahren, als ich am 11.09.2016 die erste wu gefaltet hab, dass ich mal so über 105xx wu´s erfalten und die 1 mio-punkt-marke überspringen würde 
in einem jahr werden wohl die ersten 40-50 plätze voll mit "millionären" sein wenns so weitergeht 
falten bei pcgh rockt - auf zur nächsten mio


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2020)

Ein Treffer für dich - Meier 
Viele Treffer für die Milestoner - Grats 
Dann ein "ja du hast recht" und ein *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Clemens* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Winduser* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *100.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2020)

Grazs an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LilLegend* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RenDhark* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 4 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Jastroger* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *djayc* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Skeggz* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *400.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *-=DG=-* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Manuel_Aigner* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Navity* zur *100.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *-=DG=-* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *help_for_medicines* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *40.*Mio
> ...


Treffer für A.Meier 
Grats an die sieben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *derplop* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *kroete73* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Koehlix* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Michael* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *20.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Sense91* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymoose* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *50.*Mio

4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Dragon331* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *AlGore* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ronny* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Jochen_Kiesekamp* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *400.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *BearD78* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die "11 plus 1" 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an an *BearD78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Stryker19873* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bluebird_86* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Anonymoose* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon331* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Term* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *80.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Crujach* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Kazbone* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kurt* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *AlGore* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mosh_head* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon331* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Folding-Bauer* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *H2Odaswasser* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ataboy* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *900.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 14 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *GTi40* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Crujach* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Skeggz* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kazbone* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon331* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *80.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats und ein Danke an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Flensburger1984* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BabaElfo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Crujach* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *RJM85* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Kazbone* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blende8* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *700.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16 Milestoner​


----------



## JayTea (25. Dezember 2020)

Passend zum Fest! 
Glückwunsch und Frohe Weihnachten.  🎄


----------



## ursmii (25. Dezember 2020)

danke für die grats zum 2 Mia points.
mein crunchi_luft system wird nun in ein paar schritten erweitert und daher falte ich etwas kürzer
drückt mir die daumen und ich wünsche allen faltern frohe weihnachten und en guete rutsch


update: die migration 3950X -> 5950X hat überraschend einfach geklappt. Bis anhin sind keine probleme aufgetreten, weder im idle (18std) noch beim falten (gerade gestartet).
vorgehen: BIOS 31q installiert, prozessor gewechselt, default settings geladen, reboot, XMP geladen, reboot, fertig


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *CerVrox* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Crujach* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kazbone* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *60.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## JayTea (26. Dezember 2020)

Heute gibt's auch was sehr tolles zum Gratulieren! 
3 Mia ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Flensburger1984* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Projekt2501* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Crujach* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *UJ* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *600.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7 Milestoner > Doppeltreffer​


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Dezember 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *3.*Mia


 Es sollte vielleicht auch ein anderer mal dazu gratulieren, mein persönlicher Respekt, auch für die vielen Grats !!! 

Es sollten viel mehr dazu beitragen, auch wenn es nur ein paar Punkte sind, die Masse machts [sinnvoll].


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2020)

Zuerst einmal ein  zum 7er Treffer
Dann natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3*
Und ein  an alle Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Vubito32* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BabaElfo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kurt* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Fabian_Dietl* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Crujach* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dreas83* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Brunki25* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *400.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HartmutE.* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *jahest* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nobix* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *300.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Trefer​


----------



## Skajaquada (28. Dezember 2020)

Dann kann ich ja getrost morgen auf den 5900x wechseln und mal schauen was SAM so bringt.
Für das Falten wahrscheinlich nix


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2020)

Grats an die 7 (Treffer-)Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Prydacor* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MAX_Eagle* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *AdamD* zur *200.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2020)

Ein Grats an die 6 Jubilare


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Christoph_Grueten* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Mark* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *xmag_rt* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon331* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gorggg* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ChrisHD* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hawky1980* zur *90.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2020)

Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jynx* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *500.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 13 plus 8 

Und ein *grosses* Grats an alle - wir haben das Jahr mit *9,016,905,190* Punkte beendet


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Andreas* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PixxelWarrior* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vubito32* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Raven79* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *300.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Ruffterman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fahrlehrer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *_soldier_* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Kurt* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KlausHanau* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tranceangel2k* zur *200.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2021)

Eine solide 8 - Grats an die Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2021)

Grats an *big-maec* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DHJaeger* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *max* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BlueskorpionVIE78* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *AlGore* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Steinkeule* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *200.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Andreas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *PixxelWarrior* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *max* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Domenik* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *wolf7* zur *100.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2021)

Am Sonntag ein 11er-Treffer 
Gestern sogar ein 14er 
Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2021)

Grats an *GB* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *6.*Mio

4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2021)

Grats an *GC_N* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *billnyethescienceguy_* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bluebird_86* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *max* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RudiSchubo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lea756835874* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Yappi* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ProfStefan* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JoBerg1000* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *200.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




30 Milestoner​


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Januar 2021)

@Yoshkop    für das Erreichen der TOP50 !!!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2021)

30 (Dreissig) Milestoner 
Grats an euch alle 
Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *ZeroC00L1979*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2021)

Grats an *max* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *90.*Mio

4 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Brezelbus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *gasser013* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nick_Fleischer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *BaalTomekk* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NoName11234* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *AnnoDADDY* zur *200.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an alle 16


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Jopex* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gothmoegchen* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DonDogma* zur *200.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2021)

Grats und danke schön an die Neun


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Daemir* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mi3x* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *200.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2021)

Grats an *fropunkt* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Research* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mi3x* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TopgunSchweiz* zur *800.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Gizmo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Nick_Fleischer* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyTheSnow* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *derplop* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *drewes.matthias* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *500.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an alles was bei drei nicht auf dem Bäumen ist 
Ihr macht mir grosse Freude


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Nick_Fleischer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Popsie* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Haspu* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *vianator* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *600.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 9 Milestoner


----------



## big-maec (15. Januar 2021)

Habe es gerade gesehen. Gratulation und Danke an das ganze Team, dass ich dabei sein darf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *now_zorg* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Vubito32* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *malte* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Prydacor* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Schmidde* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *600.*Mio

16 Milestoner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2021)

Grats an *ToonXlink* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HartmutE.* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *martywalters* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *40.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2021)

Grats an *VirusSXR* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MrMangan26* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Jopex* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *max* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ParappaRappa* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *100.*Mio

19 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2021)

19 Milestoner - scheeee   
Ein Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Richwood* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tapioka* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyWeltfrieden* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jopex* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crazy_Sniper* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *800.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Daemir* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Eike* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Fahrlehrer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *jahest* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *max* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *300.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2021)

6 + 13 = 19
Ein Grats an alle Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Player007* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *VirusSXR* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *JonnyWeltfrieden* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Zen_JP* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sognix* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *80.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *big-maec* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *400.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2021)

Diesmal werden 6 Milestoner begratst


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *xStream77* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alcatr4zz* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *90.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Callboy* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *folder90* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Jynx* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pahegu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ralie* zur *200.*Mio

11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## JayTea (23. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Runde Eigenlob!  <3   
Natürlich mit vielen NaCl-WU aus alten Zeiten!


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Januar 2021)

Schnapszahl! Du zahlst die Runde?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Januar 2021)

Na das ist ja "volle Kanne"
Einmal Treffer für A. Meier  
Einmal Treffer für mich  
Einmal SCHNAPPS für Jay Tea 
Ein Grats an alle 
Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2021)

Grats an *folder90* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *suddenham_Germany* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *AshSinc* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *600.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 15 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Simon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Da!Andi* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Special_flo* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kefflar* zur *700.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2021)

Grats an *Georg1979* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *borsTiHD* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ManuA* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *peter.kaulfuss* zur *300.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich nun auch wieder reinkomme .... 

... kann ich nun 19 Milestoner begratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2021)

Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ralfei* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Gizmo* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *40.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2021)

Treffer für A.Meier
Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2021)

Grats an *GenetiX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Danjou* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MT2506* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gizmo* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *200.*Mio

11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2021)

vor dem Treffer ist nach dem Treffer 
Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2021)

Grats an *InZane* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *AlGore* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Amrateru* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Platinking* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *MrFils* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *700.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2021)

Grats an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2021)

Grats an *VirusSXR* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *60.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2021)

Grats an *PCGHW_Team_Account* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fiddget8472* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Riegel* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *90.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 12 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Mark_th* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ratiofarming* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Amokhahn* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Remolicious* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Owly_K* zur *200.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2021)

Diesmal sind es 10 - Grats euch allen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2021)

Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SuuperKnitter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Ratiofarming* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *zivi* zur *2.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Bobo* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *entsafter69* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Maximilian_Brambor* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MechaJebus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Eisenhoden* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Silya1983* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Katajama* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zoonk* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *EggoHH* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Paxx_277* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *newdeal* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Norbert_Dee* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *McDuff* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Amrateru* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SuuperKnitter* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ratiofarming* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejewski* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Uzi68* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *wolf7* zur *200.*Mio

35 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 35 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Batman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nils_Hollenbenders* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *entsafter69* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *BullRage* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *diwi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Eisenhoden* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Paxx_277* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *EggoHH* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *newdeal* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Pommesgabel* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JumperM* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Norbert_Dee* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Amrateru* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *HolgiiiFe* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kaidwar* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ratiofarming* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *palme889* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *outofnothing* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dreas83* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *marian8304* zur *400.*Mio

32 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2021)

Diesmal 32 "neue" Milestoner - ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Aluavin* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *MadRab* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bobo* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Batman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Vubito32* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *VirusSXR* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zoonk* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Katajama* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sug4r* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *GT200b* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Paxx_277* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *EggoHH* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Terencehill* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stiwi* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrDave* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dackmo* zur *600.*Mio

31 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2021)

Ein Danke und ein Grats an die 31 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2021)

Grats an *cx19* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mandroid74_PCGH* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *mics99* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *rires* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tarnschaf* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vahllok* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MadRab* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Frodo86* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MrMiles* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kulfadir* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *entsafter69* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Aluavin* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Eisenhoden* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Batman* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Katajama* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GT200b* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *newdeal* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Paxx_277* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *EggoHH* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SuuperKnitter* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DOcean* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *RawTesQ* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *500.*Mio

36 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 36 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejeski* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NanoVirus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *cx19* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *mics99* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MadRab* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Kefi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *entsafter69* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Tanoths* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *BullRage* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Eisenhoden* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MrMiles* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Batman* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *newdeal* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pommesgabel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Norbert_Dee* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PhilipK* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Grutaki* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_LS_* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *outofnothing* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JimboJimi* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Kess_Eleven* zur *100.*Mio

33 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2021)

Und nochmals 33 Milestoner - herzlichen Dank und Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Dragon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Merkur1978* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Tarnschaf* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Domi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Vahllok* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bobo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *cx19* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Aluavin* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mics99* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kefi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Zoonk* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *GT200b* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Tanoths* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Batman* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *bambusey* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *henry2537* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sryler3k* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SuuperKnitter* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *400.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




29 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die "anderen" 28 Milestoner 

Dann natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* Skajaquada*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Axi4x4* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Nudrec* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *scuffproof* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mandroid74_PCGH* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *g4bb0r* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *HartmutE.* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Aganyur* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *cx19* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejeski* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Aluavin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Bobo* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *entsafter69* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MadRab* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Zoonk* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *BullRage* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MrMiles* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Lord_Eisenhoden* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *mics99* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *McDuff* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Affenrasiere* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Batman* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Peter* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *newdeal* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TrueEvil* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Terencehill* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Norbert_Dee* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ratiofarming* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *outofnothing* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Buffalo-Phil* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *70.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




41 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2021)

41 diesmal 
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Arcadian82* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Pr3mium* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dragon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *_soldier_* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Aganyur* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *cx19* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MadRab* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejeski* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MrMiles* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Aluavin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Cheesy* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BullRage* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Saftpresse99* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Paxx_277* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *V1p3R0105* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Easyriderer* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mccavity* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *500.*Mio

26 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 26 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Andrea* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ETf3K* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Lammiwings* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *cx19* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejeski* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Aluavin* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *mics99* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Humanist1986* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *radwar* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *60.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 14 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2021)

Grats an *barsch82* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *frechdachsm* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *mow* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *L4zyPangolin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dukeonline* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Benedikt_Borgs-Maciejeski* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mics99* zur *10.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats und ein Danke an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2021)

Grats an *WolfderNacht* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *judgehoschi1234* zur *10.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Antigotchie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *MrMiles* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *InZane* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aluavin* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gizmo* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gorggg* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *200.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *brooker* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 13 Milestoner 

Dann natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* brooker*

Und dann ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich das* MEGA  Grats* für* voodoman *vergessen hatte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Lutlor1963* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Vubito32* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Haspu* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Makajosch* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2021)

Grats und willkommen im Club an Makajosch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (18. Februar 2021)

Willkommen *Makajosch* .
Und Grats an die anderen aktuelllen Meilensteiner.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Daemir* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Drexla* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *palme889* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2021)

Grats an *folder90* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Jkay* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *psychodad666* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Garak* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *80.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2021)

Grats an *barsch82* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *folder90* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *mosh_head* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *nthaegar* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DannyWe86* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *InZane* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *peta82* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *700.*Mio

12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2021)

12 Milestoner dieses mal - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Mark* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mawe244* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Fonzi74* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bara24515* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Aluavin* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *2key2Play* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Traylite* zur *200.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2021)

Vier plus acht gleich 12 - ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2021)

Grats an *FX-B1984* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2021)

Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2021)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cpt-Wladdek* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *beastyboy79* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *_T0NI_* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *psychodad666* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Crockers* zur *100.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2021)

Ein Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats an die 8 Milestoner


Du meinst wohl 12 Milestoner (4+8)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2021)

Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *folder90* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *_T0NI_* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 12 Milestoner (4+8)


Das wäre durchaus denkbar 
Und Grats an die 3 "Neuen"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2021)

Grats an *kingkrom* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *folder90* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *_T0NI_* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mics99* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *90.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2021)

Grats an *Maximilian_Brambor* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bara24515* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Riegel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *_T0NI_* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2021)

Grats an *SebastianHoefs* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *lea756835874* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bastian123f* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *90.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2021)

8+4+7 (Treffer) = 19 Milestoner
Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2021)

Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HartmutE.* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *70.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2021)

Grats an *FX-B1984* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Jynx* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Will_Smiff (5. März 2021)

wie wird man hier in die Hall of Fame aufgenommen? Man muss ja nicht immer bescheiden sein


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner 

@Will_Smiff - unsere Hall of Fame heisst *Team 70335*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2021)

Will_Smiff schrieb:


> wie wird man hier in die Hall of Fame aufgenommen? Man muss ja nicht immer bescheiden sein


Für das Team auf einem eigenen Account falten und sobald du die erste Million Punkte zusammen hast, kommst du automatisch hier rein.


----------



## Will_Smiff (6. März 2021)

Ok, danke für die schnelle antworten!
ich hoffe es ist nicht unfair, dass ich mit meiner 3090 den Großteil meiner Punkte erst seit Januar gesammelt habe^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2021)

Passt schon


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2021)

Grats an *star1602* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Snoopy1alpha* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2021)

Grats an *barsch82* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bara24515* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *folder90* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *500.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2021)

Grats an euch alle 
Und ein Danke für eure Treue


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. März 2021)

Grats an *MJ* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PCGHW_Team_Account* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Maximilian_Brambor* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Simon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Udragor* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Hecht81* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *mercador* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MT2506* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Carthage52* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *100.*Mio

19 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2021)

19 Milestoner 

Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2021)

Grats an *Ekatus* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *plcSQU* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TimmHornig* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Nentiker* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *600.*Mio


Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *60.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2021)

Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Mark* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *ProfBoom* zur *200.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2021)

Danke für das Grats 
Grats an all die anderen Milestoner 
Und ein  an *euch alle* für eure Beteiligung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. März 2021)

Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2021)

Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2021)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *caos-de* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2021)

4 Milestoner dieses mal  - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2021)

Grats an *Funke* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gam3r.exe* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Scootertourist* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *40.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2021)

Grats an *fperfect33* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *FX-B1984* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kurtwagner* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2021)

Grats an *Rob-Dog* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hecht81* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Peter* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *70.*Mio



Ultra Grosses Grats an *Gandalf75* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner 

Dann natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* Gandalf75*
Und zuletzt ein  für den Treffer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2021)

Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *YanDude* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mics99* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *500.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2021)

Nee - schon wieder ein Treffer  

Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2021)

Grats an *Nerotip* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mawe244* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2021)

Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2021)

Grats und Danke an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. März 2021)

Grats an *Specktator* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Ekatus* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Vandox* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Katajama* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Daemir* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nentiker* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *500.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Will_Smiff (20. März 2021)

Danke für die grats zur 40.!! Viel Spaß euch allen weiterhin beim Falten


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2021)

Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2021)

Grats an *DrBellmann* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *MartinFilipp* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2021)

Grats an *RandomUsername* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *frechdachsm* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *fropunkt* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *_soldier_* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *70.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2021)

Und wieder ein Treffer für "das Meier" 
Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. März 2021)

Grats an *NOSS* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2021)

Grats und Danke an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. März 2021)

Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2021)

Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## JayTea (25. März 2021)

Vielen Dank! 
GTX  1660 rockt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2021)

Grats an *Kriegerstein* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *300.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. März 2021)

Grats an die 7 Milestoner 

Und @A.Meier-PS3 - gut, dass du keine Schiessbude hast
Bei den vielen Treffern würden dir sonst die Preise ausgehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. März 2021)

Grats an *Nerotip* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Marvius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *500.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. März 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. März 2021)

Grats an *Andy_S* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. März 2021)

Zwei - und ein Neuer - immerhin 
Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2021)

Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sir_ole* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2021)

.. und nochmals 3 Milestoner
Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2021)

Grosses Grats an *McDuff* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *McDuff* zur *20.*Mio​


Auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2021)

Grats an *M0Y0C0Y0TZIN* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Freyaria* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *100.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2021)

Grats an *Ekatus* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *LMucki* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *600.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2021)

Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2021)

Grats an *Nerotip* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *pballuch* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2021)

Grats an *David_WorkPC_XXX* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *UJ* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2021)

Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Rico_Pfister* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2021)

... und die nächste zwei - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2021)

Grats an *Fahrlehrer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *henrico30wien* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *600.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2021)

Grats an *Maddin* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PCGH_RonnyCollin* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stony* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Getford* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *200.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2021)

Grats an *Koehlix* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Gsonz* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ScruffyAT* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *theFSU* zur *100.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. April 2021)

Grats an *lucker#1* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *FightingPhil* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2021)

Grats an die vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2021)

Grats an *Landy63* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pr0f23ss0R* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Mu((3L* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2021)

Und noch einmal 4 zum Begratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2021)

Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *M0Y0C0Y0TZIN* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Landy63* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Nerotip* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LMucki* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Landy63* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2021)

Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2021)

Grats an *Landy63* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *blaZin65* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2021)

... und die nächsten drei - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. April 2021)

Grats an *Andy_S* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *barsch82* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *eXuTi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nerotip* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Landy63* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Garak* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *80.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. April 2021)

und gleich neun auf einen Schlag - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Clemens* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Landy63* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Baltor_The_Folder* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *600.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die glorreichen 7


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2021)

Grats an *Hyosokai* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Andreas* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *300.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2021)

Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2021)

4 diesmal - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. April 2021)

Grats an *Nerotip* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2021)

Einer zum Gratsen - machen wir 

Grats an Nerotip


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. April 2021)

Grats an *krcan1* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *60.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *6.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (17. April 2021)

Riesenglückwunsch an Mike zur neuen Milliarde


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2021)

Natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* ADG-Mike-Germany*

und Grats an die anderen 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PUNISHER* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *flunkey* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Luwich* zur *200.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2021)

Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2021)

Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2021)

Grats an *0utl* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Richwood* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2021)

Grats an die (total) 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. April 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2021)

Grats an erneut 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *MaFuuu* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2021)

... und nochmals 4 Milestoner - das wird zur Serie 

Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2021)

Grats an *Asthmateufel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DaBibo* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *70.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2021)

Grats an *BaalTomekk* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Salfurium* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JohnKelly1972* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *200.*Mio

7 Milestoner > Treffer​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2021)

Ja, Treffer 

Und Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## big-maec (26. April 2021)

Heute kommt mein Treffer.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. April 2021)

Grats an *Steve* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Mantigo* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *90.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Will_Smiff (26. April 2021)

Vielen Dank, für die Bluuumen! Vielen Dank, wie lieb von dir...

Du kannst mir später für den Ohrwurm danken


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Nerotip* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *basix_Triv* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *300.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2021)

und ein Grats an die nächsten 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2021)

Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2021)

Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. April 2021)

Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Nerotip* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *^mc* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *90.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2021)

Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2021)

Grats an *krcan1* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Andy_S* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Mark* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alexander* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *80.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 8 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jungspund* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *700.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2021)

Diesmal 6 Milestoner - Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Mai 2021)

Grats an *barsch82* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Marko_Vs_Krankheit* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *700.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2021)

Grosses Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MasterOlf* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Awaliya* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *wambomen* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Scorpion28101995* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *OTF][BlackCat* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Haxti* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TonyStark* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *60.*Mio

10 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2021)

Ein Grats an die 10 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2021)

Grats an *EnchPa* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stony* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *900.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2021)

Grosses Grats an *mics99* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *mics99* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Mai 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Detti_42* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Detti_42* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *60.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *800.*Mio​


Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Mai 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Streyghtmen* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *10.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Stephan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Andy_S* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TonyStark* zur *40.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *xmag_rt* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *kingkrom* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *jacksn53* zur *9.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2021)

... und wieder 5 Milestoner ... und wieder Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Keeper666* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Keeper666* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Jacob_Angelus23* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TG184* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Photogulasch* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *TG184* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Photogulasch* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Rapier3005* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *de6400* zur *60.*Mio​


4 diesmal - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *NeroKnight* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *90.*Mio​


... und wieder 4 Milestoner ... und wieder Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2021)

Grats an *fritz9504* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *fritz9504* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *8.*Mio
> Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *9.*Mio​


... und noch einmal 4 Milestoner ... und noch einmal Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Blykiller* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Blykiller* zur *1.*Mio​


Ein Grats- und ein Willkommen - auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2021)

Grats an *KaiBarth* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *KaiBarth* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Anonymous* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats und Willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nerotip* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *70.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2021)

Ein Grats an alle 5


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2021)

Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *gmj* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *gmj* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Drexla* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *90.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Callboy* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Andy_S* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Callboy* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Andy_S* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an alle 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *8.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Mark_th* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *80.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2021)

Jetzt passt es


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 3 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und Natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* voodoman *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Facebook_iamstefan* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Paolo* zur *200.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2021)

Grats an *jom* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *SebastianHoefs* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *McDuff* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *700.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2021)

6 dieses Mal - sauber 

Ein Grats an alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2021)

Grats an *RoadRunnerII* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *TheGoldenDude* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Hansi92* zur *100.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Mai 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Pilochun* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2021)

Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *9.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *bollimicha165* zur *500.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2021)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *70.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Berthsen* zur *90.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *20.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ursmii (1. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *3.*Mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielen dank für die grats.
ich, resp meine systeme werden nach diesem etappenziel nun etwas kürzer treten.
dies aber nur für eine beschränkte zeit, denn ich werde das signatur-system endlich auf wasser umbauen und dann werkeln da 2x2080TI zum falten. 
inzwischen wird der "kleine" wassergekühlte mit der strix 2080ti die stange halten.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2021)

Natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* ursmii *

und Grats an die anderen 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juni 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *90.*Mio​


... auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Juni 2021)

Grats an *RandomUsername* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *RandomUsername* zur *2.*Mio​


Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juni 2021)

Grats an *SvenM* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SvenM* zur *1.*Mio​


Grats und Willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2021)

Grats an *diwi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *kingkrom* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *900.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juni 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Greyce* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *St0RMIIID* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Greyce* zur *30.*Mio​


Grats an euch 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juni 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Nentiker* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Nentiker* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *30.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Noftynator* zur *100.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juni 2021)

Grats an *H31180Y* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *H31180Y* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats an euch 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *conner64* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *800.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an euch 3


----------



## Apollo4244 (15. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *conner64* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *800.*Mio​


Da hat sich ja inzwischen schon ganz schön was angesammelt .

Na dann weiter zum nächsten Meilenstein .
Und vielen Dank für die Blumen .


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Andy_S* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Andy_S* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *7.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide 

Und Grats an alle zu *RANG 9 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Krausbert* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *donmichele* zur *30.*Mio​



Ich werd erst am Sonntag wieder Gratsen da wir einen langes Mopedwochenende haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Krausbert* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Piotr* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *donmichele* zur *30.*Mio​
> ...


Grats an die 4 Milestoner 

Und "guten Flug" an "unseren Meier"


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2021)

Grats an *BaalTomekk* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *jacksn53* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *BaalTomekk* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Alpenrenner* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *jacksn53* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juni 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Bavariangreek* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## JayTea (23. Juni 2021)

Juhuuu, danke! 
Es war zwar nicht der Plan so lange und so viele Checkpoints mit der FoFaSa GTX 1660 zu falten, aber es ist wie es ist....


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *800.*Mio​


Auch von mir


----------



## LittleFolder (24. Juni 2021)

Danke euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2021)

Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *70.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juni 2021)

Grosses Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *BumsKopp* zur *40.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Smollex* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *6.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2021)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juni 2021)

Grats an *Eike* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Eike* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *6.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *6.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *900.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Blyatman2402* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Antiker* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Zwiebellord* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *gmj* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *BuzzKillington* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *50.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *Yoshkop* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





9 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2021)

Grats an die "anderen" 8 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* Yoshkop *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Holztorte* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2021)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2021)

Grats an *TB2006* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *TB2006* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *40.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Holztorte* zur *2.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Holztorte* zur *2.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *madgerrit39* zur *400.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *6.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## biosat_lost (9. Juli 2021)

gute Leistung glückwunsch!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *6.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Digger666* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten Zwei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Wulfgard* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Wulfgard* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Callboy* zur *3.*Mio​


... und die nächsten beiden - Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Juli 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *400.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *franziskusofl* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *90.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *7.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2021)

Ein Grats an die 3 "anderen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* ADG-Mike-Germany *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Koehlix* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *GamingRealZentrum* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2021)

Ein Grats an die nächsten 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Andy_S* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Daniel* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2021)

Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *40.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Cthulhu* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *6.*Mio​


Ich gratuliere dir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *KosmoXdoc* zur *100.*Mio​


Und auch von mir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Andy_S* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *200.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *PitK* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra Grosses Grats an *Apollo4244* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *70.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2021)

was für ein tolles Bild 

Ein ( *MEGA* )Grats an uns alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Lutlor1963* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lutlor1963* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *90.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2021)

Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *9.*Mio​


Und ein erneutes Grats - gibst ganz schön Gas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2021)

Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *50.*Mio​


Grats und danke an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *askger* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Dizbuster* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2021)

Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## JayTea (25. Juli 2021)

Das Team hat auch einen schönen Meilenstein absolviert:
Die 200 Mia!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *H31180Y* zur *7.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide 

Und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an uns alle für den Milestone


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2021)

Grats an *now_zorg* zur *3.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *now_zorg* zur *3.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2021)

Grats an *RozzaBwoi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *80.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2021)

Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2021)

Grats an *_soldier_* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *_soldier_* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *MentorGAF* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Bender666* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bender666* zur *1.*Mio​


Grats und willkommen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Juli 2021)

Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *DrSchlaumixer* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. August 2021)

Grats an *Dakar* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *wambomen* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NeubDennis* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *TheEmissary* zur *100.*Mio

Gestern nix und heute gleich 9 Milestoner ​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. August 2021)

Grats an alle Neune


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. August 2021)

Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *JeansOn* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2021)

Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mercador* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *mercador* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2021)

Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. August 2021)

Grats an *Puppe* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Puppe* zur *7.*Mio​


Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. August 2021)

Grats an *Bender666* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bender666* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Super61* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. August 2021)

Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *30.*Mio​


Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. August 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *longerdaanyou* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. August 2021)

Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *fodel* zur *70.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. August 2021)

Grats an *Dakar* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *voodomqn* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *10.*Mio​
Wir machen wieder ein langes Mopedwochenende und Gegrats wird folglich erst am Sonntag wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dakar* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *voodomqn* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Maverick1302* zur *10.*Mio​
> Wir machen wieder ein langes Mopedwochenende und Gegrats wird folglich erst am Sonntag wieder.


Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2021)

Grats an *RandomUsername* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Der_Eismann* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *voodomqn* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *300.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2021)

Willkommen zurück A.Meier

Und Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2021)

Grats an *rodh* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *rodh* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Landy63* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2021)

Grats an *Atlas* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Atlas* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *$GERCeypheR$* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *300.*Mio​


... und die nächsten 3 - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. August 2021)

Grats an *Callboy* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Callboy* zur *5.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. August 2021)

Grats an *Andy_S* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Andy_S* zur *9.*Mio​


Grats und danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. August 2021)

Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Pasimoo* zur *5.*Mio​


Natürlich auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bender666* zur *3.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Bender666* zur *3.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *900.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Andreas1977* zur *400.*Mio​


... und wieder 2 zum be-gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2021)

Grats an *beat* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stiwi* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *beat* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Stiwi* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *sebbra* zur *80.*Mio​


Grats an die 4 Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an beat


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. August 2021)

Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *9.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2021)

Grats an *Clody* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *christian_hartmann* zur *100.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an Clody


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. August 2021)

Grats an *G1B* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. August 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *G1B* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *90.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *90.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2021)

Grats an *scania4625* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Bender666* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *scania4625* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Bender666* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2021)

Grats an *Dakar* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dakar* zur *3.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats von mir an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *benjasso* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *askger* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *PassKarl* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *benjasso* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2021)

Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Salfurium* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blyatman* zur *300.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Callboy* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Salfurium* zur *30.*Mio
> ...


7 - eine magische Zahl 
Ein Grats an euch alle


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Roland_Gillen* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *300.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats von mir an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2021)

Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2021)

Grats an *Danjou* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Danjou* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2021)

Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SvenM* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *SvenM* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2021)

Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Pharmacist* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *60.*Mio​


Und ein Grats an die nächsten 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2021)

Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *6.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *6.*Mia​


Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an... * MEGA*-*GRATS*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2021)

Grats an *Project_Aquabubble* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Project_Aquabubble* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide 
Und ein Willkommen an  Project_Aquabubble


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2021)

Grats an *G1B* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Anderl_* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *70.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2021)

Grats an *smcje* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *smcje* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *40.*Mio​


Und ein Grats an die  3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2021)

Grats an *Progr355* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Progr355* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Gatsch* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *conner64* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *8.*Mio​


Grats an die 5 Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an Progr355


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2021)

Grats an *beat* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Ickewars* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *beat* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Gatsch* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Ickewars* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2021)

Grats an *Amnesie* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Helifight* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *sug4r* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *T3uPh1l* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gerry1984* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *psychodad666* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ickewars* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marius.Alesto* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrDave* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Crujach* zur *100.*Mio



Ultra Grosses Grats an *sentinel1* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2021)

Ich liebe solche Listen 
Grats und Danke an euch alle 
Willkommen Amnesie
Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* sentinel1*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2021)

Grats an *mam-team* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *sug4r* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Helifight* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grafdemoney* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *smagjus* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bakizimo* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ickewars* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ReDD_1973* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doleo* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ultimo* zur *100.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2021)

Ein Willkommen an mam-team
Und ein Grats an alle 13 Milestoner


----------



## mam-team (23. September 2021)

Ein Hallo an alle und Danke an Bumblebee


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Willkommen an mam-team
> Und ein Grats an alle 13 Milestoner



Hallo an alle und Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2021)

Grats an *kloanaBua* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PRJCT1* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Hodini* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *now_zorg* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Neolon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *mam-team* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *RJM85* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Katajama* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Helifight* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sandrakitty* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *psychodad666* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doc-Dee* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bakizimo* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ickewars* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Murenius* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fjutsha* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *600.*Mio

23 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2021)

Grats an *PRJCT1* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Hodini* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *now_zorg* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *mam-team* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *Gatsch* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Neolon* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Jerk* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Octopoth* zur *100.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *raFINNiert* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




12 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2021)

Super wie es "im Karton rappelt"
Ein Grats an euch alle 
Willkommen an kloanaBua

Und natürlich ein *MEGA* Grosses Grats an*  raFINNiert *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2021)

Grats an *LouisWu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Player007* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *PRJCT1* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Hodini* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Arthur_Spooner* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Helifight* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Getford* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *kampfschaaaf* zur *500.*Mio

14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2021)

Grats und Danke an die 14 Milestoner
Und Willkommen LouisWu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2021)

Grats an *RJM85* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sascha_Hermann* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *psychodad666* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stiwi* zur *40.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2021)

Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2021)

Grats an *Amused* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *cyrecc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *PRJCT1* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Gsonz* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Helifight* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bobkopp* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DrDave* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *500.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_Account* zur *900.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2021)

Willkommen an Amused und cyrecc
Grats an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2021)

Grats an *WalkieTalkieMan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Amnesie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2021)

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2021)

Grats an *Atlas* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Marcel* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Doleo* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *u78g* zur *700.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2021)

Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. September 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *30.*Mio

Bis nächsten Samstag werd ich nicht mehr gratsen da wir jetzt eine Woche auf Sardinien Moped fahren. ​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2021)

Ein Grats an euch beide 
Und "schöne Ferien" an A.Meier


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *HManuB* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *legalize_it* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Progr355* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *beat* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *G1B* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mantigo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *EGS2019* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Dakar* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *diwi* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *frasiwa* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *NotInfected* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marcel* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *CJb3LL* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *80.*Mio



Ultra Grosses Grats an *Shnarph* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *JayTea* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *mattifolder* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *alextest* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *Skajaquada* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *8.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



29 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2021)

Willkommen zurück A.Meier

Ein "Willkommen im Club" an *Baum3000*, an *HManuB* und an *legalize_it*

Ein Grats an alle 29 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an  *Shnarph,* an* JayTea, *an* mattifolder, *an* alextest, *an* Skajaquada *und an*  ADG-Mike-Germany*


----------



## JayTea (10. Oktober 2021)

Merci, besten Dank!!
Und das auch noch mit der kleinen GTX 1660...  

Aber erst die grausige Verfügbarkeit von GPUs und inzwischen keine Zeit mehr für nichts.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Marcel* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Marcel* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *fips80* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *fips80* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten Beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Bobsi_Lektro* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Project_Aquabubble* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *mam-team* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Oktober 2021)

Ein "Willkommen" an Bobsi_Lektro
Und ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *8.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *fips80* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *RJM85* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an *smcje* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Andy_S* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *RJM85* zur *9.*Mio
> Grats an *smcje* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Andy_S* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Feiywn* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Feiywn* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *20.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2021)

Grosses Grats an *smcje* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Feiywn* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *smcje* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Feiywn* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *70.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *G1B* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *G1B* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *fips80* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *80.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Giovannipaolo9009* zur *10.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *darkEmperor* zur *300.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Antigotchie* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Bender666* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *400.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *barsch82* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *100.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ursmii* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2021)

10 Milestoner  ein Grats an alle 

Und natürlich* MEGA* Grosses Grats an  *ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *beat* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *0utl* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *beat* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *0utl* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *DerKleineNils* zur *30.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *fips80* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *fips80* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Dakar* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *now_zorg* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacavityBLN* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Dakar* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *now_zorg* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *Callboy* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *10.*Mio
> ...


Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Jan* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Bender666* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jan* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Bender666* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *askger* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *conner64* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *conner64* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *70.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Marcel* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Iridiktum* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Marcel* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *50.*Mio​


Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2021)

Grats an *Bender666* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bender666* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *NatokWa* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2021)

Grats an *Piotr* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Piotr* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2021)

Grats an *Bender666* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bender666* zur *8.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Numi84* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2021)

Grats an *Atlas* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *zivi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Callboy* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Atlas* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *zivi* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Callboy* zur *9.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Krokonowaka* zur *900.*Mio​


Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2021)

Grats an *Georg1979* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *G1B* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *G1B* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2021)

Grats an *Project_Aquabubble* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Michael* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Flachlandhiker* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2021)

Zwei plus zwei sind vier - ein Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2021)

Grats an *Bender666* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Bender666* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *grumpy-old-man* zur *100.*Mio


Ultra Grosses Grats an *FoPaSa-70335* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2021)

Grats an grumpy-old-man 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an unsere*  FoPaSa-70335 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Daemir* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Daemir* zur *10.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *42nd_goose* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Tanoths* zur *200.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *HansMartin1975* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2021)

Grats an *Georg1979* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bender666* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *computerfreak* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *aliceif* zur *60.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Bender666* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *computerfreak* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *60.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2021)

Grats an *TWI-DE* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Jan* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *schussmann* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2021)

Willkommen an TWI-DE
Und ein Grats an alle 4


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2021)

Grats an *Greg* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Greg* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Gangsaer* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2021)

Grats an *Greg* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Atlas* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *300.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Greg* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Atlas* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Hadesrofl* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *traUma87* zur *70.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *derplop* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *derplop* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Sandtiger* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IJNBBYAMATO* zur *60.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *90.*Mio​


Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2021)

Grats an *SvenM* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Michael* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SvenM* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Michael* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *ThoKi66* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *0utl* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *0utl* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2021)

Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *WHV0815* zur *90.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2021)

Grats an *G1B* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *G1B* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. November 2021)

Grats an *Kapotth* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Kapotth* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Kyni* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2021)

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *80.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *TheWasp* zur *80.*Mia​


Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2021)

Grats an *beat* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Neolon* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *beat* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Neolon* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *DKK007* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. November 2021)

Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *1.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *1.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *fips80* zur *8.*Mio​


Und die nächsten 2 zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2021)

Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *bestia* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *bestia* zur *30.*Mio​


Und wieder 2 neue Milestoner zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Michael* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *flautze* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Michael* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *KammarahPro* zur *8.*Mio
> Grats an *flautze* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *askger* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *askger* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *BabaElfo* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Getford* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *BabaElfo* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Getford* zur *40.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2021)

Grosses Grats an *2key2Play* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *2key2Play* zur *40.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *JFagerquist* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Otacon* zur *100.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *500.*Mio​


Und wieder 2 neue Milestoner zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Borzak* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Borzak* zur *9.*Mio​


Und die nächsten 2 zum Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *400.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *7.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *SgtMate* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *400.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *voodoman* zur *7.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die "anderen 3" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *voodoman*


----------



## voodoman (10. Dezember 2021)

Danke


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *hackwurscht* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *G1B* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *Georg1979* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *hackwurscht* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *G1B* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *Georg1979* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch 3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Jan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *beat* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Michael* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *SwenPinnau* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *coolmanu94* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Ichse* zur *90.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jan* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *beat* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *Michael* zur *7.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 8 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *GT200b* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *GT200b* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Stephan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Baum3000* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Stephan* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *trucker1963* zur *300.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *WereWolf* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Dakar* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Super61* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Dakar* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *Super61* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2021)

Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2021)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *jared566* zur *500.*Mio​


Und auch ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *fips80* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *100.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGH_Team_nono15* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lukas_Strohmeier* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *fips80* zur *9.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Chrissyx* zur *100.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *100.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die "restlichen" 4 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* PCGH_Team_nono15 *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *raviboi* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Georg1979* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *raviboi* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Georg1979* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2021)

Grosses Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *[Opa]-Don-* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *60.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Ramonx56* zur *800.*Mio​


Und die nächsten 3 Milestoner - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Michael* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *conner64* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Borzak* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Michael* zur *8.*Mio
> Grats an *conner64* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Borzak* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Jan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Baum3000* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *G1B* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Cheesy* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LMucki* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *JBrandtner* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *70.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *A.Meier-PS3* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jan* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *G1B* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Cheesy* zur *10.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die "übrigen" 7 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an unseren "Ober-Gratser"* A.Meier-PS3*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Wulfgard* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Research (25. Dezember 2021)

Hey, 30 Mio.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Wulfgard* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Prydacor* zur *60.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Quitokata* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2021)

Grosses Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *MatthiasK76* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *TheRogueHit* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Ultrasilver* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *askger* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *70.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *9.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Ultrasilver* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *askger* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *9.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die 3 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich ein *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *ADG-Mike-Germany*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *GT200b* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *fips80* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *GT200b* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *fips80* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *DervomDorfe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *barsch82* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *DervomDorfe* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *barsch82* zur *7.*Mio​


Und die nächsten 2 Milestoner - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *SiRFraGstaR* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2021)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SiRFraGstaR* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Hillkorn* zur *5.*Mio​


Und das nächste 2-er "Paket" - Grats an euch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2021)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Bender666* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Bender666* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Michael* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Angry_Panda* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Headwipe* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *PixxelWarrior* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2022)

Ein Grats an alle 5


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2022)

Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *Piotr* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Adecius* zur *40.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *500.*Mio

5 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *HarlekinLP* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *Piotr* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Adecius* zur *40.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Fireapple78* zur *300.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die nächsten 5


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Lutlor1963* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Lutlor1963* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *DerSitzRiese* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *J_k3pl3rS* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2022)

Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *DDsKiNyDD* zur *70.*Mio​


Und auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *G1B* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Neolon* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Lazi1975* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Dominick.Funk* zur *200.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *G1B* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Neolon* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Nervarion* zur *50.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Januar 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *Blauwasserhase* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2022)

Grats an *lolmaster* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *beat* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *PassKarl* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *primsam* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *80.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *lolmaster* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *beat* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *PassKarl* zur *8.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Baum3000* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Baum3000* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Torde* zur *80.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *LordAshtray* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Januar 2022)

Grats an *MrHitoshi* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Dennis_Wokon* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *SvenM* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *beat* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michael* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Michalke* zur *80.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Januar 2022)

Ein Willkommen an MrHitoshi
Ein Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Will_Smiff (17. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Stormfire1977* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *LDlightguy* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *LilLegend* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner 
Ein Willkommen an Mongostyle77


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *3.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Januar 2022)

Grats an *askger* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *askger* zur *9.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *neocoretexxx* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Januar 2022)

Grats an *KevinM* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *snay* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *DervomDorfe* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *Qahnaariin* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *rodh* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *Fastcherry_332* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *gagaFreeman* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *blaZin65* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *linber24* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *MacDidi* zur *90.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *KevinM* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *snay* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *DervomDorfe* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *Qahnaariin* zur *2.*Mio
> ...


Ein Willkommen an KevinM und snay
Ein Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2022)

Grats an *KevinM* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *KevinM* zur *2.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Januar 2022)

Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *50.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *X4Master* zur *50.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *zeroc00l* zur *4.*Mia​


Ein Grats an den "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* zeroc00l *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2022)

Grats an *gogeta* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *snay* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *KevinM* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *IamRevenge* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *dampferburg* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *Firestriker* zur *600.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *PCGHGS* zur *3.*MiA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *gogeta* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *snay* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *KevinM* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


 Schön anzusehen 
Also:
Ein Willkommen an gogeta
Ein Grats an die "normalen" 7 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* PCGHGS *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Januar 2022)

Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Rubberduck1337* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *Mongostyle77* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *Research* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2022)

Grats an *KevinM* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *H31180Y* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *einjojo* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *KevinM* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *H31180Y* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *einjojo* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *big-maec* zur *80.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *meisterbutch* zur *600.*Mio​


Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Januar 2022)

Grats an @*GNCRootserver* zur *2.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Dominick.Funk* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*GNCRootserver* zur *2.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Dominick.Funk* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2022)

... also der GNC Clan sticht aber ordentlich aus der Masse. Die haben sogar den Rootserver eingespannt!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Januar 2022)

Grats an @*BaalTomekk* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*KevinM* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*Mongostyle77* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*BaalTomekk* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an @*KevinM* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an @*Mongostyle77* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*snay* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*beat* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*FullMetallRIP* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Ramonx56* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*snay* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an @*beat* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an @*FullMetallRIP* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Ramonx56* zur *900.*Mio​


Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*Funke* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Mantigo* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*KevinM* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an @*Mongostyle77* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Andreas1977* zur *500.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an @*ursmii* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7 Milestoner​


----------



## ursmii (2. Februar 2022)

vielen dank, dass ihr mich auf mein jubiläum aufmerksam gemacht habt ... 
vor lauter updateproblemen gestern ist mir das völlig entgangen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*Funke* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*Mantigo* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an @*KevinM* zur *6.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die "normalen" 6 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* ursmii *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *2.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Ichse* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *2.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Ichse* zur *100.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*DunkelBlauer* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*MrHitoshi* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*KevinM* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*Mongostyle77* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*T3uPh1l* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*MODKiller* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*RuneDRS666* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*WHV0815* zur *100.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*DunkelBlauer* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrHitoshi* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *3.*Mio
> ...


Schön, wie es anzieht 
Willkommen an DunkelBlauer und MrX1980
Grats an die 11 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*ConnerMcLeod* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*sibelius* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*schlappi16* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*DunkelBlauer* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*Agidius* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*WalkieTalkieMan* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*diwi* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*Skeggz* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Mongostyle77* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Katajama* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*GT200b* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Olstyle* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Doc-Dee* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Helifight* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Belax* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Freyn* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*trucker1963* zur *400.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Blauwasserhase* zur *700.*Mio

20 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2022)

Das nenne ich Steigerung 

Willkommen an ConnerMcLeod
Grats an die 20 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*Steve* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*sibelius* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*schlappi16* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*DunkelBlauer* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*KevinM* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an @*sug4r* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an @*Skeggz* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Research* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*einjojo* zur *60.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*Steve* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*sibelius* zur *4.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an Iam_the_Assman und MrShorty81
Grats an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## brooker (7. Februar 2022)

Das ist ein Test @A.Meier-PS3 - von Hand geschrieben
Grosses Grats an @*brooker* zur *50.*Mio - reinkopiert


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*Norkzlam* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*Th30by* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*Amused* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Tsch4rly* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an @*sibelius* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an @*schlappi16* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*KevinM* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Sandrakitty* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*smcje* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Neolon* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Helifight* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Murenius* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Tanoths* zur *300.*Mio

16 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*Norkzlam* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*Th30by* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*Amused* zur *2.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an @Neo-52, @Norkzlam und @Th30by
Grats an die 16 Milestoner


----------



## NiXoN (8. Februar 2022)

Danke Bumblebee


----------



## NiXoN (8. Februar 2022)

wir sind von Platz 9 (gestern) auf Platz 8 gerückt
Ich denke das könnte man auch würdigen, oder?





__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org


----------



## Skajaquada (8. Februar 2022)

Das ist ja nur die monatliche Ansicht, aber trotzdem toll


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Mightysh33p* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*ConnerMcLeod* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*Agidius* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*sibelius* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*Tsch4rly* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an @*schlappi16* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Baum3000* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Trakoma* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*CJb3LL* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Neolon* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Hawky1980* zur *100.*Mio

15 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Mightysh33p* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*ConnerMcLeod* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *3.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an Mightysh33p
Grats an die 15 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*PandaMawr* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*RandomUsername* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*DunkelBlauer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*sibelius* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *9.*Mio
Grats an @*Skeggz* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*KevinM* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*schlappi16* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Tsch4rly* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*benjasso* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Spiti* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Olstyle* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Adecius* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Helifight* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Neolon* zur *60.*Mio

18 Milestoner​


----------



## NiXoN (9. Februar 2022)

schade, die 5 Mio nicht geschafft .

naja, wenn ich morgen Abend wieder zu Hause bin kann ich wieder den großen nehmen, der Lappi kühlt zwischendurch garnicht  mehr ab 

Glückwunsch an alle (weiteren) Jubilare


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*PandaMawr* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an @*RandomUsername* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an @*Iam_the_Assman* zur *4.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an PandaMawr
Grats an die 18 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*lireal* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*McButterpants* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*PandaMawr* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*Amused* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*Stephan* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*Agidius* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Vahllok* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Snaker* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Research* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Helifight* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*einjojo* zur *70.*Mio

13 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*lireal* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*McButterpants* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*PandaMawr* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*Amused* zur *3.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an @Iireal und @McButterpants
Grats an die 13 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2022)

Grats an @*Windschreiter* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an @*kleiderhaken* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an @*ConnerMcLeod* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*PandaMawr* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an @*MrShorty81* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an @*Neo-52* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Raeuber* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*MODKiller* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*DerKleineNils* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Olstyle* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*Bobkopp* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @*Fireapple78* zur *400.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an @*raFINNiert* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an @*Windschreiter* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an @*kleiderhaken* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an @*ConnerMcLeod* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an @*MrX1980* zur *4.*Mio
> ...


Willkommen an @Windschreiter
Grats an die 13 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @raFINNiert*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@MrShorty81* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## NiXoN (12. Februar 2022)

Danke, aber die 10 Mio hab ich schon eine ganze Weile hinter mir gelassen. 🤔 

Hat wohl etwas nachgelassen, nach dem Gewinnspiel 🤔 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Februar 2022)

@NiXoN
Ich gehe davon aus dass dir unser Grats-System nicht geläufig ist weil du auf die 12 Mio hinweist:
Wir Gratsen nach dem System von extremeoverclocking.com
Teamseite ganz unten sind die Milestones zu finden > https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335

Bis zur 10.Mio jede einzelne Mio
Ab der 10. jede 10. (20. > 30. > 40. usw)
Ab der 100. Mio jede 100. (200. > 300. > 400. usw)
Ab der 1. Mia jede Mia (1. > 2. > 3. usw)
Ab der 10. Mia jede 10. Mia.

Vielleicht ändern wir an dem System in Zukunft was, da im Mia-Bereich selbst wenn man Bumblebee/TheWasp heisst es dauert bis zum nächsten Milestone.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@MrShorty81* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ändern wir an dem System in Zukunft was, da im Mia-Bereich selbst wenn man Bumblebee/TheWasp heisst es dauert bis zum nächsten Milestone.


Also begratst zu werden ist schon was schönes (darum hab ich es ja auch "erfunden" )
Aber das ist ja nicht der Hauptgrund zum falten (ebenso wenig wie die Punkte an sich)
Wegen mir muss man da also nichts ändern


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also begratst zu werden ist schon was schönes (darum hab ich es ja auch "erfunden" )
> Aber das ist ja nicht der Hauptgrund zum falten (ebenso wenig wie die Punkte an sich)
> Wegen mir muss man da also nichts ändern


Wir werden es sehen wenn wir nicht ganz so Extremfalter in den 10Mia-Bereich kommen.


----------



## NiXoN (13. Februar 2022)

sollte jetzt auch nicht bedeuten dass es mir nur um die Punkte geht, aber es hätte ja tatsächlich sein können dass irgendwo Diskrepanzen aufgetreten sind.



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass dir unser Grats-System nicht geläufig ist weil du auf die 12 Mio hinweist:


so im Detail hast Du ja Recht, da ich erst seit letzter Woche dabei bin.



Es ist natürlich aktuell so eine Sache mit dem Falten, da ja die Strompreise mittlerweile auch eine deutliche Sprache sprechen.

Sorry, ich wollte hier nicht so eine Diskussion lostreten, es ist ja schon schön wenn man hier eine Erwähnung findet  und der eigene Anteil gewürdigt wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2022)

@NiXoN
Eine Diskuisson hast du nicht losgetreten:
Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Thematik mit dem Gratsen im Mia-Bereich kommen wird, spätestens wenn mehrere Mitglieder im 10 Mia-Bereich sind (bis jetzt ist es "nur" Bumblebee).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@Steve* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Pommesgabel* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@RuneDRS666* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@JohnKelly1972* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@MacDidi* zur *100.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Trakoma (13. Februar 2022)

Finde das eine tolle Sache mit den Gratulationen!
Freue mich ein Teil des Teams zu sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Steve* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Pommesgabel* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *30.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 7 Milestoner


----------



## Windschreiter (14. Februar 2022)

Dankeschön! 

Und weiter geht's


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@snay* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@askger* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@snay* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@askger* zur *10.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@KoK* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@KoK* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@PandaMawr* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@cann0nf0dder* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@cann0nf0dder* zur *200.*Mio​


Und ein Grats an die nächsten 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@Windschreiter* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@snay* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Windschreiter* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@snay* zur *5.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@NepToast* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@NepToast* zur *2.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@snay* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@NepToast* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@snay* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@NepToast* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@H31180Y* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@NepToast* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@H31180Y* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@NepToast* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *30.*Mio​


Und ein Grats an die nächsten 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Februar 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Dave* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Dave* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@lireal* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@PixxelWarrior* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@beat* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitch81* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@lireal* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@PixxelWarrior* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@beat* zur *10.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitch81* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@snay* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@snay* zur *7.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Fastcherry_332* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@Fastcherry_332* zur *8.*Mio​


Grats an die nächsten 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@Lukas197* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@DervomDorfe* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Greg* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Mawe244* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Jerk* zur *100.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Apollo4244* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Lukas197* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@DervomDorfe* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Greg* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


Ein Willkommen an Lukas197
Ein Grats an die "normalen" 6 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* Apollo4244*


----------



## NiXoN (26. Februar 2022)

beeindruckende Leistung @Apollo4244 und @Jerk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@Greg* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Research* zur *70.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Krokonowaka* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Greg* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *40.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Research* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Krokonowaka* zur *1.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die "übrigen" 3 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* Krokonowaka*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@lireal* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@FireWorkerX* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Quitokata* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Februar 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@lireal* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@FireWorkerX* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Quitokata* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2022)

Grats an *@snay* zur *8.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Skajaquada* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@snay* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Skajaquada* zur *4.*Mia​


Ein Grats an *@snay* 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @Skajaquada*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2022)

Grats an *@Windschreiter* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Agidius* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Jacob_Angelus23* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Greg* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Windschreiter* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Agidius* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@Jacob_Angelus23* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@Greg* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. März 2022)

Grats an *@Greg* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Greg* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2022)

Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Greg* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Anonymous* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Greg* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Anonymous* zur *70.*Mio​


Willkommen an *@bipolarbear*

Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. März 2022)

Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MODKiller* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *400.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@voodoman* zur *8.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MODKiller* zur *50.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *400.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@voodoman* zur *8.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die "normalen" 3 Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@H31180Y* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Dizbuster* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@H31180Y* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Dizbuster* zur *30.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2022)

Grats an *@MrShorty81* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@MrShorty81* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *30.*Mio

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *10.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *30.*Mio
> 
> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@ADG-Mike-Germany* zur *10.*Mia​


Ein Grats an  *@Trakoma* 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @ADG-Mike-Germany*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. März 2022)

Grats an *@TheBrain1900* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@LordXardi* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@lireal* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@KoK* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *60.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## NiXoN (9. März 2022)

hat irgendwie nicht geklappt mit dem runterschalten bei 50Mio


----------



## Bumblebee (10. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@TheBrain1900* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@LordXardi* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@lireal* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *7.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die 6 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. März 2022)

Grats an *@SvenM* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MasterOlf* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SvenM* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MasterOlf* zur *20.*Mio​


Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. März 2022)

Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. März 2022)

Grats an *Ob3ryn* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Steve* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Fahrlehrer* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@KoK* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Franky1971* zur *300.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Ramonx56* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Ob3ryn* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Steve* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Fahrlehrer* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@KoK* zur *10.*Mio
> ...


Ein Willkommen an  @*Ob3ryn*
Ein Grats an die 5 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats zur ersten Milliarde an *@Ramonx56*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. März 2022)

Grats an *@Sniperboy* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Sniperboy* zur *2.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *70.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *70.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@conner64* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@conner64* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. März 2022)

Grats an *@Trib0r* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Forged09* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Trib0r* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Forged09* zur *2.*Mio​


Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2022)

Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *4.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *4.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. März 2022)

Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@RudiSchubo* zur *20.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@BearD78* zur *2.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@RudiSchubo* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@BearD78* zur *2.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die 2 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an * @BearD78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Torde* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@schussmann* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Torde* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@schussmann* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Mongostyle77* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Roland_Gillen* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@DaBibo* zur *70.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Thorgrim3000* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Dominick.Funk* zur *400.*Mio

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@TheWasp* zur *90.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Mongostyle77* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Roland_Gillen* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@DaBibo* zur *70.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *80.*Mio
> ...


Endlich gibt es wieder brauchbare Zahlen 

Ein Grats an die 7 "anderen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich danke für das Gratsen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@d3x84* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MODKiller* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@d3x84* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MODKiller* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats an die beiden Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. März 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@JohnKelly1972* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@JohnKelly1972* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. März 2022)

Grats an *@slobby* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@slobby* zur *1.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein Willkommen an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. April 2022)

Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. April 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *40.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *60.*Mio​


Grats an die nächsten 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. April 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *8.*Mio​


Und die nächsten zwei - Ein Grats an euch beide 
Und ein Willkommen an *@Overlord_Xenu*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. April 2022)

Grats an *@now_zorg* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@now_zorg* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *100.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. April 2022)

Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *3.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. April 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *1.*Mio​


 Grats und ein Willkommen an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. April 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *2.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich - schon wieder


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. April 2022)

Grats an *@Altoc* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Stryker19873* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Altoc* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Stryker19873* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@GNCRootserver* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner 

Und ein Willkommen an *@Altoc*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. April 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Prydacor* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Prydacor* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. April 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Altoc* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Nerotip* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Kazadbaruk* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Altoc* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Nerotip* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Kazadbaruk* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. April 2022)

Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Kosake* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Altoc* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@kingkrom* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Altoc* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@kingkrom* zur *20.*Mio​


Und ein Grats an die nächsten  4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. April 2022)

Grats an *@Hazaradouz* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@PUNISHER* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Alexander* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Hazaradouz* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@PUNISHER* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Alexander* zur *50.*Mio​


Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. April 2022)

Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. April 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Altoc* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Altoc* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@X4Master* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@X4Master* zur *60.*Mio​


Und auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2022)

Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Heisenwurscht* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Heisenwurscht* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Lazi1975* zur *70.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Skajaquada* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Lazi1975* zur *70.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Skajaquada* zur *5.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die 2 "normalen" Milestoner 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *@Skajaquada*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. April 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@SvenM* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. April 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@SvenM* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. April 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Research* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@WereWolf* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Research* zur *80.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@WereWolf* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Mai 2022)

Grats an *lordraphael1000* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *lordraphael1000* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Netrunner* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Netrunner* zur *1.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein Willkommen an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@DervomDorfe* zur *4.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@DervomDorfe* zur *4.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tanoths* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@lordraphael1000* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@AdamD* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@lordraphael1000* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@AdamD* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Forged09* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Kosake* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@mr.freeman* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Forged09* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@mr.freeman* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Mai 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@FlorianDH8FB* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@FlorianDH8FB* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Furkan_akyuez* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Blykiller* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Furkan_akyuez* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Blykiller* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein Willkommen an  *@Furkan_akyuez*
Und ein Grats an die anderen 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Kosake* zur *8.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@ursmii* zur *6.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kosake* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@ursmii* zur *6.*Mia​


Ein Grats an *@Kosake* 

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an *@ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@snay* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@snay* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *1.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *1.*Mio​


Ein Grats und ein Willkommen an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@snay* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@bipolarbear* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@snay* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 3 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *3.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Mai 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Torde* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *80.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Torde* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Mai 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats von mir an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@G1B* zur *10.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@G1B* zur *10.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Lutlor1963* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Lutlor1963* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@diwi* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@diwi* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Mai 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Mai 2022)

Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@jacksn53* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@jacksn53* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch drei


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Mai 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Mai 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Dizbuster* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Dizbuster* zur *40.*Mio​


Und dafür ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *7.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Keeper666* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@JohnKelly1972* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Keeper666* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *8.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@JohnKelly1972* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 4 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Jacob_Angelus23* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Jacob_Angelus23* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Bauer_Horst* zur *10.*Mio​


Und dafür ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *4.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@rodh* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@rodh* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *5.*Mio​


Und dafür ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *4.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Trakoma* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Marc_&_Kati* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Marc_&_Kati* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *50.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Carthage52* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Carthage52* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats auch von mir


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juni 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juni 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *6.*Mio​


... und der nächste zum Gratsen 
Auch dir ein


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juni 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@BullRage* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@BullRage* zur *20.*Mio​


.. und noch einer - Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Juli 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Blauwasserhase* zur *800.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@voodoman* zur *9.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Blauwasserhase* zur *800.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@voodoman* zur *9.*Mia​


Ein Grats an *@Blauwasserhase *

Und natürlich *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Rubberduck1337* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juli 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Kazadbaruk* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@NBFU-MetalGuy* zur *60.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Kazadbaruk* zur *90.*Mio​


Auch von mir ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Juli 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@mr.freeman* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@mr.freeman* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *100.*Mio

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@TheWasp* zur *100.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@LDlightguy* zur *100.*Mio
> 
> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@TheWasp* zur *100.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die anderen beiden Milestoner 

Und herzlichen Dank für die Würdigung


----------



## JayTea (8. Juli 2022)

Und dann bekommt es die Statistik von extremeoverclockers.com in der Milestone-Rubrik noch nicht mal hin.


----------



## NiXoN (8. Juli 2022)

@Bumblebee : mega Leistung


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Juli 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@DaBibo* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *60.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@DaBibo* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die beiden Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Juli 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@CJb3LL* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@CJb3LL* zur *60.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@coolmanu94* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 2 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Juli 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Stefan84* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Juli 2022)

Grats an *RESEYER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *RESEYER* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Spielepapa* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@SvenM* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SvenM* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@GB* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *6.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@GB* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Kiesbettking* zur *6.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@flunkey* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@flunkey* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@Progr355* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Progr355* zur *3.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Juli 2022)

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Apollo4244* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Apollo4244* zur *3.*Mia​


 *MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @Apollo4244*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Juli 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Juli 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *5.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. August 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Adecius* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Adecius* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. August 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@IJNBBYAMATO* zur *90.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. August 2022)

Grats an *@TWI-DE* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@TWI-DE* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. August 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@BumsKopp* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Rey* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@BumsKopp* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Rey* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch drei 

Und WB an @A.Meier-PS3


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@smcje* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@smcje* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. August 2022)

Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *6.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. August 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. August 2022)

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@ursmii* zur *7.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@ursmii* zur *7.*Mia​


*MEGA* Grosses Grats an*  @ursmii*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. August 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ProfBoom* zur *300.*Mio

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@schussmann* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. August 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ProfBoom* zur *300.*Mio
> 
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@schussmann* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@42nd_goose* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. September 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@-Shorty-* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@-Shorty-* zur *50.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. September 2022)

Grosses Grats an @Andy_S zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @KevinM zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an @Fireapple78 zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an @Andy_S zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an @KevinM zur *80.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an @Fireapple78 zur *900.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2022)

Grats an *@Wulfgard* zur *3.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Wulfgard* zur *3.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. September 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@RudiSchubo* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@RudiSchubo* zur *30.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@crackajack* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@crackajack* zur *10.*Mio​


Und noch ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. September 2022)

Grats an *WolfShadow86* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Iridiktum* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Stephan* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *WolfShadow86* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Iridiktum* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@Stephan* zur *5.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die vier Milestoner 

Und ein Willkommen an *WolfShadow86*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2022)

Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *2.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *2.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2022)

Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *70.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten beiden


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2022)

Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@diwi* zur *7.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@diwi* zur *7.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. September 2022)

Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an dich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2022)

Grats an *Mettsemmel* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Mettsemmel* zur *5.*Mio​


Auch an dich ein Grats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. September 2022)

Grats an *@Parados* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Iridiktum* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@DDsKiNyDD* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Parados* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Iridiktum* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@DDsKiNyDD* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die 5 Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2022)

Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an @*gagaFreeman* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an @*gagaFreeman* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. September 2022)

Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@LMucki* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@LMucki* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. September 2022)

Grats an *@Luxtux* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Blonk* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Luxtux* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@Blonk* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *8.*Mio​


Und noch ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. September 2022)

Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Mettsemmel* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Luxtux* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Stiwi* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Murenius* zur *100.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Mettsemmel* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@Luxtux* zur *8.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die acht Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. September 2022)

Grats an *#sniPAPA* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *Buddy_ODP* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Mettsemmel* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@Blonk* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Luxtux* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Jobsti* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Doc-Dee* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Traylite* zur *300.*Mio

11 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *#sniPAPA* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *Buddy_ODP* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


 ich mag solche lange Listen - gerne mehr davon 

Ein Grats an die elf Milestoner 
Und ein willkommen an die drei "Neuen"


----------



## NiXoN (23. September 2022)

ich denke jetzt zur Faltwoche kommen noch ein paar Milestoner 

Glückwunsch auch von mir, ich freu mich auch immer wenn ich einen hab, leider ist das dann bei den höheren Punktzahlen kaum noch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. September 2022)

Grats an *@Mightysh33p* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Player007* zur *4.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Mightysh33p* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Player007* zur *4.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@SiRFraGstaR* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. September 2022)

Grats an *37735leon* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@kloanaBua* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@kbitFolding* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Shadow86* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@kampfschaaaf* zur *600.*Mio

8 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *37735leon* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@kloanaBua* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *2.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die acht Milestoner 

Und ein willkommen an *37735leon*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2022)

Grats an *Jugokuli* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@37735leon* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Jugokuli* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@37735leon* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Schlumpf* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die fünf Milestoner 

Und ein willkommen an  *Jugokuli*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. September 2022)

Grats an *@kloanaBua* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@37735leon* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *5.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Nerotip* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@benjasso* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Ickewars* zur *90.*Mio

7 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@kloanaBua* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@37735leon* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die sieben Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. September 2022)

Grats an *Le_T* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *T4ck* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@37735leon* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Donner123* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Doleo* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@KevinM* zur *90.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Pu244* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Ickewars* zur *100.*Mio

9 Milestoner​


----------



## NiXoN (27. September 2022)

Alter Schwede, der @Ickewars läuft/dreht durch


----------



## Ickewars (27. September 2022)

Hihi, weißt doch ... bin freidrehender freilaufender Faltfuzzi 😁


----------



## NiXoN (28. September 2022)

na diese Woche mal nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (28. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Le_T* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *T4ck* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@37735leon* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@Donner123* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die neun Milestoner 

Und ein willkommen an  *Le_T*  und an  *T4ck*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2022)

Grats an *@37735leon* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *8.*Mio
Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MPHxxxLegend* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Kazadbaruk* zur *100.*Mio

6 Milestoner​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@37735leon* zur *6.*Mio
> Grats an *@r0nn3_BUR_GER* zur *8.*Mio
> Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@MPHxxxLegend* zur *20.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die sechs Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. September 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Shadow86* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Shadow86* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die beiden Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *@Le_T* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *ixxer* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@PixxelWarrior* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@rodh* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Stephan* zur *6.*Mio
Grats an *@Agidius* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@kloanaBua* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MrX1980* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@MPHxxxLegend* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Roland_Gillen* zur *40.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@einjojo* zur *80.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Mettigel* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@MacDidi* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Neo-52* zur *300.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Owly_K* zur *300.*Mio

20 Milestoner​


----------



## NiXoN (9. Oktober 2022)

schöne Liste


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Le_T* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *ixxer* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@PixxelWarrior* zur *5.*Mio
> ...


Ein Grats an die zwanzig Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2022)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ein Grats an die sechs Milestoner


Und die anderen 14?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Und die anderen 14?


Ich wollte mal sehen ob ich auch gelesen werde 
Und ein Gratz an den neuen Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *@ixxer* zur *7.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@ixxer* zur *7.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *5.*Mia​


Grats an *@ixxer 

MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @zeroc00l *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@ixxer* zur *8.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *200.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *1.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@WolfShadow86* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Hadesrofl* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *@ixxer* zur *8.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *200.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@Fireapple78* zur *1.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die (total) 5 Milestoner 

*MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @Fireapple78*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@smcje* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@smcje* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *@T4ck* zur *2.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@T4ck* zur *2.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *@phaph* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *10.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@phaph* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@BaalTomekk* zur *10.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *XenothroX* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@G1B* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *XenothroX* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@G1B* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die mächsten zwei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an *XenothroX*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Oktober 2022)

Grats an *SavageFolder* zur *1.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Kyni* zur *60.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *SavageFolder* zur *1.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Kyni* zur *60.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die mächsten drei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an * SavageFolder *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein (erneutes) Grats an den (selben) Milestoner 
Mann - da gibt einer aber Gas


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Carthage52* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Carthage52* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner 

*@markus_ke **- deine "Lieferung" grenzt an Wahnsinn *


----------



## mArkus_1 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ziel sind die Top100 . mit der 4090 düfte das ggf in 10 Tagen 24/7 drin sein xD mal sehen. aber Ende November Ziel Top100


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> und wiederGrosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *70.*Mio​


Und wieder ein Grats an den (selben) Milestoner 
Du bescherst einem alten Falter Freudenschübe


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur* 80. + **90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Oktober 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur* 80. + **90.*Mio​


Doppelgrats an *@markus_ke *

Btw. ich heisse auch Markus - du machst unserem Namen also alle Ehre


----------



## mArkus_1 (31. Oktober 2022)

@Bumblebee TheWasp gehört dir der Account alleine xD ? oder bist du so verrückt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Oktober 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Flachlandhiker* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2022)

mArkus_1 schrieb:


> @Bumblebee TheWasp gehört dir der Account alleine xD ? oder bist du so verrückt


Der Account ist ganz alleine *meeein Schaaatz* 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Flachlandhiker* zur *30.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@markus_ke* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. November 2022)

Grats an *Hellyone* zur *1.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (2. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Hellyone* zur *1.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an *Hellyone*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. November 2022)

Grats an *@raviboi* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Pharmacist* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@raviboi* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Pharmacist* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. November 2022)

Grats an *@Pasimoo* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Zen_JP* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Pasimoo* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Zen_JP* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an euch beide


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@DerKleineNils* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Thorgrim3000* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@DerKleineNils* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Thorgrim3000* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@linber24* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@linber24* zur *80.*Mio​


Und das nächste Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. November 2022)

Grats an *Sammaelius* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Sammaelius* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an * Sammaelius *


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. November 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *7.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *7.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. November 2022)

Grats an *@raviboi* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@raviboi* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *4.*Mio​


Und noch ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *6.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Rey* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *6.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Rey* zur *200.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Baum3000* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *50.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Anonymous* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Baum3000* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *50.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Anonymous* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. November 2022)

Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *9.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HisN* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner 


A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *9.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HisN* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *70.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *70.*Mio​


Und das nächste Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *80.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *80.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. November 2022)

Grats an *@Forged09* zur *4.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@AdamD* zur *400.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Forged09* zur *4.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@AdamD* zur *400.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. November 2022)

Grats an *@T4ck* zur *3.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@T4ck* zur *3.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Marius.Alesto* zur *80.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. November 2022)

Grats an *@T4ck* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *30.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@T4ck* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *30.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Crazy_Sniper* zur *100.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. November 2022)

Grats an *@Agidius* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *20.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *6.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Agidius* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *20.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *6.*Mia​


Ein Grats an die zwei "normalen" Milestoner 

*MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @zeroc00l*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2022)

Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *8.*Mio

Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@voodoman* zur *10.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *8.*Mio
> 
> Super-Wahnsinns-Grats an *@voodoman* zur *10.*Mia​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner 

*ULTRA-MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @voodoman*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. November 2022)

Grats an *@DforThariel* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Otacon* zur *200.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Chrissyx* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@DforThariel* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Otacon* zur *200.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Chrissyx* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *80.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@DDsKiNyDD* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@MatthiasK76* zur *80.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@DDsKiNyDD* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *90.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *90.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. November 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@EggoHH* zur *20.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *100.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@EggoHH* zur *20.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *100.*Mio​


Und wieder ein Grats an zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@Antigotchie* zur *3.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tranceangel2k* zur *300.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Antigotchie* zur *3.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Tranceangel2k* zur *300.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *serx* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Lutlor1963* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *serx* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Lutlor1963* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an *serx*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *5.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *5.*Mio​


Ein Grats an Keksdt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *synapsos* zur *1. + 2.*Mio
Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *synapsos* zur *1. + 2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@ano* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an *synapsos*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@synapsos* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@synapsos* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Dezember 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *10.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Snaker* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Thorgrim3000* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Keksdt* zur *10.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Blonk* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Snaker* zur *50.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Thorgrim3000* zur *100.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die fünf Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *7.*Mio
Grats an *@Stephan* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Dennis_Wokon* zur *7.*Mio
> Grats an *@Stephan* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *800.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@PCGHGS* zur *4.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *800.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@PCGHGS* zur *4.*Mia​


Dem Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@Agidius* zur *9.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@FoPaSa-70335* zur *3.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Agidius* zur *9.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@FoPaSa-70335* zur *3.*Mia​


Auch dem Grats schliesse ich mich gerne an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@_soldier_* zur *8.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Mu((3L* zur *70.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@_soldier_* zur *8.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Mu((3L* zur *70.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@DomeBMX90* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitch81* zur *700.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@A.Meier-PS3* zur *5.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitch81* zur *700.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@A.Meier-PS3* zur *5.*Mia​


Ein Grats an euch beide 
Und ein Spezial-Grats und Dankeschön an unseren Chef-Gratser


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Dezember 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@grafdemoney* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@grafdemoney* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@heizer46* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *9.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Snaker* zur *60.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Stiwi* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@heizer46* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Overlord_Xenu* zur *9.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Snaker* zur *60.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Stiwi* zur *60.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die vier Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@synapsos* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *6.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *30.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@synapsos* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@Buddy_ODP* zur *6.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *30.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (19. Dezember 2022)

Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@heizer46* zur *3.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@trucker1963* zur *500.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@heizer46* zur *3.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@trucker1963* zur *500.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *600.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *600.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@synapsos* zur *5.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *900.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@synapsos* zur *5.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Hitmann* zur *900.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *Martin_Haas* zur *1.*Mio
Grats an *@heizer46* zur *4.*Mio
Grats an *@synapsos* zur *6.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *Martin_Haas* zur *1.*Mio
> Grats an *@heizer46* zur *4.*Mio
> Grats an *@synapsos* zur *6.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner 
Und ein Willkommen an *Martin_Haas*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@WilliamZehm* zur *2.*Mio
Grats an *@Stephan* zur *8.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WilliamZehm* zur *2.*Mio
> Grats an *@Stephan* zur *8.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. Dezember 2022)

Grats an *@WilliamZehm* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@heizer46* zur *5.*Mio
Grats an *@synapsos* zur *7.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Giovannipaolo9009* zur *20.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *90.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@WilliamZehm* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@heizer46* zur *5.*Mio
> Grats an *@synapsos* zur *7.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Giovannipaolo9009* zur *20.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@Nervarion* zur *90.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die fünf Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Shadow86* zur *200.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Shadow86* zur *200.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *100.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@Bender666* zur *100.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@HansMartin1975* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die nächsten zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Dezember 2022)

Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *700.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2023)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *700.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Januar 2023)

Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *40.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2023)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *40.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2023)

Grosses Grats an *@-Shorty-* zur *60.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2023)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@-Shorty-* zur *60.*Mio​


Und noch ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2023)

Grats an *@rick* zur *3.*Mio
Grats an *@Joegut* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Januar 2023)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@rick* zur *3.*Mio
> Grats an *@Joegut* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die zwei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2023)

Grosses Grats an *@Agidius* zur *10.*Mio

Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *7.*Mia



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2023)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Agidius* zur *10.*Mio
> 
> Ultra Grosses Grats an *@zeroc00l* zur *7.*Mia​


Ein Grats an den  "normalen" Milestoner 

*MEGA* Grosses Grats an* @zeroc00l*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2023)

Grats an *@Stephan* zur *9.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (Samstag um 10:07)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@Stephan* zur *9.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Samstag um 20:46)

Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *50.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (Sonntag um 08:59)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@I3ronos* zur *50.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Sonntag um 20:17)

Grats an *@rick* zur *4.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (Montag um 08:13)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grats an *@rick* zur *4.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Dienstag um 20:27)

Grosses Grats an *@Giovannipaolo9009* zur *30.*Mio
Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *50.*Mio
Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *800.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (Mittwoch um 07:49)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@Giovannipaolo9009* zur *30.*Mio
> Grosses Grats an *@ixxer* zur *50.*Mio
> Ganz Grosses Grats an *@ThePainKing* zur *800.*Mio​


Ein Grats an die drei Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Mittwoch um 20:02)

Grosses Grats an *@crackajack* zur *20.*Mio​


----------



## Bumblebee (Gestern um 08:15)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Grosses Grats an *@crackajack* zur *20.*Mio​


Ein Grats an den nächsten Milestoner


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (Gestern um 18:41)

Grats an *@Funke* zur *3.*Mio​


----------

